# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  La FCC accorde une autorisation partielle pour la constellation de satellites Starlink de deuxime gnration

## Stphane le calme

*Des centaines de satellites en orbite pour une connectivit internet plus rapide,*
*l'ambitieux projet du cofondateur de Paypal, Elon Musk* 

Elon Musk, un entrepreneur connu pour tre le cofondateur de Paypal, SpaceX (spcialise dans la conception de navettes spatiales), Tesla Motors (qui construit des voitures lectriques de nouvelle gnration) et SolarCity, en plus dtre  linitiative du projet  Hyperloop (un systme de transport  grande vitesse), voudrait cette fois-ci relever un autre dfi : mettre des satellites en orbite afin de crer un vaste  Internet spatial  dont lobjectif serait dacclrer la vitesse du trafic sur le web, en plus de fournir une connexion  moindre cot aux 4,3 milliards de personnes qui en sont encore dpourvues, selon les statistiques dune rcente tude des Nations-Unies. Il espre mme que son systme sera utilis un jour pour connecter  internet des personnes vivant sur Mars.

Un projet auquel il croit vraiment puisquil se dit tre prt  investir jusqu 10 milliards de dollars.  Nous nous focalisons sur la cration dun systme mondial de tlcommunications qui sera plus grand que tout ce qui a t imagin jusqu prsent , a-t-il confi au quotidien Bloomberg. Musk, qui na pas encore baptis son projet de conqute de lespace, a tout de mme expliqu que celui-ci consisterait  mettre en orbite des centaines de satellites  750 miles (1 207 km) au-dessus de la Terre, beaucoup plus proche donc que la traditionnelle distance de 22 000 miles (35 406 km) que respectent les satellites gostationnaires  de communication. Lavantage davoir des satellites plus proches de la Terre devrait permettre dobtenir un service internet plus rapide puisque les signaux lectromagntiques auront une distance moins importante  parcourir. En thorie, le service tel que propos par Musk sera capable de rivaliser avec la vitesse de connexion offerte par les cbles de fibre optique tout en ayant lavantage de rendre internet disponible dans des rgions loignes et pauvres qui ny ont pas accs.  La vitesse de la lumire est 40 % plus rapide dans le vide spatial que dans la fibre , a-t-il rappel.

Ct administratif, cest  Seattle que seront bass les bureaux o seront recrutes une soixantaine de personnes au dpart. Ce nombre devrait flirter avec le millier demploys en trois ans. Prcisons quand mme quil ne sera pas le seul projet sur lequel ils vont devoir travailler, puisque Musk prvoit dj quils se penchent sur la conception de capsules Dragon et des fuses Faucon issues de SpaceX dans leur planning.  Nous voulons les meilleurs ingnieurs qui vivent  Seattle ou qui veulent bien se dplacer vers la rgion de Seattle et qui travaillent sur l'lectronique, les logiciels, les structures et les systmes d'alimentation, () nous voulons les meilleurs talents dingnierie de toutes sortes , a avanc Musk. 

Si ce projet semble ambitieux, il nest certainement pas le premier du genre. En effet, la semaine dernire, un consortium baptis OneWeb avec  sa tte Greg Wyler, le fondateur de la startup O3b Networks, prsentait dj un projet de la mme nature qui reposait sur le lancement de 648 satellites. OneWeb a obtenu le soutien financier de Virgin Group, la socit du milliardaire britannique Richard Branson, et de Qualcomm, fabricant amricain de puces lectroniques. OneWeb espre tre oprationnel dans quatre ans, soit un an avant le projet de Musk.

Mais ce nest pas tout. Google et Facebook sont galement intresss par cette conqute de lespace. Seulement, les deux poids lourds technologiques ne comptent pas sappuyer uniquement sur des satellites pour une meilleure distribution dun internet plus rapide : ils souhaitent galement s'appuyer sur des drones pour des mesures pratiques (le dploiement sera certainement plus rapide). Aussi, Google a rachet Skybox lan dernier, un fabricant de microsatellites, mais galement Titan Aerospace, un concepteur de drones. Pour sa part, Facebook a mis sur pied le laboratoire Connectivy Labs afin de coordonner ses efforts. Parmi le personnel recrut figurent notamment d'anciens experts de la NASA, lagence spatiale amricaine. Un enjeu stratgique pour les deux amricains, qui esprent ainsi avoir des millions dutilisateurs en plus et donc une audience plus forte pour les publicits qui constituent lessentiel de leur business model.

*Source :* Bloomberg

----------


## RyzenOC

Et pour le ping il a une solution ?

Ou bien les martiens serons prive de jeux video en ligne ?

----------


## Theta

Mars est  entre 3 et 20 min lumire de la Terre (selon leurs positions), du coup c'est impossible d'avoir un ping infrieur au double de ce temps.

----------


## Traroth2

Teledesic, le retour...

----------


## Washmid

Le ping martien devrait rester meilleur qu'en RFC 1149 ici.

----------


## Kropernic

> La vitesse de lumire est 40% plus rapide dans le vide spatial que dans la fibre , a-t-il rappel.


Euh.. La vitesse de la lumire (souvent reprsente par la lettre c) ne serait pas une constante par hasard ???  :8O:

----------


## AoCannaille

> Euh.. La vitesse de la lumire (souvent reprsente par la lettre c) ne serait pas une constante par hasard ???


Tout  fait. c reprsente la vitesse de la lumire dans le vide spacial. La vitesse de la lumire change bien en fonction du milieu qu'elle traverse.

Mais bon, comme le prcise Wikipedia :



> Le nom de cette constante est souvent source de confusion. Il est important de comprendre que la vitesse de la lumire n'est pas une constante physique en soi : elle concide avec la constante physique c  condition que les photons aient une masse identiquement nulle et que la propagation s'effectue dans le vide absolu.

----------


## gagouze2

Comme  toute les ondes  la lumire     une  vitesse  qui est fonction du  milieu dans lequel   elle se  dplace.  

la  valeur C   n'est  valable que dans le vide    et  dans l'air    dans les solide  elle  nettement  plus faible

----------


## Kropernic

Ah bin j'aurai appris quelque chose.

Passionn d'astrophysique, je n'ai t confront  c que dans le vide interstellaire effectivement.

----------


## Ptigrouick

Le coup de la connexion internet sur Mars est digne d'un premier avril, j'ai bien rigol. Le temps que des gens s'y installent sa techno sera dpasse depuis bien longtemps. Il n'y a vraiment que les amricains pour tenter des effets d'annonces aussi grossiers ! Sinon pas mal aussi le coup de vouloir regrouper tous les ingnieurs au mme endroit. C'est vrai qu'avec une techno de connexion internet  ultra haut-dbit super top qui tue la mort, c'est totalement impossible de faire travailler tous ces gens ensemble  distance...  ::roll::

----------


## Saverok

> Le coup de la connexion internet sur Mars est digne d'un premier avril, j'ai bien rigol. Le temps que des gens s'y installent sa techno sera dpasse depuis bien longtemps. Il n'y a vraiment que les amricains pour tenter des effets d'annonces aussi grossiers ! Sinon pas mal aussi le coup de vouloir regrouper tous les ingnieurs au mme endroit. C'est vrai qu'avec une techno de connexion internet  ultra haut-dbit super top qui tue la mort, c'est totalement impossible de faire travailler tous ces gens ensemble  distance...


C'est pour pallier au ping de mars  ::aie::

----------


## Tryph

> Le coup de la connexion internet sur Mars est digne d'un premier avril, j'ai bien rigol. Le temps que des gens s'y installent sa techno sera dpasse depuis bien longtemps. Il n'y a vraiment que les amricains pour tenter des effets d'annonces aussi grossiers ! Sinon pas mal aussi le coup de vouloir regrouper tous les ingnieurs au mme endroit. C'est vrai qu'avec une techno de connexion internet  ultra haut-dbit super top qui tue la mort, c'est totalement impossible de faire travailler tous ces gens ensemble  distance...


tant donn qu'on entend de plus en plus parler de vols habits vers Mars, a me parait pas dconnant d'envisager ce genre de "premier avril".
si je me gourre pas trop, l'un des gros soucis de ce genre de mission serait le moral et l'quilibre mental des troupes... faire en sorte que les voyageurs puissent garder un lien (autre que le centre de controle et mme avec un ping vraiment merdique) avec leur plante natale pourrait probablement contribuer  leur rendre le quotidien plus agrable.

----------


## Guikingone

Ce projet, a sent le coup foireux, franchement, mme si le dbit (et non le ping) sera bien meilleurs qu'en fibre, reste un soucis, si le satellite est l'metteur, qui sera le rcepteur, je voit mal des millions de gens passer au Wifi (surtout avec tout les problmes que cela pose, en scurit, sant ...) juste pour avoir un meilleur dbit (sachant que le Wifi reste infrieur  l'Ethernet. 

Je ne parle pas du ping astronomique et de la facture de connexion, a frise la stratosphre.

----------


## el_slapper

En attendant, le mec a dj mont Paypal, SpaceX, et Tesla. Avec SpaceX, il est le seul contractant Amricain n'ayant pas eu d'accident lors des dessertes de l'ISS. Avec Tesla, il a eu pas mal de succs pour les voitures electriques. Bref, ce n'est pas un rigolo. En 2006 quand il lanait sa premire fuse d' peine 20 mtres avec beaucoup de difficults, tout le monde se foutait de sa gueule. Aujourd'hui, tous les gens qui commercialisent des lancements spatiaux flippent face  lui. Et la NASA lui met la pression pour qu'il ravitaille la station tout seul(alors qu'il devait partager la charge) pendant qu'Orbital cherche une solution aprs son crash rcent.

Aprs, je ne sais pas ce que vaut ce projet-l. Mais ce n'est pas un rigolo. Une dizaine de boites se sont lances sur le crneau des lancements spatiaux il y a une dizaine d'annes, SpaceX est la seule a avoir acquis une rputation de lanceur fiable, et avec un carnet de commandes fourni.

----------


## RyzenOC

A moins que ce monsieur est une technologie miracle, la connexion par satellite, sur terre (mme pas besoin d'aller sur Mars) c'est pas possible si tu utilise des applications ncessitant un ping leve.

Si il a une solution pour le ping je serais le premier a prendre un abonnement chez lui (j'habite dans la campagne avec du 1Mbit/s).

----------


## lilive26

> Si il a une solution pour le ping je serais le premier a prendre un abonnement chez lui (j'habite dans la campagne avec du 1Mbit/s).


Bonsoir,
Je suis en connexion par sat (sur KaSat, contrat Tooway) avec une vitesse de 20 Mbps en DL et 6 en UL  ::):  ... et 750 ms de latence  ::(: 

Il existe bien une solution : c'est effectivement de rapprocher les sat de la terre.
C'est le projet O3B avec une flottille  8000 km (au lieu des 37-38000 km pour KaSat et autres Astra) ce qui permet une latence infrieure  150 ms.

Reste que pour l'instant ce n'est pas pour l'Europe  ::roll:: 
Mais le projet est actif et les sat dj lancs en 2013 et 2014.

Un document assez complet d'O3B sur la question de la latence : What is Network Latency

----------


## RyzenOC

> Je suis en connexion par sat (sur KaSat, contrat Tooway) avec une vitesse de 20 Mbps en DL et 6 en UL ... et 750 ms de latence


Tu pourrais bien me proposer 1Gbit/s en montant et descendant, avec 750ms de ping non.





> C'est le projet O3B avec une flottille  8000 km (au lieu des 37-38000 km pour KaSat et autres Astra) ce qui permet une latence infrieure  150 ms.


Francois Holland a promis que tous le monde aurais la fibre d'ici 2022 j'attends de voir.
Comme tous t'homme politique il n'y connais rien, faut interprter ces paroles comme cela "tous le monde aura accs au Tres haut dbit".
Mais doute que d'ici 2022 98% des personnes puissent avoir un dbit > 50mbit/s.

Avec la 4G qui se dploient, je sais pas si le satellite auras de l'avenir, dans 5ans j'osent esprer quelle recouvrira 90% du territoire avec des abonnement illimit, avec des dbits rel (20mbit/s dans le meilleur des cas, parfois 2mbit/s) se rapprochant des dbits thorique (100mbit/s)


Effectivement des satellites plus bas= ping plus faible.

MAIS ce projet a t'il un avenir ?
Entre la 4G (5G en core du Sud...) et les projets de drones de Google et Facebook difficile a prdire.

----------


## kEep OnE

Intressant pour les terriens effectivement.
Par contre Mars... Peut-tre que la Lune serait dj meilleure candidate.

----------


## Saverok

> Intressant pour les terriens effectivement.
> Par contre Mars... Peut-tre que la Lune serait dj meilleure candidate.


Des satellites, il y en aurait plusieurs centaines afin qu' tous moments, on soit sr de pouvoir tablir une connexion optimale avec au moins un satellite.
Le problme de la Lune est qu'elle est toute seule et qu'elle tourne relativement lentement autour de la Terre (1 tour par 24h...)
Du coup, si tu bases un relais de communication sur la Lune, tu auras des plages assez longues o il ne sera pas possible d'tablir de connexion (car cache par la Terre)

La Lune pourrait servir  beaucoup de chose, mais pas  cela.

----------


## RyzenOC

avant de vouloir mettre de l'internet sur mars, faudrait dj pouvoir y vivre, les problmes de radiations sont pas encore rgler, et pourrais tuer les premiers hommes (le projet Mars One, un aller sans retour)

----------


## Saverok

> avant de vouloir mettre de l'internet sur mars, faudrait dj pouvoir y vivre, les problmes de radiations sont pas encore rgler, et pourrais tuer les premiers hommes (le projet Mars One, un aller sans retour)


Pour "y vivre" comme prrequis ?
Internet sur mars pourrait avoir beaucoup dintrt pour piloter et rcuprer les informations de drones sur place

----------


## RyzenOC

Pourquoi utiliser le rseau le moins scurise de la plante pour piloter du matos a plusieurs milliard ? c'est comme connecter les centrales nuclaire a internet.
Autant faire comme avec les rovers, un rseau "local" pour piloter tes robots.


Il serait bien de sortir de cette vision de toujours tous vouloir connecter a internet, surtout ce qui est inutile.

----------


## Amine Horseman

*Google voudrait s'allier au projet de SpaceX*
*En investissant 1 milliard de dollars pour crer l'Internet spatial*




> *Mise  jour du 21/01/2015*
> 
> Lentreprise SpaceX a confirm quelle a reu un investissement dun milliard de dollars provenant de Google et du fond dinvestissement  Fidelity.
> 
> Google et Fidelity rejoignent ainsi le projet ambitieux dElon Musk denvoyer des centaines de satellites en orbite pour un accs  Internet  haut dbit. Les deux entreprises dtiennent dsormais environ 10% de SpaceX qui est valu  ce jour  prs de 10 milliards de dollars.
> 
> Parmi les autres investisseurs de cette entreprise, on retrouve Founders Fund, Draper Fisher Jurvetson, Valor Equity Partners et Capricorn. 
> 
> *Source* : SpaceX


Elon Musk, cofondateur de Paypal, Tesla Motors et SolarCity avait rcemment dvoil le nouveau projet de son entreprise SpaceX,  qui consiste  mettre en orbite un rseau de 700 satellites  1200km d'altitude dans le but d'acclrer la vitesse du trafic sur le web, mais aussi pour fournir un accs internet  moindre cot aux 4 milliards de personnes dans le monde qui n'y ont pas encore accs. Pour rappel, SpaceX a t fonde en 2002 et est spcialise dans la construction de cargos spatiaux et de lanceurs astronautiques, elle est aussi l'un des prestataires privs  qui la NASA avait confi le soin de ravitailler en fret la Station Spatiale Internationale (ISS).

Ce projet d'_Internet Spatial_ n'est pas nouveau. En effet, un consortium baptis OneWeb avait dj un projet de la mme nature et avait obtenu le soutien financier de Virgin Group et Qualcomm, dont la mise en service serait prvue d'ici 4 ans. En ce qui concerne le projet de SpaceX par contre, la dure est plutt estime  5 ans et ncessiterait un investissement 10 milliards de dollars, mais son crateur Elon Musk, voit encore plus loin et espre que son systme sera utilis un jour pour connecter  internet des personnes vivant sur Mars.


_Image source : www.eoportal.org_
Quoi quil en soit, une rumeur circulerait comme quoi le gant du web Google serait prt  investir 1 milliard de dollars dans la fuse de SpaceX et projetterait de crer une alliance pour acclrer la course  l'Internet Spatial. L'information n'a pas encore t confirme -ni dmentie- par l'un des deux acteurs de ce potentiel partenariat, mais a dj t relaye par The Information et The Wall Street Journal. 

 noter que Google avait rachet l'anne dernire Skybox, un fabricant de microsatellites, pour la somme de 500 millions de dollars. Bien que le but principal de cet achat tait d'amliorer la qualit des images satellitaires dans Google Earth et Google Maps, le gant amricain avait quand mme dclar en juin dernier son intention de rejoindre la course  l'internet satellitaire :  _Nous esprons que l'quipe de Skybox et sa technologie nous aideront  amliorer l'accs  internet et l'appel  l'aide en cas de catastrophe, deux domaines auxquels Google s'intresse depuis longtemps_ . Facebook, de son ct, avait lui aussi cr le laboratoire Connectivy qui emploie aujourd'hui quelques anciens experts de la NASA.

*Source :* The Information, The Wall Street Journal

*Et vous ?*


 ::fleche::  Le partenariat Google-SpaceX pourrait-il basculer les rsultats de la course  l'Internet Spatial ?

----------


## psychadelic

c'est maintenant officiel.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2015-0...c3ecfaa1639a46

Google et Fidelity Investments ont mis 1 milliard de dollars dans cette affaire, ce qui leur donne ( eux deux) 10%.

D'autre part, Google dveloppera la techno internet pour tout ce bazar;
Car maintenir un rseau de centaines de satellites c'est du jamais vu.

 _ pour le GPS il en 24 + 4 de secours
    , leur dure de vie ne dpasse pas 10 ans
  - on en place 3 maxi, par lancement ( pour Galileo ) alors des centaines ...
  - d'ailleurs, le projet europen Galileo n'est toujours pas oprationnel aprs plus de 7 ans...

----------


## el_slapper

Ce qui m'inquite surtout, c'est l'aspect dbris. Il y a dj pas mal de merdasses en orbite, l, a deviendrait industriel. Et il faudrait nettoyer(le comment n'tant pas des plus vidents).

----------


## Kropernic

C'est vrai a aussi.  Outre le fait que a va ajouter un paquet considrable de dbris supplmentaire, je me demande souvent comment les gars  la nasa font pour calculer une trajectoire de dcollage/mise en orbite sre.  Ils tiennent un registre de tous les dbris qui circulent avec leur vitesse et trajectoire ??

----------


## AoCannaille

> C'est vrai a aussi.  Outre le fait que a va ajouter un paquet considrable de dbris supplmentaire, je me demande souvent comment les gars  la nasa font pour calculer une trajectoire de dcollage/mise en orbite sre.  Ils tiennent un registre de tous les dbris qui circulent avec leur vitesse et trajectoire ??


mme si le risque est rl, il reste improbable :



> Prenons l'exemple d'un satellite voluant sur l'orbite type SPOT c'est  dire autour de 825 km d'altitude, ayant une surface de 20 m2. La probabilit de collision entre ce satellite et des dbris sur 1 an est de :
> 
>  Taille des dbris -->  Probabilit
> 
> > 0.1 mm --> 1
> 
> > 1 mm --> 0.5
> 
> > 1cm --> 3. 10^-3
> ...


Sachant que les dbris infrieurs ou gal  1mm rodent la peinture, que jusqu' 1cm c'est surtout dangereux pour les capteur solaires  et les quipements (non dploys  l'envoi) et que les dbris plus gros sont plus rare, j'en dduis que le risque est faible pour la phase de mise sur orbite et donc qu'il n'y a pas de scurit particulire lors du dcollage.





> Par contre, les dbris d'une taille comprise entre 1 cm et 10 cm engendreront des dommages trs importants compte tenu de leur nergie cintique. Ils prsentent un rel danger du fait qu'ils ne sont pas catalogus  ce jour.


j'en dduis qu'ils ne cataloguent que les dbris plus grands que 10cm.

----------


## Jonyjack

Il y a un suivi des gros dbris en orbite. C'est grce  cela que la NASA fait dvier certains satellites de leurs orbites pour viter une catastrophe.
Mais ces dbris ne sont pas les plus nombreux, ceux tant infrieurs  10cm le sont largement plus et peuvent causer de gros dgts.
Alors le dcollage c'est une chose, mais ces satellites vont devoir rester en orbite et leurs trajectoires ajustes. Il faudrait effectivement nettoyer cette poubelle orbitale.

----------


## Fooshi

Encore 1 milliard de dollar dpens pour des choses futiles plutt que de le dpenser dans la sauvegarde de notre plante, de notre environnement, de la lutte contre la pollution ou de la lutte contre les ingalits dans ce monde. 
Je trouve ca toujours aussi pathtique que l'on en vienne la.

----------


## Saverok

> Encore 1 milliard de dollar dpens pour des choses futiles plutt que de le dpenser dans la sauvegarde de notre plante, de notre environnement, de la lutte contre la pollution ou de la lutte contre les ingalits dans ce monde. 
> Je trouve ca toujours aussi pathtique que l'on en vienne la.


Si ce projet se fait et qu'il tient toutes ses promesses, on peut en dduire que la fibre n'aura plus d'intrt et que cela dmatrialisera tout un tas d'installation ce qui, au final, sera bon pour la plante
Ensuite, ce type de projet permettra galement l'accs  Internet  des populations qui en sont actuellement dpourvues. On sait aujourdhui que laccs  l'information et  la culture est indispensable au dveloppement de ces pays ce qui, au final, rduira les ingalits.

----------


## Zirak

> Si ce projet se fait et qu'il tient toutes ses promesses, on peut en dduire que la fibre n'aura plus d'intrt et que cela dmatrialisera tout un tas d'installation ce qui, au final, sera bon pour la plante
> Ensuite, ce type de projet permettra galement l'accs  Internet  des populations qui en sont actuellement dpourvues. On sait aujourdhui que laccs  l'information et  la culture est indispensable au dveloppement de ces pays ce qui, au final, rduira les ingalits.


Oui enfin, ce n'est pas la priorit non plus, il reste de millions de gens qui n'ont pas de quoi manger / boire / se loger / se soigner convenablement, et qui sont  des annes lumires d'avoir les moyens de s'acheter un pc, donc internet par satellite, je pense que cela leur en frle une sans toucher l'autre...

----------


## Saverok

> Oui enfin, ce n'est pas la priorit non plus, il reste de millions de gens qui n'ont pas de quoi manger / boire / se loger / se soigner convenablement, et qui sont  des annes lumires d'avoir les moyens de s'acheter un pc, donc internet par satellite, je pense que cela leur en frle une sans toucher l'autre...


Pour rpondre  tous ces besoins, les pays dans lesquels vivent ces populations ne doivent ils pas dvelopper leur activit conomique ? 

Qu'est ce qui est le mieux de ton point de vu pour aider ces populations :
* Combler ces besoins partiellement avec une mise sous perfusion d'ONG ?
* Aider ces pays  se dvelopper pour qu'ils rglent par eux mmes ces problmes ?




> Donne un poisson  un homme, tu le nourris pour un jour. Apprends lui  pcher, il se nourrira toute sa vie

----------


## Kropernic

> Pour rpondre  tous ces besoins, les pays dans lesquels vivent ces populations ne doivent ils pas dvelopper leur activit conomique ? 
> 
> Qu'est ce qui est le mieux de ton point de vu pour aider ces populations :
> * Combler ces besoins partiellement avec une mise sous perfusion d'ONG ?
> * Aider ces pays  se dvelopper pour qu'ils rglent par eux mmes ces problmes ?


Certes mais on peut p-e leur apprendre comment subvenir  leurs besoins de manire durable (contrairement  ce qu'on fait chez nous  ::aie:: ) au lieu de leur filer internet.  

Tu cites le slogan des les de paix et c'est typiquement ce qu'ils font.  Ils vont leur apprendre comment construire des puits pour avoir de l'eau, comment irriguer les terres pour pouvoir les cultiver, etc.
En gnral, ces populations n'ont de toute faon pas l'lectricit alors la connexion au net par satellite, c'est bien beau mais bon...  (enfin on pourrait toujours leur faire don de l'ordi portable avec chargeur sur panneau solaire qui tait en actu il y a quelques temps ^^)

----------


## Zirak

> Pour rpondre  tous ces besoins, les pays dans lesquels vivent ces populations ne doivent ils pas dvelopper leur activit conomique ? 
> 
> Qu'est ce qui est le mieux de ton point de vu pour aider ces populations :
> * Combler ces besoins partiellement avec une mise sous perfusion d'ONG ?
> * Aider ces pays  se dvelopper pour qu'ils rglent par eux mmes ces problmes ?


Et pour se dvelopper conomiquement, cela passe uniquement par internet ?

On faisait comment avant, l'activit conomique mondiale n'est apparue que depuis le lancement d'internet ?

Et puis quand le mec meurt de faim ou de la moindre maladie qu'il choppe, dvelopper son activit conomique alors qu'il n'a mme plus la force de bouger, je suis pas convaincu qu'il y arrive...


Bien sr qu'il ne faut pas que cela soit les ONG qui s'en occupent ternellement, pas la peine de me ressortir le couplet du "donner un poisson / apprendre  pcher", je dis juste qu'internet ce n'est pas leur priorit, il faut dj leur apprendre / les aider  pouvoir manger / se soigner, histoire qu'ils soient physiquement "en forme" et puisse avoir une activit conomique par la suite.

Ils vont pas passer de "je meurt de faim"  "j'ai un train de vie d'occidental" en une fois, il va y avoir de nombreux paliers, je dis juste qu'internet, n'est pas forcment le 1er  atteindre.

----------


## Saverok

> Et pour se dvelopper conomiquement, cela passe uniquement par internet ?


Je n'ai pas dit qu'internet tait la seule chose  faire pour les aider  se dvelopper.
Le topic parle du net, je reste dans le thme.

Par contre, Internet est un vecteur incroyable de dveloppement et pas uniquement conomique, mais aussi culturel et ducatif.

Aider ces pays  se dvelopper ne signifie pas forcment tout leur rapprendre depuis le dbut.
Si on peut zapper quelques tapes pour arriver droit  l'essentiel, ce n'est pas plus mal
Par exemple, sont ils contraint de passer par le tlphone filaire analogique ou est-il possible d'aller directement au tel portable numrique ?
Ou encore, est-on contraint de construire des bibliothques gigantesques avec des millions de livres ?
Et si on peut, au passage, viter qu'ils reproduisent les mmes conneries que nous, ce n'est pas un mal non plus.

Vous faites une fixation sur la population alors qu'avant a, il y a les administrations, les instituions (les coles et les hpitaux, par exemples), les associations et les entreprises.
Fournir Internet dj tout ce tissus conomique et social serait dj un bon dbut.

Autrefois, en France, les gens taient obligs d'aller en bureau de poste pour donner ou recevoir un coup de tlphone.
Puis, progressivement, a s'est dmocratis et aujourd'hui, avoir le tlphone chez soi est une gnralit.
Pourquoi croire que cela serait diffrent dans les pays en voie de dveloppement avec le net ?

Donner accs au net  la population, cela peut se faire via les coles, les cybercafs, etc.
Pas besoin d'tre obnubil par l'Internet personnel  domicile.

----------


## ZenZiTone

> On faisait comment *avant*, l'activit conomique mondiale n'est apparue que depuis le lancement d'internet ?


C'est bien de le prciser !

Essaye de faire fonctionner une entreprise comptitive sans les nouveaux outils technologiques...




> je dis juste qu'internet ce n'est pas leur priorit, il faut dj leur apprendre / les aider  pouvoir manger / se soigner, histoire qu'ils soient physiquement "en forme" et puisse avoir une activit conomique par la suite.


C'est bien gentil de vouloir jouer les hros, mais dans les fait c'est plus compliqu que a. Il faut des ressources (montaires et humaines). Le monde est "dirig par l'argent", ce qui veux dire que des investissements massifs, pour ces rgions dfavorises, ne seront fait que s'ils rapportent. D'o la prsence de nos multinationales Amricaines qui ont gros  gagner, je pense.

----------


## redcurve

> Encore 1 milliard de dollar dpens pour des choses futiles plutt que de le dpenser dans la sauvegarde de notre plante, de notre environnement, de la lutte contre la pollution ou de la lutte contre les ingalits dans ce monde. 
> Je trouve ca toujours aussi pathtique que l'on en vienne la.


De la rponse basique d'europen, les problmes de ces pays sont avant tout politique et culturel (les deux sont lis) le chaos politique cre un chaos conomique ici a quasi inexistence. Je ne vais pas revenir sur l'analyse plus que clairvoyante de M. Mandela notamment.

Le dlire de la lutte contre la pollution les choses avances des sommes colossales sont investis dedans mais Rome ne s'est pas construite en un jour, et il y en a marre de ce discours de dfaitiste. Je suppose que tu fais partie de ces gens qui la ramne avec a  chaque conversation, sans vraiment sintresser au sujet en ralit ...

La sauvegarde de note plante, dsol mais la plante n'est pas en danger ... il faut parler de la sauvegarde de l'humanit question d'honntet.

Le problme des ingalits c'est le rle entre autre des tats, pas besoin de dpenser 1 centime c'est une question socitale. Comme si claquer 1G$ allait rduire les ingalits, tu fais a comment ? Tu distribue des billets dans la rue ? Tu te dguise en cetelem ?  ::roll:: 

^^

Pour en revenir au sujet principal Google tant un cancer (oui oui!), franchement a ne me rassure pas du tout de voir cette boite investir dans un rseau satellitaire  ::?:

----------


## redcurve

> C'est bien de le prciser !
> 
> Essaye de faire fonctionner une entreprise comptitive sans les nouveaux outils technologiques...
> 
> 
> 
> C'est bien gentil de vouloir jouer les hros, mais dans les fait c'est plus compliqu que a. Il faut des ressources (montaires et humaines). Le monde est "dirig par l'argent", ce qui veux dire que des investissements massifs, pour ces rgions dfavorises, ne seront fait que s'ils rapportent. D'o la prsence de nos multinationales Amricaines qui ont gros  gagner, je pense.


Il existe beaucoup de startup en Afrique on en parle pas pour le moment c'est tout, l'accs  internet a fait merger beaucoup de talents.

Le premier smartphone 100% Africain a mme vu le jour l'an dernier... tout a grace au net  ::D:  .  Les USA ont capts le signal de dpart de l'Afrique dans une nouvelle phase de son histoire, toutes les boites US cres des filiales partout sur le continent. Les chinois pareil, bon les europens pensent encore comme ZenZiTone ... forcment les mecs sont  la rue quoi !

La il y a un dbut de rflexion la mise en place d'un programme spatial, plusieurs pays vont mettre en commun des ressources.

----------


## psychadelic

> Ce qui m'inquite surtout, c'est l'aspect dbris. Il y a dj pas mal de merdasses en orbite, l, a deviendrait industriel. Et il faudrait nettoyer(le comment n'tant pas des plus vidents).





> C'est vrai a aussi.  Outre le fait que a va ajouter un paquet considrable de dbris supplmentaire, je me demande souvent comment les gars  la nasa font pour calculer une trajectoire de dcollage/mise en orbite sre.  Ils tiennent un registre de tous les dbris qui circulent avec leur vitesse et trajectoire ??


Space X est signataire d'une charte sur l'arrt complet de dbris spatiaux.

Les satellites en fin de vie devront tre dsorbits pour aller (et conus pour) se dtruire entirement dans l'atmosphre terrestre.

De toutes faons, aujourd'hui, toutes les agences spatiales ont pris conscience de ce problme, et tout nouvel objet envoys dans l'espace doit avoir prvu sa disparition totale en fin de vie, mais hlas pas encore totalement intgr... ::(: 

C'est pas tellement pour une question cologique, c'est parce que le moindre petit dbris peut anantir  lui tout seul un satellite oprationnel de plusieurs milliards (qui deviendrait  son tour une multitude de dbris capable d'anantir plusieurs autres milliards en satellites, etc...), et les assurances ne peuvent pas couvrir ce risque !

La question du nettoyage de l'espace se pose, sauf qu'on ne sais pas trop comment s'y prendre; on attrape pas ces trucs miniatures qui  filent   56.000 km/h avec un simple lasso...

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Google et Fidelity investissent 1 milliard de dollars dans SpaceX,*
*pour soutenir la cration dun  Internet spatial* 

Lentreprise SpaceX a confirm quelle a reu un investissement dun milliard de dollars provenant de Google et du fond dinvestissement  Fidelity.

Google et Fidelity rejoignent ainsi le projet ambitieux dElon Musk denvoyer des centaines de satellites en orbite pour un accs  Internet  haut dbit. Les deux entreprises dtiennent dsormais environ 10% de SpaceX qui est valu  ce jour  prs de 10 milliards de dollars.

Parmi les autres investisseurs de cette entreprise, on retrouve Founders Fund, Draper Fisher Jurvetson, Valor Equity Partners et Capricorn. 

*Source* : SpaceX

----------


## psychadelic

> *Google et Fidelity investissent 1 milliard de dollars dans SpaceX,*
> *pour soutenir la cration dun  Internet spatial*


Un p'tit mtro de retard ? http://www.developpez.net/forums/d14...e/#post8104285  ::mouarf::

----------


## ZenZiTone

> bon les europens pensent encore comme ZenZiTone ... forcment les mecs sont  la rue quoi !


Grosse erreur d'interprtation !!  ::aie:: 




> Il faut des ressources (montaires et humaines). Le monde est "dirig par l'argent", ce qui veux dire que des investissements massifs, pour *ces rgions dfavorises*, ne seront fait que s'ils rapportent. D'o la prsence de nos multinationales Amricaines qui ont gros  gagner, je pense.


Je n'ai parl ni de continent ni de pays en particulier, mais bien de REGIONS. Et il y en a qui n'ont pas encore accs, ou alors trop peut pour suffire.

----------


## psychadelic

> Encore 1 milliard de dollar dpens pour des choses futiles plutt que de le dpenser dans la sauvegarde de notre plante, de notre environnement, de la lutte contre la pollution ou de la lutte contre les ingalits dans ce monde. 
> Je trouve ca toujours aussi pathtique que l'on en vienne la.


Ce qui est pathtique, c'est qu'a la fin du XXeme siecle, la btise humaine ait autant progress / augment proportionnellement, ainsi que ses moyens de nuisance.

A Cela il n'y qu'une seule rponse: l'ducation et la culture.

Pour "coller"   l'actualit, et malheureusement, le seul livre qu'on actuellement les gosses  leur disposition pour apprendre  lire, c'est soit la bible, soit le coran (ou soi rien du tout..)

On voit les dgats que a fait...

----------


## Jonyjack

> Je suppose que tu fais partie de ces gens qui la ramne avec a  chaque conversation, sans vraiment sintresser au sujet en ralit ...
> La sauvegarde de note plante, dsol mais la plante n'est pas en danger ... il faut parler de la sauvegarde de l'humanit question d'honntet.


Tu dlires ? La seule chose qui peut mettre en danger l'Humanit c'est l'Humanit elle-mme en ruinant la plante. Alors comment fait-on pour sauvegarder l'Humanit ?
Si tu penses que la Terre n'est pas en danger, j'en viens  me demander si tu t'intresses vraiment au sujet...

----------


## Kropernic

> Tu dlires ? La seule chose qui peut mettre en danger l'Humanit c'est l'Humanit elle-mme en ruinant la plante. Alors comment fait-on pour sauvegarder l'Humanit ?
> Si tu penses que la Terre n'est pas en danger, j'en viens  me demander si tu t'intresses vraiment au sujet...


Sorry pour le hors sujet mais je me dois de rpondre  cela.

Il est certain que la Terre en tant qu'astre plantaire n'est pas du tout menacer (jusqu' prsent) par notre prsence sur cette dernire et ce qui en dcoule.  A moins que nous commencions  jouer avec son noyau, il y a fort  parier qu'elle sera encore l bien longtemps aprs nous.

Ce qui est en danger par contre, c'est la vie sur la Terre telle que nous la (la vie) connaissons.

Mais l encore, certains diront que cela fait partie des cycles naturels.  De tout temps il y a eu des espces qui apparaissent/disparaissent.  C'est juste que nos actions sur la plante semblent acclrer le processus de disparition.  On pourrait donc comparer l'Humanit  l'astrode qui aurait ananti les dinosaures en leur temps.

----------


## zaza576

Super,

donc nous serons inond d'ondes en tout genre. Rien de mieux que d'accrotre l'exposition des corps humains de la Terre entire aux ondes pour dvelopper des cancers, ... qui seront soigns par les filiales de Google Health :XD

Autre sujet en vogue, le hacking.
Aprs la guerre terrienne du hacking, nous allons tre plongs dans une guerre intersidrale ou des chevaux de troie de l'espace viendront pirater nos ordinateurs et ou des Etoiles de la Mort rcolteront la moindre de nos informations personnelles pour les revendre, ...  des entreprises comme Google Ads !

Et enfin, la dernire touche de mon commentaire, ... le NSA pour "National Spies for Aerospatial". MMO (Massivement Multivictime Online) Espionnage  longue distance, de manire inacessible. Big Brothers, ou comment diriger le monde depuis l'espace.

----------


## elssar

J'allais rpondre la mme chose que Kropernic, mme une guerre nuclaire ne pourrait anantir la plante, dans le sens ou au bout d'un certain temps la vie sadapterait  ces nouvelles conditions. Le parallle avec un astrode est trs bon d'ailleurs. 

Il y a des lois, immuables et bien suprieur  l'homme (et je ne parle pas de dieux, je suis athe, je parle des mcaniques de la vie), parmi elle, l'volution prdomine sur toute chose. La capacit de s'auto-adapter  un environnement hostile, par trie successif de la population. La simple loi du plus fort en somme. 

Il y a des finalits  notre monde (transfo du soleil en gante rouge par exemple). Mais c'est trs hors de porte de nos capacits. Donc en somme la phrase est juste que de dire la terre en tant qu'astre n'est pas menace. 

Aprs, oui clairement nous ne pouvons pas nous permettre de dire "De toute faon si c'est pas nous a sera un astrode". Et en effet les efforts actuels des gouvernements sont bien trop faibles.

Rien que sur le nuclaire par exemple, il existe des techniques (hors fusion) comme les centrales aux thorium, qui sont totalement inconnus du grand public. Mais parfaitement connu des industriels et qui restent dans les placards depuis 50ans, juste parce qu'au moment de lessor du nuclaire. L'arme Amricaine ayant dj un sous marin fonctionnant  l'uranium  exerc un lobby pour que cette solution soit gnralis aux centrales. Et au final, maintenant on a le droit  "c'est trop tard vous comprenez a fait 50ans qu'on investit dans une solution qui n'a aucun sens"  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Zirak

> C'est bien de le prciser !
> Essaye de faire fonctionner une entreprise comptitive sans les nouveaux outils technologiques...


Mais ont-ils tous besoin d'tre comptitif ? Ou du moins  grande chelle ?

Il ne faut pas oublier que sur ces 4 milliards de personnes sans le net, tous n'habite pas dans une grande ville avec de la concurrence, certains habitent encore dans des petits villages, sans l'lectricit ni l'eau courante, et n'ont mme pas forcment d'activit rmunre, ils ne font que cultiver / lever du btail pour vivre. Quelqu'un qui vit comme a, la comptitivit et les nouveaux outils technologiques, il s'en cogne, il veut juste l'accs  l'eau, et aux soins...

Tout le monde ne dsir pas forcment vivre pour l'argent et de la faon dont nous vivons dans notre socit.





> C'est bien gentil de vouloir jouer les hros, mais dans les fait c'est plus compliqu que a. Il faut des ressources (montaires et humaines).* Le monde est "dirig par l'argent", ce qui veux dire que des investissements massifs, pour ces rgions dfavorises, ne seront fait que s'ils rapportent*. D'o la prsence de nos multinationales Amricaines qui ont gros  gagner, je pense.


Bah moi, c'est a qui me choque, et ce n'est pas parce que le monde fonctionne comme a, que c'est une bonne chose et qu'il faut s'y rsigner...

Justement ces grosses multinationales, y vont et pour ce faire du fric, et de la publicit, au final, le sort des autochtones, a passe aprs.

Une fois que tous ces satellites seront lancs, et qu'il y aura potentiellement possibilit d'avoir internet partout, ces grosses multinationales vont venir tirer des cbles lectriques et venir construire un cyber-caf dans chaque village ? Cyber-caf qui sera bien entendu financ par leur soins et accessible gratuitement ? 

Nan parce que, le mec qui a sa famille qui crve de faim, on aura beau mettre des satellites et un cyber-caf, pour qu'il puisse s'duquer, il faudra dj qu'il ait de l'argent pour aller au cyber-caf, ce qui n'est pas le cas.

----------


## tiamat59

On se rapproche du Syndrome de Kessler.

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Mais ont-ils tous besoin d'tre comptitif ? Ou du moins  grande chelle ?
> 
> Il ne faut pas oublier que sur ces 4 milliards de personnes sans le net, tous n'habite pas dans une grande ville avec de la concurrence, certains habitent encore dans des petits villages, sans l'lectricit ni l'eau courante, et n'ont mme pas forcment d'activit rmunre, ils ne font que cultiver / lever du btail pour vivre. Quelqu'un qui vit comme a, la comptitivit et les nouveaux outils technologiques, il s'en cogne, il veut juste l'accs  l'eau, et aux soins...
> 
> Tout le monde ne dsir pas forcment vivre pour l'argent et de la faon dont nous vivons dans notre socit.


Je suis entirement d'accord avec toi, mais dans ce cas l on ne cherche pas  se dvelopper conomiquement.





> Bah moi, c'est a qui me choque, et ce n'est pas parce que le monde fonctionne comme a, que c'est une bonne chose et qu'il faut s'y rsigner...


Je suis galement d'accord avec toi, mais l encore on parle de se dvelopper conomiquement. On n'a donc, pour l'instant, pas le choix que de "faire comme tout le monde". 


Le fait est qu'actuellement si on veux avoir un minimum de confort (soins mdicaux et accs aux ressources lmentaires tel que nous les connaissons en Europe par exemple), il faut une conomie viable. Et pour cela il faut, a priori (je dis a priori car je suis loin d'tre un expert dans le domaine), se conformer au modles existants qui fonctionnent.

----------


## Saverok

> Mais ont-ils tous besoin d'tre comptitif ? Ou du moins  grande chelle ?
> 
> Il ne faut pas oublier que sur ces 4 milliards de personnes sans le net, tous n'habite pas dans une grande ville avec de la concurrence, certains habitent encore dans des petits villages, sans l'lectricit ni l'eau courante, et n'ont mme pas forcment d'activit rmunre, ils ne font que cultiver / lever du btail pour vivre. Quelqu'un qui vit comme a, la comptitivit et les nouveaux outils technologiques, il s'en cogne, il veut juste l'accs  l'eau, et aux soins...


Tu mlanges les particuliers avec les Etats (administrations & institutions) et les entreprises.
Les Etats et les entreprises ont besoin de se dvelopper conomiquement et d'tre comptitifs.
Internet est l'un des moyens (pas le seul, mais un lment important  l'heure d'aujourd'hui) pour y parvenir.

Une fois que l'Etat atteint un niveau de sant conomique suffisant, pour continuer  soutenir sa croissance, il va investir dans les infrastructures.
Et c'est l que le niveau de vie des populations va augmenter avec l'accs  l'eau, aux transports, aux soins,  l'ducation, etc, etc.

----------


## Zirak

> Tu mlanges les particuliers avec les Etats (administrations & institutions) et les entreprises.
> Les Etats et les entreprises ont besoin de se dvelopper conomiquement et d'tre comptitifs.
> Internet est l'un des moyens (pas le seul, mais un lment important  l'heure d'aujourd'hui) pour y parvenir.
> 
> Une fois que l'Etat atteint un niveau de sant conomique suffisant, pour continuer  soutenir sa croissance, il va investir dans les infrastructures.
> Et c'est l que le niveau de vie des populations va augmenter avec l'accs  l'eau, aux transports, aux soins,  l'ducation, etc, etc.


Ah mais fallait le dire que l'on parlait de pays avec un tat et des dirigeants honntes, qui pensent au bien de leur pays !  ::mouarf:: 

Il reste encore quelques dictateurs en Afrique par exemple,  la tte de pays pas forcment pauvre, et qui n'en ont rien  secouer du peuple, oui ils vont amliorer leur sant conomique, mais de la  croire que le peuple sera le 1er  en profiter...


Et une fois qu'ils seront tous comptitifs, ils se tireront tous la bourre entre eux, et seuls ceux prts  exploiter les gens (dans les dictatures par exemple) seront vraiment comptitifs, et les autres entreront dans un marasme conomique, et se casseront la gueule, et effectivement, ils auront le mme train de vie que les occidentaux : une prcarit en constante augmentation pour les moins comptitifs.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Saverok

> Ah mais fallait le dire que l'on parlait de pays avec un tat et des dirigeants honntes, qui pensent au bien de leur pays ! 
> 
> Il reste encore quelques dictateurs en Afrique par exemple,  la tte de pays pas forcment pauvre, et qui n'en ont rien  secouer du peuple, oui ils vont amliorer leur sant conomique, mais de la  croire que le peuple sera le 1er  en profiter...


Pour ce qui est de lutter contre les dictatures, Internet est justement un outil de communication qui a son utilit
Exemple : les rvolutions arabes
Aprs, reste la transition politique et l, c'est  chaque pays de grer (dans le cas de l'Afrique, un dictateur en chasse un autre mais c'est un autre dbat).


Par contre, tu as la rponse  tout ton argumentaire depuis le dbut du topic.
De ce que je comprends, tu dis "_ce qui compte, c'est de donner l'accs  l'eau, aux soins et  l'ducation aux populations_"
Et l, tu me dis : "_si cela n'est pas fait, c'est de la faute des dictateurs_"

_Mauvaise fois, quand tu nous tiens..._

----------


## Zirak

> Pour ce qui est de lutter contre les dictatures, Internet est justement un outil de communication qui a son utilit
> Exemple : les rvolutions arabes
> Aprs, reste la transition politique et l, c'est  chaque pays de grer (dans le cas de l'Afrique, un dictateur en chasse un autre mais c'est un autre dbat).
> 
> 
> Par contre, tu as la rponse  tout ton argumentaire depuis le dbut du topic.
> De ce que je comprends, tu dis "_ce qui compte, c'est de donner l'accs  l'eau, aux soins et  l'ducation aux populations_"
> Et l, tu me dis : *"si cela n'est pas fait, c'est de la faute des dictateurs"*
> 
> _Mauvaise fois, quand tu nous tiens..._


Pas que.

Ce que je veux dire, c'est que les dirigeants dans les pays en voie de dveloppement, sont comme les ntres, ils pensent  eux avant le peuple, sauf que chez eux, comme c'est une dictature, le mec qui dirige se fou le bl dans la poche officiellement sans que le peuple puisse y redire sans en mourir, et oui en partie, certains pays pourraient dj actuellement s'en sortir mieux (sans forcment tre  notre niveau tout de mme c'est sr).

Ils n'ont pas besoin d'internet pour savoir qu'ils sont dans une dictature et qu'ils se font enfler, ils sont sur place et le savent trs bien, et c'est pour a qu'heureusement pour l'instant, les ONG essaient de faire bouger les choses.

Je ne dis pas qu'internet ne sera pas une bonne chose pour eux, mais ce n'est pas une flope de satellites qui changera tout comme par magie. Encore une fois, mon propos tait juste de dire, que JE PENSE (ce n'est que mon avis) que ce n'est pas le plus urgent et que SI vraiment le but derrire tout a, tait d'amliorer les conditions de vie dans ces pays, on commencerait par l'accs  l'eau, et aux soins, car c'est de a que meurent les gens pour le moment, pas seulement d'un manque d' "ducation" que pourra leur donner internet.

----------


## psychadelic

@ zaza576 
 Merci, j'adore cet humour !  (et j'ai mis un plus !)


Et au fait, hasard ou non, il se trouve que la lettre de Ernst Stuhlinger en rponse  sur Mary Jucunda, en 1970, soit apparue dans le Blog de Roger Launius...

"Pourquoi aller dans l'aspace ?" (et dpenser des milliards, alors qu'elle travaille en Afrique dans l'aide humanitaire).

https://launiusr.wordpress.com/2012/...un-in-africa/?

----------


## Jonyjack

> Sorry pour le hors sujet mais je me dois de rpondre  cela.
> 
> Il est certain que la Terre en tant qu'astre plantaire n'est pas du tout menacer (jusqu' prsent) par notre prsence sur cette dernire et ce qui en dcoule.  A moins que nous commencions  jouer avec son noyau, il y a fort  parier qu'elle sera encore l bien longtemps aprs nous.
> 
> Ce qui est en danger par contre, c'est la vie sur la Terre telle que nous la (la vie) connaissons.
> 
> Mais l encore, certains diront que cela fait partie des cycles naturels.  De tout temps il y a eu des espces qui apparaissent/disparaissent.  C'est juste que nos actions sur la plante semblent acclrer le processus de disparition.  On pourrait donc comparer l'Humanit  l'astrode qui aurait ananti les dinosaures en leur temps.


videmment je n'ai jamais parl de l'astre. En disant que la Terre est en danger, je parle de la vie sur Terre.
Le cycle naturel provoque des extinctions, de grands changements, de l'volution, l'apparition de nouvelles espces, etc... Mais jamais aussi brutalement que ce que nous vivons actuellement (exception faite des astrodes), et surtout jamais consciemment. Un serpent arboricole qui dcime une espce d'oiseaux parce qu'il a russi  s'introduire dans un nouvel environnement, ne le fait pas consciemment. L'Homme qui dcime les espces en Amazonie  cause de la dforestation, c'est fait consciemment.

Et au nom de l'conomie, l'Humanit se donne le droit de provoquer une extinction de masse.

Et pour revenir au sujet, il serait bon que le dveloppement se fasse dans des conditions plus responsables, surtout en Afrique o les animaux (et surtout les lions) sont dj en grande difficult.

----------


## zaza576

> @ zaza576 
>  Merci, j'adore cet humour !  (et j'ai mis un plus !)


Au plaisir de t'avoir fait rire. Moi aussi j'aime bien les sujets brlants comme celui-ci o il est facile d'ironiser sur la situation de monopole que possde Google et le NSA sur la technologie du futur !

----------


## Saverok

> Je ne dis pas qu'internet ne sera pas une bonne chose pour eux, mais ce n'est pas une flope de satellites qui changera tout comme par magie. Encore une fois, mon propos tait juste de dire, que JE PENSE (ce n'est que mon avis) que ce n'est pas le plus urgent et que SI vraiment le but derrire tout a, tait d'amliorer les conditions de vie dans ces pays, on commencerait par l'accs  l'eau, et aux soins, car c'est de a que meurent les gens pour le moment, pas seulement d'un manque d' "ducation" que pourra leur donner internet.


Il n'existe aucune solution miracle pour des sujets pareils.
C'est toujours un ensemble de petites choses et souvent la liste est assez longue.

Oui, apporter Internet dans ces pays n'est pas le plus important mais ce n'est pas insignifiant non plus.
Et surtout, je ne vois aucune raison de ne pas le faire si cela est possible.
Bien au contraire.
Aider un peu, c'est toujours mieux que ne rien faire (j'ai parfaitement conscience que ce n'est pas une aide altruiste mais une dmarche capitaliste mais a ne change aux effets positifs que cela pourra apporter)

Contre les dictatures, SpaceX ne peut pas faire grand chose
Pour l'accs au net universel, ils peuvent
Alors autant faire ce qui est dans leurs comptences

----------


## Zirak

> Il n'existe aucune solution miracle pour des sujets pareils.
> C'est toujours un ensemble de petites choses et souvent la liste est assez longue.
> 
> Oui, apporter Internet dans ces pays n'est pas le plus important mais ce n'est pas insignifiant non plus.
> Et surtout, je ne vois aucune raison de ne pas le faire si cela est possible.
> Bien au contraire.
> Aider un peu, c'est toujours mieux que ne rien faire (j'ai parfaitement conscience que ce n'est pas une aide altruiste mais une dmarche capitaliste mais a ne change aux effets positifs que cela pourra apporter)
> 
> Contre les dictatures, SpaceX ne peut pas faire grand chose
> ...


Bon, au final, on est plutt d'accord, c'est juste une histoire de verre  moiti vide /  moiti plein.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Citrax

Avec tous ces appareils en orbites, nous allons de plus en plus devoir craindre les vents solaires et tout cataclysme bouleversant.

Google quand a lui a juste decid de conquerir l'espace apres le monde...

----------


## ChristianRoberge

Je n'irai pas avec le dos de la cuillre, je crois que nous devrions interdire ce genre de projet spatial pour les raisons suivantes :
  1- Certes, il y a des millions de personnes  qui n'ont pas accs  internet aujourd'hui, mais les dizaines de milliards dpens sont-ils justifis? Ces mmes personnes sont dans des conditions conomiques prcaires dans lesquelles ils ont de la difficult  assurer leur survie, alors pensez-vous qu'ils auront tous les moyens d'acheter les appareils pour accder  Internet?
  2- Ces millions de personnes seront rejoins dans quelques annes par des moyens plus traditionnel. Il est vrai qui notre bon vieux fil de cuivre cote beaucoup plus cher que la phase initiale du projet de SpaceX mais le fil pos aujourd'hui servira encore dans 200 ans. Les satellites, il en faudra des dizaines de milliers pour faire l'quivalent!
  3- Les dbris spatiaux sont un problme majeur dj prsentement. La Nasa a t oblig de changer l'altitude de la station orbitale pour scuriser la vie des astronautes (trs expos durant des sorties spatiales). La grande majorit de ces dbris retombe assez rapidement sur terre mais, ceux qui reste ont tendance  prendre de la vitesse. Imaginez un dbris d'un gramme se dplaant  plus de 20 000 km/heure! Si vous faites le calcul, vous constaterez que l'impact de ce projectile est trs comparable  un balle de fusil! D'ailleurs, ils ont identifi une cause d'une des pannes provoques par un impact, il s'agissait d'une fine gouttelette gel d'urine relche par les premires missions spatiales car on vidangeait directement dans l'espace  cette poque!
  4- Les dchets spatiaux pourrait compromettre l'ensemble des voyage spatiaux. Est-ce que l'accs  internent vaut-elle plus que les bnfice de ces voyages et explorations?
  5- conomiquement,  court terme, cela peut provoquer de graves problmes financier aux fournisseurs actuels d'Internet qui ne rivaliseront pas avec la baisse du prix. Si le projet de SpaceX veut dire qu'il deviendront le seul fournisseur d'internet mondiaux, il faut contre balancer ce projet. S'il obtienne le monopole, rien ne les empchera de demander le prix qu'il veule pour le service d'internet. Et cela aura  terme l'effet contraire annonc, car les millions de personnes que nous voulons rejoindre auront encore moins l'opportunit d'y accder.

----------


## Saverok

> Je n'irai pas avec le dos de la cuillre, je crois que nous devrions interdire ce genre de projet spatial pour les raisons suivantes :
>   1- Certes, il y a des millions de personnes  qui n'ont pas accs  internet aujourd'hui, mais les dizaines de milliards dpens sont-ils justifis? Ces mmes personnes sont dans des conditions conomiques prcaires dans lesquelles ils ont de la difficult  assurer leur survie, alors pensez-vous qu'ils auront tous les moyens d'acheter les appareils pour accder  Internet?


Il faut bien crer les conditions ncessaires au march d'occasion de tout le matos lectronique
Et puis, si tu reprends le dbats que j'ai eu avec Zirak plus haut dans le topic, l'ide est dans un premier temps, d'aider les Etats, le tissus associatifs et les entreprises
Une fois l'conomie de ces pays en marches, les infrastructures suivront pour fournir les premires ncessites  ces populations et ensuite, elles pourront se connecter au net





> 2- Ces millions de personnes seront rejoins dans quelques annes par des moyens plus traditionnel. Il est vrai qui notre bon vieux fil de cuivre cote beaucoup plus cher que la phase initiale du projet de SpaceX mais le fil pos aujourd'hui servira encore dans 200 ans. Les satellites, il en faudra des dizaines de milliers pour faire l'quivalent!


L'impact cologique sera nettement plus faible de passer par les ondes que du fil
Et puis, pour info, le cuivre est totalement dpass, c'est la fibre maintenant
Ton estimation du nombre de satellite est totalement farfelu
Un seul satellite peut remplacer des centaines de km de cbles et la dure de vie d'un satellite est trs longue (hubble a ft ses 21 ans et il est encore largement utilis)




> 3- Les dbris spatiaux sont un problme majeur dj prsentement. La Nasa a t oblig de changer l'altitude de la station orbitale pour scuriser la vie des astronautes (trs expos durant des sorties spatiales). La grande majorit de ces dbris retombe assez rapidement sur terre mais, ceux qui reste ont tendance  prendre de la vitesse. Imaginez un dbris d'un gramme se dplaant  plus de 20 000 km/heure! Si vous faites le calcul, vous constaterez que l'impact de ce projectile est trs comparable  un balle de fusil! D'ailleurs, ils ont identifi une cause d'une des pannes provoques par un impact, il s'agissait d'une fine gouttelette gel d'urine relche par les premires missions spatiales car on vidangeait directement dans l'espace  cette poque!


Comme dit plus haut dans ce topic, c'est un problme connu et mesur
Des normes sont dsormais prises pour grer cela
Rien de neuf




> 4- Les dchets spatiaux pourrait compromettre l'ensemble des voyage spatiaux. Est-ce que l'accs  internent vaut-elle plus que les bnfice de ces voyages et explorations?


Redite du point prcdent




> 5- conomiquement,  court terme, cela peut provoquer de graves problmes financier aux fournisseurs actuels d'Internet qui ne rivaliseront pas avec la baisse du prix. Si le projet de SpaceX veut dire qu'il deviendront le seul fournisseur d'internet mondiaux, il faut contre balancer ce projet. S'il obtienne le monopole, rien ne les empchera de demander le prix qu'il veule pour le service d'internet. Et cela aura  terme l'effet contraire annonc, car les millions de personnes que nous voulons rejoindre auront encore moins l'opportunit d'y accder.


Pourquoi monopole ?
Rfre toi au GPS qui est un excellent exemple.
Les europens le contre avec Gallilo
Les russes lancent Glonass
Les chinois ont Beidu / Compass

Bref, faut pas tre alarmiste comme a

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Elon Musk prsente 60 satellites SpaceX prts  tre lancs pour son projet de fourniture d'Internet*
* partir de l'espace*

Le week-end pass, Elon Musk, le PDG de Tesla et SpaceX, sa socit spcialise dans la conception de navettes spatiales, a prsent dans un tweet un lot de 60 satellites prvus pour tre lancs cette semaine dans le cadre de son projet visant  fournir une couverture Internet mondiale  partir de lespace. Dans son message, le patron de Tesla a prsent une image sur laquelle on voit les satellites les uns relis aux autres et contenus dans la fuse Falcon 9 qui sera utilise pour la mise en orbite des diffrents satellites.

Musk a affich  en 2015 son ambition dapporter une couverture mondiale de lInternet et cela  moindre cot  partir dun rseau de centaines de satellites lancs en orbite autour de la terre et se disait prt  investir jusqu 10 milliards de dollars dans le projet. Ce dernier a pour but principal de mettre des satellites en orbite afin de crer un vaste  Internet spatial  dont lobjectif serait dacclrer la vitesse du trafic sur le Web, en plus de fournir une connexion  moindre cot aux 4,3 milliards de personnes juges encore dpourvues, selon les statistiques dune tude des Nations-Unies  lpoque. Il espre mme que son systme sera utilis un jour pour connecter  Internet des personnes vivant sur Mars.

Le projet de SpaceX est baptis Starlink et repose sur le dploiement d'une constellation de satellites de tlcommunications positionns sur une orbite terrestre basse.  Nous nous focalisons sur la cration dun systme mondial de tlcommunications qui sera plus grand que tout ce qui a t imagin jusqu prsent , avait-il confi au quotidien Bloomberg. Quelques jours plus tard, lentreprise sest vue recevoir un financement dune valeur de 1 milliard de dollars de la part de Google et de Fidelity pour soutenir le projet de cration de l Internet spatial . Google et Fidelity ont ainsi rejoint le projet ambitieux dElon Musk denvoyer des centaines de satellites en orbite pour un accs  Internet  haut dbit et dtenaient environ 10 % de SpaceX qui est valu en 2015  prs de 10 milliards de dollars.


Selon certains, depuis 2015  aujourdhui, seulement deux satellites du lot ont t mis sur orbite par lentreprise en fvrier 2018. Ainsi,  en croire ce quvoque Elon Musk sur compte Twitter, le projet Starlink est sur le point de prendre son envol grce notamment  ce premier lancement dune soixantaine de satellites.  Les 60 premiers satellites SpaceX du projet sont chargs dans la fuse Falcon, serrs les uns aux autres , a-t-il crit dans son tweet.

Il a ajout que ces nouveaux satellites que SpaceX s'apprte  lancer cette semaine sont diffrents des deux prototypes lancs en 2018 surnomms TinTin A et TinTin B. Cependant, dans un rapport prsent par la socit en dbut du mois, Gwynne Shotwell, la prsidente et directrice de lexploitation chez SpaceX, a dclar quil est possible quune fois lancs, ces satellites ne rpondent pas comme il le faut. Dans le rapport, elle a indiqu que ces satellites devraient normalement servir de tests et permettre de collecter des informations et les analyser pour savoir comment lentreprise doit procder pour dployer la totalit de la flotte de satellites d'ici les prochaines annes.

 Les satellites de dmonstration qui seront lancs le 15 mai seront des satellites de test dpourvus de liaisons intersatellites. Ces satellites de test auront des antennes embarques et une propulsion lectrique trs performantes , a-t-elle dclar. De mme, Musk la galement notifi dans son tweet que certaines choses pourraient aller mal lors du lancement. Il a spcifi quil faudra au moins six lancements supplmentaires de 60 satellites pour fournir une couverture Internet  mineure , tandis que douze autres lancements seront ncessaires pour une couverture  modre .

Lorsque Musk a parl de six lancements supplmentaires pour former une couverture mineure, un internaute a tout de suite notifi  Musk qu'il n'avait pas une bonne exprience avec le nombre 420. En effet, si 60 satellites sont lancs sept fois, cela donnera un nombre total de 420 satellites, un nombre qui aurait port prjudice  Elon Musk plus dune dj. Le dernier en date remonte  octobre 2018 o Musk et Tesla ont cop chacun dune amende de 20 millions de dollars inflige par la SEC pour avoir, soi-disant induire des investisseurs en erreur en annonant sur Twitter qu'il pourrait faire en sorte que les actions de la socit de voitures lectriques valent 420 $ chacune.

En rponse  ce commentaire, Musk a dclar que ce nombre ntait srement pas son porte-bonheur. Pour lheure, Musk et les siens comptent bien lancer les 60 satellites dans la journe du mercredi 15 mai, mme sils sattendent  quelques imprvus. De plus, selon la directrice dexploitation Shotwell, SpaceX vise 18  21 lancements pour cette anne, sans compter les missions Starlink.

 noter que le mois pass, Amazon, le gant du commerce numrique avait inform lui aussi de son ide de lancer plus de 3000 satellites pour offrir lInternet  haut dbit dans les zones non desservies et sous-desservies du monde.  travers ce projet connu sous le nom de Kuiper, Amazon envisage de se prsenter comme un acteur non des moindres parmi les fournisseurs daccs  Internet haut dbit par satellite. Pour ce faire, lentreprise entend mettre en orbite terrestre une constellation de 3236 satellites afin de permettre  des millions de personnes daccder  Internet haut dbit dans le monde entier. Cette constellation sera compose de trois couches de satellites : 784 satellites sur une orbite de 590 km, 1156 satellites sur une orbite de 630 km et 1296 satellites sur une orbite de 610 km.

Bien que de nombreux dtails sont encore inconnus dans ce projet Kuiper, notamment le nom du constructeur de ces satellites ou encore la date de lancement de ces satellites, on sait dj que le PDG dAmazon, Jeff Bezos, a fond la socit Blue Origin afin de dvelopper une fuse rutilisable baptise New Glenn qui servira  lancer des satellites gouvernementaux et commerciaux. Pour pouvoir financer Blue Origin, Jeff Bezos a dclar depuis lanne dernire quil vendrait 1 milliard de dollars dactions dAmazon chaque anne. Comme dlai pour ce projet Blue Origin, lanne 2021 a t avance pour voir cette fuse effectuer son premier dcollage.

Source : Tweet

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Des centaines de satellites en orbite pour une connectivit internet plus rapide, l'ambitieux projet du cofondateur de Paypal Elon Musk

 ::fleche::  Google et Fidelity investissent 1 milliard de dollars dans SpaceX pour soutenir la cration d'un  Internet spatial 

 ::fleche::  La SEC demande  Musk de renoncer  son poste de prsident de Tesla et exige une amende de 40 millions $ US pour un rglement  l'amiable

 ::fleche::  Amazon envisage de lancer plus de 3000 satellites pour offrir l'internet  haut dbit dans les rgions non desservies et sous-desservies du monde

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Elon Musk dclare que Starlink, son projet de fournir d'Internet par satellites, financera sa vision de voyage*
*sur Mars*

La semaine dernire, Elon Musk, le patron de Tesla Motors et de SpaceX a tweet une photo des 60 premiers satellites du projet Starlink que sa socit SpaceX et lui s'apprtent  lancer. Il avait surtout prsent ce premier lancement comme un test afin de prparer la voie  de nombreux autres lancements qui suivront au cours de cette anne et dans les prochaines annes. Cette semaine, le patron de Tesla aborde  nouveau le sujet en indiquant que le projet Starlink ouvre la voie  de nouvelles perspectives dexploration de lespace et pourrait servir comme un moteur cl dans le financement de sa vision sur Mars.

Initialement prvu pour ce 15 mai, de nouvelles informations ont indiqu que le lancement de la premire flotte de 60 satellites de SpaceX a t retard de 24h. Si tout se passe comme prvu, Musk et les siens profiteront dune nouvelle fentre de lancement ce jour pour transporter les 60 premiers satellites du projet Starlink dans lespace  laide de la fuse Falcon 9. Pour Musk, ce lancement marquera le dbut du dploiement dune constellation conue pour fournir un accs Internet  des parties du monde inexploites et sous-desservies.

Starlink reprsente le plan ambitieux de la socit SpaceX, dirige par Elon Musk, visant  mettre en place un rseau Internet par satellite interconnect, galement appel  constellation Starlink . Ce rseau de satellites va permettre de transmettre Internet  haut dbit partout dans le monde. Le rseau complet Starlink serait constitu de 11 943 satellites (certaines sources parlent de 12 000 satellites) volant  proximit de la plante, plus proches que la Station spatiale internationale, sur ce que lon appelle une orbite terrestre basse.


Dans une conversation tlphonique avec des journalistes, Musk a dclar cette semaine que le projet est sur la bonne voie et que SpaceX dispose du capital ncessaire pour mener  bien la premire phase majeure du projet.   ce stade, il semble que nous ayons suffisamment de capital pour passer  un niveau oprationnel , a dclar Musk  propos de Starlink. Dans le mme temps, il a pris la peine de prciser que SpaceX et lui-mme pensent que le projet Starlink deviendra conomiquement viable lorsque le nombre de satellites en orbite basse atteindra les 1000.

Selon le PDG de Tesla, chaque lot de 60 satellites Starlink qui sera plac en orbite apportera un trabit de capacit haut dbit utilisable. Si cela savrait tre vrai, on estime que la capacit utilisable du rseau Starlink sera au-dessus de tout satellite de tlcommunication gostationnaire actuellement en orbite et devancerait de manire significative toute autre constellation en orbite terrestre basse connue comme OneWeb et en cours de dveloppement  lexemple de celui de Tlsat. En effet, Tlsat envisage galement de dployer une constellation denviron 300 satellites dune capacit utilisable denviron huit trabits dici les prochaines annes.

Une fois mis en place, de quelle faon bnficiera-t-on de la connexion avec le rseau Starlink de Space ? Sur ce point, Elon Musk a dclar que les terminaux utilisateurs de Starlink utiliseront des antennes  commande lectronique ou  commande de phase, une technologie largement considre comme essentielle au succs des constellations large bande en orbite terrestre basse. De plus, il semblerait que contrairement aux antennes paraboliques traditionnelles, les systmes  commande lectronique peuvent suivre simultanment deux satellites ou plus, ce qui vite toute perte de connexion lorsque les satellites se lvent et se positionnent  l'horizon.

Nanmoins, certains restent sceptiques en ce qui concerne le cot de la connexion vu les moyens mis en uvre pour son dploiement. En effet, ces derniers craignent que la technologie, bien quelle soit des plus meilleures, ne cote un peu trop cher pour les entreprises qui la revendront ensuite trs cher aux consommateurs.  Si cela arrive, cest que le problme que cherche  rsoudre Musk persistera toujours. Les personnes les plus dmunies quil cherche  toucher ne le seront pas vraiment , a dclar lun dentre eux.

Dans ses explications, Elon Musk ne sest pas trop attard sur la question du cot, mais il a plutt indiqu que Starlink reprsentait un norme pilier pour sa vision de lespace, en particulier la plante Mars. Le patron de Tesla compte sur les revenus quil tirera de ce projet pour financer sa vision de Mars. Ces revenus lui permettront de mettre plus de moyens  disposition de SpaceX pour terminer son nouveau modle de fuse qui est en train dtre dveloppe et baptise Starship.




Starship, rappelons-le, est le nouveau systme de lancement entirement rutilisable que SpaceX met actuellement au point. Starship doit transporter jusqu 100 personnes  la fois depuis la terre vers la Lune ou la plante Mars.  Nous voyons cela comme un moyen pour SpaceX de gnrer des revenus pouvant tre utiliss pour dvelopper de plus en plus de roquettes et de vaisseaux spatiaux. Nous pensons pouvoir utiliser les revenus de Starlink pour financer Starship , a dclar Elon Musk.

 lheure actuelle, a expliqu Elon Musk aux journalistes, Starlink ne compte pas encore de clients. Il a estim quil serait prfrable davoir au pralable une bonne comprhension du calendrier de dploiement de sa constellation. Il a indiqu que SpaceX souhaitait nanmoins signer des oprateurs tlcom en tant que clients, ainsi que des gouvernements. Pour finir, il a ajout que SpaceX va probablement commencer  vendre de la connectivit plus tard cette anne ou au dbut de l'anne prochaine si tout se passe comme prvu.

Source : CNBC

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?
 ::fleche::  Plan gnial d'un visionnaire en avance sur son temps ou lubie dlirante, dangereuse et suicidaire ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Des centaines de satellites en orbite pour une connectivit internet plus rapide. L'ambitieux projet du cofondateur de Paypal Elon Musk

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk prsente 60 satellites SpaceX prts  tre lancs pour son projet de fourniture d'Internet  partir de l'espace

 ::fleche::  Amazon envisage de lancer plus de 3000 satellites pour offrir l'internet  haut dbit dans les rgions non desservies et sous-desservies du monde

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Les 60 premiers satellites de Starlink, le projet dElon Musk pour fournir Internet depuis lespace, sont lancs en orbite*
*aprs deux tentatives*

Le dploiement des satellites pour la constellation Starlink, le projet dElon Musk pour fournir de lInternet  haut dbit depuis lespace partout dans le monde a dbut ce jeudi. Dans la nuit du jeudi au vendredi, SpaceX a procd au lancement en orbite terrestre basse de sa premire flotte de 60 satellites. Comme lavait annonc Elon Musk, les 60 satellites ont t transports dans lespace  bord de la fuse Falcon 9 depuis la base arienne de Cap Canaveral en Floride, aux tats-Unis.

Aprs quelques problmes techniques et mtorologiques qui ont retard le lancement de la semaine dernire, SpaceX a finalement procd  la mise sur orbite de ses 60 premiers satellites de la constellation Sarlink. Aprs avoir  tweet  la semaine dernire une photo des satellites rangs dans la fuse Falcon 9, Musk avait annonc quils seraient lancs le 15 mai. Mais SpaceX a retard le lancement de 24h une premire fois, en raison de conditions mtorologiques inadquates, puis une seconde fois pour des problmes techniques lis  linformatique.

Les 60 satellites dune masse de 227 kilogrammes chacun ont t lancs et mis en orbite terrestre basse dans la nuit dhier  aujourdhui,  partir de la base arienne de Cap Canaveral en Floride. Les 60 satellites reprsentent la premire flotte dune constellation denviron douze mille satellites pour le projet Starlink, un projet par lequel Elon Musk entend fournir de lInternet  haut dbit depuis lespace  toutes les rgions du monde. Musk et SpaceX ont expliqu que significativement, les 60 satellites ne reprsentaient pas grand-chose pour linstant. Daprs eux, il faudra attendre encore au moins six lancements supplmentaires (environ 400 satellites) pour esprer offrir un service Internet minimum.


SpaceX a galement dclar qu'il faudrait probablement encore un jour pour savoir si tous les satellites dploys fonctionnaient correctement. De plus, avait prcis Musk la semaine dernire au cours dune interview, au moins 12 lancements portant des charges utiles similaires sont ncessaires pour assurer une couverture Internet constante dans la plupart des pays du monde. Pour l'instant, Starlink n'est autoris que pour les oprations amricaines. Cela dit, les ambitions dElon Musk vont plus loin quune simple fourniture dInternet haut dbit  lchelle mondiale.  travers Starlink, le PDG de Tesla et de la socit de fuses prive SpaceX veut mobiliser les fonds ncessaires pour sa vision de lespace, en particulier celle de coloniser la plante Mars.

En effet, dans sa conversation tlphonique avec des journalistes la semaine dernire rapporte par CNBC, Elon Musk a dclar quil voyait Starlink comme un vritable pilier de financement pour ses prochaines expditions dans lespace et sur Mars en particulier. Le patron de Tesla compte sur les revenus quil tirera de ce projet pour financer sa vision de Mars. Ces revenus lui permettront de mettre plus de moyens  disposition de SpaceX pour terminer son nouveau modle de fuse qui est en train dtre dveloppe et baptise Starship, un nouvel engin spatial permettant de transporter des clients payants vers la Lune et d'essayer ventuellement de coloniser Mars.

Autrement dit, Starship est le nouveau systme de lancement entirement rutilisable que SpaceX met actuellement au point. Starship doit transporter jusqu 100 personnes  la fois depuis la terre vers la Lune ou la plante Mars.  Nous voyons cela comme un moyen pour SpaceX de gnrer des revenus pouvant tre utiliss pour dvelopper de plus en plus de roquettes et de vaisseaux spatiaux. Nous pensons pouvoir utiliser les revenus de Starlink pour financer Starship , a expliqu Elon Musk la semaine passe aux journalistes. Le PDG du constructeur automobile Tesla Inc. semble avoir vis juste, car daprs ce que rapporte Reuters, si le projet Starlink marche comme prvu, ce service Internet mondial reprsenterait une norme source de revenus et de financement pour Musk et les siens.

Les revenus potentiels des activits aprs le lancement de Starlink devraient avoisiner les 3 milliards deuros (2,6 milliards deuros) par an, une valuation potentielle alors mme que Starlink na pas encore enregistr de clients. Sur ce point, Elon Musk avait expliqu aux journalistes que Starlink ne compte pas encore de clients, car selon lui, il serait prfrable davoir au pralable une bonne comprhension du calendrier de dploiement de la constellation. Il a indiqu que SpaceX souhaitait nanmoins signer des oprateurs tlcom en tant que clients, ainsi que des gouvernements. SpaceX va probablement commencer  vendre de la connectivit plus tard cette anne ou au dbut de l'anne prochaine si tout se passe comme prvu.

Cependant, noublions pas la concurrence. Mme si chaque lot de 60 satellites de la constellation Starlink dElon Musk apportera un trabit de capacit haut dbit utilisable, soit une capacit utilisable du rseau Starlink au-dessus de tout satellite de tlcommunication gostationnaire actuellement en orbite et devancera de manire significative toute autre constellation en orbite terrestre basse connue comme OneWeb et en cours de dveloppement  lexemple de celui de Tlsat, Reuters assure quand mme que SpaceX ferait face  une vive concurrence dans le secteur.

Dans le lot des concurrents potentiels de SpaceX, on pourrait citer Tlsat et LeoSat Enterprises du Canada qui envisagent galement de dployer une constellation denviron 300 satellites dune capacit utilisable denviron huit trabits dici les prochaines annes et OneWeb, soutenu par Airbus SE, qui a lanc son propre rseau de satellites en fvrier de cette anne. Dans le cas de SpaceX, Elon Musk a dclar que lentreprise compte constituer la constellation Starlink avec un peu plus de onze mille satellites (12 000 daprs Reuters).

Sources : Reuters (1, 2)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk prsente 60 satellites SpaceX prts  tre lancs pour son projet de fourniture d'Internet  partir de l'espace

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk dclare que Starlink, son projet de fournir d'Internet par satellites financera sa vision de voyage sur Mars

 ::fleche::  Las Vegas mise sur le projet de tunnels urbains d'Elon Musk et signe un contrat de 48,6 MM$, pour un systme oprationnel en janvier 2021

----------


## ON5MJ

Cela permettra entre autres de contourner le blocage politique de l'accs  internet dans certains pays.

----------


## Aiekick

et les amricains en auront le contrle

----------


## psychadelic

> constellation denviron douze mille satellites pour le projet Starlink


..
= douze mille mise  jour
= douze mille vrifications/jours x heures pour s'assurer que leurs systemes ne sont pas attaqus... 
= pas mal mals d'em... en perspective..

Quand  aller coloniser mars, trs peu pour moi : aujourd'hui il y fait   -101.1C  l'ombre et -21.3C au soleil, (grce au radiations)  (bulletin mto Mars,  Nasa InSight => https://twitter.com/MarsWxReport )

----------


## hotcryx

12000 satellites, comme cela ils pourront nous tracker comme des btes  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

Elon Musk et ses satellites nervent les astronomes



> Ils craignent que tous ces points brillants dans la nuit ne gchent les observations de leurs tlescopes, mme si les points Starlink semblent devenir moins intenses au fur et  mesure que les satellites gagnent en altitude.
> 
> Sil y en a 12.000 l-haut, cela veut dire que des centaines se trouveront au-dessus de lhorizon  tout instant, explique Jonathan McDowell, du centre dastrophysique dHarvard et Smithsonian.
> 
> *Or les tlescopes ont souvent besoin dune exposition longue, par exemple 15 minutes, dit-il  lAFP. Si des dizaines ou des centaines de satellites passent dans le champ pendant cet intervalle, limage sera raye de traits lumineux (...) au point quil sera difficile de voir les galaxies trs faiblement visibles que vous cherchiez  observer.*
> 
> Les satellites Starlink font environ 227 kilogrammes et taient particulirement brillants peu aprs leur lancement jeudi dernier,  environ 440 km daltitude, car ils sont plats, et ont un grand panneau solaire refltant la lumire. La brillance dpend de langle des panneaux, et de celle de lorbite.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*La flottille de 60 satellites de SpaceX est visible dans le ciel nocturne*
*Et cela inquite les astronomes*

La premire vague de satellites pour la constellation Starlink flotte dj haut dans le ciel. Starlink est le projet dElon Musk pour fournir de lInternet haut dbit depuis lespace partout dans le monde. Les 60 premiers mini-satellites, lancs dans la nuit de jeudi  vendredi, sont visibles  lil nu de puis le sol   condition de savoir o et  quel moment observer.  La vue de ces points brillants aligns dans le ciel nocturne merveille plusieurs, cependant, cest le fait qu'ils soient aussi visibles, et que le PDG de SpaceX ait l'intention d'en envoyer 12 000 en tout dans le cadre de son projet Starlink, qui fait souffler un vent de panique dans la communaut des astronomes depuis quelques jours. 

Aprs quelques problmes techniques et mtorologiques qui ont retard le lancement de la semaine dernire, SpaceX a finalement procd  la mise sur orbite de ses 60 premiers satellites de la constellation Sarlink. Ces mini-satellites dune masse de 227 kilogrammes chacun ont t lancs et mis en orbite terrestre basse  partir de la base arienne de Cap Canaveral en Floride. Des dizaines de milliers d'autres satellites devraient suivre, puisqu' terme, la constellation Starlink devrait comporter 12 000 objets spatiaux de la sorte, dici  2027. 




Selon Musk et SpaceX, il faudra attendre encore au moins six lancements supplmentaires (environ 400 satellites) pour esprer offrir un service Internet minimum avant lobjectif final qui est de connecter chaque recoin de la Terre  un Internet haut dbit et  faible latence. 

Lastronome amateur nerlandais Marco Langbroek a pu capturer une vido du spectacle inhabituel  des points lumineux Starlink que certains ont dj surnomms le  train  de lespace  des satellites   dploys  450 km daltitude quil a poste sur Twitter. La vido a t ralise moins de 24 heures aprs le dploiement des 60 microsatellites. Le train lumineux devrait atteindre  terme  une altitude oprationnelle de 550 km , selon SpaceX. Cette orbite basse est comparable  celle de la Station spatiale internationale, trs loin de celle des satellites en orbite gostationnaire  36.000 km daltitude.  Prparez-vous  tre merveills , a tweet Langbroek le samedi dernier.


Toutefois, pour les astronomes amateurs et professionnels, l'excitation initiale a rapidement cd la place  la consternation lorsqu'ils ont commenc  calculer l'impact potentiellement dramatique sur la perception du cosmos par les gens. Alex Parker, un astronaute amateur a tweet  ce propos :  je sais que les gens s'merveillent en regardant les images du  train  de satellites Starlink de SpaceX, mais a me laisse perplexe. Ils sont lumineux et il y en aura beaucoup. Si SpaceX lance ses 12 000 satellites, ils deviendront plus nombreux que le nombre d'toiles visibles  l'il nu.   


Il sera impossible de voir simultanment les 12.000 satellites, qui seront  terme disperss sur des orbites variables allant de 550  1 200 km et ne croiseront pas lhorizon au mme moment, ce qui devrait permettre de rduire la luminosit des satellites, daprs SpaceX. Toutefois, linquitude des astronautes sexplique par les risques de pollution lumineuse et radio engendrs par le projet Starlink, selon Business Insider.

*Les satellites SpaceX polluent le ciel et constituent un problme pour les astronomes professionnels*

Les satellites causent une pollution radio importante pour les radiotlescopes bass au sol et le dploiement des 12 000 microsatellites du projet Starlink pourrait signifier qu'il deviendra impossible de  balayer le ciel  la recherche d'objets radiolectriques de faible intensit , a estim Alan Duffy, astronome  l'universit de Swinburne.

Par ailleurs, selon les calculs dun astronome du Harvard-Smithsonian Center for Astrophysics, Jonathan McDowell, on pourrait  en voir jusqu 100  lil nu simultanment . Selon lui, personne ne sattendait  ce que les satellites soient aussi rflchissants, car SpaceX avait assur quil allait les orienter pour minimiser le phnomne. Selon McDowell, il faudra plusieurs mois pour tre fix.

Selon Darren Baskill, un autre astronome  l'Universit du Sussex, malgr la pollution du ciel par la lumire l o il vit, les mini-satellites sont apparus quand mme brillants dans le ciel :  Tout le monde est trs surpris de voir  quel point ils sont brillants .  Je vis  la priphrie de Brighton dans un ciel pollu par la lumire et je pouvais facilement voir cette ligne de satellites traverser le ciel , a-t-il ajout.

Selon The Guardian, le PDG de SpaceX a rpondu aux proccupations des astronautes en disant que les satellites seraient dans l'obscurit lorsque les toiles seraient visibles. Cependant, certains ne partagent pas cette affirmation, dont Cees Bassa, astronome  l'Institut nerlandais de radioastronomie, qui a fait quelques calculs prliminaires du nombre de satellites Starlink susceptibles d'tre visibles par les observateurs. Bassa avait t merveill par le spectacle auparavant.

 Mon but tait de montrer aux gens que ces satellites allaient tre plus visibles que ce que les gens disaient - parmi eux, Elon Musk , a dit Bassa. En effet, selon ses estimations, une fois les 1 584 premiers satellites lancs, dont les trajectoires ont dj t rendues publiques, une quinzaine de satellites seront clairement visibles au-dessus de l'horizon pendant trois  quatre heures aprs le coucher du soleil et avant son lever.

Cela signifie qu'en hiver, il y aurait plusieurs heures de la nuit pendant lesquelles aucun satellite ne serait visible. Mais en t, les satellites seraient visibles toute la nuit.

Selon les calculs de Bassa, une fois les 12 000 satellites lancs (en supposant qu'ils soient placs sur des orbites similaires), 70  100 seraient visibles la nuit pendant les mois d't.  Ces mga constellations vont augmenter considrablement le nombre de satellites visibles  tout moment , a-t-il dclar.

Un autre scientifique, Nstor Espinoza, astrophysicien  l'Institut d'astronomie Max Planck,  Heidelberg, a dclar que  C'est une socit prive qui souille notre ciel  nous tous. Il est intressant de constater qu'il n'y a pas de consensus  ce sujet. Personne ne nous l'a demand .

Pour McDowell, linquitude des astronautes est davantage justifie dans la mesure o SpaceX n'est pas la seule socit spatiale  vouloir lancer des microsatellites dans les annes  venir. En effet, avec une demi-douzaine de projets similaires (dont OneWeb et Amazon), des dizaines de milliers de microsatellites pourraient perturber les observations des radiotlescopes au sol, sans parler du risque dembouteillage en orbite basse pour de futurs lancements, a dit lastronaute.  Ces projets assurent que tout ira bien, mais il faut que les autorits rgulatrices se penchent sur ces questions , a insist le scientifique.

Cependant, lclat de la lumire envoye par les mini-satellites au cours des jours qui ont suivies le lancement pourrait probablement sestomper lorsqu'ils seront sur leur orbite finale, daprs M. Baskill, en ajoutant que cela nest pas certain.

Le spectacle blouissant qui a suivi le lancement des satellites Starlink sest transform rapidement en inquitude. Mais Musk, PDG de SpaceX a annonc ensuite que lentreprise serait en train de chercher des moyens de rduire la quantit de lumire qui rebondit sur les satellites.  J'ai envoy une note  l'quipe Starlink la semaine dernire concernant la rduction de l'albdo. Nous aurons une meilleure ide de la valeur de ce phnomne lorsque les satellites auront augment leur orbite et que les antennes se dirigeront vers le soleil , a-t-il rassur. 

Au final, cest bon de donner lInternet haut dbit aux habitants dans tous les recoins du monde, mais esprons quun cadre rglementaire soit dfini avant que ces satellites artificiels ne crent dautres problmes  lhumanit  limage de ceux engendrs par la technologie de reconnaissance faciale. 

Ci-dessous, une vido du dploiemennt avec succs le jeudi dernier des 60 satellites Starlink de SpaceX:




Source : Tweet de Langbroek, Tweet de Alex Parker, Tweet de Jonathan McDowell

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ? 
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, quelles consquences la prsence dune multitude de satellites pourrait avoir sur lespace ?  

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Las Vegas mise sur le projet de tunnels urbains d'Elon Musk et signe un contrat de 48,6 MM$, pour un systme oprationnel en janvier 2021
 ::fleche::  Elon Musk dclare que Starlink, son projet de fournir d'Internet par satellites, financera sa vision de voyage, sur Mars
 ::fleche::  SpaceX obtient l'approbation de la FCC pour vendre l'Internet haut dbit en mode sans fil aux foyers, du monde entier  travers son projet StarLink
 ::fleche::  SpaceX d'Elon Musk s'apprte  envoyer un superordinateur de HPE dans l'espace, une tape importante pour acclrer la mission sur Mars

----------


## Kulvar

Il aurait fallu les peindre en noir  ::):

----------


## Uther

J'avoue que je suis surpris. Les satellites en orbite basse c'est pas comme s'il n'y en avait pas dj  revendre. Je vois mal pourquoi les satellites de Starlink posent problme en particulier.

----------


## Neckara

> Je vois mal pourquoi les satellites de Starlink posent problme en particulier.


Parce que les autres satellites ne sont pas aussi lumineux.

----------


## KsassPeuk

> J'avoue que je suis surpris. Les satellites en orbite basse c'est pas comme s'il n'y en avait pas dj  revendre. Je vois mal pourquoi les satellites de Starlink posent problme en particulier.


De ce que je lis, on aurait 1325 satellites en orbite basse et ils ne sont pas faciles  voir pour leur majorit. L ils sont faciles  voir, et Starlink prvoit  elle seule d'en placer plus de 10 000.

----------


## Maghin

A l'image de certaines inventions comme la voiture : au dbut c'est rigolo, aprs a fait peur, puis  la fin c'est normal et on en voit partout.

----------


## plegat

> L ils sont faciles  voir


Oui, enfin, facile facile, c'est tout de mme un astronome amateur qui les a attrap... dans des conditions bien particulires, un satellite n'est pas lumineux par lui-mme, ce n'est pas un sapin de noel, ce que l'on voit c'est en gnral le reflet du soleil sur les cellules solaires. Et l en prime ils taient sur leur orbite initiale, tous  la queue-leu-leu (...  ...  la ...)

A une poque on cherchait les iridium, maintenant on cherchera les starlink!

Mais c'est vrai qu'avec le nombre final, on augmente les statistiques d'un voir un quotidiennement... voire plus...

----------


## Jipt

Et de quel droit cet individu s'est-il appropri ce qui appartient  tous, donc  personne ? C'est quand mme insens, ce genre de comportement.

Voil un mec, pt de thunes, qui se permet d'envoyer l-haut des machins qui fatalement vont nous retomber sur le coin de la figure un jour ou l'autre, et qui envisage quand mme d'en envoyer encore toute une palanque ! Mais il veut quoi ? Remplir l'espace de ses cochonneries ? Il faut l'interner de toute urgence.

Si encore c'tait pour une cause en rapport avec de la survie ou d'autres choses mga-importantes mais non, mssieur veut que le monde entier puisse tre connect. Pour quoi faire ?
 qui profite le crime ?
La surveillance 3.0 est en train de s'installer et personne ne voit rien venir, c'est fou.

Le monde tait dj mal barr et je vois qu'on persiste dans cette direction dbile et hasardeuse, juste parce que des beaux gosses ont abus de produits qui font dlirer et par leur charisme, ont russi  faire passer leur utopie.

Mais personne n'en a mesur les consquences  long terme, et l j'ai peur que a ne soit trop tard, soutenu par des arguments fallacieux genre "on a commenc, il faut continuer sinon a aura servi  rien".

T'as raison mon gars, on a commenc  boire le poison, alors autant finir la bouteille rapidement et qu'on n'en parle plus.

Avenir de m3rd3.

----------


## Itachiaurion

Pourquoi a poserai problme? Rponse simple, plus il y a de stallite, plus il y a de chance qu'on se retrouve dans un scnario catastrophe ou les dbris flottant deviennent tellement nombreux a force de collision et de destruction (et rajouter 10 fois l'quivalent de ce qu'il y a comme satellite en orbite basse en ce moment c'est pas un petit chiffre) qu'on serait incapable de lancer des fuse a cause des probabilits bien trop importante de collision avec par exemple un simple boulon qui va a des vitesse suffisante pour le transformer en projectile mortel. Puis bon l'internet depuis l'espace c'est gentil mais le ping est dgueulasse, il ferait mieux dinvestir dans la fibre ou dans d'autre truc plutt que de faire mumuse avec des domaine qui le dpasse.

----------


## Uther

> Et de quel droit cet individu s'est-il appropri ce qui appartient  tous, donc  personne ? C'est quand mme insens, ce genre de comportement.


C'est pas un individu seul qui envoie des points lumineux dans le ciel pour son plaisir personnel, mais une socit qui met en place des satellites de communication pour proposer un service internet avec une couverture plantaire a faible latence.
Si a pose un problme il faut aussi s'inquiter des milliers de satellites, dj en orbites, et dont la mission est autrement plus problmatique pour pas mal d'entre eux.




> Voil un mec, pt de thunes, qui se permet d'envoyer l-haut des machins qui fatalement vont nous retomber sur le coin de la figure un jour ou l'autre, et qui envisage quand mme d'en envoyer encore toute une palanque ! Mais il veut quoi ? Remplir l'espace de ses cochonneries ? Il faut l'interner de toute urgence.


Vu son orbite et sa taille,  ce genre de satellite retombera en effet sur terre d'ici quelques annes, mais il sera compltement dsintgr dans l'atmosphre. Pas de souci, il ne te tombera pas sur un coin du crane. 




> Si encore c'tait pour une cause en rapport avec de la survie ou d'autres choses mga-importantes mais non, mssieur veut que le monde entier puisse tre connect. Pour quoi faire ?
>  qui profite le crime ?
> La surveillance 3.0 est en train de s'installer et personne ne voit rien venir, c'est fou.


C'est fou comme la personne d'Elon Musk attise tous les fantasmes! 
On a en place, et on envoie encore trs rgulirement, des paquets de satellites de surveillance, sans que a n'inquite plus que a. Par contre ds que Elon Musk envoie des satellites de communication on imagine immdiatement le pire. 




> Le monde tait dj mal barr et je vois qu'on persiste dans cette direction dbile et hasardeuse, juste parce que des beaux gosses ont abus de produits qui font dlirer et par leur charisme, ont russi  faire passer leur utopie.


C'est pas simplement une utopie. Il y a plein d'endroit ou avoir une connexion internet de qualit n'est pas possible, ce genre de service peut tre trs utile sur le fond. Alors oui, on peut toujours trouver plus essentiel. Mais rflchis srieusement et je suis persuad que dans ta vie de tous les jours tu as recours  des choses bien plus dispensables.




> Puis bon l'internet depuis l'espace c'est gentil mais le ping est dgueulasse, il ferait mieux dinvestir dans la fibre ou dans d'autre truc plutt que de faire mumuse avec des domaine qui le dpasse.


Justement, c'est tout lintrt d'avoir des satellites en orbite basse ( environ 500 km de la surface) contrairement aux satellites gostationnaires actuels ( 36 000 km) : a permet d'avoir un ping correct. 

La fibre c'est bien mais on ne pourra tout simplement pas l'installer partout. Le satellite fait une trs bonne solution d'appoint pour les endroits o tablir une liaison filaire ne serait pas rentable et probablement pas cologique non plus.

----------


## Mister Nono

Qui a dit que l'homme pollue la terre ? NON, il pollue la terre ET le ciel.  ::aie:: 

Pauvre humanit.  ::aie::

----------


## Mingolito

Une fois que tous ces satellites auront ts lancs, car la c'est juste le tout dbut,  du coup a va tre plus compliqu de faire des cours d'Astronomie aux gosses.

C'est  se demander si c'est pas prvu que ces satellites crent trois nouvelles constellations qui afficherons dans le ciel SPACEX, TESLA & ELON MUSK
Si il en est capable.

Il y avais un projet de faire une constellation Pepsi Cola mais cela a t heureusement abandonn.

 Pepsi pourrait bientt projeter la premire publicit dans le ciel
La branche russe de PepsiCo a nou un partenariat avec la start-up StartRocket pour crer la premire publicit orbitale

----------


## koyosama

> Pepsi pourrait bientt projeter la premire publicit dans le ciel
> La branche russe de PepsiCo a nou un partenariat avec la start-up StartRocket pour crer la premire publicit orbitale


Tu m'as enleve l'image du futur que j'avais de l'espace  :8O: . Je me n'ettonerrais meme pas s'il y a un "Hello, World!" maintenant. 
Ce sera beaucoup plus dur de chercher des soucoupes volantes maintenant  ::ptdr::

----------


## Neckara

> Je me n'ettonerrais meme pas s'il y a un "Hello, World!" maintenant.


Plus probablement un SEGFAULT.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Aiekick

> Qui a dit que l'homme pollue la terre ? NON, il pollue la terre ET le ciel. 
> 
> Pauvre humanit.


ici on parle de l'espace, donc il pollue l'espace

----------


## Uther

> Qui a dit que l'homme pollue la terre ? NON, il pollue la terre ET le ciel.


a dpend de la dfinition de pollution. 

- Si la pollution c'est tout ce qui est nfaste au vivant alors l'espace n'est pas pollu vu que ce qui s'y trouve est inerte et ne menace aucun tre vivant. Il sera dsintgr en revenant sur Terre. Et s'il quitte son orbite, il ne sera qu'un objet cleste parmi des milliard d'autres dont beaucoup bien plus gros. 

- Si la pollution c'est tout ce qui est d'origine humaine, alors en effet l'humain pollue par dfinition et  moins de l'radiquer rapidement, a ne va pas s'amliorer. 

- Si la pollution spatiale c'est tout ce qui n'est pas une toile, une plante ou un satellite naturel, alors j'ai une mauvaise nouvelle pour toi, l'univers est compltement pollu depuis toujours. D'ailleurs la Terre est bombarde chaque jours de tonnes de pollution spatiale. 

- Si la pollution c'est tout ce qui change lenvironnement, sache que l'humain restera de toute faon un tout petit pollueur  cot des cyanobactries qui ont compltement pollu la terre en produisant en masse des gaz toxiques liminant la majorit du vivant de l'poque (la premire extinction de masse), manquant de peu de dtruire toute vie, au point de modifier latmosphre et drgler compltement l'effet de serre. 
Pire : en profitant des gaz mis en masse durablement, toxiques aux espces de l'poque (notamment l'oxygne et l'ozone) , de nouvelle espces invasives ont pu merger, dont l'humain.

----------


## Mister Nono

> a dpend de la dfinition de pollution. *Et blablabla, et blablabla, et blablabla...*


De quoi tu parles ? La pollution, c'est la pollution.  ::mouarf:: 

Tu ne vas pas trouver des excuses  l'tre humain qui dtruit tout ce qu'il touche depuis des dcennies et des sicles...  ::mouarf:: 

C'est quand mme ton avenir ou celui de nos enfants qui est menac.  ::aie:: 

A+  :;):

----------


## Jipt

> C'est quand mme ton avenir ou celui de nos enfants qui est menac.


*et* !
 :;):

----------


## plegat

> Et de quel droit cet individu s'est-il appropri ce qui appartient  tous, donc  personne ? C'est quand mme insens, ce genre de comportement.


Il n'est pas tout seul en prime... OneWeb... 648 satellites, pour faire la mme chose... donc on peut taper sur le doigts de Mumusk, mais on va aussi se flageller parce que OneWeb, c'est fabriqu par Airbus D&S... donc c'est nous, les petits n'europens!  ::mouarf:: 

Roh, et puis si on rajoute les ballons de Google, et les drones de Facebook aussi, a risque d'tre encombr au-dessus de nos ttes bientt!

----------


## Jipt

> Roh, et puis si on rajoute les ballons de Google, et les drones de Facebook aussi, a risque d'tre encombr au-dessus de nos ttes bientt!


Je trouve que ce n'est pas la mme dimension, que a n'a pas le mme impact : la vido o on voit cette ligne compltement artificielle dans le ciel nocturne m'a profondment marqu. Depuis la nuit des temps le ciel nocturne est le mme, indpendamment des choses qui y bougent naturellement (et je nglige les satellites actuels, limite invisibles), et voil qu'il se retrouve pollu visuellement d'une manire trs forte, et irrversible : on nous change un truc sans retour en arrire possible et a concerne tout ce qui vit sur cette plante, oui, les animaux aussi, et  eux aussi on n'a pas demand leur avis.

Par ailleurs je considre qu'on aurait vraiment autre chose  faire ici-bas plutt que de vouloir  tout prix que tout le monde soit connect surveill h 24.
Par exemple, nettoyer les ocans, et l, y a du boulot. Mais non, on prfre envoyer ces machins en l'air qui vont nous fliquer, dans un monde de plus en plus invivable.
On est vraiment trop "c eau haine"s. Tous. Mme ceux qui envoient des machins l-haut, avec notre pognon au bout du compte.
CQFD.

----------


## Uther

> Je trouve que ce n'est pas la mme dimension, que a n'a pas le mme impact : la vido o on voit cette ligne compltement artificielle dans le ciel nocturne m'a profondment marqu. Depuis la nuit des temps le ciel nocturne est le mme, indpendamment des choses qui y bougent naturellement (et je nglige les satellites actuels, limite invisibles),


Tu dois pas regarder le ciel nocturne trs souvent car des satellites et des avions, a fait longtemps qu'on en voit et pas qu'un peu.

----------


## Jipt

> Tu dois pas regarder le ciel nocturne trs souvent car des satellites et des avions, a fait longtemps qu'on en voit et pas qu'un peu.


Eh bien, par le plus grand des hasards j'ai pass un gros quart d'heure vers 1 h *cette nuit* dehors et n'ai rien vu de particulier, ni sat' ni avions et encore moins le train de Musk.

Mais mme s'il y en avait eu, cela n'aurait rien enlev  l'norme artificialit du "train", et cela n'empche pas qu'il ferait mieux de s'occuper d'autre chose, il y a plus urgent  faire,  l'heure actuelle.

Le navire est en train de couler, faisant eau de toutes parts, et voil un zozo qui se pose la question de savoir de quelle couleur on va repeindre la cabine du capitaine.

Mais vous ne sentez pas le nawak, l ? Vous avez  ce point le nez bouch ?

----------


## Stan Adkens

*SpaceX d'Elon Musk vaut maintenant plus que Tesla,*
*Aprs le dploiement en orbite avec succs des 60 satellites Starlink*

SpaceX na lanc que 60 de ses satellites sur les 12 000  dployer dans le cadre de son projet Starlink, mais lentreprise fonde en 2002 par Elon Musk serait dj devenue importante que son autre entreprise de construction de vhicules lectriques, Tesla, selon un rapport de CNBC. Starlink est le projet dElon Musk pour fournir de lInternet haut dbit depuis lespace partout dans le monde. Dans la nuit du jeudi au vendredi de la semaine dernire, SpaceX a procd  la mise sur orbite de ses 60 premiers satellites de la constellation Starlink.  Lentreprise qui travaille dans le domaine de l'astronautique et du vol spatial a galement rvl qu'elle a lev plus d'un milliard de dollars de nouveaux fonds en 2019.

SpaceX est maintenant valu  33,3 milliards de dollars, ont dclar vendredi dernier  CNBC des investisseurs qui connaissent bien la dernire ronde de financement de l'entreprise, tandis que la capitalisation boursire de Tesla tait de 32,8 milliards de dollars  la fin de la sance le mme vendredi, avec les actions de lentreprise se ngociant  moins de 200 dollars. Ce qui a permis  la CNBC de conclure que SpaceX, la socit spatiale d'Elon Musk, vaut maintenant plus que sa socit de vhicules lectriques, Tesla, du moins sur papier.


Selon CNBC, depuis le dbut de lanne 2019, SpaceX a, non seulement, lev plus de 1,02 milliard de dollars, mais galement, lanc avec succs 60 satellites Starlink. Pendant ce temps, Tesla connait une chute continue de ses actions avec une baisse de plus de 44 % au cours de la mme priode. En effet, introduite en Bourse en 2010, l'action Tesla a connu un parcours boursier qui a donn envie aux investisseurs. Mais aprs avoir suscit beaucoup d'espoirs lors des annes prcdentes, la socit montre des signes de faiblesse. 

Bien que Tesla, l'un des principaux pionniers de la voiture lectrique, arrive  vendre ses modles, elle a d s'endetter lourdement pour maintenir son ambition de changer l'univers automobile. Selon CNBC, le constructeur de vhicules lectriques a eu du mal  matriser ses dpenses, tout en misant sur le succs en Chine, pendant que la guerre commerciale entre les Etats-Unis et la Chine devient de plus en plus intense. 

Cest depuis cette anne que Tesla a commenc ses efforts afin dinstaller une usine  Shanghai, mais plusieurs challenges se dessinent dj face lentreprise. Selon CNBC, lentreprise dElon Musk devra faire face  des taxes d'importation leves en Chine dans ce contexte de vives ripostes du pays face  la rpression amricaine, jusqu' ce que Tesla commence  y fabriquer ses berlines lectriques de modle 3. Le fabricant de vhicules lectriques serait galement confront  des tarifs plus levs sur les pices et les matires premires qu'elle achte auprs de fournisseurs locaux pour fabriquer ses batteries et ses voitures aux tats-Unis. Ladministration Trump ayant rendu la vie difficile  certaines entreprises chinoises qui sapprovisionnent en intrants aux Etats-Unis. La situation ne devrait pas non plus tre favorable au moment de la production des Models 3 en Chine si cette guerre commerciale persiste.

Laction Tesla, qui donnait autrefois envie aux investisseurs, est en baisse et cela peut sexpliquer aussi par le fait que lentreprise a longtemps pu compter sur son clbre PDG, Elon Musk, qui a lart de prsenter un avenir radieux pour sa socit en faisant des promesses. Cependant,  force de promettre sans rsultats concrets  ce jour, les investisseurs commencent  s'impatienter.

Elon Musk ne manque pas dloges pour la technologie de pilotage automatique de Tesla. Cependant, les vhicules Tesla ont t impliqus dans trois accidents mortels aux Etats-Unis sur trois ans pendant que le pilote automatique tait activ. Malgr ces incidents, qui remettent encore le doute sur cette technologie de pilotage automatique, le PDG et co-fondateur de Tesla, Elon Musk, l'a plutt vant allant mme jusqu dire le mois dernier quil y aura 1 million de robots-taxis en circulation lanne prochaine.

Raj Rajkumar, professeur en gnie lectrique et informatique  la Carnegie Mellon University, a dclar ceci :  Le fait que le mme type d'incident se soit produit en 3 ans semble indiquer que le problme n'a pas t rsolu. L'apprentissage automatique (Machine Learning) et l'intelligence artificielle ont des limites inhrentes. Si les capteurs du vhicule dtectent ce qu'ils ont rarement ou jamais vu auparavant, ils ne savent pas comment grer ces situations. Tesla ne prend pas en charge les limitations bien connues de l'IA .


Pendant que les investisseurs sont en train de lcher le titre Tesla qui chute en bourse, SpaceX est maintenant valu  33,3 milliards, aprs avoir lev plus de 1,02 milliard de dollars depuis le dbut de 2019. Lentreprise vient galement de placer en orbite avec succs 60 satellites pour fournir lInternet haut dbit dans tous les recoins du monde, mme si les mini-satellites lumineux ont suscit cette semaine des inquitudes parmi les astronomes. En effet, 60 des 12 000 satellites Starlink dploys  450 km daltitude taient visibles depuis le sol, et ces scientifiques craignent quils causent la pollution du ciel et qu lavenir il devienne impossible de  balayer le ciel  la recherche d'objets radiolectriques de faible intensit .

Musk est le principal actionnaire et PDG des deux socits, avec une participation de 54 % dans SpaceX et plus de 20 % dans Tesla, et selon l'analyste de Morgan Stanley, Adam Jonas, qui a dclar lors d'une confrence tlphonique le 22 mai dernier, que les investisseurs ne devraient pas exclure la possibilit que Musk puisse utiliser sa participation dans SpaceX pour  garantir  Tesla.  Il existe un prcdent pour Elon Musk qui lui permet de rflchir  l'ensemble de son portefeuille d'entreprises , a-t-il dclar, faisant rfrence  l'acquisition par Tesla en 2016 de SolarCity, une socit amricaine de services nergtiques.

Selon CNBC, l'opration dacquisition de SolarCity a cot  Tesla environ 5 milliards de dollars. La socit a mis 2 milliards de dollars d'actions et a pris en charge environ 3 milliards de dollars de dette. CNBC rapporte que lopration tait galement perue comme un plan de sauvetage pour Musk et sa famille  son cousin Lyndon Rive tait le PDG de l'installateur solaire rsidentiel, tandis qu'Elon Musk et d'autres amis et membres de sa famille avaient galement investi personnellement dans SolarCity.

Tesla prsente clairement beaucoup de difficults  accrotre son activit et  tenir ses objectifs. Consumer Reports a publi, la semaine dernire, un rapport denqute sur une nouvelle capacit ajoute en dbut danne  la Modle 3, la fonction  Navigate on Autopilot . En effet, avec  Navigate on Autopilot , la Model 3 peut automatiquement changer de voie et tourner sur les bretelles d'accs et de sortie en suivant un itinraire  partir du systme de navigation de la voiture. Mais le problme est quavec la nouvelle fonction la Model 3 coupe dangereusement devant les autres conducteurs, enfreignant parfois le Code de la route dans certains Etats amricains, comme le Connecticut, de sorte lassociation a conclu que le dernier pilote automatique de Tesla est  Beaucoup moins comptent qu'un humain .

Par ailleurs, The Guardian a rapport dimanche dernier que lide de Musk de faire des voitures autonomes Tesla des robots taxis, dici peu, est tout aussi qualifiable d'une ide dmesure que dune ide trs allchante pour les amoureux de voitures autonomes de la marque Tesla. Elon Musk avait en effet mis lide selon laquelle, dici la fin de lanne prochaine, les propritaires de voiture autonomes Tesla seront en mesure de transformer leurs voitures en des  robots taxis  et les faire travailler quand ils seront au bureau afin de gagner des revenus supplmentaires.

A cette allure, acheter l'action Tesla pourrait tre comme un investissement spculatif risqu, particulirement  court terme. Esprons galement que tout se passe trs bien pour SpaceX. 

Source : CNBC

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ce rapport de CNBC ?  

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Les 60 premiers satellites de Starlink, le projet d'Elon Musk pour fournir Internet depuis l'espace, sont lancs en orbite, aprs deux tentatives
 ::fleche::  Le dernier pilote automatique de Tesla est  Beaucoup moins comptent qu'un humain , car  incroyablement myope , selon Consumer Reports
 ::fleche::  Tesla annonce que le nouvel ordinateur pour une conduite entirement autonome de ses vhicules est en production, et fera ses preuves ce mois-ci
 ::fleche::  Des chercheurs ont russi  inciter le pilote automatique de Tesla  s'engager dans le trafic oppos, en utilisant des autocollants
 ::fleche::  L'Autopilot d'une Tesla Model 3, implique dans un accident, tait activ lorsque le vhicule s'est cras contre un camion, indique le NTSB

----------


## Steinvikel

> Qui a dit que l'homme pollue la terre ? NON, il pollue la terre ET le ciel.


Il pollue la terre, l'eau et le ciel ...mais en ralit, il pollue bien plus, puisque ce qui est concern c'est la *T*erre et l'espace ! ^^'

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

12000 satellites? Sont pas un peu fous?

----------


## Uther

Ca peut parraire beaucoup, c'est vrai, mais a ne veut pas dire 12000 lancement de fuses, Ca fait on moment que la mode n'est plus aux gros satellites de plusieurs tonnes. On envoie de plus en plus des mini-satellites beaucoup plus lgers que l'on peut lancer par gros paquet. C'est le cas de ces satellites.

----------


## halaster08

> c'est vrai, mais a ne veut pas dire 12000 lancement de fuses


Si il reste sur 60 satellites par lancement comme pour le premier, a fait quand mme 200 lancement de fuses.
D'ailleurs, j'y connais pas grand chose en fuse mais a coute pas un peu cher en carburant le dcollage ? Alors que les nergies fossiles se rarfient est-ce vraiment un bon investissement ? Surtout si d'autres veulent faire pareil par la suite.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Avenir de m3rd3.





> Pauvre humanit.





> - Si la pollution c'est tout ce qui est d'origine humaine, alors en effet l'humain pollue par dfinition et  moins de l'radiquer rapidement, a ne va pas s'amliorer.


 :8-):  :;): 




> Par exemple, nettoyer les ocans, et l, y a du boulot. Mais non, on prfre envoyer ces machins en l'air qui vont nous fliquer, dans un monde de plus en plus invivable.


Effectivement ce serait trs intressant de nettoyer les ocans, malheureusement a ne rapporterait pas des milliards de le faire.
Ces satellites Starlink devraient rapporter de l'argent  SpaceX. Alors que si tu nettoies les ocans, la nature ne va pas te payer.

Ce qui pourrait tre chouette galement ce serait de planter des arbres, il est parfois possible de transformer des dserts en fort.




> Le navire est en train de couler, faisant eau de toutes parts, et voil un zozo qui se pose la question de savoir de quelle couleur on va repeindre la cabine du capitaine.


Les habitants de l'le de Pques ont connu ce scnario  :;): 




> D'ailleurs, j'y connais pas grand chose en fuse mais a coute pas un peu cher en carburant le dcollage ? Alors que les nergies fossiles se rarfient est-ce vraiment un bon investissement ? Surtout si d'autres veulent faire pareil par la suite.


Dans cette vido, on parle de l'nergie ncessaire pour faire dcoller une fuse :



Il y a plusieurs type de carburant pour fuse (Moteur  ergols solides/Moteur  ergols liquides) :
Moteur-fuse

Pour l'instant les nergies fossiles sont relativement bon march compar aux prix qu'elles auront quand elles se seront vraiment rarfi.
Il faut de plus en plus d'nergie pour extraire un baril de ptrole.

====
Il y a beaucoup de dbris qui volent en orbite de la terre :
Soixante ans de pollution spatiale rsums en une minute



> https://youtu.be/wPXCk85wMSQ
> Un scientifique britannique a ralis une visualisation qui montre l'impressionante quantit de dbris en orbite laisss par plusieurs dcennies de conqute spatiale, depuis le lancement du satellite Spoutnik en 1957.


Article de 2010 :
L'orbite terrestre se transforme en poubelle



> La "situation est devenue grave", alors que 220 nouveaux satellites ou tages de lanceurs arrivent en orbite gostationnaire chaque anne, souligne Fernand Alby, faisant tat "d'une prise de conscience grandissante" du problme parmi les oprateurs.

----------


## hotcryx

"Ces satellites Starlink devraient rapporter de l'argent  SpaceX. Alors que si tu nettoies les ocans, la nature ne va pas te payer."

La nature te donnera ses fruits  ::mouarf::

----------


## sebbod

> A l'image de certaines inventions comme la voiture : au dbut c'est rigolo, aprs a fait peur, puis  la fin c'est normal et on en voit partout.


C'est quand la fin ^^ parce que l on est toujours au stade ou a fait peur, je me disais encore ce matin en croisant un camion poubelle sur une route de campagne o il n'aurait pas pu croiser un autre camion poubelle sans rouler dans le foss (mais pour ma petite 207 le camion mordait mme de mon cot de la route en dpassant la ligne mdiane)... donc je me disais que c'tait compltement dingue de faire des routes  double sens sans mur/raille/haie au milieu.

----------


## Uther

> Si il reste sur 60 satellites par lancement comme pour le premier, a fait quand mme 200 lancement de fuses.
> D'ailleurs, j'y connais pas grand chose en fuse mais a coute pas un peu cher en carburant le dcollage ? Alors que les nergies fossiles se rarfient est-ce vraiment un bon investissement ? Surtout si d'autres veulent faire pareil par la suite.


Il faut comparer ce qui est comparable. Si tu compare la consommation d'une fuse  une voiture forcment, c'est extrmement plus polluant. 

J'ai regard vite fait les chiffre que j'ai pu trouver (ce n'est clairement pas exact avec des annes qui ne se correspondent pas, mais a permet d'avoir un ordre de grandeur) le rapport entre les missions de CO2 des moteurs de fuses et de voiture franaises taient de l'ordre du millier.
Alors oui en valeur absolue c'est norme, mais rapportes au service (un satellites peut desservir des millions de personnes), c'est trs peu.

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Moi, en plus de beaucoup d'autres inquitudes (qui finance rellement? Qui sera en mesure de couper l'internet  tout moment, sous quelle raison et avec quel contrle?, ...) je retiens galement ceci:




> C'est une socit prive qui souille notre ciel  nous tous. Il est intressant de constater qu'il n'y a pas de consensus  ce sujet. Personne ne nous l'a demand

----------


## plegat

> Eh bien, par le plus grand des hasards j'ai pass un gros quart d'heure vers 1 h *cette nuit* dehors et n'ai rien vu de particulier, ni sat' ni avions et encore moins le train de Musk.


Moi non plus... mais c'est surtout parce qu' 30 bornes de Toulouse, tu te prends toute la pollution lumineuse de la ville et de sa proche banlieue dans les yeux maintenant! ([mode=Cabrel] c'tait mieux avant... [/mode])





> Mais mme s'il y en avait eu, cela n'aurait rien enlev  l'norme artificialit du "train"


 modrer un petit peu, les satellites sont sur une orbite commune temporaire juste aprs leur lancement, ils vont se sparer pour gagner leur orbite respective, et fini le petit train! Tu auras plein de lucioles aprs! 





> , et cela n'empche pas qu'il ferait mieux de s'occuper d'autre chose, il y a plus urgent  faire,  l'heure actuelle.


Si tu prends les transports en commun, non, le plus urgent, c'est d'avoir de la 4G sur le smartphone... mme au fin fond du mtro... a devient dur de croiser le regard de quelqu'un dans le mtro ou le bus de nos jours! J'ose  peine imaginer le taux d'arthrose du pouce et des cervicales quand ils seront vieux tous ces gens...

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> Si tu prends les transports en commun, non, le plus urgent, c'est d'avoir de la 4G sur le smartphone... mme au fin fond du mtro... a devient dur de croiser le regard de quelqu'un dans le mtro ou le bus de nos jours! J'ose  peine imaginer le taux d'arthrose du pouce et des cervicales quand ils seront vieux tous ces gens...


Parce que c'est vrai qu'avant les smartphones les gens se parlaient plus dans le train Avant les smartphones on avait des MP3 et on coutez notre musique, avant encore on lisaient nos magazines, des bouquin ou des journaux, personne ne parlait.
Et puis lire a use aussi les cervicale et le pouce  ::P:

----------


## plegat

> avant encore on lisaient nos magazines, des bouquin ou des journaux, personne ne parlait.


Tu plaisantes?

T, sur un des derniers vols que j'ai pris, je me suis retrouv en pleine discussion avec mon voisin  propos du bouquin que je lisais... et dont il tait fana. Sur un autre vol pareil, discussion avec mon voisin  propos du salon que je venais de visiter, et o il tait exposant, suite  la lecture des plaquettes que j'avais rcupres et que je feuilletais...

Va faire a avec un smartphone...
Dans le mhtro, il n'y a  peu prs qu'avec les touristes paums qu'on discute... ou avec le papy qui se demande ce que je fous avec des plans de courgettes dans le mtro  8h30...




> Et puis lire a use aussi les cervicale et le pouce


Les cervicales, je veux bien, mais le pouce... l'index, plutt,  la limite!  :;):  (petit dtail qui te permet de reconnaitre les jeunes des vieux sur smartphone d'ailleurs, les deux gnrations ne tapant pas sur cran avec le mme doigt!)

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

> Tu plaisantes?[...]


Sur un vaporetto bond  Venise, mon pouse s'assied sur une banquette et, vu le monde, je me tiens debout face  elle, relativement trs prs d'elle. Elle me dit +/- bas en franais: "je suis  la bonne hauteur"... Son voisin assis me regarde en souriant d'un air entendu... C'tait un martiniquais qui visitait Venise... On a papot un peu, le temps d'arriver  son arrt...  :;):

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> Tu plaisantes?
> 
> T, sur un des derniers vols que j'ai pris, je me suis retrouv en pleine discussion avec mon voisin  propos du bouquin que je lisais... et dont il tait fana. Sur un autre vol pareil, discussion avec mon voisin  propos du salon que je venais de visiter, et o il tait exposant, suite  la lecture des plaquettes que j'avais rcupres et que je feuilletais...
> 
> Va faire a avec un smartphone...
> Dans le mhtro, il n'y a  peu prs qu'avec les touristes paums qu'on discute... ou avec le papy qui se demande ce que je fous avec des plans de courgettes dans le mtro  8h30...


Tu parles de vole donc dans l'avion ? Je pense qu'on  pas du tous le mme comportement social dans l'avion que dans le mtro ou RER. En fait on  pas le mme comportement social sur des longs trajets. Quand je prend l'avion pour des long courier il m'arrive souvent en effet de discuter un peu avec mes voisins, mme chose dans les TGV ou eurostar (Aprs je suis pas un grand bavard, mais a peut arriver) Par contre dans le mtro ou le RER en effet c'est pas l ou je fais tenter de taper la discute. Parce que c'est notre trajet quotidien, on  pas envie de socialiser. 

La preuve avec le mtro  Venise, personne n'tait en mode boulot. Le contexte est totalement diffrent.

----------


## Ryu2000

Dans le mtro tout le monde fait la tte, personne est content d'tre l, il n'y aucun sourire.
Les gens ne sont pas super heureux "Ouais gnial je vais au boulot !".
C'est en ville, donc les gens n'osent pas aborder les autres.

Donc ils essaient de fuir la ralit, ou au moins de s'occuper la pense, avec de la musique, de la lecture ou du smartphone.

Il y a un faux article qui fait une blague la dessus :
Trop souriant dans le mtro, il finit en garde  vue

Le travail a dprime plein de gens :
Dpression: Le travail est une cause majeure pour 58% des Franais, selon un sondage

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> Pourquoi a poserai problme? Rponse simple, plus il y a de stallite, plus il y a de chance qu'on se retrouve dans un scnario catastrophe ou les dbris flottant deviennent tellement nombreux a force de collision et de destruction (et rajouter 10 fois l'quivalent de ce qu'il y a comme satellite en orbite basse en ce moment c'est pas un petit chiffre) qu'on serait incapable de lancer des fuse a cause des probabilits bien trop importante de collision avec par exemple un simple boulon qui va a des vitesse suffisante pour le transformer en projectile mortel. Puis bon l'internet depuis l'espace c'est gentil mais le ping est dgueulasse, il ferait mieux dinvestir dans la fibre ou dans d'autre truc plutt que de faire mumuse avec des domaine qui le dpasse.


On les envoies en orbite bases, donc si ton satellite ne prvois pas dj de se dsintgr lui mme dans latmosphre il finira de toute faon par se faire ralentir par les frlement (mme lger il en  toujours) et la gravit. C'est un problme connu, pour cela que space X font revenir leur lanceur d'ailleurs. En orbite base tu as 1 dbris pour plusieurs km de vide.. Avant de ne plus pouvoir lancer de fuse il va se passer du temps. 





> Si il reste sur 60 satellites par lancement comme pour le premier, a fait quand mme 200 lancement de fuses.
> D'ailleurs, j'y connais pas grand chose en fuse mais a coute pas un peu cher en carburant le dcollage ? Alors que les nergies fossiles se rarfient est-ce vraiment un bon investissement ? Surtout si d'autres veulent faire pareil par la suite.


Oui une fuse a pollue et a cote cher en carburant. Mais comme une voiture. Et si on compare l'industrie automobile  l'industrie spatiale, je pense que le plus gros pollueur serai l'industrie automobile. Alors ne faudrait-il pas mieux commencer par arrter l'industrie la plus polluante avant ?

Il existe par contre des moteur  hydrogne dans les fuse qui eux ne rejette que de... l'eau...






> Par ailleurs je considre qu'on aurait vraiment autre chose  faire ici-bas plutt que de vouloir  tout prix que tout le monde soit connect surveill h 24.
> Par exemple, nettoyer les ocans, et l, y a du boulot. Mais non, on prfre envoyer ces machins en l'air qui vont nous fliquer, dans un monde de plus en plus invivable.
> On est vraiment trop "c eau haine"s. Tous. Mme ceux qui envoient des machins l-haut, avec notre pognon au bout du compte.
> CQFD.


Ca n'a aucun rapport. C'est pas parce qu'il  des chose  faire en bas qu'il faut arrter d'en faire en haut. Envoyer des satellites n'empche pas au gens d'aller nettoyer les ocans. Envoyer un satellite ne t'empche pas d'aller nettoyer une fort.

Et puis ton pognons... Tu sais combien tu donne  la conqute spatiale ? Tu sais combien elle te rapporte ?

----------


## sebbod

> Envoy par Maghin 
> 
> A l'image de certaines inventions comme la voiture : au dbut c'est rigolo, aprs a fait peur, puis  la fin c'est normal et on en voit partout.
> 
> 
> C'est quand la fin ^^ parce que l on est toujours au stade ou a fait peur, je me disais encore ce matin en croisant un camion poubelle sur une route de campagne o il n'aurait pas pu croiser un autre camion poubelle sans rouler dans le foss (mais pour ma petite 207 le camion mordait mme de mon cot de la route en dpassant la ligne mdiane)... donc je me disais que c'tait compltement dingue de faire des routes  double sens sans mur/raille/haie au milieu.


Tiens c'est marrant, le lendemain de ce message j'ai eu un accident (je n'en avais pas eut depuis 22 ans)
Quelqu'un m'a embouti l'arrire de ma voiture car il tait en train de regarder son cran de tlphone.

L'homme ne c'est dcidment pas faire 2 choses en mme temps.

Et je pense que la voiture continuera de me faire peur et c'est un gage de survie que d'en avoir peur

----------


## sebbod

> Alors ne faudrait-il pas mieux commencer par arrter l'industrie la plus polluante avant ?


Oui et c'est les CARGO de fret je pense voici une petite vido qui en parle




La croisire sa m'use  ::mouarf:: 

Ct soufre, 1 bateau de croisire = un million de voitures

https://www.fne.asso.fr/dossiers/lin...roisi%C3%A8res
https://www.wedemain.fr/Pollution-5-...ime_a3559.html
https://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs...4_4355770.html

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et je pense que la voiture continuera de me faire peur


Non mais c'est trs bien d'avoir peur des voitures, c'est lourd, a va vite, c'est dangereux.
L o c'est n'importe quoi c'est de vouloir que toutes les routes soient assez large pour que 2 camions poubelles se croisent sans problme.
C'est le cas sur les routes dpartementales, les routes nationales, mais ce n'est pas physiquement possible sur toutes les routes communales.

C'est tout  fait normal qu'il y ait plein de routes  double sens sans sparation au milieu (il y a des sparations sur les routes limites  110 km/h).

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> Oui et c'est les CARGO de fret je pense voici une petite vido qui en parle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La croisire sa m'use 
> 
> Ct soufre, 1 bateau de croisire = un million de voitures
> 
> ...


J'aurai dit le transport arien avec l'avion mais je me suis jamais pos la question du transport maritime.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ct soufre, 1 bateau de croisire = un million de voitures


Dans la vido ils disent qu'un cargo met autant d'oxyde de souffre que 50 millions de voitures. (mais bon d'un ct tout le monde s'en fout de l'oxyde de souffre, tout le monde n'a d'yeux que pour le dioxyde de carbone)
Et l on voit bien que les gouvernements en on rien  foutre de l'environnement, puisque il y a de plus en plus de libre change (*libre-change => + de cargos*).

Climat: le libre-change nous conduit  la ruine



> Comme le rsume Noam Chomsky, les solutions ralistes et immdiates existent: Larrt rapide de lutilisation dnergies fossiles, laugmentation drastique de leurs pendants renouvelables () et une critique radicale du modle capitaliste de lexploitation des humains et des ressources. Car qui trouve-t-on parmi les entreprises les plus puissantes du monde? Des banques qui investissent des milliards dans les technologies fossiles, des gants de lindustrie ptrolire, de laronautique, de lautomobile Les Etats signent les accords de Paris dune main et tressent des lauriers  ces mmes entreprises de lautre. *Ils abattent les taxes sur des biens de consommation apports par cargos depuis lautre bout du monde, sextasient sur des accords de libre-change qui encouragent limport-export de viande, dhuile de palme, de soja, dacier, de bois, etc., sur des milliers de kilomtres.*


Ce qui pollue le plus c'est le libre change.
Si la prservation de l'environnement vous intresse vous devez tre contre le libre change. (pas le choix, on ne peut pas soutenir les deux)

----------


## Aiekick

Vous inquitez pas la terre survivra, c'est seulement nous qui allons mourir. 
Mais au fond vu que selon vous c'est l'homme qui est responsable de tout. 
C'est finalement peu tre une bonne chose non ?

Remarquez lavantage, dans quelques million d'annes (et ce sera plus que 365 jours l'anne), 
notre couche de sdiment enfoui sous 20km de roches, sera du ptrole de 1er choix, 
tout ce qu'on a mit dans l'espace sera retomb sur terre dsintgr ou dans le soleil,
et ca profitera a la prochaine espce dominante, qui comme nous croira qu'elle est la 1ere espece intelligente de la terre, 
(faute de preuve et grce a un orgueil dmesur), et qu'a ce tire, il n'y a qu'elle qui compte.

Aprs tout, ce qu'on sait de lespce humaine, l'histoire, ca va pas plus loin que 10km dans le manteau terrestre, et pourtant partout ou il y a du ptrole il y a eu une vie organique.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*SpaceX a annonc quil tait en communication avec tous ses satellites sauf 3 des 60* 
*Un mois aprs leur lancement, mais la socit semble satisfaite*

Nous en savons plus sur les 60 premiers satellites de la constellation Starlink, le projet dElon Musk pour fournir de lInternet  haut dbit depuis lespace partout dans le monde. Selon les mises  jour fournies par un porte-parole de SpaceX, lentreprise a pu communiquer avec les 60 engins spatiaux aprs leur lancement le 23 mai dernier, mais il a fini par perdre le contact avec trois dentre eux. Selon le porte-parole, ces trois  satellites  ne sont plus en service  et  se dsorbiteront passivement . En d'autres termes, les trois engins spatiaux ont chou et retomberont sur Terre, probablement d'ici un an en raison de leur orbite relativement basse de 440 kilomtres au-dessus de la surface de la plante, a rapport Business Insider qui a reu le communiqu complet par courriel de SpaceX.

Selon le communiqu, les 57 autres satellites ont fonctionn comme prvu. Quarante-cinq des satellites ont augment leur altitude avec leurs propulseurs embarqus et ont pu atteindre leur orbite finale prvue de 550 kilomtres. Cinq des satellites sont encore au milieu de leur course vers leur orbite, et cinq autres font l'objet de vrifications supplmentaires avant de continuer  slever vers leur destination finale. Enfin, en ce qui concerne les deux derniers satellites, lentreprise dElon Musk a intentionnellement tir leurs propulseurs embarqus dans le but de les faire s'craser dans l'atmosphre de la plante, bien quils fonctionnaient correctement. SpaceX voulait simplement tester le processus de dsorbitation. Donc ces deux satellites ainsi que les trois autres qui ne sont plus en service se dsintgreront une fois qu'ils seront entrs dans l'atmosphre terrestre, conformment  l'engagement de SpaceX envers un environnement spatial propre.


SpaceX a procd au lancement en orbite terrestre basse de sa premire flotte de 60 satellites, dans la nuit du jeudi 23 au vendredi 24 mai. Le lot des 60 satellites a t transport dans lespace  bord de la fuse Falcon 9 depuis la base arienne de Cap Canaveral en Floride, aux tats-Unis. L'objectif  long terme de Starlink est de mettre en orbite 12 000 satellites afin de couvrir la plante avec l'Internet haut dbit. Au cours dune interview accorde avant le lancement du 23 mai, le PDG de SpaceX avait prcis quau moins 12 lancements portant des charges utiles similaires au premier lancement sont ncessaires pour assurer une couverture Internet constante dans la plupart des pays du monde.

Selon Business Insider, pour sa constellation Starlink, SpaceX a reu l'autorisation de la Commission fdrale des communications (FCC) de lancer un premier lot de 4 409 satellites, suivi d'un second de 7 518. Les engins spatiaux de masse de 227 kilogrammes chacun ont t conus pour voler sur une orbite relativement basse au-dessus de la plante et pour diffuser la couverture Internet dans toutes les rgions du globe, y compris les zones rurales ou loignes o la pose de fibre optique n'est pas une option. Il sagit galement pour SpaceX de fournir aux clients une option supplmentaire de service Internet.

Le 12 juin dernier, la compagnie a envoy une lettre optimiste  la FCC pour l'aviser qu'elle communiquait avec succs avec les satellites par le biais de stations sur Terre, a rapport Business Insider. Mais la dfaillance des trois satellites ne semble pas mouvoir le PDG de SpaceX et Tesla. En effet, SpaceX ne s'attendait pas  ce qu'ils fonctionnent tous parfaitement, compte tenu de la nature exprimentale de la mission, a rapport Business Insider. Lors dun appel avec les journalistes le 15 mai dernier, Musk a dclar :  Il y a beaucoup de nouvelles technologies ici, il est donc possible que certains de ces satellites ne fonctionnent pas .

Pour tester le service et vrifier son temps de latence, SpaceX commencera bientt  utiliser sa nouvelle constellation Starlink pour diffuser des vidos en continu et jouer  des jeux vido  large bande passante. La socit affirme qu'elle apportera galement des changements aux futurs vaisseaux spatiaux en fonction du premier lancement. SpaceX a dclar dans un communiqu :  Bien que nous soyons satisfaits de la performance des satellites jusqu' prsent, SpaceX continuera de pousser les capacits oprationnelles des satellites pour informer les futures itrations .


Aprs le premier lancement le mois dernier, des proccupations ont merg dans le rang des astronomes aprs un court moment dmerveillement. Les astronomes de la lumire et les radioastronomes ont soulev des inquitudes sur la faon dont la constellation Starlink pourrait affecter les observations de l'Univers. Lorsque les 60 premiers satellites ont t lancs, l'engin spatial s'est avr beaucoup plus lumineux dans le ciel que prvu (visible depuis le sol), et les scientifiques ont averti que la lumire rflchie par ces vhicules pourrait gcher leurs images du ciel  longue exposition. En outre, les radioastronomes souponnaient galement que les frquences sur lesquelles ces satellites fonctionnent puissent croiser les frquences utilises par les scientifiques pour tudier des objets loigns dans l'espace.

Le fait que trois des satellites SpaceX Starlink aient cess de communiquer avec les stations au sol pourrait susciter dautres proccupations au sein de la communaut spatiale. Que deviendront les engins spatiaux dsorbits ? Certains experts s'inquitent dj quils deviennent des dbris spatiaux, alors que SpaceX na plac en orbite que 60 satellites pour linstant, daprs Business Insider.  Selon les derniers chiffres de l'Agence spatiale europenne, il y a actuellement 2 000 satellites oprationnels en orbite autour de la Terre, et la constellation Starlink, une fois termine, augmentera considrablement ce nombre.

Selon lagence, le risque de collision de satellites dans l'espace pourrait saccrotre aprs lenvoi en orbite de toute la constellation Starlink et davantage de dbris qui pourraient tre crs menaceraient d'autres engins spatiaux. Selon une tude de la NASA, 99 % de tous les satellites de ces constellations massives doivent tre retirs de l'orbite d'ici cinq ans pour que le risque de collision dans l'espace reste faible. Et si une entreprise ne peut pas communiquer avec un satellite, elle ne peut pas contrler le vhicule et le sortir de son orbite, augmentant ainsi le risque de collision.

Cependant, SpaceX semble avoir tout prvu. Lentreprise a indiqu avoir mis diverses stratgies en place pour s'assurer que la constellation ne contribue pas  la pollution de lenvironnement spatial. Elon Musk a dclar que le vaisseau spatial Starlink utilise les donnes de US Air Force sur les positions d'autres satellites dans l'espace, afin de s'carter du chemin et d'viter les collisions avec des objets proches, a rapport Business Insider. Et en avril, la FCC a approuv la demande de SpaceX de faire voler son premier lot de satellites Starlink plus prs de la Terre, afin qu'ils soient entrans vers le bas et qu'ils quittent leur orbite plus rapidement.

En ce qui concerne les proccupations lies  la pollution radio et lumineuse, lentreprise dElon Musk dit qu'elle a travaill avec des groupes d'astronomes de premier plan pour trouver des moyens d'attnuer tout impact potentiel sur les sciences spatiales. Voici ce que la socit a dclar par courriel  ce propos :

 Nous avons galement tabli des contacts proactifs avec des groupes d'astronomes du monde entier pour discuter du profil de la mission Starlink, valuer scientifiquement les impacts sur les activits astronomiques et valuer toute mesure d'attnuation utile pour l'avenir . De plus, SpaceX a ajout qu'il  continue de surveiller la visibilit des satellites  l'approche de leur orbite finale  et qu'ils seront mesurs pour leur visibilit depuis le sol une fois sur place.

En attendant, on ne sait pas trs bien comment ni pourquoi trois des satellites de SpaceX ont chou, l'entreprise nayant pas fait de commentaires sur la raison de la perte de contact avec ces trois engins et un porte-parole de SpaceX ayant refus de donner des dtails  ce sujet, selon Business Insider. Cependant, compte tenu de la ncessit de plusieurs autres lancements pour atteindre lobjectif, lentreprise serait probablement en train d'enquter sur la perte de ses satellites exprimentaux et d'tudier les moindres dtails des dfaillances afin de les corriger. 

Dans le cas contraire,  ce taux d'chec, aprs les 8 prochaines annes de lancement, il y aura environ 600 satellites morts dans lenvironnement. Esprons que lautodestruction fonctionnera  la perfection, le PDG de Tesla nous ayant habitus  des prdictions audacieuses  chances variables. 

Source: Business Insider

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du taux de russite pour le premier lancement de Starlink ? 
 ::fleche::  SpaceX a tout mis en uvre pour que la constellation des 12 000 satellites ne contribue pas  la pollution de lenvironnement. Quel commentaire en faites-vous ?  
 ::fleche::  Chaque satellite Starlink utilise les donnes de US Air Force sur les positions d'autres satellites dans l'espace afin dviter toute collision avec des objets proches. Quen pensez-vous ?

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Las Vegas mise sur le projet de tunnels urbains d'Elon Musk et signe un contrat de 48,6 MM$, pour un systme oprationnel en janvier 2021
 ::fleche::  Google voudrait s'allier au projet de SpaceX, en investissant 1 milliard de dollars pour crer l'Internet spatial
 ::fleche::  Explosion d'une fuse de SpaceX : Mark Zuckerberg se dit du par la destruction du satellite Amos-6, coup dur pour l'initiative Free Basics
 ::fleche::  Les 60 premiers satellites de Starlink, le projet d'Elon Musk pour fournir Internet depuis l'espace, sont lancs en orbite, qprs deux tentatives
 ::fleche::  La flottille de 60 satellites de SpaceX est visible dans le ciel nocturne, et cela inquite les astronomes

----------


## akrogames

Bonjour,

Je sais que le protocole rseau derrire Starlink est propritaire. Sauf que j'aimerais connatre le nom du protocole et ces papiers de recherche ou les brevets le dfinissant. Quelqu'un connait ?

Merci d'avance

----------


## bizulk

Demandez leur....

----------


## onilink_

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je sais que le protocole rseau derrire Starlink est propritaire. Sauf que j'aimerais connatre le nom du protocole et ces papiers de recherche ou les brevets le dfinissant. Quelqu'un connait ?
> 
> Merci d'avance


Essayes via google scholar, y a l'air d'y avoir de la lecture (reste  voir si y a ce qui tintresse):
https://scholar.google.fr/scholar?hl...k+SpaceX&btnG=

----------


## hotcryx

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je sais que le protocole rseau derrire Starlink est propritaire. Sauf que j'aimerais connatre le nom du protocole et ces papiers de recherche ou les brevets le dfinissant. Quelqu'un connait ?
> 
> Merci d'avance


P2P  ::): 

"Internet traffic via a geostationary satellite has a minimum theoretical round-trip latency of at least 477 ms (between user and ground gateway), but in practice, current satellites have latencies of 600 ms or more. Starlink satellites would orbit at ​1⁄30 to ​1⁄105 of the height of geostationary orbits, and thus offer more practical Earth-to-sat latencies of around 25 to 35 ms, comparable to existing cable and fiber networks[67] The system will use a peer-to-peer protocol claimed to be "simpler than IPv6", it will also incorporate end-to-end encryption natively.[68] Although no details have been as yet released."

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Starli..._constellation

----------


## Jipt

Et voil, a commence




> LAgence spatiale europenne contrainte de dtourner un satellite pour viter une collision avec SpaceX
> 
> La socit dElon Musk *a refus de changer* la trajectoire de lun de ses satellites, obligeant lAgence spatiale europenne (ESA)  effectuer une manuvre dvitement.


source

Ce qui me fait penser  un truc qu'on a tous oubli : que deviendront ces satellites le jour o Spacex sera en faillite ? Avant, ici, sur Terre, a restait sur place : on a tous connu des btiments abandonns, des friches industrielles, mais l-haut ?
Qui va grer les satellites tout rouills sans plus personne pour les piloter ?

On n'aurait jamais d laisser faire cette dbilit, mais au nom de la "libre entreprise", tout, lentement mais surement, va nous pter  la gueule,  ::cry::

----------


## Uther

On a pas attendu SpaceX pour se poser la question. Les satellites en fin de vie sont soit transfrs, vers une orbite poubelle, soit, plus probable dans le cas de Starlink (mini satellites  la basse altitude), compltement dsorbits et dsintgrs dans l'atmosphre.

----------


## Jipt

> Les satellites en fin de vie sont soit *transfrs vers une orbite poubelle*, soit, plus probable dans le cas de Starlink (mini satellites  la basse altitude), *compltement dsorbits* et dsintgrs dans l'atmosphre.


Par qui, si l'entreprise qui les grait a pli boutique ?

PS : j'm'marre, la bote  Musk *refuse* d'obir  ceux qui organisent et grent tout a, et c'est moi qui suis moins. Go figure...

----------


## Uther

Il y a quand mme des procdures de liquidation, une entreprise comme Space X ne peut pas s'vaporer dans la nature du jour au lendemain,

----------


## Stphane le calme

*SpaceX annonce qu'il dploiera le haut dbit par satellite  travers les tats-Unis plus rapidement que prvu,*
*et demande le feu vert des autorits * 

SpaceX a annonc son intention de modifier sa stratgie de lancement de satellites de manire  acclrer le dploiement de son service haut dbit Starlink et s'est fix pour objectif de fournir un haut dbit dans le sud des tats-Unis  la fin de l'anne prochaine.

Dans un document dpos le 30 aot, SpaceX a demand  la Federal Communications Commission de  modifier lespacement orbital de ses satellites . Avec ce changement, chaque lancement de SpaceX dploierait des satellites dans  trois plans orbitaux diffrents  au lieu d'un,  acclrant le processus de dploiement de satellites couvrant une zone de service plus large .

*Un plan orbital*
 Cet ajustement acclrera la couverture dans les tats du sud et les territoires des tats-Unis, potentiellement dans les rgions du sud des tats-Unis d'ici la fin de la prochaine saison des ouragans et atteindra d'autres territoires des tats-Unis avant la prochaine saison des ouragans , a dclar SpaceX  la FCC. Les saisons des ouragans de l'Atlantique et du Pacifique commencent chacune au printemps et se terminent le 30 novembre de chaque anne.

SpaceX a dj annonc son intention de  fournir une couverture continue sur les tats du nord du pays aprs seulement six lancements supplmentaires , mais a indiqu qu'une modification de licence tait ncessaire pour acclrer le dploiement dans le sud des tats-Unis. Le dossier de SpaceX souligne limportance dobtenir rapidement le service dans certaines parties des tats-Unis o la couverture haut dbit est limite.

 Grce  cet ajustement simple, SpaceX peut largir sa couverture gographique ds les premires tapes du dploiement de la constellation et permettre au service initial de desservir les clients plus tt dans les latitudes moyennes et  l'extrme sud des tats et, surtout, aux Amricains souvent mal desservis  Hawaii,  Porto Rico. et les les Vierges amricaines , a dclar la socit  la FCC.

SpaceX a t quelque peu vague sur les dates de lancement de son service haut dbit. En octobre 2017, SpaceX a annonc devant un comit du Congrs qu'il lancerait au moins 800 satellites avant d'offrir un service commercial, affirmant que ce service commercial serait probablement disponible en 2020 ou 2021, comme le rapportait SpaceNews  l'poque. L'anne dernire, Reuters a annonc que l'objectif de SpaceX d'un lancement en 2020 tait   peu prs conforme . Le PDG de SpaceX, Elon Musk, avait licenci certains des cadres suprieurs de Starlink afin de respecter son calendrier.

*Moins de satellites lancs*

Dans sa nouvelle demande  la FCC, SpaceX a dclar que le rglage de l'espacement orbital signifiait qu'il faudrait  moins de lancements de satellites - peut-tre mme la moiti en moins - pour pouvoir desservir l'ensemble des tats-Unis contigus (ainsi que Hawaii, Porto Rico, Virgin Samoa amricaines et les les Mariannes du Nord) . Dans le reste du monde,  la modification permettrait une couverture plus rapide de toutes les longitudes et se dvelopperait vers l'quateur, ainsi qu'une capacit accrue dans les zones  plus forte densit de population , a dclar SpaceX.

Afin de couvrir une rgion donne, SpaceX a dclar qu'il devait  dployer un nombre suffisant de nuds pour assurer une couverture continue  et  disposer d'assez d'antennes dans les bonnes configurations physiques pour transmettre les signaux . 

Si la modification est approuve, les satellites SpaceX voyageront dans 72 plans orbitaux au lieu des 24 prcdemment approuvs, et il y aurait 22 satellites dans chaque plan au lieu des 66 dj approuvs. L'altitude et l'inclinaison resteraient inchanges  550 km et 53, respectivement.


SpaceX a lanc 60 satellites en mai de cette anne pour tester le systme avant de se prparer  un dploiement plus large. SpaceX a dclar que son  processus itratif  avait conduit  sa nouvelle proposition.  SpaceX a dmontr l'efficacit de son processus de dploiement rvolutionnaire et a confirm sa capacit  quiper trois plans orbitaux en un seul lancement , a dclar la socit dans un nouveau dossier.  En rorganisant ensuite ses satellites  l'altitude dj autorise, SpaceX peut assurer une couverture et une capacit plus homognes et plus rapides sur une plus grande partie du territoire amricain . 

SpaceX a galement annonc son intention de  procder  plusieurs autres lancements de Starlink avant la fin de 2019  et a demand  la FCC de se prononcer rapidement sur sa demande.

*Une collision vite*

Au dbut du mois, l'Agence spatiale europenne (ESA) a pris des mesures pour viter une collision avec un satellite  large bande SpaceX aprs qu'un bogue dans le systme de pagination sur appel de SpaceX ait empch la socit d'obtenir une mise  jour cruciale.

 Pour la premire fois de son histoire, l'ESA a ralis une "manuvre d'vitement de collision" afin d'empcher l'un de ses satellites d'entrer en collision avec une "mga constellation" , a annonc l'ESA sur Twitter. Elle faisait rfrence au systme large bande Starlink de SpaceX, qui en tait aux premires tapes de son dploiement. Des mesures ont d tre prises car le satellite Aeolus de l'ESA et un satellite Starlink suivaient une trajectoire comportant plus d'une chance de collision sur 1 000. 


Un article paru dans Forbes tait intitul  SpaceX a refus de dplacer un satellite Starlink malgr la menace de collision avec un satellite europen  et incluait des citations de Holger Krag, responsable du Bureau des dbris spatiaux de l'ESA :

 Sur la base de ce [risque de collision], nous avons inform SpaceX, qui a rpondu en disant qu'ils n'envisageaient pas d'agir , a dclar Krag, qui a inform SpaceX par courrier lectronique.  Il tait au moins clair de savoir qui devait ragir. Nous avons donc dcid de ragir car le risque de collision tait proche de 1 sur 1000, ce qui tait dix fois plus lev que notre seuil .

SpaceX a expliqu dans un communiqu qu'il n'avait pas pris de mesures  cause des premires estimations selon lesquelles le risque de collision tait beaucoup plus faible que ce qu'il s'est avr. SpaceX a dclar qu'il se serait coordonn avec l'ESA pour viter une collision une fois les estimations empires, si seulement le bogue du systme de pagination n'avait pas empch SpaceX d'obtenir une mise  jour de la probabilit de collision. SpaceX a dclar qu'il essayait de corriger le bogue afin d'viter de tels incidents  l'avenir.

Dans un billet publi sur le site de l'ESA. Krag a prcis qu'il ne blmait pas SpaceX, mais il a dclar que l'incident mettait en vidence le besoin de systmes plus performants pour prvenir les collisions : 

 Personne n'tait en faute ici, mais cet exemple montre le besoin urgent d'une gestion approprie du trafic spatial, avec des protocoles de communication clairs et une automatisation accrue , a dclar Krag dans le billet sur le site de l'ESA.  Cest ainsi que le contrle du trafic arien fonctionne depuis plusieurs dcennies et les oprateurs spatiaux doivent  prsent se rassembler pour dfinir la coordination automatise des manuvres .

Sources : ESA (twitter), ESA (billet), demande de SpaceX

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::   On peut voir l'humanit comme une sorte de chargeur d'amorage biologique pour l'intelligence artificielle , d'aprs Elon Musk
 ::fleche::  Voitures autonomes :  Tous ceux qui comptent sur le lidar sont condamns , selon Elon Musk, PDG et co-fondateur de Tesla
 ::fleche::  Microsoft investit 1 Md$ dans OpenAI, la socit fonde par Elon Musk, qui tente de dvelopper une IA semblable  l'intelligence humaine
 ::fleche::  Neuralink d'Elon Musk annonce que l'interface cerveau - ordinateur est prte pour des tests sur les humains et entend procder aux premiers en 2020

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> Par qui, si l'entreprise qui les grait a pli boutique ?


La gravit

----------


## Bruno

*SpaceX d'Elon Musk demande l'autorisation pour le lancement de 30 000 satellites Starlink supplmentaires,*
*mais ses motivations ne seraient pas assez claires*

SpaceX, officiellement Space Exploration Technologies Corporation, est une entreprise amricaine travaillant dans le domaine de l'astronautique et du vol spatial. Fonde le 6 mai 2002 par l'entrepreneur milliardaire Elon Musk, SpaceX est l'un des deux prestataires privs  qui la NASA a confi un contrat de transport de fret vers la Station spatiale internationale (ISS) dans le cadre du programme COTS. 

SpaceX cherche  obtenir l'autorisation de l'Union internationale des tlcommunications pour lexploitation de 30 000 satellites supplmentaires  une frquence,  un niveau de puissance et  une position spcifiques dans lespace. Lannonce a t faite le mardi 15 octobre par SpaceNews (publication imprime et numrique qui couvre l'actualit conomique et politique de l'industrie spatiale et des satellites). Ce nombre sajoute aux 12 000 satellites dj approuvs par la US Federal Communications Commission.

Selon les documents dposs le 7 octobre  l'Union internationale des tlcommunications, qui attribue le spectre radio et les orbites des satellites, les 30 000 satellites supplmentaires fonctionneraient   des altitudes comprises entre 328 km et 580 km.  Un porte-parole de SpaceX a dclar dans un communiqu que la socit prenait des mesures pour  dimensionner de manire responsable  la capacit totale du rseau et la densit de donnes afin de rpondre  la croissance des besoins des utilisateurs. Par ailleurs, l'entreprise a annonc son intention de fournir des vitesses gigabit et une latence de 25 ms, mais elle na pas rvl le cot du service. 


Toutefois, la socit doit faire face  des dfis techniques de grande envergure pour construire des composants  haute technologie de ce satellite  un cot abordable pour les utilisateurs, avec un niveau de fiabilit pouvant le placer au-dessus de la concurrence au sol et dans les airs. Lentreprise qui tire ses revenus du lancement des satellites pour des clients commerciaux et gouvernementaux  doit faire face  la concurrence sur le march naissant du haut dbit par satellite et  faible altitude de OneWeb , Space Norway, Telesat et Amazon.

 SpaceX compte sur Starlink pour augmenter son revenu , a dclar Laura Forczyk, propritaire de la socit de conseil en espace Astralytical.  Ils ont beaucoup de projets ambitieux en cours pour lesquels ils ont besoin de financement ,  plus la couverture mondiale est grande, plus leur march est vaste , a indiqu Forczyk.  Pour pouvoir augmenter leurs profits avec Starlink, SpaceX devrait augmenter sa couverture.  La large bande fournie par ce type de satellites devrait offrir des vitesses plus rapides et des temps de latence infrieurs  ceux des satellites traditionnels, qui gravitent  de trs hautes altitudes. Musk a dclar en mai que SpaceX n'avait pas encore engag de client, car il souhaitait attendre que le systme fonctionne correctement, mais que la socit tait intresse par un partenariat avec des gouvernements ou des socits de tlcommunications. L'entrepreneur a ajout qu'il ne pense pas que Starlink remplacerait les entreprises de tlcommunications.

Pour utiliser les 30 000 satellites supplmentaires, SpaceX devrait demander lautorisation de la FCC et fournir plus de dtails techniques, notamment des plans visant  rduire au minimum les dbris et  prvenir les collisions. En janvier 2019, environ 8 950 satellites avaient t placs sur orbite terrestre depuis 1957, et environ 5 000 d'entre eux taient toujours dans l'espace, selon l'Agence spatiale europenne (ESA). Seulement 1 950 d'entre eux fonctionnent encore. Une couverture mondiale pourrait suivre peu aprs si les prdictions de SpaceX s'avrent exactes. En effet, la socit a rappel cette semaine qu'elle pouvait assurer une couverture complte du monde juste aprs 24 lancements et qu'elle pourrait effectuer 24 lancements de Starlink en2020.

Avant cette annonce, SpaceX faisait dj l'objet d'un examen visant  dterminer s'il lui fallait vraiment une mga-constellation compose de milliers de satellites pour faire fonctionner Starlink.  Le besoin d'un plus grand nombre de satellites dpend de ce que vous essayez de faire et de ce dont vos satellites ont besoin, de la capacit dont vous disposez et de votre cas d'utilisation , explique Ted Muelhaupt, de la socit  but non lucratif Aerospace. Chaque satellite Starlink est optimis pour desservir un nombre dfini dutilisateurs.

Source : Spacenews

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi:*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk prsente 60 satellites SpaceX prts  tre lancs pour son projet de fourniture d'Internet  partir de l'espace

 ::fleche::  La flottille de 60 satellites de SpaceX est visible dans le ciel nocturne, et cela inquite les astronomes

 ::fleche::  Les offres internet par satellite d'Amazon, SpaceX, OneWeb et d'autres entreprises pourraient faire conomiser des milliards de dollars, aux consommateurs dans le monde

----------


## phil995511

Je ne sais pas ce que bois et fume ce mec, mais a fait vraisemblablement longtemps qu'il na plus les pieds sur terre...

https://www.lefigaro.fr/secteur/high...t-en-fumee.php

----------


## fredinkan

> Je ne sais pas ce que bois et fume ce mec, mais a fait vraisemblablement longtemps qu'il na plus les pieds sur terre...
> 
> https://www.lefigaro.fr/secteur/high...t-en-fumee.php


Un article de 2018 ?
Srieusement ?
Ca a t abord plusieurs fois sur ce forum... a fait un peu dterrage l...

----------


## Anakil Brusbora

Il y a quand mme un moment o il faut arrter de rassrner toujours les mmes news (elle date quand mme d'il y a 1 an celle-ci et tout le monde s'en fiche un peu qu'il ai fum du canabis), surtout quand on sait qu'Elon Musk n'est pas le directeur de SpaceX (il ne fait partie que de l'quipe de lingnierie et plutt en temps que conseiller) et que les dcisions de gestion  propos de Starlink ne passe probablement pas par lui. Il a peut-tre eu l'ide technique (et encore), mais ce n'est clairement pas lui qui l'applique et gre les problmes li au dploiement.

Bref, ce sera srement une bonne chose d'avoir Starlink car a permettra de fournir une solution haut dbit aux endroits "techniquement impossible" (tout ce qui n'est pas simple ou peu cher en gros ;-) )  connecter de nos jours. C'est--dire une grande partie des zones rurales car c'est juste horriblement cher  raliser de manire conventionnelle. Et puis, a fournira une concurrence l o il n'y en a pas, je penses aux nombreux pays avec globalement 1 seul oprateur de telecom.

----------


## phil995511

@ Anakil Brusbora Il n'en reste pas moins le patron de cette socit, qu'il doive faire valider ses dsirs/dlires par ses sous-fifres ou pas.

@ Fredinkan De toi  moi j'ai des doutes quand au fait qu'il aie chang depuis mais ce n'est pas la question, ce mec me semble vraiment hors sujet/ ct de la plaque... Je lisait l'autre jour un truc dans le genre qu'il aie s'tablir sur mars et qu'il nous foute la paix  ::):  Je serai assez dans le genre  adhrer  ce point de vue. Aprs je ne cherche pas  faire de la polmique mais juste  exprimer mon opinion, ne vous dplaise...

----------


## kelumden

Bizarrement, personne ne semble se poser la question de l'encombrement relatif et des difficults qui pourraient apparatre pour placer 42000 satellites en orbite terrestre  une altitude comprise "entre 328 km et 580 km" (l'ISS orbite  une altitude de 408km !). Quels sont les risques de collision d'un lanceur avec un de ces satellites ? En fin de vie, seront-ils totalement dsintgrs en rentrant dans l'atmosphre ? N'y a-t-il aucun risque de chute dans l'atmosphre ? L'article suivant (https://www.quora.com  Does-the-ISS-use-fuel) indique une perte de vitesse de 2 m/s par mois qui est compense rgulirement. 

Il est louable de vouloir fournir  tous une connexion  dbit lev au plus grand nombre mais certainement pas au dtriment d'autrui: d'autres satellites (observation de la Terre, mto, tlcom plus classique, etc) peuvent avoir besoin de ces orbites, l'espace doit rester accessible (qui a dit Mars ?).

----------


## Uther

> Bizarrement, personne ne semble se poser la question de l'encombrement relatif et des difficults qui pourraient apparatre pour placer 42000 satellites en orbite terrestre  une altitude comprise "entre 328 km et 580 km" (l'ISS orbite  une altitude de 408km !). Quels sont les risques de collision d'un lanceur avec un de ces satellites ?


Bien sur que si, a fait des annes que l'on se pose la question. Parmi les mesures prises pour limiter les risques, les satellites des nouvelles constellations se devront d'avoir des systmes d'vitement automatique (la premire fourne de Starlink n'en avait pas mais les suivantes devraient en avoir). 




> En fin de vie, seront-ils totalement dsintgrs en rentrant dans l'atmosphre ? N'y a-t-il aucun risque de chute dans l'atmosphre ?  L'article suivant (https://www.quora.com  Does-the-ISS-use-fuel) indique une perte de vitesse de 2 m/s par mois qui est compense rgulirement.


En effet en orbite basse les frottements ne sont pas compltement ngligeables et les objets  ces orbites doivent se replacer rgulirement en consommant du carburant. Ils ont donc une dure de vie limite. Lorsqu'ils n'ont plus assez de carburant, plutt que les laisser descendre lentement sans contrle, on utilise ce qu'il reste de carburant pour les faire rentrer de manire contrle dans latmosphre pour qu'ils s'y dsintgrent. 
Les satellites Starlink ne sont pas de trs gros satellites, quelque centaines de kilos quand mme. Ils seront quasi intgralement dsintgrs dans latmosphre. Le danger qu'ils reprsentent au sol est ngligeable par rapport aux 100 tonnes de matriaux stellaires qui tombent sur la Terre chaque jour. 

Il y a aussi plusieurs projets visant  nettoyer l'espace des dbris qui sont assez avancs, reste a voir comment les financer, on imagine une taxe pour les envoyeurs de satellites.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*SpaceX veut apporter aux consommateurs du monde entier une connexion Internet haut dbit qui n'est pas chre.*
*Baptis Starlink, ce projet pourrait modifier  jamais le paysage de l'industrie des tlcommunications. * 

SpaceX a pour mission de transmettre aux consommateurs du monde entier une connexion Internet haut dbit qui n'est pas onreuse. La semaine dernire, la socit a dvoil quelques sites terrestres dj connects au rseau, notamment la maison du directeur gnral Elon Musk et les cockpits de quelques avions  raction de la Force arienne amricaine. Ils font partie des premiers essais du test de la connexion fournie par les 60 satellites  large bande et des deux dispositifs de dmonstration que SpaceX a dj mis en orbite.

 terme, la socit souhaite exploiter des milliers de satellites qui feront le tour de la plante  une altitude d'environ 300  700 miles (482  1126 kilomtres). Le projet sappelle Starlink et, sil aboutit, pourrait modifier  tout jamais le paysage de lindustrie des tlcommunications.

Cela pourrait aussi rapporter des dizaines de milliards de dollars  SpaceX chaque anne si Starlink pouvait concurrencer les fournisseurs Internet existants et aider  mettre davantage de personnes en ligne. Selon des tudes, environ la moiti de la population mondiale n'a pas accs  Internet.

Un groupe de 60 satellites a t lanc sur l'une des fuses Falcon 9 de SpaceX en mai. Dans un document dpos le 30 aot, SpaceX a demand  la Federal Communications Commission de  modifier lespacement orbital de ses satellites . Avec ce changement, chaque lancement de SpaceX dploierait des satellites dans  trois plans orbitaux diffrents  au lieu d'un,  acclrant le processus de dploiement de satellites couvrant une zone de service plus large .

 Cet ajustement acclrera la couverture dans les tats du sud et les territoires des tats-Unis, potentiellement dans les rgions du sud des tats-Unis d'ici la fin de la prochaine saison des ouragans et atteindra d'autres territoires des tats-Unis avant la prochaine saison des ouragans , a dclar SpaceX  la FCC. Les saisons des ouragans de l'Atlantique et du Pacifique commencent chacune au printemps et se terminent le 30 novembre de chaque anne.

SpaceX prvoit pas moins de 24 lancements Starlink ddis - chacun avec environ 60 satellites - lanne prochaine. Les dpts publics montrent que SpaceX veut lancer son service dans le sud des tats-Unis lanne prochaine. En attendant, le rseau est en mode test. Musk a annonc mardi sur Twitter qu'il  envoyait ce tweet par l'espace via le satellite Starlink .


*SpaceX prvoit de commencer  offrir des services haut dbit Starlink en 2020*

SpaceX est confiant de pouvoir commencer  offrir un service haut dbit aux tats-Unis via sa constellation Starlink  la mi-2020, a dclar la prsidente et chef de l'exploitation de la socit, Gwynne Shotwell, le 22 octobre.

Pour y parvenir, la socit devra lancer de six  huit lots de satellites, a dclar Shotwell aux journalistes lors d'une table ronde des mdias. Selon Shotwell, SpaceX doit galement achever la conception et lingnierie des terminaux utilisateurs, ce qui nest pas un problme mineur.

La socit a fait un peu grincer les dents il y a deux semaines lorsqu'elle a demand  l'Union internationale des tlcommunications d'approuver le spectre de 30 000 satellites Starlink supplmentaires afin de construire la plus grande constellation de haut dbit sur orbite terrestre basse du monde. Cela sajoute aux 12 000 dj approuvs par la US Federal Communications Commission.

Shotwell a dclar que SpaceX nest pas certain quil faudra autant de satellites. Il en faut beaucoup moins pour assurer une couverture mondiale, mais la socit souhaite que davantage de vaisseaux spatiaux soient en mesure doffrir aux clients des options de service personnalises.  Nous continuerons  amliorer le rseau jusqu la mi-fin de lanne prochaine , a dclar Shotwell.  Nous esprons 24 lancements d'ici la fin de l'anne prochaine .


*La prsidente et chef de l'exploitation de SpaceX, Gwynne Shotwell*
*Quand est prvu le prochain lancement ?*

Le programme de la Force arienne, connu sous le nom de Global Lightning, a commenc ses essais avec SpaceX au dbut de 2018 et utilisait les deux premiers satellites dessai de Starlink pour desservir des terminaux fixs  un avion de transport militaire C-12 en vol, dmontrant une vitesse Internet de 610 mgaoctets par seconde, a dclar le vice-prsident de SpaceX, Tim Hughes, a dclar. Une connexion suffisamment rapide pour tlcharger un film en moins dune minute.

SpaceX a lanc en mai le premier lot de 60 satellites oprationnels en orbite terrestre basse et prvoit den lancer 60 autres en novembre depuis une station de larme de lair en Floride.

Shotwell a dclar que le programme, qui fait partie d'un contrat de 28 millions de dollars accord par le Pentagone  SpaceX  la fin de 2018, est en cours et prvoit de tester Starlink avec  un certain nombre  de types d'avions militaires supplmentaires. Ce contrat comprend galement des tests de communication entre satellites en orbite.

Larme amricaine dpend de plus en plus des satellites pour dterminer ce quelle fait au sol, guidant les munitions  laide de lasers et de satellites dans lespace et protgeant ces actifs de la technologie de brouillage de satellites venant de Russie et de Chine. Le gnral John Raymond, chef du nouveau commandement spatial amricain, a dclar aux journalistes en septembre quil stait rendu  lusine Starlink de SpaceX  Redmond (Washington), sans toutefois entrer dans les dtails du projet du Pentagone.


*Le prix reste  dterminer*

Alors que SpaceX a annonc son intention de fournir des vitesses en gigaoctets et une latence de 25 ms, une grande question reste sans rponse : combien cela va-t-il coter ? SpaceX semble tre encore en phase de rflexion sur le sujet.

 Shotwell a dclar que des millions de personnes aux tats-Unis paient 80 dollars par mois pour bnficier d'un "service de merde" , a rapport SpaceNews.  Elle n'a pas prcis si Starlink coterait plus ou moins de 80 dollars par mois, mais elle a suggr que c'est un segment du public cibl par la socit, ainsi que des zones rurales actuellement dpourvues de connectivit .

L'article de SpaceNews contient d'autres informations intressantes. SpaceX souhaite proposer Starlink aux utilisateurs d'Internet  domicile et au gouvernement amricain. Vendre directement aux consommateurs rguliers constituera un nouveau dfi pour la socit, ce qui ncessitera un support technique et un personnel dingnierie produit. Shotwell a reconnu que  c'est une affaire trs diffrente pour SpaceX .

SpaceX est toujours en train de travailler sur la technologie pour les terminaux utilisateur, qui seront installs dans les foyers qui se connectent  Starlink. Connaissant Elon, il veut que tout soit beau. Ainsi, le terminal utilisateur sera beau , a dclar Shotwell.

Starlink est en concurrence avec OneWeb, soutenu par Softbank, qui vise  fournir  des millions de personnes vivant dans des zones rurales et isoles un accs  Internet haut dbit rayonn depuis l'espace. Il a dj lanc un lot de six satellites. Raymond a dclar avoir galement visit la nouvelle ligne de production de satellites OneWeb  Cape Canaveral, en Floride.

Sources : Elon Musk, Space News

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ce projet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Tesla et Elon Musk ont enfreint la loi dans un diffrend syndical-patronal, estime un juge de la Californie, mais l'entreprise peut encore faire appel
 ::fleche::   On peut voir l'humanit comme une sorte de chargeur d'amorage biologique pour l'intelligence artificielle , d'aprs Elon Musk
 ::fleche::  Voitures autonomes :  Tous ceux qui comptent sur le lidar sont condamns , selon Elon Musk, PDG et co-fondateur de Tesla
 ::fleche::  Microsoft investit 1 Md$ dans OpenAI, la socit fonde par Elon Musk, qui tente de dvelopper une IA semblable  l'intelligence humaine

----------


## L33tige

Elon qui va mystrieusement finir suicid.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Que pensez-vous de ce projet ?


Ce sera peut-tre pratique pour ceux qui vivent dans des rgions rurales o l'ADSL et la fibre n'arrivent pas.
Les gens qui voyagent un peu partout dans le monde pourront peut-tre avoir un forfait pas cher et illimit.
Peut-tre que les gars en Chine et en Core du Nord pourront avoir accs  internet sans censure.

Perso j'attend que la fibre optique arrive chez moi, ce projet ne me concerne pas.
Il y a trop de parasites en orbite, c'est une forme de pollution.

Si ce projet est un succs et que des centaines de millions de personnes se mettent  l'utiliser, l'entreprise qui grera a aura accs  beaucoup d'informations personnelles.




> finir suicid.


Pourquoi ?
Parce qu'il propose une meilleure offre que toutes celles qui existent ?

Il ne fera jamais mieux que Free en France  ::P: 
Toute la concurrence a du baisser ses prix pour rester comptitif.

----------


## Uther

> Si ce projet est un succs et que des centaines de millions de personnes se mettent  l'utiliser, l'entreprise qui grera a aura accs  beaucoup d'informations personnelles.


Il n'aura pas accs  plus que les FAI actuels.

----------


## georgiomagnolio

J'ai du mal  imaginer un internet libre mis  disposition des consommateurs du monde entier.
Alors oui, l'article ne parle pas de ca mais d'une connexion haut dbit. Ca reste une belle volution sur le papier.

Seulement avec l'appat du gain des actionnaires (de SpaceX ou d'ailleurs) il y a de grande chances pour que ca finisse en surcouche Facebook ou autre pachyderme ( quand la rgie pub d'Elon), qui leur permettra facilement d'tendre leur reach et garantir une maitrise complte (mais jamais transparente) des informations utilisateurs. 
Ok on s'en fout on rend service aux pauvres gens qui n'ont pas un internet , on leur apporte le progrs gratuit, qu'ils nous fasse pas c*** et puis le temps qu'ils comprennent ce qu'il leur arrive on sera dja tous sous l'eau et Elon sur Mars  ::P:

----------


## matthius

Information non scientifique.
Les nano-ondes sont trs courtes.

----------


## Uther

> Seulement avec l'appat du gain des actionnaires (de SpaceX ou d'ailleurs) il y a de grande chances pour que ca finisse en surcouche Facebook ou autre pachyderme ( quand la rgie pub d'Elon), qui leur permettra facilement d'tendre leur reach et garantir une maitrise complte (mais jamais transparente) des informations utilisateurs. 
> Ok on s'en fout on rend service aux pauvres gens qui n'ont pas un internet , on leur apporte le progrs gratuit, qu'ils nous fasse pas c*** et puis le temps qu'ils comprennent ce qu'il leur arrive on sera dja tous sous l'eau et Elon sur Mars


Je crois que tu mlange avec les projets de pseudo internet gratuit de Google et Facebook qui sont en effet une excuse pour verrouiller les utilisateurs dans leur services qui aspirent de la donne.

Ce qui est intressant avec Starlink, c'est que contrairement  Google ou Facebook, Space X n'est absolument pas dans le business des donnes personnelles, et il ne prtendent en aucun cas faire une opration philanthropique. Il prvoit de fournir une service internet complet et payant, comme n'importe quel FAI classique.

----------


## Ryu2000

> les FAI actuels.


Mon FAI peut avoir accs  toutes les adresses que j'ai visit, non ? ( moins de passer par un VPN l a doit tre chiffr j'imagine)
a fait dj pas mal d'infos...

Ce projet pourrait devenir le plus gros FAI mondial, on sait pas.
Donc l il y aurait moyen de faire du Big Data et toutes ces choses. Il y a moyen de mettre des consommateurs dans des cases.

----------


## MRSizok

> Une connexion suffisamment rapide pour tlcharger un film en moins dune minute.


Une annonce qui va plaire au 7eme Art. Le THX Orchestral Quantum Javel SUV Atmos Freestyle Kangoo va pouvoir sortir. SpaceX ne devrait pas donn accs  autant de dbit si vite. L'industrie va se faire une joie de l'utiliser contre nous. C'est invitable.

----------


## Uther

En effet, ton FAI connait les domaines auxquels tu te connectes,  moins de passer par des outils de redirection comme un VPN ou Tor. Ceci dit la plupart du web est en https de nos jours ce qui signifie que le contenu que tu consultes lui est inconnu.

Ce qui est intressant c'est que tu as un apriori ngatif sur Space X alors que je ne vois pas en quoi il serait moins de confiance que les oprateurs franais qui ont beaucoup plus de relations avec les socits qui font de la collecte de donnes que Space X, qui est avant tout une socit du spatial. 
En fait ds qu'on parle de Elon Musk, on dirait que personne n'est capable de tenir un discours raisonn. Soit on lenscence sans raison, soit on imagine le pire, sans raison non plus.

----------


## Ryu2000

Est-ce qu'on sait comment a va fonctionner au niveau des IP ?
Vu que c'est un truc mondial on pourrait peut-tre faire croire qu'on est d'une autre nationalit, Hadopi ne cherchera pas  rcuprer la personne derrire l'IP si l'IP n'est pas franaise.
Si quelqu'un tlcharge illgalement des fichiers sur les rseaux P2P, Hadopi va se dire "on s'en fout il n'est pas Franais" et il n'ira pas demander au FAI  l'identit de la personne qui est derrire l'IP.




> Ce qui est intressant c'est que tu as un apriori ngatif sur Space X alors que je ne vois pas en quoi il serait moins de confiance que les oprateur franais qui sont beaucoup plus proche des vendeurs de donnes que Space X.


Je n'ai rien contre Elon Musk, je me dis qu'une entreprise pourrait devenir le plus gros FAI au monde, donc il y a des gens qui pourrait la pousser  vendre des informations.
Toutes les grosses entreprises font des changes d'informations...
Quand une entreprise devient trop grosse, elle perd son humanit.
Bon, pour l'instant rien n'est fait...

----------


## Uther

Rien ne semble indiquer que Starlink sera le premier oprateur internet au monde, je dirais mme que a serait fort surprenant.
Si le service rpond aux attentes, il sera probablement extrmement utile dans les zones peu desservies, mais dans les zones actuellement couvertes correctement (c'est a dire quand mme la majorit), il n'y a pas de raison que les rseaux existants ne restent pas le moyen d'accs normal.
Si tu t'inquite pour l'avenir de Starlink, tu devrais ds  prsent t'inquiter pour les gants que sont Vodafone, Orange, AT&T, ... qui ont dj aujourd'hui plus de clients que Starlink, n'en aura probablement jamais.

----------


## tarassboulba

Pour avoir une flotte de satellites remplissants une fonction prenne il faut qu'ils soient,
1) soit gostationnaires
2)  soit forment un "train" de satellites se suivant sur la mme orbite. 

Le primtre quatorial est de 40 000 km, aussi le rayon d'action de satellites entre 328 et 580 km est trs restreint. 
Pour oprer  cette altitude il en faut toute une flottille qui se suivent car ils dfilent trs vite dans le ciel.

Pour rappel lorbite gostationnaire est  36 000 km, soit 72 000 km aller retour soit environ 100x plus que temps de latence des satellites de basse altitude.

Ces chapelets de satellites serviront aussi de rpteurs de proche en proche pour concurrencer les fibres optiques trans-ocaniennes. 
Il ne faut pas tre grand clerc pour y voir une bonne source de revenus.

Il devrait y avoir environ 200 Chapelets de 150 satellites, car il faut prendre en compte les grandes chances de pannes et avoir des chapelets qui ne communiquent pas seulement avec les satellites adjacents (n+1) mais les suivant (n+2).

Avec chaque chapelet  une altitude diffrente, selon une orbite diffrente il sera facile de joindre au plus court chaque point de la terre.

Avec un moteur ionique embarqu pour la remont orbitale il n'y a pas de problmes de conception mais plutt de dimensionnement.

La quantit de satellites indiqu ne mapparat pas absurde.

EDIT: _ Je poste sur l'actualit https://www.developpez.com/actu/2813...assez-claires/. Je n'ai pas d bien comprendre comment a se passait...._

----------


## Invit

Pour complter le post prcdent, ces quelques infos...

1) Dans sa forme finale, le "train" quadrillera la plante (je dis a parce que les gens pourraient penser que les satellites se suivent  la queue leu leu).

2) Le premier objectif de Starlink, ce sera d'amliorer les communications Est/Ouest.
Actuellement, le RTT d'un paquet entre New York et Londres est de l'ordre de 80 ms, avec Starlink, il sera de 50 ms.

Les communications Nord/Sud resteront sur un RTT suprieur  100 ms: le RTT actuel de 190 ms entre Londres et Johannesbourg sera amlior  108 ms. Une autre phase du projet Starlink consistera  dployer des satellites supplmentaires qui orbiteront au-dessus des ples de la Terre pour faire descendre le RTT Nord/Sud en-dessous de cette valeur.

3) Concernant les satellites  proprement parler, des sources indiquent que les Ings de Starlink ont spcialement cr un protocole pour la gestion des adjacences logiques entre satellites et pour le forwarding des paquets.  Bas sur un modle "peer-to-peer", il ne s'appuie pas sur IP...  Chaque satellite se dplacera dans l'espace centr dans une sorte de "sphre d'adjacence" et garantira qu'au moins 2 ou 3 autres satellites sont contenus dans cette sphre.  En terme de forwarding des paquets IP, Starlink garantit galement qu'il aura un trs faible "overhead" sur les paquets IP transports qui resteront inchangs durant leur transit dans Starlink.  Ce sera une encapsulation et compltement "NATless".

En termes de performances, les Ings prvoient que dans des conditions optimales, un seul satellite serait en mesure de transporter le flux de 40000 qui font du streaming video 4K.

Enfin, tout ce qui sera chang entre les satellites (traffic de service/contrle et traffic utilisateur) sera chiffr et cette encryption sera compltement hardware.

4) Les bestioles aux dimensions 1,1 x 0,7 x 0,7 mtres dploient deux panneaux solaires de 2  8 mtres une fois places en orbite...  Donc oui, on continue  polluer l'espace au voisinage de la plante.  Peut-tre pour se donner bonne conscience, Starlink a fait savoir qu'une mission secondaire des satellites consistera  dresser la cartographie des dbris spatiaux qui orbitent autour de la Terre  ces altitudes...

-VX

----------


## Neckara

> Enfin, tout ce qui sera chang entre les satellites (traffic de service/contrle et traffic utilisateur) sera chiffr et cette encryption sera compltement hardware.


Heu... et ils feront comment pour mettre  jour la mthode de chiffrement en cas de vulnrabilits, si elle est compltement hardware ?

----------


## Invit

> Heu... et ils feront comment pour mettre  jour la mthode de chiffrement en cas de vulnrabilits, si elle est compltement hardware ?


Les coms entre satellites et les accs sur leur soft sont "IP-less" et encore une fois, le protocole est compltement propritaire, c'est hyper-verrouill... 

Et puis l'Engineering de SpaceX a certainement les moyens de pousser du code pour mettre  jour du firmware, a relve des fonctionnalits basiques au XXIme quand mme  :8O: 

-VX

----------


## Neckara

> Et puis l'Engineering de SpaceX a certainement les moyens de pousser du code pour mettre  jour du firmware, a relve des fonctionnalits basiques au XXIme quand mme


Donc dans ce cas l, ce n'est pas "compltement hardware".

----------


## Invit

> Donc dans ce cas l, ce n'est pas "compltement hardware".


Oui, c'est une traduction maladroite de ma part, il me semble en effet que c'tait plutt  qqch comme "hardware-based full encryption" dans le texte que j'avais lu.  C'est  dire que tout ce qui sort et entre d'un satellite est chiffr.  D'accord que c'est un choua diffrent...

De toutes manires,  un chiffrement digne de ce nom ne peut pas tre "compltement hardware", il est forcment assorti d'un code qui interagit avec la CPU principale.  Ca relve de la terminologie marketing  ::mrgreen:: 

Ainsi dans le monde des quipementiers Rseaux, ce qu'on appelle "encryption hardware", c'est en fait un pool d'ASIC sur une carte additionnelle qui sera insre dans un chssis pour dcharger la CPU principale des calculs crypto.  Mais il y a bien qqch qui opre au niveau hardware puisque ce type de carte est en coupure sur le backplane des chssis (cf chez Cisco par exemple).

Bon, j'arrte de chipoter  ::lol:: 

-VX

----------


## Neckara

> De toutes manires,  un chiffrement digne de ce nom ne peut pas tre "compltement hardware", il est forcment assorti d'un code qui interagit avec la CPU principale.


Cela ne serait pas possible de bidouiller avec un FPGA ?

----------


## Invit

> Cela ne serait pas possible de bidouiller avec un FPGA ?


Je ne pense pas qu'un fpga pourrait traiter un tel flot de donnes  une aussi faible latence ( la lumire des perfs annonces par Starlink).

Tiens d'ailleurs, c'est actuellement en cours de tests par l'US Air Force:

https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile..../idUSKBN1X12KM

Le haut dbit basse latence chiffr arrive maintenant dans le cockpit des avions de chasse...
On n'arrte pas le progrs  ::?: 

-VX

----------


## Neckara

> Je ne pense pas qu'un fpga pourrait traiter un tel flot de donnes  une aussi faible latence ( la lumire des perfs annonces par Starlink).


D'accord, merci pour tes rponses.

En effet, il me semble que les FPGA sont plus long qu'un CPU normal pour produire un "rsultat", et son avantage rside dans le fait de pouvoir pipeliner le tout, i.e. chaque nouveau "rsultat" ne prend alors (idalement) plus qu'un cycle (?).  Je crois aussi  que le fait de pouvoir parallliser des calculs le rend aussi intressant.

Le maximum qu'on semble atteindre avec un FPGA semble tre 120 Gbps
https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...18363918302071

----------


## Invit

> En effet, il me semble que les FPGA sont plus long qu'un CPU normal pour produire un "rsultat", et son avantage rside dans le fait de pouvoir pipeliner le tout, i.e. chaque nouveau "rsultat" ne prend alors (idalement) plus qu'un cycle (?).  Je crois aussi  que le fait de pouvoir parallliser des calculs le rend aussi intressant.


Oui...
Ca me fait penser qu'il y a quelques temps, j'ai chang avec un type, un peu "professeur fou" sur les bords qui va monter une startup sur un concept que je trouve assez rvolutionnaire, le "in-network computing".

L'objectif est d'utiliser les quipements rseau pour dporter une partie du compute qui est gnralement consomm sur les serveurs...

Et les proprits des FGPA que tu cites rendent la chose intressante puisque les FGPA sont massivement utilises dans l'IoT...  On pourrait alors imaginer une application sollicitant des FGPA pour son compute...  Et on pourrait aussi faire la mme chose en exploitant certains switches/routeurs du march qui embarquent des OS du monde Open ("white boxes").  Quand le switch/router ne tourne pas  plein rgime, une application pourrait solliciter l'quipement pour quelques cycles CPU jusqu' ce qu'il atteigne un certain seuil...

Le type dont je parle a eu cette ide un jour o il regardait son cran de veille Seti@Home  ::lol:: 

-VX

----------


## Grisou

"""sil aboutit, pourrait modifier  tout jamais le paysage de lindustrie des tlcommunications.""""

C'est surtout le paysage de l'espace qui risque d'tre chang !

----------


## quicky2000

> Par qui, si l'entreprise qui les grait a pli boutique ?
> 
> PS : j'm'marre, la bote  Musk *refuse* d'obir  ceux qui organisent et grent tout a, et c'est moi qui suis moins. Go figure...


En fait ils se desorbitent tout seul a cause du frottement avec l atmosphere etant donne leur basse altitude

----------


## quicky2000

> Cela ne serait pas possible de bidouiller avec un FPGA ?





> Je ne pense pas qu'un fpga pourrait traiter un tel flot de donnes  une aussi faible latence ( la lumire des perfs annonces par Starlink).
> 
> Tiens d'ailleurs, c'est actuellement en cours de tests par l'US Air Force:
> 
> -VX


Un FPGA c est bien pour experimenter mais c est beaucoup moins interessant en termer de conso, encombrement, prix qu un ASIC.
En plus un FPGA c est reprogrammable par definition alors que la un ASIC pour le spatial comme ici c est durci pour que les radations cosmisques ne changent pas des bits a la volee sur un bus ou les memoires

----------


## Neckara

> Un FPGA c est bien pour experimenter mais c est beaucoup moins interessant en termer de conso, encombrement, prix qu un ASIC.


En effet, j'avais mal compris ce qu'tait un ASIC en lisant la page Wikipdia en Franais. En gros, on exprimente sur FPGA, et on implmente sur ASIC en gravant les portes logiques de son FPGA ?




> En plus un FPGA c est reprogrammable par definition []


Je vais enculer des mouches, mais par dfinition c'est juste programmable.

Certains peuvent tre plus ou moins reprogrammable que ce soit de manire logiciel ou physique (UVPROM - exposition aux ultra-violets). Les FPGA bass sur les fusibles et CMOS ne sont programmables qu'une seule fois.

----------


## quicky2000

> En effet, j'avais mal compris ce qu'tait un ASIC en lisant la page Wikipdia en Franais. En gros, on exprimente sur FPGA, et on implmente sur ASIC en gravant les portes logiques de son FPGA ?


Oui on peut faire de la hardware emulation sur FPGA en phase de conception de l ASIC.
Apres le FPGA peut etre interessant si tu as une petite serie a faire et que ca ne couvre pas le cout de developpement d un ASIC




> Je vais enculer des mouches, mais par dfinition c'est juste programmable.
> 
> Certains peuvent tre plus ou moins reprogrammable que ce soit de manire logiciel ou physique (UVPROM - exposition aux ultra-violets). Les FPGA bass sur les fusibles et CMOS ne sont programmables qu'une seule fois.


Oui effectivement, j ai fait un raccourci etant donne que dans mon environnement il n y a que des FPGA reprogrammables plusieurs fois

----------


## Invit

Pour info, il existe une nouvelle gnration d'ASIC qui sont reprogrammables.

Cisco l'utilise dans ses plateformes Catalyst 3850 et Nexus 9k, Juniper sur les 9250, cf

https://www.ciscolive.com/c/dam/r/ci...RKARC-3467.pdf

https://www.juniper.net/us/en/local/...2000331-en.pdf

-VX

----------


## quicky2000

> Pour info, il existe une nouvelle gnration d'ASIC qui sont reprogrammables.
> 
> Cisco l'utilise dans ses plateformes Catalyst 3850 et Nexus 9k, Juniper sur les 9250, cf
> 
> https://www.ciscolive.com/c/dam/r/ci...RKARC-3467.pdf
> 
> https://www.juniper.net/us/en/local/...2000331-en.pdf
> 
> -VX


J ai parcouru les 2 docs tres rapidement mais de ce que j en comprends ce qui est reprogrammable c est la maniere dont l information est traitee, pas l arrangement du hardware.
Dans le monde des ASICs SoC cela n a rien d extraordinaire, ce qui l est peut etre ici c est que c est visible pour le client du produit final ;-)

----------


## Neckara

> Pour info, il existe une nouvelle gnration d'ASIC qui sont reprogrammables.


Je suis perdu l.

De ce que je comprends, ce n'est pas juste "rcrire" les portes logiques, comme on peut rcrire sur un tableau en l'effaant, c'est carrment un logiciel qui tourne sur l'ASIC ?
En gros c'est un espce de CPU ?

----------


## Invit

> ce qui l est peut etre ici c est que c est visible pour le client du produit final ;-)


Ah OK.

Donc quand "ils" disent ASIC reprogrammables, "ils" c'est les gus du Marketing ?  ::lol:: 

-VX

----------


## quicky2000

> Je suis perdu l.
> 
> De ce que je comprends, ce n'est pas juste "rcrire" les portes logiques, comme on peut rcrire sur un tableau en l'effaant, c'est carrment un logiciel qui tourne sur l'ASIC ?
> En gros c'est un espce de CPU ?


Un ASIC c est un circuit qui a ete cree pour une tache tres specifique avec des unites hardware dediees. La maniere dont les unites logiques sont reliees a ete figee une fois pour toute au moment ou le circruit a ete fondu.

Un FPGA c est plus comme une boite de lego avec des briques ( portes logiques, additionneurs, memoires ) et ce que tu programmes c est la maniere dont ces briques sont reliees pour implementer une fonctionnalite hardware.
Soit ca se programme une seule fois en petant des fusibles ou en detruisant des "bidules" avec des UV soit tu peux le reprogrammer a volonte

Ca c etait pour la partie materielle/hardware. Que tu sois dans le cas d ASIC ou d un FPGA il y a de fortes chance que le hardware implemente un ou plusieurs CPUs ( voir des GPUs ) qui eux vont executer du software.

Au niveau software tu peux distinguer tout ce qui est tres bas niveau, generalement fourni par le fabricant de la puce ( code qui sert a booter, drivers des IPs hardware etc ), apres tu peux eventuellement avoir un ou plusieurs Systeme d exploitaiton qui tournent dessus avec des surcouches logicielles fournies par le vendeur du produit fini et encore au dessus des logiciels Utilisateurs.

Par exemple les ASICs/SOC qui sont dans les boxes des fournisseurs de TV par cable/sat tu as plusieurs dizaines de CPU dedans, Un OS qui tourne, une surcouche du fournisseur, des applis par dessus etc

----------


## Invit

> Au niveau software tu peux distinguer tout ce qui est tres bas niveau, generalement fourni par le fabricant de la puce ( code qui sert a booter, drivers des IPs hardware etc ), apres tu peux eventuellement avoir un ou plusieurs Systeme d exploitaiton qui tournent dessus avec des surcouches logicielles fournies par le vendeur du produit fini et encore au dessus des logiciels Utilisateurs.


OK, c'est clair.
Dans la doc Cisco, la partie soft, celle qui exploite les ASIC, c'est ce qu'ils appellent l'UADP (Unified Access Data Plane).

Merci pour les clarifications !

-VX

----------


## quicky2000

> Ah OK.
> 
> Donc quand "ils" disent ASIC reprogrammables, "ils" c'est les gus du Marketing ? 
> 
> -VX


Non je pense qu ils expliquent qu ils ont un partionnement hardware/software suffisamment bien fait pour que ton ASIC soit pas bon a jeter a la poubelle si un nouveau protocole sort.
On peut comparer ca aux GPUs des PCs qui sont des ASICs mais dont tu programmes le traitement via les Shaders dans le cas du Graphique ou par des threads CUDA par exemple.
Tu peux faire tourner des jeux videos differents avec la meme carte graphique, alors que si tu prends l exemple des consoles de Jeux a Cartouche de SEGA ou Nintendo des annees 90 il y avait du hardware dedie au jeu dans la cartouche ( pour certains jeux )

----------


## quicky2000

> OK, c'est clair.
> Dans la doc Cisco, la partie soft, celle qui exploite les ASIC, c'est ce qu'ils appellent l'UADP (Unified Access Data Plane).
> 
> Merci pour les clarifications !
> 
> -VX


C est ce que j en comprends en ayant survole les slides...

----------


## Neckara

> On peut comparer ca aux GPUs des PCs qui sont des ASICs mais dont tu programmes le traitement via les Shaders dans le cas du Graphique ou par des threads CUDA par exemple.


D'accord, donc par exemple les ALU des CPU sont des ASIC qui sont contrle par l'ordonnanceur ?

----------


## quicky2000

> D'accord, donc par exemple les ALU des CPU sont des ASIC qui sont contrle par l'ordonnanceur ?


Pour un CPU genre Intel/AMD on parle moins d ASIC etant donne que c est utilise pour beaucoup d applications differentes.
Un GPU c est un ASIC parce que ca une archi vraiment tres specifique et les puces qui sont par exemple dans les routeurs CISCO encore plus

Pour revenir au sujet de SpaceX dans ce genre ASIC tu vas avoir des CPU embarques general purpose ( type Cortex A de ARM), des CPUs dedies pour les modems, traitement du signal, des IPs dedies a la crypto ( pour faire de l encryption hardware ), des RAMs embarquees etc etc

----------


## Neckara

Merci pour vos rponses, je me coucherais un peu moins con ce soir.  :;): 




> Pour revenir au sujet de SpaceX dans ce genre ASIC tu vas avoir des CPU embarques general purpose ( type Cortex A de ARM)


Ces CPU sont directement gravs sur l'ASIC, ou est-ce qu'ils sont branch dessus comme on les brancherait sur une carte mre ?

----------


## quicky2000

> Ces CPU sont directement gravs sur l'ASIC, ou est-ce qu'ils sont branch dessus comme on les brancherait sur une carte mre ?


Dans ce genre de chip tout ce que je t ai decrit est grave dans l ASIC, c est pour ca qu on parle de System On Chip ( SoC ).
En gros seule la DDR est est en dehors de l ASIC

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*SpaceX lance 60 autres satellites Starlink tout en tablissant deux records de rutilisation de fuses*
*l'entreprise a connu 50 lancements conscutifs russis*

Le dploiement des satellites pour la constellation Starlink, le projet dElon Musk pour fournir de lInternet  haut dbit depuis lespace partout dans le monde a dbut en mai dernier. Dans la nuit du 23 au 24 mai 2019, SpaceX a procd au lancement en orbite terrestre basse de sa premire flotte de 60 satellites. Comme lavait annonc Elon Musk, les 60 satellites ont t transports dans lespace  bord de la fuse Falcon 9 depuis la base arienne de Cap Canaveral en Floride, aux tats-Unis. Lundi dernier, SpaceX a lanc 60 autres satellites toujours depuis la base arienne de Cap Canaveral. Dornavant, SpaceX a connu 50 lancements conscutifs russis. Cette mission de l'entreprise a tabli deux nouveaux records pour la rutilisation de ses fuses.

Les 60 satellites reprsentent la deuxime flotte dune constellation denviron douze mille satellites pour le projet Starlink, un projet par lequel Elon Musk entend fournir de lInternet  haut dbit depuis lespace  toutes les rgions du monde. En mai dernier, Musk et SpaceX expliquaient qu'il faudra attendre encore au moins six lancements supplmentaires (environ 400 satellites) pour esprer offrir un service Internet minimum.


 Nous avons dploy 60 satellites Starlink de plus. Cela nous rapproche un peu plus de la possibilit d'offrir le service Internet Starlink aux clients du monde entier, y compris aux personnes vivant dans des rgions rurales et difficiles d'accs qui ont du mal  accder  Internet haute vitesse , a dclar Lauren Lyons, ingnieur chez SpaceX. Ce deuxime lancement reprsente galement la quatrime mission du propulseur de fuse SpaceX Falcon 9, qui a atterri et a t rutilis aprs trois lancements prcdents, ce qui en fait la premire fois que la socit a pos un propulseur  quatre reprises. Le propulseur, la grande partie infrieure de la fuse, a dj lanc des satellites, puis a atterri avec succs pour des missions en juillet 2018, octobre 2018 et fvrier 2019.

De plus, SpaceX a utilis le nez de la fuse qu'il a repch dans l'ocan Atlantique aprs une mission en avril - la premire fois qu'une entreprise a remis  neuf et utilis cette partie d'une fuse. Le patron de Tesla compte sur les revenus quil tirera de ce projet pour financer sa vision de Mars. Ces revenus lui permettront de mettre plus de moyens  disposition de SpaceX pour terminer son nouveau modle de fuse qui est en train dtre dveloppe et baptise Starship, un nouvel engin spatial permettant de transporter des clients payants vers la Lune et d'essayer ventuellement de coloniser Mars.

Autrement dit, Starship est le nouveau systme de lancement entirement rutilisable que SpaceX met actuellement au point. Starship doit transporter jusqu 100 personnes  la fois depuis la terre vers la Lune ou la plante Mars.  Nous voyons cela comme un moyen pour SpaceX de gnrer des revenus pouvant tre utiliss pour dvelopper de plus en plus de roquettes et de vaisseaux spatiaux. Nous pensons pouvoir utiliser les revenus de Starlink pour financer Starship , avait expliqu Elon Musk en mai dernier. Le PDG du constructeur automobile Tesla Inc. semble avoir vis juste, car daprs ce que rapporte Reuters, si le projet Starlink marche comme prvu, ce service Internet mondial reprsenterait une norme source de revenus et de financement pour Musk et les siens.




L'entreprise a recueilli plus de 1,3 milliard de dollars cette anne pour construire Starship. La socit construit plusieurs fuses Starship  la fois, car Elon Musk a fix un calendrier ambitieux pour commencer  lancer Starship rgulirement et prouver qu'il peut tre facilement rutilis, comme un avion. En octobre dernier, Gywnne Shotwell, le prsident de SpaceX, a dclar  une foule d'investisseurs  New York que SpaceX avait l'intention de  lancer 60 satellites toutes les deux semaines pour remplir la constellation  pour Starlink.  Nous avons besoin de 360  400 satellites pour avoir une connectivit constante. Une fois que nous aurons atteint 1 200 satellites, nous aurons une couverture du monde entier , a dclar Shotwell.

Shotwell a dclar qu'en 2012, le conseil d'administration de la socit s'tait rendu compte que les marges bnficiaires des satellites commerciaux qu'elle lanait pour ses clients taient  beaucoup plus leves  que celles de l'activit de lancement de SpaceX. Musk estime que Starlink pourrait gnrer plus de 30 milliards de dollars par an - au moins 10 fois ce que SpaceX pourrait tirer au mieux de ses activits de lancement. Contrairement aux satellites traditionnels, les Starlinks auront une dure de vie limite d'environ cinq ans, a expliqu Shotwell. SpaceX va maintenir la technologie du rseau Starlink en remplaant rapidement les satellites qui sont conus pour brler intentionnellement dans l'atmosphre terrestre.

"Les satellites seront limits dans leur dure de vie parce que plus vous voulez que les satellites vivent en orbite, plus vous aurez d'argent  y investir ", a dit M. Shotwell.  Nous lancerons continuellement ces satellites pour mettre  jour la technologie, pour rgler tout problme avec les satellites, pour en installant d'autres qui fonctionnent mieux  lieu et place .

Cependant, noublions pas la concurrence. Mme si chaque lot de 60 satellites de la constellation Starlink dElon Musk apportera un trabit de capacit haut dbit utilisable, soit une capacit utilisable du rseau Starlink au-dessus de tout satellite de tlcommunication gostationnaire actuellement en orbite et devancera de manire significative toute autre constellation en orbite terrestre basse connue comme OneWeb et en cours de dveloppement  lexemple de celui de Tlsat, Reuters assure quand mme que SpaceX ferait face  une vive concurrence dans le secteur.

Dans le lot des concurrents potentiels de SpaceX, on pourrait citer Tlsat et LeoSat Enterprises du Canada qui envisagent galement de dployer une constellation denviron 300 satellites dune capacit utilisable denviron huit trabits dici les prochaines annes et OneWeb, soutenu par Airbus SE, qui a lanc son propre rseau de satellites en fvrier de cette anne. Dans le cas de SpaceX, Elon Musk a dclar que lentreprise compte constituer la constellation Starlink avec un peu plus de onze mille satellites (12 000 daprs Reuters).

Source : CNBC

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Les 60 premiers satellites de Starlink, le projet d'Elon Musk pour fournir Internet depuis l'espace, sont lancs en orbite aprs deux tentatives

 ::fleche::  SpaceX d'Elon Musk demande l'autorisation pour le lancement de 30 000 satellites Starlink supplmentaires, mais ses motivations ne seraient pas assez claires

 ::fleche::  SpaceX d'Elon Musk vaut maintenant plus que Tesla, aprs le dploiement en orbite avec succs des 60 satellites Starlink

 ::fleche::  SpaceX veut apporter aux consommateurs du monde entier une connexion Internet haut dbit qui n'est pas chre, Baptis Starlink, ce projet pourrait modifier le paysage de l'industrie des tlcoms

----------


## Jipt

> [...] Contrairement aux satellites traditionnels, les Starlinks auront une *dure de vie limite d'environ cinq ans*, a expliqu Shotwell. SpaceX va maintenir la technologie du rseau Starlink en remplaant rapidement les *satellites qui sont conus pour brler intentionnellement* dans l'atmosphre terrestre.


Ah, a c'est de l'cologie bien matrise et du dveloppement durable de haut vol, bravo les gars !
Et pas un seul Vert pour monter au crneau et gueuler contre ?

Et tout a pour quoi ? Pour changer des vidos de chats ?
Lamentable

----------


## phoebios

On peut voir le problme de plusieurs manire diffrentes. Le fait que l'on fasse brler un satellite n'est pas forcment le "pire".

Les satellites Starlink sont conus pour brler  95% dans l'atmosphre pour la premire itration. Les derniers envoys sont censs brler  100%. Ce choix a t fait pour ne pas encombrer les orbites avec des satellites morts (ou des dbris). Starlink tant en orbite basse n'importe quel dbris de la constellation brlera en quelques semaines. On vite d'encombrer l'orbite de la terre. a c'est le cot "pratique" de ce choix technique. 

D'un point de vue des matriaux et de la ressource, est-ce que les satellites Starlink ne sont pas moins gourmands finalement qu'un rseaux tlcom en fibre optique et cbles ? Fabrication, installation et entretien avec tout le BTP que a implique, notamment le bton, sont des activits extrmement polluantes aussi (surtout la fabrication du bton, une des pires). Je n'ai pas la rponse  cette interrogation mais a me semble pas vident dans un sens ou dans l'autre.

L'utilit ensuite d'un tel rseau en plus du terrestre? Plusieurs activits sont envisageables:
- Les vidos de chat videmment ;-)
- Dcongestionner une zone gographique comme un centre urbain par exemple, en faisant passer certaines communications longues distances par l'espace au lieu de transiter par tout les intermdiaires terrestres. Crer ainsi des interconnections qui n'existent pas au sol plus directes quand c'est avantageux.
- Accs internet en zone non dveloppe: De la zone rurale en France au dsert de je ne sais quel coin du monde.
- Accs internet pour le maritime permettant plus de dbit et de nouveaux usages. Idem pour l'aviation.
- Fourniture d'une couverture mondiale pour les scientifiques aussi (balises et tlmtrie n'importe ou dans le monde pour leurs armes de capteurs environnementaux)
- Connectivit sans apport terrestres pour l'industrie et les collectivits publiques (feux de route connects, radars automatiques dans des zones encore plus paumes :-/ , etc...)

Globalement fournir une connectivit la ou ce n'tait pas possible ou financirement envisageable avant. 

Alors aprs il est clair que cramer des trucs dans l'atmosphre c'est pas bon du tout. A notre poque on prfrerai ne pas le faire. Mais est-ce mieux que la situation actuelle ou pas ? Je ne sais pas mais encore une fois la rponse me semble pas si vidente.

EDIT:Typo

----------


## phil995511

Vivement qu'ils cessent leur pitreries et qu'on cesse d'entendre parler de cette bote et de son fondateur !!!

Ils vont finir par faire faillite comme les gus du projet iridium...

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iridiu...par_satellite)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ils vont finir par faire faillite


Mme si je ne suis pas fan de ce projet qui consiste  mettre 300 satellites pour avoir une connexion internet sur toute la terre, ni du projet de constellation de + de 11 000 satellites, il faut cependant reconnatre que SpaceX fait avancer la technologie, notamment au niveau des fuses. (ils ont des lanceurs qui reviennent sur leur base)
SpaceX innove, la socit fait progresser les voyages spatiaux.

----------


## yoyo3d

> Vivement qu'ils cessent leur pitreries et qu'on cesse d'entendre parler de cette bote et de son fondateur !!!
> Ils vont finir par faire faillite comme les gus du projet iridium...


alors ok, je n'ai pas cherch sa situation actuelle mais la boite que tu cites, elle  plutt bien rebondi.. https://www.iridium.com/




> Au 31 dcembre 2015, le chiffre d'affaires de la socit Iridium atteint 411 millions US$ pour 782 000 abonns, en augmentation de 6 % par rapport  l'anne prcdente. 51 % de ces abonnements concernent des liaisons machine to machine (M2M : changes automatiques de donnes entre machines distantes).


bon, on aime ou pas Musk, tesla, ses projets ambitieux etc ok,  titre personnel, j'ai quelques doutes sur le risque de collision entre les 12000 satellites de musk et les autres mais le fait est que sa constellation est plutt bien partie et que son projet de lanceurs rutilisables semble fiable....
donc wait & see , ses projets ambitieux ont au moins lintrt de faire avancer la roue technologique... il apporte sa pierre  l'difice et a oblige la concurrence  se bouger galement...

----------


## Stan Adkens

*SpaceX travaille sur la correction des satellites Starlink pour qu'ils ne perturbent pas l'astronomie,*
*En appliquant un revtement spcial sur le fond des engins*

SpaceX a dj dploy 120 mini-satellites en orbite basse par lot de 60  un lot en en mai dernier puis un autre en novembre  pour commencer  tablir son rseau Internet haute vitesse, et prvoit en lancer des milliers d'autres dans un proche avenir. Mais le fait que, ds le premier lancement, les satellites Starlink taient aussi brillants dans le ciel nocturne, et que le PDG de SpaceX ait l'intention d'en envoyer 12 000 en tout dans le cadre de son projet Starlink, a fait souffler un vent de panique dans la communaut des astronomes. Cependant, aprs plusieurs plaintes, SpaceX serait maintenant en train de travailler sur le problme de la pollution lumineuse.

Pour le prochain lot de 60 satellites prvu pour tre lanc en fin dcembre, Space X mettra, sur le fond dun des satellites, un revtement spcial conu pour rendre l'engin spatial moins rflchissant et moins susceptible d'interfrer avec les observations spatiales, a dclar vendredi dernier Gwynne Shotwell, prsidente et directrice gnrale de SpaceX, lors d'une runion avec des journalistes au sige social de SpaceX  Hawthorne en Californie. Shotwell a dclar que le problme de luminosit de Starlink pos  l'observation astronomique avait t inattendu, mais elle s'est engage  le rsoudre.  Nous allons y arriver , a rapport Spacenews, une publication qui couvre l'actualit conomique et politique de l'industrie spatiale et des satellites.


Starlink est le projet dElon Musk pour fournir de lInternet haut dbit depuis lespace partout dans le monde. En mai dernier, Musk et SpaceX expliquaient qu'il faudrait attendre encore au moins six lancements supplmentaires (environ 400 satellites) pour esprer atteindre lobjectif final qui est de connecter chaque recoin de la Terre  un Internet haut dbit et  faible latence. La vue de premiers satellites extrmement brillants aligns dans le ciel nocturne a suscit des inquitudes parmi les astronomes, qui craignent que la constellation n'interfre avec les recherches scientifiques.

Alan Duffy, astronome  l'universit de Swinburne, avait estim en mai que les satellites causent une pollution radio importante pour les radiotlescopes bass au sol et le dploiement des 12 000 microsatellites du projet Starlink pourrait signifier qu'il deviendra impossible de  balayer le ciel  la recherche d'objets radiolectriques de faible intensit . Un autre astronome du Harvard-Smithsonian Center for Astrophysics, Jonathan McDowell, avait estim, daprs ses calculs, quon pourrait  en voir jusqu 100  lil nu simultanment . Selon lui, personne ne sattendait  ce que les satellites soient aussi rflchissants, car SpaceX avait assur quil allait les orienter pour minimiser le phnomne.

En rpondant aux proccupations en mai, SpaceX avait dclar quil serait impossible de voir simultanment les 12 000 satellites, qui seront  terme disperss sur des orbites variables allant de 550  1 200 km et ne croiseront pas lhorizon au mme moment, ce qui devrait permettre de rduire la luminosit des satellites. Les satellites seraient dans l'obscurit lorsque les toiles seraient visibles, avait aussi dit lentreprise.

Maintenant, Shotwell a admis que personne dans l'entreprise n'avait prvu le problme au moment de la conception des satellites.  Personne n'y a pens , a-t-elle dit.  Nous n'y avons pas pens. La communaut astronomique n'y a pas pens .

Concernant la solution de revtement appliqu sur le fond de l'un des satellites du troisime lot, Shotwell a fait remarquer qu'il ne s'agit que d'une exprience et qu'il est impossible de prdire si cela fonctionnera.  Nous faisons des essais et des erreurs pour trouver la meilleure faon d'y parvenir , a-t-elle dclar.

Selon la prsidente et directrice gnrale de SpaceX, depuis l'apparition des premiers rapports faisant tat de satellites Starlink perturbant les astronomes, l'entreprise a pris le problme au srieux.  Nous voulons nous assurer que nous faisons ce qu'il faut pour que les petits enfants puissent regarder dans leur tlescope , a-t-elle dit le vendredi dernier.  L'astronomie est l'une des rares choses qui excite les enfants dans l'espace .


*Le revtement exprimental pourrait affecter la performance des satellites*

La solution de revtement n'est que la premire tape vers une solution permanente  mesure que de nouveaux satellites seront dploys.  Shotwell a indiqu aux journalistes que la socit prvoyait de lancer des lots de 60 satellites toutes les deux  trois semaines au cours de l'anne  venir pour construire la constellation qui sera prte  fournir une couverture mondiale d'ici la mi-2020.

En octobre dernier, il a t annonc que SpaceX cherchait  obtenir l'autorisation de l'Union internationale des tlcommunications pour lexploitation de 30 000 satellites supplmentaires  une frquence,  un niveau de puissance et  une position spcifiques dans lespace. Ce nombre sajoutant aux 12 000 satellites dj approuvs par la US Federal Communications Commission. SpaceX a dclar,  lpoque, dans un communiqu que la socit prenait des mesures pour  dimensionner de manire responsable  la capacit totale du rseau et la densit de donnes afin de rpondre  la croissance des besoins des utilisateurs. L'entreprise a galement annonc son intention de fournir des vitesses gigabit et une latence de 25 ms.

Cependant, Laura Forczyk, propritaire de la socit de conseil en espace Astralytical, a dclar que la raison pour laquelle SpaceX demandait des satellites supplmentaires tait daugmenter son revenu pour financer dautres projets.  Ils ont beaucoup de projets ambitieux en cours pour lesquels ils ont besoin de financement ,  plus la couverture mondiale est grande, plus leur march est vaste , a indiqu Forczyk.

Lorsque Shotwell a parl de l'effet sur les enfants qui regardent les satellites parmi les toiles, elle a dit :  C'est cool pour eux de voir un Starlink. Mais ils devraient regarder Saturne, la lune... et ne pas vouloir tre interrompus .

Le revtement exprimental qui rendrait le satellite moins rflchissant pourrait affecter sa performance, et c'est quelque chose qui sera examin, a dit Shotwell.  a change dfinitivement les performances du satellite, thermiquement. Ce sera un peu d'essais et d'erreurs, mais on va arranger a , a-t-elle ajout, daprs SpaceNews.

Toutefois, selon un commentateur du sujet, le problme de pollution lumineuse par les satellites est une chose que les astronomes taient au courant,  puisqu'ils doivent faire face  toutes sortes de problmes semblables . Mais, ces derniers nont pas hauss le ton jusqu' ce que les gens voient la premire srie de satellites Starlink et  quel point ils taient lumineux.

 Quant  SpaceX qui ne pense pas aux implications astronomiques de Starlink, je peux le croire , a ajout le commentateur.  Je pense que la plupart d'entre eux se proccupaient davantage de savoir si cela tait possible que des implications de faire cela . 

Sources : SpaceNews

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que la solution de revtement appliqu sur les satellites va-t-il rsoudre le problme de luminosit des satellites Starlink ?   
 ::fleche::  Quelle proposition de solution pouvez-vous faire pour que la constellation de SpaceX nempche pas les recherches scientifiques ?
 ::fleche::  Le revtement exprimental qui rendrait le satellite moins rflchissant pourrait affecter sa performance. Quel commentaire en faites-vous ?

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  La flottille de 60 satellites de SpaceX est visible dans le ciel nocturne, et cela inquite les astronomes
:fleche : SpaceX lance 60 autres satellites Starlink tout en tablissant deux records de rutilisation de fuses, l'entreprise a connu 50 lancements conscutifs russis
 ::fleche::  SpaceX d'Elon Musk vaut maintenant plus que Tesla, aprs le dploiement en orbite avec succs des 60 satellites Starlink
 ::fleche::  SpaceX d'Elon Musk demande l'autorisation pour le lancement de 30 000 satellites Starlink supplmentaires, mais ses motivations ne seraient pas assez claires

----------


## rawsrc

> Maintenant, Shotwell a admis que personne dans l'entreprise n'avait prvu le problme au moment de la conception des satellites.  Personne n'y a pens , a-t-elle dit.  Nous n'y avons pas pens. La communaut astronomique n'y a pas pens .


Comment  ce niveau d'tude, un truc aussi vident a-t-il pu tre omis ? 
La communaut a bon dos... Ce n'est pas la communaut astronomique qui a demand  avoir 12 000 satellites supplmentaires autour du globe en orbite basse qui plus est... 
Sincrement, cette bote donne l'impression de lancer des tas de projets sans vraiment rflchir  toutes les consquences. C'est juste effarant. Et les rgulateurs, y font quoi ? Tout le monde pionce sur ses confortables moluments ? Y'a pas si longtemps, l'ESA a d faire une manuvre d'vitement  la station internationale un satellite d'observation pour viter une collision avec un de leur engin, car en face aucune rponse ! Non mais o va t'on avec ces conneries ?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Y'a pas si longtemps, l'ESA a d dplacer la station internationale pour quitter sa trajectoire et viter une collision avec un de leur engin, car en face aucune rponse ! Non mais o va t'on avec ces conneries ?


C'tait un satellite d'observation de la Terre, faut pas exagrer non plus. 

Mme si je suis d'accord avec le reste du message^^

----------


## rawsrc

> C'tait un satellite d'observation de la Terre, faut pas exagrer non plus. 
> 
> Mme si je suis d'accord avec le reste du message^^


Ce n'est pas une volont d'exagrer, mais que cela soit un satellite ou l'ISS, mme combat. C'est devenu un tel bordel l-haut... 
Officiellement, l'ESA a effectu un total de 28 manuvres d'vitement rien que sur l'anne 2018 !

----------


## iclo

Quand on sait que les orbites sont dj bien satures et pollues, est-il logique d'encore laisser le premier milliardaire mgalo y dployer des milliers de ses jouets ?
A quand une rationnalisation de tout a pour ne pas mettre en orbite des constellations rendant le mme service : cfr Galileo qui coute un bras aux contribuables europens.

----------


## phil995511

Travaillent-ils aussi sur un nouveau frimware pour que leur boss ne traite plus personne de pdo (rires) ?!

----------


## Ryu2000

> pdo


C'est une expression d'Afrique du Sud  :



> Elon Musk gagne son procs en diffamation contre un scientifique qu'il avait qualifi de 'pedo'
> Les avocats de Vernon Unsworth ont fait valoir que le terme "pedo" ("pedo guy" en version originale) tait largement interprt comme signifiant qu'Elon Musk suggrait que le plongeur tait un pdophile. Le patron de Tesla et SpaceX a rejet cette affirmation, affirmant que *cette phrase tait une expression courante en Afrique du Sud*, d'o il est originaire. L'affaire a mis en vidence les consquences potentielles des commentaires publics manant d'un personnage de premier plan comme Elon Musk et les effets que ces dclarations peuvent avoir sur un simple citoyen qui l'a apostroph.





> A quand une rationnalisation de tout a


Peut-tre qu'un jour il y a des rglementations dans le droit de l'espace pour limiter le nombre de satellites en orbite.

Les autorits US ont donnes l'autorisation :
SpaceX autorise  placer 12 000 satellites en orbite

Droit de l'espace - Les principes fondamentaux - 	Le principe de la libert d'exploration et d'utilisation



> Le principe de libert d'exploration et d'utilisation de l'espace tabli  l'article 1 du trait de 1967, ne bnficie qu'aux tats. *Les entits prives ne peuvent utiliser librement l'espace qu' la condition d'y avoir t autorises par leur tat de rattachement (article VI du trait de 1967).*
> 
> Selon ce principe, dont certains auteurs estiment qu'il est devenu rgle de droit international coutumier, aucun tat ne peut se voir imposer des restrictions ou des conditions par un autre tat pour explorer et utiliser l'espace conformment au droit international. Ce principe est souvent mis en avant par les tats qui souhaitent utiliser l'Espace comme source d'informations stratgiques sur les activits d'tats tiers. Ainsi, le survol du territoire d'un tat par un satellite de reconnaissance est, en principe, libre.
> 
> L'exercice de ce principe va souvent de pair avec la question de la dfinition et/ou de la dlimitation de l'espace extra-atmosphrique par rapport  l'espace arien qui est, lui, susceptible d'tre soumis  une juridiction nationale. L'absence de dlimitation en droit international est utilise comme argument par les partisans de la conception fonctionnelle du droit des activits spatiales. Selon cette conception, peu importe le milieu dans lequel l'objet spatial volue, ce sont ses caractristiques techniques et sa finalit qui entrent en ligne de compte pour dterminer si l'on a affaire  des activits spatiales ou non. Mais avec l'apparition d'objets mixtes cette approche a perdu de sa pertinence.
> 
> Pour l'heure, il existe un consensus tacite sur le fait que la limite entre l'air contraint et l'espace libre se situe aux environs de l'orbite la plus basse  laquelle un objet peut rester satellis autour de la terre. La libert s'exercerait donc  partir de l'altitude de 100 km  110 km. Mais entre l'orbite la plus basse et l'altitude la plus haute  laquelle peut voler un aronef, existe une zone grise indtermine.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Sincrement, cette bote donne l'impression de lancer des tas de projets sans vraiment rflchir  toutes les consquences.(.../...)


C'est l'ensemble du monde du business qui est comme a, mais eux, c'est particulirement marquant. C'est comme leur projets de tunnels soi-disants rvolutionnaires : en fait, la capacit est absolument pourrie, le business model, c'est de faire raquer quelques superriches, tout en prenant la place qui empchera la ville de construire les vrais tunnels(hautement capacitaires, que ce soit par route ou rail) dont elle a besoin pour faire du transport de masse. Ou encore leur voiture qu'ils veulent soudain produire en masse...mais qui n'a pas t conue pour de la production de masse(et ils ont t assez naifs pour croire qu'il suffirait de remplacer un chassis en alu par un chassis en acier pour rsoudre ce problme. Mouarf!!! Les vrais constructeurs automobiles en rigolent encore).

Bon, leur modle de fuse Falcon est pas mal, hein, ils ont fait du bon boulot l-dessus, et la Tesla, comme bagnole _de niche_, c'est au dessus de la moyenne(et encore, faut pas regarder les finitions). En dehors de a, c'est de la belle ouate de phoque, quand tu regardes dans la globalit.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*SpaceX lance 60 autres satellites dans le cadre de son projet Starlink, portant la flotte de satellites  180,*
*et devient le plus grand oprateur de satellites au monde*

SpaceX a annonc lanne dernire son intention de fournir Internet haut dbit depuis lespace en crant la mission Starlink. Lentreprise a lanc  chaque fois une flotte de soixante satellites depuis le dbut de la mission, avec un premier lancement au mois de mai et un second lancement au mois de novembre 2019. Le troisime lancement, compos aussi de 60 nouveaux satellites, a eu lieu dans la nuit dhier  aujourdhui depuis le complexe de lancement 40 de Cap Canaveral, en Floride. Cela a t diffus en direct sur le site officiel et la chane YouTube de SpaceX.

SpaceX continue de lancer sa constellation de satellites en rseau, connue sous le nom de Starlink. L'objectif de Starlink est de crer un rseau qui aidera  fournir des services Internet  ceux qui ne sont pas encore connects, et de fournir un Internet fiable et abordable dans le monde entier. Ainsi, SpaceX a lanc hier  bord de la fuse Falcon 9 les 60 satellites de la troisime flotte. Si tout sest bien pass, la mission Starlink devrait dsormais contenir une flotte de 180 satellites en orbite. SpaceX prvoit de lancer  terme environ 12 000 satellites.

Ces satellites ont une structure compacte  cran plat pour fournir un service Internet mondial. Chaque vaisseau spatial ne pse que 575 livres (260 kilogrammes). Toutefois, aprs le lancement du premier lot de 60 satellites Starlink en mai et du second en novembre dernier, de nombreux astronomes se sont plaints de la brillante chane de satellites qui entravait leurs observations. Pour y remdier, SpaceX a mis au point un traitement d'assombrissement dans le but de rduire la rflectivit. Le revtement est actuellement test sur l'un des satellites nouvellement lancs.




Jeff Hall, directeur de l'observatoire Lowell  Flagstaff en Arizona, a dclar que jusqu' prsent les satellites Starlink n'ont t qu'un problme occasionnel. Cependant, il a aussi expliqu que le risque d'observation des toiles augmentera  mesure que la constellation s'largira et que d'autres socits lanceront leurs propres flottes. Tlsat et LeoSat Enterprises du Canada seraient galement sur le coup. Hall dirige le comit de l'American Astronomical Society sur la pollution lumineuse, les dbris spatiaux et les interfrences radio, et il collabore avec SpaceX sur cette question.

Selon certaines sources, la question est d'ailleurs  l'ordre du jour de la confrence de la socit  Hawa cette semaine.  Tout ce qui obscurcit les satellites est un pas dans la bonne direction , a dclar Hall dans un courriel lundi. Selon lui, il est trop tt pour savoir si le revtement sombre dvelopp par SpaceX fonctionnera, mais c'est certainement juste une premire tape et pas assez pour attnuer les problmes que l'astronomie va rencontrer avec les satellites Starlink. Cette question va-t-elle ralentir le projet de fourniture dInternet depuis lespace dElon Musk ?

En effet, les satellites Starlink sont initialement placs sur une orbite relativement basse (180 miles, environ 290 kilomtres), facilement visible comme un long amas allong paradant dans le ciel nocturne. Quelques mois aprs, des propulseurs  krypton lvent les satellites sur une orbite de 340 milles (environ 550 kilomtres). Selon SpaceX, plus l'orbite est haute, moins les satellites sont visibles depuis le sol. De mme, SpaceX a dit qu'il fournit aux groupes d'astronomie les coordonnes des satellites  l'avance, afin qu'ils puissent viter les temps de survol lumineux.

Selon certaines sources, avec ce troisime lancement qui porte la flotte de satellites Starlink  180, SpaceX est devenu l'entreprise comptant le plus grand nombre de satellites en orbite au monde. De plus, la socit prvoirait 20 autres lancements Starlink pour le compte de cette anne. Cela dit, le problme de rflexion risque de devenir plus crucial dans les prochains mois, car dautres entreprises se prparent galement  lancer leur propre constellation de satellites. Parmi les autres, citons Amazon et OneWeb de Jeff Bezos. SpaceX pourrait entrer en service plus tard cette anne dans le Nord des tats-Unis et au Canada, puis s'tendre aux rgions les plus peuples du monde aprs 24 lancements.

Sources : SpaceX, Kennedy Space Center

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Les 60 premiers satellites de Starlink, le projet d'Elon Musk pour fournir Internet depuis l'espace, sont lancs en orbite aprs deux tentatives

 ::fleche::  SpaceX lance 60 autres satellites Starlink tout en tablissant deux records de rutilisation de fuses, l'entreprise a connu 50 lancements conscutifs russis

 ::fleche::  La flottille de 60 satellites de SpaceX est visible dans le ciel nocturne et cela inquite les astronomes

 ::fleche::  SpaceX annonce qu'il dploiera le haut dbit par satellite  travers les tats-Unis plus rapidement que prvu et demande le feu vert des autorits

 ::fleche::  SpaceX veut apporter aux consommateurs du monde entier une connexion Internet haut dbit qui n'est pas chre. Baptis Starlink, ce projet pourrait modifier le paysage de l'industrie des tlcoms

----------


## tlt

trs belle initiative, surtout pour nous autres qui sommes dans le trou du cul du monde  ::aie::  .
a va bousluler un peu le march

----------


## 4sStylZ

J'ai peur pour la pollution de l'espace. Je me demande le poids, l'impact des individus comme Jeff Hall.

----------


## Grisou

Non! Ce ne sont pas des satellites ce sont des mines qui feront barrage en cas d'attaque ALIEN !

Mais non, je ne suis pas parano !

----------


## henryII

J'attends cette nouvelle concurrence pour les cablo-oprateurs belges qui tarifient 3x plus cher qu'en France pour un service similaire
Ils se font des c}*`@es| en or sur notre dos...

----------


## Ryu2000

> les cablo-oprateurs belges qui tarifient 3x plus cher qu'en France pour un service similaire


Les Franais peuvent remercier Free.
D'abord il y a eu la Freebox : internet illimit + tlphone illimit + TV illimit pour 30/mois.
Puis il y a eu Free Mobile : appelle illimit + sms illimit + donnes illimit pour 20/mois (16 si t'as une freebox), et il  y aussi un forfait  2 qui n'est pas trop mal.

Les oprateurs ont tendance  se mettre d'accord pour maintenir des prix levs :
Affaire de l'entente entre trois oprateurs de tlphonie mobile en France

Les gars d'AOL n'ont pas t content de voir la Freebox arriver en 2002 :



Mobiles : l'arrive de Free a cass les prix en 2012



> Selon l'Arcep, les prix des services mobiles ont baiss de 11,4% en 2012. Une chute qui s'explique en partie par l'arrive de Free sur le march.


Maintenant les oprateurs n'ont plus de boutique et les centres d'appelles sont en dehors de France, mais on paie moins cher nos abonnement.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*SpaceX teste un satellite noir pour rduire la menace de la "mgaconstellation" pour l'astronomie,*
*Pendant que les astronomes se penchent sur le problme* 

L'entreprise arospatiale SpaceX a lanc trois lots de satellites Starlink, pour un total d'environ 180 satellites  ce jour. Le dernier lot a t lanc le lundi 6 janvier et les deux lots prcdents avaient t lancs en mai et en novembre de l'anne dernire. Ils sont plus vidents dans le ciel nocturne immdiatement aprs le lancement, avant qu'ils n'augmentent leurs orbites  des altitudes plus leves o ils sont plus loigns et semblent plus faibles. Toute la menace des mgaconstellations pour lastronomie na pas encore t dfinitivement value, mais les astronomes se sont plaints des tranes de lumire sur leurs images depuis le premier lancement de ces satellites. Toutefois, l'entreprise a dcid de trouver une solution au problme en envoyant sur le dernier lancement un satellite assombri exprimentalement.

Le satellite appel DarkSat, lanc avec un "traitement exprimental d'obscurcissement", vise  rduire la luminosit de la mgaconstellation de satellites, dont les scientifiques craignent qu'elles n'interfrent avec les observations astronomiques. Par ailleurs, dautres entreprises sapprtent  lancer leur propre constellation de satellites, dont Tlsat et LeoSat Enterprises du Canada, Amazon et OneWeb de Jeff Bezos. Par consquent, d'ici quelques annes, des dizaines de milliers de nouveaux satellites pourraient s'envoler au-dessus de nos ttes, et les tranes de lumire causes par leur rflexion pourraient dgrader les images astronomiques.


Le mercredi daprs le lancement de la troisime flotte de satellites, des milliers d'astronomes se sont rassembls  Honolulu  Hawa pour une runion annuelle de l'American Astronomical Society (AAS), a rapport Alexandra Witze dans le journal scientifique Nature. Lors de la runion, ces scientifiques ont discut de limpact potentiel des satellites sur divers tlescopes, et de ce qui pourrait tre fait  leur sujet.  L'anne 2020 est l'occasion de dterminer ce qui permet de rduire cet impact , a dclar Jeffrey Hall, directeur de l'observatoire Lowell  Flagstaff (Arizona) et prsident du comit de la socit sur la pollution lumineuse. Les astronomes ont, par ailleurs, exprim leurs inquitudes sur la faon dont la pollution lumineuse pourrait entraver leur capacit  faire de la recherche, depuis des mois.

Mais lentreprise dElon Musk dit tre dtermine  rsoudre ce problme. Patricia Cooper, vice-prsidente de SpaceX charge des affaires gouvernementales relatives aux satellites, a dclar lors d'une sance de la runion sur l'astronomie que  SpaceX est absolument dtermin  trouver une solution pour que notre projet Starlink n'entrave pas la valeur des recherches que vous entreprenez tous . Notons que jusqu' prsent, l'une des mesures prises par SpaceX a t d'essayer d'assombrir l'un des satellites.  Sur ce vol, SpaceX teste galement un traitement exprimental d'assombrissement sur un des satellites afin de rduire davantage l'albdo du corps des satellites , a dclar SpaceX lors dun communiqu de presse.

*Plusieurs facteurs contribuent  la luminosit des satellites, dont la constellation s'agrandit* 

De nombreux astronomes ont paniqu en mai, peu aprs le lancement par SpaceX du premier lot de 60 satellites Starlinks et les tlescopes ont commenc  photographier leurs tranes de lumineuses. Leur luminosit a t une surprise, a dit Patrick Seitzer, un astronome de l'Universit de Ann Arbor au Michigan.  Les nouvelles mgaconstellations qui seront mises en service pourraient tre plus lumineuses que 99 % de tout ce qui se trouve en orbite terrestre, et c'est de l que vient l'inquitude , a-t-il dit.

Lors de la runion du 8 janvier, les astronomes, qui se sont entretenus avec des reprsentants de SpaceX, ont dit que plusieurs facteurs contribuent  ltonnante luminosit des satellites. Selon SpaceX, la position des panneaux solaires pourrait y tre pour quelque chose.  En effet, la position temporaire des panneaux des satellites avant la monte en orbite pourrait les faire rflchir davantage la lumire du soleil. La vitesse  laquelle un satellite se dplace  travers le champ de vision d'un tlescope est galement importante  plus il se dplace lentement, plus la luminosit s'accumule par pixel d'image, a rapport Witze.

Selon le rapport, les calculs suggrent que les tranes Starlink interfreront avec l'astronomie de faon plus significative durant les heures entourant le crpuscule et l'aube. C'est un problme particulier pour les observations qui doivent tre faites au crpuscule, comme la recherche de certains astrodes proches de la Terre. Et pendant les courtes nuits d't, les traces des satellites pourraient tre visibles toute la nuit.


Selon les astronomes du Comit de l'AAS sur la pollution lumineuse, les interfrences radio et les dbris spatiaux, il y avait environ 200 objets en orbite autour de la Terre qui pouvaient tre vus  l'il nu avant le lancement du projet Starlink. Les satellites Starlink lancs jusqu' prsent ont  peu prs doubl ce nombre, et SpaceX prvoit que 1 584 de ces satellites seront en orbite d'ici la fin de 2020. La constellation de satellites fournira l'Internet  large bande  un plus grand nombre de personnes dans le monde entier, a dit la socit.

Selon Patrick Seitzer, ce nombre de satellites serait grable. Mais  ce n'est qu'un dbut , a-t-il dclar lors de la confrence de presse. SpaceX prvoit de lancer 10 ou 20 fois plus de satellites Starlink  terme, a-t-il dit. Selon le comit, ces satellites sont particulirement proccupants pour les observatoires qui effectuent de grandes tudes du ciel, comme le futur observatoire Vera C. Rubin (anciennement appel Large Synoptic Survey Telescope). Il captera beaucoup de ces satellites perturbateurs dans ses images, lorsqu'il commencera  fonctionner en 2022.

*L'assombrissement des satellites ne rsoudra pas  lui seul le problme, daprs lun des astronomes*

Lors d'une confrence de presse tenue mercredi pendant la runion sur astronomie, les astronomes du comit ont partag ce qu'ils ont appris sur les plans de SpaceX et sur son nouveau satellite assombri grce  une srie de conversations au cours des derniers mois. Selon Jeffrey Hall, l'assombrissement des satellites ne rsoudra pas  lui seul le problme, cependant. Le simple fait de peindre le corps des satellites d'une couleur plus fonce ferait que les satellites absorbent plus de chaleur pour la diffuser sous forme de lumire infrarouge. 

Selon lastronome, si la lumire infrarouge n'est pas visible pour les humains, c'est l'une des nombreuses sortes de lumire que les astronomes utilisent pour tudier le ciel. Le simple fait d'assombrir les satellites pourrait rduire la pollution lumineuse dans la lumire visible tout en augmentant la pollution dans l'infrarouge, a expliqu Hall.

Selon le rapport publi dans Nature, lquipe de Tony Tyson, physicien  l'Universit de Californie,  Davis, et scientifique en chef de l'Observatoire Vera C. Rubin, serait en train de travailler  la mise au point d'ventuels correctifs logiciels pour les tranes de satellite prvues, comme des moyens d'effacer lectroniquement les traces et autres dfauts qu'elles induisent dans les images astronomiques. Mais  il nous reste encore toute la complexit de la suppression de tous ces lments et de toutes ces erreurs systmatiques , a dit Tyson.

Selon Tyson, si les oprateurs de tlescope savent prcisment o chaque satellite apparatra et  quelle heure, ils peuvent faire pivoter le tlescope pour pointer vers une autre partie du ciel o il n'y a pas de satellite. C'est possible s'il y a 1 000 satellites, mais pas s'il y en a des dizaines de milliers, car le tlescope perd tellement de temps  manuvrer que  c'est sans espoir , a-t-il ajout.

L'obscurcissement est donc une premire tentative de rsoudre le problme. Avec DarkSat, les ingnieurs de SpaceX ont peint sur le satellite des surfaces qui diffusent ou rflchissent la lumire de faon diffuse, a dit Cooper. Cela pourrait les rendre suffisamment faibles pour tre invisibles  quiconque regarde un ciel nocturne typique, mais presque certainement encore visibles pour la plupart des tlescopes de recherche astronomique, a rapport Witze.

Toutefois, jusqu' ce que le satellite noirci atteigne son altitude finale  la fin de fvrier, les astronomes ne pourront pas effectuer de tests pour voir l'efficacit de ce "traitement exprimental d'obscurcissement " de SpaceX.

Source : Nature

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que le "traitement exprimental d'obscurcissement " appliqu  lun des satellites Starlink rsoudra le problme de pollution lumineuse ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les correctifs logiciels que lquipe de Tony Tyson est en train de mettre en place pourront tre efficaces contre les menaces des mgacontellations prvues ?

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  SpaceX travaille sur la correction des satellites Starlink pour qu'ils ne perturbent pas l'astronomie, En appliquant un revtement spcial sur le fond des engins
 ::fleche::  SpaceX lance 60 autres satellites dans le cadre de son projet Starlink, portant la flotte de satellites  180, et devient le plus grand oprateur de satellites au monde
 ::fleche::  La flottille de 60 satellites de SpaceX est visible dans le ciel nocturne, et cela inquite les astronomes
 ::fleche::  SpaceX d'Elon Musk demande l'autorisation pour le lancement de 30 000 satellites Starlink supplmentaires, mais ses motivations ne seraient pas assez claires

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

Bah a dpend noir  quoi, noir dans le visuel l'infrarouge le radio le gamma ?

C'est pas parce que tu le vois noir qu'il ne rayonne pas. Article incomplet.

----------


## Leruas

C'est indiqu dans l'article justement

----------


## Kropernic

De toute faon, ils peuvent aussi blanc ou noir (ou jaune ou vert, pas de jaloux  ::aie:: ) qu'ils veulent, a fera de toute faon des tranes dans les astrophotos.  Juste qu'elles ne seront pas forcment blanches.

----------


## dom_beau

La prsence d'une multitude de satellites n'est pas le seul problme qui pointe  l'horizon des astronomes. La pollution lumineuse due  l'clairage de plus en plus intense des zones habites (et pourquoi pas aussi inhabites) devient aussi un problme. Bientt, la vue des toiles deviendra un dfi...

Personnellement, je crois que l'avenir est dans l'utilisation des outils informatiques. Que ce soit pour la soustraction de signaux bien dfinis (tranes de satellites) ou pour la rduction de signaux plus ou moins bien dfinis (diminution de l'intensit du fond du ciel), les ordis seront nos amis.

Une avant-premire a eu lieu lorsque les astronomes se sont rendu compte que le tlescope Hubble tait dfectueux. Les informaticiens/mathmaticiens ont alors rapidement dvelopp des algorithmes de dconvolution d'image pour compenser les aberrations. Et je ne parle pas ici d'optique adaptative.

C'est aussi ce qui va se passer avec les tranes lumineuses et la pollution lumineuse. Il n'en reste pas moins cependant que monsieur/madame Tout-le-monde (Odette ?  ::): ) n'y gagnera pas parce que nos yeux, eux, ne changeront pas!  ::calim2::

----------


## romeo1989

Avec les cots de lancement qui chutent les astronomes devraient penser  concevoir avec spacex des tlescope spatiaux  bas cot vue la facilit avec laquelle spacex conoit et lance les satellites

----------


## JackIsJack

Qui a valid que l'on pouvait enlaidir le ciel toil naturel de mon enfance  ?  Sniff.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Qui a valid





> Les autorits US ont donnes l'autorisation :
> SpaceX autorise  placer 12 000 satellites en orbite


Ce sont les autorits fdrales amricaines qui ont autoris SpaceX a placer 12 000 satellites en orbite.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ces revenus lui permettront de mettre plus de moyens  disposition de SpaceX pour terminer son nouveau modle de fuse qui est en train dtre dveloppe et baptise Starship, un nouvel engin spatial permettant de transporter des clients payants vers la Lune et d'*essayer ventuellement de coloniser Mars*.


Elon Musk explique comment envoyer un million dhumains sur Mars dici 2050
Il est peut-tre un peu trop optimiste  propos de la colonisation de mars.
Il veut construire 100 starships par an pour en avoir 1000 au bout de 10 ans.
Il veut qu'il y ait 3 voyages par jour (plus de 100 tonnes par vol)
Il veut envoyer 1 million de personne sur Mars en 30 ans.

Et l o on voit que c'est bien n'importe quoi :



> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1217991853615677440
> Needs to be such that anyone can go if they want, with loans available for those who dont have money

----------


## Citrax

Prochaine grosse eruption solaire et toutes ces guirlandes de noel passeront du rouge flamboyant au noir de cendres dans nos jardins.
Et bon debarras.

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

Je vois pas en quoi une ruption solaire va tout flinguer,  force de regarder les films catastrophes au rabais des chanes de la tnt, vous finissez par raconter n'importe quoi.

----------


## Ryu2000

Apparemment Citrax a raison, une grosse ruption solaire pourrait abmer des satellites.
Satellites grills, couche d'ozone endommage... quels impacts aurait une "super ruption solaire" sur notre plante ?



> Jean Lilensten, astronome franais exerant  l'Institut de plantologie et d'astrophysique de Grenoble, prcise encore :  "Il est notoire quils sont galement susceptibles doccasionner des pannes du rseau lectrique, de dgrader ou dinterrompre la navigation GPS et les transmissions radio et de donnes, *dendommager ou de dtruire des satellites*, de provoquer, sur certaines lignes, des pannes  bord des avions ou de soumettre le personnel de bord  un surplus de radiation".


En attendant la tempte solaire du millnaire



> Si l'impact de la tempte de 1859 a t modr, c'est que notre civilisation technologique n'en tait qu' ses balbutiements. Si un tel vnement se produisait aujourd'hui, les consquences seraient autrement plus graves : *les satellites seraient endommags*, les communications radio interrompues, et des pannes paralyseraient les rseaux lectriques  l'chelle continentale, entranant des semaines de perturbations. Bien que les temptes solaires de mme intensit que celle de 1859 soient heureusement rares  cela survient en moyenne deux fois par millnaire , des temptes d'intensit moiti moindre ont lieu tous les 50 ans environ. Celle du 13 mars 1989 a entran l'effondrement d'une partie du rseau lectrique au Qubec, ainsi que des perturbations radio dans le monde entier. Les estimations montrent que, si nous ne prenons pas les devants pour protger les dispositifs lectriques, les cots directs et indirects d'une autre tempte majeure pourraient galer ceux d'un ouragan ou d'un grand tremblement de terre.


Mais bon c'est peu probable qu'une ruption solaire assez puissante se produise dans un avenir proche.

----------


## Uther

Oui une ruption solaire peut abimer les satellites, et mme si c'est improbable pour la terre dans un avenir proche, souffler latmosphre d'une plante jusqu' la rendre inhabitable. 

Maintenant dans la ralit actuelle, on a depuis des dizaines d'annes des satellites gostationnaires, qui malgr quelques nuisances, survivent plutt bien dans l'ensemble. Starlink a beaucoup moins de risque d'tre touch puisse que ces satelittes sont en orbite basse et donc mieux protgs par le champs magntique terrestre. 

Les vents solaire sont assez tudis, il n'y a pas de grosse craintes dans l'avenir proche. Le jour o on aura des vent solaires assez forts pour griller l'intgralit d'une constellation en orbite basse, on risque d'avoir des soucis bien plus graves que l'internet haut dbit ou la luminosit du ciel.

----------


## Citrax

> Je vois pas en quoi une ruption solaire va tout flinguer,  force de regarder les films catastrophes au rabais des chanes de la tnt, vous finissez par raconter n'importe quoi.


Ouai, ouai................encore le meme type d'arguments ennuyant et le mec qui me sort ses references de trash tv alors que je ne la regarde meme pas.
Bon :

1- Je lui reponds ?
2- j'attends que l'univers le reduise en poussiere comme tous les croyants et les non-croyants.
3 je continue  rire et m'intresser  la science quand lui ne sais mme pas comment est construit un satellite il n'est pas capable d'aller sur un autre site scientifique pour APPRENDRE que le soleil ne fonctionne pas de ton fait, ni des tes allusions fantasmagoriques. C'est de la "science cosmique" coco, je ne m'amuse pas a inventer des choses.
5 visiblement il ne sait mme pas de quoi il parle  ::mur::  c'est moche mais je ne t'en veux pas... ::whistle::

----------


## Citrax

La question n'est pas tellement de savoir si a va se produire !
Mais "QUAND"  est-ce que a va se produire ?
A l'echelle de l'univers on peut dire que c'est bientt;   l'chelle d'un petit tre humain c'est inquantifiable mais deja entre 10 ans a 100 000 ans. Le soleil vit 10 milliard d'anne pour rappel, enfin le notre.

Sauf que si on ajoute statistiquement a d'autres facteurs aggravants actuels comme l'inversion des ples actuelle, plus une baisse d'un champ magntique terrestre cela va durer combien de temps ?
a personne ne le sait, personne ne l'a vecu,  peut-tre un jour,  peut-tre 6 mois ou plus.

Si quelqu'un qui a dj vcu une inversion des ples peut apporter son exprience dans l'humanit ce serait bien sauf que ce n'est pas trop le cas.

_La dernire inversion des ples magntiques terrestres se serait droule beaucoup plus lentement que nous le pensions. Selon une rcente tude, la dernire inversion du champ magntique terrestre se serait droule sur 22'000 ans au total, soit une dure beaucoup plus importante que prcdemment estim (4000 ans).12 aot 2019_
https://trustmyscience.com/derniere-...nte-que-prevu/

Pourquoi lance t'on encore des satellites pour etudier le soleil ??
Quels sont les satellites vraiment protegs contre les iem, contre ces vents ?
Et a un niveau moindre, qui a part l'arme a des appareils protegs contre les iem ? Rien que ca c'est risible.

Je ne suis pas pour les croyances, ni les catastrophes ni la religion et encore moins les thories de l'Apocalypse mais les faits sont l il faut juste les voir.                                     (......et lire les bons articles, a c'est sr.)

----------


## Christian Olivier

*SpaceX dElon Musk fait un grand pas en avant vers la fourniture d'Internet en Australie  travers Starlink*
*Et son vaste rseau de satellites interconnects*

Par le biais de lAustralian Communications & Media Authority (ACMA), le gouvernement australien a rcemment approuv linclusion des entreprises SpaceX - socit du milliardaire Elon Musk -, Swarm Technologies et Kepler Communications dans lAustralia Foreign Space Objects Determination list qui rpertorie les socits trangres autorises  demander des autorisations pour fournir des services de communication dans le pays.

La dcision de lACMA dinclure ces entreprises technologiques trangres dans lAustralia Foreign Space Objects Determination list permet aux bnficiaires de demander des licences pour fournir des services. Linscription sur cette liste est notamment essentielle avant quun rseau satellitaire dtenu par des trangers ne soit autoris  fonctionner sur des frquences spcifiques en Australie. Grce  cela, SpaceX pourra par exemple demander des licences afin dtablir des communications entre ses satellites et des bases en Australie. Le rgulateur australien a toutefois prcis que faire partie de la liste  ne confre pas  lentit un droit pour lobtention dune licence, mais constitue plutt un prrequis pour quune licence dappareil spatial puisse tre dlivre .

 
SpaceX, officiellement Space Exploration Technologies Corporation, est une entreprise amricaine travaillant dans le domaine de lastronautique et du vol spatial. Fonde le 6 mai 2002 par lentrepreneur milliardaire Elon Musk, SpaceX est lun des deux prestataires privs  qui la NASA a confi un contrat de transport de fret vers la Station spatiale internationale (ISS) dans le cadre du programme COTS.

 travers son entreprise SpaceX, Elon Musk sest lanc dans un nouveau dfi : celui de permettre aux consommateurs du monde entier davoir enfin accs  une connexion Internet haut dbit stable et de bonne qualit, mais qui nest pas onreuse.  terme, la socit souhaite exploiter des milliers de satellites qui feront le tour de la plante  une altitude denviron 482  1126 kilomtres. Ce projet a t baptis Starlink. Sil aboutit, ce projet pourrait profondment modifier le paysage de lindustrie des tlcommunications. Cela pourrait galement rapporter des milliards de dollars  SpaceX chaque anne (30 milliards de dollars, daprs Elon Musk) si Starlink pouvait effectivement concurrencer les fournisseurs Internet existants et aider  mettre davantage de personnes en ligne.

Elon Musk, le patron de SpaceX, est persuad qu terme sa constellation Starlink qui se prsentera comme un vaste rseau compos de milliers de satellites interconnects deviendra  le systme Internet  large bande le plus avanc au monde . SpaceX a dj obtenu une autorisation similaire aux tats-Unis en 2018, ce qui lui a permis quelques mois plus tard de procder  titre exprimental au lancement de 60 satellites en Floride. La socit dElon Musk a depuis mis en orbite 242 satellites dans le cadre de son projet Starlink dont louverture commerciale de Starlink est prvue pour 2020.

Signalons au passage que SpaceX cherche aussi  obtenir lautorisation de lUnion internationale des tlcommunications pour lexploitation de 30 000 satellites supplmentaires  une frquence,  un niveau de puissance et  une position spcifiques dans lespace. Lannonce a t faite le 15 octobre par SpaceNews (publication imprime et numrique qui couvre lactualit conomique et politique de lindustrie spatiale et des satellites). Ce nombre sajoute aux 12 000 satellites dj approuvs par la US Federal Communications Commission.

Base  Toronto, Kepler Communications veut fournir des services de stockage et de transmission de donnes et dInternet des objets (IoT) aux utilisateurs australiens en utilisant une constellation de satellites. Swarm Technologies, base  Mountain View, en Californie, quant  lui, cherche  obtenir lautorisation afin de proposer une connectivit bidirectionnelle pour lIoT et les capteurs de machine  machine en Australie.

Cependant, tout le monde en Australie ne considre pas ce dnouement comme une bonne chose. Loprateur australien de tlvision Foxtel, par exemple, estime que SpaceX ne devrait pas figurer sur lAustralia Foreign Space Objects Determination list, assurant que les activits de cette entreprise sur le territoire australien interfreraient avec ses propres services satellitaires.

 Cest un maillon essentiel de notre chane de production, et les consquences des interfrences, des interruptions ou des dgradations de la marge se situent au plus haut niveau des consquences pour une entreprise telle que Foxtel , a dclar Foxtel.

Source : CNBC

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Sachant que lAustralie fait partie des Five Eyes, pensez-vous que SpaceX rencontrera dventuelles difficults pour simplanter an Australie ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  SpaceX teste un satellite noir pour rduire la menace de la "mgaconstellation" pour l'astronomie, pendant que les astronomes se penchent sur le problme
 ::fleche::  SpaceX travaille sur la correction des satellites Starlink pour qu'ils ne perturbent pas l'astronomie, En appliquant un revtement spcial sur le fond des engins
 ::fleche::  SpaceX d'Elon Musk demande l'autorisation pour le lancement de 30 000 satellites Starlink supplmentaires, mais ses motivations ne seraient pas assez claires
 ::fleche::  SpaceX lance 60 autres satellites dans le cadre de son projet Starlink, portant la flotte de satellites  180, et devient le plus grand oprateur de satellites au monde

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

> Ouai, ouai................encore le meme type d'arguments ennuyant et le mec qui me sort ses references de trash tv alors que je ne la regarde meme pas.
> Bon :
> 
> 1- Je lui reponds ?
> 2- j'attends que l'univers le reduise en poussiere comme tous les croyants et les non-croyants.
> 3 je continue  rire et m'intresser  la science quand lui ne sais mme pas comment est construit un satellite il n'est pas capable d'aller sur un autre site scientifique pour APPRENDRE que le soleil ne fonctionne pas de ton fait, ni des tes allusions fantasmagoriques. C'est de la "science cosmique" coco, je ne m'amuse pas a inventer des choses.
> 5 visiblement il ne sait mme pas de quoi il parle  c'est moche mais je ne t'en veux pas...


Mais tu parles de quoi ?

Ya eu combien d'ruptions en 100ans qui ont plomb tous le systme lectrique mondial ?

0

Alors la ramne pas avec tes situations catastrophes qui n'existent que dans ta petite tte.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Des astronomes appellent  une action en justice contre la pollution lumineuse de SpaceX,*
*Craignant que l'afflux de satellites sur l'orbite terrestre ne rende les observations plus difficiles au sol* 

Dans le cadre de sa constellation Starlink pour fournir lInternet moins coteux aux endroits o laccs est peu fiable ou totalement inexistant, lentreprise SpaceX dElon Musk a dj obtenu lautorisation du lancement de 12 000 satellites Starlink et attend encore une autorisation pour 30 000 engins supplmentaires. Mais  peine a-t-elle commenc  positionner les premiers satellites dans lorbite terrestre que la pollution lumineuse engendre par les engins brillants suscite la polmique dans le milieu des astronomes. 

SpaceX a dj lanc 240 satellites, dont deux lancements de 60 satellites chacun pour seulement le mois de janvier. Mais un groupe de trois astronomes italiens veut lempcher de continuer cette mission, craignant que l'afflux de satellites sur l'orbite terrestre ne rende les observations plus difficiles au sol. Dans un article publi sur arXiv, les trois astronomes italiens des Observatoires astronomies de Rome, Brera et Trieste se dressent contre  la menace dempcher laccs  la pleine connaissance du cosmos et [contre] la perte dune richesse intangible dune valeur incommensurable pour lhumanit .


Dans leur article, ils appellent la communaut internationale des astronomes  attaquer en justice ltat amricain. En effet, des projets de constellations de satellites privs, autoriss par le rgulateur amricain, se multiplient, et les astronomes ont commenc  se plaindre, ds le lancement des 60 premiers satellites Starlink, des traines de lumire qui dgradent considrablement le ciel nocturne, empchant lobservation de nombre dentre eux. Plusieurs entreprises, notamment  OneWeb et Amazon veulent galement placer chacun plusieurs milliers dengins en orbite pour proposer leur propre offre Internet.

Le trio d'astronomes tente de mobiliser des soutiens en faveur d'une action en justice pour empcher SpaceX de lancer davantage de ses satellites de communication  haute visibilit, tout en cherchant  maintenir en attente le dploiement des autres constellations. Pour eux, le dploiement complet de ces constellations de satellites particulirement brillants perturberait, non seulement, le travail des astronomes et scientifiques tudiant le cosmos depuis la Terre,  puisque les satellites Starlink peuvent changer dorbite de faon autonome, il est impossible de programmer des observations qui les viteraient , crivent-ils. Mais galement, ces constellations gantes de satellites perturberaient galement la radioastronomie, les ondes mises par les satellites polluant compltement ce qui pourrait nous parvenir de lespace profond. 

 L'idal serait d'arrter le dploiement de ce genre de satellites jusqu' ce que le problme soit trs bien tudi. Nous devons comprendre quel est l'impact sur le ciel , a dclar Michele Maris, de l'Observatoire astronomique de Trieste en Italie, qui fait partie du groupe demandant des poursuites judiciaires.

*Les dommages que pourrait occasionner le dploiement des constellations gantes de satellites*

Il y a actuellement 1500 satellites actifs en orbite autour de la Terre. Les experts de l'espace craignent que la multiplication des satellites de communication sur une orbite terrestre basse dj surpeuple ne rende plus probables les collisions entre satellites. Selon les astronomes, cela pourrait rendre l'hypothse de l'astronome Donald Kessler, galement connue sous le nom de "syndrome de Kessler", une relle possibilit et pourrait crer un scnario astro-apocalyptique dans lequel une collision de satellites cre un effet de cascade provoquant d'autres collisions. La pollution spatiale qui en rsulterait pourrait crer un nuage impntrable de dbris spatiaux et, par consquent, tenir l'humanit en otage sur Terre.

Les chercheurs ont galement soulign que ces perturbations auront un cot conomique,  commencer par le manque  gagner pour largent investi dans la recherche rendue caduque par la pollution du ciel. Les dommages seront galement culturels et humains par la privation dfinitive et surtout omniprsente du ciel tel que des millions de gnrations de terriens avaient pu le contempler avant ce besoin grandissant de donner lInternet  tous sur  partir de lespace, ont estim les chercheurs. 


Dans son commentaire adress au magazine scientifique New Scientist, Chris Johnson, conseiller en droit spatial pour le Secure World Foundation a dit :  Il est temps pour la communaut spatiale largie de se demander ce qui a le plus dimportance : la possibilit de pratiquer lastronomie depuis la Terre et la vue traditionnelle du ciel nocturne, ou un Internet moins cher accessible depuis lespace .

Pour viter que la constellation Starlink mette en pril les conditions d'observation des observatoires astronomiques terrestres du monde entier, qui dpendent d'un ciel obscurci pour faire des observations sur l'univers, les astronomes avaient dj lanc lalerte en juin 2019, puis mis en ligne une ptition en janvier 2020, signe par dj plus de 1 500 de leurs pairs. Mais la seule raction,  ce jour, fut la dcision de SpaceX de tester un nouveau revtement exprimental un peu moins lumineux sur les parties les plus exposes dun de ses satellites. Les astronomes prconisent donc de passer  la vitesse suprieure, en passant par la procdure judiciaire.

 Comprenant le risque pour la communaut astronomique, une srie d'actions sont proposes dans ce document pour attnuer et contenir les effets les plus dangereux dcoulant de tels changements dans la population des petits satellites , crivent les astronomes dans leur document de 16 pages.

*Appel  une action en justice contre ltat amricain*

Le groupe affirme que pour stopper les mgaconstellations, une affaire pourrait tre porte devant la Cour internationale de justice pour faire valoir que le ciel nocturne est un droit humain partag en vertu de la Convention du patrimoine mondial.  Le prjudice ici est l'atteinte  notre patrimoine culturel, le ciel nocturne, et les dommages montaires dus  la perte de la radio et d'autres types d'astronomie , crivent les astronomes. Ou bien un procs pourrait tre intent contre la Commission fdrale des communications (FCC) aux tats-Unis pour avoir accord une licence  Starlink, qui, selon le groupe, pourrait avoir enfreint la loi sur la politique environnementale nationale (NEPA).

 Il serait souhaitable d'adopter des rsolutions contingentes et limitatives  ratifier en tant que rgles internationales communes , crivent les astronomes.  Ils suggrent que les tats, directement victimes de cette pollution lumineuse en devenir via leurs projets de recherche ou leurs sites dobservatoires terrestres, portent eux-mmes laffaire en justice.  Il est essentiel quun gouvernement, comme le Chili, lItalie ou la France, poursuive les tats-Unis devant la Cour internationale de justice , crivent-ils. Ils suggrent galement qu'en attendant, toutes les mgaconstellations soient mises en attente. 

 S'il n'est pas possible de laisser une meilleure plante aux gnrations futures, nous pouvons au moins essayer de ne pas l'empirer , a dclar Stefano Gallozzi, membre du groupe  l'Observatoire astronomique de Rome en Italie.

Cette proposition de procs survient quelques semaines aprs les allgations selon lesquelles la FCC aurait illgalement approuv les plans de SpaceX pour le dploiement de la mgaconstellation. Cependant, lagence fdrale amricaine a dclar dans un communiqu qu'elle  rejetait fermement  toute allgation de violation de la NEPA et que son approbation de Starlink tait  tout  fait lgale .

Pendant ce temps, SpaceX va de lavant avec sa mission Starlink. Les lancements sont en cours, et la socit devrait envoyer 1500 satellites Starlink en 2020. Le projet  a t approuv par les autorits rglementaires australiennes avant son dernier lancement de janvier. Il nest pas clair que OneWeb et Amazon de Jeff Bezos ont lintention de modifier leur plan pour leur projet dInternet accessible depuis lespace.

Avec la pollution lumineuse ne figurant pas vraiment au sommet des priorits gopolitiques mondiales, on ne sait pas si les chercheurs pourront tre entendus. Cependant, pour Chris Johnson, malgr les minces chances de succs d'une action en justice, un argument pourrait tre avanc.

Source : Appel des astronomes

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de lappel  des astronomes ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que lappel sera entendu par la communaut mondiale des astronomes et que chaque pays portera plainte contre les tats-Unis ? 
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous quune action en justice contre la FCC mettra fin ou modifiera la mission Starlink de SpaceX ?

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  SpaceX annonce qu'il dploiera le haut dbit par satellite  travers les tats-Unis plus rapidement que prvu, et demande le feu vert des autorits
 ::fleche::  SpaceX teste un satellite noir pour rduire la menace de la "mgaconstellation" pour l'astronomie, pendant que les astronomes se penchent sur le problme
 ::fleche::  SpaceX travaille sur la correction des satellites Starlink pour qu'ils ne perturbent pas l'astronomie, en appliquant un revtement spcial sur le fond des engins
 ::fleche::  SpaceX d'Elon Musk fait un grand pas en avant vers la fourniture d'Internet en Australie  travers Starlink, et son vaste rseau de satellites interconnects

----------


## eldran64

C'est le pot de terre contre le pot de fleur.
Je ne suis pas partisan de l'internet via les satellites.

Si on oublie le cot monstrueux d'autant de lancement, c'est surtout la pollution environnementale gnre pour le lancement de tout ces satellites qui me proccupe le plus.
Pour la partie pollution lumineuse, elle aura probablement des impacts sur les animaux diurnes (il faudrait faire des tudes l dessus).

Bref l'environnement d'un ct et le fric de l'autre pour moi la messe est dite.  ::roll::

----------


## spyserver

Starlink est une catastrophe et c'est que le dbut ... c'est l'inverse de ce qu'il faut faire ..! Il trompe dj les observatoires ... arrter de foutre ces objets dans le ciel juste pour pouvoir aller sur Facebook dans le dsert australien !!!

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

> C'est le pot de terre contre le pot de fleur.
> Je ne suis pas partisan de l'internet via les satellites.
> 
> Si on oublie le cot monstrueux d'autant de lancement, c'est surtout la pollution environnementale gnre pour le lancement de tout ces satellites qui me proccupe le plus.
> Pour la partie pollution lumineuse, elle aura probablement des impacts sur les animaux diurnes (il faudrait faire des tudes l dessus).
> 
> Bref l'environnement d'un ct et le fric de l'autre pour moi la messe est dite.


N'importe quoi, c'est pas des phares de 1000000 Lumens mais des satellites. Je vois pas en quoi marguerite dans son pr va pter son cble plus que d'habitude car ya 2000 satellites spacex en plus des autres au dessus de sa tte.

Un fuse restera plus cologique que 1 milliard de voiture qui carburent chaque jour.

Bref tu sais pas de quoi tu parles.

----------


## raghan

Et ben.....
Qu'est ce que a va tre quand les Russes vont mettre en place leurs panneaux d'affichage publicitaire gants dans l'espace d'ici 2021, visibles depuis la Terre............

----------


## Jipt

> Et ben.....
> Qu'est ce que a va tre quand les Russes vont mettre en place leurs panneaux d'affichage publicitaire gants dans l'espace d'ici 2021, visibles depuis la Terre............


source ?

----------


## rawsrc

> source ?






 ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> elle aura probablement des impacts sur les animaux diurnes


Je ne crois pas que la nuit les satellites SpaceX sont plus lumineux que les toiles.
a ne devrait pas tellement perturb les animaux, de toute faon des satellites il y en avait dj avant, et SpaceX va les peindre dans une couleur moins rflchissante (heureusement les satellites en sont pas recouvert de mylar ^^).




> Pensez-vous quune action en justice contre la FCC mettra fin ou modifiera la mission Starlink de SpaceX ?


Je ne sais pas...
Il va y avoir un combat entre le lobby capitaliste et le lobby des astronomes, normalement le match-up c'est 10-0 pour les capitalistes.
Envoyer des satellites rapportent de l'argent. Les consommateurs auront accs  internet partout.

===
Commission fdrale des communications
SpaceX autorise  placer 12.000 satellites en orbite



> La compagnie spatiale SpaceX a t *autorise par les autorits fdrales amricaines*  placer en orbite terrestre une constellation de 11.943 satellites destins  fournir une connexion internet  trs haut dbit sur Terre dans les annes 2020.


Il faudrait peut-tre changer le systme de rgulation des satellites.

----------


## SoyouzH2

Et ils ont bien raison, les mecs privatisent tout mme le ciel. Faut peut tre arrter a un moment.

----------


## Ryu2000

> source ?


Il doit probablement parler de a :
Des marques veulent utiliser le ciel toil pour diffuser leurs messages publicitaires



> La marque de soda Pepsi a pass un contrat avec la start-up russe qui a rendu publique son projet en janvier de lanne dernire. Nul doute quelle devrait rapidement tre rejointe par dautres. "La socit prvoit de lancer un premier essaim de satellites publicitaires lanne prochaine", prcise Europe 1. 
> 
> En 2021, nos yeux pourront donc rencontrer le logo dune enseigne de fast-food en cherchant la grande ourse.  terme, il suffira peut-tre de scruter le ciel pour connatre les dernires promotions sur la lessive.


Pepsi pourrait bientt projeter la premire publicit dans le ciel



> La technologie de StartRocket se base sur une srie de nano-satellites baptiss CubeSats et lancs dans l'espace. Les engins, situs dans l'orbite basse entre 400 et 500 kilomtres d'altitude, rflchissent la lumire du soleil et projettent des formes dans le ciel comme une constellation artificielle, formant un message.

----------


## Citrax

Malheureusement il faut dj tre hyper raliste, *il n'y a absolument aucune rgle ni aucune loi qui rgit l'espace et l'univers.*

corrigez-moi si je me trompe ? 
Mais  part le ciel jusqu' 20000 m d'altitude pour nos avions;  au-dessus c'est le vide, la libert, tout le monde fait ce qu'il veut comme il veut et s'approprie visiblement ce qu'il veut.
Non on compte cela est totalement prvisible que la conqute de l'espace sera un super gros foutoir.

 Pas besoin de chercher loin il suffit de voir l'histoire de l'humanit, la conqute des Amriques, la rue vers l'or, et cetera et cetera.
L'espace sera bientt un territoire de cowboys entre les grandes nations, les grosses firmes et n'importe qui pouvant y aller ou faire son business.

Comment viter cela ?
De quel droit imposer des rgles sur le reste de l'univers ? (qui n'appartient a personne au passage)

Ce qui va se passer la-haut dans les 80 prochaines annes va etre tres interessant...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Malheureusement il faut dj tre hyper raliste, *il n'y a absolument aucune rgle ni aucune loi qui rgit l'espace et l'univers.*


J'en sais rien, il faudrait un avocat spcialis dans le domaine.
Droit de l'espace



> Le droit de l'espace, au sens strict, est la branche du droit international qui traite des activits des tats dans l'espace dit  extra-atmosphrique .
> 
> Bien qu'il n'existe aucune limite entre l'espace arien et l'espace cosmique (la limite atmosphrique n'tant pas reconnue en droit), les rgles du droit de l'espace prvoient un rgime spcifique pour les activits d'exploration et d'utilisation de l'espace  extra-atmosphrique . Au sens large, le droit de l'espace comprend l'ensemble des rgles relatives aux activits spatiales, y compris les rgles de droit priv.
> (...)
> Les rponses lgislatives aux questions poses par la course  l'espace ont t trs rapides. En 1963, l'Assemble gnrale de l'ONU adoptait une rsolution qui consacrait les principes fondamentaux relatifs  ce nouveau domaine d'activits. L'Espace tait explor et utilis pour le bien commun de l'Humanit, n'tait pas susceptible d'appropriation et *ne pouvait tre l'objet de souverainet nationale*. En outre, *la responsabilit des tats actifs dans ce domaine tait engage pour toutes les activits menes sous leur juridiction*, qu'elles le soient par leur gouvernement ou par des particuliers. Cette rsolution prfigurait les 5 grands traits du Droit de l'espace.


Si vous tes chaud vous pouvez tudier a :
Droit de l'espace - Le principe de juridiction sur les objets spatiaux
Mais l je pense que des astronomes veulent qu'on change le fonctionnement, il va peut-tre falloir crer encore une autre organisation internationale (comme si il n'y en avait pas dj beaucoup trop).




> L'espace sera bientt un territoire de cowboys entre les grandes nations, les grosses firmes et n'importe qui pouvant y aller ou faire son business.


Ce sera surtout des entreprises, les grosses multinationales comme Starbucks, Subway, Apple, etc, auront plus de moyens que les tats  ::P: 
Boeing, Tesla, Blue Origin, dpassent dj la NASA, en quelque sorte.

----------


## eldran64

> Je ne crois pas que la nuit les satellites SpaceX sont plus lumineux que les toiles.
> a ne devrait pas tellement perturb les animaux, de toute faon des satellites il y en avait dj avant, et SpaceX va les peindre dans une couleur moins rflchissante (heureusement les satellites en sont pas recouvert de mylar ^^).


Les satellites de Starlink sont dj visible  lil nu du sol surtout quand ils passent dans le ciel nocturne. Le problme ce n'est pas les dizaines de satellites aujourd'hui mais les milliers lancs demain. Comme ils sont prs de la terre (en orbite basse), ils sont trs visibles.

Bref, on connait assez mal la faune et changer la tronche du ciel la nuit ne me parait pas anodin. A dfaut d'tre alarmiste, il serait de bon ton que des scientifiques spcialiss en faune et en flore prennent le temps de se pencher sur la question histoire de trancher efficacement. a limiterait pas mal les thories du complot/alarmistes en tout genre.

Pour ce qui est de l'observation du ciel par les hommes au sol pour tudier le cosmos (je ne parle pas de tata micheline qui admire les toiles mais des observatoires), quid de l'impact sur les observations? La comprhension de l'univers apporte pas mal de rponse en science fondamentale et il ne faudrait pas que la constellation Starlink vienne limiter tout a. En fait, je n'ai pas trop envie qu'on limite l'avance de la science (en gnant les observations) pour que tata micheline puisse regarder des chatons en 4K au fin fond du Vercors.




> J'en sais rien, il faudrait un avocat spcialis dans le domaine.


Compltement d'accord.

----------


## Ryu2000

> des observatoires


Il y a moyen de mettre en place des algorithmes qui effacent les satellites, c'est facile de diffrencier un satellite d'une toile par exemple (le satellite bouge vite).

Les satellites dElon Musk forment un train dtoiles dfilant dans le ciel, du jamais vu



> Quant aux astronomes professionnels, ils travaillent sur des zones de ciel extrmement rduites. Les chances pour quun satellite passe prcisment sur lobjet tudi sont presque nulles, analyse Jean-Eudes Arlot, astronome  lInstitut de mcanique cleste et de calcul des phmrides. *Quant aux relevs de ciel un peu plus systmatiques qui sont faits, ils ne devraient pas avoir beaucoup de mal  ignorer ces signaux parasites qui ne ressemblent pas du tout aux objets recherchs. Je ne crois pas quil y ait lieu de sinquiter*.


Au niveau des animaux je ne crois pas qu'il y ait une espce qui se base sur la position des plantes pour vivre, donc a devrait aller. Il y a des lumires largement plus drangeante que des satellites dans le ciel.
On verra ce que a va donner, mais je pense qu'il est possible que les entreprises restent libre de lancer des milliers de satellites.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

@Ryu : comme dit plus haut, actuellement, il y a assez peu de satellites (une centaine, je crois ?). Sauf que Musk veut en placer plusieurs milliers. Ca veut donc dire qu'il y aura en permanence des satellites visibles sur les images des observatoires. Ca va un poil changer les donne pour ceux ci. S'il faut nettoyer frame par frame plusieurs jours d'observation continue, le prix de la recherche va drastiquement augmenter.

----------


## Ryu2000

> S'il faut nettoyer frame par frame plusieurs jours d'observation continue, le prix de la recherche va drastiquement augmenter.


Je ne suis pas certains que a cote si cher, des algorithmes qui virent les satellites a ne doit pas tre si compliqu que a.
Peut-tre que c'est un peu comme ce principe :
Pose longue (photographie)



> Une pose longue consiste, en photographie,  utiliser, de jour, *un temps de pose assez long pour capturer nettement les lments fixes d'une scne tout en supprimant les lments en mouvement* ou en les rendant flous et, de nuit,  transformer les sources lumineuses mobiles en traines lumineuses.


Tu peux virer la foule sur des photos avec a, donc ya peut-tre moyen de faire un truc similaire pour supprimer les satellites.

====
Ok les satellites emmerdent ceux qui regardent le ciel. Maintenant il faut voir qui est le plus puissant entre les entreprises et les astronomes.

----------


## Jipt

> [] il serait de bon ton que des scientifiques spcialiss en faune et en flore prennent le temps de se pencher sur la question histoire de trancher efficacement.


Et comment ? En allant trouver les bestioles au fond des campagnes  trois heures du matin pour leur demander leur avis ?




> Pour ce qui est de l'observation du ciel par les hommes au sol pour tudier le cosmos (je ne parle pas de tata micheline qui admire les toiles mais des observatoires),


Mais peut-tre que tata micheline aimerait avoir au-dessus de ses yeux un ciel comme elle l'a toujours connu En tout cas, c'est mon souhait : quelle merveille ce ciel d'un noir pur constell de points brillants, par les froides nuits d'hiver sans lune, quel bonheur pour les yeux.
Et ils vont nous pourrir *aussi* a !
Bientt le ciel va ressembler  une fte foraine, du grand nawak,  ::cry:: 




> En fait, je n'ai pas trop envie qu'on limite l'avance de la science (en gnant les observations) pour que tata micheline puisse regarder des chatons en 4K au fin fond du Vercors.


On est d'accord.

----------


## Darkzinus

Arriver  mettre de la pollution visuelle dans l'espace, jusqu'o ira-t-on ?

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> Mais peut-tre que tata micheline aimerait avoir au-dessus de ses yeux un ciel comme elle l'a toujours connu En tout cas, c'est mon souhait : quelle merveille ce ciel d'un noir pur constell de points brillants, par les froides nuits d'hiver sans lune, quel bonheur pour les yeux.
> Et ils vont nous pourrir *aussi* a !
> Bientt le ciel va ressembler  une fte foraine, du grand nawak,


Bah qu'on nous rende alors la voie lactee. Le ciel nocturne est deja polue par les activites au sol. Pourquoi les michel et micheline ne se manifeste que maintenant ?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Tu peux virer la foule sur des photos avec a, donc ya peut-tre moyen de faire un truc similaire pour supprimer les satellites.





> S'il faut nettoyer frame par frame *plusieurs jours d'observation continue*, le prix de la recherche va drastiquement augmenter.


T'as une ide du nombre d'images que a reprsente ? Plusieurs To de prises de vue ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le ciel nocturne est deja polue par les activites au sol.


Ouais c'est clair, on voit dj rien  cause de l'clairage des villes...
Les trs grands tlescopes sont dans des zones dsertes.
Dans cette vido ils en parlent un peu :






> Plusieurs To de prises de vue ?


On est en 2020 ou bien ?
Il doit y avoir des algorithmes capable de virer les satellites des prises de vues en consommant trs peu de ressource.
Niveau stockage et puissance de calcul on est large, comme disait Jean-Eudes Arlot, astronome  lInstitut de mcanique cleste et de calcul des phmrides.

Des milliers de satellites c'est qu'un peu de parasite...
Enfin bref on verra ce qui va se passer, mais a risque de prendre du temps. En attendant la FCC a autoris SpaceX  lancer 12 000 satellites.

----------


## Jipt

> Bah qu'on nous rende alors la Voie lacte. Le ciel nocturne est dj pollu par les activits au sol. Pourquoi les michel et micheline ne se manifestent que maintenant ?


Ils se manifestaient, avant, mais on ne les entendait pas.

Et puis l, maintenant, a prend une autre dimension : avant, il "aurait suffi" de ralentir les activits au sol, on peut y aller  pied, alors qu'envoyer des machins "l-haut" a a une dimension d'inaccessible et d'ternel (parce que, oui, si un engin tombe en panne, on peut compter sur eux pour en envoyer 10  la place), sans aucun pouvoir l-dessus donc.

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

Sauf qu'il ne peuvent physiquement pas rester eternellement la-haut. Je suis d'accord qu'il faut se poser des questions sur, doit-on envoyer 12000 sat dans le ciel. Mais il faut se les poser pour de bonne question. C'est deja plus aux astronome profesionnel d'y repondre que au mec a sa longue vue dans son jardin. 

Il a deja des avions qui passe dans le ciel et ca passe bien moins vite qu'un satelite et en effet ca se corrige. La photo du trou noir c'est des tas de donnee depuis la terre donc avec bcp de correction a faire, ca a ete fait. On a des telescopes dans l'espace deja on est donc deja tres bien capable d'avoir des observations tres nette

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sauf qu'il ne peuvent physiquement pas rester eternellement la-haut.


Peut-tre que l'humanit va disparatre avant que le dernier satellite en orbite ne retombe. a dpendra de la cause de le disparition de l'humanit.
La terre a dj connue plusieurs extinctions massives.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> On est en 2020 ou bien ?
> Il doit y avoir des algorithmes capable de virer les satellites des prises de vues en consommant trs peu de ressource.


J'ai pas dit qu'on ne savait pas faire, j'ai dit que a allait prendre du temps et coter du pognon, surtout vu la densit de bruit qu'il va falloir corriger. Et les chercheurs ont tendance  en manquer, de pognon.

----------


## L33tige

> Je ne suis pas certains que a cote si cher, des algorithmes qui virent les satellites a ne doit pas tre si compliqu que a.
> Peut-tre que c'est un peu comme ce principe :
> Pose longue (photographie)
> 
> Tu peux virer la foule sur des photos avec a, donc ya peut-tre moyen de faire un truc similaire pour supprimer les satellites.
> 
> ====
> Ok les satellites emmerdent ceux qui regardent le ciel. Maintenant il faut voir qui est le plus puissant entre les entreprises et les astronomes.


En fait les tlescopes ont une camra en plus du combo capteur + objectif, qui sert  suivre l'objet photographi en s'orientant dynamiquement avec des moteurs, parce quune pose longue (on parle de longues minutes/heures pour le ciel profond) va transformer les points des toiles en long traits.

La pose longue a n'efface que les sources non lumineuses,  partir du moment ou a reflte ou produit de la lumire, a sera dans la photo finale. La photographie c'est littralement "crire avec la lumire".

D'ailleurs tout a c'est possible que s'il n'y  AUCUNE source de lumire proche, si vous avez ne serait-ce qu'un lampadaire dans votre rue et un observatoire dans votre jardin, vos photos seront crames.

----------


## L33tige

> Sauf qu'il ne peuvent physiquement pas rester eternellement la-haut. Je suis d'accord qu'il faut se poser des questions sur, doit-on envoyer 12000 sat dans le ciel. Mais il faut se les poser pour de bonne question. C'est deja plus aux astronome profesionnel d'y repondre que au mec a sa longue vue dans son jardin. 
> 
> Il a deja des avions qui passe dans le ciel et ca passe bien moins vite qu'un satelite et en effet ca se corrige. La photo du trou noir c'est des tas de donnee depuis la terre donc avec bcp de correction a faire, ca a ete fait. On a des telescopes dans l'espace deja on est donc deja tres bien capable d'avoir des observations tres nette


Au contraire un avion dans le ciel par rapport au sol a disparat bien plus vite qu'un satellite, un avion s'il se dplace de 3 kilomtre il n'est plus visible car bien plus proche de la courbure terrestre, un satellite pour parcourir la mme distance quivalente au sol doit parcourir bien plus de chemin. *C'est logique, si le satellite est  3km d'altitude son champ autour duquel il se dplace est gal au rayon de la terre + 3km.* Donc un avion  1km lui aura moins de distance  parcourir pour disparatre du champ de vision d'un tlescope.

Bon je l'ai super mal dcris mais le concept est l.

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> Au contraire un avion dans le ciel par rapport au sol a disparat bien plus vite qu'un satellite, un avion s'il se dplace de 3 kilomtre il n'est plus visible car bien plus proche de la courbure terrestre, un satellite pour parcourir la mme distance quivalente au sol doit parcourir bien plus de chemin. *C'est logique, si le satellite est  3km d'altitude son champ autour duquel il se dplace est gal au rayon de la terre + 3km.* Donc un avion  1km lui aura moins de distance  parcourir pour disparatre du champ de vision d'un tlescope.
> 
> Bon je l'ai super mal dcris mais le concept est l.


As tu deja vu un satellite passer dans le ciel ? Tu prend l'ISS par exemple, elle reste bien moins qu'un avion

----------


## Ryu2000

Bon ben tant pis pour les astrophysiciens !
Il faudra passer par des tlescopes qui sont plus loin que les satellites, comme Hubble ou des tlescopes du genre.

Projet Starlink: les satellites de SpaceX inquitent les astronomes



> Nathalie Ouellette est astrophysicienne  lUniversit de Montral. Sa passion : les galaxies. Contrairement aux toiles, les galaxies sont des objets disperss. Cela veut dire que la chercheuse doit observer une plus grande portion du ciel pour les voir. Et comme les galaxies sont peu brillantes vues de la Terre, elle doit les observer longtemps.
> 
>  Parce quil y a une plus grande rgion  observer, il y a une plus grande chance quun satellite entre dans mon champ de vision et passe par-dessus ma galaxie. Et pour prendre des images, la camra peut tre ouverte pendant 10, 20, 30 minutes. 
>  Encore une fois, les chances que quelque chose passe sont plus grandes. Et si un satellite passe, il ne laisse pas un point, mais une grosse ligne  travers la galaxie. 
> 
> Lorsquon lui demande si elle est inquite du projet Starlink de SpaceX, Nathalie Ouelette clate de rire. Un rire jaune.
>  normment !, lance-t-elle. Pour le type de science que je fais, cest vraiment inquitant. 
> Ces lignes que pourraient laisser les satellites de Starlink sur ses images, *Nathalie Ouellette convient quelle pourrait les enlever. Des satellites, il y en a dj dans le ciel, et personne nest  labri dun avion qui passe devant un tlescope.*
> 
> *On a quand mme de lexprience  soustraire des choses non dsirables de nos images, dit-elle.* Mais chaque fois quon fait a, on dgrade un peu nos donnes. Et a prend du temps. Pour corriger le signal dun satellite, il faut caractriser le satellite, connatre sa grosseur, sa brillance, sa trajectoire Oui, on pourrait contourner le problme. Mais oh mon Dieu quon na pas le got de soccuper de a ! Dans ce cas, cest vraiment la quantit qui fait peur.


Peut-tre que SpaceX va dvelopper des outils pour nettoyer tous les parasites que voient les tlescopes et le partager gratuitement.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Bon ben tant pis pour les astrophysiciens !
> Il faudra passer par des tlescopes qui sont plus loin que les satellites, comme Hubble ou des tlescopes du genre.


C'est toi qui les payes ? Non parce que si tu veux y mettre l'quivalent de ce qu'on a au sol,  savoir des centaines de tlscopes avec des miroirs trs larges, a va coter bonbon. Et je ne parles mme pas de l'entretien...

----------


## L33tige

> As tu deja vu un satellite passer dans le ciel ? Tu prend l'ISS par exemple, elle reste bien moins qu'un avion


On ne les voient pas parce quils sont loin et qu'on est limits par notre focale, mais je t'assure que l'ISS reste trs longtemps visible, c'est simple, un ami l' photographie de son jardin avec son tlescope, avec un avion il serait pass beaucoup trop vite pour laisser une trace. Voici la photo en question :

----------


## L33tige

> Bon ben tant pis pour les astrophysiciens !
> Il faudra passer par des tlescopes qui sont plus loin que les satellites, comme Hubble ou des tlescopes du genre.
> 
> Projet Starlink: les satellites de SpaceX inquitent les astronomes
> 
> 
> Peut-tre que SpaceX va dvelopper des outils pour nettoyer tous les parasites que voient les tlescopes et le partager gratuitement.


a ne marche que sur des prises courtes d'objets proches, enlve un parasite qu'est LUMINEUX(c'est bien l le soucis principal) quand tu photographies un objet  des millions de kilomtres, c'est comme cracher un mollard sur ton appareil photo.

----------


## Neckara

Hum en plaant 10 000 satellite dans un carr de 100x100, on pourrait thoriquement se faire un cran pour y balancer de la publicit.  ::aie:: 

Sinon pour la photo du soleil, a me fait un peu penser au TIE X1.  ::aie::

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

[QUOTE=L33tige;11364150]On ne les voient pas parce quils sont loin et qu'on est limits par notre focale, mais je t'assure que l'ISS reste trs longtemps visible, c'est simple, un ami l' photographie de son jardin avec son tlescope, avec un avion il serait pass beaucoup trop vite pour laisser une trace. Voici la photo en question :

Desole mais je ne comprend pas ce que tu veux dire. Tu as dis qu'un avion restait bcp moins longtemps dans le ciel comparer a un satellite.

Mais moi quand je regarde le ciel en journee et que je vois des avions, j'ai le temps de dire a quelqu'un "et tu as vu cette avion" Le soir avec un satellite qui passe c'est bcp plus dur car le satellite pas bcp plus vite dans le ciel.

Ou alors tu me dit que pour un appareil phot/telescope lui continue a voir le satellite bien apres nous ? J'ai quand meme tu mal a le concevoir qu'il serai visible plus longtemps, sachant qu'avec un telescope jsutement on pointe une zone du ciel bcp plus restrainte que ce qu'on voit avec nos yeux.

----------


## L33tige

[QUOTE=MarieKisSlaJoue;11364198]


> On ne les voient pas parce quils sont loin et qu'on est limits par notre focale, mais je t'assure que l'ISS reste trs longtemps visible, c'est simple, un ami l' photographie de son jardin avec son tlescope, avec un avion il serait pass beaucoup trop vite pour laisser une trace. Voici la photo en question :
> 
> Desole mais je ne comprend pas ce que tu veux dire. Tu as dis qu'un avion restait bcp moins longtemps dans le ciel comparer a un satellite.
> 
> Mais moi quand je regarde le ciel en journee et que je vois des avions, j'ai le temps de dire a quelqu'un "et tu as vu cette avion" Le soir avec un satellite qui passe c'est bcp plus dur car le satellite pas bcp plus vite dans le ciel.
> 
> Ou alors tu me dit que pour un appareil phot/telescope lui continue a voir le satellite bien apres nous ? J'ai quand meme tu mal a le concevoir qu'il serai visible plus longtemps, sachant qu'avec un telescope jsutement on pointe une zone du ciel bcp plus restrainte que ce qu'on voit avec nos yeux.


Alors absolument aucun des deux, juste que mme si un satellite se dplace  des milliers de kilomtres par secondes il sera visible bien plus longtemps car il est loin donc la distance qu'il   parcourir pour sortir de notre champ de vision est bien plus longue. Il est plus difficile  appercevoir que a soit avec un oeil ou un appareil photo classique tout simplement  cause : 1- de la polution luminique, 2-des focales utilises, le zoom si tu prfre.

Et enfin, tout ce qui est extrmement proche d'une lentille(sans la recouvrir totalement hein) devient invisible car hors du champ de focus, si tu mets une petite salet sur tes lunettes, elle est totalement(ou presque) invisible, c'est pas le cas d'un satellite puisque avec un tlescope on fait la mise au point le plus loin possible donc ce qui est dans l'espace rentre dans la profondeur de champ.

----------


## L33tige

Au passage l'ISS est bien plus proche que les satellites. Mais aussi elle est pas au nombre de 9000.

----------


## Jipt

> Voici la photo en question :


OMG, non mais quelle horreur (dernire ligne) !

Tiens, tu donneras a  ton ami :

----------


## seedbarrett

Attention, a c'est pas l'ISS mais des tie-fighters je suis formel

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

> On ne les voient pas parce quils sont loin et qu'on est limits par notre focale, mais je t'assure que l'ISS reste trs longtemps visible, c'est simple, un ami l' photographie de son jardin avec son tlescope, avec un avion il serait pass beaucoup trop vite pour laisser une trace. Voici la photo en question :
> 
> Pice jointe 536725


Ok donc le mec il confond la lune avec le soleil et la station internationale avec les taches noires du soleil.

Faut qu'il arrte la fumette.





> Au passage l'ISS est bien plus proche que les satellites. Mais aussi elle est pas au nombre de 9000.


Sauf que la station internationale fait la taille d'un terrain de foot, pas ces satellites.

Donc encore une fois quand on ne sait pas de quoi on parle on s'abstient. (PS je vous vois venir avec des "tu devrais toi aussi s'abstenir" vous manquez vraiment de repartie).

----------


## Neckara

> Donc encore une fois quand on ne sait pas de quoi on parle on s'abstient. (PS je vous vois venir avec des "tu devrais toi aussi s'abstenir" vous manquez vraiment de repartie).


En tout cas, toi, tu ne manques absolument pas d'hypocrisie.

----------


## Uther

> C'est le pot de terre contre le pot de fleur.
> Je ne suis pas partisan de l'internet via les satellites.
> 
> Si on oublie le cot monstrueux d'autant de lancement, c'est surtout la pollution environnementale gnre pour le lancement de tout ces satellites qui me proccupe le plus.


Il faut voir les cots totaux : linstallation de cbles, qu'ils soient sous-marins ou souterrains  aussi un cot environnemental trs important. Ca serait intressant d'avoir une tude complte comparant les deux solutions sur leur cycle de vie complet.




> Malheureusement il faut dj tre hyper raliste, *il n'y a absolument aucune rgle ni aucune loi qui rgit l'espace et l'univers.*
> corrigez-moi si je me trompe ?


Il y a pas de cour de justice spatiale formelle, mais si il y a bien des traits internationaux : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Droit_de_l%27espace
De plus il y a pas mal de rglements et de de bonne pratiques (notamment sur les choix d'orbite) tablie et force par les tats pour viter de faire absolument n'importe quoi. Mme si il y a eu quand mme pas mal de conneries dj faites comme l'explosion de satellites pour faire des dmonstrations de force.

----------


## Ryu2000

L'ISS c'est juste pour faire de la com :
Le coup de gueule d'un scientifique contre Thomas Pesquet



> Je me demande pourquoi Thomas Pesquet, un type intelligent et sympathique, a pass son temps dans l'espace  photographier la Terre , sinterroge Olivier Mousis dans une tribune.  Il aurait pu braquer son appareil dans l'autre direction !  Le scientifique dplore :  *Ce voyage si mdiatis, relay sur Twitter et Instagram, relve plus de la super-opration de communication que de la mission scientifique.* Thomas Pesquet, qui est ingnieur, n'a pas vraiment fait de la recherche l-haut . En effet, selon lui, la contribution des travaux de la Station spatiale internationale (ISS) reste trs limite et concerne uniquement des expriences qui ont pu tre reproduites sur Terre.


 une poque avec des potes on essayait de voir l'ISS quand il passait au dessus de nous, avec l'application "ISS Detector" sur Android.
Avec 12 000 satellites SpaceX en plus, a va tre un peu surcharg.
Combien de satellites tournent autour de la Terre ?



> Selon l'association UCS (Union of Concerned Scientists), *2.063 satellites oprationnels taient en orbite autour de la Terre au 1er avril 2019*. Le plus ancien encore en opration est un satellite amateur amricain, Amsat-Oscar 7 (AO-7), lanc le 15 novembre 1974. La cadence des lancements s'est brusquement acclre ces dernires annes, avec 378 satellites lancs en 2017 et 375 satellites en 2018. Attention : il ne s'agit pas du nombre de fuses, car les lancements multiples sont devenus la norme. Le 15 fvrier 2017, l'Inde a ainsi battu un record avec 104 satellites en un seul tir.

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

> L'ISS c'est juste pour faire de la com :
> Le coup de gueule d'un scientifique contre Thomas Pesquet
> 
> 
>  une poque avec des potes on essayait de voir l'ISS quand il passait au dessus de nous, avec l'application "ISS Detector" sur Android.
> Avec 12 000 satellites SpaceX en plus, a va tre un peu surcharg.
> Combien de satellites tournent autour de la Terre ?


N'importe quoi, les astronautes ont peu de temps libre mais ils en ont, il est encore libre de faire ce qu'il veut, il a le droit de respirer et de vivre.

On empche pas cet idiot de publier ses inepties dans son journal en carton si ?

Encore un rageux  lunettes qui supporte pas plus de 1.5G

----------


## L33tige

> Ok donc le mec il confond la lune avec le soleil et la station internationale avec les taches noires du soleil.
> 
> Faut qu'il arrte la fumette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sauf que la station internationale fait la taille d'un terrain de foot, pas ces satellites.
> 
> Donc encore une fois quand on ne sait pas de quoi on parle on s'abstient. (PS je vous vois venir avec des "tu devrais toi aussi s'abstenir" vous manquez vraiment de repartie).


Nan mais quand on parle de focus la taille du sujet n'importe pas, si je rgle ma focale sur 50cm de distance peut importe que l'objet soit petit ou gros il sera dans mon champ, t'as un QI ngatif en plus dtre ignorant ?

T'as 188 messages pour 0 points, donc *soit t'es un gnie incompris qui  tout le temps raison* et ton intellect suprieur fais de toi une cible, *soit t'es toujours  ct de la plaque*.

----------


## Citrax

> J'en sais rien, il faudrait un avocat spcialis dans le domaine.
> Droit de l'espace
> 
> 
> Si vous tes chaud vous pouvez tudier a :..........elque sorte.


 ::ccool::  Merci bien je vais lire tout ca des que j'ai une micro seconde....

----------


## pvincent

> Au passage l'ISS est bien plus proche que les satellites.


Pas tant que a (ISS: 300km  Starlink: 1200km)




> si un satellite se dplace  des milliers de kilomtres par secondes


L'ordre de grandeur n'y est pas: la vitesse de libration pour la terre est de 11,2 km/s (https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitess...ib%C3%A9ration) donc pas de satellite terrestre possible  cette allure.

Rappelons que les lois de Kepler relient troitement vitesse et taille de la trajectoire.
Pour ceux qui ne veulent pas raconter trop de btises, Wikipedia est une bonne source: https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Satellite_artificiel


Un autre point: le traitement d'image  posteriori est incompatible avec la mthode de dtection des exoplantes (plantes en dehors du systme solaire) par la mthode du transit (ou occultation) https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exopla...Par_le_transit

----------


## quicky2000

> Pas tant que a (ISS: 300km  Starlink: 1200km)


Pour Starlink ca depend, tous les satellites ne sont pas a la meme altitude.
Il me semble que les 60 lances cette nuit seront autour de 550km

----------


## Trifouillax

Les lanceurs Falcon 9 de SpaceX librent dsormais les satellites sur une orbite elliptique provisoire  220 km d'altitude avant que leur systme de propulsion autonome les amne sur leur attitude (orbite) dfinitive d'environ 550 km. Ceci permet  SpaceX de respecter le cahier des charges des lancements (2  3 tirs par mois) et de brler moins de carburant au niveau du second tage des lanceurs. Par ailleurs, ces mmes lments ne dsorbitent plus de manire contrle comme auparavant pour les mmes raisons conomiques.

Le moteur ionique  Krypton quipant les satellites est en effet particulirement peu gourmand en carburant, affiche un rendement lev et est relativement lger. Par contre, la masse norme d'ergols emporte initialement par le second tage du lanceur Falcon 9 (environ 110 tonnes) doit se propulser elle-mme jusqu' sa combustion complte. Cet aspect reprsente en quelque sorte une "double peine"  la charge d'ergols du 1er tage qui emporte presque 400 tonnes de carburant pour propulser les phases ascendantes et descendantes.

Tout ceci reste quand mme exprimental et il est probable que d'autres modifications  vise conomiques soient effectues au fil des lancements pour modrer Elon "bulldozer" Musk dans sa soif de... de quoi au juste ?

https://www.fr24news.com/fr/A/2020/0...light-now.html

(La traduction de l'anglais est  se tordre de rire par endroits mais le papier est bien document)

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Falcon_9

----------


## Nancy Rey

*SpaceX lance avec succs le dernier lot de 60 satellites en orbite* 
*La constellation compte dsormais 420 satellites*

SpaceX poursuit son initiative  internet depuis l'espace , en lanant  mercredi dernier, un autre lot de 60 satellites  large bande en orbite depuis la Floride. C'est le septime lancement de l'entreprise pour son ambitieux projet Internet, connu sous le nom de Starlink. En cas de succs, SpaceX aura mis en orbite plus de 420 des quelque 12 000 satellites prvus.

Avec une constellation aussi massive en orbite, SpaceX espre pouvoir fournir une couverture internet mondiale depuis l'espace. Une fois qu'un nombre suffisant de satellites aura t lanc, la socit prvoit de vendre des terminaux d'utilisateurs aux clients qui leur permettront de se connecter au rseau de satellites. Pour l'instant, il est prvu d'tendre une couverture partielle au Canada et au nord des tats-Unis dans le courant de l'anne, la couverture mondiale pouvant tre disponible en 2021.

Elon Musk, PDG de SpaceX, a dclar que la socit n'a besoin que de 400 satellites pour fournir une  capacit oprationnelle initiale , puis de 800 satellites pour passer  une  capacit oprationnelle significative . Cela signifie qu'aprs ce lancement, SpaceX aura le nombre minimum de satellites que Musk dit ncessaire pour faire dmarrer Starlink.


Le dernier lancement de Starlink par la socit ne s'est pas droul aussi bien que les autres. Lors de ce lancement en mars, l'un des principaux moteurs de la fuse Falcon 9 de SpaceX s'est teint ds que le vhicule est mont dans l'espace, avec ses 60 satellites  sa remorque. La fuse a quand mme russi  mettre les satellites en orbite. De plus, le Falcon 9 n'a pas russi  atterrir, manquant le vaisseau drone qu'il visait dans l'ocan Atlantique. Les atterrissages de SpaceX ne font pas partie de la mission principale, qui consiste  mettre les satellites en orbite, mais un atterrissage rat est rare pour la socit de nos jours. Et c'est le deuxime atterrissage rat de SpaceX cette anne.

L'entreprise est  un peu plus d'un mois du lancement de ses premiers astronautes dans l'espace  bord de la fuse Falcon 9 pour la NASA. L'agence spatiale a travaill avec SpaceX pour enquter sur la panne de moteur du mois de mars afin de s'assurer qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un problme majeur avant que les astronautes ne montent  bord de la fuse. Un lancement en douceur  va tre ncessaire pour que SpaceX puisse maintenir la date de lancement prvue pour son vol de la NASA le 27 mai prochain.

Pour ce vol, SpaceX fait voler l'une de ses fuses Falcon 9 qui a dj fait trois allers et retours dans l'espace. Une partie de la coque a galement vol dans l'espace lors d'une mission prcdente. Aprs le dcollage, le Falcon 9 tentera d'atterrir une troisime fois sur l'un des drones autonomes de SpaceX dans l'ocan Atlantique. SpaceX tentera galement d'attraper les deux moitis de sa coiffe, ou carnage de la charge utile, en utilisant deux des bateaux de la socit quips de filets gants. Jusqu' prsent, SpaceX n'a pas encore russi  attraper ces deux moitis de carnage et  faire atterrir une fuse sur le mme vol.


Le projet Starlink est sous le feu des critiques  cause de la pollution lumineuse quil engendre. Les appareils brillent  cause de leur proximit avec la Terre et aussi de leurs grands panneaux solaires qui refltent la lumire. Ce qui gnre des inquitudes chez les astronomes qui craignent que leurs observations du ciel soient gnes par la constellation Starlink.

Suite  la rflexion dun internaute sur Twitter, concernant lclat plus intense des satellites Starlink et du fait de leur rflexion des rayons du Soleil, Elon Musk a prcis que cette brillance accrue vient de langle particulier du panneau solaire lors de la phase ascensionnelle pour atteindre lorbite adquate.  Nous corrigeons a ds  prsent , a assur lentrepreneur.  Nous prenons des mesures importantes pour rduire la luminosit des satellites. Elle devrait tre beaucoup moins visible lors de la remonte de l'orbite en changeant l'angle du panneau solaire et  tous les satellites seront quips de pare-soleil  partir du lancement 9 , a-t-il ajout.

Sources : Twitter, SpaceX

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  SpaceX lance 60 autres satellites dans le cadre de son projet Starlink, portant la flotte de satellites  180, et devient le plus grand oprateur de satellites au monde
 ::fleche::  Les 60 premiers satellites de Starlink, le projet d'Elon Musk pour fournir Internet depuis l'espace, sont lancs en orbite, aprs deux tentatives
 ::fleche::  La latence et la bande passante de Starlink seront suffisantes pour permettre un usage typique d'Internet, incluant le Cloud gaming et le visionnage de films en HD, d'aprs Elon Musk

----------


## phil995511

On devrait lui faire prpayer le nettoyage des dchets spatiaux qu'il envoie en dessus de nos ttes avant toute attribution d'autorisation de lancement !!

----------


## Jipt

> On devrait lui faire prpayer le nettoyage des dchets spatiaux []


Oui, bonne ide, mais  combien l'estimer ?

Plus le fait que l'humanit n'a jamais t fichue de grer correctement ses dchets Alors l, les grer dans l'espace, avec toutes les complications que a induit, laisse tomber !

Il n'aurait jamais fallu autoriser ce dlire mais, comme partout, le pognon est roi et "aprs moi le dluge !"

----------


## pkplomb46

Dj que l'espace est satur de satellite et de dbris spaciaux, cela ne va pas arranger la situation...

----------


## Kezakous

Un petit lien avec une interview courte d'un astronome qui dcrit les dangers de ces satellites...

----------


## Neckara

C'est chiant ces pauses  chaque phrases.  ::?: 



Une chose que je n'ai pas compris, c'est que cela fait des annes qu'on a des satellites et des avions dans le ciel. Pourquoi est-ce que les satellites de starlink sont plus visibles, entranent une pollution visuelle plus importante ?


Pour les messages publicitaires, je l'avais prdit.  :;):

----------


## benjani13

> Une chose que je n'ai pas compris, c'est que cela fait des annes qu'on a des satellites et des avions dans le ciel. Pourquoi est-ce que les satellites de starlink sont plus visibles, entranent une pollution visuelle plus importante ?


Il y a plusieurs paramtres  prendre en compte : la magnitude (qui dpend des matriaux, de la distance), la trajectoire, et surtout le nombre.

Tous les satellites ne "brillent" pas tous autant. Je n'ai pas de donnes sous la main mais les tmoignages que j'ai lu donne une magnitude plutt leve, due  la distance assez faible et aux matriaux (Musk a dit qu'ils bossaient sur un revtement rduisant le rflchissement du soleil mais cela reste  voir). Mais la donne essentiel dans ce cas l est le nombre : on parle de 12000 satellites en opration en mme temps, alors que le nombre de satellite totale actuellement n'est "que" d'un peu plus de 2000. Une multiplication par 6 du nombre de satellite dans le ciel a ne peux que bien embter les astronomes, amateurs ou non. Les astronomes utilisent depuis longtemps des algorithmes afin de retirer les passages de satellites lors des trs longues expositions, indispensable pour observer des lments lointains. Il n'y a rien de nouveau en soit, mais une aggravation trs forte du problme.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*SpaceX Starlink a maintenant son propre systme autonome avec un numro ASN (Autonomous System Number)*
*et est prsent au Seattle Internet Exchange*

Chaque jour qui passe, SpaceX avance un peu plus dans sa mission qui est de transmettre aux consommateurs du monde entier une connexion Internet haut dbit qui n'est pas onreuse. Avec une constellation aussi massive en orbite, SpaceX espre pouvoir fournir une couverture Internet mondiale depuis l'espace. Une fois qu'un nombre suffisant de satellites aura t lanc, la socit prvoit de vendre des terminaux d'utilisateurs aux clients qui leur permettront de se connecter au rseau de satellites. Pour l'instant, il est prvu d'tendre une couverture partielle au Canada et au nord des tats-Unis dans le courant de l'anne, la couverture mondiale pouvant tre disponible en 2021.

SpaceX Starlink a maintenant son propre systme autonome, un ensemble de rseaux informatiques IP intgrs  Internet et dont la politique de routage interne est cohrente, avec un numro ASN (Autonomous System Number). L'entreprise est donc officiellement considre comme un fournisseur d'accs  Internet et prsent au Seattle Internet Exchange, un point d'change Internet  Seattle. Hier, la fuse Falcon 9 de SpaceX a dcoll avec succs et a dploy 60 autres satellites en orbite. La fuse a galement atterri sur le drone de la compagnie dans l'Atlantique aprs le lancement, marquant la cinquime fois que cette fuse particulire a t rcupre aprs une mission.




SpaceX a donc lanc environ 480 satellites Starlink en orbite. Cela ne reprsente qu'une petite fraction des 12 000 satellites Starlink que la socit est autorise  lancer. L'objectif de ce projet massif est de fournir une couverture Internet mondiale depuis l'espace. Les satellites sont conus pour acheminer la connectivit  large bande jusqu' la Terre, les clients exploitant le systme via des terminaux d'utilisateurs personnels. Ce lancement comprend un satellite lgrement diffrent du reste. Falcon 9 a une visire  ou un pare-soleil  qu'il a dploy dans l'espace. La visire est conue pour bloquer la lumire du soleil, l'empchant de se reflter sur les parties les plus brillantes du satellite, notamment leurs antennes. De cette faon, le satellite apparat moins brillant dans le ciel.

Ce parasol est la dernire tentative de SpaceX pour attnuer la luminosit de ses satellites, qui apparaissent particulirement brillants dans le ciel au lever et au coucher du soleil sur Terre. Le mois dernier, Elon Musk, PDG de SpaceX, a dclar que la socit n'a besoin que de 400 satellites pour fournir une  capacit oprationnelle initiale , puis de 800 satellites pour passer  une  capacit oprationnelle significative . Cela signifie donc que SpaceX a le nombre minimum de satellites que Musk dit ncessaire pour faire dmarrer Starlink.

La socit a russi  obtenir en mars dernier une licence gouvernementale, la Commission fdrale des communications (FCC) autorisant SpaceX  commencer  dployer jusqu' un million d'antennes terrestres dont la socit aura besoin pour connecter les utilisateurs  son offre de service Internet depuis lespace, a rapport CNBC en citant des documents fdraux. Une version bta publique pourrait commencer plus tard cette anne pour certains utilisateurs dans le nord des tats-Unis, vers le 14e lancement. Hier, c'tait le 7e lancement des satellites v1. 

SpaceX espre faire plus de deux lancements par mois, mais n'a pas encore atteint ce rythme. Les rcepteurs au sol sont des antennes matricielles plates qui n'ont pas besoin d'tre pointes avec prcision comme c'est le cas des antennes paraboliques. Les antennes utilisateur sont susceptibles d'tre assez chres au dbut (plusieurs milliers de dollars). La rduction des cots des antennes utilisateur est le plus grand obstacle auquel Starlink doit actuellement faire face. Personne ne sait encore combien SpaceX facturera pour l'antenne ou le service.

Rappelons que le but principal de Musk, PDG de SpaceX, est de mettre des satellites en orbite afin de crer un vaste  Internet spatial  dont lobjectif serait dacclrer la vitesse du trafic sur le Web, en plus de fournir une connexion  moindre cot aux 4,3 milliards de personnes juges encore dpourvues, selon les statistiques dune tude des Nations-Unies. Il espre mme que son systme sera utilis un jour pour connecter  Internet des personnes vivant sur Mars, selon ses ambitions affiches en 2015.

Sources : PeeringDB, vido

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  SpaceX veut apporter aux consommateurs du monde entier une connexion Internet haut dbit qui n'est pas chre. Baptis Starlink, ce projet pourrait modifier le paysage de l'industrie des tlcoms

 ::fleche::  Le vaisseau cargo spatial Crew Dragon de SpaceX s'est amarr avec succs sur l'ISS. Ses ordinateurs tournent sur Linux et les commandes sont gres par crans tactiles

 ::fleche::  La FCC approuve le dploiement par SpaceX de jusqu' 1 million de petites antennes pour le rseau Internet Starlink, selon des documents fdraux

 ::fleche::  SpaceX lance avec succs le dernier lot de 60 satellites en orbite, la constellation compte dsormais 420 satellites

 ::fleche::  Les offres internet par satellite d'Amazon, SpaceX, OneWeb et d'autres entreprises pourraient faire conomiser des milliards de dollars aux consommateurs dans le monde

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La FCC met des rserves sur la capacit du projet Starlink de SpaceX  fournir un service internet  faible latence,*
*lentreprise pourrait ne pas pouvoir postuler pour un financement fdral * 

Starlink est un projet d'accs  internet par satellite propos par le constructeur arospatial amricain SpaceX reposant sur le dploiement d'une constellation de plusieurs milliers de satellites de tlcommunications positionns sur une orbite terrestre basse. Starlink a pour mission de transmettre aux consommateurs du monde entier une connexion internet haut dbit qui n'est pas onreuse. 

La Federal Communications Commission (FCC) a dclar avoir de  srieux doutes  que SpaceX sera en mesure de fournir un service internet avec une latence infrieure  100 millisecondes. Cette remise en question concide avec une vente aux enchres visant  distribuer 16 milliards de dollars de fonds fdraux pour soutenir laccs  internet en milieu rural. Si les informations de la FCC se confirment, SpaceX pourrait tre dsavantage lors de cette vente aux enchres et surtout ne tiendrait pas sa promesse envers les futurs utilisateurs.

Dans un rapport sur la vente aux enchres de phase I pour le fonds d'opportunit numrique rurale (RDOF - rural digital opportunity fund), la FCC a admis que Starlink et d'autres fournisseurs LEO (low-Earth orbit, orbite terrestre basse) ont des avantages par rapport aux satellites gostationnaires qui fonctionnent  des altitudes beaucoup plus leves. Cependant, la Commission est sceptique sur le fait que la latence puisse tre dtermine uniquement par l'altitude orbitale, affirmant qu'elle peut galement tre affecte par des facteurs tels que  le traitement, l'acheminement et le transport du trafic vers sa destination  :

 Nous autoriserons cependant les candidats proposant d'utiliser un rseau  satellite  orbite terrestre basse  postuler pour offrir des services  faible latence bass sur les avantages intrinsques des satellites  orbite terrestre basse qui peuvent fournir des services  latence plus faible que les satellites gostationnaires et  orbite terrestre moyenne. Les satellites en orbite terrestre basse ne sont pas soumis aux mmes limitations de latence de propagation que les satellites en orbite suprieure. Nous ne connaissons toutefois aucun rseau en orbite terrestre basse capable de fournir aux consommateurs rsidentiels un service  large bande susceptible de rpondre aux exigences de latence aller-retour de 100 ms de la Commission. En labsence dun tel exemple de performance dans le monde rel, le personnel de la Commission na pas pu conclure pour linstant quun demandeur dans cette catgorie est raisonnablement capable de rpondre aux exigences de faible latence de la Commission. Nous doutons donc srieusement que tout rseau en orbite terrestre basse sera en mesure de rpondre aux exigences des candidatures pour les appels d'offres dans le niveau de faible latence.

 Les fournisseurs de services qui ont l'intention d'utiliser des satellites en orbite terrestre basse affirment que la latence de leur technologie est "dicte par les lois de la physique" en raison de l'altitude de l'orbite du satellite. Nous restons sceptiques quant au fait que laltitude de lorbite dun satellite est le SEUL facteur dterminant de la capacit dun demandeur de satellite  satisfaire aux exigences de performances de faible latence de la Commission. Comme l'ont expliqu les commentateurs, la latence subie par les clients d'une technologie spcifique n'est pas simplement une question de physique d'un lien dans la transmission. Le retard de propagation dans un rseau de satellites ne tient pas uniquement compte de la latence dans d'autres parties du rseau telles que le traitement, le routage et le transport du trafic vers sa destination .

SpaceX a fait valoir que les doutes de la FCC ne sont pas fonds et que Starlink  franchira facilement le seuil de 100 millisecondes fix par la Commission pour les services  faible latence, mme en incluant son temps de traitement dans les pires scnarios irralistes . En fait, avec des altitudes de 539  570 kilomtres (contre 3492 kilomtres pour les systmes gostationnaires), SpaceX vise une latence infrieure  20 millisecondes qui salignerait avec linternet par cble. Cest dailleurs ce qua rappel Elon Musk sur twitter.


Cela pourrait s'avrer, mais SpaceX est dans une situation dlicate. La FCC a crit qu'elle avait  de srieux doutes que tout rseau en orbite terrestre basse serait en mesure de rpondre aux exigences des candidatures abrges pour les appels d'offres dans le niveau  faible latence . En d'autres termes, SpaceX a peut-tre raison sur ses allgations de latence, mais sans un rseau fonctionnel, il ne sera pas en mesure de le prouver  temps pour se qualifier pour le financement maximal.

Cela ne signifierait pas que SpaceX serait compltement cart. Il peut toujours prtendre  un financement en dehors du niveau de faible latence, mais cela pourrait rduire les sommes qu'il serait ligible  recevoir.

SpaceX compte actuellement 480 satellites, mais aucun service grand public pour le moment, et il a exactement un mois pour soumettre une demande pour participer aux enchres. La socit prvoit de dployer des services dans le nord des tats-Unis et au Canada cette anne, mais il serait probablement trop tard.




En mars, Elon Musk avait dj fait valoir que Starlink proposerait une assez bonne exprience  car la latence sera trs faible  avant dajouter :  Nous visons une latence infrieure  20 millisecondes afin que chacun puisse jouer  un jeu vido fluide  un niveau comptitif, comme sil sagissait dun seuil pour la latence . Daprs ce dernier,  la quantit de bande passante disponible sera suffisante pour permettre une utilisation typique dinternet, au moins dans les zones rurales , ce qui implique de pouvoir regarder des films en HD ou de jouer  des jeux vido dmatrialiss probablement en HD aussi sans se soucier de la connexion.

Actuellement, plusieurs autres entreprises sont  diffrentes phases de planification et de lancement de leur constellation de satellites positionns en basse altitude, notamment OneWeb, Telesat, Space Norway, Facebook et Amazon. Soulignant que  le monde semble avoir un apptit insatiable pour la bande passante  en ce moment, Elon Musk a prcis que sa socit est prte  lancer les satellites dautres entreprises technologiques dans lespace mme si ces dernires sont en concurrence avec Starlink.

Sources : Elon Musk, FCC

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des rserves de la FCC ? Du timing de leur communication ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des propos dElon Musk et des ambitions quil affiche pour Starlink ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous quune latence maximale de 20 ms soit un objectif ralisable pour le service que souhaite proposer SpaceX via son rseau de satellites en orbite basse ?
 ::fleche::  Les entreprises de tlcoms nauraient-elles du souci  se faire, si SpaceX parvenait  concrtiser son projet Starlink ?

----------


## Angelsafrania

L'orbite la plus basse est  325 km, la vitesse de la lumire dans le vide 299 792 458 m/s donc pour faire l'aller retour il faut 2.2 ms cela juste pour le transfre du sol vers l'espace et de l'espace vers le sol.
L'orbite la plus haute est  1 325 km, donc pour faire l'aller retour il faut 8.8 ms.

En suite il faut ajouter les distances a parcourir entre les satellites qui sera forcement plus grande qu'au sol ( vol d'oiseau) et plus on prend de l'altitude pire c'est. Est ce que cette distance au sol est rellement plus petite ? (vu qu'on a des backbone qui font faire des dtours).

Est ce qu'il va avoir beaucoup de rebond entre les satellites pour arriver  destination qui vont faire perdre du temps (comme pour les routeurs).
Il y aura surement du chiffrement (sinon il suffit de regarder le laser pour voir ce qui passe), comment cela va affect le temps de rponse.

En rsum il reste que 11,2 ms pour faire tout le reste (vu que au pire 8,8 ms sont pris pour faire l'aller retour), est ce que c'est possible ? Arf surement. Est ce que cela sera avec scurit max ? J'en doute mais peut tre.

Aprs il faut qu'il trouve les bonnes frquences et le bon metteurs/rcepteurs pour ne pas trop avoir de perte de paquet  cause des perturbations de l'atmosphre (nuage, orage ...), mais de ce ct je pense qu'on peut leur faire confiance.

Les oprateurs par cbles sont complmentaire je pense. Si on veut faire de la communication ultra scuris, il suffit que faire un mix de communication sur les deux canal et on est bien (y'a juste au niveau de lmission ou de la rception qu'on est toujours autant vulnrable)

----------


## Riuzaki

le monde semble avoir un apptit insatiable pour la bande passante   raaaa il est o le bouton pour mettre fin  ce projet infernal, le monde a pas besoin de plus de bande passante pour le moment  ::weird::  on dirait un black friday perptuel, tout le monde a soit disant besoin d'un cran 8K  50% et on nous spam pour nous faire croire que a va tre la joie aprs.

Elon Musk est un visionnaire pour la technologie, mais tout ce qui a trait  l'humain bof. Il rflchit pas  ses projets pour donner l'accs  internet dans des zones non couvertes, ou autre projet humanitaire, c'est juste pour montrer qu'il pse  ::roll::  Ses entreprises peuvent ventuellement faire de la com' l-dessus, mais il veut juste la suprmatie technologique, boursire etc. 

Si Elon Musk avait un intrt pour l'environnement, il serait rellement gnial. Mais il pense pas vraiment  l'humanit dans ses projets pour la plante.

----------


## BleAcheD

> le monde semble avoir un apptit insatiable pour la bande passante   raaaa il est o le bouton pour mettre fin  ce projet infernal, le monde a pas besoin de plus de bande passante pour le moment  on dirait un black friday perptuel, tout le monde a soit disant besoin d'un cran 8K  50% et on nous spam pour nous faire croire que a va tre la joie aprs.
> 
> Elon Musk est un visionnaire pour la technologie, mais tout ce qui a trait  l'humain bof. Il rflchit pas  ses projets pour donner l'accs  internet dans des zones non couvertes, ou autre projet humanitaire, c'est juste pour montrer qu'il pse  Ses entreprises peuvent ventuellement faire de la com' l-dessus, mais il veut juste la suprmatie technologique, boursire etc. 
> 
> Si Elon Musk avait un intrt pour l'environnement, il serait rellement gnial. Mais il pense pas vraiment  l'humanit dans ses projets pour la plante.


Un genre de Tony Stark mais en moins cool parce qu'il n'a pas d'armure  ::zekill::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*La FCC approuve le routeur WiFi de Starlink pour le rseau Internet de SpaceX*
*Le routeur supportera les normes WiFi 802.11b, 8.2.11a/g, 802.11n et 802.11ac et fonctionnera sur 2,4 GHz et 5 GHz*

SpaceX a atteint cette semaine un autre point essentiel de laventure Starlink consistant  fournir Internet depuis lespace. En effet, la FCC vient dapprouver l'exploitation du routeur Starlink pour le rseau Internet de SpaceX. Le routeur de SpaceX pour le projet Starlink supportera 2.4 GHz & 5 GHz et sera fabriqu  Taiwan. Le routeur Starlink supporte galement les entres multiples et les sorties multiples (MIMO). Tt cette anne, la socit a assur  la FCC que son rseau Internet sera oprationnel pour les clients aux tats-Unis d'ici la fin de cette anne.

SpaceX est en train de construire son rseau Internet  large bande Starlink qui offrira un service dans le monde entier afin de financer ses futures missions vers la lune et Mars. L'entreprise arospatiale a dploy des satellites Starlink en orbite terrestre basse.  ce jour, 540 satellites au total sont en service dans l'espace, sur les 12 000 que SpaceX prvoit de dployer. Le prochain dploiement de 57 satellites est prvu pour ce mois-ci [date  venir]. Les responsables de la socit ont dclar que 800 satellites offriront une couverture Internet modre.

Par contre, 60 satellites Starlink peuvent fournir un service  40 000 clients en diffusant simultanment des vidos haute dfinition.  Avec des performances qui dpassent celles dInternet par satellite traditionnel et un rseau mondial sans limites d'infrastructure au sol, Starlink fournira l'Internet haut dbit  des endroits o l'accs n'est pas fiable, coteux ou totalement indisponible , lit-on sur le site Web de la socit.  cette fin, Starlink vient de franchir une nouvelle tape cruciale qui tmoigne du fait que SpaceX entend vraiment lancer son produit cette anne.


La FCC a approuv la demande de SpaceX pour les routeurs sans fil de Starlink. Lorganisme de rglementation a publi sur son site plusieurs documents, dont lun dentre eux contient une photographie de l'aspect du fond de l'appareil. Cette photo montre un appareil triangulaire qui semble tre un routeur de connexion Wi-Fi, et qui pourrait servir de lien entre le terminal extrieur et les appareils du client. Des dtails exacts n'ont pas encore t publis par SpaceX sur le fonctionnement du routeur Starlink ni sur son fonctionnement ventuel aux cts du terminal.

Selon les documents de la FCC, l'appareil sera capable de recevoir et de transmettre des signaux des terminaux Starlink et des satellites. Aussi, il porte une tiquette indiquant qu'il est Made in Taiwan, notamment par une socit nomme Wistron NeWeb Corp. Cette socit est une usine de fabrication qui fournit des services de haute qualit pour les produits de communication. Wistron est l'un des nombreux fabricants sous contrat qui oprent sur l'le et fournissent des installations d'assemblage et autres  des gants technologiques amricains renomms tels qu'Apple Inc.

Entre autres spcifications, le routeur aura une hauteur 72,5 mm et une largeur de 38,5 mm. Ces dtails relatifs  l'apparence physique du routeur ne semblent pas tre limits par la confidentialit. Cela dit, le dpt donne aussi un aperu des plans de SpaceX pour commercialiser les routeurs auprs des consommateurs. Il a dpos deux demandes de confidentialit auprs de la FCC dans le cadre de la demande d'autorisation du routeur. La demande  court terme demande  la FCC de garder confidentielles les photos internes, externes et de configuration de test du routeur.

Cette demande de lentreprise concerne aussi le manuel d'utilisation et cela jusqu' 180 jours aprs l'autorisation afin d'viter les fuites et le prjudice concurrentiel pour SpaceX. Cela signifie que lentreprise devrait commencer  commercialiser ses routeurs dans les six mois suivant ce dpt, faute de quoi elle devra demander  la Commission de prolonger le dlai de cette confidentialit. Ce dlai est conforme aux estimations sur la disponibilit du service Starlink pour le grand public faites au dbut de cette anne par SpaceX. Lentreprise devrait donc respecter les dlais.

Enfin, le document a galement rvl les spcifications techniques de l'unit d'essai technique (ETU) que SpaceX a soumis aux tests de la FCC. Elles montrent que le routeur sera capable de supporter les Wi-Fi 802.11b, 8.2.11a/g, 802.11n et 802.11ac. Le routeur fonctionnera sur les spectres de frquence de 2,4 GHz et 5 GHz et sur deux antennes  circuit imprim. La transmission simultane des frquences sans interfrence sera possible sur le routeur et l'appareil sera galement capable d'une puissance de sortie maximale de 990 mW lorsqu'il fonctionnera dans la bande 2,4 GHz.

Le routeur prend aussi en charge les entres multiples et les sorties multiples (MIMO), les tests de la FCC tant effectus  l'aide d'ordinateurs portables Dell. Ce dpt de la demande reprsente une tape importante pour Starlink, et la FCC prvoit de rvler publiquement les photographies et le manuel d'utilisation du routeur Starlink au cours de la deuxime semaine de janvier 2021.

Source : Documents de la FCC

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk est le PDG le mieux pay en 2019 avec 595 millions de dollars, il est suivi par Tim Cook, PDG d'Apple, qui a gagn 133 millions de dollars. L'industrie de la tech domine le top 10

 ::fleche::  La FCC met des rserves sur la capacit du projet Starlink de SpaceX  fournir un service internet  faible latence, l'entreprise pourrait ne pas pouvoir postuler pour un financement fdral

 ::fleche::  La latence et la bande passante de Starlink seront suffisantes pour permettre un usage typique d'Internet, incluant le Cloud gaming et le visionnage de films en HD, d'aprs Elon Musk

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk : la version bta prive de Starlink commencera dans environ trois mois et la version bta publique dans six mois, alors que SpaceX a demand l'approbation des orbites encore plus basses

 ::fleche::  SpaceX Starlink a maintenant son propre systme autonome avec un numro ASN (Autonomous System Number), et est prsent au Seattle Internet Exchange

----------


## Citrax

> le monde semble avoir un apptit insatiable pour la bande passante   raaaa il est o le bouton pour mettre fin  ce projet infernal, le monde a pas besoin de plus de bande passante pour le moment  on dirait un black friday perptuel, tout le monde a soit disant besoin d'un cran 8K  50% et on nous spam pour nous faire croire que a va tre la joie aprs.
> 
> Elon Musk est un visionnaire pour la technologie, mais tout ce qui a trait  l'humain bof. Il rflchit pas  ses projets pour donner l'accs  internet dans des zones non couvertes, ou autre projet humanitaire, c'est juste pour montrer qu'il pse  Ses entreprises peuvent ventuellement faire de la com' l-dessus, mais il veut juste la suprmatie technologique, boursire etc. 
> 
> Si Elon Musk avait un intrt pour l'environnement, il serait rellement gnial. Mais il pense pas vraiment  l'humanit dans ses projets pour la plante.



Correction, il ne pense pas il rflchit et malheureusement tu n'as pas assez rflchi.
Son point de vue n'est pas du tout celui-l il veut sauver une partie de l'humanit et la meilleure de prfrence. 
C'est juste des maths tout le monde ne peut pas tre sauv.

Sa base sur Mars sera comme une arche de No. Tu devrais regarder la srie "Salvation" a te donnera une trs bonne ide de la chose et de son style.
En ce qui concerne la plante franchement rien  cirer, la plante survivra toujours et l'cosystme rebootera facilement alors que les espces animales  sa surface perriront.
On vient justement de le voir avec le covid que 2 mois d'immobilisation humaine : et la nature reprend ses droits !
Alors s'inquiter pour une boule de 4.5 milliards d'annes ce n'est pas trs cohrent.

----------


## Aurlien

*SpaceX demande  la FCC d'autoriser 5 fois plus de terminaux Internet pour les satellites Starlink,*
*prs 700 000 personnes seraient dj intresses par le service Internet par satellite Starlink, selon SpaceX*

SpaceX a dpos ce vendredi 31 juillet 2020, une demande auprs de la Commission fdrale des communications des tats-Unis sollicitant l'augmentation du nombre de terminaux utilisateurs autoriss jusqu'ici, de 1 million  5 millions. Ces terminaux utilisateurs sont les points d'accs  partir desquels les consommateurs se connecteront au rseau Internet par satellite. SpaceX  travers le projet nomm Starlink, compte concrtement construire un rseau interconnect d'environ 12 000 petits satellites en orbite base et non gostationnaire, afin de diffuser l'internet  haut dbit partout dans le monde.  ce jour, SpaceX a lanc plus de 500 satellites Starlink, mais devra construire un vaste systme de stations terrestres et de terminaux utilisateurs accessibles s'il veut connecter directement les consommateurs  son rseau.


Cette demande intervient environ un mois et demi aprs que SpaceX ait mis  jour son site web du projet Starlink afin de permettre aux clients potentiels de  recevoir des mises  jour sur les nouvelles et services disponibles de Starlink dans leurs rgions . En effet, le service Internet par satellite Starlink en cours a dj connu une  demande extraordinaire  de la part de clients potentiels, avec  prs de 700 000 personnes   travers les tats-Unis, indiquant qu'elles sont intresses par l'offre de service  venir de la socit.

SpaceX commence cet t un bta test priv du service Starlink, qui sera  suivi d'un bta test public . La socit d'Elon Musk a dclar  la FCC (Commission fdrale des communications) que Starlink commencera  offrir un service commercial dans le nord des tats-Unis et le sud du Canada  avant la fin de cette anne, puis s'tendra rapidement vers une couverture quasi mondiale en 2021 . Musk a vant la vitesse de Starlink comme rivalisant avec les services existants, dclarant en mars que le rseau aura une  latence infrieure  20 millisecondes, afin que quelqu'un puisse jouer  un jeu vido avec un temps de rponse faible, et  un niveau comptitif .

Le rseau satellitaire  mettre en uvre est une entreprise ambitieuse et comme l'a dj dit le prsident de SpaceX, Gwynne Shotwell,  la construction du rseau Starlink cotera  la socit environ 10 milliards de dollars ou plus . C'est l'une des raisons pour laquelle, la socit a rgulirement lev des fonds auprs des investisseurs privs au cours des dernires annes, permettant ainsi la valorisation rcente de la socit SpaceX  hauteur de 44 milliards de dollars. 

SpaceX a dclar aux investisseurs que le secteur de l'Internet par satellite Starlink vise un march total de 1 000 milliards de dollars. Morgan Stanley a rcemment dclar que si Starlink russit tel que prvu, la valeur de SpaceX pourrait atteindre les 175 milliards de dollars.




Sources : FCC

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Seriez-vous intress par le service Internet qu'offrira SpaceX ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous qu'il serait possible pour SpaceX de fournir son service Internet sur l'tendue du globe d'ici 2021 ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  SpaceX lance avec succs le dernier lot de 60 satellites en orbite, la constellation compte dsormais 420 satellites

 ::fleche::  SpaceX lance 60 autres satellites dans le cadre de son projet Starlink, portant la flotte de satellites  180, et devient le plus grand oprateur de satellites au monde

 ::fleche::  Les 60 premiers satellites de Starlink, le projet d'Elon Musk pour fournir Internet depuis l'espace, sont lancs en orbite, aprs deux tentatives

 ::fleche::  La latence et la bande passante de Starlink seront suffisantes pour permettre un usage typique d'Internet, incluant le Cloud gaming et le visionnage de films en HD, d'aprs Elon Musk

----------


## Stan Adkens

*SpaceX acclre sa production et fabrique 120 satellites Internet Starlink par mois,*
*Un rythme sans prcdent dans l'industrie spatiale*

SpaceX augmente la production de ses petits satellites (smallsats) Starlink pour l'Internet haut dbit et produit actuellement 120 satellites par mois, selon une prsentation faite  la Commission fdrale amricaine des communications (FCC) le mois dernier. Selon les analystes cits par CNBC, ce rythme de fabrication est sans prcdent dans l'industrie spatiale. SpaceX, la socit dElon Musk, a finalis 10 lancements de ses satellites, compltant leur nombre  prs 600 en orbite. La socit a aussi demand laugmentation du nombre de ses terminaux.

Starlink est l'ambitieux plan de la socit SpaceX qui vise  construire un rseau interconnect d'environ 12 000 petits satellites, pour transmettre l'Internet  haut dbit depuis l'orbite vers n'importe quel endroit du monde. En octobre dernier, la socit a demand l'autorisation de l'Union internationale des tlcommunications pour lexploitation de 30 000 satellites supplmentaires, compltant la plus grande mgaconstellation de satellites que le monde ait jamais vue   42 000 petits satellites Starlink. Le rseau mondial, qui va apporter lInternet aux zones les plus dfavorises, devrait tre oprationnel d'ici 2025.


Depuis le 24 mai 2019, date  laquelle la socit a lanc ses 60 premiers smallsats, SpaceX a plac 595 smallsats Starlink en orbite basse au cours de 10 missions russies. La dernire mission a eu lieu le 7 aot. Un vhicule de lancement SpaceX Falcon 9 B5 a mis 57 petites sondes Starlink en orbite basse  550 km d'altitude. Le fondateur et PDG de SpaceX, Elon Musk, a dclar que SpaceX a besoin de 400  800 satellites Starlink en orbite pour commencer  dployer une couverture minimale.  mesure que cet objectif se rapproche, SpaceX s'intresse  l'arrive d'un programme bta, qui aidera la socit  tester le service en vue d'une ventuelle consommation mondiale. 

Le mois dernier, SpaceX a confirm l'augmentation de la production de ses satellites  la Commission fdrale amricaine des communications, dclarant qu'il  construit actuellement 120 satellites par mois . La socit de Musk a aussi dit dans sa prsentation quelle a  investi plus de 70 millions de dollars dans le dveloppement et la production de milliers de terminaux d'utilisateurs par mois . Elle affirme galement  avoir  investi des centaines de millions de dollars dans Starlink  ce jour , daprs la prsentation de SpaceX.


Selon CNBC, il est difficile de mettre en contexte ce que signifie le rythme de production des satellites de SpaceX, tant donn la diffrence de taille et de complexit des engins spatiaux construits par d'autres entreprises. Mais le fondateur de Quilty Analytics, Chris Quilty, a dclar  CNBC que la fabrication de Starlink se fait  une vitesse jamais vue auparavant dans le secteur des satellites. La socit de recherche et d'investissement de Quilty se concentre sur le secteur des communications par satellite.

*SpaceX fabrique les satellites Starlink 20 fois plus vite que les satellites NEXT d'Iridium*

 Pour mettre les choses en perspective, Iridium, qui dtenait auparavant le record de la plus grande constellation de satellites commerciaux, fabriquait des satellites au rythme d'environ six satellites par mois au plus fort de la production , a dclar Quilty.

CNBC rapporte que les satellites NEXT d'Iridium ont une masse prs de trois fois suprieure  celle d'un satellite Starlink, soit environ 670 kilogrammes contre 260 kilogrammes selon les estimations. Mais, mme en tenant compte du fait que chaque Starlink est plus petit qu'un satellite Iridium, SpaceX construit son vaisseau spatial 20 fois plus vite. Quilty a notamment soulign que les satellites Iridium ont t construits par le conglomrat arospatial europen Thales Alenia Space. 

En comparaison avec la startup concurrente OneWeb  un projet de constellation d'environ 600 satellites de tlcommunications circulant galement sur une orbite basse pour fournir aux particuliers un accs  Internet  haut dbit , elle construisait des satellites  un rythme d'environ 30 par mois avant de faire faillite, a rapport CNBC. Quilty a galement soulign le fait que la chane de production de OneWeb a t conue et construite en collaboration avec Airbus, un autre gant europen de l'arospatiale. Quilty conclut que cela fait de Starlink la seule des trois  possder des satellites construits uniquement par une entreprise amricaine, ainsi que la plus productive.

 L'ingniosit amricaine l'emporte une fois de plus , a dclar Quilty.

En juillet, SpaceX a dpos une demande auprs de la Commission fdrale des communications des tats-Unis sollicitant l'augmentation du nombre de terminaux utilisateurs autoriss jusqu'ici, de 1 million  5 millions. En effet, depuis que SpaceX a mis  jour le site Web du projet Starlink afin de permettre aux clients potentiels de  recevoir des mises  jour sur les nouvelles et services disponibles de Starlink dans leurs rgions , la socit constate dj une  demande extraordinaire  de la part des personnes intresses par le service Internet.  Prs de 700 000 personnes   travers les tats-Unis ont dclar tre intresses par le service, ce qui a pouss SpaceX  demander  la FCC dautoriser une augmentation du nombre de terminaux.

*La recherche de solutions contre la pollution lumineuse se poursuit*

Avec la mission de janvier, SpaceX a lanc un satellite appel DarkSat avec un "traitement exprimental d'obscurcissement", qui vise  rduire la luminosit de la mgaconstellation de satellites, dont les scientifiques craignent qu'elles n'interfrent avec les observations astronomiques. La socit continue de chercher des solutions pour rsoudre ce problme. Cest ainsi que les satellites Starlink de la dernire mission sont un peu diffrents de ceux qui ont t lancs prcdemment. Selon Space.com, un site Web sur l'espace et l'astronomie, ils sont, tous les 57,  quips d'une visire spciale qui permet de rduire leur luminosit apparente. 

Le pare-soleil, comme l'appelle SpaceX, est une visire dployable conue pour empcher la lumire du soleil de se reflter sur les parties les plus brillantes des satellites, comme les antennes. La socit - ainsi que les astronomes et les dfenseurs du ciel toil du monde entier - espre rduire la luminosit globale de la flotte Starlink. Cela leur permettra d'apparatre aussi sombres que possible dans le ciel nocturne, minimisant ainsi leur impact sur les observations du ciel nocturne.

CNBC rapporte quil semble que le principal goulot d'tranglement du service de Starlink actuellement rside dans la rapidit avec laquelle SpaceX peut lancer les satellites, selon la socit d'analyse industrielle Bryce Space and Technology. La socit a lanc des missions Starlink environ une fois par mois avec sa flotte de 60 satellites dans son vhicule Falcon 9. 

 Avec 60 satellites par Falcon 9, SpaceX est galement amen  mettre en service son lanceur Starlink ds que possible, car la socit affirme que chacun d'eux pourra transporter 400 satellites Starlink  la fois , a dclar  CNBC Phil Smith, analyste principal de l'espace chez Bryce Space.

Selon un commentateur, il serait judicieux dattendre que les tests bta soient achevs avant daugmenter la production des satellites Starlink.  Il ne sert  rien d'acclrer la fabrication de ces satellites tant que leur test bta n'est pas termin. Ce serait vraiment horrible s'ils dployaient 12 000 satellites pour dcouvrir qu'il y a un problme matriel majeur . Et vous, quen pensez-vous ?

Source : CNBC

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ce rythme de fabrication des satellites Starlink ?
 ::fleche::  Quel commentaire faites-vous du pare-soleil de SpaceX pour rendre les satellites moins lumineux ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  SpaceX demande  la FCC d'autoriser 5 fois plus de terminaux Internet pour les satellites Starlink, prs 700 000 personnes seraient dj intresses par le service Internet par satellite Starlink
 ::fleche::  SpaceX Starlink a maintenant son propre systme autonome avec un numro ASN (Autonomous System Number), et est prsent au Seattle Internet Exchange
 ::fleche::  SpaceX d'Elon Musk demande l'autorisation pour le lancement de 30 000 satellites Starlink supplmentaires, mais ses motivations ne seraient pas assez claires
 ::fleche::  SpaceX teste un satellite noir pour rduire la menace de la "mgaconstellation" pour l'astronomie, pendant que les astronomes se penchent sur le problme

----------


## spyserver

J'aime bien SpaceX mais j'espre qu'ils ont prvu aussi une procdure de rcupration lorsque les satellites sont HS ... car les laisser en orbite comme les gnrations prcdentes ce n'est plus permis ...

----------


## dharkan

Quelle idiotie ce starlink. Musk est un fou megaloman. As-t-on besoin d'internet en plein milieu de la brousse ou de l'amazonie ou aux ples ou desert ou pleine mer, etc ... ? Non !

----------


## Uther

> J'aime bien SpaceX mais j'espre qu'ils ont prvu aussi une procdure de rcupration lorsque les satellites sont HS ... car les laisser en orbite comme les gnrations prcdentes ce n'est plus permis ...


A priori, il n'y a pas grand chose a prvoir. A ces altitudes les satellites finissent par retomber tout seuls dans l'atmosphre aprs quelques annes. Ceci dit quant ils arrivent en fin de vie, habituellement, le carburant restant est utilis pour les dsorbiter immdiatement.




> As-t-on besoin d'internet en plein milieu de la brousse ou de l'amazonie ou aux ples ou desert ou pleine mer, etc ... ? Non !


Je suppose que tu habites dans une zone bien desservie pour dire a. Je peux te garantir que quand on habite dans une zone mal desservie, lintrt est vident.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quelle idiotie ce starlink.


Starlink ou pas, il y aura toujours des entreprises pour envoyer des milliers de satellites pour offrir un accs  internet.
Amazon obtient le feu vert des autorits amricaines pour son projet Kuiper rival de SpaceX, et va investir 10 milliards de dollars dans l'internet satellitaire
Tout le monde aimerait avoir une connexion internet trs haut dbit via la fibre optique, malheureusement c'est impossible.




> Je peux te garantir que quand on habite dans une zone mal desservie, lintrt est vident.


Avoir accs  internet quand on le souhaite c'est cool, mais a pourrait aussi tre utilis pour nous traquer en permanence si la surveillance de masse continue de se dvelopper. (peut-tre que dans le futur chaque citoyen devra se faire implanter une puce qui sera connect  internet)

----------


## Uther

> Avoir accs  internet quand on le souhaite c'est cool, mais a pourrait aussi tre utilis pour nous traquer en permanence si la surveillance de masse continue de se dvelopper. (peut-tre que dans le futur chaque citoyen devra se faire implanter une puce qui sera connect  internet)


On en avait dj discut mais Starlink n'apportera rien de plus au traage que ce qui est dj possible. Les oprateur fixes, ou mieux mobile, ont dj beaucoup plus d'informations sur beaucoup plus de monde que Starlink n'en aura jamais. 

De plus Starlink n'est pas un oprateur mobile qui peut suivre tes dplacement. Ils ncessitera l'installation d'une antenne assez grosse pour que tu ne te la traine pas sur toi. Il remplacera juste une connexion fibre aux endroits ou a n'est pas possible de l'amener, ce qui rpond a un vrai besoin, mais seulement pour une minorit de la population, c'est pas un super plan pour de l'espionnage de masse.

----------


## Invit

> Quelle idiotie ce starlink. Musk est un fou megaloman. As-t-on besoin d'internet en plein milieu de la brousse ou de l'amazonie ou aux ples ou desert ou pleine mer, etc ... ? Non !


Cet aprs midi j'ai eu besoin de faire rebond entre le serveur de repos de ma boite, mon poste, puis un serveur nouvellement approvisionn chez un client (le tout au travers de diffrents VPN). 
Le but tait de transfrer les 11 Go ncessaires  l'installation d'Informatica. 

J'aurais vraiment apprci un dbit montant qui soit correct. Tandis que ma municipalit promettant  "la fibre" n'assume pas ces engagements. 
Je suis, c'est factuel, bloqu aujourd'hui sur du 5.26 Mbps en dl / 0.74 Mbps up avec une latence de 32 ms.
Il m'est impossible de travailler et d'honorer mes SLA dans des conditions pareilles. 
Alors que nous sommes 79 200 hab ou 120 397 habitants incluant tout ces merdiers de regroupements de communes.   

Alors OUI Musk a tout compris et nous sommes de nombreux clients potentiels de Starlink ou autres solutions, tant donn l'inertie des pouvoirs public.

Je n'ai pas choisi ce mtier pour tre brid et frustr par les autorits.

----------


## Mister Nono

Encore des poubelles qui ne seront pas ramasses aprs usage...  ::marteau::

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Les utilisateurs de la version bta de Starlink obtiennent des vitesses de tlchargements allant de 11  60 Mb/s,*
*selon des tests effectus par Speedtest by Ookla*

Starlink est le projet de SpaceX visant  fournir Internet  haut dbit depuis lespace. Lentreprise a dj amorc une phase bta dans certaines rgions des tats-Unis, ce qui a permis  Speedtest.net, galement connu sous le nom de Speedtest by Ookla, de raliser quelques mesures sur cette connexion, dont le dbit de donnes et la latence. Ces tests montrent que les utilisateurs de la bta obtiennent des vitesses de tlchargements de 11  60 Mb/s. Les tests d'Ookla ne montrent pas les vitesses en gigabits que SpaceX a pralablement annonces, mais il est encore tt pour en juger.

Speedtest.net est un service Web bas aux tats-Unis qui fournit une analyse gratuite des mesures de performance d'accs  Internet, dont le dbit de donnes de connexion et la latence. Plusieurs bta-testeurs de Starlink sen sont servis pour valuer ltat de leur rseau. Des liens vers 11 tests de vitesse anonymes effectus par des utilisateurs de Starlink ont t posts par un utilisateur de Reddit. Un autre utilisateur de la plateforme a compil certains des tests pour raliser un graphique rcapitulatif. Sur ce dernier, lon peut faire plusieurs remarques.

Cela montre par exemple que les utilisateurs du service satellitaire  large bande Starlink de SpaceX ont des vitesses de tlchargement entre 11 Mb/s  60 Mb/s. Les mmes tests, effectus au cours des deux dernires semaines, ont montr des latences ou des taux de ping allant de 31 ms  94 ms. Il ne s'agit pas l d'une tude exhaustive des vitesses et des latences de Starlink, il n'est donc pas certain que cela soit ce  quoi les utilisateurs devraient s'attendre une fois que les satellites Starlink seront entirement dploys et que le service sera commercialis.


Dautres postes sur Reddit montrent aussi que certains utilisateurs de Starlink bnficient dune latence beaucoup plus faible, de 21ms et 20ms. Ces derniers ont sign des accords de non-divulgation, ces tests de vitesse pourraient donc reprsenter l'un des seuls aperus quon aura des performances relles de Starlink pendant toute la dure des essais. Notons quen 2016, SpaceX avait annonc  la FCC que son rseau sera capable de fournir une connectivit  large bande  haut dbit (jusqu' 1Gbps), avec une faible latence pour les consommateurs et les entreprises.

Toutefois, il a prcis que tout cela ne sera possible quune fois que le systme sera totalement optimis par le dploiement final.  ce jour, SpaceX a lanc environ 600 satellites et a obtenu l'autorisation de la FCC d'en lancer prs de 12 000. En outre, selon des critiques sur le sujet, mme si 60 Mb/s nest pas un gigabit, il est comparable  certains des niveaux de vitesse infrieurs du cble et est beaucoup plus lev que les vitesses offertes par de nombreux services DSL dans les zones rurales o SpaceX est susceptible de susciter beaucoup d'intrt.

Par exemple, certains internautes ont dclar qu'ils aimeraient bien avoir les vitesses rvles par les tests d'Ookla pour Starlink, car elles sont actuellement bloques  1Mb/s ou encore moins. Concernant la latence du rseau, SpaceX devrait probablement encore optimiser son offre avant le dploiement final, car le PDG Elon Musk a promis une latence infrieure  20ms.  Nous visons une latence infrieure  20 millisecondes, afin quun utilisateur ait la possibilit de jouer  un jeu vido  rponse rapide  un niveau comptitif , a-t-il dclar en mars dernier.

Cest une chose faisable puisque les satellites SpaceX ont des orbites terrestres basses, entre 540 km  570 km, ce qui leur permet d'avoir une latence bien plus faible que les satellites gostationnaires qui orbitent  environ 35 000 km. Cela dit, les affirmations de Musk nont pas convaincu le prsident de la FCC, Ajit Pai. Il a mis en doute les affirmations de Musk concernant la latence et a propos, en mai 2020, de classer SpaceX et tous les autres oprateurs de satellites dans la catgorie des fournisseurs de latence leve, notamment une latence suprieure  100ms.

Bien que les latences rvles par les tests de vitesse d'Ookla pour Starlink n'atteignent pas la cible de Musk, en dessous de 20 ms, elles sont infrieures au seuil de 100 ms de la FCC. Pour les jeux en ligne comptitifs, Ookla indique que les joueurs sont en position gagnante avec une latence ou un ping de 59 ms ou moins, et dans le jeu avec une latence ou un ping allant jusqu' 129 ms. Selon un rapport d'Ookla publi l'anne dernire, les 35 meilleures villes du monde pour les jeux en ligne ont des taux de ping de 8  28 ms.

Les tests de latence sont affects par la distance entre l'utilisateur et le serveur. Les tests d'Ookla rvls sur Reddit ont montr que les tests vont aux serveurs de Los Angeles et de Seattle. Les tests bta de SpaceX sont prvus pour le nord des tats-Unis et le sud du Canada, mais des articles montrent que jusqu' prsent, les testeurs ne se trouvent que dans les zones rurales de l'tat de Washington. SpaceX na pas comment ces tests de performance.

Source : Speedtest by Ookla

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  SpaceX acclre sa production et fabrique 120 satellites Internet Starlink par mois, un rythme sans prcdent dans l'industrie spatiale

 ::fleche::  La latence et la bande passante de Starlink seront suffisantes pour permettre un usage typique d'Internet, incluant le Cloud gaming et le visionnage de films en HD, d'aprs Elon Musk

 ::fleche::  SpaceX Starlink a maintenant son propre systme autonome avec un numro ASN (Autonomous System Number) et est prsent au Seattle Internet Exchange

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk dclare que Starlink, son projet de fournir d'Internet par satellites, financera sa vision de voyage sur Mars

 ::fleche::  La FCC met des rserves sur la capacit du projet Starlink de SpaceX  fournir un service internet  faible latence, l'entreprise pourrait ne pas pouvoir postuler pour un financement fdral

----------


## Invit

Vivement que a sorte peut-tre que les fai vont se bouger le cul, marre d'avoir 300kb/s et de payer 30 balles pour a.

----------


## DedeBoard

J'ai la soixantaine passe, nous avons dj fait de la terre une belle poubelle!
Avec tous ces satellites au dessus de nos ttes qu'allons nous laisser aux gnrations futures.
De plus a ne nous gurira certainement pas du covid....
Andr

----------


## Mister Nono

> J'ai la soixantaine passe, nous avons dj fait de la terre une belle poubelle!
> Avec tous ces satellites au dessus de nos ttes qu'allons nous laisser aux gnrations futures.
> De plus a ne nous gurira certainement pas du covid....
> Andr


Quoi on voit que certains mettent -1  ton commentaire : cela n'est pas tonnant que notre belle terre soit devenue une poubelle.  ::aie:: 

A+  :;):

----------


## kilroyFR

Quel interet de tels dbits quand la fibre (voir meme l'ADSL ou la "4G") suffit pour la grande partie des besoins, jeux en ligne, regarder des matchs de foot, piloter son frigo ?
Pendant ce temps on ne sait toujours pas cloner un cheveu, on ne sait toujours pas guerir les maladies comme le sida, les hpatites (certes c'est un business lucratif pourquoi chercher), le covid etc.
Meme raoult l'a dit justement, on est mauvais sinon on aurait dj des remedes a tous ces vrais besoins. Jouer avec la techno pour crer de faux besoins ca par contre on sait faire. C'est tellement plus fun. 
C'est beau le progres, mais comme dj dit en filigrane plus haut on ira sur mars pour s'eloigner de cette planete devenue poubelle.

----------


## Uther

> Quoi on voit que certains mettent -1  ton commentaire : cela n'est pas tonnant que notre belle terre soit devenue une poubelle.


Ou peut-tre que certains sont trs concerns par l'tat de la terre, ce qui fait qu'ils prfrent une vraie rflexion sur les problmes plutt qu'on mlange tout n'importe comment dans un petit message d'indignation gnrique convenu.
Les enjeux de la pollution terrestre et spatiale sont trs diffrents. De mme, a n'a pas de sens de ramener un projet de tlcommunication priv  une problmatique de sant, c'est des moyens, des recherches et des personnes diffrentes. Parmi les autres choses que Starlink ne fait pas, on aurait aussi pu citer la paix au Moyen-Orient, trouver un sens a la vie et le retour de l'tre aim.




> Quel intrt de tels dbits quand la fibre (voir mme l'ADSL ou la "4G") suffit pour la grande partie des besoins, jeux en ligne, regarder des matchs de foot, piloter son frigo ?


Visiblement tu n'habites pas dans une zone mal desservie, tant mieux pour toi, mais je t'assure que une bonne connexion haut-dbit c'est un rve pour beaucoup de personnes en environnement rural pour qui la fibre n'est pas envisageable et pour qui l'ADSL et la 4G peuvent tre trs mauvais.




> Pendant ce temps on ne sait toujours pas cloner un cheveu, on ne sait toujours pas gurir les maladies comme le sida, les hpatites (certes c'est un business lucratif pourquoi chercher), le covid etc.
> Meme raoult l'a dit justement, on est mauvais sinon on aurait dj des remedes a tous ces vrais besoins. Jouer avec la techno pour crer de faux besoins ca par contre on sait faire. C'est tellement plus fun.


Il y a aussi un principe de ralit qui fait que certaines choses sont plus faciles  faire que d'autre. La recherche mdicale est un domaine qui exige globalement bien plus de temps que l'ingnierie, l'lectronique ou l'informatique. Les processus biologiques tant souvent plus lent, moins predictibles, et que les tres vivants sont des machines varies et variable que l'on doit prendre tel que la nature nous les a donnes, alors que la plupart des crations humaines sont construites selon des plans que l'on matrise quasi parfaitement. 
Et pourtant la quantit de recherche qui se fait actuellement sur le Sida ou en gntique, c'est colossal compar a Starlink qui est juste une production en srie  de technologies spatiales depuis longtemps matrise. Et en ce moment, s'il y a bien un sujet sur lequel la recherche ne chme pas, c'est bien le Covid, vu que malheureusement, la Chloroquine prconise par le prophte marseillais peine toujours  dmontrer son efficacit.

Je ne dis pas que toutes les nouveauts technologiques actuelles sont ncessaires, bien au contraire, des technologies comme la 5G, l'volution matrielle force des PC/smartphones actuels, le tournant du tout en ligne actuel,... sont clairement un norme gchis au vu des besoins de la majorit des utilisateurs. Mais pour le coup Starlink serait un vrai plus pour les personnes prives du haut dbit.




> C'est beau le progrs, mais comme dj dit en filigrane plus haut on ira sur mars pour s'loigner de cette plante devenue poubelle.


Sauf que non, pour peu qu'on se renseigne srieusement sur les contraintes de ce qu'implique un voyage vers Mars, on apprend vite que a serait la pire ide pour amliorer ses chances de survie. Lenvironnement de Mars sera toujours normment plus hostile que la Terre mme si elle subit les pires niveaux de pollution humaine. Aucune colonisation de Mars n'est envisageable sans une Terre oprationnelle pour la ravitailler en quasi permanence.

----------


## Ryu2000

> De plus a ne nous gurira certainement pas du covid....


Si on arrtait de faire tout ce qui ne gurit pas le SARS-CoV-2 on ne ferait plus rien du tout...
La maladie va probablement disparatre toute seule de toute faon. Les gens s'immunisent spontanment.
Chez les malades il y a beaucoup d'asymptomatique. Donc ce n'est pas la maladie la plus violente du monde, pour certains c'est moins grave qu'un rhume ou qu'une grippe. (cela dit il y en a d'autres qui ont fini en ranimation)
Peut-tre que la maladie peut muter en une maladie beaucoup plus mortelle, mais c'est peu probable.




> vu que la Chloroquine prconise par le prophte marseillais peine toujours a dmontrer son efficacit.


Le gars n'est pas un prophte, il n'a jamais dit qu'il en tait un, c'est juste un scientifique qui test des trucs.
L'ide de l'hydroxychloroquine ne vient pas de lui, c'tait des mdecins chinois qui l'utilisaient, son quipe  ajout l'azithromycine. (un peu partout dans le monde des mdecins prescrivent de l'hydroxchloroquine en prvention)
Aprs si l'effet n'a pas t prouv c'est parce que beaucoup d'tudes sabotaient le protocole.
Le traitement est efficace soit avant d'tre malade soit au dbut de la maladie, dans certaines tudes les malades taient dans un stade trop avanc ou les doses taient beaucoup trop forte.

Il y a eu des alternatives  ce protocole et elles n'taient pas mieux...

Aujourd'hui les mdias n'arrtent pas de dire qu'il y a beaucoup de malades mais en parallle il y a moins de monde en ranimation.
Coronavirus : Hausse du nombre de personnes hospitalises et en ranimation



> En France mtropolitaine, le nombre de nouveaux cas de Covid pour 100.000 habitants (incidence) augmente dans toutes les classes dge. La hausse est particulirement marque chez les 25-35 ans , observe-t-elle aussi.  Prs de la moiti des personnes pour lesquelles le test RT-PCR (virologique) sest avr positif ne prsentaient aucun symptme mais taient donc susceptibles de transmettre le Covid  leurs contacts proches , ajoute-t-elle.





> Aucune colonisation de Mars n'est envisageable sans une Terre oprationnelle pour la ravitailler en quasi permanence.


Et en plus il sera toujours impossible de dplacer beaucoup de personnes sur mars.
Il n'y a pas de plante B.

Il est vrai qu'il y a beaucoup trop d'humains qui ont un niveau de vie beaucoup trop lev, ce qui produit trop de pollution. Mais a ne va pas tenir ternellement, il y aura forcment un effondrement. Profitez du confort que vous avez aujourd'hui, a ne va pas durer.




> Quel interet de tels dbits quand la fibre (voir meme l'ADSL ou la "4G") suffit pour la grande partie des besoins, jeux en ligne, regarder des matchs de foot, piloter son frigo ?


La fibre est beaucoup plus rapide que a, malheureusement tous les btiments de France n'y ont pas encore accs  ::(: 
Ce serait bien que dans chaque maison puisse avoir accs  la fibre optique, ce n'est malheureusement pas encore le cas. a dpend des villages.

Les habitants de Loguivy-Plougras auront bientt accs  la fibre optique, certains doivent tre content.
Loguivy-Plougras. Pour la fibre optique, des travaux dlagage  venir

EN 2019, LA FRANCE REINE DU DPLOIEMENT DE LA FIBRE OPTIQUE EN EUROPE



> *Selon l'Idate, ce sont prcisment 57,1 % des Franais qui sont ligibles  la fibre optique*. Cette couverture est donc nettement suprieure  certains voisins europens comme l'Italie (30,6 %), le Royaume-Uni (15,1 %) ou encore l'Allemagne (10 %). Mais hors de question de se reposer sur ses lauriers, d'autant plus quand d'autres pays du continent sont bien plus avancs que l'Hexagone. L'Islande (96,7%), la Lettonie (95,6%), la Norvge (90,2%) ou encore l'Espagne (85,6%) ont amorc un tournant en amont et ont dj un rseau hyper dvelopp. Ce n'est donc pas si illogique de voir la France se dployer plus vite que les autres aujourd'hui, tant donn que certains ont clairement ralenti au vu de leurs situations dj trs positives.

----------


## tlt

La chance. Quand je pense  ma petite connexion du bout du monde de 40Ko/s factur  60. a fait rver  ::calim2::

----------


## Mister Nono

> La chance. Quand je pense  ma petite connexion du bout du monde de 40Ko/s factur  60. a fait rver


Effectivement, cela fait rver d'tre  l'autre bout du monde car en France ce n'est pas le Prou...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quand je pense  ma petite connexion du bout du monde de 40Ko/s factur  60.


C'est bizarre parce qu'apparemment il y a moyen d'utiliser internet par satellite, c'est plus rapide et pas aussi cher (enfin a dpend comment on compte car il faut une antenne) :
Quelle est la meilleure offre internet par satellite illimit ?

----------


## Uther

Pour avoir utilis des connexions satellite gostationnaire il y a un moment, c'est pas fabuleux. C'est juste bon pour dpanner quand on a besoin de faire pas mal de tlchargement ou que l'on n'a mme pas accs  une ligne tlphonique. Mais pour la plupart des autres utilisations, une connexion ADSL, mme mauvaise, est prfrable car le ping de lordre de 600ms rend l'utilisation, en fonction des cas, de franchement dsagrable  compltement impossible. 
Il me semble qu'il tait question de systme hybrides qui essayent de basculer automatiquement entre satellite et ADSL suivant les besoins mais  a fait doubler l'abonnement et je sais pas vraiment ce que a vaut.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*SpaceX confirme que la bta prive de Starlink est en cours, avec une faible latence et des vitesses suprieures  100 Mb/s*

Aprs avoir lanc 600 satellites de la constellation Starlink, prvue pour en contenir 12 000 environ, SpaceX a lanc en juillet une version bta du service de fourniture dInternet  haut dbit depuis lespace. Plusieurs tests ont t effectus par de nombreux acteurs, comme Speedtest.net, pour connatre la latence du rseau et la vitesse quelle offre. Cette semaine, SpaceX a confirm que la bta est effectivement en cours et quelle offre une latence extrmement faible avec des vitesses suprieures  100 Mb/s. Ces vitesses sont suprieures  celles observes par dautres testeurs.

Starlink est le projet de SpaceX visant  fournir Internet  haut dbit depuis lespace. Il a confirm lors de la Webdiffusion de son dernier lancement lundi que les employs ont test la latence et les vitesses de tlchargement de Starlink, des mesures cls pour un fournisseur de services Internet. SpaceX a fait le point sur les premiers tests de son rseau Internet par satellite, qui ont montr des vitesses capables de jouer  des jeux vido en ligne et de diffuser des films en continu. Kate Tice, ingnieur principal de certification de SpaceX, a dclar que les rsultats des tests sont trs bons.

 Les rsultats ont montr une latence trs faible et des vitesses de tlchargement suprieures  100 Mb/s. Cela signifie que notre latence est suffisamment faible pour jouer aux jeux vido en ligne les plus rapides, mais aussi que nos vitesses de tlchargement sont suffisamment rapides pour diffuser plusieurs films HD en mme temps , a dclar Tice. Elle a galement soulign que le rseau dploy par lentreprise est trs avanc, et que SpaceX espre  dbloquer la pleine capacit  du rseau Starlink pendant qu'il continue  lancer les satellites.


Par ailleurs, alors quil reste encore un grand nombre de satellites  dployer, SpaceX explore dj dautres cas dutilisation de sa constellation. En effet, Tice a aussi dclar que la socit a rcemment effectu un test dans le but de voir si elle peut connecter deux satellites en orbite avec ce que SpaceX appelle des  lasers spatiaux . galement connus sous le nom de liaisons intersatellites, les lasers serviront en effet  amliorer le rseau Starlink en lui permettant d'changer des donnes entre les satellites en orbite, plutt que de les transmettre en va-et-vient vers le sol.

 Avec ces lasers spatiaux, les satellites Starlink ont pu transfrer des centaines de gigaoctets de donnes , a dclar Tice. Elle a ajout que, lorsque SpaceX disposera de lasers spatiaux qui fonctionnent de manire cohrente sur l'ensemble du rseau, Starlink sera l'une des options les plus rapides disponibles pour transfrer des donnes dans le monde entier. En outre, SpaceX prvoit de commencer un test bta public de Starlink une fois que le test bta priv actuel sera termin. Il prvoit de commencer  offrir Starlink en tant que service commercial avant la fin de cette anne.

Les zones premirement concernes sont le nord des tats-Unis et le sud du Canada, avec des plans pour  une couverture quasi mondiale du monde habit en 2021 . Les latences observes lors des tests nont pas t rvles ici, mais lon suppose que la latence qualifie dextrmement faible par Tice est infrieure  20 millisecondes, correspondant  la latence initialement vise par lentreprise. Pour rappel, en aot, les tests effectus par Speedtest.net ont rvl des latences allant de 31  94 millisecondes.  ce moment-l, Starlink ne comportait toutefois que 600 satellites.

Elon Musk et les siens semblent avoir relev le dfi visant  offrir une connexion Internet haut dbit avec vitesse suprieure 100 Mb/s et une latence de moins de 20 millisecondes  travers Starlink. Notons quen mai dernier, la FCC avait mis en doute la capacit de SpaceX  le faire et en avait profit pour classer SpaceX et tous les autres oprateurs de satellites dans la catgorie des fournisseurs  latence leve, notamment une latence suprieure  100ms. La socit a aussi dclar  la FCC en juillet que SpaceX construit 120 satellites par mois.

Il met galement en place des milliers de petits terminaux que les consommateurs utiliseront pour se connecter au rseau. SpaceX a dclar avoir investi des centaines de millions de dollars dans Starlink  ce jour. Pour finir, cet t, lentreprise a dclar que Starlink constate dj une  demande extraordinaire de la part de clients potentiels avec prs de 700 000 personnes  travers les tats-Unis . Selon SpaceX, ces personnes ont indiqu qu'elles taient intresses par le service  venir de l'entreprise. Alors, SpaceX est-il en train de gagner du terrain par rapport  Amazon, OneWeb et les autres acteurs de la fourniture dInternet  haut dbit depuis lespace ?

Source : CNBC

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Les utilisateurs de la version bta de Starlink obtiennent des vitesses de tlchargements allant de 11  60 Mb/s, selon des tests effectus par Speedtest by Ookla

 ::fleche::  SpaceX acclre sa production et fabrique 120 satellites Internet Starlink par mois, un rythme sans prcdent dans l'industrie spatiale

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk : la version bta prive de Starlink commencera dans environ trois mois et la version bta publique dans six mois, alors que SpaceX a demand l'approbation des orbites encore plus basses

 ::fleche::  La latence et la bande passante de Starlink seront suffisantes pour permettre un usage typique d'Internet, incluant le Cloud gaming et le visionnage de films en HD, d'aprs Elon Musk

----------


## Mister Nono

> avant de vouloir mettre de l'internet sur mars, faudrait dj pouvoir y vivre, les problmes de radiations sont pas encore rgler, et pourrais tuer les premiers hommes (le projet Mars One, un aller sans retour)


Il faudrait d'abord apprendre  vivre sur terre.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Uther

> Il faudrait d'abord apprendre  vivre sur terre.


Dployer ce genre de technologie sur Mars n'aurait de toute faon aucun sens. Si on s'installe sur Mars, a sera dans des petites colonies trs locales. Des metteurs locaux seraient amplement suffisants. De plus l'internet Martien serait de toute faon asynchrone avec l'internet Terrien vu la latence de plusieurs minutes entre la terre et Mars.

----------


## Mister Nono

> Dployer ce genre de technologie sur Mars n'aurait de toute faon aucun sens. Si on s'installe sur Mars, a sera dans des petites colonies trs locales. Des metteurs locaux seraient amplement suffisants. De plus l'internet Martien serait de toute faon asynchrone avec l'internet Terrien vu la latence de plusieurs minutes entre la terre et Mars.


NON, NON, et NON. Laissons l'univers tranquille. Il faut d'abord apprendre  vivre sur terre en respectant notre plante et tous ses habitants.  ::mouarf::

----------


## calvaire

> Dployer ce genre de technologie sur Mars n'aurait de toute faon aucun sens. Si on s'installe sur Mars, a sera dans des petites colonies trs locales. Des metteurs locaux seraient amplement suffisants. De plus l'internet Martien serait de toute faon asynchrone avec l'internet Terrien vu la latence de plusieurs minutes entre la terre et Mars.


pas forcment, je vois de plus en plus de news sur des chercheurs ayant russie a transmettre de l'information avec l'intrication quantique
par exemple: https://trustmyscience.com/communica...uelle-directe/

on peut imaginer que dans le futur on pourra communiquer instantanment peu importe ou tu es dans l'univers, sa serais quand mme rvolutionnaire de pouvoir communiquer instantanment avec par exemple une sonde sur pluton ou une colonie sur sur mars...

enfin bref c'est prometteur et cela nous prouve que la vitesse de la lumire n'est pas une limitation en soit

----------


## Invit

> pas forcment, je vois de plus en plus de news sur des chercheurs ayant russie a transmettre de l'information avec l'intrication quantique
> par exemple: https://trustmyscience.com/communica...uelle-directe/
> 
> on peut imaginer que dans le futur on pourra communiquer instantanment peu importe ou tu es dans l'univers, sa serais quand mme rvolutionnaire de pouvoir communiquer instantanment avec par exemple une sonde sur pluton ou une colonie sur sur mars...
> 
> enfin bref c'est prometteur et cela nous prouve que la vitesse de la lumire n'est pas une limitation en soit


Non tu ne pourras pas communiquer instantanment peu importe o tu es dans l'univers, rien ne peut voyager plus vite que la lumire.

----------


## Jipt

Attention aux affirmations premptoires !




> Non tu ne pourras pas communiquer instantanment peu importe o tu es dans l'univers, rien ne peut voyager plus vite que la lumire.


_rien ne peut voyager plus vite que la lumire_ *aujourd'hui et tant qu'on n'aura pas dcouvert autre chose* qui va plus vite et dont on ne souponne pas l'existence et que donc on ne peut pas imaginer, sauf par les auteurs de SF pour le moment.

----------


## calvaire

> Non tu ne pourras pas communiquer instantanment peu importe o tu es dans l'univers, rien ne peut voyager plus vite que la lumire.


alors explique nous pourquoi quand 2 particules sont intriqus, quand l'une change d'tat l'autre aussi et de manire instantane ?
c'est quelque chose qui a t prouve
le problme reste aujourd'hui  trouver un moyen dterministe de synchroniser les 2 particules

----------


## Jipt

> alors explique-nous pourquoi quand 2 particules sont intriques, quand l'une change d'tat l'autre aussi et de manire *instantane* ?


_instantane_, vraiment ? 
Mme pas 0,000_plein-plein-plein de zros_1 seconde de dcalage ?




> c'est quelque chose qui a t *prouv*.


source, merci.

----------


## Meseira

> Attention aux affirmations premptoires !


Attention aussi aux carences de connaissances...




> _rien ne peut voyager plus vite que la lumire_ *aujourd'hui et tant qu'on n'aura pas dcouvert autre chose* qui va plus vite et dont on ne souponne pas l'existence et que donc on ne peut pas imaginer, sauf par les auteurs de SF pour le moment.


Ce que dit *tireb91913* est exact, rien ne peut dpasser la vitesse de la lumire dans le vide et il ne s'agit pas de "dcouvrir autre chose". La vitesse de la lumire est une constante universelle et invariante, c'est une vitesse limite de la physique relativiste. Jusqu' maintenant, cette physique n'a t mise en chec nulle part dans l'univers observable, donc il est bien exact de dire que "tu ne pourras pas communiquer instantanment peu importe o tu es dans l'univers (observable)". Je sais que cela casse les doux rves de voyage dans l'espace avec son smartphone dans la poche comme dans le mtro mais c'est la dure ralit de la physique de notre univers.




> alors explique nous pourquoi quand 2 particules sont intriqus, quand l'une change d'tat l'autre aussi et de manire instantane ?
> c'est quelque chose qui a t prouve
> le problme reste aujourd'hui  trouver un moyen dterministe de synchroniser les 2 particules


L'intrication quantique revient toujours dans ces discussion et c'est vraiment quelque chose de trs mal compris par celles et ceux qui en parlent... Elle est issue d'un cadre thorique et a t observe en laboratoire mais cela s'arrte l. En particulier, elle ne peut pas tre utilise pour transmettre de l'information au-del de la vitesse de la lumire. Encore dsol pour les amateurs de SF...

Si vous voulez plus de dtails : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intric...philosophiques

----------


## calvaire

> _instantane_, vraiment ? 
> Mme pas 0,000_plein-plein-plein de zros_1 seconde de dcalage ?
> 
> 
> source, merci.





> Ce que dit tireb91913 est exact, rien ne peut dpasser la vitesse de la lumire dans le vide et il ne s'agit pas de "dcouvrir autre chose". La vitesse de la lumire est une constante universelle et invariante, c'est une vitesse limite de la physique relativiste. Jusqu' maintenant, cette physique n'a t mise en chec nulle part dans l'univers observable, donc il est bien exact de dire que "tu ne pourras pas communiquer instantanment peu importe o tu es dans l'univers (observable)". Je sais que cela casse les doux rves de voyage dans l'espace avec son smartphone dans la poche comme dans le mtro mais c'est la dure ralit de la physique de notre univers.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_teleportation




> An important aspect of quantum information theory is entanglement, which imposes statistical correlations between otherwise distinct physical systems by creating or placing two or more separate particles into a single, shared quantum state. These correlations hold even when measurements are chosen and performed independently, out of causal contact from one another, as verified in Bell test experiments. Thus, an observation resulting from a measurement choice made at one point in spacetime seems to instantaneously affect outcomes in another region, even though light hasn't yet had time to travel the distance; a conclusion seemingly at odds with special relativity (EPR paradox).





> Je sais que cela casse les doux rves de voyage dans l'espace avec son smartphone dans la poche comme dans le mtro mais c'est la dure ralit de la physique de notre univers.


a tombe bien car la physique c'est encore mieux que la science fiction, voyager  la vitesse de la lumire ou a une vitesse proche en prenant en compte la dilatation du temps te permet de voyager rapidement dans l'univers (enfin sur terre par contre il se sera coul plusieurs millions/milliards d'annes  on est d'accord)
je mets mes sources cette fois
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twin_paradox

mais nous n'en sommes qu'au dbut, oui aujourd'hui on est capable au mieux de voyager que  10 pourcent seulement de la vitesse de la lumire, que l'intrication reste encore un domaine de recherche complexe mais trs prometteur, mais il faut pas oublier que les plus grandes thorie de la physique sont aujourd'hui encore trs bancale, entre les constantes ajout au pif pour les formules fonctionnent, la grande incohrence entre la relativit gnrale et la physique quantique... et beaucoup de chose qui reste inexpliqu qu'on nomme "machin truc noir".

aujourd'hui non tu peux rien affirmer du tout et les modles actuel permettent mme de sastreindre de la limitation de la vitesse de la lumire pas en allant plus vite mais en contournant ce problme

quand j'ai dbut l'informatique j'avais des grosses caisses d'lectronique juste pour stocker quelques mo, aujourd'hui mon mtier  beaucoup chang en seulement 40ans, et notre comprhension de la physique a compltement chang en moins d'1 sicle, et nul doute qu'il y'aura encore de gros changement avant 2100

----------


## Meseira

Il y a beaucoup de confusions dans ton message et des choses  debunker. Tu mlanges des thories locales (physique relativiste avec le paradoxe des jumeaux) et non-locales (mcanique quantique avec l'intrication quantique). Nous sommes trs loin de concevoir les effets d'un dplacement  10 pourcents de la vitesse de la lumire car cela est tout simplement hors de notre porte. Certes, la physique introduit parfois des constantes sans ralit physique pour faire coller un modle mais ce n'est pas "au pif"... La physique tant une science empirique, tant qu'un modle (mme bas sur une constante trange) n'est pas mis en chec, il reste valable et plus pertinent que des divagations d'amateurs de science trop peu clairs.

Au sujet de ta citation sur la tlportation quantique, elle ne vient pas du tout soutenir ce que tu dis. Il est question de corrlation, c'est--dire d'un lien statistique entre des tats. Dans la thorie de la mcanique quantique, le changement d'un tat peut influencer instatanment celui d'un autre tat mme distant (c'est la non-localit) mais il demeure alatoire et cette influence relve plus de l'exprience de pense que d'une ralit physique exploitable. En tout cas, rien qui puisse laisser songer que nous pourrions un jour "communiquer instantanment peu importe ou tu es dans l'univers" comme ce que tu crivais.

Sur ce, il est samedi et c'est l'heure de l'apritif  ::chin::

----------


## calvaire

> Il y a beaucoup de confusions dans ton message et des choses  debunker. Tu mlanges des thories locales (physique relativiste avec le paradoxe des jumeaux) et non-locales (mcanique quantique avec l'intrication quantique). Nous sommes trs loin de concevoir les effets d'un dplacement  10 pourcents de la vitesse de la lumire car cela est tout simplement hors de notre porte.


c'est ce qu'aurait du donner le projet orion si il n'avais pas t annul (du a sa dangerosit) mais techniquement si on est capable d'aller  une tel vitesse
je te cite encore une fois ma source (toi tu n'en a jamais d'ailleurs...)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Projec...ar_propulsion)



> Orion can achieve perhaps 9%11% of the speed of light.


tu debunke rien du tout, tu ne maitrise juste pas le sujet je suis dsol de te l'apprendre

----------


## Invit

T'as beau balancer des sources tu ne connais pas le sujet, ce que tu racontes est faux. C'est pas grave d'avoir tort mais tu pourrais au moins l'admettre.

----------


## calvaire

> T'as beau balancer des sources tu ne connais pas le sujet, ce que tu racontes est faux. C'est pas grave d'avoir tort mais tu pourrais au moins l'admettre.


ok je m'incline, tu as raison et j'ai tort. Je peux pas lutter contre a.
le niveau intellectuel parfois ici est juste effroyable

----------


## Uther

> pas forcment, je vois de plus en plus de news sur des chercheurs ayant russie a transmettre de l'information avec l'intrication quantique
> par exemple: https://trustmyscience.com/communica...uelle-directe/
> 
> on peut imaginer que dans le futur on pourra communiquer instantanment peu importe ou tu es dans l'univers, sa serais quand mme rvolutionnaire de pouvoir communiquer instantanment avec par exemple une sonde sur pluton ou une colonie sur sur mars...
> 
> enfin bref c'est prometteur et cela nous prouve que la vitesse de la lumire n'est pas une limitation en soit


C'est vrai que la dcohrence a lieu de manire apparemment instantane, mme avec deux particules intriques spares par de grandes distances. Mais l'tat qui rsulte de cette dcohrence tant alatoire a ne permet pas de transmettre de l'information. Les avances actuelles sur l'intrication quantique pour la transmission de donnes visent plutt  rendre les interceptions de communication dtectables. 

Aprs pour l'avenir lointain, on peut toujours imaginer tout et nimporte quoi, mais rien des connaissances actuelles de la physique ne parait indiquer que les communications supra-luminiques sont  notre porte.




> alors explique nous pourquoi quand 2 particules sont intriqus, quand l'une change d'tat l'autre aussi et de manire instantane ?
> c'est quelque chose qui a t prouve
> le problme reste aujourd'hui  trouver un moyen dterministe de synchroniser les 2 particules


Le truc c'est que la dcohrence n'est pas vraiment un changement d'tat, du moins pas dans le sens de la physique macroscopique. 
Il s'agit du fixage d'un tat parmi les diffrents tats superposs possibles. Et comme l'tat est fix de manire totalement alatoire, on ne peut pas s'en servir pour transmettre de l'information plus vite que l'on a fait pour sparer les deux particules intriques.




> instantane, vraiment ?
> Mme pas 0,000_plein-plein-plein de zros_1 seconde de dcalage ?
> 
> source, merci.


En effet, sur le cot instantan de la dcohrence, calvaire a raison, d'aprs l'tat actuel de la science. a a t prouv notamment par l'exprience de Alain Aspect. 
Bien que l'ide ne plaisait pas a Einstein, a ne remet pas en cause la vitesse de la lumire comme limite pour la transmission d'information.
Pour plus d'info sur l'intrication je conseille cette vido trs didactique: 






> a tombe bien car la physique c'est encore mieux que la science fiction, voyager  la vitesse de la lumire ou a une vitesse proche en prenant en compte la dilatation du temps te permet de voyager rapidement dans l'univers (enfin sur terre par contre il se sera coul plusieurs millions/milliards d'annes on est d'accord)
> je mets mes sources cette fois
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twin_paradox


L tu es pass sur un sujet compltement diffrent : la dformation de l'espace/temps aux grandes vitesses n'a rien a voir avec la physique quantique. C'est purement li  la relativit restreinte, et non seulement a ne permet pas de dpasser la vitesse de la lumire, mais c'est justement a qui pose la vitesse de la lumire comme limite infranchissable. En gros plus tu acclres plus l'espace et le temps va se contracter ce qui fait que pour l'extrieur tu te rapprocheras de la vitesse de la lumire sans jamais l'atteindre. Pour le moment on arrive absolument pas  mettre la relativit restreinte en dfaut, pourtant a n'est pas les tentatives qui manquent.

----------


## benjani13

> a tombe bien car la physique c'est encore mieux que la science fiction, voyager  la vitesse de la lumire ou a une vitesse proche en prenant en compte la dilatation du temps te permet de voyager rapidement dans l'univers (enfin sur terre par contre il se sera coul plusieurs millions/milliards d'annes  on est d'accord)


Je comprend pas bien ce que tu appelle "voyager rapidement dans l'univers" tout en parlant de "voyager  la vitesse de la lumire ou a une vitesse proche", car la vitesse de la lumire est effroyablement lente  grande chelle. La plus proche toile est  plus de 4 anne lumire, la voie lact fait 100.000 annes lumires de diamtres, les plus proches galaxies (naines) autour de 42.000 annes lumires, la plus proche galaxie semblable  la notre  2,55 millions d'annes lumires. Bref, mme  la vitesse de la lumire, les promenade dans l'univers nous paraissent bien impossible. Je ne vois pas non plus pourquoi tu parles de dilatation temporelle car, comme tu le soulignes toi mme, cela concerne les autres. Ton temps propre ne sera pas altr et un an durera toujours bien un an pour toi. C'est pas a qui t'aidera  aller plus loin.

----------


## calvaire

> Je comprend pas bien ce que tu appelle "voyager rapidement dans l'univers" tout en parlant de "voyager  la vitesse de la lumire ou a une vitesse proche", car la vitesse de la lumire est effroyablement lente  grande chelle. La plus proche toile est  plus de 4 anne lumire, la voie lact fait 100.000 annes lumires de diamtres, les plus proches galaxies (naines) autour de 42.000 annes lumires, la plus proche galaxie semblable  la notre  2,55 millions d'annes lumires. Bref, mme  la vitesse de la lumire, les promenade dans l'univers nous paraissent bien impossible. Je ne vois pas non non plus pourquoi tu parles de dilatation temporelle car, comme tu le soulignes toi mme, cela concerne les autres. Ton temps propre ne sera pas altr et un an durera toujours bien un an pour toi. C'est pas a qui t'aidera  aller plus loin.





> L tu es pass sur un sujet compltement diffrent : la dformation de l'espace/temps aux grandes vitesses n'a rien a voir avec la physique quantique. C'est purement li  la relativit restreinte, et non seulement a ne permet pas de dpasser la vitesse de la lumire, mais c'est justement a qui pose la vitesse de la lumire comme limite infranchissable. En gros plus tu acclres plus l'espace et le temps va se contracter ce qui fait que pour l'extrieur tu te rapprocheras de la vitesse de la lumire sans jamais l'atteindre. Pour le moment on arrive absolument pas a la mettre en dfaut malgr de nombreuses tentatives.


oui c'est un sujet diffrent mais c'est pour dire que toi tu peux voyager dans l'univers rapidement.

plus tu voyages  la vitesse de la lumire (la clrit) moins tu auras de temps propre, si tu voyage a la vitesse de la lumire tu peux traverser la galaxie en quelques minutes enfin dans ton vaisseau il se sera coul que quelques minutes. Pour un homme rester sur terre par contre il se sera couler plus millions d'annes.
alors oui nous ne sommes pas capable de voyager presque  la vitesse de la lumire mais si tu as la technologie pour les voyages galactique seraient possible sans devoir poireauter 1 milliards d'anne dans ton vaisseau.

et sa on le fait tous les jours, un type qui prends l'avion souvent vieillira moins vite que toi... mais c'est videment imperceptible  cette chelle et il faut une horloge atomique pour le voir
je peux pas aller plus vite que la lumire mais la relativit gnrale ne m'interdit pas de faire un vaisseau capable d'aller sur andromde en seulement quelques jours.

et en 2020 avec juste  10% de la vitesse de la lumire (ce que l'homme peut atteindre avec le projet Orion) on est techniquement dj capable de faire des voyages interstellaire.
on le fait pas car a couterais trop cher, que lintrt pour l'instant est nul et que les mecs dans le vaisseau vont surement crever en cours de route car on est pas encore capable de faire des vaisseaux auto suffisant et rsistant aux radiations. Les voyages de longue dure vers la lune ou mars que pousse de plus en plus d'industriels devrait apporter des rponses  pas mal de problmatique dans les prochaines dcennies.
sans parler des colos qui refuserons de faire dcoller un vaisseau sur terre qui crache des bombes atomique ^^

alors oui ce que je dis la c'est pas possible aujourd'hui ou en tous cas pas ralisable sans investir des milliards de milliards mais les modles thorique ne l'interdise pas et donc il y'a encore un norme potentiel technologique avant d'atteindre les limites de la physique.
je prend l'exemple d'un collgue il y'a 30ans qui me disait que jamais on pourra faire du rendue 3d en temps rel bah c'est surement la plus grosse connerie qu'il est dite dans sa vie car je le fais aujourd'hui sur ma montre connect. ou des mecs qui disait que jamais on pourrais ce dplacer a plus de 50km/h, ou encore de ceux qui pensait impossible pour un homme de dpasser le mur du son...
enfin suffit juste de regarder les progrs de ouff fait le sicle dernier, je peux aller a New York pour 300 en seulement quelque heures, le tout en regardant la tl assis dans un sige confortable et climatis.

il y'a juste 1ans, il y'a eu une mission pour tester les voiles solaire, les rsultats ont t trs prometteurs et la NASA utiliser cette mme techno pour surveiller un astrode... lanne prochaine Near-Earth Asteroid Scout.
et alors ? ce projet a terme pourrais permettre de lancer des sondes vers proxima b  20 pourcent de la vitesse de la lumire et donc atteindre cette plante (qui est une plante potentiellement habitable) en 20ans un peu prs

Nous sommes en plein boom technologique la avec de nouvelles technologie de communication et de propulsion
bref je marrte la c'est pas la peine de nourrir des trolls comme Meseira ou tireb91913, c'est peut tre bien le mme compte dailleurs...

----------


## Uther

> oui c'est un sujet diffrent mais c'est pour dire que toi tu peux voyager dans l'univers rapidement.


Sauf que l, tu as dvi le sujet de conversation pour te donner raison. A la base on discutait de la possibilit de transmettre des informations plus vite que la lumire, ce que les effets relativistes ne permettent pas. En effet, comme son nom l'indique, la relativit a des effets relatifs. L'espace temps a beau s'couler diffremment du point de vue d'un objet en mouvement rapide, a ne change absolument rien au point de vu extrieur, or c'est bien ce point de vue qu'il faut prendre en considration quand on veut transmettre de l'information, . 

Par exemple supposons que tu transmets un signal radio entre un endroit sur la Terre et un endroit sur Mars o tu as install des horloges synchronises. Ce signal radio est port par des photons qui se dplacent  la vitesse de la lumire dans le vide (ce qui constitue la grande majorit du trajet Terre/Mars). Si tu pouvais faire le voyage assis sur un photon, le trajet serait quasi instantan pour toi  cause de la contraction de l'espace temps. Au moment de l'arrive ta montre indiquerait l'heure de dpart  quelques diximes prs, mais il nempche que tu constaterais qu'il s'est bien coul plusieurs minutes depuis ton dpart, aussi bien sur Terre que sur Mars. Donc non, la relativit ne permet pas de transmettre des informations entre la Terre et Mars plus vite que la lumire, au contraire elle garantit que l'on ne peut pas le faire.




> plus tu voyages  la vitesse de la lumire (la clrit) moins tu auras de temps propre, si tu voyage a la vitesse de la lumire tu peux traverser la galaxie en quelques minutes enfin dans ton vaisseau il se sera coul que quelques minutes. Pour un homme rester sur terre par contre il se sera couler plus millions d'annes.
> alors oui nous ne sommes pas capable de voyager presque  la vitesse de la lumire mais si tu as la technologie pour les voyages galactique seraient possible sans devoir poireauter 1 milliards d'anne dans ton vaisseau.


Tu n'as pas dpass la vitesse de la lumire pour autant, mme en te plaant  l'intrieur du vaisseau, car c'est l'espace-temps qui est affect et pas uniquement le temps. La distance a parcourir s'est contracte en mme temps que le temps.

Quand tu dbarques de ton vaisseau aprs un voyage de cent annes lumire  une vitesse proche de la lumire, mme si pour toi le voyage a t trs court, il s'est bien coul plus de cent ans, aussi bien  ton point de dpart qu' ton point d'arrive.

----------


## Invit

A ce moment on peut aussi parler du warp drive et des trous de ver.

Sauf que a n'a aucun rapport avec le sujet et le fait que tu ne peux pas transmettre une information plus vite que la lumire.

Et mme si c'tait le cas comment tu amnes ta particule intrique  l'autre bout de la galaxie ? C'est pas en utilisant ta voile solaire qui n'aura plus d'effet au-del de l'heliosphere.

Car mme si on parle de vide le vide n'est pas vide et ta voile sera ralentie par le peu d'atomes qu'elle rencontrera sur sa route.

Bref la science ce n'est pas de la fiction.

----------


## TJ1985

D'un ct, disposer partout de l'internet rapide, c'est sduisant. De l'autre, devoir passer entre des constellations de satellites pour voir les toiles, a me gave.
Surtout, qu'en est-il des nuages ? J'avais la TV par satellite aux Antilles, les pertes de signal n'taient pas rares lorsque les nuages arrivaient.
Et aujourd'hui, en Vende, il nous arrive encore de ne pas recevoir la TNT lorsque le temps est brumeux.

J'espre que Starlink n'est pas en train de gcher notre ciel pour fournir un mauvais service...

----------


## zebrer

bonjour j'ai pas suivie la conversation et j'ai la flemme, mais y'a les trou de verres qui reste encore aujourd'hui une piste prometteuse pour le voyage a grande chelle.
comme les trou noirs qui tait possible en thorie il y'a 50ans et prouv aujourd'hui, les trous de verre serons peut tre dcouvert/synthtis durant ce sicle.

----------


## Uther

> bonjour j'ai pas suivie la conversation et j'ai la flemme, mais y'a les trou de verres qui reste encore aujourd'hui une piste prometteuse pour le voyage a grande chelle.
> comme les trou noirs qui tait possible en thorie il y'a 50ans et prouv aujourd'hui, les trous de verre serons peut tre dcouvert/synthtis durant ce sicle.


Les voyages par trous de vers sont encore trs loin de pouvoir etre appel une piste prometteuse. C'est au mieux une vague piste de recherche, mais pour le moment, c'est encore du domaine de la science fiction.

Tout d'abord, c'est juste un concept thorique,  l'heure actuelle. Rien ne garanti leur existance, mais surtout, mme si c'tait le cas, on a pas encore de moyens accessibles  l'chelle humaine qui nous permettraient de les utiliser.

----------


## Nancy Rey

*La division dintervention durgence de larme de ltat de Washington utilise l'Internet Starlink de SpaceX depuis dbut aot*
*pour fournir le service Internet aux zones dvastes par les incendies*

Le rseau Internet par satellite Starlink que SpaceX est en train de dvelopper a t utilis sur le terrain par les services d'urgence de l'tat de Washington ces dernires semaines, la premire application prcoce du service de la socit  tre divulgue.

L'arme de l'tat de Washington, qui comprend sa division d'intervention d'urgence, a commenc  utiliser les terminaux d'utilisateurs Starlink au dbut du mois d'aot pour apporter le service Internet aux zones dvastes par les incendies. Les terminaux utilisateurs sont les petits appareils au sol qui se connectent aux satellites. La division d'intervention d'urgence dispose de sept terminaux utilisateurs Starlink, qu'elle dploie avec un succs immdiat.  Je n'ai jamais mis en place un quipement satellitaire tactique qui ait t aussi rapide  installer et aussi fiable , a dclar lundi  CNBC Richard Hall, le responsable des tlcommunications d'urgence de la division informatique du dpartement militaire de l'tat de Washington, dans une interview.


*Division de la gestion des urgences  Washington*
*Comment Washington utilise Starlink*

Starlink est le nom de l'ambitieux plan de SpaceX visant  construire un rseau Internet par satellite interconnect, galement connu sous le nom de "constellation", pour fournir l'Internet  haut dbit partout sur la plante. Le rseau Starlink complet devrait compter environ 12 000 satellites en orbite basse, beaucoup plus prs de la surface que les satellites  large bande traditionnels. Selon Hall, dont la division a utilis d'autres services  large bande par satellite,  il n'y a vraiment aucune comparaison  entre Starlink et les rseaux traditionnels, o les satellites sont plus loigns de la Terre en orbite gosynchrone ou en orbite terrestre moyenne.

 Starlink double facilement la largeur de bande  en comparaison, a dclar Hall, notant qu'il a constat une diminution de plus de 150 % de la latence.  J'ai vu des latences infrieures  30 millisecondes de faon constante , a-t-il dclar. Hall a prcis qu'avec les autres services traditionnels, il faut gnralement entre 30 minutes et une heure pour tablir une connexion par satellite,  avec beaucoup moins de vitesse et de bande passante et une latence beaucoup plus leve dans un ensemble beaucoup plus grand .

En comparaison, Hall a soulign qu'il lui fallait entre cinq et dix minutes pour installer et connecter un terminal Starlink. Et une seule personne peut installer l'un des appareils :  Cela ne ncessite pas de camion, de remorque et de nombreux autres quipements supplmentaires. J'ai pass la majeure partie de quatre ou cinq heures avec un quipement satellite pour essayer d'obtenir une bonne connexion. Donc, pour moi, c'est incroyable , a ajout Hall. 

Le centre de dveloppement et l'usine Starlink de SpaceX se trouvent  Redmond, Washington, juste  la sortie de Seattle. La division de Hall a eu des discussions prliminaires avec SpaceX, a-t-il dit, car l'tat s'efforait  de fournir une certaine couverture rurale  certaines de nos zones tribales qui n'allaient pas bnficier du haut dbit du tout pendant un certain temps .

 ce jour, SpaceX a lanc plus de 700 satellites Starlink, une fraction du total ncessaire  la couverture mondiale, mais suffisamment pour commencer  fournir des services dans certaines rgions, notamment dans le nord-ouest des tats-Unis.

L'entreprise a confirm qu'elle a effectu un bta test priv de Starlink avec ses employs, mais M. Hall a dclar que le cas d'utilisation de la division d'urgence de Washington  est le fruit de discussions sans rapport auparavant . Lorsque les incendies de Washington sont devenus de plus en plus graves en aot, avec des dommages catastrophiques, Hall a vu Starlink comme une nouvelle solution pour les zones o les dommages signifiaient  qu'il n'y a pas d'autre connexion de donnes disponible .

Washington a utilis Starlink pour obtenir des communications rgionales, a dclar Hall. Il a install des terminaux dans des zones qui ont t gravement brles pour fournir aux familles vacues des appels sans fil et un accs  Internet pour dposer des demandes d'indemnisation.  J'ai mme fait en sorte de permettre aux enfants de faire une partie de leur scolarit initiale aussi, car ils avanaient lentement avec une prsence limite. Nous avons couvert un grand nombre de bases. Starlink change le jeu dans la mesure de ce qui est disponible , a-t-il dclar. 

L'arme de l'air amricaine a notamment effectu les premiers tests de Starlink, mais l'utilisation de Washington reprsente la premire application du service sur plusieurs semaines. Le PDG de SpaceX, Elon Musk, a rpondu lundi aux remerciements de l'tat de Washington pour le soutien de Starlink.  Heureux que SpaceX ait pu nous aider ! Nous donnons la priorit aux intervenants d'urgence et aux endroits o il n'y a pas du tout de connexion Internet , a tweet Musk.


SpaceX a envoy  Hall les deux versions bta et les premiers terminaux utilisateurs commerciaux Starlink. Ce dernier a dclar que les terminaux utilisateurs sont tous de  grande qualit , les terminaux commerciaux tant  juste un peu plus lgants, un produit plus fini . La base du terminal tait  l'origine un solide poids rond, mais a t remplace par un trpied, ce qui, selon Hall, a permis une installation plus flexible. Alors que SpaceX a dit  Hall que le terminal  ncessitait une prise de vue claire oriente vers le nord , certains endroits o il les a installs taient lgrement obscurcis, mais cela a quand mme fonctionn comme un charme, avec de grandes vitesses . 

*Un service pas encore factur*

La socit de Musk permet  l'tat de Washington d'utiliser gratuitement les terminaux Starlink, Hall dclarant qu'il n'y a pas encore eu de  structure tarifaire .  L'ide est que si nous les voulons  long terme, nous reviendrons  la table des ngociations pour en discuter. Moi-mme et d'autres personnes de mon agence voulons commencer  en discuter parce que ces terminaux, du moins en ce qui nous concerne, sont l pour rester pour nous. Nous voulons en envoyer le plus possible dans le plus grand nombre d'endroits possible, donc il vaut mieux savoir ce que cela va coter le plus tt possible, a-t-il dclar.

Hall a ajout qu'il est conscient de l'intrt que d'autres organisations portent  Starlink, comme le Dpartement des ressources naturelles de Washington et l'Agence fdrale de gestion des urgences du Dpartement de la scurit intrieure.  Il y a beaucoup d'intrt. Le seul problme est que nous sommes encore un peu limits sur les endroits o nous pouvons le dployer en dehors du nord-ouest du Pacifique , a dclar Hall.

SpaceX prvoit de continuer  tendre la zone de couverture de Starlink en lanant d'autres satellites. En juillet, la socit a dclar qu'elle construisait 120 satellites par mois, ainsi que des milliers de petits terminaux que les consommateurs utiliseront pour se connecter au rseau. SpaceX prvoit de commencer un test bta public de Starlink lorsque le test bta priv sera termin, dans le but d'offrir un service commercial Starlink dans le nord des tats-Unis et le sud du Canada d'ici la fin de l'anne.  SpaceX est trs prudent en ce moment dans ce qu'ils nous promettent, mais cela n'a t que des bonnes choses , a dclar Hall.

Source : CNBC

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Les utilisateurs de la version bta de Starlink obtiennent des vitesses de tlchargements allant de 11  60 Mb/s, selon des tests effectus par Speedtest by Ookla

 ::fleche::  SpaceX acclre sa production et fabrique 120 satellites Internet Starlink par mois, un rythme sans prcdent dans l'industrie spatiale

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk : la version bta prive de Starlink commencera dans environ trois mois et la version bta publique dans six mois, alors que SpaceX a demand l'approbation des orbites encore plus basses

 ::fleche::  La latence et la bande passante de Starlink seront suffisantes pour permettre un usage typique d'Internet, incluant le Cloud gaming et le visionnage de films en HD, d'aprs Elon Musk

----------


## Stan Adkens

*SpaceX a lanc suffisamment de satellites Starlink pour une prochaine bta publique  assez large ,* 
*Aprs que les derniers satellites auront atteint leur position cible*

L'objectif d'Elon Musk de diffuser l'Internet  haut dbit dans des rgions recules de la Terre  l'aide de satellites en orbite se rapproche davantage de la ralit. SpaceX a lanc avec succs mardi un autre lot de 60 satellites, portant le nombre total de satellites Starlink en orbite  plus de 700. Musk, le PDG de SpaceX, a dclar que c'tait suffisant pour une version bta publique  assez large .

Aprs plusieurs tentatives de lancements non effectifs en raison du mauvais temps et d'autres problmes, SpaceX a finalement lanc sa 12e mission Starlink  partir du Centre spatial Kennedy en Floride. Ce qui porte sa constellation de satellites  faisceaux hertziens  un peu moins de 800 dont la socit a besoin pour assurer une couverture modre en Amrique du Nord. 775 satellites Starlink sont maintenant lancs depuis le premier lancement, y compris ceux envoys sur le dernier lancement qui nont pas encore atteint leur position finale.


Le but ultime de Starlink est de mettre 42 000 satellites - dont 12 000 dj autoriss par la FCC - en orbite au-dessus de la Terre, capables de transmettre l'Internet haut dbit  des endroits loigns o il est difficile d'obtenir une couverture. Starlink dclare sur son site Web qu'il souhaite une couverture aux tats-Unis et au Canada d'ici  la fin de 2020, et une  couverture quasi mondiale  d'ici  2021. Rappelons que les satellites Starlink sont en orbite autour de la Terre  une altitude d'environ 500 km, bien plus prs de la Terre que les services  large bande par satellite traditionnels.    

Mais le plus important pour les clients potentiels qui manquent dInternet  large bande aux tats-Unis, cest que ce dernier lot de 60 satellites Starlink ouvre la voie  une version bta publique assez importante du service dans le nord des tats-Unis et peut-tre dans le sud du Canada.  Une fois que ces satellites auront atteint leur position cible, nous serons en mesure de lancer une bta publique assez large dans le nord des tats-Unis et, esprons-le, dans le sud du Canada. D'autres pays suivront ds que nous aurons reu l'approbation rglementaire , a tweet le PDG de SpaceX, aprs ce dernier lancement. 


Cette version bta publique inclurait la zone mtropolitaine de Dtroit et Ann Arbor, Michigan, a rpondu Musk, en rpondant  une question sur Twitter. Mais Musk n'a pas dit exactement quand les smallsats Starlink devaient atteindre leur  position cible .

*Le lancement de la phase bta publique pourrait se faire avec moins de satellites que prvu*

Musk a dclar en avril qu'une phase bta publique pour le service serait mise en place et oprationnelle  l'automne 2020. Il a galement dclar en mai 2019 qu'une version  initiale  commercialement viable du service Starlink pour les tats-Unis serait possible avec 400 satellites, tandis que 800 seraient suffisants pour une couverture mondiale  significative , selon Business Insider.

Si Musk na pas prcis la date de larrive de la dernire mission en orbite finale, l'astrophysicien Jonathan McDowell du Centre d'astrophysique de Harvard-Smithsonian a dit dans une dclaration qu'il tait possible que les deniers satellites ne soient pas en place avant fvrier 2021. McDowell suit les orbites des satellites Starlink et fournit des mises  jour sur son site Web. 

En gnral, selon l'astrophysicien, SpaceX divise chaque lot de 60 satellites en trois groupes de 20.  Le premier groupe atteindra la hauteur cible dans environ 45 jours ; le deuxime et le troisime aprs 90 et 135 jours environ , a-t-il dit. Il est donc possible, selon les prvisions de McDowell, que la version bta publique dmarre alors que les 60 derniers satellites seront en train dtre mis en place au cours des prochains mois.

Starlink exploite une version bta prive depuis juillet dans certaines rgions du nord des tats-Unis et, bien qu'elle couvre le sud du Canada, les services sont en attente d'une autorisation rglementaire. Cependant, la version bta prive de la technologie a t largement limite aux employs de SpaceX, aux militaires et aux intervenants d'urgence de l'tat de Washington. Selon, un rapport publi par CNBC en fin septembre, l'unit de gestion des urgences de l'arme de l'tat de Washington utilisait sept terminaux d'utilisateurs finaux Starlink pour la connectivit depuis dbut aot dans les parties de l'tat ravages par les incendies.   

Dans une mise  jour publie aprs le lancement de mardi, SpaceX a dclar que la faon dont les premiers intervenants de Washington ont dploy Starlink  Malden, au sud de Spokane  Washington, est  reprsentative de la faon dont Starlink fonctionne le mieux - dans les zones loignes ou rurales o la connectivit Internet n'est pas disponible .

La version  bta publique assez large  promise par Musk ne couvrira pas l'ensemble des tats-Unis, mais elle couvrira davantage la partie nord du pays. Cette phase signifie que davantage de clients potentiels de Starlink, qui ne sont pas satisfaits des connexions  large bande des services par les satellites traditionnels et de substituts  la large bande mobile, auront l'occasion de tester le service Starlink de SpaceX. 

En aot, SpaceX a demand  la Commission fdrale des communications d'augmenter le nombre de terminaux d'utilisateurs finaux qu'il est autoris  dployer d'un million  cinq millions, aprs que 700 000 rsidents amricains se soient inscrits pour tre informs de la disponibilit du service. Dans une prsentation faite  la FCC en juillet, SpaceX annonc avoir augment la production de ses satellites Starlink et produisait  une vitesse sans prcdent de 120 satellites par mois.

SpaceX a rcemment prsent les tests de performance Internet Starlink de la FCC, qui montrent qu'il est capable d'atteindre des vitesses de tlchargement comprises entre 102 et 103 Mbps, des vitesses dupload de 40,5 Mbps  42 Mbps, et une latence de 18  19 millisecondes. Mme si dautres tests de tiers indpendants ont montr des performances infrieures. 

Toutefois, SpaceX a encore dautres dfis, y compris laugmentation de la vitesse de production des terminaux dutilisateurs finaux. Un autre dfi est le problme de la pollution lumineuse qui sest rapidement accentu avec le rythme sans prcdent de dploiements des petits satellites Starlink. Les astronomes ont exprim  plusieurs reprises leurs inquitudes quant au fait que les satellites pourraient interfrer avec la recherche astronomique.

Sources : SpaceX, Tweet, Jonathan McDowell

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que lobjectif de la phase bta publique assez large de Starlink sera atteint cette anne ? 

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  La division d'intervention d'urgence de l'arme de l'tat de Washington utilise l'internet Starlink de SpaceX depuis dbut aot, pour fournir le service Internet aux zones dvastes par les incendies
 ::fleche::  SpaceX confirme que la bta prive de Starlink est en cours, avec une faible latence et des vitesses suprieures  100 Mb/s
 ::fleche::  SpaceX acclre sa production et fabrique 120 satellites Internet Starlink par mois, un rythme sans prcdent dans l'industrie spatiale
 ::fleche::  Des centaines d'astronomes avertissent que les satellites Starlink d'Elon Musk pourraient limiter les dcouvertes scientifiques, et avoir un impact sur l'exprience humaine du ciel nocturne

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Une tribu amrindienne obtient un accs anticip  Starlink de SpaceX et dit que c'est rapide*
* nous avons t catapults au XXIe sicle , a dclar la tribu Hoh*

Elon Musk va-t-il russir le pari doffrir lune des connexions Internet les plus rapides au monde depuis lespace ? Il est trop tt pour le dire, mais lentreprise travaille dans ce sens. Musk a reu cette semaine un tmoignage qui devrait motiver lui et ses troupes  consacrer plus defforts au projet Starlink. En effet, rcemment connecte  la version bta de Starlink, la tribu Hoh a dclar sur Twitter que le rseau offrait une connexion Internet extrmement rapide et que cela leur a permis dtre propulss vers le XXIe sicle.

La tribu Hoh est une tribu amrindienne vivant dans ltat de Washington sur la cte pacifique,  environ 37 kilomtres au sud de la ville de Forks. Elle a dclar mercredi sur Twitter tant encore au sicle prcdent, mais quelle en a t catapulte aprs s'tre connecte  lInternet haut dbit de SpaceX.  Quelle diffrence l'Internet  haut dbit peut faire ! Nos enfants peuvent maintenant participer  l'apprentissage  distance et les habitants peuvent accder aux soins de sant , a dclar la tribu Hoh en parlant de son exprience avec la connexion de SpaceX.

 Nous avons eu l'impression de remonter la rivire  la cuillre pour ce qui est de ce sujet. Mais SpaceX a fait en sorte que cela se produise du jour au lendemain , a-t-elle ajout. En rponse  leur tweet, Musk a rpondu  Vous tes les bienvenus ! . Dans un tweet de suivi, la tribu Hoh a dclar quelle ne recevait jusque l que des dbits Internet tonnamment lents de 0,3  0,7 Mb/s. Toujours  ce sujet, le dpartement du Commerce de ltat de Washington a galement publi une vido montrant comment Starlink a augment les vitesses Internet de la tribu.

 Ces huit dernires annes, j'ai eu l'impression que nous avons remont la rivire  la cuillre, et que nous n'arrivons presque nulle part avec l'accs  Internet dans la rserve , a dclar Melvinjohn Ashue, vice-prsident de la tribu Hoh, dans la vido. Conscient de tous ces problmes, le ministre a prsent l'quipe Starlink de SpaceX  la tribu, ce qui a incit la socit  fournir rapidement un accs au rseau satellite.  Il semble que SpaceX soit sorti de nulle part et nous ait catapults dans le 21e sicle , a ajout Ashue  propos de l'augmentation de la vitesse. 


Cela dit, la vido a fait quelques rserves. Dedans, la tribu n'a pas mentionn  quelle hauteur Starlink a augment leurs vitesses de connexion. Cependant, SpaceX affirme que le rseau satellitaire est actuellement capable de fournir des vitesses de tlchargement de 100 Mb/s avec une latence infrieure  30 millisecondes, une latence qui est comparable  celle dune connexion Internet terrestre.

*SpaceX prvoit une bta publique sur une zone plus large*

Starlink est l'ambitieux projet de la socit SpaceX qui vise  construire un rseau interconnect d'environ 12 000 petits satellites, pour offrir une connexion Internet  haut dbit depuis l'espace vers n'importe quel endroit du monde. En octobre, la socit a demand l'autorisation de l'Union internationale des tlcommunications pour exploiter environ 30 000 satellites de plus, ce qui lui permettra davoir une constellation de 42 000 petits satellites Starlink. Le rseau mondial, qui va apporter lInternet aux zones les plus dfavorises, devrait tre oprationnel d'ici 2025.

Pour l'instant, Starlink reste inaccessible au public, et seulement quelques privilgis jouissent dun accs anticip. Toutefois, lundi dernier, le PDG de SpaceX, Elon Musk, a dclar que la socit prvoit de lancer bientt des essais bta pour les rsidents bass dans le nord des tats-Unis et peut-tre aussi dans le sud du Canada. Pour linstant, Starlink exploite un peu plus de 700 satellites, placs en orbite basse autour de la plante, en particulier sous les hautes latitudes. Ce nombre nest plus trs loin de celui qui devrait permettre une couverture minimale, soit 800.

En outre, pour atteindre son but, SpaceX fabrique les satellites Starlink 20 fois plus vite que les satellites NEXT d'Iridium.  Pour mettre les choses en perspective, Iridium, qui dtenait auparavant le record de la plus grande constellation de satellites commerciaux au monde, fabriquait des satellites au rythme d'environ six satellites par mois au plus fort de la production , a dclar Chris Quilty, fondateur de Quilty Analytics. CNBC rapporte que les satellites NEXT d'Iridium ont une masse prs de trois fois suprieure  celle d'un satellite Starlink, environ 670 kg contre 260 kg pour les satellites Starlink, selon les estimations.

Mais, mme en tenant compte du fait que chaque satellite Starlink est plus petit qu'un satellite Iridium, SpaceX construit son vaisseau spatial 20 fois plus vite. Quilty a notamment soulign que les satellites Iridium ont t construits par le conglomrat arospatial europen Thales Alenia Space. En comparaison avec le concurrent OneWeb, un projet de constellation d'environ 600 satellites de tlcommunications circulant galement sur une orbite basse pour fournir aux particuliers un accs  Internet  haut dbit, il construisait des satellites  un rythme d'environ 30 par mois avant de faire faillite.

Quilty a galement soulign le fait que la chane de production de OneWeb a t conue et construite en collaboration avec Airbus, un autre gant europen de l'arospatiale. Quilty conclut que cela fait de Starlink la seule des trois  possder des satellites construits uniquement par une entreprise amricaine, ainsi que la plus productive. Enfin, l'entreprise est aussi en train de chercher une solution pour rsoudre le problme de la pollution lumineuse des satellites en orbite basse. Plusieurs astronomes ont mis leur inquitude quant  cela.

Source : Message de la tribu Hoh


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  SpaceX a lanc suffisamment de satellites Starlink pour une prochaine bta publique  assez large , aprs que les derniers satellites auront atteint leur position cible

 ::fleche::  SpaceX acclre sa production et fabrique 120 satellites Internet Starlink par mois, un rythme sans prcdent dans l'industrie spatiale

 ::fleche::  SpaceX demande  la FCC d'autoriser 5 fois plus de terminaux Internet pour les satellites Starlink, prs 700 000 personnes seraient dj intresses par le service Internet par satellite Starlink

 ::fleche::  SpaceX Starlink a maintenant son propre systme autonome avec un numro ASN (Autonomous System Number) et est prsent au Seattle Internet Exchange

 ::fleche::  SpaceX teste un satellite noir pour rduire la menace de la "mgaconstellation" pour l'astronomie, pendant que les astronomes se penchent sur le problme

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Trolldi?

----------


## Armitage1982

la suite de quoi, la Tribu Hoh put enfin se connecter  AliExpress pour commander des imprimantes 3D et du filament en plastique. 
Le vice-prsident dclara alors : _"Grce  Starlink nous avons imprim des cuillres beaucoup plus grandes afin de remonter la rivire plus rapidement"_.
Quelques jours plus tard, la tribu Hoh connut sa premire restructuration, ce qui mit un terme  la collaboration de 50 remonteurs de rivire  la cuillre.

----------


## Uther

J'ai l'impression que ce forum contient pas mal de citadins mprisants  l'envers du reste du monde. 
Bienvenue dans un monde o une minorit, loin d'tre ngligeable et qui n'est pas forcement constitue de bouseux ignorants, n'a pas accs facile a un internet  haut dbit.

----------


## JackIsJack

"...les habitants peuvent accder aux soins de sant"

...what  ?

----------


## Uther

Dans les coins reculs ou il n'y a pas de docteur, la tlconsultation est trs utile. 
Maintenant, pour ce genre de chose, une connexion satellite traditionnelle est probablement suffisante.

----------


## eomer212

il y en a encore qui pensent qu'il fait ca pour le bien du monde ??
les indiens, il s'en fout. c'est juste un coup marketing. ce qu'il vise c'est tout le monde..pour les faire payer et faire encore plus de fric.. et avoir plus de pouvoir.

----------


## Uther

Bien videmment que SpaceX n'a pas lanc des centaines de sattelites pour le bien tre d'une petite tribu indienne. Bien evidement que c'est de la communication. Il n'empche que cette tribu reprsente plutt bien l'intrt de Starlink : avoir accs a un intrt de qualit dans les endroits o c'est difficile.

Ce qui est marrant c'est que vous associez a au pouvoir alors que Starlink est et restera bien moins important que les oprateurs traditionnels qui desservent dj et continueront a desservir la grande majorit de la population. Ils ne sont pas plus philanthropes que Elon Musk

----------


## dharkan

@Uther : Aucun intrt d'apporter l'accs  Internet au fin fond de la brousse ou au plein milieu des ples ! Que du contraire, il faudrait faire fermer Space X. Saisir tout les avoir de cette socit de M et ainsi que saisir tout les avoir de ce musk et le foutre en tle ! Ensuite, dgommer ces satellites ( Tout cela pour satisfaire son ego de mgalo ! ) de M !

----------


## Ryu2000

Avoir un bon accs  internet depuis n'importe quelle zone perdue sur terre a doit tre utile parfois.
Des applications vont tre trouves, a va bien tre finir par tre utile pour quelqu'un. Beaucoup de franais ont accs  la fibre optique donc ils s'en foutent de cette technologie.
Mais si t'es dans le dsert, la montagne, la jungle, l'ocan et que la civilisation la plus proche est  des centaines de km, a peut servir.

Dj a va tre utile pour l'arme US, elle pourra avoir du haut dbit quand elle fera la guerre l o il y a des ressources naturelles.

----------


## Mingolito

Du coup les indiens, les esquimaux, et les pygmes, maintenant qu'ils vont avoir internet haut dbit grce  Starlink, il vont pourvoir se former pour devenir dveloppeur en free-lance et a va nous faire de la concurrence et faire baisser les prix !


 ::dehors::

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Environ 3 % des satellites Starlink de SpaceX pourraient avoir chou*
*et pour une constellation de 42 000 engins spatiaux, cela pourrait dclencher une crise de dbris spatiaux*

Starlink est le nom de l'ambitieux projet de SpaceX visant  construire un rseau Internet par satellite interconnect, galement connu sous le nom de "constellation", pour fournir l'Internet  haut dbit partout sur la plante. Jusqu' prsent, le projet, envisag par le fondateur de SpaceX, Elon Musk, semble fonctionner. L'entreprise arospatiale prvoit mme d'ouvrir un test bta public dans le nord des tats-Unis et le sud du Canada, que Musk a tweet le 8 octobre, peut-tre dans les prochains mois.  D'autres pays suivront ds que nous aurons reu l'approbation rglementaire , a-t-il ajout.

Cependant, ce projet sans prcdent a laiss dans son sillage une trane de vaisseaux spatiaux apparemment peu ractifs. Tous les satellites sont conus pour tre manuvrs dans l'espace  l'aide d'un moteur ionique, et mme se dsorbiter pour revenir sur Terre. Mais les satellites dont les systmes de communication ou de propulsion fonctionnent mal peuvent voler de manire incontrle et reprsenter un danger pour les autres satellites, et mme pour les astronautes, qui gravitent autour de la Terre.

SpaceX a lanc son premier lot de 60 prototypes en mai 2019 et,  ce jour, a fait voler 775 satellites Internet Starlink au total. Mais jusqu' prsent, environ 3 % de ces engins spatiaux pourraient avoir chou, selon les donnes recueillies par Jonathan McDowell, un astronome du Centre d'astrophysique de Harvard-Smithsonian.  Je dirais que leur taux d'chec n'est pas flagrant. Ce n'est pas pire que le taux d'chec de n'importe qui d'autre. L'inquitude est que mme un taux d'chec normal dans une constellation aussi gigantesque va se retrouver avec beaucoup de mauvais dchets spatiaux , a dclar McDowell.

Certains de ces checs peuvent tre des tests intentionnels. Mais le cas chant, combien ne sont pas connus du public parce que SpaceX n'a pas publi ces informations. En consquence, des astronomes comme McDowell ont eu recours  l'analyse des donnes sur les mouvements des satellites obtenues de SpaceX et du gouvernement amricain, en montrant quels satellites Starlink sont retombs vers la Terre et quels sont ceux qui ne sont pas en mouvement. Le taux d'chec apparent de 3 % ne comprend pas les 45 satellites que SpaceX reconnait avoir dsorbits intentionnellement.

SpaceX a reu l'autorisation du gouvernement amricain de lancer prs de 12 000 satellites Starlink, mais il lui est demand d'en lancer 30 000 autres, soit un total de prs de 42 000. Dans les deux cas, SpaceX est en passe de former une "mgaconstellation" qui surpassera en nombre tous les vaisseaux spatiaux prcdents jamais lancs par l'humanit. Si 3 % de la constellation Starlink prvue au maximum choue, cela pourrait signifier 1260 satellites morts, de la taille d'un meuble denviron 250 kg, qui tournent sans but autour de la plante.

Selon l'Agence spatiale europenne, il y avait environ 3200 satellites non fonctionnels en orbite terrestre en fvrier. Beaucoup de ces engins spatiaux morts menacent rgulirement d'entrer en collision avec d'autres et de crer une crise de dbris spatiaux. Cette semaine, par exemple, les traqueurs de satellites ont signal un passage rapproch " trs haut risque" entre un satellite mort et un corps de fuse mis au rebut, une entreprise a valu  10 % le risque de collision. Il n'y a pas eu de collision.

SpaceX affirme que ses satellites se dsorbiteront naturellement, ou brleront dans l'atmosphre terrestre, si leurs systmes de propulsion ne fonctionnent pas. Mais ce processus peut prendre jusqu' cinq ans, selon le site web de Starlink. Pendant ce temps, les anciens satellites tournent autour de la Terre plus vite qu'une balle tire par un revolver, sans personne pour les loigner des autres engins spatiaux qui pourraient se trouver sur leur chemin.

Cependant, dans les documents dposs auprs de la Commission fdrale des communications, SpaceX a minimis le risque, dclarant qu'elle  considre comme inacceptable un taux de dsorbitation des satellites de 10 ou 5 %, et mme un taux de 1 % est peu probable . Si 1 % de ses satellites tombaient en panne sans capacit dtre manuvr, la socit a dclar :  Il y a environ 1 % de chances par dcennie qu'un satellite SpaceX en panne entre en collision avec un dbris trac . La socit a galement affirm que ses pratiques  liminent effectivement la possibilit que de tels taux se produisent un jour .

*Une simulation de dbris spatiaux cre par l'essai de missile antisatellite indien "Mission Shakti" le 27 mars 2019*

*Les satellites morts peuvent entrer en collision et provoquer une crise de dbris spatiaux*

Cependant, SpaceX n'est pas le seul  pousser au lancement d'un grand nombre de satellites Internet. OneWeb a dj lanc 74 satellites pour sa constellation prvue  48 000 au total. Amazon vise  en lancer plus de 3200 satellites pour sa flotte Kuiper. On ignore combien de satellites morts ces constellations pourraient galement laisser en orbite. Comme personne ne peut les manuvrer, les satellites en panne se heurtent parfois  d'autres engins spatiaux, dont la Station spatiale internationale (SSI) et son quipage d'astronautes. La Station spatiale internationale est une station spatiale place en orbite terrestre basse, occupe en permanence par un quipage international qui se consacre  la recherche scientifique dans l'environnement spatial.

Mme si un satellite s'crase sur un autre satellite sans personne  bord, il peut crer des situations prilleuses. En janvier, deux satellites morts ont failli se croiser et ont explos en centaines de milliers de morceaux de dbris. Ce n'tait pas la premire explosion de ce type, et il n'en faut pas beaucoup pour aggraver le problme des dbris. 

En 2007, la Chine a test un missile antisatellite en faisant exploser l'un de ses propres satellites mtorologiques. Deux ans plus tard, un vaisseau spatial amricain et un vaisseau spatial russe sont entrs en collision accidentelle. Ces deux vnements  eux seuls ont augment d'environ 70 % la quantit de gros dbris en orbite basse. L'Inde a effectu son propre essai de missile antisatellite en 2019, et l'explosion a cr environ 6500 dbris.

Au total, plus de 500 de ces "vnements de fragmentation" ont cr prs de 130 millions de morceaux de dbris en orbite terrestre. Ces morceaux de dbris font le tour de la plante  une vitesse de plus de 28 163,52 km/h, soit environ 10 fois la vitesse d'une balle.

Ce n'est pas seulement un problme pour les vaisseaux spatiaux robotiss, mais aussi pour ceux qui transportent des personnes. Le mois dernier encore, un dbris s'est dtach  moins d'un kilomtre du laboratoire spatial de la taille d'un terrain de football. Pour viter une collision, les contrleurs de mission ont mis  feu les propulseurs d'un vaisseau cargo russe attach pour manuvrer la station hors de danger possible. Les trois membres de l'quipage se sont enferms dans un segment de l'ISS avec un vaisseau spatial Soyouz, afin de pouvoir s'chapper si les dbris venaient  frapper.

*Un dbris spatial a frapp le radiateur de la navette Endeavour trouv aprs une de ses missions. Le trou d'entre est d'environ 6.35 mm de large, et le trou de sortie est deux fois plus grand*

Si le problme des dbris spatiaux devient extrme, une chane de collisions pourrait s'emballer et entourer la Terre dans un champ de dbris pratiquement infranchissable. Cette possibilit est connue sous le nom de syndrome de Kessler, du nom de Donald J. Kessler. Ce dernier a travaill pour le Centre spatial Johnson de la NASA et a calcul dans un article de 1978 qu'il faudrait des centaines, voire des milliers d'annes pour que de tels dbris soient suffisamment dgags pour rendre les vols spatiaux  nouveau srs.

 C'est un effet  long terme qui se produit sur des dcennies et des sicles. Tout ce qui produit beaucoup de dbris va augmenter ce risque , a dclar Ted Muelhaupt, qui dirige l'analyse du systme de satellites de la socit The Aerospace Corporation. Le simple nombre d'objets en orbite terrestre pourrait dj avoir un effet similaire  celui du syndrome Kessler, comme l'a dcrit la semaine dernire Peter Beck, le PDG de Rocket Lab.  Cela a un impact massif sur le lancement , a-t-il dclar  CNN Business, ajoutant que les fuses  doivent essayer de se faufiler entre ces constellations de satellites .

*Une illustration des dchets spatiaux*

*Starlink est dj un risque de dbris spatiaux* 

En septembre 2019, l'Agence spatiale europenne a d manuvrer un de ses engins spatiaux  la dernire minute pour viter une ventuelle collision avec un satellite Starlink. La probabilit de ce crash tait de 1 sur 1000. Bien que cela puisse sembler peu probable, la NASA dplace rgulirement l'ISS pour des chances de 1 sur 100 000.

L'agence spatiale europenne a dclar qu'elle devait dplacer son satellite parce que SpaceX n'avait  aucun plan d'action . SpaceX a dclar qu'il avait manqu les courriels de l'agence spatiale europenne sur la question en raison d'un "bug" dans ses systmes de communication.

Dans l'ensemble, ce type d'approche semble tre plus frquent. "Nous constatons depuis peu une augmentation dcide du nombre de conjonctions", a rcemment dclar Dan Oltrogge, astrodynamicien chez Analytical Graphics, o il utilise un logiciel qui value les donnes de conjonctions depuis 2005.  Et il semble tre trs bien align avec les nouveaux vaisseaux spatiaux de grande constellation qui ont t lancs .

Au moment du lancement de nouvelles constellations de satellites, les organismes de rglementation comme la FCC peuvent avoir besoin d'valuer le nombre d'engins spatiaux morts qu'ils sont prts  juger tolrables.  Qu'est-ce qu'un taux d'chec acceptable ? a, je ne suis peut-tre pas comptent pour avoir une opinion  ce sujet  sest interrog demand McDowell.

Sources : Jonathan McDowell,Agence spatiale europenne, starlink, NASA

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  SpaceX a lanc suffisamment de satellites Starlink pour une prochaine bta publique  assez large , aprs que les derniers satellites auront atteint leur position cible

 ::fleche::  SpaceX acclre sa production et fabrique 120 satellites Internet Starlink par mois, un rythme sans prcdent dans l'industrie spatiale

 ::fleche::  SpaceX demande  la FCC d'autoriser 5 fois plus de terminaux Internet pour les satellites Starlink, prs 700 000 personnes seraient dj intresses par le service Internet par satellite Starlink

 ::fleche::  SpaceX Starlink a maintenant son propre systme autonome avec un numro ASN (Autonomous System Number) et est prsent au Seattle Internet Exchange

 ::fleche::  SpaceX teste un satellite noir pour rduire la menace de la "mgaconstellation" pour l'astronomie, pendant que les astronomes se penchent sur le problme

----------


## Jipt

> *Et vous ?*
> 
>  Quen pensez-vous ?


C'est effarant :




> SpaceX a reu l'autorisation du gouvernement *amricain* de lancer prs de 12 000 satellites Starlink, mais il lui est demand d'en lancer 30 000 autres, soit un total de prs de 42 000. Dans les deux cas, SpaceX est en passe de former une "mgaconstellation" qui surpassera en nombre tous les vaisseaux spatiaux prcdents jamais lancs par l'humanit. Si 3 % de la constellation Starlink prvue au maximum choue, cela pourrait signifier 1 260 satellites morts, de la taille d'un meuble denviron 250 kg, qui tournent sans but autour de la plante.


Comment a, du *gouvernement amricain* ? Il s'agit l d'un problme *mondial* qui concerne toute l'humanit, c'est  des instances *internationales* de grer a !




> SpaceX *affirme* que ses satellites se dsorbiteront naturellement, ou brleront dans l'atmosphre terrestre, si leurs systmes de propulsion ne fonctionnent pas. Mais ce processus peut prendre jusqu' cinq ans, selon le site web de Starlink. Pendant ce temps, les anciens satellites tournent autour de la Terre plus vite qu'une balle tire par un revolver, sans personne pour les loigner des autres engins spatiaux qui pourraient se trouver sur leur chemin.
> 
> Cependant, dans les documents dposs auprs de la Commission fdrale des communications, SpaceX *a minimis* le risque, dclarant qu'elle  considre comme inacceptable un taux de dsorbitation des satellites de 10 ou 5 %, et mme un taux de 1 % est peu probable . Si 1 % de ses satellites tombaient en panne sans capacit dtre manuvr, la socit a dclar :  Il y a environ 1 % de chances par dcennie qu'un satellite SpaceX en panne entre en collision avec un dbris trac . La socit a galement *affirm* que ses pratiques  liminent effectivement la possibilit que de tels taux se produisent un jour .


Communication de trouducs, de la pub, quoi... 




> Ce n'est pas seulement un problme pour les vaisseaux spatiaux robotiss, mais aussi pour ceux qui transportent des personnes. Le mois dernier encore, un dbris s'est dtach  moins d'un kilomtre du laboratoire spatial de la taille d'un terrain de football. Pour viter une collision, les contrleurs de mission ont mis  feu les propulseurs d'un vaisseau cargo russe attach pour manuvrer la station hors de danger possible. Les trois membres de l'quipage se sont enferms dans un segment de l'ISS avec un vaisseau spatial Soyouz, *afin de pouvoir s'chapper* si les dbris venaient  frapper.


On en est l. Un jour a va arriver pour de bon et ce jour-l on pleurera les morts...
Oui, parce que le jour o il leur faudra s'chapper, il s'chapperont dans un environnement rempli de dchets, vous voyez le truc ? Ils sont un peu comme les pompiers dans leur beau camion rouge, mais cern par les flammes immenses d'un incendie hors de contrle. Pauvre d'eux...




> Le simple nombre d'objets en orbite terrestre pourrait dj avoir un effet similaire  celui du syndrome Kessler, comme l'a dcrit la semaine dernire Peter Beck, le PDG de Rocket Lab.  Cela a un impact massif sur le lancement , a-t-il dclar  CNN Business, ajoutant que les fuses  doivent *essayer de se faufiler* entre ces constellations de satellites .


Hallucinant d'en arriver l, mais d'un autre ct, quelque part, qu'ils en envoient encore plus, qu'ils noient le ciel de ces cochonneries, elles s'autodtruiront.




> L'agence spatiale europenne a dclar qu'elle devait dplacer son satellite parce que SpaceX n'avait  aucun plan d'action . SpaceX a dclar qu'il avait manqu les courriels de l'agence spatiale europenne sur la question en raison d'un "bug" dans ses systmes de communication.


Il a bon dos, le bug ! Quelle bande d'incapables, on croit rver...
On est propres, avec des guignols pareils aux manettes.




> *Et vous ?*
> 
>  Quen pensez-vous ?


C'est effarant...

----------


## Ryu2000

> SpaceX a reu l'autorisation du gouvernement amricain de lancer prs de 12 000 satellites Starlink


Le gouvernement US dirige l'orbite terrestre ou comment a se passe ?




> Cependant, *SpaceX* n'est pas le seul  pousser au lancement d'un grand nombre de satellites Internet. *OneWeb* a dj lanc 74 satellites pour sa constellation prvue  48 000 au total. *Amazon* vise  en lancer plus de 3 200 satellites pour sa flotte Kuiper. On ignore combien de satellites morts ces constellations pourraient galement laisser en orbite. Comme personne ne peut les manuvrer, les satellites en panne se heurtent parfois  d'autres engins spatiaux, dont la Station spatiale internationale (SSI) et son quipage d'astronautes. La Station spatiale internationale est une station spatiale place en orbite terrestre basse, occupe en permanence par un quipage international qui se consacre  la recherche scientifique dans l'environnement spatial.


Le nombre de satellites en orbite va continuer d'augmenter.




> En 2007, la Chine a test un missile antisatellite en faisant exploser l'un de ses propres satellites mtorologiques. Deux ans plus tard, un vaisseau spatial amricain et un vaisseau spatial russe sont entrs en collision accidentelle. Ces deux vnements  eux seuls ont augment d'environ 70 % la quantit de gros dbris en orbite basse. L'Inde a effectu son propre essai de missile antisatellite en 2019, et l'explosion a cr environ 6 500 dbris.
> 
> Au total, plus de 500 de ces "vnements de fragmentation" ont cr prs de 130 millions de morceaux de dbris en orbite terrestre. Ces morceaux de dbris font le tour de la plante  une vitesse de plus de 28163,52 km/h, soit environ 10 fois la vitesse d'une balle.


130 millions de morceaux de dbris qui vont  28 163 km/h a fait un sacr Danmaku ^^. a ne doit pas tre vident de tout viter.




> Si le problme des dbris spatiaux devient extrme, une chane de collisions pourrait s'emballer et entourer la Terre dans un champ de dbris pratiquement infranchissable. Cette possibilit est connue sous le nom de syndrome de Kessler, du nom de Donald J. Kessler. Ce dernier a travaill pour le Centre spatial Johnson de la NASA et a calcul dans un article de 1978 qu'il faudrait des centaines, voire des milliers d'annes pour que de tels dbris soient suffisamment dgags pour rendre les vols spatiaux  nouveau srs.


Il faudrait dvelopper des technologies pour aller ramasser les dbris.

----------


## dharkan

Que l'on brle SpaceX et que l'on jette ce mgalo de musk au trou !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Que l'on brle SpaceX


SpaceX n'est pas la seule entreprise qui envoie des milliers de satellites.
Si SpaceX n'existait pas le situation serait un peu prs la mme.

----------


## yoyo3d

> Il faudrait dvelopper des technologies pour aller ramasser les dbris.


oui, mais surtout renvoyer les dbris chez leurs propritaires respectifs....

----------


## Ryu2000

En attendant parfois vous tes bien content d'utiliser la technologie GPS. Il y a des satellites qui servent  quelque chose. (par contre les 3 entreprises qui veulent lancer des dizaines de milliers de satellites chacun pour proposer des accs  internet, ce n'est peut-tre pas ncessaire)
Ce serait probablement un peu le bordel sur terre si une raction en chane dtruisait l'ensemble des satellites en orbite autours de la terre.

----------


## BugFactory

Pour ceux que a intresse, il n'existe aucune organisation ni aucune rglementation internationale concernant les dbris spatiaux. Les diffrentes agences du monde ont toutes adopt leurs propres rgles sur le sujet, mais ne sont responsables devant aucune instance internationale.

----------


## Kropernic

> En attendant parfois vous tes bien content d'utiliser la technologie GPS. Il y a des satellites qui servent  quelque chose. (par contre les 3 entreprises qui veulent lancer des dizaines de milliers de satellites chacun pour proposer des accs  internet, ce n'est peut-tre pas ncessaire)
> Ce serait probablement un peu le bordel sur terre si une raction en chane dtruisait l'ensemble des satellites en orbite autours de la terre.


Si j'dis pas de connerie ( vrifier mais j'suis pas mal sr), les satellites GPS et de tlcom sont sur l'orbite gostationnaire (environ 65k km) alors que les starlinks et autres sont sur l'orbite basse (<1k km).  C'est l'orbite basse qui est pollue.  Si raction en chane il y a, a va tre le dawa (surtout pour les occupants de l'iss) et faire de jolies toiles filantes le soir mais niveau vie sur terre, a va pas changer des masses je crois.

Mme si je m'intresse au sujet, je suis loin d'tre un expert donc ne prenez pas mes crits pour argent comptant et vrifiez !

----------


## Ryu2000

> (surtout pour les occupants de l'iss)


Selon comment on regarde, l'ISS coute des milliards et ne sert  rien.
Bon c'est cool que tous les pays bossent ensemble, pour la symbolique c'est mignon, mais pour la science a ne sert pas  grand chose.

Lex-astronaute Patrick Baudry qualifie lISS de plus grand bobard de lhistoire spatiale



> Mais parce que c'est le plus grand bobard de l'histoire spatiale et qu'il faut arrter les frais. Depuis la station sovitique Mir qui a fonctionn  partir de 1986 durant quinze ans, on sait dj tout ce qu'il faut savoir sur les effets de la microgravit sur le corps humain. Il n'y a aucun intrt  les refaire indfiniment.
> 
> Et les expriences au service de la science qu'on y mne ?
> 
> Jean-Loup Chrtien et moi, on faisait dj les mmes il y a 35 ans! J'ai suivi la mission de Thomas Pesquet en 2016, j'ai vite dcroch. Je n'ai toujours pas compris ce  quoi on l'avait employ. Ce garon est pourtant bourr de talent, c'est dommage qu'il soit si mal employ.





> aucune rglementation internationale


J'espre qu'un jour il y aura un procs "la terre entire contre les USA".

----------


## BugFactory

Un procs? Pour avoir enfreint une rglementation inexistante? Les USA se foutent du monde sur a et d'autres choses mais ils n'ont rien fait d'illgal... pour la bonne raison qu'il n'y a pas de loi.

Je pense que la solution serait de faire un trait sur le sujet, comme celui concernant les armes nuclaires en orbite.

EDIT : j'ai t un peu vite, il existe des textes mais soit trop vagues soit non contraignant.

----------


## Mingolito

Soyez pas gostes, maintenant grce  Elon Musk les indiens aussi du fond de leur rserve peuvent aller sur youporn et voir sans lag des vidos de cul en 4K  ::ccool:: 



 ::dehors::

----------


## Invit

> oui, mais surtout renvoyer les dbris chez leurs propritaires respectifs....


ll est vraisemblable que Musk ai raison, ses satellites sont si "petits" qu'ils seront dsintgrs lors de leur chute au travers de l'atmosphre...

Aprs je ne suis pas assez naf pour avaler que a ne laissera pas de me*** quelque part.

----------


## JackIsJack

Tout a pour avoir facebook dans la brousse... Et bien...

----------


## ManPaq

station internationale:  altitude 300km~,
Constellation spacex: 1100km~,
Satellites gostationnaires : 36 000km,
Spot: 820km,
...



> La jungle du trafic spatial
> SpaceX veut envoyer 12.000 satellites  quelque 500 kilomtres de la Terre et a dj obtenu le feu vert de la FCC pour en lancer plus du tiers, tandis qu'Amazon a dpos cet t un dossier pour lancer 3.236 satellites  600 kilomtres de nos ttes pour sa constellation Kuiper.
> 
> Comment dsorbiter un micro-satellite en fin de vie ? Comment l'liminer s'il tombe en panne ? Qui paiera pour viter que ces centaines de micro-satellites ne deviennent des dbris spatiaux ? Qui paiera en cas de retombe accidentelle en zone habite ? Pour l'heure, il n'existe aucun code de la route dans l'espace. Premiers concerns, les Amricains ont charg la FCC de dbroussailler le terrain, mais celle-ci s'oriente vers un systme d'engagements volontaires, en estimant que le march fera le tri entre oprateurs vertueux ou non.


, www.lesechos.fr/industrie-services/air-defense/satellites l'europe veut viter un far west dans l'espace

----------


## impopia

Ben avec 42000 corps orbitant la Terre, on va avoir un anneau - rarfi c'est vrai, mais qui sait ce qu'on va encore y rajouter ? 42000 pourrait n'tre qu'un ple dbut. On sera le Saturne des plantes rocheuses. Et comme la gravit ne laissera pas les choses comme elles sont, dans le futur lointain, une nouvelle lune s'difiera... Ou on va avoir un bombardement de mtorites  ::mouarf::

----------


## Citrax

*Possibilit de changer les choses* : aucune
L'espace et tout ce qui est au-dessus de nos ttes n'appartient  personne, chacun y fait dj ce qu'il veut malgr le trait de l'espace.



*Objectif* : combler le ciel pour viter que les autres puissances s y installe.

*solutions mineures* : boycotter  mondialement amazon pour couler ses fonds
                                         Arrter acheter des smartphones

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Le bta test public de Starlink commence  la rception des invitations*
*et  l'apparition de l'application dans l'App Store et Google Play, respectivement pour iOS et Android*

Starlink est le programme de SpaceX projetant de fournir une connexion Internet  haut dbit depuis lespace. SpaceX a dj commenc une phase bta prive dans certaines rgions des tats-Unis ds le dbut de l't, avant dannoncer au dbut du mois quil a  prsent lanc suffisamment de satellites pour une bta publique assez large. Il semblerait que cette bta publique ait dmarr, ou est sur le point de dmarrer, car lentreprise a commenc par envoyer des invitations par mail  diffrentes personnes pour rejoindre ce test grand public. Il a aussi publi une application sur lApp Store  cet effet.

SpaceX a dj commenc  tester son service Starlink, en commenant par les employs de l'entreprise plus tt cet t. Les premiers tests de vitesse qui sont apparus en ligne, et qui ont ensuite t confirms par SpaceX, ont montr des vitesses Internet impressionnantes, mme avec moins d'un dixime du nombre de satellites prvus ; sur une premire flotte de 12 000 satellites prvus, la socit na actuellement lanc quenviron 800 satellites. Cela dit, les rsultats semblent convaincants, mme des astronautes ont not ce mois quenviron 3 % des satellites du rseau ne marchent pas.


Pour en revenir  la bta publique, tout porte  croire quelle a commenc, car un utilisateur de Reddit a indiqu avoir reu une invitation par courriel au programme bta public de Starlink, tout en publiant une capture dcran du courriel. Des dtails du message montrent que le nom officiel du programme est Better Than Nothing, et il pose les bases de ce  quoi il faut s'attendre pendant les tests, y compris les cots de l'quipement ncessaire et celui de l'abonnement mensuel. Voici ci-dessous quelques autres dtails visibles sur la capture dcran publie hier :

vitesses estimes de 50 Mb/s  150 Mb/s ;latence estime de 20  40 ms ;quelques interruptions de la connectivit  prvoir ;499 $ pour l'antenne rseau  commande de phase et le routeur ;abonnement de 99 dollars par mois.
Par ailleurs, SpaceX a aussi publi une application sur lApp Store pour iOS et sur Google Play pour Android. L'application permet  un utilisateur de se connecter au service et de le configurer, d'effectuer des tests de vitesse et de rsoudre les problmes de connectivit. Toutefois, tant que vous navez pas achet le rcepteur et l'antenne Starlink, lapplication ne vous servira pas  grand-chose, si ce n'est esprer tre slectionn comme un testeur bta. Pour la tlcharger, il suffit de rechercher Starlink dans lApp Store ou dans Google Play et dappuyer ensuite sur "installer.

Ce test grand public se droulera certainement dans les rgions situes au nord des tats-Unis et dans le sud du Canada, comme spcifi au dbut du mois par Elon Musk, PDG de SpaceX et de Tesla. SpaceX a dj reu laval du rgulateur amricain pour le bta-test, et du ct du Canada, le CRTC (le Conseil de la radiodiffusion et des tlcommunications canadiennes) a approuv la licence au dbut de ce mois.

*Starlink et le problme des dbris spatiaux*

SpaceX a lanc son premier lot de 60 prototypes en mai 2019 et,  ce jour, a fait voler au total 775 satellites Starlink. Cela dit, mme si de nombreuses ractions montrent que le projet est en train de rencontrer un succs, des rapports estiment quenviron 3 % de ces engins spatiaux pourraient avoir chou. Selon les astronomes, dont Jonathan McDowell, un astronome du Centre d'astrophysique de Harvard-Smithsonian, cela constitue un danger pour les autres satellites qui sont toujours en orbite, notamment lISS (la station spatiale internationale), et mme pour les astronautes.

Pour linstant, SpaceX a reu l'autorisation du gouvernement amricain de lancer 12 000 satellites Starlink, mais lentreprise prvoit en effet de former une constellation de 42 000 satellites. Ainsi, si 3 % de la constellation Starlink prvue au maximum choue, cela pourrait signifier 1260 satellites morts, de la taille d'un meuble denviron 250 kg, qui tournent sans but autour de la plante. Ce grand nombre de dbris viendrait encore sajouter aux 3200 satellites non fonctionnels en orbite terrestre dnombrs par lAgence spatiale europenne en fvrier dernier.

Ces engins spatiaux morts menacent rgulirement d'entrer en collision avec d'autres et de crer une crise de dbris spatiaux. Cette semaine, par exemple, les traqueurs de satellites ont signal un passage rapproch  trs haut risque entre un satellite mort et un corps de fuse mis au rebut. Une entreprise a valu  10 % le risque de collision, mais finalement, il n'y a pas eu de collision. SpaceX a annonc quil a une solution  ce problme : les satellites Starlink comporteraient un systme dauto-destruction et de dsorbitation, mais cela ne convainc pas les astronomes.

En effet, SpaceX affirme que ses satellites se dsorbiteront naturellement, ou brleront dans l'atmosphre terrestre, si leurs systmes de propulsion ne fonctionnent pas. Mais, selon le site Web de Starlink, ce processus peut prendre jusqu' cinq ans. Pendant ce temps, les anciens satellites tournent autour de la Terre 10 fois plus vite qu'une balle tire par un revolver, sans personne pour les loigner des autres engins spatiaux qui pourraient se trouver sur leur chemin. Toutefois, lentreprise reste confiante quant  sa dmarche et affirme quil y a moins d'un pour cent de chances quune telle chose arrive.

Source : Aperu du courriel dinvitation de SpaceX

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  SpaceX acclre sa production et fabrique 120 satellites Internet Starlink par mois, un rythme sans prcdent dans l'industrie spatiale

 ::fleche::  Environ 3 % des satellites Starlink de SpaceX pourraient avoir chou et pour une constellation de 42 000 engins spatiaux, cela pourrait dclencher une crise de dbris spatiaux

 ::fleche::  SpaceX a lanc suffisamment de satellites Starlink pour une prochaine bta publique  assez large , aprs que les derniers satellites auront atteint leur position cible

 ::fleche::  Les utilisateurs de la version bta de Starlink obtiennent des vitesses de tlchargements allant de 11  60 Mb/s, selon des tests effectus par Speedtest by Ookla

 ::fleche::  Une tribu amrindienne obtient un accs anticip  Starlink de SpaceX et dit que c'est rapide,  nous avons t catapults au XXIe sicle , a dclar la tribu Hoh

----------


## grunk

La latence semble trs impressionnante !

J'ai le souvenir des connexions satellite type nordnet ou on prenais plus d'une seconde de latence !

----------


## domi65

> deux satellites morts ont failli se croiser et ont explos en centaines de milliers de morceaux de dbris


c'est la peur de se rencontrer qui les a fait exploser ?

----------


## yoyo3d

> les Amricains ont charg la FCC de dbroussailler le terrain, mais celle-ci s'oriente vers un systme d'engagements volontaires, en estimant que le march fera le tri entre oprateurs vertueux ou non.


bah voyons, c'est nouveau , le marcher ne permettrait d'avoir que des oprateurs vertueux... comme chacun le sait, ce sont les compagnies ptrolires les plus vertueuses qui rgnent sur le marcher, idem pour les constructeurs (automobile, informatique etc), idem pour l'industrie agro alimentaire, l'industrie textile, l'industrie chimique.... 

 ::roll::  ont est pas trolldi?

----------


## Uther

> La latence semble trs impressionnante !
> 
> J'ai le souvenir des connexions satellite type nordnet ou on prenais plus d'une seconde de latence !


En effet les latences de Starlink sont folles compar au gostationnaire classique, mais normalement le gostationnaire est quand mme en dessous de la seconde de latence . 

Le calcul est simple, l'orbite gostationnaire est  36 000 km d'altitude, ce qui fait qu'une transmission entre le satellite et la surface prend au strict minimum 0,12s (36 000/c). Sachant qu'une communication ncessite un aller-retour vers le satelite pour la requte rseau et un autre allez-retour pour la rponse, il faut multiplier ce temps par quatre ce qui donne un minimum totalement incompressible de 480 ms pour la partie satellite de la connexion, auquel il faut ajouter la latence du reste du rseau, ce qui fait que l'on est en gnral entre 500 et 600ms. Avec les satellites Starlink  environ 500km d'altitude, on tombe  6,66ms (4*500/c) pour la partie satellite de la connexion, ce qui pse bien plus modrment au final par rapport au reste de la connexion.

----------


## Zembla

Quand on y pense il est incroyable que cette socit n'ai mme pas pris le soin de consulter les scientifiques et astronomes du monde entier avant de lancer ce projet. 

Dj aujourd'hui des observations de l'espaces sont pollus par ces traine lumineuse provoqu par ces satellites. Des tlescopes ayant cot des millions d'euros voient leurs travaux gchs par a. 

Quelqu'un a dit que l'observation des toiles par chaque tre humain sur terre que l'on connait depuis des milliers d'annes ne sera plus jamais la mme aprs ce projet dmentiel. 

Esprons que cette folie d'un mgalomane se casse les dents conomiquement car le seul langage qu'il connaisse c'est le profit  courte vue. Cet internet n'est utile que dans des zones non couverte par l'internet terrestre comme la fibre qui fonctionne parfaitement bien. Est-ce que les habitants des banquises du grand nord ou les habitants des iles du pacifique vont pouvoir dbourser une somme suffisamment forte pour que le projet soit rentable ? esprons que non.

----------


## Mingolito

Excuse-moi mais le fait de pouvoir permettre  des milliards de pquenots et d'indignes dans le monde de voir les vido youporn en HD c'est quand mme bien plus important que de permettre  une poigne d'astronomes retraits de voir les astres, d'autant que de toute faon les tlescopes terrestres c'est mort  cause de la pollution lumineuses des villes et autres.

Son projet est cohrent puisque si les tlescopes terrestres sont mort il faudra lui commander des lanceurs pour avoir des tlescopes spatiaux.
Si les 3% de ses satellites dont il a perdu le contrle bousillent les satellites des autres il faudra encore commander plus de lanceurs pour les remplacer, il y a pens  tout  ::lun:: 

Business is business  ::mrgreen:: 

Il a peut tre l'air totalement djant avec son projet martien mais il est loin d'tre con.

 ::dehors::

----------


## Zembla

"Les indignes dans le monde"... no coment. Et la vision que vous avez de l'astronomie ( tous des retraits) c'est un peu affligeant non ?. 

Mais on me signale dans l'oreillette que c'tait de l'humour. Du comique. Du gros qui n'a pas peur de tacher la blouse. 

Sache bien que le plus probable dans la farce starlink, c'est que l'un de ses bidules va un jour jouer au billard avec d'autres satellites et le syndrome de Kessler aidant toute exploration de l'espace deviendra beaucoup plus sportive. 

Quant  savoir si Elon Musk sait ce qu'il fait , je ne sais pas. Une marque de bagnole qui perd de l'argent. Des fuses qui ravitaillent la station internationale ce que la Nasa faisait depuis plus de 40 ans. Des projets dans la fabrication d'implant connect dans le cerveau ? (pour choisir entre le coulommiers et le beaufort et passer le message au frigo ?).  

Avec ses milliards ferait bien d'investir dans la sauvegarde de la bio diversit ou la recherche d'un remde contre le covid. Serait bien plus utile.

----------


## Mingolito

Malgr ce que tu en dis les lanceurs rutilisables et les Tesla c'est une russite de mon point de vue.

D'un point de vue cologique c'est partag :
- Voitures lectriques, panneaux solaires, mga batterie (Australie) : Bien
- Tourisme sur Mars : Aberration totale

On sait aujourd'hui que conomiquement et techniquement ils serait parfaitement possible de passer aux nergies sans missions de gaz  effet de serre, oui cela coterais trs cher et il y a du boulot mais c'est faisable.
Plusieurs pays vont dans ce sens et ont dj de trs bons rsultats, par exemple Australie : Solaire +  Mgabatterie.
La France qui est un trs grand pays par rapport  sa population, avec des cours d'eaux  foison, et un domaine maritime colossal, serait parfaitement apte  le faire : nuclaire, barrages, solaire, olien, olien offshore, et stockage sous forme hydraulique (barrage), et option mga batterie de Musk.

Tous le monde est d'accord pour dire que la fermeture symbolique de Fesseneim pour r-ouvrir les centrales  charbon est une connerie, de toute faon aucune centrale actuelle n'est aux nouvelles normes, les travaux de remise aux normes ne sont pas termins, toutes les centrales en France sont encore aux norme pr Fukushima. Donc une de plus ou de moins...

----------


## Stan Adkens

*SpaceX vient de lancer une fuse Falcon 9 pour la 100e fois, mettant en orbite 60 satellites Internet Starlink,*
*Ce Falcon a atterri pour la septime fois, tablissant un nouveau record* 

Le 100e vol d'une fuse Falcon 9 a mis 60 autres satellites en orbite pour le rseau Starlink de SpaceX mardi soir, ajoutant un autre lment de construction  une flotte prvue de milliers de stations relais spatiales alimentes par l'nergie solaire pour assurer la connectivit  large bande dans le monde entier. Ce lancement est aussi le 23e vol en 2020 de SpaceX d'Elon Musk, le plus grand nombre de vols que la socit ait raliss en un an.

Le dernier lot de Starlinks a port le nombre total de lancements  955, selon CBS News, alors que SpaceX continue de construire une constellation de satellites Internet conus pour fournir des services  large bande aux abonns mme dans les zones les plus difficilement accessibles. Des milliers d'autres satellites sont prvus, l'objectif de Starlink tant d'envelopper la Terre d'un rseau de 42 000 satellites qui transmettent l'Internet  haut dbit.




La mission russie de mardi dernier a galement tabli un nouveau record pour le programme de rutilisation des fuses de SpaceX - un record qui pourrait tre battu  nouveau dans les mois  venir si SpaceX maintient sa cadence de lancement effrn. Pour la premire fois, un propulseur rutilisable de Falcon 9 a effectu son septime voyage dans l'espace et son retour lors du vol de mardi soir.

Ce lancement marquait galement la 16e mission Starlink de SpaceX. La fuse  deux tages a dcoll du Space Launch Complex 40 de la base arienne de Cape Canaveral en Floride  21h13 mardi. Environ neuf minutes plus tard, le premier tage du propulseur Falcon 9 est revenu sur Terre, atterrissant sur le vaisseau drone de SpaceX appel "Of Course I Still Love You" (Bien sr que je t'aime encore), qui tait positionn au nord-est de Cap Canaveral dans l'ocan Atlantique.

 Pour la septime fois, ce Falcon a atterri , a dclar Kate Tice, ingnieur chez SpaceX, lors de la diffusion en direct du lancement. Elon Musk, fondateur et PDG de SpaceX, avait dj dclar que la dernire version du propulseur Falcon 9 pourrait voler 10 fois sans aucune rnovation majeure, et peut-tre 100 fois avec des rvisions priodiques.


Un utilisateur de Twitter a crit dans un post :  SpaceX a fait voler et fait atterrir la mme fuse pour la 7e fois, 7e fois ... Il y a quelques annes, tout le monde pensait que les fuses rutilisables n'taient que de la science-fiction. Que cela restait dans la tte explosive dElon Musk .

La fuse Falcon 9 a dj vol sur la mission Telstar 18 VANTAGE en septembre 2018, la mission Iridium-8 en janvier 2019, et quatre missions Starlink en 2019 et 2020, a rapport Business Insider. Cette dernire mission tait le 23e lancement de SpaceX en 2020, le plus grand nombre de vols effectus par la socit au cours de la mme anne. Son record prcdent tait de 21 vols ralis en 2018.

Le dcollage a eu lieu trois jours plus tard que prvu en raison de vents violents qui ont retard le test de mise  feu du moteur du premier tage et de conditions mtorologiques difficiles dans la zone de rcupration des propulseurs en mer. Mais la voie tait libre mardi, lorsque le Falcon 9 s'est lanc au-dessus de l'ocan Atlantique, offrant un spectacle grandiose en dbut de soire pour les habitants de la rgion et les touristes.

En octobre dernier, SpaceX a lanc la version bta publique pour Starlink, appel "Better Than Nothing Beta". La socit a commenc  tester le service dans le nord des tats-Unis et le sud du Canada, et prvoit de lancer bientt un test bta public complet dans tout Amrique du Nord. Le site Web de Starlink indique qu'il souhaite une couverture aux tats-Unis et au Canada d'ici  la fin de 2020 et une  couverture quasi globale du monde habit  d'ici  2021.

*La version bta tendue sera disponible en janvier, et il n'est pas prvu de plafonnement des donnes*

Alors que SpaceX sapprtait au lancement de la dernire mission Starlink, des ingnieurs de Starlink ont rpondu  des questions lors d'une session de questions-rponses sur un rseau social samedi, couvrant des sujets tels que les plafonds de donnes, quand la bta publique s'tendra  plus d'utilisateurs, et comment le service satellitaire  large bande se dveloppera et voluera  l'avenir.

 la question des utilisateurs du rseau social de savoir si les utilisateurs seront un jour confronts  des limitations de donnes, l'quipe de Starlink - sous le nom d'utilisateur "DishyMcFlatface", qui est galement le surnom de SpaceX pour l'antenne parabolique Starlink - a donn une rponse vague :  Pour l'instant, le service bta de Starlink n'a pas de plafonds de donnes .

Bien que cette rponse couvre le prsent, mais pas l'avenir, un commentaire ultrieur des ingnieurs a donn une rponse plus dtaille qui suggre que SpaceX essaie d'viter les plafonds de donnes :  Nous ne voulons donc pas mettre en place des plafonds de donnes restrictifs comme ceux que les gens ont rencontrs avec l'Internet par satellite dans le pass. Pour l'instant, nous essayons encore de trouver une solution  beaucoup de choses - nous devrons peut-tre faire quelque chose  l'avenir pour prvenir les abus et faire en sorte que tous les autres bnficient d'un service de qualit .

DishyMcFlatface a galement ajout que  Starlink est un systme extrmement flexible et s'amliorera au fil du temps  mesure que nous rendrons le logiciel plus intelligent. La latence, la bande passante et la fiabilit peuvent toutes tre amliores de manire significative .

Ceux qui n'ont pas pu bnficier de la version bta de Starlink pourraient y avoir accs jusquen fin janvier. Les ingnieurs de SpaceX Starlink ont rpondu  cette proccupation lors de la sance de Q&A en crivant que la socit  augmente rgulirement l'accs au rseau au fil du temps afin de prendre en compte un grand nombre de personnes possible .  Notamment, nous prvoyons de passer d'une bta limite  une bta plus large fin janvier, ce qui devrait permettre  un plus grand nombre d'utilisateurs de participer .

Pour tre slectionn et esprer obtenir Starlink, il faudra entrer votre adresse e-mail et votre adresse de service sur le site Web de Starlink puis attendre la rponse de la socit. Le paiement de pots-de-vin nest apparemment pas utile. Lorsqu'un utilisateur du rseau social a demand  Comment sont choisis les utilisateurs de la version bta et quel est le montant d'un bon pot-de-vin , l'quipe de Starlink a rpondu que  Pas besoin de pots-de-vin, notre but est de servir tout le monde au final .

*Starlink sera fourni pour linstant  l'adresse de service de chaque utilisateur bta*

Un utilisateur qui vit et travaille sur un bateau amarr dans le sud de la Floride a voulu savoir si Starlink fournira un service en pleine mer.  Un systme mobile qui me donne une connectivit fiable me permettra vraiment de me dplacer librement sur les ctes des tats-Unis, des Bahamas, et ventuellement au-del , a crit l'utilisateur. 

Mais, SpaceX promet actuellement de fonctionner  l'adresse de service de chaque utilisateur bta.  Pour l'instant, nous ne pouvons fournir le service qu' l'adresse que vous avez indique sur starlink.com. Vous pourriez avoir de la chance si vous essayez d'utiliser Starlink dans des endroits proches, mais la qualit du service pourrait tre pire , a rpondu lquipe Starlink.

 Les options de mobilit - y compris le dplacement de votre Starlink vers des adresses de service diffrentes (ou des endroits qui n'ont mme pas d'adresse !) - viendront lorsque nous serons en mesure d'augmenter notre couverture en lanant plus de satellites et en dployant de nouveaux logiciels . SpaceX a rcemment demand  la Commission fdrale des communications l'autorisation de tester les terminaux d'utilisateurs Starlink "sur des plateformes en mer" et sur des jets privs.


En ce qui concerne la qualit de la couverture Internet, un bta-testeur a signal des  interruptions assez frquentes pendant l'utilisation , apparemment dues  des obstructions entre l'antenne parabolique et le ciel.  Une fois que d'autres satellites seront dploys, quelle sera l'importance d'avoir une vue du ciel absolument sans obstruction , a demand l'utilisateur.

L'quipe d'ingnieurs de Starlink a rpondu comme suit :

 Vous devriez penser  la communication entre la parabole Starlink et le satellite dans l'espace comme un "faisceau troit" entre Dishy et le satellite. Ainsi, lorsque le satellite passe rapidement au-dessus de votre tte, s'il y a une branche ou un poteau entre la parabole et le satellite, vous perdez gnralement la connexion (notez que les obstacles provoquent gnralement des pannes et non des rductions de vitesse !) 

 Nous travaillons sur des fonctionnalits logicielles qui vont amliorer considrablement la situation et,  long terme, la distance dont vous aurez besoin diminuera  mesure que la constellation grandira. Donc, cela va s'amliorer ! , a ajout lquipe Starlink.

 Et puis, un conseil  court terme ! Les satellites se regroupent autour de 53 degrs de latitude (nord et sud). Je me concentrerais donc sur le maintien de cette partie du ciel dgage pendant que nous continuons  amliorer la situation ! 

Pour ceux qui sont inquiets  cause des dbris en orbite  lavenir, un commentateur rpond ceci :

 SpaceX n'est pas une vritable proccupation, leurs satellites sont si faibles que la rsistance de l'air les dsorbitera assez rapidement si les propulseurs tombent en panne. Au pire, ils pourraient causer un problme pendant quelques mois . Par contre selon lui,  Les satellites GEO en orbite plus haute que ceux-ci pourraient poser problme, car le temps de dcroissance (le temps qu'il faut  la rsistance de l'air pour les faire tomber) se mesure en dcennies ou en sicles . Et vous, quen pensez-vous ?

Source : Tweet

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Une Fuse Falcon 9 de SpaceX a effectu son 100e lancement. Quel commentaire en faites-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Partagez-vous les proccupations de ceux qui sont inquiets  cause des dbris en orbite  lavenir ?   

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  SpaceX a lanc suffisamment de satellites Starlink pour une prochaine bta publique  assez large , aprs que les derniers satellites auront atteint leur position cible
 ::fleche::  Le bta test public de Starlink commence  la rception des invitations, et  l'apparition de l'application dans l'App Store et Google Play, respectivement pour iOS et Android
 ::fleche::  SpaceX acclre sa production et fabrique 120 satellites Internet Starlink par mois, un rythme sans prcdent dans l'industrie spatiale
 ::fleche::  Environ 3 % des satellites Starlink de SpaceX pourraient avoir chou, et pour une constellation de 42 000 engins spatiaux, cela pourrait dclencher une crise de dbris spatiaux

----------


## youpimatos

Avec les plafonds de donnes imposs aux USA, il est probable qu'un systme Starlink fiable, rapide et sans plafond de donnes soit une offre vraiment intressante pour certains. J'ai hte de voir ce que a va donner mais je me pose quand mme des questions sur le nombre norme de satellites qu'il met en orbite. On verra bien

----------


## nico84

> Les satellites se regroupent autour de 53 degrs de latitude (nord et sud).


Comme un satellite tourne ncessairement autour du centre de la terre c'est impossible qu'il soit "autour de 53"
Faut-il comprendre qu'il n'est "connect  une station sol" qu'autour de ces latitudes ?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*SpaceX d'Elon Musk bnficie d'un financement de 885 millions de dollars sur dix ans de la part de la FCC,*
*pour apporter le haut dbit  prs de 650 000 foyers et entreprises dans 35 tats * 

SpaceX, officiellement Space Exploration Technologies Corporation, a pour mission de transmettre aux consommateurs du monde entier une connexion Internet haut dbit qui n'est pas onreuse. SpaceX a reu 885,51 millions de dollars de la Federal Communications Commission pour fournir le haut dbit Starlink  642 925 foyers et entreprises ruraux dans 35 tats. Le fournisseur de satellites a t l'un des plus grands gagnants de la vente aux enchres du Rural Digital Opportunity Fund (RDOF) de la FCC, dont les rsultats ont t publis le 7 dcembre. Le financement est rparti sur 10 ans, SpaceX touchera donc un peu plus de 88,5 millions de dollars par an.

 La Federal Communications Commission a annonc aujourd'hui que des millions d'Amricains ruraux dans 49 tats et dans le Commonwealth des les Mariannes du Nord auront accs  un service Internet haute vitesse grce  la vente aux enchres de phase I du Rural Digital Opportunity Fund. Les rsultats des enchres publis aujourd'hui montrent que les soumissionnaires ont obtenu un financement pour dployer le haut dbit dans plus de 5,2 millions de foyers et d'entreprises non desservis, soit prs de 99 % des emplacements disponibles lors de la vente aux enchres. De plus, 99,7 % de ces emplacements recevront du haut dbit avec des vitesses d'au moins 100/20 Mbps, une crasante majorit (plus de 85 %) obtenant un haut dbit gigabit. CCO Holdings, LLC (Charter Communications) s'est vu attribuer le plus de sites, soit un peu plus de 1,05 million. Au total, 180 soumissionnaires ont obtenu un soutien aux enchres, qui sera distribu au cours des 10 prochaines annes .

Charter Communications, deuxime cblodistributeur amricain aprs Comcast, a fait encore mieux. Charter devrait recevoir 1,22 milliard de dollars sur 10 ans pour desservir 1,06 million de foyers et d'entreprises dans 24 tats.


*Quelques soumissionnaires, le montant qui leur a t attribu (sur 10 ans), le nombre d'emplacements et d'tats qu'ils vont desservir* 
Le financement de la FCC peut tre utilis de diffrentes manires selon le type de service  large bande. Les cblodistributeurs comme Charter et d'autres fournisseurs de services filaires utilisent gnralement cet argent pour tendre leurs rseaux dans de nouveaux domaines qui ne disposent pas dj du haut dbit. Mais avec Starlink, SpaceX pourrait thoriquement fournir des services  toute l'Amrique rurale une fois qu'il aura lanc suffisamment de satellites, mme sans financement de la FCC.

Une possibilit est que SpaceX pourrait utiliser l'argent de la FCC pour rduire les prix dans les 642 925 emplacements financs, mais l'annonce de la FCC n'a pas prcis si c'est ce que SpaceX fera. Starlink est en version bta et cote 99 $ par mois, plus des frais uniques de 499 $ pour le terminal utilisateur, le trpied de montage et le routeur.

Les 35 tats o SpaceX a obtenu un financement de la FCC sont l'Alabama, l'Arkansas, la Californie, le Colorado, le Connecticut, la Floride, la Gorgie, Hawa, l'Idaho, l'Illinois, le Kentucky, la Louisiane, le Maine, le Maryland, le Massachusetts, le Michigan, le Minnesota, le Mississippi, le Montana, le Nevada, le New Hampshire, le New Jersey, le Nouveau-Mexique, New York, la Caroline du Nord, l'Oregon, la Pennsylvanie, la Caroline du Sud, le Tennessee, l'Utah, Vermont, Virginie, Washington, la Virginie-Occidentale et le Wyoming.

En tout, la FCC a annonc un financement de 9,2 milliards de dollars (920 millions de dollars par an) pour 180 soumissionnaires dans 49 tats et le Commonwealth des les Mariannes du Nord. Ensemble, les 180 fournisseurs vont devoir dployer le haut dbit dans plus de 5,2 millions de foyers et d'entreprises non desservis. 

La FCC avait mis de ct 16 milliards de dollars pour cette premire phase du RDOF, mais a dclar qu'elle avait fini par couvrir prs de 99 % des emplacements ligibles avec seulement 9,2 milliards de dollars. tant donn que le RDOF a 20,4 milliards de dollars au total, il y aura 11,2 milliards de dollars disponibles dans la prochaine phase du RDOF.

 L'enchre tait technologiquement neutre et ouverte  de nouveaux fournisseurs, et les procdures d'appel d'offres ont donn la priorit aux offres pour des vitesses plus leves et une latence plus faible , a expliqu la FCC. Cette dernire avait initialement contest l'affirmation de SpaceX selon laquelle ses satellites en orbite terrestre basse (LEO) pouvaient fournir une latence infrieure  100 ms, mais a finalement cd.

Le manque d'accs  Internet dans les zones rurales est un problme politique majeur aux tats-Unis et entrave la croissance conomique et les opportunits conomiques dans les endroits sans accs, selon les lgislateurs. D'ailleurs, Joe Biden a promis d'tendre l'accs haut dbit  tous les Amricains.

Un rapport de la FCC de mai a dclar que 18,3 millions de personnes aux tats-Unis n'ont pas accs au haut dbit. Tandis que les rpublicains notent que le rapport a rvl que le nombre de personnes sans accs a diminu de 30 % depuis 2016, les dmocrates ont estim que c'tait sous-estimer le problme. La FCC a estim que le dernier financement permettra de proposer le haut dbit  plus de 10 millions d'Amricains dans des zones rurales.

Source : FCC

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette initiative ?

----------


## Aiigl59

Des glises mobilises pour lutter contre la faim aux Etats-Unis alors que ce problme touche des millions damricains...
Voil comment par exemple utiliser vos millions messieurs les banquiers !
https://www.infochretienne.com/des-e...s-damericains/
Salut  tous !

----------


## JfmbLinux

> Des glises mobilises pour lutter contre la faim aux tats-Unis alors que ce problme touche des millions damricains...
> Voil comment par exemple utiliser vos millions messieurs les banquiers !
> https://www.infochretienne.com/des-e...s-damericains/
> Salut  tous !



Je suis tout  fait d'accord...

Lutter contre la faim aux tats-Unis ou dans le monde, c'est du fond perdu pour les banquiers, investisseurs, actionnaires...
On trouve pratiquement 1 milliard pour une Cathdrale, mais il n'y a pas d'argent pour ceux qui souffrent...
Mais quand a concerne ce qui peut rapporter gros, l... il y a de l'argent  ::(:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Lutter contre la faim aux tats-Unis ou dans le monde


Ce n'est pas tellement le problme des entreprises, elles veulent juste gnrer du profit.
Cela dit, si elles n'organisaient pas leur dficit pour viter les impts, les tats rcupreraient de l'argent qui pourrait tre utilis pour financer les services publics ce qui ne serait pas mal.




> mais il n'y a pas d'argent pour ceux qui souffrent...


C'est vrai que les USA prfrent investir dans l'arme, la surveillance de masse, les entreprises, que dans le social.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

Cela semble un vritable pont d'or offert par la fdration. Si on ne tient peu compte du temps :
Totaux frais d'installation : 640K * .5K$ ~= 320KK$
1 an d'abonnement : 640K * 0.1K$ * 12 ~= 768KK$

Total abonns sur un an : 1100KK$, subventions : 885KK$

Mme si subventions et abonnements s'talent sur 10 ans, cela reste un fameux coup de pouce !

Grce  mon anti-amricanisme -- moi qui ne jurais que par eux il y a 40 ans --, je suis convaincu que les GAFA ont t largement soutenus ainsi, au nom du business, de l'espionnage de masse, de l'anti socialisme*et de la suprmatie. Et comme ses maladies les affectent depuis longtemps, je suis  deux doigts de leur mettre l'organisation de mai 1968 sur le dos.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il n' a pas que Starlink (SpaceX), OneWeb et Kuiper (Amazon) qui vont envoyer plein de satellites pour proposer une connexion  internet.
En 2025 l'UE va galement le faire avec Govsatcom et Quantum Communication Infrastructure.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Le service Internet par satellite Starlink d'Elon Musk a t approuv au Royaume-Uni*
*et les utilisateurs reoivent dj leurs kits bta*

Dj prsent en Europe avec ses voitures lectriques, Elon R. Musk, dsormais la personnalit la plus fortune du monde avec une fortune personnelle estime  plus de 200 milliards de dollars, se lance de nouveau sur le march europen avec son service de fourniture d'Internet par satellite Starlink. Sa premire destination est le Royaume-Uni o SpaceX vient de recevoir l'approbation de l'autorit de rgulation pour l'exploitation et la commercialisation de Starlink dans le pays. Selon les mdias britanniques, SpaceX a dores et dj envoy des kits Starlink pour son test bta public aux utilisateurs du pays.

Starlink est le programme de SpaceX projetant de fournir une connexion Internet  haut dbit depuis lespace. Avec Starlink, Musk a pour objectif de dployer une couverture Internet trs rapide  l'chelle mondiale afin de connecter les utilisateurs au-del de la porte des rseaux  large bande existants en envoyant des milliers de satellites en orbite terrestre basse. Starlink a dj lanc des centaines de satellites (830 environ) et a commenc  tester un service bta en Amrique du Nord. Les tests du rseau Starlink ont commenc depuis l't dernier, en commenant par les employs de l'entreprise.



Une bta grand public a ensuite t lanc dans plusieurs autres rgions des tats-Unis, dont la tribu amrindienne Hoh vivant dans ltat de Washington sur la cte pacifique,  environ 37 kilomtres au sud de la ville de Forks. SpaceX a aussi publi une application sur lApp Store  cet effet afin de faciliter la configuration du rseau aux consommateurs. Starlink franchit dsormais les frontires amricaines et s'introduit sur le march europen en commenant par le Royaume-Uni. Le systme  large bande par satellite de Musk a reu l'approbation de l'autorit britannique de rgulation des communications (Ofcom) pour ses terminaux utilisateurs.

Selon un porte-parole de l'Ofcom, l'autorisation a t accorde en novembre. Cela ouvre ainsi la voie  l'entreprise du milliardaire pour pntrer un autre march important. La licence britannique permet  Starlink de concurrencer les fournisseurs d'accs Internet terrestres tels que le groupe BT et les socits de satellites traditionnelles comme OneWeb, qui a t sauve de la faillite par le gouvernement britannique et la socit indienne de tlcommunications Bharti Global en novembre. En outre, selon des rapports locaux, la Grce, l'Allemagne et l'Australie ont galement approuv le nouveau systme.

Les personnes qui se sont inscrites au test bta de SpaceX "Better Than Nothing" au Royaume-Uni ont commenc  recevoir le kit Starlink, qui cote 439 livres, soit environ 600 dollars, au dpart, plus 84 livres, soit environ 120 dollars, pour un abonnement mensuel. Philip Hall, dans le Devon Rural, au sud-ouest de l'Angleterre, a dclar  Business Insider vendredi qu'il a reu le routeur et le terminal pour se connecter aux satellites la veille du Nouvel An. Hall estime qu'il obtenait des vitesses de tlchargement de seulement 0,5 mgabit par seconde avec l'Internet de BT. Maintenant, avec Starlink, il a une moyenne de 85 Mb/s.

 Dans l'heure qui a suivi, nous avons fait un quizz sur Zoom avec nos petits-enfants, c'tait merveilleux , a-t-il dclar. SpaceX a dclar dans un courriel adress aux abonns le 26 octobre que les utilisateurs participant au test bta pouvaient s'attendre  des vitesses de 50  150 Mb/s. Certains utilisateurs amricains ont dclar qu'ils obtiendraient des vitesses de tlchargement de plus de 210 Mb/s. L'objectif de Musk pour Starlink est d'offrir une large bande trs rapide dans le monde entier en enveloppant la Terre avec jusqu' 42 000 satellites.

Source : The Telegraph

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du rseau satellitaire Starlink de SpaceX ?
 ::fleche::  Elon Musk va-t-il bouleverser le march du large bande en Europe ?
 ::fleche::  Quelle est votre prfrence entre l'Internet terrestre et l'Internet fourni par des satellites ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Le bta test public de Starlink commence  la rception des invitations et  l'apparition de l'application dans l'App Store et Google Play, respectivement pour iOS et Android

 ::fleche::  Les utilisateurs de la version bta de Starlink obtiennent des vitesses de tlchargements allant de 11  60 Mb/s, selon des tests effectus par Speedtest by Ookla

 ::fleche::  Une tribu amrindienne obtient un accs anticip  Starlink de SpaceX et dit que c'est rapide,  nous avons t catapults au XXIe sicle , a dclar la tribu Hoh

 ::fleche::  SpaceX Starlink a maintenant son propre systme autonome avec un numro ASN (Autonomous System Number) et est prsent au Seattle Internet Exchange

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*La moiti de l'Amrique est prte  passer  l'Internet par satellite Starlink*
*selon une tude de la socit d'valuation de produits et de services Review.org*

Starlink, le projet de fourniture d'Internet  haut dbit par satellite du milliardaire Elon Musk, est en cours de dploiement depuis janvier 2019 et SpaceX aura lanc  ce jour un peu plus de 800 satellites, sur les 42 000 prvus. Malgr le petit nombre de satellites lancs pour le moment, les premiers tests du rseau ont donn de rsultants probants, ce qui a suscit l'enthousiasme chez beaucoup d'internautes amricains et dans le monde. Selon une tude ralise par la socit d'valuation de produits et de services Review.org, la moiti de l'Amrique est prte  passer  l'Internet par satellite Starlink. Voici quelques donnes de l'tude.

*Comment s'inscrire  la version bta publique du service Starlink ?*

C'est la course  l'espace, mais contrairement aux annes 50, l'objectif de cette course est de connecter le monde, y compris les zones rurales,  Internet. Le projet Starlink d'Elon Musk vise  offrir un accs Internet rapide et abordable aux rgions mal desservies des tats-Unis et du monde entier. Et jusqu' prsent, les bta-testeurs de Starlink ont vu ces promesses se raliser, comme la tribu amrindienne Hoh vivant dans ltat de Washington sur la cte pacifique. Les vitesses de tlchargement actuelles du bta test tournent autour de 103 Mb/s en moyenne, et la latence moyenne atteint 39 ms.



La bta de Starlink est actuellement active, et il parat que d'autres bta-testeurs recevront des invitations en janvier 2021. Un formulaire d'inscription est disponible sur le site Web de Starlink via lequel vous pouvez vous inscrire. Il vous suffit d'entrer votre adresse de courriel et votre adresse personnelle afin d'avoir votre nom dans le chapeau et de recevoir des mises  jour sur la date  laquelle le service Starlink sera disponible dans votre rgion.

*Combien vous cotera le service Internet Starlink de SpaceX ?*

Les bta-testeurs actuels ont indiqu un cot d'quipement de 499 dollars pour l'antenne et le routeur, et le mme courriel indique un prix mensuel de 99,17 dollars. Selon le rapport de l'tude, c'est plus que le cot estimatif initial de 80 dollars par mois, mais c'est toujours bien moins cher que certains des plans haut de gamme des oprateurs Viasat et HughesNet.  titre de comparaison, un abonnement  Internet par satellite de Viasat cote entre 30 et 150 dollars par mois pour des vitesses de tlchargement de 12 Mb/s  100 Mb/s, et les forfaits de HughesNet cotent entre 60 et 150 dollars par mois pour des vitesses de tlchargement de 25 Mb/s.

Une autre chose importante  noter est que l'email d'invitation bta ne mentionne pas les plafonds de donnes. Le rapport estime que les plafonds de donnes sont un problme important avec l'Internet par satellite et sont souvent beaucoup plus petits que ceux que l'on trouve chez les fournisseurs d'accs traditionnels, Viasat offre le plus de donnes mensuelles avec 150 Go. Dans un rcent AMA (Ask Me Anything) sur Reddit, un reprsentant de Starlink a dclar :  Pour l'instant, le service bta de Starlink ne prvoit pas de plafonnement des donnes . En sera-t-il ainsi pour toujours ? Rien n'a t dit sur le sujet lors de l'AMA.

*Quelle est la vitesse du service d'Internet par satellite Starlink ?*

Selon l'tude, les tests de vitesse pour les utilisateurs de la version bta du service Internet Starlink (au 30 novembre 2020) montrent des vitesses de tlchargement d'environ 104 Mb/s et des vitesses de chargement d'environ 16 Mb/s, plus une latence moyenne de 39 ms.  Le test bta invite  des vitesses promises de 50  150 Mb/s, ce qui constitue un bon point de dpart pour le service d'Internet par satellite Starlink. Il est agrable de voir que les vitesses relles obtenues par les bta-testeurs lors de l'utilisation de Starlink correspondent  celles promises par la socit , a crit Review.org dans le rapport.

 Ces vitesses et cette plage de latence sont  des annes-lumire de tout plan d'Internet par satellite HughesNet, qui plafonne  25 Mb/s et dont la latence atteint gnralement 500-600 ms. De plus, ces vitesses de tlchargement sont galement plus rapides que la plupart des forfaits Internet de Viasat, qui plafonnent  100 Mb/s , lit-on dans le rapport. Notons que Starlink est toujours en train de dployer des satellites et des stations au sol tout en travaillant sur les dtails de son bta test. Il n'a lanc pour l'instant qu'environ 800 satellites, ce qui reprsente un peu moins de 7 % des 12 000 satellites prvus pour la premire constellation.



Review.org a expliqu que, au fur et  mesure que de nouveaux satellites atteindront l'orbite terrestre et que de nouvelles stations terrestres seront construites, les utilisateurs de Starlink constateront probablement une amlioration des vitesses de tlchargement et une diminution de la latence. Il a t demand au reprsentant de Starlink si les utilisateurs actuels du rseau verront des vitesses plus lentes une fois que d'autres utilisateurs s'inscriront. Il a rpondu que le service ne sera pas surcharg et que le rseau deviendra "de plus en plus grand, et non de plus en plus mauvais"  mesure que de nouveaux satellites seront lancs.

En outre, il promet que Starlink aura moins de latence. Comme susmentionns, les tests de vitesse effectus par les bta-testeurs actuels de Starlink montrent une latence moyenne de 39 ms. C'est assez proche des 20 ms de latence annonces par Elon Musk dans un discours d'ouverture de SATELLITE 2020 et des 20  40 ms de latence promises dans le courriel d'invitation au bta-test. Pour rappel, la latence est le temps qu'il faut pour que votre signal Internet voyage de votre ordinateur  votre fournisseur d'accs Internet, au serveur du site Web, puis revienne  vous.

Selon les auteurs de l'tude, avec l'Internet par satellite traditionnel, cela signifie que votre signal doit parcourir 22 200 miles pour atteindre le satellite, redescendre vers le serveur du site Web, puis remonter vers le satellite et revenir vers vous. Vous pouvez parier qu'il faut une minute pour atteindre le satellite. C'est pourquoi la latence de l'Internet par satellite est gnralement comprise entre 500 et 600 ms. Mais les satellites Starlink se situent  environ 550 km au-dessus de la surface de la Terre. C'est beaucoup plus proche que les autres satellites, ce qui signifie que votre signal Internet parcourt une faible distance que d'habitude.

*Comment le service Internet Starlink fonctionnera-t-il ?*

Selon Review.org, les satellites Starlink se situeront plus prs de la Terre pour rduire la latence et utiliseront des lasers pour augmenter la vitesse Internet. Elon Musk et SpaceX esprent que la technologie unique de Starlink l'aidera  combler le foss de connectivit entre les zones urbaines et rurales.  l'heure actuelle, les zones rurales sont confrontes  des dfis en matire d'accs  Internet en raison du cot massif des infrastructures. Cela correspond au cot pour creuser des tranches, poser des cbles ou des fibres, et mme rgler les litiges relatifs aux droits de proprit.

Mais les satellites Starlink enverront un signal Internet directement  une passerelle ou  un terminal d'utilisateur au sol. Pour couronner le tout, SpaceX affirme que son rseau Starlink sera plus rapide et aura moins de latence que l'Internet par satellite actuel. Mais comment ? En effet, chaque satellite Starlink communiquera avec quatre autres satellites  l'aide de lasers. Cela signifie qu'ils transmettront des donnes  travers le monde  une vitesse proche de celle de la lumire, une vitesse que seul l'Internet par fibre optique est actuellement en mesure d'galer.

*Combien de satellites Starlink sont actuellement en orbite ?*

Avec plus de 800 satellites en orbite actuellement, Starlink espre crer  la longue une mgaconstellation de 42 000 satellites. Au moment de la rdaction du rapport, SpaceX a lanc plus de 800 satellites Starlink dans l'espace. Cela signifie que Starlink a dpass les 400 satellites que Musk a dclar devoir tre en orbite pour une couverture "mineure" des services Internet, et qu'il lui reste encore du chemin  parcourir pour atteindre les 42 000 satellites que SpaceX espre maintenant lancer. De retour sur Terre, Starlink a mis en place six stations terrestres pour fournir un service fixe par satellite. Ces premires stations sont situes dans les villes suivantes :

Hawthorne, CalifornieConrad, MontanaGreenville, PennsylvanieNorth Bend, WashingtonRedmond, WashingtonMerrillan, Wisconsin
SpaceX a initialement dpos une demande auprs de la FCC (Federal Communications Commission - Commission fdrale des communications) pour 1 million de stations terriennes. Mais grce au nombre massif de candidats au bta test (700 000+), la socit a rcemment modifi sa demande pour demander  la FCC l'autorisation de construire 5 millions de stations terriennes. Les sites de stations terriennes nouvellement demands comprennent certaines des villes suivantes :

Limestone, MainePanaca, NevadaBeekmantown, New YorkKalama, WashingtonEvanston, Wyoming
*Quel quipement utilisera le service d'Internet par satellite Starlink ?*

Les utilisateurs actuels du rseau se connectent aux satellites Starlink via un terminal terrestre qui ressemble  un "OVNI sur un bton". En effet, il n'y aurait pas d'Internet par satellite sans satellites, et Starlink en a une tonne. Chaque satellite est  peu prs aussi grand que votre bureau et pse prs de 227 kg (environ 500 livres). Pour avoir accs  Starlink, il faut installer une antenne parabolique sur votre toit. C'est ce dispositif qu'Elon Musk dcrit comme un "OVNI sur un bton".



Musk a ensuite dit que les terminaux au sol ressemblaient  des "pizzas de petite ou moyenne taille", ce qui a conduit la communaut  appeler ces terminaux et passerelles des "botes  pizza".



*Combien cotera l'quipement ncessaire pour le service Internet Starlink ?*

Les premires estimations du cot des quipements Starlink se situent entre 100 et 300 dollars. Mais un courriel de test bta invite  indiquer un prix de 499 $ pour l'antenne rseau  commande de phase et le routeur. Il s'agit probablement d'un paiement initial, ce qui signifie que vous serez propritaire de votre quipement Internet Starlink, sans frais de location. Et pour comparer, si vous vouliez acheter votre quipement HughesNet ou Viasat, vous paieriez un montant unique similaire de 449,99 $ ou 299 $, respectivement.

*Que pensent les Amricains du passage au service Internet Starlink ?*

Selon le rapport de l'tude, beaucoup de gens sont coincs avec des vitesses terriblement lentes de la part des fournisseurs locaux d'accs  Internet par satellite, DSL ou cble. Alors que pense le pays de l'adoption de la version bta de Starlink, mme si elle cote plus cher ? Review.org a interrog des Amricains pour savoir ce qu'ils pensent de l'entreprise de satellite d'Elon Musk. Plus de la moiti des rpondants disent qu'ils essaieront Starlink si on leur en donne l'occasion. La socit estime que Starlink est parfait pour ceux qui se sentent coincs avec les vitesses lentes de leur fournisseur d'accs  Internet.



Il y a notamment les habitants des zones rurales o la construction de rseaux de cbles et de fibres optiques prend beaucoup de temps ou est moins susceptible de fournir une couverture adquate. Selon Review.org, en offrant un service Internet par satellite  l'chelle nationale avec des dbits levs et une faible latence, Starlink peut mme attirer davantage de clients d'autres fournisseurs d'accs Internet de premier plan. Environ 51% des internautes disent qu'ils prvoient de s'inscrire  la bta de Starlink ds qu'elle sera disponible.



Alors que seulement 5 % des Amricains utilisent actuellement une connexion Internet par satellite, 64 % des personnes interroges disent que le dploiement de Starlink les amnerait  reconsidrer leur position sur l'Internet par satellite. Environ 55 % des utilisateurs d'Internet non satellitaire disent qu'ils passeraient  l'Internet par satellite de Starlink  un cot plus lev si cela permettait  leur foyer de bnficier de vitesses d'Internet plus rapides.

*Quels sont les facteurs cls  observer pour dcider de passer  l'Internet par satellite ?*

Review.org estime que les activits courantes comme la navigation sur Internet, les mdias sociaux et la consultation des courriers lectroniques ne ncessitent pas des vitesses fulgurantes, mais d'autres services Internet peuvent ncessiter une bande passante plus importante que celle offerte par les fournisseurs d'accs DSL, par satellite ou autres. Et plus vous avez de programmes en cours d'excution, surtout s'ils sont bass sur les mdias ou la vido et plus vous aurez besoin de vitesses Internet rapides pour couvrir toutes vos bases. Voici ce que les Amricains veulent que les vitesses d'Internet plus rapides de Starlink couvrent :

3 internautes sur 4 (74 %) souhaitent diffuser des vidos de haute qualit sur des plateformes telles que Netflix, Disney+ et Hulu ;72 % veulent passer des appels vido de haute qualit sur des plateformes telles que Zoom, Skype et FaceTime ;plus de la moiti (56 %) veulent jouer  des jeux vido en ligne trs performants.



Selon les auteurs du rapport, avec des vitesses Internet plus leves et une latence moindre que les autres fournisseurs, les gens sont prts  puiser un peu plus dans leur portefeuille chaque mois pour Starlink si cela signifie qu'ils peuvent faire ce qu'ils veulent sur Internet. Voici ce que rvle l'tude  ce propos :

44 % des personnes interroges dclarent qu'elles paieraient le prix de 99 dollars par mois pour l'Internet Starlink si on leur donnait la possibilit de payer les frais d'quipement de 499 dollars ; l'chelle nationale, la vitesse moyenne d'Internet est de 57,2 Mb/s. Les tests de vitesse de Starlink ont montr une vitesse moyenne de 103,1 Mb/s, ce qui signifie que Starlink est 80 % plus rapide que la moyenne nationale ;la facture Internet mensuelle moyenne est de 65 dollars par mois. Le cot de Starlink est estim  99 dollars par mois ;l'Amricain moyen paie 1,13 $/Mb/s par mois pour l'Internet, tandis que les utilisateurs de Starlink paieraient 0,96 $/Mb/s par mois.
 Mme si Starlink est un peu plus cher que le service Internet moyen, notre enqute suggre que de nombreux Amricains seraient prts  payer plus cher pour obtenir les vitesses Internet dont ils ont besoin , explique Reviews.org. Pour le compte de l'tude, les analystes de Reviews.org ont interrog 500 Amricains de 18 ans et plus afin de dterminer ce qu'ils pensaient de l'offre de service Internet par satellite de Starlink par rapport au type,  la vitesse et au prix de leur connexion Internet actuelle.

Reviews.org ajoute en outre que l'enqute prsente une erreur d'chantillonnage de  4,5 % et un niveau de confiance de 95 %. Les donnes sur la vitesse de Starlink proviennent de 168 rapports de tests de vitesse provenant de divers utilisateurs de la version bta de Starlink  travers le pays.

Source : Rapport de l'tude

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du service d'Internet par satellite Starlink de SpaceX ?
 ::fleche::  tes-vous prt  abandonner votre fournisseur d'accs  Internet actuel pour adopter Starlink ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les offres d'Internet par satellite constituent un danger pour la propret de l'espace ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Une tribu amrindienne obtient un accs anticip  Starlink de SpaceX et dit que c'est rapide,  nous avons t catapults au XXIe sicle , a dclar la tribu Hoh

 ::fleche::  SpaceX confirme que la bta prive de Starlink est en cours avec une faible latence et des vitesses suprieures  100 Mb/s

 ::fleche::  SpaceX Starlink a maintenant son propre systme autonome avec un numro ASN (Autonomous System Number) et est prsent au Seattle Internet Exchange

 ::fleche::  Selon les conditions d'utilisation du service Starlink, SpaceX pourrait faire ses propres lois sur Mars. Peut-tre qu'Elon Musk, le milliardaire de la Tech, sera prsident

----------


## Stan Adkens

*SpaceX ajoute des liaisons laser pour relier les satellites entre eux afin de desservir les zones polaires de la Terre,*
*Rduisant ainsi le besoin de stations au sol*

Dans le cadre de son lancement record du dimanche, SpaceX a lanc 143 petits satellites en orbite. Cette charge utile comprenait dix des satellites Starlink de la socit qui fourniront une connectivit Internet  large bande aux rgions polaires de la Terre. SpaceX a reu l'autorisation de lancer ces satellites par la Commission fdrale des communications (FCC) au dbut de ce mois, car la socit avait besoin de l'autorisation de l'organisme pour les lancer avec des paramtres modifis qui font partie de sa troisime demande de modification pour changer l'altitude de Starlink et les angles d'lvation de la station terrestre.

Aprs le lancement, le PDG de SpaceX Elon Musk s'est rendu sur Twitter pour rvler plus de dtails sur la charge utile suite aux questions des observateurs. Selon Musk, les dix satellites sont les premiers engins spatiaux oprationnels de SpaceX qui utiliseront des faisceaux laser pour partager des donnes entre eux, suivant une paire exprimentale que la socit a lance l'anne dernire pour tester la connectivit laser du satellite Starlink. Ces satellites  ont des liaisons laser entre les satellites, donc aucune station au sol n'est ncessaire au-dessus des ples .


Le lancement a eu lieu deux semaines aprs que SpaceX ait reu l'approbation de la Commission fdrale des communications pour lancer les 10 satellites en orbite polaire  une altitude de 560 km.  Tous les satellites lancs l'anne prochaine seront quips de liaisons laser , a crit Musk dans un autre tweet hier, indiquant que les systmes laser deviendront la norme sur les satellites Starlink en 2022. Pour l'instant, SpaceX n'inclut que les liaisons laser sur les satellites polaires.  Seuls nos satellites polaires ont des lasers cette anne et sont  la version 0.9 , a crit Musk.

Les habitants de l'Alaska vont bnficier des satellites polaires, a dclar SpaceX  la FCC dans une demande de changement d'orbite de certains de ses satellites en avril 2020. Le plan est de  s'assurer que tous les satellites du systme de SpaceX fourniront les mmes services  faible latence  tous les Amricains, y compris ceux qui, comme l'Alaska, sont desservis par des satellites en orbite polaire , a dclar SpaceX dans sa demande. Les satellites peuvent desservir  la fois les utilisateurs rsidentiels et ceux du gouvernement amricain  dans des zones polaires autrement impossibles  atteindre , a dclar SpaceX.

Les satellites Starlink communiquent avec des stations au sol, dont une vingtaine sont dployes aux tats-Unis  ce jour. Pour les non-initis, le rseau Internet actuel de SpaceX ncessite trois nuds pour fonctionner. Il s'agit des terminaux d'utilisateurs (paraboles), des satellites et des stations terrestres. Les utilisateurs communiquent avec les satellites qui relaient ensuite les donnes aux stations qui communiquent ensuite avec les serveurs Internet. Les liaisons intersatellites permettent aux satellites de transfrer des communications d'un satellite  un autre, soit dans le mme plan orbital, soit dans un plan adjacent, daprs SpaceNews. 

La prsence de lasers sur les satellites rend ces stations au sol inutiles dans une certaine mesure, permettant aux oprateurs de rduire leur nombre, puisqu'une station au sol n'a plus besoin d'tre dans la mme empreinte de satellite que les terminaux des utilisateurs, et d'tendre la couverture aux zones loignes o les stations au sol ne sont pas disponibles. Elles peuvent galement diminuer la latence, puisque le nombre de sauts entre les satellites et les stations au sol est rduit

SpaceX vise  fournir l'Internet haut dbit par satellite Starlink dans le monde entier.  Starlink fournit actuellement un service bta initial  la fois au niveau national et international, et poursuivra son expansion jusqu' une couverture quasi mondiale du monde habit en 2021 , dclare la socit sur son site Web. Le service bta de Starlink est actuellement propos dans les zones de haute latitude du nord des tats-Unis, du Canada et du Royaume-Uni.  Au cours de la phase bta, les utilisateurs peuvent s'attendre  voir les dbits de donnes varier de 50  150 Mb/s et la latence de 20  40 ms dans la plupart des endroits au cours des prochains mois,  mesure que nous amliorons le systme Starlink , lit-on. 

L'entreprise arospatiale a lanc environ 1 023 des satellites Starlink qui constitueront sa constellation  large bande. Le dernier lancement de la fuse SpaceX a port les 10 premiers satellites avec liaisons laser sur l'orbite polaire dimanche dernier lors de la mission de partage de trafic Transporter-1 de la socit, au cours de laquelle une fuse Falcon 9 a galement propuls 133 charges utiles appartenant  diffrentes socits et organisations.


*Les "lasers spatiaux"  permettront galement de servir les utilisateurs l o les satellites ne peuvent pas voir une antenne passerelle terrestre* 

Ces 10 satellites sont placs en orbites alors que SpaceX avait rvl quelques mois plus tt quil testait des lasers spatiaux pour le transfert de donnes entre satellites. Les ingnieurs de Starlink ont fourni plus de dtails dans une sance questions-rponses AMA en novembre :

 La vitesse de la lumire est plus rapide dans le vide que dans la fibre, donc les lasers spatiaux ont un potentiel passionnant pour les liaisons  faible latence , a dclar l'quipe de Starlink en rponse  une question sur les essais des lasers spatiaux.  Ils nous permettront galement de servir les utilisateurs l o les satellites ne peuvent pas voir une antenne passerelle terrestre, par exemple, au-dessus de l'ocan et dans les rgions mal connectes par fibre .

Mais les lasers spatiaux ne joueront pas un rle majeur dans Starlink de sitt.  Nous avons effectu un essai en vol passionnant au dbut de l'anne avec des prototypes de lasers spatiaux sur deux satellites Starlink qui ont russi  transmettre des gigaoctets de donnes , a crit l'quipe d'ingnieurs.  Mais faire baisser le cot des lasers spatiaux et en produire rapidement un grand nombre est un problme trs difficile sur lequel l'quipe travaille encore .

L'ingnieur principal de certification des systmes de SpaceX Kate Tice a confirm en septembre que SpaceX a non seulement test avec succs les liaisons intersatellites que la socit appelle "lasers spatiaux", mais que ces liaisons ont galement permis aux deux satellites Starlink qui les utilisent de transfrer d'importants volumes de donnes :  Grce  ces lasers spatiaux, les satellites Starlink ont pu transfrer des centaines de gigaoctets de donnes. Une fois que ces lasers spatiaux seront pleinement dploys, Starlink sera l'une des options les plus rapides pour transmettre des donnes dans le monde entier .

 en juger par le tweet de Musk, il semble que les lasers soient les seules amliorations apportes aux nouveaux satellites par rapport  leurs prdcesseurs. Selon les plans que SpaceX a partags avec la FCC, le Gen2 (deuxime gnration) de la socit ne sera pas seulement quip de lasers, mais aussi de changements d'altitude, entre autres amliorations. Une partie du texte du dossier de candidature dcrivant le nouveau vaisseau spatial  la Commission dit ceci, entre autres :

_SpaceX propose son systme Gen2 compos de 30 000 satellites NGSO. Plus de 85 % de ce systme fonctionnera  des altitudes trs basses, infrieures  400 km, en utilisant huit altitudes orbitales totales allant de 328 km  614 km . En oprant  des altitudes basses et trs basses, le systme Gen2 de SpaceX permettra d'obtenir des faisceaux ponctuels plus petits et une plus grande diversit de satellites.

... SpaceX a conu son systme pour atteindre les objectifs suivants :

- Haute capacit : Chaque satellite Gen2 initial aura une capacit de donnes trois fois suprieure  celle des satellites actuels de SpaceX. Et tout comme il l'a fait avec son systme de premire gnration, SpaceX continuera  amliorer les satellites de manire itrative au cours du dploiement pluriannuel du systme, ce qui augmentera encore la capacit._

*Une demande de lancement pour plus de satellites polaires conteste par la concurrence*

En novembre 2020, SpaceX a demand  la FCC une approbation acclre  pour faciliter le dploiement de 348 satellites Starlink sur des orbites polaires synchrones avec le Soleil  basse altitude , a dclar la FCC dans sa dcision pour approuver les 10 satellites. La FCC n'a approuv que ces 10 satellites, car elle value les problmes d'interfrence soulevs par d'autres socits de satellites.

 Nous estimons que l'octroi partiel de dix satellites facilitera la poursuite du dveloppement et des essais du service  large bande de SpaceX dans les zones gographiques de haute latitude dans l'immdiat, en attendant une action ultrieure pour rpondre aux arguments du dossier concernant l'octroi de la modification dans son ensemble et du sous-ensemble complet des satellites en orbite polaire , a dclar l'ordonnance de la FCC.

La pandmie de coronavirus a mis en vidence la ncessit de disposer de services Internet et de communication plus fiables en Alaska, car de nombreux tudiants n'y ont pas accs  la maison pour participer  l'apprentissage en ligne. SpaceX vise  rduire la fracture numrique en Alaska, mais l'entreprise a d faire face  des difficults pour obtenir les autorisations rglementaires ncessaires pour commencer  offrir des services dans la rgion. Les concurrents sont contre les plans de SpaceX visant  connecter la rgion.

Le projet Kuiper d'Amazon, Viasat, Kepler Communications et Pacific Dataport ont demand  la FCC de rejeter mme l'octroi partiel de 10 satellites en raison du risque d'interfrence accrue avec d'autres systmes de satellites non gostationnaires. Mais l'ordonnance de la FCC a dclar que SpaceX s'est engag   exploiter ces satellites sur une base d'interfrence non nuisible par rapport aux autres utilisateurs du spectre sous licence jusqu' ce que la Commission ait statu sur sa modification complte . Une bataille entre SpaceX et Amazon se prpare, Musk accusant Amazon d'essayer  de paralyser Starlink aujourd'hui pour un systme satellite Amazon qui est au mieux  plusieurs annes d'exploitation .


Amazon a rpondu au commentaire de Musk dans une dclaration  CNBC :

 Les faits sont simples. Nous avons conu le systme Kuiper pour viter les interfrences avec Starlink, et maintenant SpaceX veut changer la conception de son systme. Ces changements crent non seulement un environnement plus dangereux pour les collisions dans l'espace, mais ils augmentent galement les interfrences radio pour les clients. Malgr ce que SpaceX publie sur Twitter, ce sont les changements proposs par SpaceX qui paralyseraient la concurrence entre les systmes de satellites. Il est clairement dans l'intrt de SpaceX d'touffer la concurrence dans le berceau s'ils le peuvent, mais ce n'est certainement pas dans l'intrt du public , a dclar un porte-parole d'Amazon.

Sources : Elon Musk (1 & 2), FCC

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des modifications accordes  SpaceX pour ajouter des liaisons laser sur certains satellites ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des proccupations du risque d'interfrence accrue avec d'autres systmes de satellite souleves par les autres entreprises de satellites ? 

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  SpaceX confirme que la bta prive de Starlink est en cours, avec une faible latence et des vitesses suprieures  100 Mb/s
 ::fleche::  SpaceX veut apporter aux consommateurs du monde entier une connexion Internet haut dbit qui n'est pas chre. Baptis Starlink, ce projet pourrait modifier le paysage de l'industrie des tlcoms
 ::fleche::  La moiti de l'Amrique est prte  passer  l'Internet par satellite Starlink, selon une tude de la socit d'valuation de produits et de services Review.org
 ::fleche::  Une tribu amrindienne obtient un accs anticip  Starlink de SpaceX et dit que c'est rapide,  nous avons t catapults au XXIe sicle , a dclar la tribu Hoh

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*SpaceX lance un nombre record de satellites dans le cadre de la premire mission interne de covoiturage*
*environ une dizaine d'entreprises ont particip  la cette premire mission*

SpaceX, la socit aronautique et de vol spatial d'Elon Musk, a lanc dimanche un lot de 143 satellites spatiaux depuis la Floride. Ce lancement s'inscrit dans le cadre du nouveau programme de partage des cots SmallSat de la socit, permettant  plusieurs acteurs de l'espace de lancer des fuses  moindre cot en s'associant pour payer les frais de lancement. Dimanche, SpaceX a non seulement battu le record du nombre de satellites envoys en mme temps dans l'espace, mais il a aussi ouvert la voie au covoiturage dans le lancement de fuses. Il donne ainsi la possibilit aux entreprises de lancer une fuse  partir de 1 million de dollars.

*Comme Uber avec les voitures, SpaceX introduit le covoiturage pour les satellites*

La fuse SpaceX Falcon 9 a transport 143 satellites de tailles et de formes diverses en orbite lors d'une mission trs charge dimanche, tablissant un nouveau record mondial pour le plus grand nombre de satellites lancs par une seule fuse, le prcdent record tait de 104 satellites transports en altitude par le stellite indien PSLV en 2017. La mission du dimanche, baptise Transporter-1, a transport en orbite 10 satellites pour le rseau Internet Starlink de SpaceX, et plus de 130 satellites pour divers clients, dont Planet bas  San Francisco, qui exploite une constellation de satellites d'imagerie de la Terre.

Dimanche, Planet avait le plus grand nombre (48) de satellites  bord de la fuse Falcon 9. Il s'agissait d'un autre lot de ses modles SuperDove qui fournissent chaque jour des images de la surface de la Terre  une rsolution de 3  5 m. Ces nouveaux engins spatiaux portent  plus de 200 le nombre de satellites oprationnels de la socit actuellement en orbite. Les SuperDoves ont la taille d'une bote  chaussures. De nombreuses autres charges utiles de la fuse Falcon taient cependant  peine plus grandes qu'une tasse  caf, et certaines taient mme plus petites qu'un livre de poche.



Swarm Technologies quant  lui a dploy ce qu'elle appelle les SpaceBees. Ces derniers ne mesurent que 10 cm par 10 cm par 2,5 cm. Ils serviront de nuds de tlcommunications pour connecter des appareils fixs  toutes sortes d'objets au sol, des animaux migrateurs aux conteneurs d'expdition. Certains des plus gros objets de la fuse Falcon avaient la taille d'une valise. Parmi eux, plusieurs satellites radar. Le radar a t l'un des principaux bnficiaires de la rvolution dans le domaine des composants. Traditionnellement, les satellites radar taient de gros objets de plusieurs tonnes dont le vol cotait des centaines de millions de dollars.

Ce qui signifiait essentiellement que seules les militaires ou les grandes agences spatiales pouvaient se permettre de les exploiter. Mais l'adoption de nouveaux matriaux et de pices compactes "prtes  l'emploi" a considrablement rduit la taille ( moins de 100 kg) et le prix (quelques millions de dollars) de ces engins spatiaux. Parmi les premiers clients figurait galement ICEYE, une jeune pousse finlandaise cre en 2014 et spcialise dans la fabrication de microsatellites, qui dveloppe de petits satellites radar pour la surveillance des glaces et le suivi des inondations.

Capella Space et Umbra des tats-Unis, et iQPS du Japon ont tous galement envoy des fuses en orbite dimanche. Ces startups tablissent des constellations dans le ciel qui vont renvoyer rapidement des images rptes de la Terre en utilisant des radars. Le radar a l'avantage, par rapport aux camras optiques standard, de pouvoir percer les nuages et de dtecter la surface de la Terre, qu'il fasse jour ou nuit. La DARPA, l'agence de R&D du Pentagone, s'est retire de la mission de covoiturage au dbut de ce mois aprs que ses deux satellites de 84 kg ont t endommags lors du lancement  Cape Canaveral.

*Elon Musk et SpaceX crent un nouveau march de plusieurs millions de dollars*

La mission Transporter-1 donne le coup d'envoi d'une activit potentiellement lucrative pour SpaceX, qui a dvoil en 2019 son programme de covoiturage SmallSat, essentiellement un covoiturage pour des dizaines de satellites de formes et de tailles diffrentes. Le programme offre un accs relativement bon march  l'espace pour les petites entreprises de satellites. Dsormais, tout comme dans le cas d'un covoiturage Uber, le petit satellite d'une entreprise peut faire un tour dans l'espace avec d'autres engins spatiaux au lieu d'acheter une fuse entire  un prix beaucoup plus lev.

Lorsqu'il prsentait le programme SmallSat en 2019, SpaceX avait dclar  l'poque qu'elle consacrerait les lancements "rguliers" de sa fuse Falcon 9  transporter de grands lots de petits satellites, ou "smallsats", plutt que de se concentrer sur une seule grande charge utile primaire. Ensuite, la popularit des "smallsats" a connu un essor fulgurant ces dernires annes. Leur taille varie de celle d'un smartphone  celle d'un rfrigrateur de cuisine. Et  mesure qu'ils se sont dvelopps, une multitude d'entreprises ont fait leur entre sur le march en promettant de fournir des services en utilisant les nouvelles technologies des "smallsats".

La russite de la mission est une preuve supplmentaire des changements structurels majeurs en cours dans l'activit spatiale. Cela est notamment le rsultat d'une rvolution dans les composants robustes, miniaturiss et bon march, dont une grande partie provient directement de l'lectronique grand public comme les smartphones, ce qui signifie que pratiquement tout le monde peut dsormais construire un satellite performant dans un trs petit botier. Et avec SpaceX proposant de transporter ces colis en orbite pour seulement 1 million de dollars, les opportunits commerciales continueront de s'ouvrir.

La fuse Falcon 9 a transport les 143 satellites sur une trajectoire de 500 km de haut qui va de ple en ple. Cependant, c'est l'un des inconvnients d'une grande mission de covoiturage : vous allez l o la fuse va, et pour certains, ce n'est peut-tre pas l'idal. Un certain nombre de missions de satellites voudront une orbite plus haute ou plus basse dans le ciel, ou sur une inclinaison diffrente de l'quateur. Pour ce faire, les satellites sont monts sur des "remorqueurs spatiaux" qui, aprs tre descendus du sommet de la fuse, modifient les paramtres dfinitifs pour leurs "passagers" pendant plusieurs semaines.

Dimanche, la fuse Falcon 9 a transport deux de ces remorqueurs. Mais pour certaines missions, un transport sur mesure sera la seule solution satisfaisante. C'est pourquoi nous assistons actuellement  une rue vers la production de petites fuses pouvant effectuer des vols ddis.

*La question de la pollution l'espace inquite de plus en plus les astronautes*

Avec l'acclration de la mise en orbite de nouveaux satellites, la question de la gestion du trafic devient un sujet brlant. En effet,  mesure que le nombre d'appareils en orbite augmente, les experts s'inquitent de plus en plus de l'encombrement. Des satellites sont dj entrs en collision en orbite, et bien que de tels accidents soient actuellement rares et ne reprsentent pas une menace importante pour les personnes au sol, les dbris de l'accident peuvent rester en orbite pendant des annes ou des dcennies. Cela peut contribuer  la pollution de l'espace et pourrait entraver l'observation des corps clestes.

Selon les experts, les entreprises ne devraient pas uniquement chercher  lancer des fuses, mais il est galement primordial que le secteur spatial trouve des moyens plus intelligents de suivre les objets en orbite et de commander des manuvres d'vitement en temps utile. Dans le cas contraire, certaines altitudes pourraient finalement devenir inutilisables en raison de la prsence de champs de dbris dangereusement denses. Cela n'aura pas simplement pour effet d'entraver l'observation des astres, mais cela pourrait galement rendre dangereux ou empcher les voyages dans l'espace.

Jonathan McDowell, astronome du Centre d'astrophysique de Harvard-Smithsonian, est un historien renomm de l'astronautique. Il a fait remarquer que le nombre d'engins envoys en orbite augmente rapidement, une seule entreprise demandant aujourd'hui  lancer jusqu' 42 000 satellites.  Il y a maintenant plus de 3 000 satellites en activit en orbite. Le nombre de satellites lancs l'anne dernire, soit plus de 1 200, est plus de deux fois suprieur  celui des annes prcdentes. Et ceux qui sont lancs aujourd'hui, c'tait le nombre que vous lanciez en une anne entire. Il y a donc beaucoup de monde l-haut , a dclar McDowell.

Will Marshall, le PDG de Planet, a dclar que sa socit et d'ailleurs toutes les socits prsentes sur le vol de dimanche sont parfaitement conscientes du danger.  Nous voyons des zones encombres sur certaines orbites , a-t-il dclar  BBC News.  La plupart des zones encombres qui sont en danger de ce qu'ils appellent le syndrome de Kessler (collisions en fuite) sont assez leves. Donc l'une des astuces utilises par tous ces satellites lancs aujourd'hui est de rester trs bas, l o il y a encore beaucoup de tranes atmosphriques et o ces satellites finissent par tomber , a-t-il ajout.

Source : SpaceX

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  SpaceX d'Elon Musk bnficie d'un financement de 885 millions de dollars sur dix ans de la part de la FCC pour apporter le haut dbit  prs de 650 000 foyers et entreprises dans 35 tats

 ::fleche::  SpaceX ajoute des liaisons laser pour relier les satellites entre eux afin de desservir les zones polaires de la Terre, rduisant ainsi le besoin de stations au sol

 ::fleche::  Des astronomes appellent  une action en justice contre la pollution lumineuse de SpaceX, craignant que l'afflux de satellites sur l'orbite terrestre ne rende les observations plus difficiles au sol

 ::fleche::  SpaceX : en savoir plus sur les quipes d'ingnieurs logiciels, leurs diffrentes missions de dveloppement, les certifications logicielles et autres

 ::fleche::  SpaceX veut apporter aux consommateurs du monde entier une connexion Internet haut dbit qui n'est pas chre. Baptis Starlink, ce projet pourrait modifier le paysage de l'industrie des tlcoms

----------


## Uther

> Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?


Que le covoiturage de l'espace n'a rien de nouveau. Le fait d'embarquer plusieurs satellites de clients diffrents, dont des mini et micro-sattelites, c'est mme la norme ces dernires annes. Ce n'est mme pas une nouveaut pour SpaceX.
Il y a plein de chose intressante a dire sur le spatial, mais tout ce que fait Elon Musk ne mrite pas forcment un article.

----------


## Saverok

> Que le covoiturage de l'espace n'a rien de nouveau. Le fait d'embarquer plusieurs satellites de clients diffrents, dont des mini et micro-sattelites, c'est mme la norme ces dernires annes. Ce n'est mme pas une nouveaut pour SpaceX.
> Il y a plein de chose intressante a dire sur le spatial, mais tout ce que fait Elon Musk ne mrite pas forcment un article.


Je suis en phase que l'article donne un peu trop de crdit  Elon Musk sur la cration de ce covoiturage de l'espace car dj en place depuis quelques annes.
Il ne l'a donc pas cr mais il le dveloppe  :;): 

Ca reste une belle prouesse qui mrite bien l'article car c'est un nouveau record dans le nombre de satellites concernes en un seul lanc



> La fuse SpaceX Falcon 9 a transport 143 satellites de tailles et de formes diverses en orbite lors d'une mission trs charge dimanche, tablissant un nouveau record mondial pour le plus grand nombre de satellites lancs par une seule fuse, le prcdent record tait de 104 satellites transports en altitude par le stellite indien PSLV en 2017.

----------


## Uther

C'est juste une question d'opportunit. Ce qui est gnralement le facteur dterminant pour un lancement, c'est la masse a mettre en orbite et la hauteur.  Si on prend des satellites plus lgers on peu en mettre plus sur la mme orbite. 

Ce Falcon 9 n'avait rien de particulierment novateur. Il s'est juste retrouv avec plus de petits satellites que d'habitude  embarquer. Je peux annoncer battre le record de jouets transports en voiture en remplissant mon coffre de billes, mais je n'ai pas rvolutionn le transport pour autant.

----------


## calvaire

si je comprends bien, pour battre ce "record" il suffit de faire des satellites plus petit/plus lger et d'en mettre plus ?
c'est pas ouff, pour faire un record il faut un vrai critre, un record de charge utile  une orbite donner par ex

----------


## Uther

En effet, la valeur qui sert gnralement de rfrence pour mesurer les capacits d'emport des lanceurs, c'est la charge utile que l'on peut mettre en orbite basse. 

A ce niveau, le record tient toujours, depuis pas loin de 50 ans, avec 140 tonnes pour la Saturn V, la fuse qui a emmen les USA sur la Lune. Et le record devrait tenir encore un moment malgr des projets qui vont s'en rapprocher comme les fuse des USA (SLS) et des Chinois (Long March 9) pour retourner sur la Lune qui devraient se limiter  130 tonnes. Mme le Starship : le vaisseau rutilisable de SpaceX que Elon Musk espre envoyer sur Mars, devrait tre limit  100 tonnes dans sa version cargo. 

Il me semble que ce qu'on a de plus costaud comme lanceur fonctionnel  l'heure actuelle, c'est La Falcon Heavy de Space X avec 64 tonnes. A titre de comparaison la fuse Falcon 9 que vient d'envoyer Space X peut envoyer au plus 22,8 tonnes.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*SpaceX cherche  construire des satellites Internet Starlink de nouvelle gnration,*
*d'aprs des offres d'emploi publies sur sa page ddie au sujet* 

SpaceX se prpare  commencer la production de la prochaine gnration de ses satellites Internet Starlink, selon une offre d'emploi de l'entreprise, l'entreprise ayant dploy fin janvier plus de 1000 satellites de premire gnration en orbite. Une publication sur la page Carrires de la socit indique que SpaceX cherche  embaucher un ingnieur logiciel principal pour les tests du matriel Starlink, en particulier pour  dfinir et diriger [la] feuille de route du logiciel de test pour Starlink v1.5 et production v2.0. 

Starlink est le projet ambitieux de SpaceX visant  construire un rseau Internet interconnect avec des milliers de satellites, connus dans lindustrie spatiale comme une constellation, conu pour fournir un accs Internet haut dbit aux consommateurs partout sur la plante. En novembre 2018, la Commission fdrale des communications a approuv la demande de SpaceX qui voulait lancer 11 943 satellites, la socit ayant pour objectif de dployer 4425 satellites en orbite d'ici 2024.

L'entreprise d'Elon Musk a jusqu' prsent construit des satellites Starlink v0.9 et v1.0, avec 1023 satellites dploys en 18 lancements si nous prenons en considration le lancement effectu le dimanche 24 janvier 2021. Ce jour-l, SpaceX a lanc 143 petits satellites en orbite. Cette charge utile comprenait dix des satellites Starlink de la socit qui fourniront une connectivit Internet  large bande aux rgions polaires de la Terre. 

Aprs le lancement, le PDG de SpaceX Elon Musk s'est rendu sur Twitter pour rvler plus de dtails sur la charge utile suite aux questions des observateurs. Selon Musk, les dix satellites sont les premiers engins spatiaux oprationnels de SpaceX qui utiliseront des faisceaux laser pour partager des donnes entre eux, suivant une paire exprimentale que la socit a lance l'anne dernire pour tester la connectivit laser du satellite Starlink. Ces satellites  ont des liaisons laser entre les satellites, donc aucune station au sol n'est ncessaire au-dessus des ples .


Pour le moment, nous ne savons pas en quoi la nouvelle gnration de satellites v1.5 et v2.0 diffre de ceux lancs  ce jour.

SpaceX a reu 885,51 millions de dollars de la Federal Communications Commission pour fournir le haut dbit Starlink  642 925 foyers et entreprises ruraux dans 35 tats. Le fournisseur de satellites a t l'un des plus grands gagnants de la vente aux enchres du Rural Digital Opportunity Fund (RDOF) de la FCC, dont les rsultats ont t publis le 7 dcembre. Le financement est rparti sur 10 ans, SpaceX touchera donc un peu plus de 88,5 millions de dollars par an.

 La Federal Communications Commission a annonc aujourd'hui que des millions d'Amricains ruraux dans 49 tats et dans le Commonwealth des les Mariannes du Nord auront accs  un service Internet haute vitesse grce  la vente aux enchres de phase I du Rural Digital Opportunity Fund. Les rsultats des enchres publis aujourd'hui montrent que les soumissionnaires ont obtenu un financement pour dployer le haut dbit dans plus de 5,2 millions de foyers et d'entreprises non desservis, soit prs de 99 % des emplacements disponibles lors de la vente aux enchres. De plus, 99,7 % de ces emplacements recevront du haut dbit avec des vitesses d'au moins 100/20 Mbps, une crasante majorit (plus de 85 %) obtenant un haut dbit gigabit. CCO Holdings, LLC (Charter Communications) s'est vu attribuer le plus de sites, soit un peu plus de 1,05 million. Au total, 180 soumissionnaires ont obtenu un soutien aux enchres, qui sera distribu au cours des 10 prochaines annes .

Le manque d'accs  Internet dans les zones rurales est un problme politique majeur aux tats-Unis et entrave la croissance conomique et les opportunits conomiques dans les endroits sans accs, selon les lgislateurs. D'ailleurs, Joe Biden a promis d'tendre l'accs haut dbit  tous les Amricains. Un rapport de la FCC de mai a dclar que 18,3 millions de personnes aux tats-Unis n'ont pas accs au haut dbit. Tandis que les rpublicains notent que le rapport a rvl que le nombre de personnes sans accs a diminu de 30 % depuis 2016, les dmocrates ont estim que c'tait sous-estimer le problme. La FCC a estim que le dernier financement permettra de proposer le haut dbit  plus de 10 millions d'Amricains dans des zones rurales.

Seulement Starlink a dj entrepris de poser ses pions sur l'chiquier europen. Sa premire destination est le Royaume-Uni o SpaceX a reu l'approbation de l'autorit de rgulation pour l'exploitation et la commercialisation de Starlink dans le pays. Selon les mdias britanniques, SpaceX a dores et dj envoy des kits Starlink pour son test bta public aux utilisateurs du pays.

Selon un porte-parole de l'Ofcom (l'autorit britannique de rgulation des communications), l'autorisation a t accorde en novembre. Cela ouvre ainsi la voie  l'entreprise du milliardaire pour pntrer un autre march important. La licence britannique permet  Starlink de concurrencer les fournisseurs d'accs Internet terrestres tels que le groupe BT et les socits de satellites traditionnelles comme OneWeb, qui a t sauve de la faillite par le gouvernement britannique et la socit indienne de tlcommunications Bharti Global en novembre. En outre, selon des rapports locaux, la Grce, l'Allemagne et l'Australie ont galement approuv le nouveau systme.

Les personnes qui se sont inscrites au test bta de SpaceX "Better Than Nothing" au Royaume-Uni ont commenc  recevoir le kit Starlink, qui cote 439 livres, soit environ 600 dollars, au dpart, plus 84 livres, soit environ 120 dollars, pour un abonnement mensuel. Philip Hall, dans le Devon Rural, au sud-ouest de l'Angleterre, a dclar u'il a reu le routeur et le terminal pour se connecter aux satellites la veille du Nouvel An. Hall estime qu'il obtenait des vitesses de tlchargement de seulement 0,5 mgabit par seconde avec l'Internet de BT. Maintenant, avec Starlink, il a une moyenne de 85 Mb/s.

 Dans l'heure qui a suivi, nous avons fait un quizz sur Zoom avec nos petits-enfants, c'tait merveilleux , a-t-il dclar. SpaceX a dclar dans un courriel adress aux abonns le 26 octobre que les utilisateurs participant au test bta pouvaient s'attendre  des vitesses de 50  150 Mb/s. Certains utilisateurs amricains ont dclar qu'ils obtiendraient des vitesses de tlchargement de plus de 210 Mb/s. L'objectif de Musk pour Starlink est d'offrir une large bande trs rapide dans le monde entier en enveloppant la Terre avec jusqu' 42 000 satellites.


*L'UE ne veut pas laisser l'Internet satellitaire  Starlink*

Dbut janvier, Bruxelles a command une tude de faisabilit  de grands noms europens comme Airbus, Thals, Orange ou Eutelsat pour concevoir un service dInternet satellitaire europen destin  stimuler lconomie digitale et rduire la fracture numrique. La nouvelle initiative qui vise  renforcer la souverainet digitale de lEurope est annonce alors que SpaceX entend proposer  long terme un accs gnralis  l'Internet par satellite via son service Starlink.

L'tude de faisabilit devrait avoir une dure d'un an, cotera 7,1 millions d'euros et est destine  concevoir un systme spatial indpendant de communications propre  lUnion europenne. Elle est confie  un consortium de fabricants et doprateurs de satellites, dun oprateur de tlcommunication et du fournisseur europen de services de lancement afin dtudier la conception, le dveloppement et le lancement dun systme spatial europen de communications.

Cette tude a pour but dvaluer la faisabilit de cette nouvelle initiative destine  renforcer la souverainet digitale de lEurope et  fournir une connectivit scurise  ses citoyens, ses entreprises commerciales et ses institutions publiques. Comme le projet Starlink, le systme aura galement pour mission dassurer une couverture,  lchelle mondiale, des zones rurales et des zones blanches. Une fois valid, ce nouveau projet phare de lUnion europenne, qui sinscrit dans la ligne des programmes Copernicus et Galileo, exploitera pleinement les synergies et le potentiel technologique des industries numrique et spatiale, a crit Orange lun des gants europens a qui a t confi ltude.

 Cette tude aura pour but dvaluer la faisabilit de cette nouvelle initiative destine  renforcer la souverainet digitale de lEurope et  fournir une connectivit scurise  ses citoyens, ses entreprises commerciales et ses institutions publiques , indique l'Union europenne. Et d'indiquer que ce nouveau systme aura, comme Starlink, pour vocation  dassurer une couverture,  lchelle mondiale, des zones rurales et des zones blanches .

Les acteurs de la technologie slectionns par Bruxelles pour mener  bien cette tude sont : Airbus, Arianespace, Eutelsat, Hispasat, OHB, Orange, SES, Telespazio et Thales Alenia Space. Il leur revient de concevoir le futur systme spatial europen  mme de fournir des services scuriss de communication aux tats membres de l'UE,  ainsi quune connectivit  large bande pour les citoyens, les entreprises et les secteurs de la mobilit europens, renforant ainsi la souverainet numrique de lUnion .

 La phase dtude attribue par la Commission europenne permettra plus particulirement de dfinir les besoins des utilisateurs, la mission du systme, une conception architecturale prliminaire et un concept de prestation de services, ainsi que les estimations budgtaires affrentes , a prcis la Commission europenne.  Un programme de partenariat public-priv (PPP) sera envisag et valu au cours de cette phase .

Ltude examinera la faon dont ce systme spatial pourrait amliorer les infrastructures critiques, actuelles et futures, y compris les rseaux terrestres. Elle valuera galement la manire de se connecter  ces infrastructures pour renforcer les capacits de lUnion en matire daccs au Cloud et pour fournir des services numriques de manire indpendante et scurise, des caractristiques essentielles pour susciter la confiance vis--vis de lconomie numrique et garantir lautonomie stratgique et la rsilience de lEurope. Le projet a t initi par le commissaire europen  l'industrie, Thierry Breton, ancien directeur de la technologie et ministre franais des Finances.

Source : SpaceX

----------


## fmartini

> Airbus, Thals, Orange ou Eutelsat


Les pires sont cits forcement .... On est pas sorti de l'auberge  ::roll::

----------


## gros_rougeot

"comme Airbus, Thals, Orange ou Eutelsat"

L'europe (comme la France) n'a pas compris que ces boites sont des pompes  frics avec un rendement proche de 0. 
Space X  reu 800 millions et son systme fonctionne dj.
Boing aurait rclam 3 milliards pour au final lancer 3 satellites tout buggs.

----------


## Uther

> Les pires sont cits forcement .... On est pas sorti de l'auberge


Les pires ? 
Airbus et Thals sont quand mme de sacr rfrences dans le domaine des satellites.




> L'europe (comme la France) n'a pas compris que ces boites sont des pompes  frics avec un rendement proche de 0. 
> Space X  reu 800 millions et son systme fonctionne dj.
> Boing aurait rclam 3 milliards pour au final lancer 3 satellites tout buggs.


Ce n'est pas comparable. Les 800 millions ne sont qu'une subvention d'tat certainement pas le cot total du projet. Le vrai cot est inconnu, mais c'est vident qu'il est normment plus lev. 
Il faut voir que le projet appartient  Space X qui finance a principalement par ses fonds propres car il espre gagner normment en retour.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*SpaceX prvoit un service tlphonique Starlink, une batterie de secours, et un accs pour les gens  faible revenu,*
*Ainsi que  les applications vocales autonomes dans le rseau Starlink*  

Le dernier dpt de SpaceX auprs de la Commission fdrale des communications (FCC) dtaille les plans visant  offrir un service tlphonique et une sauvegarde de secours d'urgence par le biais de sa constellation de satellites Starlink et des forfaits  bas prix pour les clients  faibles revenus grce au programme Lifeline de lagence fdrale. Il s'agit d'une solution de ligne fixe qui utilise les connexions existantes, y compris le rseau tlphonique public commut, les circuits tlphoniques existants exploits par les tlcoms locales.

Le dpt indique que SpaceX prvoit de devenir une entreprise de tlcommunications ligible (ETC) en vertu de la loi sur les communications. L'entreprise affirme que cette dsignation est ncessaire pour utiliser pleinement les subventions fdrales comme l'argent qu'elle a obtenu dans le cadre du programme Rural Digital Opportunity Fund (RDOF). SpaceX s'est vu attribuer 885,51 millions de dollars par la FCC pour fournir le haut dbit Starlink  642 925 foyers et entreprises ruraux dans 35 tats. Loprateur de satellites a t l'un des principaux gagnants de la vente aux enchres du Fonds RDOF, dont les rsultats ont t publis en dcembre dernier. 


SpaceX a dclar qu'il a besoin de cette dsignation lgale dans certains des tats o il a obtenu ce financement gouvernemental pour dployer le haut dbit dans les zones non desservies. La dsignation ETC est galement ncessaire pour obtenir le remboursement du programme Lifeline de la FCC pour avoir offert des rductions sur les services de tlcommunications aux personnes  faibles revenus.

SpaceX a dj mis Starlink  la disposition de certaines populations aux tats-Unis qui ont t freines par la "fracture numrique", un manque de service Internet fiable et abordable. La tribu amrindienne Hoh a indiqu qu'elle prvoyait d'utiliser Starlink pour accder  des services tels que l'ducation en ligne et les options de tlsant. Un district scolaire du Texas a travaill avec SpaceX pour mettre le service Internet par satellite  la disposition de ses tudiants  faibles revenus.

Starlink est pour lheure en version bta et cote 99 dollars par mois, plus des frais uniques de 499 dollars pour le terminal utilisateur, le trpied de montage et le routeur. Le dpt de SpaceX indique galement que Starlink compte dsormais plus de 10 000 utilisateurs aux tats-Unis et  l'tranger. SpaceX devrait avoir une capacit de plusieurs millions de clients aux tats-Unis - la socit a l'autorisation de dployer jusqu' 1 million de petites antennes paraboliques comme terminaux d'utilisateurs et demande  la FCC l'autorisation de porter le niveau de dploiement maximum  5 millions de ces antennes.

Cet effort n'a toutefois pas t sans obstacles. Plus rcemment, ViaSat et dautres oprateurs  de satellites ont dpos une contestation rglementaire affirmant que les satellites Starlink pourraient encombrer l'orbite terrestre basse. La "jonque spatiale" qui consiste principalement en des tages de fuse usags et des satellites "morts" qui sont toujours en orbite pourrait entrer en collision avec des fuses actives. Elon Musk a bien sr critiqu ce dfi, affirmant que ViaSat se proccupe davantage de la concurrence pose par Starlink que du problme de la "jonque spatiale".

*Les plans de services tlphoniques qui se concentrent principalement sur la VoIP*

Bien que la version bta de Starlink n'inclue que le haut dbit, SpaceX a dclar qu'elle vendra  terme un service de voix sur IP (VoIP) qui comprend  a) un accs de qualit vocale au rseau tlphonique public commut ("RTPC") ou son quivalent fonctionnel ; b) des minutes d'utilisation pour le service local fourni sans frais supplmentaires aux utilisateurs finaux ; c) l'accs aux services d'urgence ; et d) des services de limitation de tarifs aux consommateurs  faibles revenus admissibles .

Le service vocal sera vendu  sur une base autonome  des tarifs qui sont raisonnablement comparables aux tarifs urbains , a dclar SpaceX. La socit tudie actuellement la possibilit d'utiliser une plateforme de fournisseur de services grs (MSP) en marque blanche pour l'offre de VoIP et prvoit de la proposer en tant que service "d'oprateur public".

 Dans ce plan de base, Starlink Services fournirait des services tlphoniques reliant les consommateurs  la plateforme de son MSP en utilisant la capacit de son rseau, qui est disponible aux consommateurs par le biais de leurs quipements chez les clients , daprs le dpt de la demande.  Les consommateurs auront la possibilit d'utiliser un tlphone conventionnel tiers connect  un adaptateur de terminal analogique conforme aux normes du protocole d'ouverture de session ou un tlphone IP natif choisi dans une liste de modles certifis .

SpaceX se penche galement sur dautres options de solutions propritaires : 

 Starlink Services continue  valuer l'intgration d'autres applications vocales autonomes dans le rseau Starlink, y compris d'autres fournisseurs tiers, ou ventuellement le dveloppement de sa propre solution propritaire. L'entreprise pourrait adopter de telles approches dans le cas o des tests supplmentaires dmontreraient que des solutions alternatives offriraient une exprience suprieure au client final ou, si Starlink Services dtermine que l'utilisateur final bnficierait de l'existence de multiples solutions vocales pour introduire la concurrence et la redondance dans la chane d'approvisionnement , lit-on.

*Batterie de secours durgence de 24h pour le tlphone* 

Selon le dpt, SpaceX peut galement fournir une batterie de secours de 24 heures pour les tlphones qui peuvent permettre des communications dans des situations o l'alimentation a t dsactive. De nombreuses catastrophes naturelles s'accompagnent d'une perte d'nergie et, avec elle, de difficults  communiquer avec le monde extrieur lorsque les tlphones ne peuvent pas tre rechargs et que les tours de tlphonie qui peuvent relayer un signal sont dsactives.

 Au niveau de l'utilisateur, Starlink Services offrira une option de batterie de secours de 24 heures pour l'quipement de l'utilisateur qui permettra de passer des appels tlphoniques en cas de panne de courant , a dclar SpaceX.


Les dossiers indiquent galement que les terminaux Starlink pourront acheminer des paquets de donnes autour des installations endommages et grer les pics d'utilisation des donnes. Le plan prvoit d'avoir plusieurs satellites dans la "ligne de site" de tout endroit particulier sur Terre et d'avoir plusieurs voies par lesquelles les satellites peuvent relayer les donnes. SpaceX a dj test sa capacit  maintenir les communications ouvertes via Starlink en cas d'urgence, en s'associant aux services d'urgence de l'tat de Washington, qui ont lutt contre les incendies de l'anne dernire dans cet tat.

 Au niveau du systme, Starlink Services est en train de mettre en place une redondance dans le rseau. Par exemple, chaque utilisateur aura en vue plusieurs satellites avec lesquels il pourra communiquer. En outre, chaque satellite aura plusieurs sites de passerelle en vue avec lesquels il pourra communiquer , selon le dpt.

*Des plans Lifeline pour fournir des services bon march aux clients  faible revenu*

SpaceX prvoit de travailler avec le programme Lifeline du gouvernement pour offrir un service Internet  prix rduit aux clients  faible revenu.  ce propos, la socit n'a pas fourni beaucoup de dtails, si ce n'est qu'il a l'intention de proposer ce genre de service.

 Starlink Services n'a actuellement aucun client Lifeline, car seuls les oprateurs dsigns comme ETC peuvent participer au programme Lifeline , a dclar la socit cofonde par Elon Musk. Mais une fois qu'elle aura obtenu la dsignation ETC, SpaceX a dclar qu'il  fournira Lifeline aux consommateurs  faible revenu admissibles et fera connatre la disponibilit du service Lifeline d'une manire raisonnablement conue pour atteindre ceux qui sont susceptibles de se qualifier pour le service .

Avec Lifeline, chaque fournisseur cherche  se faire rembourser par le fonds aprs avoir fourni le service aux consommateurs ligibles. Le cot initial pour l'quipement et les frais d'abonnement mensuels de Starlink sont probablement trop levs pour son public cible,  savoir les communauts qui ont subi les effets de la "fracture numrique". Mais mme la subvention mensuelle habituelle de Lifeline, qui slve  9,25 $ pour l'accs  l'Internet haut dbit et  5,25 $ pour le service tlphonique, n'est peut-tre pas d'un grand secours. Nous nous attendons donc  ce que SpaceX offre d'autres plans pour parvenir  des services moins chers pour les clients qui rpondent aux exigences des faibles revenus.

La demande de SpaceX indique galement que le haut dbit et le tlphone Starlink seront proposs en tant que services publics. En vertu de la classification du Titre II de la FCC, les oprateurs publics doivent suivre les rgles de neutralit du rseau auxquelles s'opposaient auparavant les fournisseurs de services Internet  large bande. Cependant, la volont apparente de SpaceX de suivre les rgles de neutralit du rseau peut indiquer quil ne les considre pas comme une charge norme pour une constellation de services Internet par satellite qui comprendra 42 000 satellites lorsqu'elle sera complte.

 La FCC permet aux oprateurs d'offrir le haut dbit sur la base d'un oprateur public s'ils le souhaitent , a dclar Harold Feld, un avocat spcialis dans les tlcommunications et vice-prsident du groupe de dfense des consommateurs Public Knowledge.

Le fait que SpaceX ait adopt la classification doprateur public dans le cadre de son projet de devenir un ETC et d'accepter un financement gouvernemental n'a pas ncessairement une grande importance. Toutefois, Feld a dclar :  Cela suggre que [SpaceX] ne luttera probablement pas contre la classification du Titre II. Idalement, ils pourraient mme soutenir le Titre II. Mais au minimum, cela dmontre qu'ils ne pensent pas que le service public du Titre II est une sorte de fardeau horrible qui les empchera d'offrir un service .

Sources : Ptition de Starlink, Programme Lifeline

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des services tlphoniques que Starlink prvoit de proposer ?
 ::fleche::  Quels seront, selon vous, les avantages des services tlphoniques sur le rseau Starlink par rapport aux rseaux existants ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  Une tribu amrindienne obtient un accs anticip  Starlink de SpaceX et dit que c'est rapide,  nous avons t catapults au XXIe sicle , a dclar la tribu Hoh
 ::fleche::  SpaceX cherche  construire des satellites Internet Starlink de nouvelle gnration, d'aprs des offres d'emploi publies sur sa page ddie au sujet
 ::fleche::  Le service Internet par satellite Starlink d'Elon Musk a t approuv au Royaume-Uni, et les utilisateurs reoivent dj leurs kits bta
 ::fleche::  SpaceX ajoute des liaisons laser pour relier les satellites entre eux afin de desservir les zones polaires de la Terre, rduisant ainsi le besoin de stations au sol

----------


## Stan Adkens

*SpaceX commence  accepter des prcommandes de 99 $ pour son service Internet Starlink,*
*Tandis que des FAI trouvent que loffre sera trop lente pour satisfaire aux exigences du financement de la FCC*

SpaceX a largi la porte du test bta public de son service Internet par satellite Starlink. Maintenant, la socit dElon Musk a commenc  accepter des prcommandes pour son Internet haut dbit, demandant un dpt de 99 dollars pour un service qui serait disponible au cours du second semestre de cette anne. Les prcommandes sont disponibles au mme prix que celui pratiqu dans la version bta en cours, qui est limite  certaines rgions du nord des tats-Unis et du sud du Canada. Par ailleurs, le service sera d'abord offert  ceux qui auront prcommand aux tats-Unis, au Canada et au Royaume-Uni.

Si vous voulez passer une prcommande pour lInternet Starlink, vous devez vous rendre sur le site Web du service et entrer votre adresse de courriel et votre adresse de service. Le cot total est de 499 $ pour le matriel, 50 $ pour les frais d'expdition et de manutention, et 99 $ pour le service mensuel, plus la taxe. Mais pour lordre de prcommande, Starlink exige des utilisateurs potentiels de Starlink la somme de 99 $. 


Lors de la prcommande, le site Web indique que  Starlink vise une couverture dans votre rgion entre le milieu et la fin de 2021 .  La disponibilit est limite. Les commandes seront excutes selon le principe du premier arriv, premier servi. Vous recevrez une notification ds que votre Starlink sera prt  tre expdi . Le dlai, "du milieu  fin 2021", serait le mme pour les adresses en Arizona, Californie, Illinois, Massachusetts, Caroline du Nord, Texas, Virginie et dans l'tat de Washington. Mais un rapport de CNBC indique que les prcommandes pour certaines rgions seront plutt disponibles en 2022.

Les 99 dollars dus lors de la prcommande sont entirement remboursables, et  vous pouvez demander le remboursement de votre dpt en vous connectant au portail de compte client et en demandant un remboursement , indique le site Web. Malheureusement, le fait de passer une prcommande ne garantit pas que vous obtiendrez Starlink.  Selon le lieu, certaines commandes peuvent prendre 6 mois ou plus pour tre excutes. Le fait de verser un acompte ne garantit pas le service , indique le systme de prcommande.

Vous recevrez le message ci-dessous si vous russissez  passer une commande :


Starlink est l'ambitieux projet de SpaceX visant  construire un rseau Internet interconnect avec des milliers de satellites conus pour fournir l'Internet  haut dbit aux consommateurs partout sur la plante. Il y a deux ans, la Commission fdrale des communications (FCC) a approuv le lancement de 11 943 satellites par SpaceX. L'entreprise, qui espre dployer 4 425 satellites en orbite d'ici 2024, a lanc plus de 1 000 satellites Starlink et prvoit de construire et de dployer des versions encore plus avances de ses satellites. SpaceX a rvl dans un dpt de la FCC la semaine dernire que Starlink a  plus de 10 000 utilisateurs aux tats-Unis et  l'tranger  en environ trois mois depuis le dbut du test bta public.

Tous les potentiels utilisateurs ne pourront pas senregistrer actuellement pour la prcommande. SpaceX fixe des limites au nombre de personnes pouvant s'inscrire dans chaque zone gographique, ce qui devrait garantir une capacit suffisante pour chaque client.  Starlink est actuellement disponible pour un nombre limit d'utilisateurs par zone de couverture , indique le site de commande.  Si le service n'est pas actuellement disponible dans votre zone, vous pouvez verser un dpt pour garder votre place en ligne pour un service futur ,a dit la socit dans un courriel envoy aux personnes qui avaient prcdemment manifest leur intrt pour le service.

Mais jusqu ce que les premires prcommandes soient livres plus tard cette anne, SpaceX pourrait tre prt pour tendre le service. La socit semble augmenter le nombre de crneaux dans la version bta en cours.

*Le PDG Elon Musk s'attend  une introduction en bourse de Starlink*

Le courriel de SpaceX rptait les indications prcdentes de SpaceX concernant la version bta,  savoir que  les utilisateurs peuvent s'attendre  voir les dbits de donnes varier de 50  150 Mbps et la latence de 20  40 ms dans la plupart des endroits au cours des prochains mois,  mesure que nous amliorons le systme Starlink. Il y aura galement de brves priodes d'absence totale de connectivit . On peut supposer que le service sera plus rapide et plus fiable une fois qu'il sera mis  la disposition des personnes qui soumettent des prcommandes. 

Elon Musk a rpt les dclarations prcdentes selon lesquelles la socit prvoit de se sparer de Starlink et de lintroduire en bourse, en se fixant un objectif quant au moment o le service serait prt pour une offre publique initiale.  SpaceX doit passer par un profond gouffre de flux de trsorerie ngatif au cours de l'anne prochaine environ pour rendre Starlink financirement viable , a dclar Musk dans un rcent tweet.  Chaque nouvelle constellation de satellites dans l'histoire a fait faillite. Nous esprons tre les premiers  ne pas l'tre . 

 Une fois que nous pourrons prdire les flux de trsorerie raisonnablement bien, Starlink sera introduit en bourse , a dclar Musk dans un autre tweet.


Les dclarations de Musk font cho  celles de la COO de SpaceX, Gwynne Shotwell, au dbut de l'anne dernire. Elle a dclar  l'poque que  Starlink est le bon type d'entreprise que nous pouvons introduire en bourse . Si SpaceX peut surmonter les dfis technologiques lis  la construction et  la distribution du service, l'entreprise est optimiste quant  sa demande et ses revenus potentiels. Musk en 2019 a dclar aux journalistes que Starlink pourrait rapporter 30 milliards de dollars par an - soit environ 10 fois le revenu annuel le plus lev que SpaceX attend de son activit principale de fuse.

*Des groupes des tlcommunications mettent en doute la capacit de Starlink et sopposent au financement du haut dbit de SpaceX par la FCC*

SpaceX  a t l'un des principaux gagnants de la vente aux enchres du programme Rural Digital Opportunity Fund (RDOF), dont les rsultats ont t publis en dcembre dernier.  Loprateur des "smallsats" va obtenir prs de 900 millions de dollars de financement de la FCC pour fournir le haut dbit Starlink  642 925 foyers et entreprises ruraux dans 35 tats. Mais des groupes de l'industrie du haut dbit s'opposent  cette offre, dont deux affirmant que Starlink connatra un dficit de capacit en 2028, date  laquelle le service par satellite pourrait devoir respecter une chance importante fixe par la FCC pour son dploiement.

La Fiber Broadband Association (FBA) et la Rural Broadband Association (NTCA) demandent  la FCC d'examiner attentivement si le service  large bande Starlink de SpaceX devrait recevoir ces fonds. Le financement de SpaceX et d'autres fournisseurs d'accs Internet ne sera pas finalis avant que la FCC n'examine leurs demandes dtailles, qui ont t soumises aprs la vente aux enchres inverse. Si son financement obtient l'approbation finale, SpaceX devra fournir des vitesses de 100 Mbps en mission et de 20 Mbps en rception  642 925 sites pour respecter son engagement envers la FCC.

La NTCA reprsente 850 petits oprateurs de tlcommunications, tandis que la FBA reprsente un mlange de fournisseurs d'accs Internet, de municipalits et de vendeurs qui vendent des quipements et des services aux fournisseurs d'accs Internet. La demande des deux groupes survient quelques jours aprs que des groupes de lobby pour les coopratives lectriques qui fournissent du haut dbit aient dclar  la FCC que la technologie des satellites en orbite basse (LEO) de SpaceX est exprimentale et non prouve, et qu'elle ne devrait pas recevoir de financement.

La FCC n'acceptera pas ncessairement les affirmations des groupes. Prvoir un manque de capacit sept ans  l'avance est dlicat, et les groupes qui ont command l'tude ont tout intrt  empcher SpaceX d'obtenir un financement. L'argent qui n'est pas distribu  SpaceX pourrait tre donn  d'autres fournisseurs d'accs  Internet. Les 885,51 millions de dollars verss  SpaceX reprsentent une grande partie des 9,2 milliards de dollars accords  180 entits dans tout le pays pour tendre les rseaux  5,2 millions de foyers et d'entreprises.

*56 % des abonns des zones finances par la FCC  connatront une dgradation du service *

Pour analyser si SpaceX peut parvenir aux objectifs du programme RDOF, la FBA et la NTCA ont engag le cabinet de conseil Cartesian, qui a fait lanalyse suivante : "(a) SpaceX a fourni publiquement des informations limites sur son rseau et ses capacits de performance ; (b) les plans de rseau et les capacits de performance de SpaceX continuent  voluer ; et (c) les actions de la Commission dans les procdures en cours et futures pourraient faire voluer davantage les plans de SpaceX".

Selon les dossiers du groupe de pression, cette analyse est base  sur les meilleures informations disponibles publiquement et sur des hypothses prudentes en ce qui concerne des facteurs tels que la demande , mais la FBA et la NTCA ont reconnu que  les informations fournies confidentiellement par SpaceX par le biais du processus de formulaire long peuvent fournir des lments supplmentaires et donner des rsultats diffrents . Avec ces rserves, le rapport de Cartesian prdit qu'en 2028, 56 % des abonns des zones finances par la FCC de SpaceX  connatront une dgradation du service  en raison de la congestion. Cartsien a choisi 2028 parce que c'est  cette date qu'un dlai de six ans pour dployer tout le haut dbit ncessaire risque de passer.


 Davantage de sites seront touchs si l'utilisation de la RDOF est plus leve, ou si SpaceX lance moins de satellites d'ici 2028 , poursuit le rapport.  Le service RDOF pourrait tre nettement plus mauvais si la capacit de Starlink est alloue  des cas d'utilisation non RDOF . Cartesian a dclar que son  modle suppose que Starlink est en mesure d'atteindre son objectif de 12 000 satellites avant la date d'achvement du RDOF obligatoire  et que  la capacit de dbit d'un seul satellite est fixe  20 Gbps par les dclarations publiques prcdentes de SpaceX .

Pour prdire la capacit requise par abonn, Cartsien a dclar qu'il s'tait inspir  des estimations actuelles de l'utilisation moyenne de la bande passante par abonn, aux heures de pointe, qui vont de 1,7  2,7 Mbps . Il a relev ces estimations de l'utilisation aux heures de pointe  pour tablir une capacit minimale requise de 3,6 Mbps par abonn afin de fournir une marge de 25 % aux heures de pointe les plus utilises .

Le cabinet a galement tent de tenir compte de la croissance future de la demande de bande passante provenant de sources telles que la vido en continu 4K. D'ici 2028, Cartesian a estim que SpaceX devra fournir 15,3  20,8 Mbps par abonn pour remplir ses obligations. Ce chiffre est infrieur aux 100 Mbps requis pour les vitesses de tlchargement, car les scnarios dans lesquels chaque abonn  la large bande utilise tous les bits disponibles ne sont pas ralistes. De plus, tous les abonns n'utilisent pas activement l'Internet aux heures de pointe. Selon son rapport, les prcdentes exigences de la FCC  ont impos un seuil de 80/80, ce qui signifie que 80 % des lieux de test doivent galer ou dpasser les tests de vitesse de 80 Mbps .

 Nous avons modlis la meilleure part possible d'abonns de Starlink entirement desservis dans le cadre des exigences de capacit de 15,3 et 20,8 Mbps respectivement - les clients recevant moins feront l'exprience d'une dgradation du service , selon le rapport.  15,3 Mbps en 2028, 56 % des abonns se situeront en dessous du seuil ;  20,8 Mbps en 2028, 57 % des abonns se situeront en dessous du seuil, selon le rapport.

Lattribution du fonds  SpaceX dpendra dun examen minutieux de ces revendications par la FCC, mais Starlink pourrait en fait tre la meilleure option pour de nombreux Amricains qui vivent hors du champ du haut dbit. La fibre optique jusqu'au domicile est videmment la rfrence actuelle en matire de haut dbit, offrant les vitesses les plus rapides, des tlchargements en mission aussi rapides que les tlchargements en rception et une excellente fiabilit. Mais les fournisseurs d'accs Internet historiques n'ont pas tendu la fibre optique  de vastes rgions des tats-Unis, en particulier dans les zones rurales et mme dans de nombreuses zones urbaines et suburbaines.

Si Starlink peut grer les 5 millions d'utilisateurs que SpaceX prvoit aux tats-Unis, il pourrait s'agir d'une mise  niveau norme dans les villes o les FAI filaires n'ont pas russi  moderniser les anciens rseaux DSL. 

Ce nest pas la premire fois que des groupes de pression crivent  la FCC pour sopposer aux efforts de SpaceX. Plus rcemment, ViaSat et dautres oprateurs de satellites ont dpos une contestation rglementaire affirmant que les satellites Starlink pourraient encombrer l'orbite terrestre basse. La "jonque spatiale" qui consiste principalement en des tages de fuse usags et des satellites "morts" qui sont toujours en orbite pourrait entrer en collision avec des fuses actives. Elon Musk a bien sr critiqu ce dfi, affirmant que ViaSat se proccupe davantage de la concurrence pose par Starlink que du problme de la "jonque spatiale". 

Sources : Starlink, NTCA et FBA (1 & 2)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Allez-vous passer une prcommande pour le service Internet Starlink, qui sera disponible au deuxime semestre 2021 ?
 ::fleche::  tes-vous daccord avec largument des groupes de pression selon lequel il faut prvoir une pnurie de capacit de Starlink pour les abonns des zones finances par la FCC en 2028 ? Pourquoi ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ltude du cabinet Cartesian ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  SpaceX prvoit un service tlphonique Starlink, une batterie de secours, et un accs pour les gens  faible revenu, ainsi que  les applications vocales autonomes dans le rseau Starlink 
 ::fleche::  Le bta test public de Starlink commence  la rception des invitations, et  l'apparition de l'application dans l'App Store et Google Play, respectivement pour iOS et Android
 ::fleche::  Une tribu amrindienne obtient un accs anticip  Starlink de SpaceX et dit que c'est rapide,  nous avons t catapults au XXIe sicle , a dclar la tribu Hoh
 ::fleche::  La moiti de l'Amrique est prte  passer  l'Internet par satellite Starlink, selon une tude de la socit d'valuation de produits et de services Review.org

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Starlink obtient l'autorisation de l'Arcep pour l'exploitation de son rseau Internet satellitaire en France,*
*o l'oprateur a dj trois stations de base * 

L'arrive en France de Starlink ne fait plus aucun doute. L'Arcep, autorit de rgulation des tlcoms, a accord une licence d'utilisation de frquences  SpaceX pour l'exploitation de son rseau Internet satellitaire Starlink en France dans le cadre de ce projet permettant de proposer une connectivit haut dbit grce  des satellites regroups au sein dune constellation nomme Starlink. Do le nom du service, dont lobjectif affich est, rappelons-le, de rduire les zones blanches dans le monde (Starlink n'a donc pas pour vocation  servir les villes, mais les zones du territoire les moins denses) :

 LArcep publie la dcision n 2021-0116 attribuant une autorisation dutilisation de frquences radiolectriques  la socit Starlink Internet Services Limited pour un rseau ouvert au public lui permettant de fournir un accs  internet fixe par satellite.

 Starlink est un projet d'accs  internet par satellite propos par le constructeur arospatial Space X. Cette connectivit sera fournie grce  des satellites regroups au sein dune constellation nomme Starlink.

 Dans le cadre du projet "Starlink", lArcep a pour rle dtudier, et dautoriser le cas chant, lexploitation des frquences dj enregistres  lUnion internationale des Tlcommunications (UIT) au niveau spatial, sur le territoire national.

 LArcep est affectataire des frquences sollicites par Starlink et en fixe les conditions techniques dutilisation. Ces conditions techniques visent  permettre la cohabitation entre plusieurs services et utilisateurs diffrents dans la bande afin de rduire au maximum les risques de brouillage. Lautorisation dlivre par lArcep ne dispense pas de la dlivrance dautres autorisations requises pour limplantation de stations radiolectriques (dclarations auprs de lAgence nationale des frquences, autorisations durbanisme) .

Les autorisations dutilisation de frquences, accordes prcdemment et ce jour par lArcep  la socit Starlink, sont de deux types :
Autorisation dexploitation de frquences lies aux stations passerelles (Gateway), essentielles au fonctionnement du rseau (ces frquences sont utilises pour permettre au satellite de se connecter au rseau terrestre). Trois stations ont ainsi t autorises par lArcep.Autorisation dexploitation de frquences lies aux terminaux utilisateurs (type paraboles), ncessaire pour fournir un service daccs  internet par satellite aux utilisateurs finaux (ces frquences sont utilises pour la transmission du signal du satellite vers le terminal de lutilisateur).
Comme le rappelle l'Arcep, son rle est ici  d'tudier et d'autoriser, le cas chant, lexploitation des frquences dj enregistres  lUnion internationale des tlcommunications (UIT) au niveau spatial  pour le territoire national. En effet, il est de son ressort d'affecter officiellement les frquences utilises  Starlink, en fixant les conditions dans lesquelles ces dernires doivent tre exploites.

Ct frquences, plusieurs bandes vont pouvoir tre exploites par le rseau Starlink en France : les bandes 10,95-12,70 GHz (sens espace vers Terre) et 14-14,5 GHz (sens Terre vers espace) pour les terminaux utilisateurs ; et les bandes 17,8-19,3 GHz (sens espace vers Terre) et 27,5-30,0 GHz (sens Terre vers espace) pour les passerelles.

Le 14 dcembre 2020, explique l'Arcep  la socit Starlink Internet Services Limited [a sollicit] une autorisation dutilisation de frquences des bandes 10,95-12,70 GHz (sens espace vers Terre) et 14-14,5 GHz (sens Terre vers espace) afin de fournir des services fixes daccs  internet haut dbit sur lensemble du territoire sur lequel lArcep est affectataire .  La socit Starlink Internet Services Limited est autorise  utiliser, sur lensemble du territoire sur lequel lArcep est affectataire, les frquences radiolectriques des bandes 10,95-12,70 GHz (sens espace vers Terre) et 14-14,5 GHz (sens Terre vers espace) afin de fournir des services daccs  internet haut dbit .

L'Arcep prcise que  lapplication des conditions techniques de cette dcision permet de prvenir des brouillages qui pourraient tre causs par les terminaux utilisateurs, particulirement parce quils ne font lobjet daucune dclaration individuelle et donc daucune coordination. Cependant, elle ne garantit pas que ces stations terriennes fixes puissent tre protges . En dautres termes, l'Arcep ne garantit pas que les quipements clients franais de Starlink ne seront pas victimes dinterfrences dans certaines parties du territoire.

En outre, Starlink devra s'acquitter d'une redevance dont le montant n'est pas prcis  date par l'Arcep. Cependant, son calcul est dtaill dans le chapitre I du dcret n2007-1532. 

Selon les premiers tests, Starlink permet des dbits descendants compris entre 80 Mb/s et plus de 200 Mb/s, avec la constellation actuelle, ce qui est dj indit pour un accs internet par satellite.  terme nanmoins les dbits pourraient augmenter jusqu' 1 Gb/s.

Il sera donc possible, bientt, de souscrire  un abonnement  Starlink pour bnficier de cette couverture. Le service est disponible en version bta aux tats-Unis, au Canada ainsi qu'au Royaume-Uni, et revendique 10 000 clients. 


*L'UE ne veut pas laisser l'Internet satellitaire  Starlink*

Dbut janvier, Bruxelles a command une tude de faisabilit  de grands noms europens comme Airbus, Thals, Orange ou Eutelsat pour concevoir un service dInternet satellitaire europen destin  stimuler lconomie digitale et rduire la fracture numrique. La nouvelle initiative qui vise  renforcer la souverainet digitale de lEurope est annonce alors que SpaceX entend proposer  long terme un accs gnralis  l'Internet par satellite via son service Starlink.

L'tude de faisabilit devrait avoir une dure d'un an, cotera 7,1 millions d'euros et est destine  concevoir un systme spatial indpendant de communications propre  lUnion europenne. Elle est confie  un consortium de fabricants et doprateurs de satellites, dun oprateur de tlcommunication et du fournisseur europen de services de lancement afin dtudier la conception, le dveloppement et le lancement dun systme spatial europen de communications.

Cette tude a pour but dvaluer la faisabilit de cette nouvelle initiative destine  renforcer la souverainet digitale de lEurope et  fournir une connectivit scurise  ses citoyens, ses entreprises commerciales et ses institutions publiques. Comme le projet Starlink, le systme aura galement pour mission dassurer une couverture,  lchelle mondiale, des zones rurales et des zones blanches. Une fois valid, ce nouveau projet phare de lUnion europenne, qui sinscrit dans la ligne des programmes Copernicus et Galileo, exploitera pleinement les synergies et le potentiel technologique des industries numrique et spatiale, a crit Orange lun des gants europens a qui a t confi ltude.

 Cette tude aura pour but dvaluer la faisabilit de cette nouvelle initiative destine  renforcer la souverainet digitale de lEurope et  fournir une connectivit scurise  ses citoyens, ses entreprises commerciales et ses institutions publiques , indique l'Union europenne. Et d'indiquer que ce nouveau systme aura, comme Starlink, pour vocation  dassurer une couverture,  lchelle mondiale, des zones rurales et des zones blanches .

Les acteurs de la technologie slectionns par Bruxelles pour mener  bien cette tude sont : Airbus, Arianespace, Eutelsat, Hispasat, OHB, Orange, SES, Telespazio et Thales Alenia Space. Il leur revient de concevoir le futur systme spatial europen  mme de fournir des services scuriss de communication aux tats membres de l'UE,  ainsi quune connectivit  large bande pour les citoyens, les entreprises et les secteurs de la mobilit europens, renforant ainsi la souverainet numrique de lUnion .

 La phase dtude attribue par la Commission europenne permettra plus particulirement de dfinir les besoins des utilisateurs, la mission du systme, une conception architecturale prliminaire et un concept de prestation de services, ainsi que les estimations budgtaires affrentes , a prcis la Commission europenne.  Un programme de partenariat public-priv (PPP) sera envisag et valu au cours de cette phase .

Ltude examinera la faon dont ce systme spatial pourrait amliorer les infrastructures critiques, actuelles et futures, y compris les rseaux terrestres. Elle valuera galement la manire de se connecter  ces infrastructures pour renforcer les capacits de lUnion en matire daccs au cloud et pour fournir des services numriques de manire indpendante et scurise, des caractristiques essentielles pour susciter la confiance vis--vis de lconomie numrique et garantir lautonomie stratgique et la rsilience de lEurope. Le projet a t initi par le commissaire europen  l'industrie, Thierry Breton, ancien directeur de la technologie et ministre franais des Finances.

Source : Arcep

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de Starlink ?
 ::fleche::  Seriez-vous tent de l'essayer malgr les tarifs (celui de la bta s'lve  99 dollars par mois  environ 80 euros , un prix auquel il faudra ajouter des quipements, notamment un "kit Starlink" pour 500 dollars de plus  environ 410 euros ) ?

----------


## forthx

Un peu cher par rapport a l'offre courante. Mais en fonction des perf, si ca permet d'avoir un internet stable et rapide, au lieu d'un adsl de bout de ligne, instabe et lent (~30 vs 80) a moins de passer par une solution 4G si disponible (50) ... 
Ca peut faire rflchir.

----------


## fmartini

> Seriez-vous tent de l'essayer malgr les tarifs (celui de la bta s'lve  99 dollars par mois  environ 80 euros , un prix auquel il faudra ajouter des quipements, notamment un "kit Starlink" pour 500 dollars de plus  environ 410 euros ) ?


Vu l'tat et la mdiocrit des rseaux/FAI franais (surtout rural). Je pense que j'aurai pu me laisser tent. 80 pour un accs haut dbit garantie et meilleurs que la moyenne pourquoi pas, mais a serait pas adapts au petit revenu.

----------


## Ryu2000

> 80 pour un accs haut dbit


Si il n'y avait pas eu la Freebox ce serait peut-tre le prix qu'on paierait aujourd'hui. Avant Free, il n'y avait pas d'histoire d'internet illimit + tlphone illimit + tv illimit pour 30/mois. (les prix sont bas grce  Free et c'est pareil avec les forfaits mobiles)

----------


## Uther

> Seriez-vous tent de l'essayer malgr les tarifs (celui de la bta s'lve  99 dollars par mois  environ 80 euros , un prix auquel il faudra ajouter des quipements, notamment un "kit Starlink" pour 500 dollars de plus  environ 410 euros ) ?


Maintenant que j'habite en ville, je n'en ai pas trop lintrt, mais  l'poque ou jhabitais  la campagne avec un trs mauvais ADSL, je me serais certainement jet dessus.

----------


## Fagus

a pourra servir  la campagne en bout de ligne.
Ensuite, c'est un peu surprenant de se dire que ce sera plus rentable de dvelopper, construire, lancer une flotte de satellites pour les quelques % de la population en zone blanche ou quasi, que de faire des forfaits plus chers pour payer quelques antennes 4G/5G ou une fibre.

Si personne ne veut payer, s'il y a un point haut en vue, on peut aussi dployer l'internet par radio (WiMAX ?). a semble moins cher de loin intuitivement. Je ne sais pas pourquoi on n'a pas a en France  la campagne.

----------


## Uther

> Si personne ne veut payer, s'il y a un point haut en vue, on peut aussi dployer l'internet par radio (WiMAX ?). a semble moins cher de loin intuitivement. Je ne sais pas pourquoi on n'a pas a en France  la campagne.


Le problme c'est si on veut couvrir 100% du territoire merg, c'est des millions d'antenne 4G imposantes avec besoin d'autorisation pour installer dans des endroits pas forcment accessible facilement et qu'il faut quand mme la raccorder  la fibre. Des mini-satellite fabriqus en srie et lancs par des fuses rutilisables, au final c'est bien plus simple.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*SpaceX reoit l'autorisation de commencer  fournir l'Internet Starlink en France,* 
*Alors quElon Musk affirme que les dbits Internet de Starlink vont doubler cette anne pour atteindre 300 Mbps*

Les tests bta publics continuent et SpaceX a commenc  accepter les prcommandes de son service Internet Starlink sur la base du "premier arriv, premier servi" via le site Web Starlink.com dbut fvrier. Le rseau satellitaire vise  fournir un haut dbit dans le monde entier, principalement dans les zones rurales, rappelons-le. La socit cofonde par Elon Musk a dj des clients aux tats-Unis, au Canada et au Royaume-Uni. SpaceX travaille  l'obtention de l'autorisation rglementaire pour tendre le service Starlink  toute l'Europe cette anne et a maintenant l'autorisation de commencer  dployer son service Internet Starlink en France. 

En effet, vendredi 19 fvrier, SpaceX a reu l'autorisation de commencer  fournir la connexion haut dbit Starlink en France. L'ARCEP, l'agence franaise de rgulation des tlcommunications a annonc qu'elle a autoris Starlink  devenir un oprateur Internet sur le territoire national, et a galement autoris l'exploitation de l'antenne parabolique de l'utilisateur. Les clients de Starlink achtent un kit Starlink qui comprend une antenne parabolique  commande de phase et un routeur Wi-Fi pour se connecter sans fil  l'Internet par satellite. 

Il sera donc possible, bientt en France, de souscrire  un abonnement  Starlink pour bnficier de cette couverture. En octobre 2020, l'ARCEP a accord  SpaceX le droit de construire et d'exploiter des stations terrestres Starlink Gateway en France. Selon les documents officiels de l'ARCEP partags par @Megaconstellati via Twitter, SpaceX prvoit d'exploiter trois stations terrestres Starlink en France et une au Royaume-Uni, comme le montre la carte ci-dessous. 


 ce jour, SpaceX a lanc environ 1145 satellites en orbite basse sur les 12 000 qu'il prvoit de dployer. Actuellement,  les utilisateurs peuvent s'attendre  voir les vitesses de donnes varier de 50 Mb/s  150 Mb/s [mgabits par seconde] et la latence de 20 ms  40 ms [millisecondes] dans la plupart des endroits au cours des prochains mois, au fur et  mesure que nous amliorons le systme Starlink. Il y aura galement de brves priodes d'absence totale de connectivit , a dclar la socit.

 La latence est le temps qu'il faut pour envoyer des donnes d'un point  un autre. Lorsque les satellites sont loin de la Terre, la latence est leve, ce qui entrane de mauvaises performances pour des activits comme les appels vido et les jeux en ligne , a expliqu SpaceX.  Les satellites Starlink sont plus de 60 fois plus proches de la Terre que les satellites traditionnels, ce qui entrane une latence plus faible et la possibilit de prendre en charge des services gnralement impossibles avec l'Internet par satellite traditionnel , prcise la socit.

SpaceX a galement not qu mesure que  nous lancerons de nouveaux satellites, installerons de nouvelles stations terrestres et amliorerons notre logiciel de rseau, la vitesse des donnes, la latence et le temps de fonctionnement s'amlioreront considrablement . Cette amlioration de la vitesse des donnes et de la latence du service Starlink devraient intervenir en 2021, selon Elon Musk, PDG de SpaceX.

*SpaceX va "doubler" les dbits Internet du service Starlink dans le courant de l'anne*

Starlink, le fournisseur d'accs Internet par satellite de SpaceX, doublera sa vitesse  plus tard dans l'anne , selon un tweet d'Elon Musk post en rponse  une personne qui venait de recevoir son kit bta Starlink, alors que la socit continue  construire le rseau mondial des consommateurs. La socit promet actuellement des vitesses comprises entre 50 et 150 Mbps, et Musk annonce spcifiquement un objectif de 300 Mbps dans son tweet.

 La vitesse va doubler pour atteindre ~300 Mb/s et la latence va chuter  ~20 ms plus tard dans l'anne , a dclar Musk dans un tweet lundi, en rponse au client qui a montr des tests de vitesse allant de 77  130 Mbps. Si 300 Mbps n'est pas une vitesse inoue, c'est plus rapide que ce  quoi beaucoup de gens ont actuellement accs, en particulier dans les zones  faible ou moyenne densit de population que Musk parle de cibler dans un second tweet.


La latence et les vitesses de tlchargement sont des mesures cls pour un fournisseur de services Internet. Dans son tweet, Elon a galement indiqu  la personne que la latence de Starlink devrait s'amliorer pour atteindre environ 20 ms. Dans les captures d'cran du test de vitesse de lutilisateur, la latence tait de 34 pour la vitesse de 130 Mbps et de 44 ms pour la vitesse 77 Mbps, alors que le site Web de Starlink dit qu'il faut s'attendre  une latence de 20  40 ms pendant la phase bta.

Musk a ajout dans un tweet spar que Starlink atteindra des clients autour de  la plus grande partie de la Terre  d'ici la fin de l'anne, et travaille  une couverture mondiale complte d'ici l'anne prochaine avant de se concentrer sur la  densification de la couverture .

Il a soulign que Starlink, comme d'autres services  large bande par satellite, est destin aux clients situs dans  des zones  faible ou moyenne densit de population .  Le cellulaire aura toujours l'avantage dans les zones urbaines denses", a dclar Musk.  Les satellites sont meilleurs pour les zones  faible ou moyenne densit de population .

Starlink est un projet  forte intensit de capital visant  construire un rseau Internet interconnect avec des milliers de satellites, connu dans l'industrie spatiale sous le nom de constellation, conu pour fournir l'Internet  haut dbit aux consommateurs partout sur la plante. Les dirigeants de SpaceX ont prcdemment estim que la construction de Starlink coterait environ 10 milliards de dollars ou plus, mais ils estiment que le rseau pourrait rapporter jusqu' 30 milliards de dollars par an, soit plus de dix fois le chiffre d'affaires annuel de son activit actuelle dans le domaine des fuses.

SpaceX a ralis il y a deux semaines une augmentation de capital de 850 millions de dollars, a selon un rapport de CNBC publi mardi dernier, les fonds devant tre affects  la fois  Starlink et  Starship, son autre projet de dveloppement ambitieux.

En octobre, SpaceX a commenc  dployer un service Internet prcoce dans une version bta publique pour des clients aux tats-Unis, au Canada et au Royaume-Uni, avec un service factur  99 dollars par mois, plus un cot initial de 499 dollars pour le matriel ncessaire pour se connecter au rseau.


Rcemment, la socit est alle plus loin et a permis aux utilisateurs potentiels dans le monde entier de passer des prcommandes pour le service Starlink. Le site Web de la socit souligne que les prcommandes sont "entirement remboursables", mais note que "le fait de verser un dpt ne garantit pas le service". Les prcommandes seront traites selon le principe du premier arriv, premier servi. Pour certains lieux inscrits sur le site, SpaceX indique que la couverture ne sera pas disponible avant "le milieu de 2021", tandis que d'autres lieux ne seront pas desservis avant 2022.

SpaceX, dans un dpt auprs de la Commission fdrale des communications au dbut de ce mois, a rvl que Starlink a  plus de 10 000 utilisateurs aux tats-Unis et  l'tranger , en un peu plus de trois mois depuis le dbut de la bta publique. Musk a galement laiss entendre que Starlink pourrait lancer une premire offre publique de vente une fois que la socit arospatiale pourrait  prdire raisonnablement bien les flux de trsorerie .

 SpaceX doit passer par un gouffre profond de flux de trsorerie ngatif au cours de l'anne prochaine environ pour rendre Starlink financirement viable. Toutes les nouvelles constellations de satellites de l'histoire ont fait faillite. Nous esprons tre les premiers  ne pas l'tre , a dclar Musk.  Starlink est une entreprise technique et conomique d'une difficult stupfiante. Cependant, si nous n'chouons pas, le cot pour les utilisateurs finaux s'amliorera chaque anne .

L'augmentation de la vitesse et l'amlioration de la latence annonce devraient tre une bonne surprise pour tous ceux qui ont pass une prcommande Starlink. Cependant, il est bien connu que les promesses de Musk concernant l'avenir doivent tre prises avec prcautions, surtout si elles concernent les dlais. Toutefois, cette annonce montre que SpaceX cherche  acclrer Starlink.

Source : Arcep, Elon Musk (1 et 2)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez vous de lautorisation accorde  SpaceX de fournir lInternet Starlink en France ?
 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur les commentaires de Musk selon lesquels SpaceX va "doubler" les dbits de lInternet Starlink dans le courant de l'anne 2021 ?
 ::fleche::  La latence devrait galement chuter  environ 20 ms plus tard dans l'anne. Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  SpaceX commence  accepter des prcommandes de 99 $ pour son service Internet Starlink, tandis que des FAI trouvent que l'offre sera trop lente pour satisfaire aux exigences du financement de la FCC
 ::fleche::  SpaceX cherche  construire des satellites Internet Starlink de nouvelle gnration, d'aprs des offres d'emploi publies sur sa page ddie au sujet
 ::fleche::  SpaceX prvoit un service tlphonique Starlink, une batterie de secours, et un accs pour les gens  faible revenu, ainsi que  les applications vocales autonomes dans le rseau Starlink 
 ::fleche::  L'UE ne veut pas laisser l'Internet satellitaire  Starlink, une tude de faisabilit pour un systme spatial indpendant de communications a t confie aux gants europens de la technologie

----------


## MRSizok

Pour info c'est 500 de matos + 100 d'abo par mois. Il faut vraiment en avoir l'utilit. La vrai puissance de Starklink n'est pas avant des annes...

----------


## fmartini

> Pour info c'est 500 de matos + 100 d'abo par mois. Il faut vraiment en avoir l'utilit. La vrai puissance de Starklink n'est pas avant des annes...


Je rappel que Starlink est destin aux zones les moins densment peuples n'tant peu ou pas desservies par un accs internet classique. Dans ces zones, rien qu'avoir 1 ou 2MBPS descendant c'est du trs grand luxe, et j'en ai fais les frais. 

Elle est l, la vraie utilit  ::D:  Selon l'ARCEP, il y a encore beaucoup de zones blanches  desservir en France. 
L'initiative de Bruxelles qui fait encore preuve d'une efficacit redoutable, pour une tude de faisabilit d'un internet par satellite, auprs de Thals, Airbus et Eutelsat arrive un tantinet trop tard. D'ici l, StarLink sera trs bien implant et mature.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

100  par mois , si c'est pour un usage professionnel ca reste encore rentable. Si ca permet de vivre en rase campagne dans un endroit recul non desservi par internet, dans une cabane ou une tiny house, qui t' cout 30 000 euros au lieu d'un appart  Paris de 500 000 euros, ou encore de vivre dans un camping car d'occasion  5000 euros, ca reste trs rentable.

Je suppose qu'il doit tre aussi possible de partager la connexion, ne serais ce que part des rpteurs wifi ou Ethernet, avec 100  par mois tu peux connecter  internet : une communaut, un camping, un village, une famille nombreuse, etc...

----------


## defZero

> 100  par mois , si c'est pour un usage professionnel ca reste encore rentable. Si ca permet de vivre en rase campagne dans un endroit recul non desservi par internet, dans une cabane ou une tiny house, qui t' cout 30 000 euros au lieu d'un appart  Paris de 500 000 euros, ou encore de vivre dans un camping car d'occasion  5000 euros, ca reste trs rentable.
> 
> Je suppose qu'il doit tre aussi possible de partager la connexion, ne serais ce que part des rpteurs wifi ou Ethernet, avec 100  par mois tu peux connecter  internet : une communaut, un camping, un village, une famille nombreuse, etc...
> @Pierre Louis Chevalier


En thorie, mais dans la ralit, a ne risque pas d'arriver avant un moment.
Dj, parce que le gros dfaut de l'Internet satellitaire (autres les satellites qui pollue le ciel), c'est d'avoir besoin d'une parabole (nergivore pour de le Half/Full Duplex) qui soit orient vers les satellites (mme pour Starlink), donc, vous oubliez le rseau en mobilit ou en position non stationnaire au sol (caravane et Tiny, puisque interdiction en France d'en garder une sur "sont propre terrain" plus de 6 mois de l'anne il me semble, cf.: PLU, PLA de votre commune).
Ensuite, quelqu'un qui  rellement besoin d'un accs rseau rapide et fiable, je regrette mais en l'tat, c'est de la fiction de vouloir vivre couper de tout (sauf du rseau visiblement) mme avec Starlink.
En rseau et en informatique plus gnralement, rien n'est fiable, c'est pour cela que tout doit tre redonder.
Alors croire que quelqu'un qui  vraiment besoin (pas juste 2/3 mails et un peut de surf, mais vraiment du monitoring/alerting temps relle) du rseau pour travailler puisse vivre  l'cart, c'est de la fiction pour l'instant.
Donc 500/installe + 100/mois, pour tre  la merci d'un seul fournisseur, c'est vivre dangereusement si votre travail demande un accs permanent au rseau.
Si c'est juste pour "rester connect", comme la crit @MRSizok, c'est vraiment du luxe  ce tarif.
Autant envisag de vivre plus proche d'une agglomration.

----------


## quicky2000

> Dj, parce que le gros dfaut de l'Internet satellitaire (autres les satellites qui pollue le ciel), c'est d'avoir besoin d'une parabole (nergivore pour de le Half/Full Duplex) qui soit orient vers les satellites (mme pour Starlink), donc, vous oubliez le rseau en mobilit ou en position non stationnaire au sol


Comment a oriente ? La parabole starlink se pose  l horizontale et n'est pas oriente mcaniquement. C est les interfrences entre les multiples metteurs de l'antenne qui permettent d'orienter le faisceau radio et de viser les satellites qui dfilent. Par contre il faut une vue du ciel assez dgage

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Au Royaume-Uni, des habitants de zones rurales dclarent que Starlink d'Elon Musk offre un haut dbit "incroyable"*
*le service d'Internet par satellite est disponible dans le pays depuis le dbut de l'anne*

SpaceX a reu au dbut de l'anne l'autorisation de l'autorit britannique de rgulation des communications (Ofcom) pour dployer et commercialiser Starlink dans le pays. L'entreprise a alors envoy des kits Starlink aux personnes retenues pour participer au test bta public. Des utilisateurs des zones rurales qui participent au test bta ont dclar cette semaine avoir atteint des vitesses de navigation et de tlchargement "incroyables" avec le service Internet par satellite d'Elon Musk. Alors que SpaceX n'a lanc pour l'instant que 1 000 satellites sur les 42 000 prvus, le service semble respecter les promesses initiales de la socit.

Malgr le fait que SpaceX soit encore loin du nombre total de satellites prvus pour sa constellation Starlink, il exprimente dj le service dans trois grands pays. La socit a dj des clients aux tats-Unis, au Canada et au Royaume-Uni. SpaceX a reu l'autorisation de commencer  dployer Starlink en France cette semaine, mais la socit continue  travailler pour obtenir l'autorisation rglementaire afin d'tendre le service Starlink  toute l'Europe cette anne. Les utilisateurs ruraux britanniques qui participent aux premiers tests de Starlink dans le pays ont commenc  faire part de leurs impressions sur le service.



Les premiers testeurs ont affirm cette semaine avoir atteint des vitesses de tlchargement allant jusqu' 215 mgabits par seconde (Mb/s), ce qui leur a permis de faire des choses qu'ils ne pouvaient pas faire auparavant, comme la diffusion en continu  partir de plusieurs appareils en mme temps. Par exemple, Aaron Wilkes, qui vit  Bredgar, dans le Kent, a dclar que la ligne fixe de son foyer atteignait environ 20 mgabits par seconde. Ceci est nettement infrieur  une moyenne nationale de 71,8 Mb/s qu'aurait signale l'Ofcom en mai 2020. Il a aussi ajout qu'il arrive que la vitesse se situe entre 0,5 et 1 Mb/s.

Il estime que de telles vitesses rendent presque impossible la diffusion en continu de Netflix ou le tlchargement de gros jeux vido.  Nous avons dmnag dans ce petit village et nous avons eu un mal de chien quand nous avons eu notre lente connexion ici , a-t-il dclar. Mais en utilisant Starlink dsormais, Wilkes reoit en moyenne 175 Mb/s, et jusqu' 215 Mb/s parfois, ce qui signifie que les jeux peuvent tre tlchargs en un peu plus d'une heure.  La possibilit de tlcharger du contenu aussi rapidement par rapport  notre ligne BT standard est incroyable , a dclar Wilkes.

SpaceX a dj lanc plus de 1 000 satellites en orbite autour de la terre dans le cadre de son programme Starlink, qui vise  fournir l'Internet  haut dbit aux zones peu ou non desservies par les fournisseurs traditionnels de services par cble. Mais ce n'est que le dbut du projet.  terme, Elon Musk voudrait avoir des dizaines de milliers de ses satellites dans l'espace (il prvoit d'en lancer 42 000), ce qui permettrait une connexion sans faille pour tous les utilisateurs. Le test de Starlink est actuellement ouvert aux rsidents britanniques qui souhaitent une meilleure connexion dans certaines parties du pays.

D'autres rgions ont t informes qu'elles devraient bnficier d'une couverture vers le milieu ou la fin de 2021. Cependant, le service n'est pas si bon march que a. Les utilisateurs doivent dpenser 439 livres pour le matriel avec un cot mensuel de 89 livres. De plus, il y a des arrts planifis en raison du nombre limit de satellites et du fait que Starlink est encore en phase de test prcoce. Toutefois, les testeurs qui ont dj l'exprience d'une connexion "extrmement lente" dans le pays estiment que c'est un prix qui vaut la peine d'tre pay. Certains ont mme dmnag  la campagne pour avoir accs au rseau Starlink.



C'est le cas de Martin Langmaid et sa mre.  Les affaires modernes ncessitent Internet, on ne peut pas s'en passer, c'est donc ce dont elle avait besoin. Si vous avez besoin de connectivit pour grer une entreprise et si vous avez besoin de connectivit pour la communication, en particulier  l'poque du Covid, 90 livres par mois sont tout  fait justifiables , a-t-il dclar. Cependant, Langmaid a ajout qu'ils utilisent un mlange de Starlink et de 4G, car les pannes de satellite ont un impact sur les tches en temps rel comme la vidoconfrence.

 Je pense que beaucoup de gens feront quelque chose de similaire, en laissant leur DSL (ligne d'abonn numrique) en place pour le moment ou en utilisant la 4G, en la combinant avec Starlink. Et lorsque Starlink aura la capacit ncessaire, les pannes devraient finalement disparatre une fois la couverture en place, alors c'est l que je pense que les gens commenceront  annuler des choses comme les dongles DSL et 4G , a dclar Langmaid. Par contre, Wilkes a dclar qu'il attendait juste la fin de son contrat de tlphonie fixe pour pouvoir l'annuler compltement.

 Je n'y ai pas touch ; tout a t chang, Sky TV, tous les Alexa, les tlphones, les tablettes, sont maintenant tous sur Starlink , a-t-il dit.  Ce qui est intressant, c'est qu'au fil des mois, je suis pass de 127 minutes d'interruption, probablement  quatre ou cinq minutes par jour maintenant. Et c'est souvent pendant la nuit qu'ils font les mises  jour, donc vous ne le voyez mme pas , a conclu Wilkes. Musk a dclar mardi sur Twitter que la vitesse de Starlink devrait doubler pour atteindre environ 300 Mb/s cette anne. De mme, Starlink devrait couvrir une grande partie de la terre d'ici la fin de l'anne et le reste en 2022.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Le service Internet par satellite Starlink d'Elon Musk a t approuv au Royaume-Uni et les utilisateurs reoivent dj leurs kits bta

 ::fleche::  SpaceX reoit l'autorisation de commencer  fournir l'Internet Starlink en France, alors qu'Elon Musk affirme que les dbits Internet de Starlink vont doubler cette anne pour atteindre 300 Mbps

 ::fleche::  SpaceX cherche  construire des satellites Internet Starlink de nouvelle gnration, d'aprs des offres d'emploi publies sur sa page ddie au sujet

 ::fleche::  SpaceX prvoit un service tlphonique Starlink, une batterie de secours, et un accs pour les gens  faible revenu, ainsi que  les applications vocales autonomes dans le rseau Starlink

----------


## pierro78

d apres Reporterre Starlink demande l installation d antennes relais en France (en donnant peu d informations ou garanties) : 
https://reporterre.net/Le-plan-geant...cuper-l-espace

----------


## Uther

Si Starlink veut des relais en France, ces installations devront tre approuves par l'ARCEP comme pour tous les oprateurs. D'ailleurs c'est d'ailleurs dj en cours. Starlink ne donne ni plus ni moins d'information que les autres oprateurs.

----------


## obtuli31

Bonjour,

42000 satellites, ce mec transforme l'espace en poubelle.
L'espace est devenue une zone qui appartient  des socits prives.
S'il pouvait dgager sur mars avec ses fuses, ce serait une bonne chose (et qu'il y reste)


Bonne journe  ::ptdr:: 
Didier

----------


## manuel5713

Plusieurs points:
avec 42000 satellites l'observation spatiale va avoir de trs srieux problmes de pollution lumineuse,le risque d'accident augmente et avec lui le risque de ne plus pouvoir accder  l'espace voir les articles sur les dangers encourus par la station iss https://www.clubic.com/mag/sciences/...ts-orbite.html
et tout a pour alexa et le download des jeux  ::(: 
Manuel

----------


## Nancy Rey

* SpaceX prvoit connecter son rseau Internet par satellite, Starlink, aux vhicules en mouvement :* 
*des voitures aux camions, en passant par les avions  raction et aux navires* 

SpaceX veut commencer  connecter les gros vhicules (des camions aux avions  raction en passant par les navires)  son rseau Internet par satellite Starlink, selon une demande que la socit a dpose auprs de la Commission fdrale des communications (FCC). La demande dcrit les projets de SpaceX concernant les "ESIM"( Earth Station In Motion) : les stations terrestres en mouvement. 

 Cette demande servirait l'intrt public en autorisant une nouvelle classe de composants terrestres pour le systme de satellites de SpaceX qui largira la gamme de capacits  large bande disponibles pour le dplacement des vhicules dans l'ensemble des tats-Unis et pour le dplacement des navires et des avions dans le monde entier. Les internautes ne sont plus prts  renoncer  la connectivit lorsqu'ils sont en dplacement, qu'il s'agisse de conduire un camion  travers le pays, de dplacer un cargo d'Europe vers un port amricain, ou lorsqu'ils sont sur un vol national ou international , a crit David Goldman, directeur de la politique des satellites de SpaceX, dans la lettre  la FCC dpose vendredi.


Starlink est le projet  forte intensit de capital de la socit visant  construire un rseau internet interconnect avec des milliers de satellites, connu dans l'industrie spatiale sous le nom de constellation et conu pour fournir l'internet  haut dbit aux consommateurs partout sur la plante.  ce jour, SpaceX a lanc plus de 1 100 satellites pour Starlink. En octobre 2020, SpaceX a commenc  dployer un service dans une version bta publique pour des clients aux tats-Unis, au Canada et au Royaume-Uni, avec un service tarif  99 dollars par mois. En outre, dans une mise  jour de fin janvier, SpaceX a dclar  la FCC que sa version bta de Starlink compte dsormais plus de 10 000 utilisateurs. Le service Starlink comprend galement un cot initial de 499 $ pour le matriel ncessaire  la connexion au rseau. Connu sous le nom de Starlink Kit, il comprend un terminal d'utilisateur (la petite antenne en forme parabolique) et un routeur Wi-Fi.

SpaceX n'a pas indiqu dans son dossier si les terminaux utilisateurs Starlink pour les vhicules en mouvement auront un design diffrent des antennes paraboliques actuellement livres aux premiers clients. Mais SpaceX a dclar que chaque "ESIM", est  lectriquement identique  ses terminaux utilisateurs grand public prcdemment autoriss , avec l'ajout de  fixations qui permettent de les installer sur des vhicules, des navires et des avions . La socit a galement indiqu qu'elle  assurera l'installation  des terminaux de vhicules par l'intermdiaire  d'installateurs qualifis . SpaceX n'a pas dit si ces installateurs seraient des employs de la socit. L'anne dernire, la socit spatiale d'Elon Musk a demand  la FCC l'autorisation de mener des essais exprimentaux sur des jets privs et avec sa flotte maritime. Mais la demande de vendredi porte sur une "licence globale" d'exploitation beaucoup plus large. SpaceX a fait remarquer que les rgles de la FCC  n'exigent pas des demandeurs qu'ils soumettent un nombre maximum de terminaux d'utilisateurs  dployer , ainsi la socit n'a pas indiqu combien de terminaux de vhicules elle prvoit de construire.

SpaceX a galement not que, pour les avions amricains qui volent dans l'espace arien d'un autre pays, la socit assurera ses oprateurs de service Starlink selon les rgles de la FCC ou de l'autre pays,  selon ce qui est le plus contraignant . La socit a soulign le besoin de  connectivit en dplacement  comme moteur de son expansion vers les services internet mobiles, le directeur Goldman donnant des exemples de chauffeurs de camion amricains, de cargos europens et de vols internationaux qui montrent le besoin de connectivit mondiale.


La demande croissante de donnes provenant du secteur automobile est un domaine que l'analyste Adam Jonas de Morgan Stanley a mis en avant comme un march cible pour Starlink. Lors d'une confrence tlphonique avec les investisseurs de Tesla l'anne dernire, Jonas a demand  Elon Musk s'il envisageait d'ajouter des terminaux Starlink aux vhicules Tesla. Bien que Musk ait dclar qu'il n'y avait  aucun projet  en 2020, il a reconnu que  c'est certainement quelque chose qui pourrait se produire dans les annes  venir .

Musk, dans un tweet hier, a prcis que SpaceX  ne connecte pas les voitures Tesla  Starlink  avec les terminaux ESIM, notant que le  terminal est beaucoup trop grand. C'est pour les avions, les bateaux, les gros camions et les vhicules rcratifs , a dclar Musk.  Cette demande franchit une nouvelle tape en demandant une autorisation pour les ESIM qui permettra l'extension de ce rseau des foyers et des bureaux aux vhicules, navires et avions. Ces services renforceront la scurit des plates-formes mobiles et permettront aux oprateurs et aux passagers d'accder  des services qui permettent d'accrotre la productivit , a dclar Goldman.

Sources : FCC (1, 2) 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::   Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Au Royaume-Uni, des habitants de zones rurales dclarent que Starlink d'Elon Musk offre un haut dbit "incroyable", le service est disponible dans le pays depuis le dbut de l'anne

 ::fleche::  Le service Internet par satellite Starlink d'Elon Musk a t approuv au Royaume-Uni et les utilisateurs reoivent dj leurs kits bta

 ::fleche::  SpaceX reoit l'autorisation de commencer  fournir l'Internet Starlink en France, alors qu'Elon Musk affirme que les dbits Internet de Starlink vont doubler cette anne pour atteindre 300 Mbps

 ::fleche::  SpaceX cherche  construire des satellites Internet Starlink de nouvelle gnration, d'aprs des offres d'emploi publies sur sa page ddie au sujet

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La France Insoumise s'oppose au lancement en France de Starlink, l'internet d'Elon Musk, et demande un moratoire d'un an*
*durant lequel une consultation nationale sera mene auprs des Franais sur le sujet * 

L'Arcep, autorit de rgulation des tlcoms, a accord une licence d'utilisation de frquences  SpaceX pour l'exploitation de son rseau internet satellitaire Starlink en France dans le cadre de ce projet permettant de proposer une connectivit haut dbit grce  des satellites regroups au sein dune constellation nomme Starlink. Do le nom du service, dont lobjectif affich est, rappelons-le, de rduire les zones blanches dans le monde (Starlink n'a donc pas pour vocation  servir les villes, mais les zones du territoire les moins denses) :

 LArcep publie la dcision n 2021-0116 attribuant une autorisation dutilisation de frquences radiolectriques  la socit Starlink internet Services Limited pour un rseau ouvert au public lui permettant de fournir un accs  internet fixe par satellite.

 Starlink est un projet d'accs  internet par satellite propos par le constructeur arospatial Space X. Cette connectivit sera fournie grce  des satellites regroups au sein dune constellation nomme Starlink.

 Dans le cadre du projet "Starlink", lArcep a pour rle dtudier, et dautoriser le cas chant, lexploitation des frquences dj enregistres  lUnion internationale des Tlcommunications (UIT) au niveau spatial, sur le territoire national.

 LArcep est affectataire des frquences sollicites par Starlink et en fixe les conditions techniques dutilisation. Ces conditions techniques visent  permettre la cohabitation entre plusieurs services et utilisateurs diffrents dans la bande afin de rduire au maximum les risques de brouillage. Lautorisation dlivre par lArcep ne dispense pas de la dlivrance dautres autorisations requises pour limplantation de stations radiolectriques (dclarations auprs de lAgence nationale des frquences, autorisations durbanisme) .

Les autorisations dutilisation de frquences, accordes prcdemment et ce jour par lArcep  la socit Starlink, sont de deux types :
Autorisation dexploitation de frquences lies aux stations passerelles (Gateway), essentielles au fonctionnement du rseau (ces frquences sont utilises pour permettre au satellite de se connecter au rseau terrestre). Trois stations ont ainsi t autorises par lArcep.Autorisation dexploitation de frquences lies aux terminaux utilisateurs (type paraboles), ncessaire pour fournir un service daccs  internet par satellite aux utilisateurs finaux (ces frquences sont utilises pour la transmission du signal du satellite vers le terminal de lutilisateur).
Comme le rappelle l'Arcep, son rle est ici  d'tudier et d'autoriser, le cas chant, lexploitation des frquences dj enregistres  lUnion internationale des tlcommunications (UIT) au niveau spatial  pour le territoire national. En effet, il est de son ressort d'affecter officiellement les frquences utilises  Starlink, en fixant les conditions dans lesquelles ces dernires doivent tre exploites.

Le 14 dcembre 2020, explique l'Arcep  la socit Starlink internet Services Limited [a sollicit] une autorisation dutilisation de frquences des bandes 10,95-12,70 GHz (sens espace vers Terre) et 14-14,5 GHz (sens Terre vers espace) afin de fournir des services fixes daccs  internet haut dbit sur lensemble du territoire sur lequel lArcep est affectataire .  La socit Starlink internet Services Limited est autorise  utiliser, sur lensemble du territoire sur lequel lArcep est affectataire, les frquences radiolectriques des bandes 10,95-12,70 GHz (sens espace vers Terre) et 14-14,5 GHz (sens Terre vers espace) afin de fournir des services daccs  internet haut dbit .

L'Arcep prcise que  lapplication des conditions techniques de cette dcision permet de prvenir des brouillages qui pourraient tre causs par les terminaux utilisateurs, particulirement parce quils ne font lobjet daucune dclaration individuelle et donc daucune coordination. Cependant, elle ne garantit pas que ces stations terriennes fixes puissent tre protges . En dautres termes, l'Arcep ne garantit pas que les quipements clients franais de Starlink ne seront pas victimes dinterfrences dans certaines parties du territoire.

En outre, Starlink devra s'acquitter d'une redevance dont le montant n'est pas prcis  date par l'Arcep.


*Des dputs rclament un moratoire contre Starlink et son offre internet par satellite*

Des dputs du groupe La France Insoumise ont dpos un amendement au projet de loi contre le drglement climatique pour contrer le dploiement du rseau d'internet satellitaire. Le texte en question est port par les 17 membres du groupe parlementaire de gauche, dont son leader Jean-Luc Mlenchon. Il vise  mettre en place un moratoire et  mener en parallle une consultation nationale auprs des Franais sur le sujet.

En clair, si l'amendement venait  tre adopt, une consultation nationale serait organise partout en France durant l'anne que durerait le moratoire dans l'optique de prendre le pouls de la population franaise quant  l'offre internet par satellite qu'ambitionne de proposer Starlink, et ses consquences technologiques. En cas de refus, Starlink devrait alors en principe faire une croix sur le march franais.

Le texte demande l'obtention  d'un moratoire sur le dploiement de Starlink sur le territoire franais est dcrt. Ce projet ne pourra tre relanc qu' la condition d'un avis favorable de la population franaise, rsultant d'une consultation nationale mene  travers tout le territoire franais pendant au moins un an .

Les lus de La France insoumise pointent plusieurs inconvnients au projet, comme la pollution lumineuse engendre par les nouveaux satellites, qui voluent trs bas. Cela participe  une  remise en cause du droit  l'obscurit , font valoir les lus.

Un autre argument est celui du risque accru de collision.  force de charger lorbite basse, la probabilit dune collision entre deux satellites augmente. Dailleurs, Starlink a failli tre impliqu dans un choc avec un satellite europen,  cause dun bogue. Et cest le satellite europen qui a d manuvrer.

  Lutilisation prive et lucrative de lespace, res nullus dans la tradition rpublicaine, tout comme les grands choix technologiques ne doivent pas faire lconomie dun dbat large, clair et partag. Cest ce que propose cet amendement avec un moratoire afin de permettre un dbat serein et dviter largument souvent utilis du fait accompli , commentent les dputs.

*Mais l'amendement a t dclar irrecevable aprs publication en application de l'article 98 du rglement de l'Assemble nationale.*

Lanc en 2018, le projet Starlink vise  connecter toutes les rgions du globe en internet  haut dbit  la faveur d'une constellation de petits satellites situs en orbite basse de 550  1000 kilomtres d'altitude. Prs d'un millier de satellites ont dj t mis en orbite. Le rseau devrait en compter 42 000 d'ici six ans afin de mailler le ciel et remdier aux besoins de connectivit des rgions qui n'ont pas accs au haut dbit.

Source : Assemble nationale

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des arguments proposs par cet amendement ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la dcision de l'Assemble nationale qui l'a dclar irrecevable ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de Starlink ? Aimeriez-vous l'essayer ?

----------


## Mingolito

Une fois qu'ils sont dans l'espace, je ne voie pas en quoi l'adoption d'une telle loi changerait quelque chose de l'interdire en France.
Ou alors c'est en prvision d'un putch pour prendre le pouvoir, et faire comme Poutine et interdire Starlink car on ne peux pas contrler ce qui y transite localement ?
Bon trve de thorie du complot, l'explication la plus plausible c'est que les dputs de France insoumise sont encore plus stupides que les autres et c'est pas peu dire.

Pour ce qui est d'avoir Starlink sur des vhicules  il va y avoir un tas de gens et de socits qui vont tres trs intresss, je pense que Elon Musk a-vu juste sur ce coup la.

----------


## Uther

Autant je serais pas contre un moratoire sur la 5G dont l'apport pour l'utilisateur final est discutable compar  la 4G, et qui contribue (entre autre) a l'obsolescence rapide des smartphones, autant Starlink est vraiment une technologie trs intressante pour les gens qui vivent dans des zones mal desservies.

----------


## gros_rougeot

Qu'on soit pour ou contre, comment la France et encore moins le docteur en Astrophysique de la Havane Melenchon pourraient empcher la mise en orbite de constellations de satellites par les USA, la Russie, la Chine (...) ?
Et ce n'est pas l'absence de quelques milliers ou dizaines de milliers de clients franais auxquels JLM aurait interdit de s'abonner qui menerait ces projets  la ruine.

----------


## AoCannaille

Il me semble que la France est encore maitre de comment elle attribue l'usage des frquences d'ondes sur son territoire, starlink ne peut pas arriver et dire "je prend la bande xGhz" partout dans le monde et que chaque pays ferme sa gueule...

Et puis, je trouve a trange, la NASA subventionne  sous-traite les projets spaciaux de musk, c'est  dire qu'on a encore les USA qui vont foutre leur merde partout avec leur lgislation extra-territoriale  2 balles...

S'il n'y avait pas eu les scandale du blocage unilatral de site en .com, des amendes  la BNP, Snowden et Assange, j'aurais pu tre pour ce genre de systme. 

Bref, par principe de la neutralit du web, je suis plutt contre le fait d'avoir une infrastructure de communication aux mains d'une entreprise prive, qui plus est amricaine.

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour ma part, je suis plutt oppos au principe de starlink.
Je trouve l'ide gniale, trs inventive, etc... mais le bnfice ne vaut pas le cout(avoir des satellites en masse dans le ciel).

Les buts du projets sont louables, avoir internet partout, mme peut etre bientot dan les bateaux, dans les avions, etc... a des tarifs abordables.

Mais je pense que la nature mrite un certain respect, surtout quand ces dcisions sont irrversibles.

Et oui, je pense que c'es les petits pas qui font les grands refus. Si un pays comme la France refuse, pour des raisons valables, le projet, il est proable qu'a un moment la question se pose en Europe.

Vous imaginez vraiment le projet starlink dploys sans : 
la Russie
la Chine,
lEurope
...

A un moment, on rduit tellement la cible des clients potentiels que le projet n'est plus rentable.

Aprs, je me fais assez peu d'illusion. Le progrs va nous amener a toute vitesse dans cette direction et on commencera a se poser la question a 35 000 satellites dploys... et le mal sera fait.
Ensuite d'autres puissances feront des rseaux concurrents, et cette ide aura mis en l'air 200 000 satellites avant 10 ans. Donc la moiti seront inutiliss car leur maison mre fera faillite.

----------


## Jon Shannow

La question  se poser, c'est QUI a donn  M. E. Musk le droit d'installer des milliers de satellites autour de la plante pour faire du pognon ?

Sous quelle autorit il agit ? Est-ce tous les pays au-dessous desquels Starlink a plac ses satellites ont donn leur accord, ou bien M. Musk considre que l'espace lui appartient parce qu'il est multimilliardaire ? 

Dire que l'ide est bonne, est une chose. Dire que l'intention affiche est louable, aussi. Mais, quelles sont les vritables intentions de cet individu ? 

Je ne crois absolument pas que des types comme lui, travaillent pour le bien commun. Donc, je trouve que la France Insoumise pose l une trs bonne question. Ce qui est dommage, c'est que les autres politiciens ne soient plus capables de penser par eux-mmes (tout comme certains ici, qui ne jurent que par le progrs ou la haine que leur inspire LFI et Mlenchon, les pauvres...)

----------


## Karshick

> La question  se poser, c'est QUI a donn  M. E. Musk le droit d'installer des milliers de satellites autour de la plante pour faire du pognon ?
> 
> Sous quelle autorit il agit ? Est-ce tous les pays au-dessous desquels Starlink a plac ses satellites ont donn leur accord, ou bien M. Musk considre que l'espace lui appartient parce qu'il est multimilliardaire ? 
> 
> Dire que l'ide est bonne, est une chose. Dire que l'intention affiche est louable, aussi. Mais, quelles sont les vritables intentions de cet individu ? 
> 
> Je ne crois absolument pas que des types comme lui, travaillent pour le bien commun. Donc, je trouve que la France Insoumise pose l une trs bonne question. Ce qui est dommage, c'est que les autres politiciens ne soient plus capables de penser par eux-mmes (tout comme certains ici, qui ne jurent que par le progrs ou la haine que leur inspire LFI et Mlenchon, les pauvres...)


Les satelites orbitent autour de la plante, ils ne restent pas au dessus d'un pays en particulier.

Et ca fait longtemps, trs longtemps, que l'espace est utilis par des satellites appartenant pour la plupart  des entreprises prives. 

Je ne vois pas ce que pourra faire Melenchon contre le projet Starlink tant donn que la France (tout comme les autres pays) ne peut s'opposer au lancement des satellites et au fait que ceux-ci vont orbiter autour de la plante. Le droit  l'espace et plus particulirement le principe de droit  l'exploration et  l'utilisation est suffisamment vague pour que Musk (ou tout autre personne ayant suffisamment de ressources) puisse y envoyer sa flotte de satellite.

Pour ma part, je suis pour ce projet. Cela va permettre normment de chose justement pour le bien commun.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les satelites orbitent autour de la plante, ils ne restent pas au dessus d'un pays en particulier.


a n'empche pas qu'ils survolent des pays sans que ces pays n'aient donn leur autorisation.



> Et ca fait longtemps, trs longtemps, que l'espace est utilis par des satellites appartenant pour la plupart  des entreprises prives.


Oui, avec accord gouvernemental.




> Je ne vois pas ce que pourra faire Melenchon contre le projet Starlink tant donn que la France (tout comme les autres pays) ne peut s'opposer au lancement des satellites et au fait que ceux-ci vont orbiter autour de la plante. Le droit  l'espace et plus particulirement le principe de droit  l'exploration et  l'utilisation est suffisamment vague pour que Musk (ou tout autre personne ayant suffisamment de ressources) puisse y envoyer sa flotte de satellite.


En fait, je pense que ce moratoire, pourrait faire, c'est : 1) faire prendre conscience aux gens que l'espace est privatis pour le bien des milliardaires sans aucun cadre. 2) faire rflchir les pays et les pousser  adopter une lgislation mondial sur ce phnomne.




> Pour ma part, je suis pour ce projet. Cela va permettre normment de chose justement pour le bien commun.


Ah ! Oui ? Et lesquelles par exemples ?
Et le bien commun de qui ? E. Musk et ses actionnaires ?

----------


## Karshick

> Ah ! Oui ? Et lesquelles par exemples ?
> Et le bien commun de qui ? E. Musk et ses actionnaires ?


L'accs  Internet aux endroits dfavoriss et le fait de se passer  terme de toute cette multitude de cbles qui passent sous terre et sous mer sur une longue distance une fois la technologie bien maitrise.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour ma part, je suis pour ce projet. Cela va permettre normment de chose justement pour le bien commun.


Ouais les routiers vont pouvoir regarder Twitch en conduisant  :+1:  ::P: 



> Musk, dans un tweet hier, a prcis que SpaceX  ne connecte pas les voitures Tesla  Starlink  avec les terminaux ESIM, notant que le  terminal est beaucoup trop grand. C'est pour les avions, les bateaux, *les gros camions* et les vhicules rcratifs , a dclar Musk.  Cette demande franchit une nouvelle tape en demandant une autorisation pour les ESIM qui permettra l'extension de ce rseau des foyers et des bureaux aux vhicules, navires et avions. Ces services renforceront la scurit des plates-formes mobiles et permettront aux oprateurs et aux passagers d'accder  des services qui permettent d'accrotre la productivit , a dclar Goldman.


Non mais srieusement c'est cool de pouvoir avoir un bon accs internet quand on vit dans une cabane dans la jungle  :+1: 
Mais pour ceux qui ne vivent pas trs loin de la civilisation le mieux c'est que la fibre optique se dveloppe.




> La question  se poser, c'est QUI a donn  M. E. Musk le droit d'installer des milliers de satellites autour de la plante


La FCC je crois :
SpaceX obtient l'approbation de la FCC pour vendre l'Internet haut dbit en mode sans fil aux foyers du monde entier  travers son projet StarLink

Le nombre de satellites en orbite va tre multipli :
SpaceX submits paperwork for 30,000 more Starlink satellites



> The United Nations Office for Outer Space Affairs said in April that *approximately 8,500 satellites, probes, landers, crewed spacecraft, cargo craft and space station flight elements have been launched into Earth orbit or beyond since 1957*, when Sputnik launched. If SpaceX launches 30,000 Starlink satellites in addition to the 12,000 it already planned, the company will by itself be responsible for about a fivefold increase in the number of spacecraft launched by humanity.


Starlink ne sera pas la seule entreprise  lancer des milliers de satellites, Amazon va faire pareil, et aprs il y aura peut-tre la Chine, l'UE, ou n'importe quoi.




> le fait de se passer  terme de toute cette multitude de cbles qui passent sous terre et sous mer sur une longue distance une fois la technologie bien maitrise.


Ce serait une ide catastrophique. Il faut absolument maintenir en tat de marche la fibre optique qui traverse les ocans.
Sur le long terme c'est moins polluant et moins cher d'utiliser des cbles que des satellites.

----------


## pmithrandir

Et tu vois ca comme un progrs ?

On consomme bien moins de ressources en faisant transiter des informations par cble que par l'air. Que ca sit pour mettre en place le systme que pour le maintenir et payer ses couts de fonctionnement.

Oui, on dessert les personnes au milieu de nul part... mais est ce que ca vaut le coup ?
Est ce que l'immense majorit des humains doivent voir leur environnement dtrior pour que 1% de la population ai accs a internet en haut dbit dans la pampa ? A la base, c'est aussi un choix d'habiter au milieu de nul ^part, avec les avantages et les inconvnients.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> L'accs  Internet aux endroits dfavoriss et le fait de se passer  terme de toute cette multitude de cbles qui passent sous terre et sous mer sur une longue distance une fois la technologie bien maitrise.


Tout a parce que des socits prives ne font pas leur boulot et ne tiennent pas leurs engagements ! Si l'tat faisait son boulot, ou disons plutt, s'il y avait vraiment un tat, les Oranges/Bouygues/SFR/Free auraient depuis longtemps couverts 100% du territoire en 4G et en fibre. Et, Starlink n'aurait aucun intrt.

Ce qui est valable en France, l'est tout autant dans les autres pays.

Quant aux multitudes de cbles, a ne les changera pas. 
Et puis changer quelques cbles pour des milliers (millions) de satellites, je ne sais pas si on y gagne vraiment !  ::calim2::

----------


## Uther

> Il me semble que la France est encore maitre de comment elle attribue l'usage des frquences d'ondes sur son territoire, starlink ne peut pas arriver et dire "je prend la bande xGhz" partout dans le monde et que chaque pays ferme sa gueule...


En effet la France est maitre de ses frquence et a n'est pas du tout comme a que a se passe. Starlink n'arrive pas en simposant avec ses gros sabots. Les satellites mettent dans une plage internationale rserve aux satellites de tlcommunication et il a demand aux autorits franaises une autorisation tout  fait lgale pour les dispositif de rception, que l'ARCEP n'a pas de raison particulire de refuser tant donn qu'il existe dj d'autres oprateurs qui font de mme. 




> Bref, par principe de la neutralit du web, je suis plutt contre le fait d'avoir une infrastructure de communication aux mains d'une entreprise prive, qui plus est amricaine.


Je sais pas si tu es au courant, mais la quasi intgralit des grosses infrastructures du net sont dj prives. 
Et le principe de neutralit du net n'a rien a voir : Starlink le respecte pour le moment contrairement a certains oprateurs fillaires.




> Mais je pense que la nature mrite un certain respect, surtout quand ces dcisions sont irrversibles.


Ce qui ce passe en orbite n'a rien a voir avec la nature et les satellites en orbite basse finissent par rentrer dans latmosphre ou ils sont dsintgrs, gnralement en moins de 5 ans , s'ils ne sont pas rgulirement repositionns, donc a n'est pas irrversible. 




> a n'empche pas qu'ils survolent des pays sans que ces pays n'aient donn leur autorisation.


Et la limite de la proprit du ciel va jusqu' quelle hauteur selon toi ?  Est-ce que la Lune est de la responsabilit de  la France quand elle est positionne juste au dessus ?




> Ah ! Oui ? Et lesquelles par exemples ?
> Et le bien commun de qui ? E. Musk et ses actionnaires ?


Les gens qui n'ont pas accs a une connexion internet fiable.




> On consomme bien moins de ressources en faisant transiter des informations par cble que par l'air. Que ca sit pour mettre en place le systme que pour le maintenir et payer ses couts de fonctionnement.


Tout dpend de la couverture que tu souhaite. Des travaux pour couvrir 99% du territoire par cble, a va certainement consommer normment plus de ressources.




> Oui, on dessert les personnes au milieu de nul part... mais est ce que ca vaut le coup ?
> Est ce que l'immense majorit des humains doivent voir leur environnement dtrior pour que 1% de la population ai accs a internet en haut dbit dans la pampa ? A la base, c'est aussi un choix d'habiter au milieu de nul ^part, avec les avantages et les inconvnients.


La question c'est  quel niveau de couverture est-ce que l'on dcide que a vaut plus le coup ? En pratique tout le monde estime cette limite en fonction de sa situation personnelle.

----------


## AoCannaille

> En effet la France est maitre de ses frquence et a n'est pas du tout comme a que a se passe. Starlink n'arrive pas en simposant avec ses gros sabots. Les satellites mettent dans une plage internationale rserve aux satellites de tlcommunication et il a demand aux autorits franaises une autorisation tout  fait lgale pour les dispositif de rception, que l'ARCEP n'a pas de raison particulire de refuser tant donn qu'il existe dj d'autres oprateurs qui font de mme.


Soit, mais ne penses-tu pas qu'en terme d'volution technologique, pour permettre de meilleurs dbits etc. Les frquences vont voluer avec le temps, et qu'une fois son monopole tabli, et  coup de lobbying, Starlink n'imposera pas ce qu'il considrera tre une nouvelle norme? 




> Je sais pas si tu es au courant, mais la quasi intgralit des grosses infrastructures du net sont dj prives.


Tout  fait, mais en contrat et sous la lgislation du pays dans lequel ils oprent, pas de leur pays d'origine.




> Et le principe de neutralit du net n'a rien a voir : Starlink le respecte pour le moment contrairement a certains oprateurs fillaires.


Quand je parlais de neutralit du web, j'voquais bel et bien l'impact des lois des USA sur starlink, et si pour l'instant Starlink n'a pas eu  y droger, ce sera une autre affaire quand les USA changeront d'avis.
Et sache que je regrette parfaitement galement que les oprateurs filaire ne respectent pas la neutralit du net. Mais que veux-tu, le systme judiciaire franais est tel que les amendes max attribuables ne font que rarement peur aux industriels...

En rsum, le combo acteur priv d'origine tats-unienne fournissant un service mondial ne me plait absolument pas en terme de souverainet nationale.

----------


## Uther

> Soit, mais ne penses-tu pas qu'en terme d'volution technologique, pour permettre de meilleurs dbits etc. Les frquences vont voluer avec le temps, et qu'une fois son monopole tabli, et  coup de lobbying, Starlink n'imposera pas ce qu'il considrera tre une nouvelle norme?


a sera comme pour les autre technologies : nouvelles frquence, nouvelle demande. C'est a l'ARCEP de valider ou non. Il ne semble pas qu'il y ait de contraintes pour le moment comme pour la tlphonie mobile, le jour ou il y en aura, a sera  l'ARCEP de faire les arbitrages, c'est sont rle, et c'est au contraire ce qui a permis  Free d'arriver sur le march  et de modifier l'oligopole tabli.




> Tout  fait, mais en contrat et sous la lgislation du pays dans lequel ils oprent, pas de leur pays d'origine.


SpaceX a aussi des infrastructures au sol en France, et il doit avoir les autorisations pour commercialiser les dispositifs rcepteurs, c'est pour a qu'il a fait des demandes  l'Arcep.




> En rsum, le combo acteur priv d'origine tats-unienne fournissant un service mondial ne me plait absolument pas en terme de souverainet nationale.


 a me plais pas particulirement non plus, mais c'est pas comme si on leur confiait l'ensemble du rseau internet. Starlink ne couvrira de toute faon qu'une fraction des utilisateurs et il y a de la concurrence sur les rails. Les rseaux mobiles et de fibre sont bien plus stratgiques en matire d'impact sur la souverainet.

----------


## AoCannaille

> a sera comme pour les autre technologie, nouvelles frquence : nouvelle demande, c'est a l'ARCEP de valider ou non. Il ne semble pas qu'il y ait de contraintes pour le moment comme pour la tlphonie mobile, le jour ou il y en aura, a sera  l'ARCEP de faire les arbitrages, c'est sont rle elle a permis a Free d'arriver et de modifier l'oligopole tabli.


Soit, mme si j'ai tjrs des doutes sur la capacit de l'ARCEP  briser un monopole francofranais et de briser un monopole amricain, la politique et la diplomatie va rentrer dans la dance, toussa toussa...




> SpaceX a aussi des infrastructures au sol en France, et il doit avoir les autorisations pour commercialiser les dispositifs rcepteurs, c'est pour a qu'il a fait des demandes  l'Arcep.


Ah, j'avais loup cette information, merci  ::): 
Mais du coup, je croyais que l'intert de startlink tait justement de ne pas avoir besoin d'infrastructures ?
Pour les dispositifs recepteurs, j'espre qu'une norme arrivera vite en jeu pour avoir plusieurs constructeurs sur le march.

----------


## Uther

Vu qu'un satellite en orbite basse ne peut pas contacter directement l'autre bout de la terre, Starlink a bien besoin de stations pour tre en contact avec le reste de l'internet. Il en faut juste beaucoup moins que pour d'autres technologies. Il ne devrait y avoir qu'une ou deux stations en France. A terme Elon Musk prvoit de pouvoir faire dialoguer les satellites entre eux pour desservir les zones ou il est compliqu d'installer des stations (c'est actuellement en exprimentation au ple nord), mais renvoyer vers une station proche reste la technique prioritaire.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Vu qu'un satellite en orbite basse ne peut pas contacter directement l'autre bout de la terre, Starlink a bien besoin de stations pour tre en contact avec le reste de l'internet. Il en faut juste beaucoup moins que pour d'autres technologies. Il ne devrait y avoir qu'une ou deux stations en France. A terme Elon Musk prvoit de pouvoir faire dialoguer les satellites entre eux pour desservir les zones ou il est compliqu d'installer des stations (c'est actuellement en exprimentation au ple nord), mais renvoyer vers une station proche reste la technique prioritaire.


Suis-je bte... Mais je m'attendais  une station par continent, pas par pays. Mais en effet, en terme de performance, c'est logique de multiplier les points d'entres. Jusqu' ce que les data centers soient dans les satellites ^^ (ce qui rendrait le terme "cloud" beaucoup plus terre--terre, si j'ose dire  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## kain_tn

> Et la limite de la proprit du ciel va jusqu' quelle hauteur selon toi ?  Est-ce que la Lune est de la responsabilit de  la France quand elle est positionne juste au dessus ?


Disons qu'on peut reformuler le problme diffremment et voir si a te choque: quand j'tais gamin, je me souviens avoir lu une BD spirou et fantasio dans laquelle un "super-mchant" mgalomane utilisait la lune pour y faire de la publicit pour une marque bien connue de soda:



Puisque que tu parles de la lune, qui bien videmment n'appartient pas  la France (mais qui passe quand mme au dessus de ta tte), est-ce que a ne te choquerait pas de la voir dfigure pour le seul bnfice financier de certains?

On peut quand mme admettre que tout le monde ne soit pas forcment ravi de voir passer des constellations de satellites par une belle nuit d't, tout a pour vhiculer des vidos de chats, non?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Uther

Attention, je ne dis pas qu'il faut faire n'importe quoi dans l'espace. Je dis juste que a n'a pas de sens de considrer que l'espace au dessus d'un pays est de sa responsabilit.

La pollution lumineuse est un problme, mais je doute que Starlink gne normment ceux qui veulent apprcier un ciel toil vu que la grande majorit de la nuit, les satellites seront dans le cne d'ombre de la terre. Le problme numro un pour l'observation des toiles restera avant tout l'clairage public. Et je propose  tout ceux qui veulent expliquer aux gens de la campagne qu'ils n'ont pas le droit  un internet rapide, de commencer par aller expliquer aux gens des villes qu'ils doivent arrter d'clairer l'extrieur, car c'est de trs loin le premier soucis qui empche de bien observer le ciel.

Le problme d'observation du ciel, c'est surtout pour les astronomes et particulirement ceux qui font de la photo car ils auront une plus grande probabilit qu'un satellite passe devant leur cible. Il y a dj des systmes de filtre pour contrebalancer ce problme, mais a leur complique normment la tche.

----------


## pmithrandir

Par nature, J entends environnement naturel.

Comme je le disais starlink n est que le premier. 

Si eux font des efforts pour la pollution lumineuse, Quid du suivant.

Le soucis c est que l on a aucune rgle ou autorit et du coup... On va avoir des abus.

----------


## 4sStylZ

Pour ma part je suis d'accord aussi sur le fait que cela amliorerai la situation des zones mal desservies, mais je suis contre le fait d'avoir 42000 machins en metal qui tournent autour de la terre.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pour ma part je suis d'accord aussi sur le fait que cela amliorerai la situation des zones mal desservies, mais je suis contre le fait d'avoir 42000 machins en metal qui tournent autour de la terre.


Oui, enfin 42 000 pour Starlink, Amazon et consort vont surement vouloir la mme chose, donc on rajoute 42000 et encore 42000 ...  ::roll:: 

C'est le mme problme avec les antennes xG, on a celles de Bouygues, d'Orange, de SFR, de Free alors que si c'est l'tat qui le grait, a diminuerait le nombre de ces horreurs, et on couvrirait toute la France avec 1/10me de matos (comme le matos n'est pas fabriqu en France, a n'aura pas d'impact sur les emplois franais).

----------


## tpericard

> Que pensez-vous des arguments proposs par cet amendement ?


Recevables. 
Trop de satellites au final pour un seul type d'utilisation, 42 000 si j'ai bien lu. Et le tout aux mains d'une seule firme.
La France est elle vraiment un pays qui a besoin de ce service ...





> Que pensez-vous de la dcision de l'Assemble nationale qui l'a dclar irrecevable ?


C'est incroyable de voir cette dcision, trs, trs politique.





> Que pensez-vous de Starlink ? Aimeriez-vous l'essayer ?


Rien de bien pour un pays comme la France. Il faut dvelopper la 4G (dans les zones blanches par exemple) et la 5G, sans oublier la fibre.

----------


## zan974

Ok on refuse
Pourquoi ?
nos villes illuminent la nuit plus que les satellites
sinon France = petit pays
nous sommes parmi les plus grands pollueurs aux monde mais le ciel vous concernent ????
sinon nantis que nous sommes, on a le cable. je viens d'Afrique et on a besoin d'internet.
hormis orange  prix exessif, que nous restent ils ? juste Orange ? bof

----------


## ddoumeche

J'coutais Franois Ruffin parler l'autre jour sur le Mercosur, et je trouve extrmement regretable ce tropisme obsuranto-ecolo-principe-de-prcautionisme bobo-chiraquien semblant habiter la gauche contemporaine.




Entre lui dnoncant le trait commercial avec le Brsil pouss par les forces libre changistes de l'UE (et les histoires de gros sous et d'amiti au Portugal), parce que cela va renforcer l'effet de serre et la dforestation (oui d'accord .. mais ce n'est pas notre problme), et la LFI dnoncant la 5G puis internet par satellite parce que cela transmettrait le covid ou polluerait le ciel nocturne qu'ils ne regardent jamais, on est de plus en plus dans la politique spectacle.
Les oliennes sont une nuisance visuelle bien plus prononce que les satelittes, cela ne semble pas les gner.

Tant qu' partir dans cette logique idiote, il n'y aurait qu' vendre du nuclaire aux brsiliens pour que leurs vaches mettent autant de GES que les vaches franaises, selon le rapport machin qu'il cite. C'est l'effondrement, le vrai, le redoutable effondrement mental, du sans doute  l'action d'intellectuels de bas tage qui peuplent ces structures politiques.

Comme Gal Giraud qui, quand on l'coute attentivement, ne fait que recycler le blah-blah de ce vieux timbr de Klaus Schwab. Ecoutez plutot Todd, vous verrez que le niveau est nettement meilleur.

La gauche contemporaine semble avoir perdu de vue que l'lectorat tait guid par des principes de base comme le travail, l'accession  la proprit, l'ascension sociale, fonder une famille, l'instruction, et accessoirement la scurit et la justice, des taxes raisonnables et la culture. Pas par des chimres de pour dans 100 ans ou des horreurs artistiques contemporaine de madame Pauline Bazignan. 

De fait, la classe ouvrire qui reprsente un emploi sur cinq ne vote videment plus pour elle.
LFI et Ruffin devraient plutt proposer de rapatrier l'industrie lectronique et de fabriquer les equipements 5G et bientot 6G sur le sol bni de France, ainsi que les satelites du pre Munsk, et de faire du protectionnisme agricole, cela crerait plus de travail que les chambres d'htes et le bureaucratisme. Surtout en ce moment.

----------


## manestet

j'ai lu les commentaires ils sont tous intressant et pour la majorit recevable 
mais quid des personnes dont je fais partit qui n'ont accs  l'ADSL bas dbit 550 kbt  950 quand tout va bien et qui reprsente 47% de la population rurale
avec un accs  la fibre en arien prvu pour 2029 SI le projet voit le jour.
la 5G tant plus nocive que la pollution lumineuse

----------


## Christian_B

Outre le problme de l'emprise supplmentaire des Etats-Unis et de leurs lois abusives dj voqu, le nombre mme de satellites pose problme.
    Ces dizaines de milliers de satellites, et d'autres que pourraient lancer la concurrence comme dj dit, risquent d'entraner de nombreuses perturbations et incidents avec d'autres satellites plus utiles aux fonctions diverses, mto, cartographie, satellites bien moins nombreux assurant des communications multiplexes, etc. Sans compter la perturbation dj annonce des observations astronomiques. Et probablement des risques non ngligeables de chutes pour des satellites en orbite basse freins tt ou tard par la haute atmosphre quand ils ne seront plus en capacit de manuvrer.

    La desserte de zones isoles m'apparat comme un prtexte pour un tel dploiement extravagant de moyens.

    Et s'il faut un jour "nettoyer l'espace"  grands frais comme cela est dj  l'tude, qui paiera ? Pas ceux qui auront pollu, ou seulement en partie, s'il n'y a pas de lois internationales solides sur ce point. C'est mal parti, vue l'tat des relations internationales, y compris le droit arbitraire de blocage de certains pays  l'ONU. Et l'OMC n'est que le lieu de conciliation des grands marchands.

    Bien que ce soit diffrent, il y a l une irresponsabilit que l'on retrouve dans d'autres domaines, y compris plus essentiels :
- Les ptroliers pourris au statut lgal fictif rpandent leur pollution, et derrire des gens de bonne volont vont nettoyer, y compris en prenant des risques pour leur sant.
- Les consquences  long terme du nuclaire (des milliers d'annes) sont ignores tant que cela n'a pas d'effets sur l'conomie  court terme. Tant pis pour nos descendants.
- Inutile d'insister lourdement sur l'irresponsabilit climatique. On fait bruyamment des efforts bien insuffisants pour limiter les consquences.
- Adhsion implicite (dans les pays o on peut voter notamment) aux guerres, ventes d'armes et violences en tous genres conomiques et autres.
J'en oublie certainement.

    La responsabilit de dirigeants (publics ou privs) avant tout proccups de leur pouvoir et/ou de leurs bnfices est vidente.
    Mais qu'en est-il ce la responsabilit indirecte de chacun ?
    Et des freins rsultant :
- De l'ignorance ;
- De la crdulit devant les media les plus conventionnels, ou que devant des complotistes qui dtournent l'attention en ajoutant des aberrations imaginaires ou non prouves  celles bien relles et vrifiables ;
- De la passivit et du fatalisme : se croire impuissant c'est ne rien faire donc l'tre rellement.

    D'un autre ct la cristallisation parfois inattendue d'une prise de conscience soudaine dans certains domaines est facilite par le rseau mondial, malgr certaines censures. Qu'en rsultera-t-il ? Difficile  prvoir. Des mouvements #JenVeuxPas (ou analogue dans d'autres langues) pourraient-ils apparatre des certains des cas ci-dessus ? Qui sait ?

----------


## domi65

je suis conytre le projet starlink.
Mais les arguments du La France Insoumise sont absolument idiots. Que l'Arcep autorise ou non les frquences ne va rien changer ni  la pollution lumineuse ni au risque de collision. cette "cabale" est en plus totalement populiste dans la mesure ou FLI sais trs bien que si cette autorisation ne serait pas donne, l'UE s'en mlerait pour cause de distorsion de concurrence car l'internet par satellite est dj propos sur notre territoire.

----------


## Christian_B

> La vitesse de la lumire (souvent reprsente par la lettre c) ne serait pas une constante par hasard ???


La vitesse de la lumire n'est constante que dans le vide. Dans tous les autres cas (gaz, liquide, solide ...)  elle est freine. C'est mme pour cela qu'elle peut tre inflchie lorsqu'elle arrive en oblique sur un matriau  diffrent (ou pression donc densit diffrente pour un gaz) => Systmes optiques, mirages par temps ensoleill, etc.

----------


## Christian_B

> je suis conytre le projet starlink.
> Mais les arguments du La France Insoumise sont absolument idiots. Que l'Arcep autorise ou non les frquences ne va rien changer ni  la pollution lumineuse ni au risque de collision. cette "cabale" est en plus totalement populiste dans la mesure ou FLI sais trs bien que si cette autorisation ne serait pas donne, l'UE s'en mlerait pour cause de distorsion de concurrence car l'internet par satellite est dj propos sur notre territoire.


A quelle conditions ? je n'ai pas entendu dire qu'il y ait dj un systme d'un ordre de grandeur comparable. Et par les temps qui courent, les membres de l'UE peuvent trs bien dcider des restriction par rapport aux E.U. Le temps des concessions naves ou complices  sens unique est un peu pass quand mme. Et le dpart de la G.B. a affaibli le camp des partisans inconditionnels des E.U.

----------


## calvaire

> La vitesse de la lumire n'est constante que dans le vide. Dans tous les autres cas (gaz, liquide, solide ...)  elle est freine. C'est mme pour cela qu'elle peut tre inflchie lorsqu'elle arrive en oblique sur un matriau  diffrent (ou pression donc densit diffrente pour un gaz) => Systmes optiques, mirages par temps ensoleill, etc.


y'a meme des cristaux qui permette de la retenir normment, c'est peut tre les futur ampoules de demain

----------


## MICKBRU

Pour La France Insoumise le "droit  lobscurit" s'avre plutt tre le droit  l'obscurantisme... ::D:

----------


## Christian_B

> y'a meme des cristaux qui permette de la retenir normment, c'est peut tre les futur ampoules de demain


JL, j ne vois pas de quoi il peut s'agir. Les matriaux phophorescents absorbent la lumire et en mettent ensuite progressivement (avec une couleur diffrente). Mais l'effet n'est gure efficace compar  d'autres moyens, notamment les LED. Et il faudrait souvent les "recharger" : Soit les sortir au soleil le jour (pratique  ::?: ). Ou amener des quantits importantes de lumire par fibre optique. Gure concevable.

----------


## Christian_B

> Entre lui dnoncant le trait commercial avec le Brsil pouss par les forces libre changistes de l'UE (et les histoires de gros sous et d'amiti au Portugal), parce que cela va renforcer l'effet de serre et la dforestation (oui d'accord .. mais ce n'est pas notre problme), et la LFI dnoncant la 5G puis internet par satellite parce que cela transmettrait le covid ou polluerait le ciel nocturne qu'ils ne regardent jamais, on est de plus en plus dans la politique spectacle.
> Les oliennes sont une nuisance visuelle bien plus prononce que les satelittes, cela ne semble pas les gner.


Quelques points fort contestables dans ce passage :

- Vous critiquez d'abord quelqu'un dnonant un systme dont vous admettez les consquences graves. Je ne vois pas la cohrence de ce point de vue. "Ce n'est pas notre problme" : tant que l'on n'est pas en dictature, les dcisions prises en notre nom sont le problme de tous il me semble. Et se montrer indiffrent  l'avenir comme vous le confirmez un peu plus loin me parat irresponsable et goste.

- Par ailleurs o avez-vous vu que LFI (ou n'importe quel homme politique ou journaliste un peu srieux) prtendait qu'un rseau (satellite ou autres) donnait le covid ? Amalgame malhonnte et absurde avec quelques arrirs mentaux qui ne valent mme pas la peine d'en parler.
Quand  la pollution lumineuse elle n'est qu'un des aspects comme je l'ai indiqu.

- Pour ce qui est de la 5G, sa seule utilit plausible est la transmission d'images vido de bonne qualit. C'est  dire essentiellement des camras de vidosurveillance (publiques ou prives). Y compris les sonnettes "intelligentes"  ::roll:: . Car je vois mal des gens regarder des films en haute qualit dans la rue sur leur tlphone portable.  
Autrement le vague discours sur "l'internet des objets" n'a gure de sens. Si on tient absolument  la domotique (gnralement dpendante artificiellement de serveurs spcifiques plutt que faite par liaison tlphonique directe), on n'a pas besoin de la bande passante de la 5G pour donner des instructions  des appareils connects ou recevoir des informations utiles. Ce genre de "progrs" a un seul but : faire gagner de l'argent  ceux qui le vendent, indpendamment de l'utilit.
Ne pas vouloir  tout prix les derniers gadgets  la mode ou interroger l'orientation prise par certaines technologies n'a rien  voir avec l'obscurantisme. il serait plutt du ct de ceux qui acceptent tout sans se poser de questions.

Quand aux oliennes, c'est vrai qu'elles peuvent prsenter des inconvnients. D'autre part elles n'exploitent l'nergie solaire que trs indirectement et donc de manire peu efficace.
Il faudrait plus de recherches sur le solaire. Et des solutions existent dans certains cas, qui ont t peu dveloppes car elles sont plus artisanales et n'intressent pas les grands groupes industriels. Notamment le chauffage solaire des maisons, en rsum par murs noirs avec serre, circulation d'eau et rservoir pour chauffer la nuit. Cela n'est gure plus compliqu que les anciens chauffages centraux  eau et avec un rendement qui peut tre proche de 100%. Mais c'est plus facile  faire sur des maisons neuves et cela aurait t favoris depuis longtemps si des intrts particuliers n'avaient pas prim.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Quelques points fort contestables dans ce passage :
> 
> - Vous critiquez d'abord quelqu'un dnonant un systme dont vous admettez les consquences graves. Je ne vois pas la cohrence de ce point de vue. "Ce n'est pas notre problme" : tant que l'on n'est pas en dictature, les dcisions prises en notre nom sont le problme de tous il me semble. Et se montrer indiffrent  l'avenir comme vous le confirmez un peu plus loin me parat irresponsable et goste.


Primo je ne vois pas de quelles consquences graves vous parlez, d'autant que les surfaces boises augmentent naturellement sur terre depuis qu'on les observe par satellites, notamment dans les pays avancs et l'Inde qui ont une politique active de reboisement.
La seule consquence grave sera la concurrence dloyale  nos leveurs, point qui se trouve en 5me position des procupations de monsieur Ruffin, derrire le bien-tre animal. Serait-ce un relent de mpris de classe de la part de ces rouges envers les paysans, dont le sort ne fait ni chaud ni froid aux politiciens  part peut-tre Jean Lassale, donc de quoi s'inquite-t'on ?
du fait que les vaches brziliennes mettent plus de GES que les francaises ? qui peut croire en des conneries pareilles ?

Secundo ce n'est pas notre problme et si demain la souverrainet des tats est remise en question sur ce point, alors le Brsil pourra porter plainte contre la France auprs de la Court Pnale Internationale pour la ralisation du viaduc du Millau (oh tout ce vilain bton) ou avoir ras 100 hectares de la fort de cadarache pour construire Iter.

Tertio, quand vous aurez plant des centaines d'arbres dans votre vie et leverez des tortues, vous pourrez certainement me donner des leons sur l'irresponsabilit et l'gosme.




> - Par ailleurs o avez-vous vu que LFI (ou n'importe quel homme politique ou journaliste un peu srieux) prtendait qu'un rseau (satellite ou autres) donnait le covid ? Amalgame malhonnte et absurde avec quelques arrirs mentaux qui ne valent mme pas la peine d'en parler.
> Quand  la pollution lumineuse elle n'est qu'un des aspects comme je l'ai indiqu.


C'est pourtant la catgorie socio-intellectuelle vise par cette prise de position, donc ne mprisez pas les gens dpasss par le progrs technique. Mais on pourrait en revenir uniquement au filaire et admirer les msanges perches sur les fils de tlphone, ce qui est fort joli, et galement interdire le WiMAX qui pourrait donner le cancer et des mycoses. On ne sait jamais, principe de prcaution.

Or je ne vois pas en quoi une ventuelle saturation inexistante (d'aprs la FCC) des orbites spatiaux concerne La France Insoumise sauf  tre ultracrpidarien. Pourquoi ne se sentent-ils concerns par l'encombrement des oliennes sur le territoire franais ? La rponse est vidente, par suivisme lectoraliste, comme si la place de LFI tait aujourd'hui de servir d'arrire garde aux verts.

Si certains croient faire de la rclame avec ce genre de discours, ils se fourvoient lourdement pour les raisons prcises antrieurement, car les singes d'amazonie ne votent pas et ne font pas la rvolution.

En attendant, starlink va tout de mme offrir internet  assez haut dbit  des centaines de milliers de mnages isols, ce que FT refuse de raliser car "ce n'est pas rentable de faire des rparations pour les lignes pour un ou deux foyers". L non plus rien de la part de LFI, qui pourtant est peut-etre consciente du souci (ou pas) mais comme ce n'est pas un problme socito-socital, ce ne les concerne pas.




> - Pour ce qui est de la 5G, sa seule utilit plausible est la transmission d'images vido de bonne qualit. C'est  dire essentiellement des camras de vidosurveillance (publiques ou prives). Y compris les sonnettes "intelligentes" . Car je vois mal des gens regarder des films en haute qualit dans la rue sur leur tlphone portable.


C'est vrai, les gens ne regardent pas _Chicago Police Department_ ni d'interview de Michel Cymes, le hros de la lutte contre le covid (sarcasme) lors de leur pause djeuner assis sur les parvis, mais leur voisine enregistre  son insu, prenant sa douche.
Autre fait incroyable, ma sonnette sonne et permet de visionner les visiteurs, et cela sans la 5G. Par contre, on ne peut pas la pirater ni la consulter sur son Android bien videment, on ne peut pas tout avoir.

Au cas o vous l'ignoriez, les autorites ont installs des millions de cameras partout dans le monde depuis 20 ans, et continuent de le faire. Pas besoin de la 5G pour cela, c'est fou le nombre de flux vidos que transmet une fibre optique.




> Autrement le vague discours sur "l'internet des objets" n'a gure de sens. Si on tient absolument  la domotique (gnralement dpendante artificiellement de serveurs spcifiques plutt que faite par liaison tlphonique directe), on n'a pas besoin de la bande passante de la 5G pour donner des instructions  des appareils connects ou recevoir des informations utiles. Ce genre de "progrs" a un seul but : faire gagner de l'argent  ceux qui le vendent, indpendamment de l'utilit.


Vous devez travailler dans la fonction publique, tre instit ou vivre d'une rente pour jouer ainsi les pres la morale. Dans le secteur priv, la production ou les services sont vendus pour payer les salaires, les investissements, amortir l'outil de production, dgager des marges et accessoirement rgler les taxes et cotisations qui font le salaire des fonctionaires et les retraites. Donc videment le but est de gagner de l'argent et pas de faire faillite, car on a ne peut vivre  crdit ternellement ... sauf  tre une entreprise publique proposant la retraite  50 ans ou une dure hebdomadaire de travail de 20h/jour paye par le contribuable ou les activits librales.

Et si un quartier entier s'quipe en IoT (internet of things, cad les objects connects), la consommation de bande passante sera colossale et imposera la 5G, surtout si le quartier est  Hong Kong. Ce qui ne me fait ni chaud ni froid, car quand les gens en auront marre des devoir rparer leur tondeuse  gazon chez le fabricant comme cela se passe dja avec les tracteurs, ils retaperont des modles  moteur thermiques.

Donc non on n'a pas besoin d'avoir des machines  laver en ligne ou des voitures avec radar de recul ou ESP, mais cela fait vendre. Mais si les obscurantistes franais refusant l'IoT, ces gadgets seront connects en Asie pour payer les salaires des fonctionnaires asiatiques au lieu des rentiers europens, et commercialiss en Europe. Comme cela se fait depuis 50 ans, le _made in taiwan_ n'est pas tout rcent. Et dans 30 ans, les asiatiques se plaindront de ce que les gants chinois de la High Tech ouvrent des ateliers de fabrication d'Iphone XIX en France l o la main d'oeuvre est beaucoup moins chre.




> Ne pas vouloir  tout prix les derniers gadgets  la mode ou interroger l'orientation prise par certaines technologies n'a rien  voir avec l'obscurantisme. il serait plutt du ct de ceux qui acceptent tout sans se poser de questions.


Prenez un BlackBerry Curve, on en trouve encore sur leboncoin. Ils sont en 3G et taient un marqueur social surtout depuis qu'Obama paradait avec le sien, vous pourrez crner avez comme mes anciens responsable de services. Continuer  vous posez les mauvaises questions, et ne vous procupez pas de dcider  la place des autres ce qui est bon pour eux.

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,



> [] ne vous proccupez pas de dcider  la place des autres ce qui est bon pour eux.


C'est bien joli cette phrase qui "claque" bien, mais c'est de l'enfumage.

Par exemple, ce qui est bon pour les actionnaires c'est de nous faire bouffer de la merde toxique  pas cher et on est quand mme directement concerns, hein ! Faudra donc bien qu'on dcide  leur place d'arrter ces dbilits, et s'ils ne sont pas contents, les stocks restants on les leur fera bouffer, comme a on en sera vite dbarasss -- des stocks et des dbiles qui ont pouss  la roue pour construire ce monde qui n'en est pas un, en fait, juste une machine pour augmenter leur enrichissement.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Bonjour,
> 
> C'est bien joli cette phrase qui "claque" bien, mais c'est de l'enfumage.
> 
> Par exemple, ce qui est bon pour les actionnaires c'est de nous faire bouffer de la merde toxique  pas cher et on est quand mme directement concerns, hein ! Faudra donc bien qu'on dcide  leur place d'arrter ces dbilits, et s'ils ne sont pas contents, les stocks restants on les leur fera bouffer, comme a on en sera vite dbarasss -- des stocks et des dbiles qui ont pouss  la roue pour construire ce monde qui n'en est pas un, en fait, juste une machine pour augmenter leur enrichissement.


Je vous parle des paysans, vous me parlez des actionnaires dont ne sait o, demain vous me parlerez des ouvriers du textile au bengladesh, puis d'Oliver Twist. Les paysans sont-il des salauds de capitalistes actionnaires,  forciori les paysans brsiliens ? rvant le soir du nombre d'enfants hexagonaux a qui ils ont refil le cancer. C'est le cas  vous coutez.

----------


## Christian_B

*ddoumeche*, je n'ai pas compris pourquoi aprs avoir dit "parce que cela va renforcer l'effet de serre et la dforestation (oui d'accord .. mais ce n'est pas notre problme)" vous dites maintenant :



> Primo je ne vois pas de quelles consquences graves vous parlez, d'autant que les surfaces boises augmentent naturellement sur terre depuis qu'on les observe par satellites, notamment dans les pays avancs et l'Inde qui ont une politique active de reboisement.


Le point cl est ici l'effet de serre. Accessoirement, concernant la surface de la fort, il ne semble pas qu'elle augmente globalement, au contraire, mais ce serait compliqu  discuter car certaines "surfaces boises" (plantation d'arbres aligns, sans sous-bois, pour produire du papier ou des palettes jetables etc) ne sont plus des forts.

Ensuite, la question n'est pas la qualit des mthodes d'levage (ou d'agriculture), pour lesquelles la France, n'est d'ailleurs pas sauf exception un modle.
C'est l'absurdit de la circulation  longue distance (et pas seulement dans votre exemple) du type : Pays producteur amricain => Pays producteur comme la France dans le mme domaine => Envoi en Afrique de productions franaises subventionnes qui mettent en difficults les petits paysans africains. Ou nombreux cas similaires, avec  la cl dpenses nergtiques et pollution du transport, de la rfrigration, bateaux inutiles etc.

Pour contrer ma critique de ceux qui prtendent que la 5g transmet le covid, vous en faites une catgorie "socio-intellectuelle" assimile abusivement aux gens "dpasss par le progrs technique". Pas besoin de relles notions techniques pour voir l'absurdit du propos. La catgorie concerne serait plutt celle des complotistes, pas si nombreux mais trs actifs et bruyants. Tournure d'esprit trs spciale.

La FCC ne s'occupe pas de "saturation des orbites" (??) mais de l'attribution des frquences.
Par ailleurs vous semblez croire qu'il n'y a que deux solutions pour desservir les zones peu peuples, une armada de satellites disproportionne pour le but annonc ou des fils ariens (plutt une plaisanterie qu'une alternative). Diffrentes faon existent d'amliorer la couverture par des metteurs terrestres supplmentaires (si les oprateur sont tenus de le faire). Bien que la 5g (frquences leves) complique le problme.
Et plus loin vous confondez le dbit des liaisons terminales 5g (individuelles) et le dbit du rseau commun (multiplex) en fonction du nombre des liaisons actives. La 5g ne facilite en rien la ralisation d'un rseau en zone dense, au contraire. Vous tes rellement ingnieur ? 




> Dans le secteur priv, la production ou les services sont vendus pour payer les salaires, les investissements, amortir l'outil de production, dgager des marges [...]


Que le travail, les charges, etc doivent tre pays, videmment. Mais la question est : est-ce que le but est de produire quelque chose d'utile (et sans inconvnient excessifs). Le problme du systme actuel est de produire pour produire. Il n'y a pas qu'une faon d'envisager le progrs technique. Et quoique vous pensiez que "ce n'est pas notre problme", il faudra de plus en plus faire des choix par ncessit. Quitte  modifier la rpartition du travail et des revenus, ce qui n'est certes pas simple.
Vous connaissez certainement :
"Toute personne croyant qu'une croissance exponentielle peut durer indfiniment dans un monde fini est soit un fou, soit un conomiste." (Kenneth E. Boulding, annes 60).

Vous mettez en cause mon statut social, faon discutable de botter en touche (j'ai travaill dans la maintenance des centraux France Tlcom et je n'lve pas de tortues, en effet, mais ce n'est pas la question). Et vous vous prsentez  la fois comme "Ingnieur recherche et dveloppement" et dans votre rponse, apparemment comme un arboriculteur. Difficile  concilier avec les propos auxquels je ragissais.

Pas vu le rapport entre mon propos et cette histoire de tlphone pour frimer. Mon vieux tlphone 2.75g me sert surtout pour les sms (devenus quasi-indispensables pour le compte bancaire, etc).

Enfin j'aurai du moins appris le terme rare "ultracrpidarien"  ::):  Apparemment, vous l'appliquez  des hommes politiques qui ont le mauvais got de parler de questions politiques (les choix technico-conomiques en font partie).

----------


## ddoumeche

Je n'ai jamais dit au premier chef que l'effet de serre et la dforestation taient graves, il faut tablir une nuance entre un phnomne et sa gravit. Et si vous n'avez pas compris ma prcdente rponse, relisez l  tte repose.

Ma position sur l'effet de serre est fort connue, je n'y reviendrais pas.

Que nous disent les satelites ? que la surface boise terrestre s'est acrue depuis 30 ans, malgr la dforestation dans certains pays... qui est indniable mais parfois exagre, ainsi la foret amazonienne est intouche  95% voir  90% aujourd'hui, ce que l'on peut aisement vrifier  sur Google Maps. Et sa surface est gale  9 fois la France, elle ne se sera pas rase avant longtemps au rythme actuel. 

Ce phnomne de verdissement ne pouvait pas ne pas tre prvu, et avait donc t prvu par de nombreux cologistes & climatologues ... mais pass sous silence car politiquement incorrect.

Planter des alles d'arbres pour faire des palettes, forme bien des forts, qui n'ont aucun charme c'est certain. Elles ne ressemblent gure  Brocliandre et on y trouve peu de champignons. Mais ce sont toujours des arbres absorbant ce CO2 qui vous inquite tant, mais aussi metteurs d'arosols fortement contributeur  la formation nuageuse.
Croyez-vous nanmoins que ces nouvelles forets dont la surface a t multiplies par 3 en 200 ans en France ne servent qu' faire des palettes et des charpentes de maison, et que donc c'est mal ? un chne atteint sa taille adulte en 150 ans, et grce aux chnes plants par l'homme, on reconstruira la cathdrale Notre-Dame, bnie soit-elle entre toutes les femmes.



Croyez-vous galement que couper 5% de la fort amazonienne va provoquer un acroissement de l'effet de serre, des inondations, des temptes, la mort des koalas, la ressurgence de la peste noire ? Il y a des choses plus graves que cela et qui nous concernent directement, comme la pauvrete ou l'emploi en France.




> Ensuite, la question n'est pas la qualit des mthodes d'levage (ou d'agriculture), pour lesquelles la France, n'est d'ailleurs pas sauf exception un modle.
> C'est l'absurdit de la circulation  longue distance (et pas seulement dans votre exemple) du type : Pays producteur amricain => Pays producteur comme la France dans le mme domaine => Envoi en Afrique de productions franaises subventionnes qui mettent en difficults les petits paysans africains. Ou nombreux cas similaires, avec  la cl dpenses nergtiques et pollution du transport, de la rfrigration, bateaux inutiles etc.


Si la la France n'est pas un exemple en terme de mthode d'levage, alors il faut vacuer la question du bien-tre animal, d'autant que les grosses vaches normandes dans les prs n'ont pas l'air plus traumatises que les vaches brsiliennes.

Si le boeuf nous venait de l'autre bout de monde, cela ne nous poserait aucun problme de principe. Nous ne sommes plus en l'an de grce 1400 et le commerce international s'est ouvert  de nouvelles routes, o transitent des matires prcieuses comme l'or, l'argent (au XIXme, tout l'argent des pices de monnaie chinoises venait d'Argentine), les pices, le sucre, donc potentiellement le boeuf.
Et il serait impossible de changer cet tat de fait  court terme, au vu du volume des changes, mme si cela serait souhaitable d'un point de vue conomique.

D'ailleurs faut-il cesser d'exporter vin et foie gras parce qu'ils transitent par bateaux et que cela du consomme du fioul ?

Et si les paysans africains ont les mme problmes que les notres,  savoir une forte pression comptitive, cela revient  admettre ce que je disais sur cette comptition dloyale.


Oui je parle de gens dpasss par le progrs technique, semblables aux aborignes d'Australie voyant un avion pour la premire fois, et pensant que le blanc qui en descend vient pour les tuer. Comme ici en France.

Nos aieux, eux, avaient bien compris que la technologie offraient des avantages incommensurables et exploitait le cinmatographe  bon essient pour produire des oeuvres immortelles. Ils ne se contentaient pas d'crire des romans.




> La FCC ne s'occupe pas de "saturation des orbites" (??) mais de l'attribution des frquences.


Ou je ne sais quelle administration americaine ayant autoris Munsk a lancer ses satelittes sur l'orbite en question, qu'importe, et qui donc estime qu'il n'y a pas de risque. Je ne vois toujours pas en quoi cela concerne l'extreme gauche, s'est-elle fixe comme objectif de dfendre le droit des satellites a disposer d'eux-mme, contre le mchant capitalisme ?

Alors oui certes on peut aussi utiliser les services d'autres prestataires comme ceux d'Iridium (galement en orbite basse) quoiqu' un cout plus lev (?), ou mettre des tours fort chres et inesthtiques qui ne rsolvent pas le problme .. que je connais personnellement puisque venant d'un petit patelin perdu.
La fibre commence d'ailleurs  peine a tre dploy dans les petites villes alors ne parlons pas des zones rurales avant 10 ou 15 ans. On peut galement attendre une solution eur-ro-pen-ne qui arrivera dans 20 ans s'ils mettent les bouches doubles.

Et non, je n'ai jamais prtendu tre ingnieur rseau.




> Que le travail, les charges, etc doivent tre pays, videmment. Mais la question est : est-ce que le but est de produire quelque chose d'utile (et sans inconvnient excessifs). Le problme du systme actuel est de produire pour produire. Il n'y a pas qu'une faon d'envisager le progrs technique. Et quoique vous pensiez que "ce n'est pas notre problme", il faudra de plus en plus faire des choix par ncessit. Quitte  modifier la rpartition du travail et des revenus, ce qui n'est certes pas simple.
> Vous connaissez certainement :
> "Toute personne croyant qu'une croissance exponentielle peut durer indfiniment dans un monde fini est soit un fou, soit un conomiste." (Kenneth E. Boulding, annes 60).


A ce jeu l, il faut dmanteler les antennes de radios et de tlvision qui sont superflues car nous avons la presse, mais galement le tlphone car nous avons le courrier et le tlgraphe, et le mtier  tisser car nous avons le rouet. Mais sinon, vous pouvez toujours produire quelque chose d'inutile et de dsuet et tenter de le vendre  l'international.

Je connais cette citation, et c'est de la charlatannerie mystique. Les conomistes savent parfaitement que la croissance n'est jamais infinie et toujours ponctue de crises. Il savent aussi que la croissance est quasi exponentielle depuis l'invention de la tour d'usinage par monsieur Vaucauson, et que ce n'est pas prt de changer tant que la rvolution industrielle n'a pas finit de faire le tour du monde.


Plus que votre status social qui m'est indiffrent, je souligne le fait que vous sciez la branche sur laquelle vous tes assis, au nom de la sauvegarde de votre monde rv d'avant. Mais l'idologie n'a pas sauv les retraites en URSS bien au contraire, le systme a fait faillite, le rouble a subit une inflation de 40%/mois, les gens vendaient les lgumes dans la rue, et les retraits se sont retrouvs par pertes et profits (-10 ans d'esprance de vie).
Pourtant eux non plus n'taient pas senss produire pour gagner de l'argent... et pourtant il faut le faire sinon on prend une grande claque  la fin.

Ajoutons que je ne savais pas qu'il fallait tre diplm en arboriculture pour planter des arbres, encore une nouveaut digne de la bureaucratie qui entend rgenter chaque aspect de notre vie.

Donc cachez votre vieux tlphone cellulaire et supprimez votre post, car aux dernires nouvelles, LFI ambitionne d'envoyer dans des camps les possesseurs de tlphone portable.

----------


## Zembla

> Je vous parle des paysans, vous me parlez des actionnaires dont ne sait o, demain vous me parlerez des ouvriers du textile au bengladesh, puis d'Oliver Twist. Les paysans sont-il des salauds de capitalistes actionnaires,  forciori les paysans brsiliens ? rvant le soir du nombre d'enfants hexagonaux a qui ils ont refil le cancer. C'est le cas  vous coutez.


Pourtant, le paysan est soumis directement dans sa pratique quotidienne  la financiarisation de l'conomie. 

C'est trs concret. Les cours  des marchandises qu'il va produire ne sont pas dcides  la cooprative du coin, mais dans des bourses au quatre coins de la plante.  Il doit souvent vendre  perte, car l'agro-industrie puis le circuit de distribution comprime ses tarifs  mort. 

Autrefois , disons encore dans les annes 60 il y avait le paysan et son acheteur, le grossiste et entre les deux le financier pour assurer la transaction contre d'ventuels alas climatiques, financer du matriel, etc..  La part de ce financier tait vraiment minime par rapport aux autres intervenants.
 Aujourd'hui la part du financier est devenu norme, elle a gonfl comme gonfle les bulles spculatives et le grossiste et le paysan sont devenus  des subalternes qui doivent se plier au dictat des taux de rentabilit toujours plus dlirant. 

Le long terme a t remplac par le trs court terme. 

Le projet starlink est juste une pierre de plus  ce casino financier. Sans parler videmment du fait que c'est incroyable qu'il n'y ai aucune autorit internationale de rgulation pour dcider si oui ou non quelqu'un a le droit d'aller polluer l'orbite basse terrestre de milliers de satellites. De toute faon comme les autres projets de Musk qui sont bas sur du sable et de l'esbroufe ( voiture qui ne rapporte rien etc..) la loi du march rglera le problme.

----------


## Olivier Famien

*La France insoumise revient  la charge avec un autre amendement qui vise  bloquer le dploiement de Starlink en France,*
*lamendement serait le mme que celui qui a t rejet*

*Au dbut du mois de mars, les dputs du groupe parlementaire La France insoumise (LFI) ont soumis un amendement dans le cadre du projet de loi portant sur la lutte contre le drglement climatique et le renforcement de la rsilience face  ses effets. Lobjectif de cette dmarche tait de faire barrage aux autorisations accordes  lentreprise Starlink et qui lui permettent de fournir des services daccs  internet haut dbit par satellite aux rsidents franais. Dans sa requte, le groupe parlementaire La France insoumise a demand la mise en place dun moratoire dau moins un an pour mener une consultation nationale auprs des Franais afin de demander leur avis sur le sujet. En cas de rejet de Starlink par les Franais, le fournisseur daccs internet devrait en principe faire une croix sur le march franais. Aprs sa prsentation, lamendement port par LFI a t dclar irrecevable en application de larticle 98 du rglement de lAssemble nationale, ce qui na mme pas permis un examen en commission. Aucunement dcourags par ce premier chec et voyant approcher la date du 29 mars, date  partir de laquelle lexamen du projet de loi visant  rduire les missions nationales de gaz  effet de serre dau moins 40 % dici 2030 doit dbuter en sance publique, les dputs de La France insoumise viennent  nouveau de dposer un amendement pour faire passer leur projet dinterdire le dploiement de loffre de Starlink sur le territoire franais.*

Le fait le plus marquant est que ce second amendement se trouve tre le mme que celui qui avait t dpos au dbut du mois et qui a fait lobjet dun rejet auprs de lAssemble nationale. Il ne serait donc pas tonnant quil soit  nouveau rejet par linstitution.

Comme arguments mis en avant pour justifier sa dmarche contre Starlink, le groupe parlementaire LFI pointe du doigt les problmes suivants :

le fait que la constellation de satellites volue en orbite terrestre basse (jusqu environ 2000 kilomtres daltitude) engendre une pollution lumineuse. Cela participe  une  remise en cause du droit  lobscurit , soutiennent les lus ;Avec son programme Starlink, SpaceX compte lancer 42 000 satellites en orbite terrestre basse.  force de charger lorbite basse, la probabilit dune collision entre deux satellites augmente, relve LFI. Pour corroborer les arguments de LFI, Starlink a failli tre impliqu dans un choc avec un satellite europen,  cause dun bogue. Pour viter la collision, le satellite europen a d manuvrer ;enfin, un dernier point dcri galement par le monde de lastronomie, cest la gne lumineuse engendre par les satellites lors des observations spatiales. Au-del des dputs de LFI, plusieurs astronomes ont dj dnonc ces tranes de lumire des satellites de Starlink qui empchent lobservation du cosmos. 
 
 ces maux, dautres personnes ajoutent galement les dchets spatiaux causs par les satellites qui pourraient mal fonctionner et ne plus pouvoir tre dsorbits et ramens sur terre. Dj en 2020, sur 775 satellites de Starlink qui ont t lancs, environ 3 % dentre eux pourraient avoir chou, selon les donnes recueillies par Jonathan McDowell, un astronome du Centre dastrophysique de Harvard-Smithsonian. Dans pareil cas, ces satellites incontrls pourraient reprsenter un danger pour les autres satellites, et mme pour les astronautes qui gravitent autour de la Terre.

Si certains problmes rapports par LFI mritent une attention particulire, plusieurs Franais soulignent quils sont sans mettre dans la balance les avantages quapportent ces satellites. En effet, avec le programme de Starlink, les personnes retranches dans certaines rgions et qui nont pas accs  la fibre optique et donc ne bnficient pas dinternet  trs haut dbit pourraient ne plus attendre le dploiement de la fibre optique, mais simplement souscrire  cette offre afin de bnficier dinternet  trs haut dbit. Cela permettra dacclrer le taux de couverture dinternet  trs haut dbit en France.

 ct de cet avantage, dautres utilisateurs font remarquer, par rapport au projet de LFI dinterdire linternet par satellites dElon Musk, que lespace extra-atmosphrique nest pas rserv  un pays. Chercher donc  faire adopter une loi pour obliger les satellites de Starlink  contourner la France pour viter les dsagrments relevs par les dputs de la LFI serait donc une entreprise inutile. Et mme si par un coup de magie le groupe de dputs obtenait une interdiction de survol, des internautes se demandent comment obliger les satellites  ne pas survoler la France. Comme solution  cette problmatique, un internaute propose ironiquement dtendre la frontire franaise jusqu 2000 km daltitude et fermer celle-ci. Ainsi les satellites non autoriss qui survolent la France seraient dans lobligation lgale de la contourner. Et si les satellites russissaient  traverser cette frontire extra-atmosphrique, Grald Darmanin, le ministre de lIntrieur de France, les reconduira  la frontire, soutient un autre internaute. Enfin, plus srieusement, concernant les dchets spatiaux que pourraient laisser les satellites devenus incontrlables, des intervenants rassurent qutant donn quils sont positionns en orbite basse, le nettoyage se fera tout seul en cinq ans.

Source : Assemble nationale franaise

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Selon vous, les arguments prsents par LFI sont-ils pertinents ?

 ::fleche::  Ou pensez-vous que LFI aborde un sujet qui nest pas un problme en ralit ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Les offres internet par satellite dAmazon, SpaceX, OneWeb et dautres entreprises pourraient faire conomiser des milliards de dollars aux consommateurs dans le monde
 ::fleche::  Des centaines de satellites en orbite pour une connectivit internet plus rapide, lambitieux projet du cofondateur de Paypal Elon Musk
 ::fleche::  Elon Musk dclare que Starlink, son projet de fournir dInternet par satellites, financera sa vision de voyage sur Mars
 ::fleche::  Les 60 premiers satellites de Starlink, le projet dElon Musk pour fournir Internet depuis lespace, sont lancs en orbite aprs deux tentatives
 ::fleche::  Airbus va construire 900 satellites pour connecter le monde  Internet dans le cadre dun projet ambitieux de OneWeb
 ::fleche::  Amazon envisage de lancer plus de 3000 satellites pour offrir linternet  haut dbit dans les rgions non desservies et sous-desservies du monde

----------


## Mingolito

La France insoumise, un parti communiste bis cr par Mlenchon pour contourner toute vellit dmocratique et tel un petit Staline de carton-pte rgner sans partage sur une petite poigne de fanboy  sa botte et en admirations devant ses ides les plus stupides les unes que les autres.

Heureusement il n'a aucune chance d'tre lu, vu que tous le monde a pu constater que c'est juste un fou dangereux.

Par contre Marine monte dans les sondages et tout a pour proposer presque la mme chose,  savoir un programme politique plagi sur le programme de feu Georges marchais, ex leader du parti communiste, effrayant...




Mlenchon montre son vrai visage, un dlinquant et un dangereux fou furieux


Pour rappel Mlenchon est un criminel dj condamn  la prison.

----------


## JackIsJack

Les forcer  contourner non, les forcer  s'teindre temporairement oui  ?

----------


## Zembla

> Par contre Marine monte dans les sondages et tout a pour proposer presque la mme chose,  savoir un programme politique plagi sur le programme de feu Georges marchais, ex leader du parti communiste, effrayant...


C'est avec ce genre de discours trs basique que justement le parti de Le Pen gonfle dans les sondages.  force de renvoyer dos  dos la gauche et la droite, ou de dire que LFI et le RN c'est pareil. Ce genre d'argumentation servi  la truelle avec des gros grumeaux manque furieusement de nuances et de subtilits. Un peu de lecture ne vous ferait pas de mal : 

https://www.philomag.com/articles/la...ilippe-corcuff

----------


## Mingolito

C'est pas parce que des abrutis de journalistes incomptents ont dcids de garder l'ex classement  droite du parti de son pre que le vrai classement actuel du FN de marine est  droite, dans les faits il s'avre que son dernier programme est dsormais clairement  gauche.
Il a t prouv que Marine  un programme de gauche, et le dernier programme de droite qui ait t propos aux gens est celui de (feu) Fillon.
Le fait de propager des ides anti immigration n'a rien  voir avec la droite, Georges Marchais avait exactement le mme discours et il tait au parti communiste.
Le classement d'un parti doit se faire sur son programme conomique, et le programme conomique de marine est  gauche, pas du tout  droite.
Un tude avait montr que les lecteurs de Marine viennent de gauche, principalement de feu le parti communiste.

 ::fleche::  Georges Marchais rincarn ? Comment Marine Le Pen transforme lentement mais srement le FN en Parti communiste version 70s
 ::fleche::  En 15 ans, le programme conomique du Front national a vir...  gauche
 ::fleche::  Front national : un programme conomique dextrme gauche
 ::fleche::  Jean-Luc Mlenchon et Marine Le Pen : l'tonnante ressemblance de leurs programmes conomiques
 ::fleche::  Les 144 engagements de Marine Le Pen :  gauche toute !
 ::fleche::  Programme du FN (12). Lillusion sociale, sans les syndicats et contre les salaris (mdiapart)
 ::fleche::   CETTE FRANCE DE GAUCHE QUI VOTE FRONT NATIONAL 
 ::fleche::  Pierre Gattaz :  Mlenchon-Le Pen, mme combat

----------


## calvaire

bon allez histoire de remettre du grain au moulin et d'atteindre le point Godwin en bonus, vous voyez une diffrence vous entre Hitler et Staline ?
les 2 aimaient le rouge, les 2 avaient de grands pays, les 2 avaient des camps, les 2 naimaient pas les trangers, les 2 n'aimaient pas le capitalisme (Le Fhrer considrait la Suisse comme "une verrue sur le visage de l'Europe").

les vrai solutions sont a trouver ailleurs, pas dans ces reliques du pass, le modle DICE par exemple propose une bonne solution pour accroite le bien etre des populations tout en prenant en compte l'impact du rchauffement climatique.
A l'instar du modle DICE laissons faire la loi du march et voyons si le service Starlink peut prosprer ou pas... au pire a peut "bloquer" les orbites proche de l'quateur pendant quoi ? 10 ans grand max et pendant ce temps on dveloppera des technologies pour nettoyer ces orbites donc l'innovation continuera de croitre.
DICE prvoit +4 dgres en 2150 avec juste un impacte de -6% sur le PIB donc bon, faut relativiser le blocage d'une basse orbite.

moi j'ai la fibre pour 20/mois donc j'ai clairement pas dintrt pour ce truc mais je suis pas le centre du monde et pleins de Francais rve de ce service je pense, devant la lenteur des pouvoirs publique a fibrer tout le monde, les entreprises prive avec leurs capitaux vienne les sauver

----------


## Hank Huley

> bon allez histoire de remettre du grain au moulin et d'atteindre le point Godwin en bonus, vous voyez une diffrence vous entre Hitler et Staline ?
> les 2 aimaient le rouge, les 2 avaient de grands pays, les 2 avaient des camps, les 2 naimaient pas les trangers, les 2 n'aimaient pas le capitalisme (Le Fhrer considrait la Suisse comme "une verrue sur le visage de l'Europe").


J'aime le rouge, j'habite dans un grand pays et je ne n'apprcie pas le capitalisme. Je suis donc  3/5 sur ton chelle de communo-nazisme. Faut que je m'inquite et que je me dclare au commissariat le plus proche ou j'ai le droit ?
Srieux ce genre d'affirmations, on dirait de la propagande d'aprs-guerre aux US. Tous ces sales rouges extrmiste qui feront la perte de notre glorieuse nations, a me donne envie de vomir. Qu'ai-je entendu ? tu oses remettre en question notre modle conomique ? Vite, au bcher.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Selon vous, les arguments prsents par LFI sont-ils pertinents ?


La pollution lumineuse et les dchets atmosphriques / stratosphriques est un sujet  traiter. Je suis d'accord sur ce point . De la  faire bloquer un projet d'interet publique comme les tlcoms, je suis contre. 




> Ou pensez-vous que LFI aborde un sujet qui nest pas un problme en ralit ?


Encore une fois , ici raisonnement typiquement franais, bureaucratique, bienpensance, gauchisme , nombrlisite ... " La techno a pollue , donc c'est le mal absolu, donc bloquons " . Encore une fois le rle du politique est de se soucier de ces administrs (ici les rsidants des zones blanches sans couvertures tlcoms) . Au lieu de cela ils cherchent des solutions pour bloquer le dploiement  :8O:  . Quid du dploiement du service publique ? Pour un parti qui n'arrte pas de critiquer les fermetures de ces dits services en passant !  ::roll:: 

Si Starlink (entreprise tlcom US) ne plait pas , dans ce cas que les tlcoms franais ou europens se bougent le popotin ... Inmarsat , iridium , globalstar , Thuraya , pas d'acteur europen dans tout ce beau monde ?  ::?: 

C'est le cul de jatte qui se fout du boiteux !

----------


## smarties

Je ne vois pas trop lintrt de Starlink sauf pour les zones blanches.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> De la  faire bloquer un projet *d'interet publique* comme les tlcoms, je suis contre.


C'est bien l que le bt blesse. Les tlcoms, l'accs  internet, la suppression des zones blanches devraient tre de la responsabilit des tats et non de socits prives qui font n'importe quoi.

Starlink, a va tre des milliers de satellites. Amazon va faire de mme, Google certainement aussi, Apple voudra ses satellites aussi, et probablement Microsoft aussi. Tout a au nom de "l'intrt publique" mais uniquement pour "leurs intrts privs" !

----------


## Uther

> Que nous disent les satelites ? que la surface boise terrestre s'est acrue depuis 30 ans, malgr la dforestation dans certains pays... qui est indniable mais parfois exagre, ainsi la foret amazonienne est intouche  95% voir  90% aujourd'hui, ce que l'on peut aisement vrifier  sur Google Maps. Et sa surface est gale  9 fois la France, elle ne se sera pas rase avant longtemps au rythme actuel.


Les satellites disent qu'il y a plus de surface vertes, mais les surfaces vertes ne se valent pas toutes. Pour stocker du carbone les forets sont le seul moyen  notre porte vraiment efficace et toutes les forets ne se valent pas non plus. Les satellites sont un trs bon outil pour suivre l'volution des surfaces, mais ils ne suffisent pas a eux seuls : il faut une analyse prcise des types de vgtation. Si on veut une vraie analyse pousse de la fort, c'est les organismes forestiers qu'il faut consulter, pas la NASA dont ce n'est pas le mtier. Les organismes internationaux qui surveillent les forts sont unanimes, la surface mondiale de fort recule, particulirement les forets primaires qui sont de trs bons stocks de carbone.




> Ce phnomne de verdissement ne pouvait pas ne pas tre prvu, et avait donc t prvu par de nombreux cologistes & climatologues ... mais pass sous silence car politiquement incorrect.


Le fait que le CO2 stimule la croissance des plantes est un lment attnuateur de la croissance du CO2 connu, il est estim, absolument pas cach. Si il n'est pas vraiment discut c'est parce que, comme la dissolution du CO2 dans les ocans, ce n'est pas un lment sur lequel on peut jouer. Pour l'intensifier, il faudrait mettre plus de CO2 ce qui est l'inverse de l'effet recherch. De plus, l'effet restera limit tant qu'on continuera  bruler les forts plus vite qu'elles ne poussent.




> Croyez-vous nanmoins que ces nouvelles forets dont la surface a t multiplies par 3 en 200 ans en France ne servent qu' faire des palettes et des charpentes de maison, et que donc c'est mal ? un chne atteint sa taille adulte en 150 ans, et grce aux chnes plants par l'homme, on reconstruira la cathdrale Notre-Dame, bnie soit-elle entre toutes les femmes.


Avoir des foret a exploiter c'est trs bien, mais insuffisant pour se croire  l'abri de faire plus d'efforts, sachant qu'elle captent moins de CO2 que les fort primaires que l'on brule.




> Croyez-vous galement que couper 5% de la fort amazonienne va provoquer un acroissement de l'effet de serre, des inondations, des temptes, la mort des koalas, la ressurgence de la peste noire ? Il y a des choses plus graves que cela et qui nous concernent directement, comme la pauvret ou l'emploi en France.


Sauf que c'est pas seulement 5% de la foret amazonienne qui manque, on en a dj coup plus de 20% et a continue soit plus que la surface de la France.




> Je connais cette citation, et c'est de la charlatannerie mystique. Les conomistes savent parfaitement que la croissance n'est jamais infinie et toujours ponctue de crises. Il savent aussi que la croissance est quasi exponentielle depuis l'invention de la tour d'usinage par monsieur Vaucauson, et que ce n'est pas prt de changer tant que la rvolution industrielle n'a pas finit de faire le tour du monde.


Le conomistes, du moins les orthodoxes qui sont les seul couts par les institution de nos jours, n'ont jamais ni les crises. Mais non, il ne prennent pas en compte ni le cot environnemental des ressources, ni la finitude de la plupart d'entre elles qui peut avoir un impact sur la croissance infinie qu'il visent  long terme. Car si la croissance semble inluctable depuis la rvolution industrielle, il ne faut pas oublier que c'est l'exploitation des ressource fossile qui l'a permise et que leur rarfaction peut changer la donne.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Les satellites disent qu'il y a plus de surface vertes, mais les surfaces vertes ne se valent pas toutes. Pour stocker du carbone seules le foret sont vraiment efficaces et toutes les forets ne se valent pas non plus. Les satellites sont un trs bon outil pour suivre l'volution des surfaces, mais ils ne suffisent pas a eux seuls : il faut une analyse prcise des types de vgtation. Si on veut une vraie analyse pousse de la fort, c'est les organismes forestier qu'il faut consulter, pas la NASA dont ce n'est pas le mtier. Les organismes internationaux qui surveillent les forts sont unanimes, la surface mondiale de fort recule, particulirement les forets primaires qui sont de trs bons stocks de carbone.


Les rchauffistes citent pourtant la NASA quand cela leur chante, par exemple pour mesurer la hausse du niveau des mers. Or la NASA nous dit que globalement la surface boise augmente et il ne peut pas en tre autrement car 95% des plantes plantes  photosynthse tirent profit de la teneur en dioxyde de carbone atmosphrique, c'est  dire quasiment toutes sauf canne  sucre, mas et autre.
Et leur croissance est dope par ce gaz, car les plantes ont volue au cambrien quand cette teneur tait 4 fois supprieure, et les arbres faisaient les 300 mtres.
Je me permet de vous rappeler vos cours de biologie o un chapitre entier tait concentr  cette raction chimique.

Mme si tel ou tel organisme nous dira que la dforestation augmente, dans certains endroits connus et rfrencs. Mais uniquement ceux l. Et qu'est ce qui me le prouve ?




> Le fait que le CO2 stimule la croissance des plantes est connu, et il est estim, mais il ne suffit a pas  contrebalancer les missions humaines actuelles, et sera sans effet marquant tant qu'on continuera a bruler les forts plus vite qu'elles ne poussent.


La belle affaire, y a t'il une Loi de la Physique nous disant que le taux de CO2 doit tre compris entre tant et tant de ppm ? la nature n'a jamais respect une telle loi dans l'histoire gologique de la terre, et brulait bien plus d'hectares que l'homme tous les ans. Car la nature dbroussaille les forets avec des incendies.




> Avoir des foret a exploiter c'est bien, mais insuffisant pour se croire  l'abri de faire les efforts ncessaires, sachant qu'elle captent moins de CO2 que les fort primaires d'amazonie.


Nous n'aurons qu' planter des arbres tropicaux en Bretagne, et nous aurons des bananes si votre thorie de la fin du monde de l'an deux mil est exacte. Pensez-vous que les efforts soient ncessaires ici o nous mettons moins de GES que 95% des pays du monde, pensez-vous qu'il faille se fixer comme objectif de les rduire de 4%/an ce qui est impossible car cette baisse a t de 1% par an depuis 20 ans ... ce qui ne reprsente rien compar aux missions de la chine, de l'Inde et demain de l'Afrique.




> Sauf que c'est pas seulement 5% de la foret amazonienne qui manque, on en a dj coup plus de 20% et a continue. Sur ces dix dernires anne on a coup plus que la surface de la France.


Au vue des photos satelittes, il est impossible que 20% de la foret amazonienne ait t coupe. Vous devriez vrifier les chiffres de vos ONG, ils sont souvent bidonns mme au WWF ou sur Wikipdia. Surtout au WWF et sur Wikipedia.




> Le conomistes, du moins les orthodoxes qui sont les seul couts par les institution de nos jours, n'ont jamais ni les crises. Mais non, il ne prennent pas en compte ni le cot environnemental des ressources, ni la finitude de la plupart d'entre elles qui peut avoir un impact sur la croissance infinie qu'il visent  long terme. Car si la croissance semble inluctable depuis la rvolution industrielle, il ne faut pas oublier que c'est l'exploitation des ressource fossile qui l'a permise et que leur rarfaction peut changer la donne.


La finitude des ressources ... mais cher monsieur, vous devez tre n dans les annes 50 quand la futurologie nous promettait des voitures volantes, des weekends sur la lune, des villes gantes illumines de nons, la paix, la prosprit et la gaule tous les matins. Les ressources ont toujours t finie, il n'y avait pas assez d'aurochs et de biches pour nourrir toute la tribue, raison pour laquelle on a invent l'agriculture et domestiqu le chat mme si la tribu pouvait encore crever de faim.

Aujourd'hui On exploite une minuscule paisseur de la croute terrestre, une toute petite surface des mers, on a une poigne de plateformes offshore, et quand mme pas mal d'annes de rserve d'nergie fossiles ... et vous me parlez de la fin de rvolution industrielle ...
Vous croyez qu'on va tous mourir parce qu'il n'y aura plus de platine dans 40 ans pour fabriquer des pots d'chappement catalytiques ? pauvre mre.

Et en quoi tous ces salamaleqs concerne-t'il l'extreme gauche qui normalement devrait dfendre la rduction de la pauvret du proltariat des cits de banlieues, la rvolution voir l'autosuffisante alimentaire ?

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> C'est bien l que le bt blesse. Les tlcoms, l'accs  internet, la suppression des zones blanches devraient tre de la responsabilit des tats et non de socits prives qui font n'importe quoi.


L'tat rpond bien  la cration d'un intrt publique ... Aux mains d'une socit prive US ... Clairement disons le , on prfre voir SFR, Bouygues, Orange ou Free qu'un socit USA ... Encore heureux que c'est pas les chinois ... Cela aurait pu tre eux !




> Starlink, a va tre des milliers de satellites. Amazon va faire de mme, Google certainement aussi, Apple voudra ses satellites aussi, et probablement Microsoft aussi. Tout a au nom de "l'intrt publique" mais uniquement pour "leurs intrts privs" !


D'ou la ncessit pour l'Europe de faire du protectionnisme !

----------


## Uther

> Les rchauffistes citent pourtant la NASA quand cela leur chante, par exemple pour mesurer la hausse du niveau des mers.


Je cite les meilleure source que j'ai a disposition, pas celle qui m'arrangent. En loccurrence les institution dont c'est le mtier de surveiller la foret https://news.un.org/fr/story/2020/07/1073501




> Or la NASA nous dit que globalement la surface boise augmente et il ne peut pas en tre autrement car 95% des plantes plantes  photosynthse tirent profit de la teneur en dioxyde de carbone atmosphrique, c'est  dire quasiment toutes sauf canne  sucre, mas et autre.


Sauf l'article que tu cites fait juste une lecture brute d'une carte satellite, c'est loin d'tre suffisant pour tirer une conclusion dfinitive car tout ce qui est vert ne stocke pas autant de carbone. Particulirement les champs qui sont labours et dont le produit est consomm en grande partie pour nourrir les animaux, ne stockent quasiment aucun CO2 au final compar aux forts.
Le plantes ont beau tirer profit du carbone dans latmosphre, encore faut il qu'on les laisse pousser assez pour que le carbone puisse tre stock. Les fort sont la cl si on veut stocker de grosses quantits de carbone. Et mme si la dforestation est moins rapide qu'il y a une dizaine d'annes, la surface forestire recule toujours selon les organismes qui la surveillent.




> Et leur croissance est dope par ce gaz, car les plantes ont volue au cambrien quand cette teneur tait 4 fois supprieure, et les arbres faisaient les 300 mtres.
> Je me permet de vous rappeler vos cours de biologie o un chapitre entier tait concentr  cette raction chimique.


Pas besoin de me ressortir mes vieux cours, je me souviens trs bien de tout a. Et vous devez donc aussi souvenir que tous les changements de climat entre le cambrien et aujourd'hui ont entrain des extinctions en masse. Quand on aura les concentration de CO2 du Cambrien, on aura les tempratures qui vont avec, la rpartition des terres fertiles et habitables qui aura chang, ... Et a aura probablement pas mal de changements dans notre socit, trop rapides pour se passer sans heurts. Avec les quantit de gaz que l'on relche, on devrait subir en quelques dizaines d'annes, le niveau de changements qui avait lieu auparavant sur des milliers d'annes.

Personne ne se fait de soucis sur le fait que sur le temps long la nature saura trouver un nouvel quilibre. La question c'est comment les socits humaines vont encaisser cela.




> Mme si tel ou tel organisme nous dira que la dforestation augmente, dans certains endroits connus et rfrencs. Mais uniquement ceux l. Et qu'est ce qui me le prouve ?


C'est marrant comment vous remettez en doute mes source et jamais les vtres. Les miennes on quand mme l'avantage de venir d'institutions dont la surveillance des forts est le mtier.




> La belle affaire, y a t'il une Loi de la Physique nous disant que le taux de CO2 doit tre compris entre tant et tant de ppm ?


Bah oui, c'est tout le principe de l'effet de serre : une loi physique qui dit que la concentration de certains types de gaz dans latmosphre va rchauffer le climat de manire durable. En effet, il n'y a pas de limite officielle, il faut juste voir qu'il faut faire avec les effet qui vont avec. L'effet de serre de Venus, garantit un climat chaud toute l'anne  plus de 400C.




> la nature n'a jamais respect une telle loi dans l'histoire gologique de la terre, et brulait bien plus d'hectares que l'homme tous les ans. Car la nature dbroussaille les forets avec des incendies.


Sauf que a n'a rien a voir : quand il y a un incendie naturel a repousse derrire. La dforestation c'est quand l'humain remplace a long terme un espace forestier par autre chose, le plus souvent des champs.




> Nous n'aurons qu' planter des arbres tropicaux en Bretagne, et nous aurons des bananes si votre thorie de la fin du monde de l'an deux mil est exacte. Pensez-vous que les efforts soient ncessaires ici o nous mettons moins de GES que 95% des pays du monde, pensez-vous qu'il faille se fixer comme objectif de les rduire de 4%/an ce qui est impossible car cette baisse a t de 1% par an depuis 20 ans ... ce qui ne reprsente rien compar aux missions de la chine, de l'Inde et demain de l'Afrique.


En effet, on peut dire c'est la faute aux autres comme excuse pour ne rien faire. Mais la France est loin d'tre parfaite en matire d'mission. 
Non, on n'est pas meilleurs que 95% des pays, en fait on est pire que 60% des pays au monde : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_...e_par_habitant . Certes notre lectricit est peu carbone, mais l'lectricit est loin d'tre la majorit de notre consommation d'nergie. 

Si l'intgralit des pays prenaient la France pour modle, ce qui voudrait dire que les Pays comme les USA ou l'Australie arrivent a baisser leurs emission, et que les pays comme le Nigeria se dveloppent en mettant au mme niveau que nous, la production de gaz a effet de serre ne baisserait pas, elle augmenterait.




> Au vue des photos satelittes, il est impossible que 20% de la foret amazonienne ait t coupe. Vous devriez vrifier les chiffres de vos ONG, ils sont souvent bidonns mme au WWF ou sur Wikipdia. Surtout au WWF et sur Wikipedia.


Ca fait dj quelque dizaine d'anne que l'on coupe la fort amazonienne. Elle a beau tre norme,  la longe c'est l'impact est substanciel. Et non, je n'ai pas pris les chiffres du WWF qui est clairement orient (ils indiquaient presque le double). Et Wikipdia est en gnral pas trop mal car il cite les sources.




> Aujourd'hui On exploite une minuscule paisseur de la croute terrestre, une toute petite surface des mers, on a un poigne de plateformes offshore, et quand mme pas mal d'annes de rserve d'nergie fossiles ... et vous me parler de la fin de rvolution industrielle ...
> Vous croyez qu'on va tous mourir parce qu'il n'y aura plus de platine dans 40 ans pour fabriquer des pots d'chappement catalytiques ? pauvre mre.


On a encore quelque pas mal d'annes de rserves, mais on chappera pas au dclin des ressource fossiles de notre vivant. On a dj atteint le pic de production de ptrole conventionnel et il semble que l'on se rapproche du pic de production pour le ptrole non conventionnel si on ne l'a dj atteint. La plupart des ressources trop complexe  aller chercher, on ira pas les chercher ou a des prix qui feront que a ne sera plus utilis en masse comme autrefois. Donc il est probable que la consommation, du moins de ptrole soit  terme rduite de force.




> Et en quoi tous ces salamalecs concerne-t'il lextrme gauche qui normalement devrait dfendre la rduction de la pauvret du proltariat des cits de banlieues, la rvolution voir l'autosuffisante alimentaire ?


Je me fiche pas mal de lextrme gauche. Et je suis plutt favorable  Starlink. 
Il nempche qu'en ce qui concerne le climat et les forts, vous tordez les faits comme a vous arrange.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je cite les meilleure source que j'ai a disposition, pas celle qui m'arrangent. En loccurrence les institution dont c'est le mtier de surveiller la foret https://news.un.org/fr/story/2020/07/1073501
> 
> Sauf que la NASA fait juste une lecture brute d'une carte satellite, c'est loin d'tre suffisant car tout ce qui est vert ne stocke pas autant de carbone. Particulirement les champs qui sont labours et dont le produit est consomm en grande partie pour nourrir les animaux, ne stockent quasiment aucun CO2 au final compar aux forts.


Vous citez les sources qui vous arrangent, tout comme vous citez la NASA pour mesurer le niveau des mers, 1 partout la balle au centre sur les rferences. Nanmoins, citons cet extract du communiqu de la FAO qui est la plus catastrophiste dans l'affaire :




> La superficie forestire mondiale est de 4,06 milliards d'hectares, ce qui reprsente environ 31% de la superficie totale des terres.　L'Europe, y compris la Russie, abrite 25% de la superficie forestire mondiale. Elle est suivie par l'Amrique du Sud (21%), l'Amrique du Nord et l'Amrique centrale (19%), l'Afrique (16%), l'Asie (15%) et l'Ocanie (5%).
> 
> La superficie forestire mondiale continue de diminuer et la perte forestire enregistre depuis 1990  l'chelle mondiale s'lve  178 millions d'hectares. Toutefois, le taux de perte forestire nette a considrablement baiss sur la priode 1990-2020 grce au recul de la dforestation dans certains pays et  l'augmentation du terrain forestier dans d'autres grce au reboisement et  l'expansion naturelle des forts.


Ainsi les surfaces forestires mondiales se seraient rduites de 4% en 30 ans pour faire place  des champs pour nourrir l'humanit, et  l'exploitation forestire. Car le CO2 ne se mange pas au contraire du boeuf. Voila une vraie tragdie.

Et quand vous parlez de 20% de la foret amazonienne qui aurait disparue, vraiment ? ce chiffre sans doute "un peu" exagr si j'en crois votre rapport et o voyez-vous un recul ?



Quand bien mme, en quoi cela concerne-t'il l'agriculture franaise ?




> blah blah blah ... il fera chaud en t ... les ouragans se dchainailleront .... il neigera l'hiver venu ... le soleil se couchera  l'Orient .... dans un grand ciel rouge ... c'est le Grand Pic du Bronze ... et du Charbon .. et du Ptrole ... et des coquilles Saint Jacques  ... priez pour nous, pauvres pcheurs ... que votre nom soit sanctifi ... les nations mourraront ... par millalions ... dvors par les trilobites ressucits des enfers ... les pangolins rpandront la pestillence ... des anges descendront du ciel dans des grands chariots de feu
> 
> Il nempche qu'en ce qui concerne le climat et les forts, vous racontez n'importe quoi.






Tant que les fraises de Bretagne gardent leur gout de fraise, tout va bien.

----------


## Uther

> Et quand vous parlez de 20% de la foret amazonienne qui aurait disparue, vraiment ? ce chiffre sans doute "un peu" exagr si j'en crois votre rapport et o voyez-vous un recul ?


Vos chiffres se limitent aux dernires annes, la dforestation de lAmazonie  commenc des les annes 70.
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/D%C3%A..._de_for%C3%AAt
L encore c'est des chiffres de la FAO,  priori ce qu'il y a de plus srieux sur le sujet, pas de la WWF.

----------


## ddoumeche

Selon votre rference, 216 148 km de la foret amazonienne brsilienne auraient disparus depuis l'an 2000. Il est donc peu vraissemblable qu'on ait coup l'quivalent de la surface de la France (650 000 km) depuis 10 ans, vous vouliez sans doute crire depuis 1977.

Ensuite les chiffres publis sur Wikipdia sont  prendre avec des pincettes, puisque bizarrement supprieurs  ceux fournis par la source cite : https://rainforests.mongabay.com/ama...culations.html
Source qui se baserait sur les chiffres fournis par la FAO et l'INPE (Instituto Nacional de Pesquisas Espaciais), pas ceux de l'agence en charge de la protection des forts, l'IBAMA (Instituto Brasileiro do Meio Ambiente e dos Recursos Naturais Renovveis) qui ne sont pas identiques selon la banque mondiale.

Nanmoins, si on se fie  ces chiffres car nous en avons pas d'autres, nous serions proche de 17.5% de dforestation au Brsil ... qui ne rpresente que 60% de la foret amazonienne totale. Donc 10,5% de celle-ci aurait t rase, cela correspond d'ailleurs  ce qu'on observe sur les photos satelites dont je vous ai fourni les rfrences. Et l je suis d'accord.

Comme quoi, il faut toujours vrifier ce qui est publi par le WWF et Wikipdia ...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir




> Selon votre rference, 216 148 km de la foret amazonienne brsilienne auraient disparus depuis l'an 2000. Il est donc peu vraissemblable qu'on ait coup l'quivalent de la surface de la France (650 000 km) depuis 10 ans, vous vouliez sans doute crire depuis 1977.
> 
> Ensuite les chiffres publis sur Wikipdia sont  prendre avec des pincettes, puisque bizarrement supprieurs  ceux fournis par la source cite : https://rainforests.mongabay.com/ama...culations.html
> Source qui se baserait sur les chiffres fournis par la FAO et l'INPE (Instituto Nacional de Pesquisas Espaciais), pas ceux de l'agence en charge de la protection des forts, l'IBAMA (Instituto Brasileiro do Meio Ambiente e dos Recursos Naturais Renovveis) qui ne sont pas identiques selon la banque mondiale.
> 
> Nanmoins, si on se fie  ces chiffres car nous en avons pas d'autres, nous serions proche de 17.5% de dforestation au Brsil ... qui ne rpresente que 60% de la foret amazonienne totale. Donc 10,5% de celle-ci aurait t rase, cela correspond d'ailleurs  ce qu'on observe sur les photos satelites dont je vous ai fourni les rfrences. Et l je suis d'accord.
> 
> Comme quoi, il faut toujours vrifier ce qui est publi par le WWF et Wikipdia ...


A titre d'exemple la surface perdue ces 10  20 dernires annes au Bresil sur l'Amazonie correspond  la surface de la Belgique et du Luxembourg runi  :;): . Chiffres donnes  plusieurs reprises sur la RTBF , ou France 5  ::):

----------


## gros_rougeot

Les chiens aboient, les satellites tournent.
Les Amricains, les Chinois, les indiens, (...) n'en n'ont plus rien  faire des leons de la vieille Europe.
Croire que son avis, et croire que la voix de la France ou mme de l'Europe, aurait une influence, met en vidence un sentiment de supriorit compltement prim et dplac. Mlenchon ne serait il pas un peu raciste sur les bords ?

----------


## Zembla

> Les chiens aboient, les satellites tournent.


Oui, mais 42 000 satellites en orbite basse juste pour le mgalo Musk sans compter la concurrence, a va vite devenir un jeu de casse brique gant. Avec pour consquence la destruction de pas mal de satellites, mais surtout un norme problme pour les futurs projets spatiaux. L'internet n'a pas besoin de starlink pour fonctionner et dans les zones blanches le cout sera exorbitant pour les utilisateurs.




> "Les Amricains, les Chinois, les Indiens, (...) "


Ce qui est raciste, c'est de prtendre savoir ce que pense des millions de gens et de leur attribuer le mme point de vue. Dans ces rgions beaucoup de gens sont opposs  ce que ce qu'on encombre le ciel de toute cette couteuse ferraille. Enfin quant le rgime politique le permet.

https://astronomersappeal.wordpress.com/

https://www.newscientist.com/article...escope-images/

https://www.astro.princeton.edu/~gba...tition-fr.html

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'internet n'a pas besoin de starlink pour fonctionner et dans les zones blanches le cout sera exorbitant pour les utilisateurs.


Si tu vis dans une fort,  des centaines de km de la civilisation, l'offre de Starlink devient intressante. Les tarifs ne sont pas trs lev, il me semble que les autres offres d'internet par satellite coutent plus cher et sont beaucoup moins rapide.




> Dans ces rgions beaucoup de gens sont opposs  ce que ce qu'on encombre le ciel de toute cette couteuse ferraille. Enfin quant le rgime politique le permet.


Il y a effectivement des gens qui luttent contre les projets comme Starlink, le problme c'est qu'ils ne psent rien, parce qu'ils ne rapportent rien.
Je pense qu'on va autoriser plein d'entreprises  envoyer des milliers de satellites.

En gros aujourd'hui il doit y avoir :
- Starlink
- OneWeb
- Kuiper Systems

Mais ce n'est que le dbut, mme l'UE veut envoyer ses satellites.  ::roll::  ::roll::  ::roll::  ::roll::  ::roll:: 
L'UE ne veut pas laisser l'Internet satellitaire  Starlink, Une tude de faisabilit pour un systme spatial indpendant de communications a t confie aux gants europens de la technologie

Les gouvernements et les entreprises se moquent de l'opinion de ceux qui regardent le ciel. Les astronomes ne reprsentent rien pour eux.

----------


## Zembla

Il y a des choses qui ne rapportent rien sur une priode et dont l'absence ou la dgradation coutent des centaines de milliards le moment venu. 

On a dtrior et dgrad les systmes de sants pendant des annes, pour une question de rentabilit et de cout. Et une pandmie parmi d'autres comme la covid 19 nous apporte une tude de cas  l'chelle du globe. 

Combien va couter cette pandmie  l'conomie  force de ne pas avoir investi dans les remdes et la capacit  soigner dans les hpitaux , en personnels notamment ? 

Il y a des choses qui peuvent rapporter beaucoup ( une infime partie de la population) pendant quelque temps, mais qui ont des consquences conomiques gigantesques  long terme pour des milliards de gens . 




> Si tu vis dans une fort,  des centaines de km de la civilisation, l'offre de Starlink devient intressante.


Tu veux dire les sauvages qui vivent dans des forets ou sur la banquise ?.. La notion de civilisation est  manier avec prcaution. Quand je vois certains aspects des socits dites civiliss je ne suis pas sr qu'elles mritent le terme de civilisation. Mais c'est un autre dbat.

Sinon le cout pour l'abonn final pour tre branch par starlink  internet serait proche des 90 euros. Ce cout pourrait ne pas baisser beaucoup avec le temps, car starlink  est inutile et bien moins performant et couteux dans les rgions ou la fibre ou la 4g existent. 

Quand on sait que le salaire annuel dans une norme partie de la plante, c'est moins de 500 euros sinon moins. Mais c'est pas grave. Musk est champion de la capitalisation boursire. Cest--dire qu'il arrive  s'enrichir avec des socits qui ne gagnent pas d'argent comme ces voitures et ses fuses.

_"GM a dgag plus de 6 milliards de profits, contre 700 millions pour Tesla (avec 1,58 milliard de crdits rglementaires)"_
https://www.lefigaro.fr/vox/economie...loser-20210216
https://www.lepoint.fr/astronomie/st...5105_1925.php#

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il y a des choses qui ne rapportent rien sur une priode et dont l'absence ou la dgradation coutent des centaines de milliards le moment venu.


Ouais mais ceux qui ont le pouvoir en ont rien  foutre, tu penses que des types comme Joe Biden, Justin Trudeau, Emmanuel Macron, vont commencer  se dire "le futur est plus important que gagner de l'argent immdiatement" ? Les puissants s'en foutent du monde. De temps en temps ils font semblant de s'intresser au futur, mais c'est juste pour crer ou augmenter des taxes.




> On a dtrior et dgrad les systmes de sants pendant des annes, pour une question de rentabilit et de cout.


C'est triste mais a vient des GOPE de l'UE, et on a des gouvernements  fond pro UE qui n'arrtent pas de se soumettre. Quand l'UE nous demande de dtruire les services publics on le fait.




> Combien va couter cette pandmie  l'conomie  force de ne pas avoir investi dans les remdes et la capacit  soigner dans les hpitaux , en personnels notamment ?


L'conomie mondiale tait dj foutue avant 2020.
Ok, elle est stopp au minimum pendant 2020/2021, mais mme sans a elle tait dj morte.




> Il y a des choses qui peuvent rapporter beaucoup ( une infime partie de la population) pendant quelque temps, mais qui ont des consquences conomiques gigantesques  long terme pour des milliards de gens .


Les 1% n'en ont rien  foutre des 99%.
Cela dit si des milliards d'humains pouvaient mourir ce serait vraiment cool pour l'environnement.
On aurait plus besoin de raser la fort amazonienne afin d'y planter du soja pour faire plaisir aux vgans. (la nature aurait plus de place si il y avait moins d'humains)




> Tu veux dire les sauvages qui vivent dans des forets ou sur la banquise ?


Non je pense plutt aux survivalistes. Il y a des gens qui vivent en autonomie.




> starlink  est inutile et bien moins performant et couteux dans les rgions ou la fibre ou la 4g existent.


La fibre optique c'est en effet le top du top, le problme c'est qu'on ne peut pas l'avoir partout. Si t'es au milieu du dsert, t'auras pas la fibre.




> Musk est champion de la capitalisation boursire. Cest--dire qu'il arrive  s'enrichir avec des socits qui ne gagnent pas d'argent comme ces voitures et ses fuses.


Alors en effet le cours de l'action Tesla est une gigantesque bulle, rien ne justifie que le cours de l'action soit aussi lev.
Le premier truc  savoir c'est que tout ceux qui achtent des actions font n'importe quoi. Les types pensent que dans le futur Tesla vaudra vraiment quelque chose
L'autre truc c'est que des banques centrales font "tourner la planche  billet". Il y a des banques centrales qui achtent des actions  ::roll::

----------


## Christian_B

> C'est triste mais a vient des GOPE de l'UE, et on a des gouvernements  fond pro UE qui n'arrtent pas de se soumettre. Quand l'UE nous demande de dtruire les services publics on le fait.


Je dirais mme plus. L'UE, pour une grande part (sauf peut-tre des institutions un peu  part comme la Cour europenne des droits de l'homme) est essentiellement telle que les fondateur et principaux principaux meneurs (dont les dirigeants franais) l'ont voulue et l'orientent, c'est  dire un lieu de rgulation (toute relative) des rapports entre grands capitalistes. N'oublions pas le poids institutionnel du Conseil europen (compos des chefs d'tat et de gouvernement).
Les GOPE (connaissais pas ce sigle) sont un ensemble de recommandations (et non de directives). Les responsables politiques ne s'y plient pas, ils les suivent avec empressement quand cela les arrange, tout en se cachant derrire l'UE.
Toutefois les grande faiblesse de l'UE, par rapport  ce que pourrait tre une fdration ou confdration europenne, sont dans une contradiction entre ncessit de coordination face aux puissances extrieures et gosmes nationaux ; ainsi que certains dcalages conomiques, politiques et culturels (Cf. Pologne et Hongrie ; affrontement Grce/Allemagne, etc). Peut-tre cela volue-t-il un peu du fait des outrances de certains (merci Trump) mais pas assez.




> L'conomie mondiale tait dj foutue avant 2020.


N'exagrons pas. Tant bien que mal l'conomie fonctionne au bnfice d'une minorit et donc avec des consquences tragiques pour certains des plus dmunis. Quand  savoir combien de temps cela durera et si on ira vers un progrs ou un cataclysme, difficile  dire. Ce n'est pas dtermin d'avance. Cela dpend d'hypothtiques changements de socit et donc, vu sous un autre angle, du positionnement de chacun  l'avenir.

----------


## Ryu2000

> N'exagrons pas.


Ce n'est pas une exagration, l'conomie mondiale va vraiment trs mal depuis longtemps. Depuis 2008 la situation n'a jamais cess de se dgrader.
Les banques centrales font tourner la planche  billet  une vitesse folle et a ne se termine jamais bien. Aujourd'hui a produit les taux ngatifs, ce qui finira fatalement mal. (bon l'instant les taux ngatifs, sont peut-tre moins grave que l'hyper inflation, mais a ne va pas le rester ternellement)

Regardez les dettes des tats, le Japon doit tre endett  300% de son PIB, les USA ont une dette publique qui dpasse les 28 000 000 000 000$ (28*1012).
La dette publique c'est dj quelque chose, mais en plus il y a la dette des entreprises et la dette des mnages.

En 2019 :
L'endettement des entreprises et des mnages s'acclre en France

Les mdias et les politiciens essaient de tout mettre sur le dos de la pandmie, mais c'tait pourrie bien avant.
LA DETTE PUBLIQUE MONDIALE A ATTEINT UN PIC HISTORIQUE EN 2020



> La pandmie a fait grimper la dette publique mondiale  un niveau historique en 2020, reprsentant dsormais 98% du PIB mondial contre *84% en 2019*, gonfle par les plans d'aides pharaoniques des gouvernements, a annonc ce jeudi le FMI. C'est toutefois un peu moins que les 101,5% du Produit intrieur brut mondial estims en juillet 2020.


Il va y avoir un krach, un grand reset, ou quelque chose, mais le monde va changer mais pas en mieux.
La dconnexion entre les marchs et le monde rel va finir par se payer.
La Chine alerte sur un possible krach des marchs occidentaux: Il faut tre trs vigilant



> Le gant chinois rejoint les rangs des observateurs inquiets face  leuphorie des marchs financiers, en particulier  lOuest. Puissant patron de la Commission chinoise de rglementation des banques et des assurances, Guo Shuqing a exprim ses proccupations lors dune confrence de presse, comme le rapporte CNBC: *Les marchs financiers sont trs hauts en Europe, aux tats-Unis et dans dautres pays dvelopps et cela va  lencontre de lconomie relle.*

----------


## Christian_B

> La dconnexion entre les marchs et le monde rel va finir par se payer.


En effet.
Je dois dire que j'ai un peu de mal  m'y retrouver dans ces informations apparemment absurdes et parfois contradictoires. Les crises parfois trs graves, qui peuvent faire faire beaucoup de victime, semblent inhrentes au systme financier. Mais jusqu' prsent, contrairement  ce que beaucoup prvoyaient, elles n'ont pas sign la fin de ce systme, ni mme entran des rformes profondes. Seulement des mesures de rgulation limites en grande partie en trompe l'il. Cf. les paradis fiscaux, y compris dans l'UE.

L'article de l'cho montre surtout une spcificit inquitante de la situation franaise. Le fait qu'un reprsentant des milieux financiers est au pouvoir y est pour beaucoup.
Macron fait partie des (nombreux) dirigeants bien dcids  ne surtout pas faire participer les milieu financiers (y compris spculatifs) au manque  gagner considrable d  la pandmie et qui vient aggraver la situation. Je pense que sur ce point nous sommes d'accord.

Par contre quand vous disiez : 



> De temps en temps ils font semblant de s'intresser au futur, mais c'est juste pour crer ou augmenter des taxes.


je serais tent de voir l "un vieux rflexe gaulois"  ::): .
Ceux qui font semblant de s'intresser au futur le font soit par dmagogie lectorale, soit dans le cas des entreprises, pour des raisons d'image ayant des effets commerciaux.
En ralit l'obsession de Macron (dans la ligne de ses prdcesseurs) et de ceux qui le soutiennent, est de rduire le rle de l'tat (sauf dans sa dimension rgalienne), y compris dans certaines fonctions essentielles, comme c'est particulirement visible pour l'hpital en ce moment. Et de rduire l'impt sur les plus hauts revenus.

Ds lors que les dpenses augmentent en flche, cela cre une une impasse dont il est difficile de prvoir la sortie.
Certains plaisantins se prenant trs au srieux sont dans le dni, allant jusqu' laisser entendre que la dette pourrait s'vaporer par magie (tre annule)  :8O: .
La question reste : qui va payer ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les crises parfois trs graves, qui peuvent faire faire beaucoup de victime, semblent inhrentes au systme financier. Mais jusqu' prsent, contrairement  ce que beaucoup prvoyaient, elles n'ont pas sign la fin de ce systme, ni mme entran des rformes profondes.


Pour que les choses changent il faut un krach. Depuis des annes les banques centrales et les tats font en sorte de repousser le problme (ce qui l'amplifie), les banques centrales gonflent une bulle gante et quand elle explosera a va faire bien plus mal que 1929. (dites vous qu'on utilise un OS de merde, qui dborde de malwares, au bout d'un moment il faudra formater, il faut tout perdre pour reconstruire, a va tre trs douloureux)

En 2020 et en 2021 l'conomie est  l'arrt, pourtant les bourses se portent miraculeusement bien. Cette dconnexion finira trs mal :
A Wall Street, le S&P 500 finit au-dessus des 4.000 points, une premire




> Ceux qui font semblant de s'intresser au futur le font soit par dmagogie lectorale, soit dans le cas des entreprises, pour des raisons d'image ayant des effets commerciaux.


Ouais l'cologie est  la mode en ce moment. a fait parti des thmes promus par le systme (fminisme, antiracisme, cologie), ces sujets sont l pour crer des divisions dans le peuple. (c'est un leurre, une diversion)
Le systme veut viter que les gens se rassemble autour d'un vrai thme fdrateur, comme il y a eu avec "Nous sommes les 99%" d'Occupy Wall Street ou les Gilets Jaunes en France (il y a avait des femmes, des hommes, des riches, des pauvres, des citadins et des ruraux, des gens de toutes les origines).

Il faut bien comprendre que toute l'histoire des vhicules lectrique c'est pour pousser les consommateurs  *acheter des voitures neuves*.
Si on regarde le cycle complet des vhicules on voit qu'une voiture diesel pollue moins qu'une voiture lectrique (et l'esprance de vie d'une voiture diesel est beaucoup plus grande que celle d'une voiture lectrique). Les batteries sont une catastrophe cologique.

Si vous tes proccup par l'cologie surtout ne votez jamais EELV, vous seriez trs du du rsultat.




> En ralit l'obsession de Macron (dans la ligne de ses prdcesseurs) et de ceux qui le soutiennent, est de rduire le rle de l'tat (sauf dans sa dimension rgalienne), y compris dans certaines fonctions essentielles, comme c'est particulirement visible pour l'hpital en ce moment. Et de rduire l'impt sur les plus hauts revenus.


a vient de l'*idologie de l'UE*. C'est calqu sur le modle US. On met les services publics au minimum et on force les gens  payer pour avoir des bons services (ce qui coute beaucoup plus cher).

----------


## calvaire

> Il faut bien comprendre que toute l'histoire des vhicules lectrique c'est pour pousser les consommateurs  *acheter des voitures neuves*.
> Si on regarde le cycle complet des vhicules on voit qu'une voiture diesel pollue moins qu'une voiture lectrique (et l'esprance de vie d'une voiture diesel est beaucoup plus grande que celle d'une voiture lectrique). Les batteries sont une catastrophe cologique.


a non c'est faux... pour les batteries OK mais un moteur lectrique c'est pas comparable  un moteur diesel.
Un moteur lectrique c'est plus puissant que du diesel/essence et c'est increvable. Les moteurs des bateaux sont lectrique et ils dure des dcennies sans problmes.

Maintenant oui reste  rsoudre le problme du sicle: stocker de l'nergie dans une petite surface. Ce problme est partag par tous: voitures, smartphones, robotique,...
cela fait des annes qu'on nous promets des batteries rvolutionnaires sans quelles arrivent et aujourd'hui la plus grosse arnaque c'est que un plein d'une voiture lectrique en super charge coute presque aussi cher qu'un pleins diesel (c'est 50 sur une borne tesla par exemple, moi mon plein pour ma grosse diesel c'est 80).
Un pelin  la maison c'est encore dans les 10-20 pour 1000km (1 pleins de ma diesel) mais jusqu quand....

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les moteurs des bateaux sont lectrique et ils dure des dcennies sans problmes.


On verra si les voitures lectrique d'aujourd'hui vont tenir plus de 200 000 km comme les vhicules diesel.
En tout cas aujourd'hui fabriquer une voiture lectrique pollue beaucoup plus que fabriquer une voiture diesel.




> un plein d'une voiture lectrique en super charge coute presque aussi cher qu'un pleins diesel


Je ne connais pas cette technologie, mais avec un peu de chance dans 20, 30 ans ce sera au point.
Par contre je sais que plus de 90% du prix d'un L de diesel est compos de taxes et que le prix de l'lectricit ne cesse d'augmenter.

Ce qui fait chier c'est qu'une partie de ces taxes est utilis pour construire des oliennes, c'est vraiment du gchis de ressource, en plus les oliennes sont polluantes.
Quelle quantit de bton pour les fondations dune olienne ?



> Actuellement la plupart des oliennes sur le territoire franais ont une puissance de 2MW. Leur fondation accueille une masse de bton denviron 600 tonnes. Pour les oliennes de nouvelles gnrations de 3MW, la masse de bton est environ de lordre de 800 tonnes.


600 tonnes de bton pour une olienne qui :
- ne produit rien 
- coute une fortune en maintenance
- ne sera jamais recycl

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Un dbris provenant du lancement d'un satellite par SpaceX s'crase sur une ferme  Washington*
*l'objet rcupr appartient au deuxime tage de la fuse Falcon 9 lance le 4 mars*

*En temps normal, lors de la rentre atmosphrique, toutes les pices inutilisables d'une fuse brlent au-dessus de l'ocan, mais il y a une semaine, un dbris d'une fuse de SpaceX n'a pas subi le mme sort et a atterri sur une proprit prive  Washington. Le bureau du shrif du comt de Grant a annonc que l'objet rcupr est un rcipient sous pression composite suremball, ou COPV, appartenant au deuxime tage de la fuse Falcon 9 qui a dcoll le 4 mars du Centre spatial Kennedy de la NASA, en Floride, pour une mission baptise Starlink 17.*

La rentre atmosphrique et la dsintgration de l'tage suprieur d'une fuse Falcon 9 de SpaceX ont cr un spectacle de feu dans le ciel du nord-ouest du Pacifique il y a un peu plus d'une semaine, mais tous les dbris n'ont pas brl lors de la descente. Au moins un gros morceau de la fuse, un COPV (Composite overwrapped pressure vessel  rcipient de matriaux composites sous pression suremball) d'environ 1,5 m de long, est tomb sur une proprit prive dans le sud-ouest du comt de Grant, dans le centre de l'tat de Washington. Les COPV sont des composants standard des fuses Falcon 9.



Ils sont conus pour contenir l'hlium qui est utilis pour pressuriser les rservoirs de propergol. Les COPV sont des candidats probables pour survivre  la rentre dans l'atmosphre, car ils sont relativement lgers et rsistants  la chaleur. Le bureau du shrif a dclar dans un tweet avoir rendu le dbris  SpaceX. Le propritaire, qui a dit aux autorits qu'il ne voulait pas tre identifi, a trouv le COPV errant,  peu prs de la taille et de la forme d'un sac de frappes lourd, dans sa ferme. Kyle Foreman, porte-parole du bureau du shrif, a dclar que le propritaire a signal la prsence du dbris lors d'un appel tlphonique.

Un sergent a t dpch le lundi 29 pour vrifier.  Le bureau du shrif l'a vrifi lundi, et le personnel de SpaceX est venu mardi pour le rcuprer , a dclar Foreman. Le bureau du shrif n'a pas eu connaissance d'autres rapports sur des dbris de fuse tombs et a indiqu qu'il considrait l'affaire comme close.  SpaceX a rcupr un rcipient sous pression recouvert d'un matriau composite lors de la rentre de la fuse Falcon 9 la semaine dernire. Il a t trouv sur une proprit prive dans le sud-ouest du comt de Grant cette semaine , a crit le bureau du shrif du comt de Grant dans un communiqu sur Twitter.

Il a ajout qu'il ne fournirait pas l'emplacement exact ou le nom de l'homme dont la proprit est tombe dessus.  Mdias et chasseurs de trsors : nous ne divulguons pas de dtails. Le propritaire veut simplement qu'on le laisse tranquille , a dclar le bureau du shrif dans son tweet. Mais qu'est-ce qui a caus ce drglement ? En effet, bien que la fuse Falcon 9 ait russi  mettre en orbite 60 satellites Starlink le mois dernier, le deuxime tage de la fuse ne s'est pas dsorbit correctement aprs la mission.

Le deuxime tage est la partie suprieure de la fuse Falcon 9, plus petite, qui se spare du propulseur principal pour amener les satellites sur l'orbite prvue. Alors que le propulseur principal revient sur Terre pour un atterrissage (pour une rutilisation future), une fois que le deuxime tage a rempli son rle dans la mission, il est soit dtruit intentionnellement, soit laiss en orbite. En gnral, il effectue une "combustion de dsorbitation" qui envoie le vaisseau sur une trajectoire sre pour se consumer dans l'atmosphre au-dessus de l'ocan Pacifique. Mais cette fois, quelque chose a mal tourn.

Selon les analystes,  il n'y avait pas assez de propergol aprs ce lancement pour allumer le moteur Merlin et terminer la combustion .  Le propergol a donc t vacu dans l'espace, et le deuxime tage a t rgl pour effectuer une rentre plus incontrle dans l'atmosphre . Ainsi, au lieu de brler au-dessus de l'ocan, l'tage de la fuse a fini par se briser dans le ciel au-dessus du nord-ouest du Pacifique. Cela a engendr un spectacle de feu dans le ciel qui tait visible non seulement  Washington, mais aussi dans les tats voisins et dans certaines parties du Canada, juste aprs 21 heures, le jeudi 25 mars.





Notons que le propergol est un produit de propulsion, constitu d'un mlange de comburant et de combustible, les ergols. Jonathan McDowell, astrophysicien au Centre d'astrophysique Harvard-Smithsonian et fin observateur de l'espace, a suivi de prs l'volution du deuxime tage et a dclar que sa rentre n'tait pas une surprise, mais que le moment et le lieu de cette rentre constituaient une nigme.  Le fait que l'tage n'ait pas t dsorbit sous contrle le 4 mars est un peu une nigme, il semble que quelque chose ait mal tourn, mais SpaceX n'a rien dit  ce sujet , a dclar McDowell.

 Toutefois, les rentres de ce type se produisent toutes les deux semaines. Il est juste inhabituel que cela se produise au-dessus d'une zone densment peuple, simplement parce que cela reprsente une petite fraction de la Terre . Par ailleurs, certaines sources indiquent que le COPV de Washington n'est pas le seul dbris d'une fuse  avoir atterri sur le sol amricain ces dernires semaines. Une vritable tempte de dbris se serait abattue sur les installations de SpaceX  Boca Chica, au Texas, mardi, lorsqu'un prototype de Starship a explos en plein vol lors de sa tentative d'atterrissage.

Cela marque la quatrime explosion conscutive d'un prototype d'une fuse martienne dans le cadre de la campagne d'essai rapide du Starship d'Elon Musk. La fuse d'essai, haute de 16 tages, a russi  s'envoler  plus de 10 km dans les airs, mais son retour a t un "chec" total et a entran la perte de toutes les donnes d'essai de la mission. De mme, il semblerait que l'incident du mois dernier n'est pas la premire fois qu'un rservoir COPV est  l'origine d'un incident de fuse.

Il y a cinq ans, une anomalie du pas de tir qui a entran la perte d'une fuse Falcon 9 et de sa charge utile de plusieurs millions de dollars a t attribue  une brche dans le COPV. Cette anomalie a conduit  une nouvelle conception du rservoir afin de le rendre plus robuste et, sans doute, plus apte  survivre  la rentre dans l'atmosphre.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  SpaceX reoit l'autorisation de commencer  fournir l'Internet Starlink en France, alors qu'Elon Musk affirme que les dbits Internet de Starlink vont doubler cette anne pour atteindre 300 Mb/s

 ::fleche::  Des astronomes appellent  une action en justice contre la pollution lumineuse de SpaceX, craignant que l'afflux de satellites sur l'orbite terrestre ne rende les observations plus difficiles au sol

 ::fleche::  Mme si SpaceX essaie de noircir les satellites Starlink pour rduire leur luminescence, ils peuvent toujours perturber l'astronomie, selon une tude de l'American Astronomical Society

 ::fleche::  SpaceX prvoit connecter son rseau Internet par satellite, Starlink, aux vhicules en mouvement : des voitures, aux camions, en passant par les avions  raction et aux navires

 ::fleche::  SpaceX cherche  construire des satellites Internet Starlink de nouvelle gnration, d'aprs des offres d'emploi publies sur sa page ddie au sujet

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?


La problmatique de la "pollution spatiale" est une plaie ... Chaque pays ayant des intrts divergeant, je vois mal une socit chinoise dpolluer pour une socit us ou la nasa ... Rsultat personne ne touche  quoi que cela soit, alors qu'on a parfaitement les moyens techniques de la faire ... Juste que la techno des autres pays on est pas cens y toucher, pour viter les incidents diplomatiques.

----------


## Christian_B

> Ouais l'cologie est  la mode en ce moment. a fait parti des thmes promus par le systme (fminisme, antiracisme, cologie), ces sujets sont l pour crer des divisions dans le peuple. (c'est un leurre, une diversion)
> Le systme veut viter que les gens se rassemble autour d'un vrai thme fdrateur, comme il y a eu avec "Nous sommes les 99%" d'Occupy Wall Street ou les Gilets Jaunes en France (il y a avait des femmes, des hommes, des riches, des pauvres, des citadins et des ruraux, des gens de toutes les origines).


  Je pense qu'il ne faut pas confondre les opportunistes dont je parlais avec ceux qui se proccupent effectivement de problmes bien rels. Mme si parfois il n'est pas tout  fait vident de faire le tri.
  Par exemple ce n'est pas parce que certains font semblant de s'intresser  l'cologie que des problmes comme le changement climatique ne sont pas rels et avec des effets dangereux de plus en plus visibles ds maintenant. Les travaux du GIEC par exemple sont tout  fait srieux. C'est un manque de discernement de les confondre avec telle dclaration inconsquentes ou malhonntes de certains personnages en vue.

  On ne peut pas simplifier sans risque une situation trs complexe et faire comme si un problme, aussi essentiel soit-il comme celui des normes injustices et des souffrances qu'elles entranent, justifiait d'en nier d'autres pourtant importants aussi par leurs effets.
  Il est faux qu'ils soient "promus par le systme". Il se contente de reprendre ces thmes et de les dformer tout en cherchant  minimiser leur impact politique et conomique quand ce n'est plus possible de les ignorer. Accessoirement le pouvoir politique peut aussi (non sans mal ni contradictions) essayer les instrumentaliser mais cela ne les fait pas disparatre.

  Par exemple Macron, perturb par la remise en cause de son pouvoir, a invent cette pseudo-dmocratie-directe des conventions citoyennes sans statut lgal.
  Il a ragi de faon tonnamment imprudente et stupide en promettant "d'adopter sans filtre" les conclusions de la Convention sur le climat. Il a sans doute sous-estim les capacits et le srieux de ces gens tirs au sort (qu'il mprisait) et des climatologues qui les ont informs. Il s'est dconsidr et ridiculis en se contredisant, d'abord de faon assez grossire et quasi trumpienne. Il s'est tir un coup de bazooka dans la jambe, voire plus haut  ::mouarf::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Oui, mais 42 000 satellites en orbite basse juste pour le mgalo Musk sans compter la concurrence, a va vite devenir un jeu de casse brique gant.


Il faut empcher tous ces lancements de satellites de sire Elon Munsk car avec une telle densit d'un par 60 000km, ils vont fatalement entrer en collision. C'est de l'inconscience.

Il faut interdire tout ces lancement de fuses dont les dbris retombent sur terre, et qui drglent le climat, pour preuve il neige de plus en plus. L'humanit court  sa perte.
Il faut interdire ces avions qui tuent des mouettes et qui s'crasent dans la Manche. Si on n'y met pas un terme, ce sont des centaines de mort tous les ans.
Il faut interdire ces voitures qui risquent de provoquer des vanouissements ds lors que l'on dpasse la vitesse de 50km/h. L'homme n'est pas fait pour supporter des vitesses vertigineuses et il ne faut pas cder  la mgalomanie de madame Bertha Benz. La place d'une femme n'est pas de se donner en spectacle mais auprs de ses enfants.

Le parlement doit interdire ces locomotives  vapeur venues d'outre manche car elles rendent les vaches folles et provoquent de plus en plus de mauvaise rcoltes. C'est de la folie, l'europe court  la famine.
Le roi doit publier un dit interdisant toutes ces mongolfires qui polluent le ciel mais sont galement trs dangereuses, car si on en tombe on se tue et la personne en dessous avec. Avec pour rsultat de booster la vente des ombrelles. Monsieur Newton a bien dmontr que les corps tombent et si Dieu avait voulu que l'homme vole, il lui aurait donn des ailes.

Il faut interdire tous ces chariot  boeufs qui corrompent la jeunesse et sont une offense   nos dieux. Si Horus avait voulu que nous utilisions ces machines venues des contrs barbares de Letonnie, et si complexes que nul tre civilis n'en comprend le mcanisme, il l'aurait fait savoir  nos prtres dans leur songes.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Elon Musk affirme que Starlink devrait tre "entirement mobile" d'ici  la fin 2021,* 
*Permettant aux clients de l'utiliser  n'importe quelle adresse ou dans des vhicules en mouvement*

*Le nouveau service d'Internet par satellite Starlink de SpaceX est actuellement dans une priode de test bta trs limite, mais l'entreprise pense dj  l'avenir. Aprs avoir dpos en mars dernier une demande auprs de la FCC pour des composants Starlink qui permettraient au service de fonctionner sur des vhicules en mouvement, le cofondateur de SpaceX, Elon Musk, s'attend  ce que le service haut dbit par satellite Starlink devienne  entirement mobile  plus tard en 2021, permettant aux clients d'utiliser les antennes paraboliques existantes  diffrentes adresses. Musk a galement tweet vendredi que Starlink pourrait sortir de sa phase bta ds cet t.*

Ce serait un grand changement pour Starlink, qui pour le moment ne permet mme pas aux clients de dplacer le matriel existant d'une adresse  l'autre  si vous tes accept pour participer  la phase bta de service Internet haut dbit, les formulaires d'inscription sont clairs sur le fait que le service est limit  l'emplacement que vous entrez lors de la souscription. Mais cela va changer avant lanne prochaine. Elon Musk a dclar vendredi que le service d'Internet par satellite de SpaceX, Starlink, devrait tre  entirement mobile  d'ici la fin de l'anne, ce qui signifie que les clients pourraient l'utiliser dans des vhicules en mouvement ou  diffrentes adresses.


 Ouais, devrait tre entirement mobile plus tard cette anne, donc vous pouvez le dplacer n'importe o ou l'utiliser sur un RV ou un camion en mouvement. Nous avons besoin de quelques lancements de satellites supplmentaires pour atteindre une couverture complte et quelques mises  jour logicielles cls , a crit Musk sur Twitter jeudi.

Par ce tweet, on comprend que la constellation de satellites Starlink n'est pas encore totalement construite, il ne s'agit donc pas d'une limitation permanente, mais il s'agit tout de mme d'une limitation aujourd'hui, qui sera leve avec laugmentation du nombre de satellites et des amliorations des logiciels, daprs les explications de Musk dans son tweet de jeudi.

SpaceX a rvl une partie de ses projets mobiles le mois dernier lorsque la socit a demand  la Federal Communications Commission l'autorisation de dployer une version modifie de son terminal utilisateur sur des vhicules en mouvement. Ce qui permettrait aux clients d'exploiter le service Internet dans des navires, des avions, des vhicules rcratifs et des camions  mais pas les voitures Tesla, qui ne sont pas assez grandes pour transporter le terminal Starlink.

Dans la demande, David Goldman, directeur de la politique en matire de satellites de SpaceX, a dclar que l'expansion  servirait l'intrt public  et  permettrait aux oprateurs et aux passagers d'accder  des services permettant d'accrotre la productivit .

Mais si cette demande concerne une version du terminal qui n'a pas encore t publie et qui est dote de  fixations permettant de l'installer sur des vhicules, des navires et des avions , le commentaire de Musk du jeudi sur le fait que Starlink sera  entirement mobile  plus tard dans l'anne faisait rfrence au terminal standard qui a t dploy auprs des clients bta au cours des derniers mois.


Musk rpondait  une personne qui demandait sur Twitter :  Les utilisateurs seront-ils toujours confins  un seul endroit ou,  l'avenir, si un utilisateur dispose du Dishy McFlatface standard (et non d'un nouveau terminal portable), pourriez-vous le mettre sur un camping-car ou une petite maison ? La rponse affirmative de Musk suggre que la couverture Starlink sera suffisamment tendue dans le courant de l'anne pour que les utilisateurs puissent emporter leur Dishy McFlatface  peu prs n'importe o et bnficier d'un service Internet.

* La bande passante et la latence du service Starlink s'amliorent rapidement *

Starlink est le projet  forte intensit de capital de la socit visant  construire un rseau internet interconnect avec des milliers de satellites, connu dans l'industrie spatiale sous le nom de constellation, conu pour fournir l'Internet  haut dbit aux consommateurs partout sur la plante. Starlink a annonc des vitesses de service bta de 50  150 Mbps, avec une latence de 20  40 ms. Musk a promis en fvrier que les vitesses atteindraient 300 Mbps dans le courant de l'anne et que le service serait disponible pour "la majeure partie de la Terre" d'ici  la fin 2021. La semaine dernire, Musk a galement tweet que le  temps de fonctionnement, la bande passante et la latence du service Starlink s'amliorent rapidement .

SpaceX a lanc 1 445 satellites  large bande en orbite terrestre basse, selon les statistiques de l'astrophysicien Jonathan McDowell. SpaceX dispose de 1 351 satellites en orbite, aprs avoir pris en compte ceux qui ont t dsorbits, qui ne sont pas en train de manuvrer ou qui sont rentrs dans l'atmosphre aprs un chec. SpaceX a une licence de la FCC pour lancer prs de 12 000 satellites et a demand l'autorisation d'en lancer 30 000 de plus. Plus de 10 000 personnes se sont inscrites  Starlink depuis le lancement de sa bta  "Better Than Nothing Beta" en octobre 2020.

 J'ai interrog plus de 50 utilisateurs de l'Internet par satellite Starlink de SpaceX au cours des derniers mois, afin de recueillir leurs impressions sur le service jusqu' prsent. Voici ce qu'ils ont dit sur les prix, l'installation, la vitesse, la fiabilit et bien plus encore , a tweet jeudi Michael Sheetz de CNBC qui a conduit une enqute auprs des personnes qui utilisent Starlink.


SpaceX a lanc le programme "Better than Nothing Beta" pour le public en octobre, et la majorit des utilisateurs interrogs par CNBC ont reu des invitations  s'inscrire entre novembre et fvrier. Le service est propos au prix de 99 dollars par mois aux tats-Unis dans le cadre de la version bta, avec un cot initial de 499 dollars pour l'quipement dont les clients ont besoin pour se connecter aux satellites  plus les taxes, les frais d'expdition et tous les accessoires ncessaires pour monter l'antenne.

Gwynne Shotwell, prsidente de SpaceX, a confirm, lors d'une table ronde virtuelle organise dans le cadre du forum numrique Satellite 2021 LEO, que SpaceX dpense 1 500 dollars pour fabriquer chaque terminal Starlink, mais les clients ne devront payer que 499 dollars.  Nous ne faisons pas payer  nos clients ce que nous cote la construction de ces terminaux , a-t-elle dclar, ajoutant que SpaceX a  fait de grands progrs pour rduire le cot  de chaque terminal Starlink de moiti par rapport au montant initial.

 Je m'attends  conserver le service  long terme , a dclar un utilisateur du Montana lors de lenqute de Sheetz.  Le prix de la bta pour le service est plus raisonnable que toutes les autres options que nous avons, et celles-ci sont moins performantes. Je garderai Starlink aussi longtemps que ce sera la seule option haut dbit  ma disposition .

Les utilisateurs qui ont parl  Sheetz ont dclar qu'ils utilisent plusieurs appareils sans que cela ait un impact sur la qualit ou la vitesse du service.  Le service est assez fiable, il y a quelques pannes de temps en temps , a dclar un utilisateur du Maine.  Nous l'utilisons principalement pour regarder Netflix, Hulu et YouTube. Nous faisons un peu de jeux aussi sur le systme sans aucun problme .

 Nous sommes en ligne toute la journe, tous les jours sur des runions. Il supporte cela facilement. Nous utilisons galement des services de streaming. Avec mes beaux-parents, nous avons au moins 25 appareils (tlphones intelligents, ordinateurs portables, ordinateurs de bureau, iPads, tlviseurs intelligents, appareils domestiques intelligents, etc. , a dclar un utilisateur du Minnesota.

Le "kit Starlink" qui est envoy aux clients comprend quatre lments importants : le terminal utilisateur, un support de trpied, un routeur Wi-Fi et une alimentation lectrique. SpaceX propose galement des options de montage sur les toits, moyennant un cot supplmentaire. Les utilisateurs de lenqute ont t largement impressionns par la qualit de l'quipement, en particulier l'antenne  qui est surnomme "Dishy McFlatface" dans le guide de SpaceX.


Cependant, une poigne d'utilisateurs ont t dus par la qualit du routeur Wi-Fi fourni par SpaceX, et plusieurs ont choisi d'opter pour des routeurs tiers. Un utilisateur de Montana l'a dcrit comme  une brique avec un signal wifi , notant qu'il est rapide  installer, mais qu'il manque d'options de configuration  part le rglage du mot de passe du rseau.  J'ai choisi d'utiliser mon propre routeur et de me brancher directement sur le port auquel leur routeur aurait t connect , a dclar l'utilisateur de Montana.

Alors que Starlink suscite l'enthousiasme des utilisateurs parce qu'il peut fournir des vitesses de haut dbit modernes  des rgions ignores par les grands fournisseurs d'accs  Internet, le projet de SpaceX est galement confront  une opposition constante. Un article publi lundi dans un journal indique que "le projet de satellite Internet d'Elon Musk a donn naissance  une alliance improbable de concurrents, de rgulateurs et d'experts qui affirment que le milliardaire est en train de crer un quasi-monopole qui menace la scurit spatiale et l'environnement". D'autres socits de satellites "se plaignent que les satellites de Musk bloquent les signaux de leurs propres appareils et ont physiquement mis en danger leurs flottes , indique l'article.

 C'est une course vers le bas en termes d'obtention d'autant de choses l-haut que possible pour revendiquer l'immobilier orbital , a dclar le professeur Moriba Jah du dpartement de gnie arospatial et d'ingnierie mcanique de l'Universit du Texas, selon le journal.  Musk ne fait que ce qui est lgal... mais lgal n'est pas ncessairement sr ou durable .

SpaceX a accept les prcommandes pour le service Starlink qui devrait tre disponible  partir du second semestre de cette anne, mais les crneaux sont limits dans chaque rgion. Ces limites devraient permettre d'viter les problmes de capacit qui se poseraient si Starlink tait dploy trop largement dans une rgion donne, ce qui permettra aux utilisateurs de voyager avec leur antenne parabolique "entirement mobile" tout en bnficiant du service.

Sources : Tweets (1 & 2)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Les clients Starlink pourraient utiliser leur Internet haut dbit  n'importe quelle adresse dici 2021. Quel commentaire en faites-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Abandonneriez-vous votre connexion Internet actuelle pour souscrire  Starlink ? Pour quelles raisons ? 

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  SpaceX prvoit connecter son rseau Internet par satellite, Starlink, aux vhicules en mouvement : des voitures, aux camions, en passant par les avions  raction et aux navires
 ::fleche::  Le service Internet par satellite Starlink d'Elon Musk a t approuv au Royaume-Uni et les utilisateurs reoivent dj leurs kits bta
 ::fleche::  SpaceX reoit l'autorisation de commencer  fournir l'Internet Starlink en France, alors qu'Elon Musk affirme que les dbits Internet de Starlink vont doubler cette anne pour atteindre 300 Mbps
 ::fleche::  Au Royaume-Uni, des habitants de zones rurales dclarent que Starlink d'Elon Musk offre un haut dbit "incroyable", le service est disponible dans le pays depuis le dbut de l'anne

----------


## kain_tn

> Permettant aux clients de l'utiliser [...] *dans des vhicules en mouvement*


Dcidment, c'est une lubie. Je dois tre un peu vieux jeu, sans doute parce que je ne suis pas n avec un accs  Internet, mais je ne vois dans tout a rien dont je ne pourrais pas me passer...




> Les clients Starlink pourraient utiliser leur Internet haut dbit  n'importe quelle adresse dici 2021. Quel commentaire en faites-vous ?


Qu'au rythme o a va, ils seront toujours confins donc ils auront le choix entre leur adresse dans le salon, et celle dans la cuisine

 ::dehors:: 




> Abandonneriez-vous votre connexion Internet actuelle pour souscrire  Starlink ? Pour quelles raisons ?


Non. Mon abonnement actuel est fait auprs d'un fournisseur Europen. Je ne vois pas pourquoi je devrais encore donner quelque chose de plus  une nime socit Amricaine: ils se servent dj bien assez comme a.

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Permettant aux clients de l'utiliser  n'importe quelle adresse ou dans des vhicules en mouvement


Vivement les premiers morts du style : Il jouait  WoW grce  son abonnement StarLink sur le sige passager de sa Tesla qui roulait en mode autonome lorsqu'elle a percut un car de CRS arrt sur le bas ct.... Elon Musk dment toute implication dans ce fatal accident et parle d'un enchainement de concidences...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Les clients Starlink pourraient utiliser leur Internet haut dbit  n'importe quelle adresse dici 2021. Quel commentaire en faites-vous ?


L'internet satellite s'adresse  un march de niche (personne en milieu rural utilisant peu internet avec besoin de connexion, rsidence secondaire, personne voyageant en camping ou caravanes, bateau de plaisance, pniche , zone blanche ... ). Mme une gnralisation d'un usage tout le temps et partout est pas forcement possible.

Pour preuve, en Amrique du Nord il y a des grands espaces sans civilisations sur des grandes distances. En Europe le taux d'urbanisation est bien plus important. Notez aussi qu'en Europe (France par exemple). Les nouvelles rgles d'urbanismes interdisent dj l'implantation de paraboles sur les toit/pignons/balcons. 

Ce qui explique en partie la disparition de TPS ... La fibre aussi offre de bien meilleurs dbits.




> Abandonneriez-vous votre connexion Internet actuelle pour souscrire  Starlink ?


Non




> Pour quelles raisons ?


J'ai travaill pour un oprateur tlcoms franais qui fournit ce type de service et en cas de rel besoin , je sais que je peux leurs faire confiance  ::D:  . Je n'ai pas besoin d'un acteur US, quand j'ai dj un acteur franais  proximit de chez moi  :;):  .

----------


## Uther

> Dcidment, c'est une lubie. Je dois tre un peu vieux jeu, sans doute parce que je ne suis pas n avec un accs  Internet, mais je ne vois dans tout a rien dont je ne pourrais pas me passer...


C'est aussi mon cas mais ma grand-mre disait a du tlphone et mes parents de l'internet.




> Non. Mon abonnement actuel est fait auprs d'un fournisseur Europen. Je ne vois pas pourquoi je devrais encore donner quelque chose de plus  une nime socit Amricaine: ils se servent dj bien assez comme a.


Franchement, je vois pas en quoi SFR ou Bouygues serait mieux que Space X.




> J'ai travaill pour un oprateur tlcoms franais qui fournit ce type de service et en cas de rel besoin , je sais que je peux leurs faire confiance  . Je n'ai pas besoin d'un acteur US, quand j'ai dj un acteur franais  proximit de chez moi  .


A ma connaissance il n'existe pas de service quivalent, du moins avec une latence qui ne soit pas de l'ordre de la demi-seconde.

----------


## M_Makia

> Les clients Starlink pourraient utiliser leur Internet haut dbit  n'importe quelle adresse dici 2021. Quel commentaire en faites-vous ?


D'un point de vue particulier, la possibilit d'tre connect a Starlink quand on est en mouvement ou ne pas dpendre d'un point fixe me parait pas trs intressant.
D'un point de vue professionnel par contre c'est extrmement intressant, la possibilit de dployer des units mobiles "trs bien connect" dans des endroits non couvert peut tre un enjeu majeur pour certaines socits.( site de production en montagnes, dserts, haute mer ect ...).
Concernant le fait que Starlink soit accessible pour les vhicules en mouvement est aussi trs intressant toujours pour les professionnels et je pense notamment aux diffrents navires en haute mer (ou pas)  qui disposent le plus souvent d'une connectivit internet assez mdiocre pour ne pas dire trs mdiocre.




> Abandonneriez-vous votre connexion Internet actuelle pour souscrire  Starlink ? Pour quelles raisons


D'une manire gnrale non car l'offre internet en France est plutt bonne et bon march.
Si mon domicile se trouverais dans une zone dont la couverture d'internet est mdiocre, je n'hsiterais pas a souscrire  Starlink si j'en ai les moyens.

----------


## kain_tn

> C'est aussi mon cas mais ma grand-mre disait a du tlphone et mes parents de l'internet.
> 
> 
> Franchement, je vois pas en quoi SFR ou Bouygues serait mieux que Space X.
> 
> 
> A ma connaissance il n'existe pas de service quivalent, du moins avec un latence qui ne soit pas de l'ordre de la demi-seconde.


Tout simplement parce qu'ils ne peuvent pas te couper ton abonnement en cas de tensions entre grandes puissances.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> A ma connaissance il n'existe pas de service quivalent, du moins avec un latence qui ne soit pas de l'ordre de la demi-seconde.


En France c'est Nordnet (Groupe Orange) qui vend des services d'internet par satellite  :;):

----------


## Uther

> Tout simplement parce qu'ils ne peuvent pas te couper ton abonnement en cas de tensions entre grandes puissances.


Tant qu'on a pas de service souverain quivalent, le rapport bnfice risque pour une personne qui est dans une zone mal desservie est vite calcul. Au pire le jour o a arrive (ce qui ne devrait pas arriver tous les quatre matins), les personnes concernes s'abonneront  autre chose.
J'ai l'impression que la plupart des personnes qui s'expriment sur ce forum pour dire qu'elles ne veulent pas de Starlink sont juste des personnes qui ne sont pas concernes par Starlink. Ce n'est absolument pas un service fait pour remplacer votre connexion  la fibre.




> En France c'est Nordnet (Groupe Orange) qui vend des services d'internet par satellite


C'est bien ce que j'entendais par "une latence qui ne soit pas de l'ordre de la demi-seconde". Pour avoir utilis ce genre de connexion, a peux certes dpanner dans certains cas, mais avec une telle latence, le service n'est pas vraiment comparable avec ce que va proposer Starlink.

----------


## kain_tn

> Tant qu'on a pas de service souverain quivalent, le rapport bnfice risque pour une personne qui est dans une zone mal desservie est vite calcul. Au pire le jour o a arrive (ce qui ne devrait pas arriver tous les quatre matins), les personnes concernes s'abonneront  autre chose.
> J'ai l'impression que la plupart des personnes qui s'expriment sur ce forum pour dire qu'elles ne veulent pas de Starlink sont juste des personnes qui ne sont pas concernes par Starlink. Ce n'est absolument pas un service fait pour remplacer votre connexion  la fibre.


Alors dj on a le droit de s'exprimer  ::): 

Ensuite, s'il est vrai qu'aujourd'hui je n'ai pas de souci avec mon fournisseur actuel (je ne suis pas en fibre au passage: je n'ai pas besoin d'un tel dbit), a n'a pas toujours t le cas, surtout quand je vivais au fin fond de la Bretagne. Pourtant, mme l-bas, mon choix aurait t vite fait: pas de fournisseur Amricain pour un service dit "essentiel".

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

L'avantage de Nordnet , c'est qu'en cas de ppin, c'est l'infra Orange (Orange quoi ... C'est le mme groupe), donc on sait  qui on a affaire.  :;): 

Starlink on sait pas vraiment qui est derrire. Qui du SAV ? En anglais ?  ::?: 

Le business model de Starlink est simple pas trs populaire, ni rpandu en Europe. Donc ils resteront sur un march de niche.

----------


## Jipt

> l'infra Orange (Orange quoi ... C'est le mme groupe), donc *on sait  qui on a affaire*.


Une belle bande de boulets incapables de faire autre chose que des c0nn3r13s... 
Ouaip, je suis vnre car suite au rcent passage  la fibre ces nazes m'ont foutu en l'air ma ligne tlphonique analogique qui fonctionnait trs bien, remplace par cette merdasse de voip, et ils m'ont galement dtruit mon message d'accueil personnalis sur la messagerie du tl, tout a sans m'en informer au pralable !
Et le systme de tl/messagerie actuel est bien plus nul que l'ancien : gestion des messages  la _one again_, pas d'information si double appel, et obligation d'avoir la box allume pour pouvoir tlphoner, bonjour la consommation inutile de ressources non renouvelables.

Bref, des gens juste intresss par leur profit et nous, tout juste bons  payer et  les engraisser,  ::furax::

----------


## AoCannaille

> Une belle bande de boulets incapables de faire autre chose que des c0nn3r13s... 
> Ouaip, je suis vnre car suite au rcent passage  la fibre ces nazes m'ont foutu en l'air ma ligne tlphonique analogique qui fonctionnait trs bien,


C'est triste ce qui t'arrive, mais en loccurrence ce n'est peut tre pas une erreur de leur part. les lignes RTC ne sont plus commercialises depuis 2018, si tu as chang de contrat en passant  la fibre, ta ligne est supprime. Toutes les lignes seront compltement supprimes en 2023. Au mieux, tu aurais pu gagner 2 ans. (https://www.quechoisir.org/actualite...du-rtc-n58061/ )

Quant  la perte de qualit de service, je le dplore autant que toi, d'autant plus que l'IP ouvre tellement plus de possibilit qu'on a du mal  comprendre pourquoi on se retrouve avec moins d'options.

En entreprise aussi, en interne, on passe aux tlphones IP. C'est gnial pour le rpertoire intgr toujours  jour, par contre, il arrive rgulirement qu'on ait des coupures lectriques, et l, plus de PC, Plus de tlphone, la dche quoi... j'imagine mme pas la solitude du mec qui veut appeler les secours pour son collgue qui a justement fait pt les plombs  en lectrocutant...

----------


## calvaire

> En entreprise aussi, en interne, on passe aux tlphones IP. C'est gnial pour le rpertoire intgr toujours  jour, par contre, il arrive rgulirement qu'on ait des coupures lectriques, et l, plus de PC, Plus de tlphone, la dche quoi... j'imagine mme pas la solitude du mec qui veut appeler les secours pour son collgue qui a justement fait pt les plombs  en lectrocutant...


euh je sais pas dans quel monde vous vivez mais moi j'utilise que majoritairement Teams ou le tlphone portable rarement car tous le monde  Teams mme les clients.
en entreprise le fixe sonne quasi jamais et chez moi je l'ai coup car le tlphone fixe sert uniquement  recevoir des appels de dmarcheurs...

en 2021 je vois pas d'avenir pour le tlphone fixe perso, surtout pour appeler les secours (un portable envoie directement la localisation gps)
dsol dtre aussi radicale dans ma rponse mais c'est comme le mdecin qui utilisait le minitel en 2012,  un moment donn faut aussi voluer (sans tomber dans les 2 extrmes)

----------


## AoCannaille

> euh je sais pas dans quel monde vous vivez mais moi j'utilise que majoritairement Teams ou le tlphone portable rarement car tous le monde  Teams mme les clients.
> en entreprise le fixe sonne quasi jamais et chez moi je l'ai coup car le tlphone fixe sert uniquement  recevoir des appels de dmarcheurs...
> 
> en 2021 je vois pas d'avenir pour le tlphone fixe perso, surtout pour appeler les secours (un portable envoie directement la localisation gps)
> dsol dtre aussi radicale dans ma rponse mais c'est comme le mdecin qui utilisait le minitel en 2012,  un moment donn faut aussi voluer (sans tomber dans les 2 extrmes)


Lol, le tlphone portable qui capte mal ds qu'on s'loigne d'une fentre, qui perd 1% d'autonomie par minute d'appel, yes, trop bien. Et je parle mme pas des cas o l'ont travaille avec tlphone portable interdit et rseau brouill...

Teams, on l'a aussi, et a passe par les serveur Microsoft. Devine quoi ? Dans des industries o la confidentialit est encore de mise, bah... c'est install mais on n'a pas le droit de l'utiliser pour certains sujets, on a donc 2 plateformes de collaborations sur lesquelles tout le monde n'est pas tjrs connects en mme temps. Youhou
Et quand la ru permet de l'utiliser, on perd  chaque fois 4/5 minutes pour que tout le monde entende tout le monde... Au final chez nous, beaucoup rejoignent la conversation... Avec un tlphone fixe.

Quant  appeler les secours directement, si tu es dans une entreprise un peu grosse et un peu srieuse, les Pompiers seront bloqus  l'entre si tu n'as pas pas prvenu le PC Scurit. La consigne est donc toujours d'appeler le PC Scu, qui envoi dans la foule qqn t'aider (probablement mieux form que toi aux premiers secours) et dirige l'appel directement ensuite. 30 secondes de "perdues " pour viter de perdre des dizaines de minutes si les pompiers se pointent " l'improviste". 
De mme, ta position GPS dans une tour  Bureau, elle va elle super utile  100mtres prs dans toutes les directions alors qu'un tlphone branch indique directement la pice prcise au PC Scu, et ce mme si tu ne connais pas le nom (souvent obscur) de la salle dans laquelle tu es.

Je suis d'accord que lintrt du fixe dcroit avec le temps, mais il lui reste des avantages non ngligeables...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Je suis d'accord que lintrt du fixe dcroit avec le temps, mais il lui reste des avantages non ngligeables...


Mme pour les particuliers une ligne fixe est encore demande par exemple (banque, scurit sociale, ple emploi ...) . Dans le cadre de certains contrle, ou bien pour "valider", une adresse postale physique avec un numro de ligne fixe  la dite adresse.

----------


## kain_tn

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Mme pour les particuliers une ligne fixe est encore demande par exemple (banque, scurit sociale, ple emploi ...) . Dans le cadre de certains contrle, ou bien pour "valider", une adresse postale physique avec un numro de ligne fixe  la dite adresse.


Oui, et il y a aussi des avantages au niveau du prix.

----------


## Christian_B

> Une belle bande de boulets incapables de faire autre chose que des c0nn3r13s...
> Ouaip, je suis vnre car suite au rcent passage  la fibre ces nazes m'ont foutu en l'air ma ligne tlphonique analogique qui fonctionnait trs bien, remplace par cette merdasse de voip, et ils m'ont galement dtruit mon message d'accueil personnalis sur la messagerie du tl, tout a sans m'en informer au pralable !





> C'est triste ce qui t'arrive, mais en loccurrence ce n'est peut tre pas une erreur de leur part.
> les lignes RTC ne sont plus commercialises depuis 2018, si tu as chang de contrat en passant  la fibre, ta ligne est supprime.


Erreur de principe  la base : la ligne locale indpendante (analogique) est techniquement incompatible avec la fibre. Elle est base sur une boucle de courant passant par des fils de cuivre (paire torsade). 
Pour garder (provisoirement) la ligne fixe classique et avoir la fibre, il faut avoir deux lignes sans rapport entre elles.
Jipt a t mal renseign et n'a pas lu les documents avant de signer.

Le dgroupage (remplacement de l'ancienne ligne par une ligne sur internet) a toutefois commenc bien avant la fibre chez les particuliers, mais il tait facultatif.
Par contre c'est vrai que l'ancienne ligne analogique avait le gros avantage de continuer  fonctionner si internet tait en panne (sauf coupure physique de la ligne).
Mais elle est voue au mme sort que l'ancien systme des "pneumatiques" disparu depuis longtemps et le Minitel.




> Mme pour les particuliers une ligne fixe est encore demande par exemple (banque, scurit sociale, ple emploi ...) . Dans le cadre de certains contrle, ou bien pour "valider", une adresse postale physique avec un numro de ligne fixe  la dite adresse.


Je ne sais pas dans quel cas particulier cela reste vrai. J'ai plutt constat le contraire : Les oprations bancaires et les dmarches officielles (police pour refaire sa carte d'identit par exemple) sont de plus en plus compliques sans tlphone mobile.
Ils veulent tous pouvoir envoyer des SMS automatiques et ne s'embtent pas  dvelopper un service vocal pour les lignes fixes.

----------


## Jipt

> Pour garder (provisoirement) la ligne fixe classique et avoir la fibre, il faut avoir deux lignes sans rapport entre elles.


Ce qui tait ma configuration avant l'activation de cette satane box ( qui il faut 3 minutes pour tre oprationnelle -- on croit rver : la machine  ct quand je l'allume il lui faut 10 secondes).




> Jipt a t mal renseign et n'a pas lu les documents avant de signer.


1- c'est vrai : mal ou peu renseign.
2- n'a pas pu lire... car illisibles (mais c'est fait exprs : vous avez dj essay de lire des textes rbarbatifs en police 6 sans espaces verticaux sur trois colonnes bien tasses ? On ne dpasse pas la demi-page)
Et le plus rigolo c'est que j'ai reu deux fois les conditions gnrales, mais ce ne sont pas les mmes fichiers ! Il y a une diffrence de taille (c'est ce qui m'a mais la puce  l'oreille) et en comparant le gris des pages page  page, j'ai constat qu'il y avait une grosse diffrence sur l'une entre les deux fichiers reus. C'est limite preuve de nullit du contrat, a).




> Ils veulent tous pouvoir envoyer des SMS automatiques et ne s'embtent pas  dvelopper un service vocal pour les lignes fixes.


Alors c'est eux qui me l'offrent et me le payent : moi je n'en ai aucune utilit donc  ce jour je n'en ai toujours pas -- et je n'en veux pas ! Quand je vois comment les gens vivent avec ce machin, a me donne plus envie de gerber qu'autre chose.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Je ne sais pas dans quel cas particulier cela reste vrai. J'ai plutt constat le contraire : Les oprations bancaires et les dmarches officielles (police pour refaire sa carte d'identit par exemple) sont de plus en plus compliques sans tlphone mobile.
> Ils veulent tous pouvoir envoyer des SMS automatiques et ne s'embtent pas  dvelopper un service vocal pour les lignes fixes.


Tout simplement pour viter la fraude  la domiciliation.

4 exemples :

> La CPAM doit venir contrler une personne en arrt maladie de longue date , elle appelle de prfrence sur la ligne fixe et non mobile . Si l'interlocuteur prtant tre prsent chez lui sur sa ligne mobile, et que personne ne rpond sur la fixe , cela peut donner lieu  des enqutes pour arrter maladie frauduleux .

> Ple Emploi peut faire de mme . Mettre le numro de tlphone fixe d'un proche , ne pas habiter  l'adresse du numro ... et se trouver  l'tranger pour travailler / des congs et toucher le chmage. En cas d'abus la encore ple emploi peut lancer une enqute pour suspicion de fraude.

> Pour le respect de la quarantaine  domicile contre le covid, par scurit on appelle sur une ligne, pour savoir si la personne est bien physiquement chez elle. 

> Pour les personnes ges , des tablissements bancaires et / ou financiers peuvent exiger l'appelle depuis une ligne fixe , pour s'assurer de a vracit de l'interlocuteur et valider une transaction financire. Il existe encore des procdures papiers+tlphone fixe ,pour faire des transferts de fond ... sans internet. C'est de plus en plus rares , par contre la procdure existe encore par scurit ... Justement pour ceux qui n'ont pas internet. 

Mme chose quand il y a des runions entreprises , qui ncessitent des transferts de fond > lignes fixe (pas de visio ni de ligne gsm ... ) pour s'assurer d'ou vient physiquement l'interlocuteur.

----------


## Bruno

*La FCC autorise SpaceX  rduire l'altitude des satellites pour amliorer la vitesse et la latence de Starlink*
*elle a rejet l'opposition de Viasat, Hughes, OneWeb et Kuiper*

*SpaceX a obtenu mardi l'autorisation d'utiliser une orbite plus basse pour les satellites Starlink, les autorits de rgulation ayant convenu avec SpaceX que ce changement amliorerait la vitesse et la latence du haut dbit tout en permettant de rduire les dbris orbitaux. En mettant un avis favorable  la demande de SpaceX, la Federal Communications Commission (FCC) a rejet l'opposition de Viasat, Hughes, Dish Network, OneWeb, la filiale d'Amazon connue sous le nom de Kuiper, et d'autres socits de satellites qui affirmaient que le changement causerait trop d'interfrences avec d'autres systmes.*

La FCC a estim que le fait d'autoriser des orbites plus basses pour les satellites Starlink  ne cre pas de problmes d'interfrence importants . Selon la FCC, l'abaissement des orbites permet  SpaceX d'apporter des modifications "axes sur la scurit"  la constellation, comme la possibilit de se dbarrasser plus rapidement de tout satellite mort ou cass en le dirigeant vers une fin brlante dans l'atmosphre terrestre. En 2018, SpaceX a reu l'approbation de la FCC pour lancer 4 425 satellites  large bande sur des orbites de 1 110 km  1 325 km. 

Un ordre de la FCC en 2019 a donn  SpaceX la permission d'utiliser une altitude infrieure pour plus de 1 500 de ces satellites. L'ordonnance de la FCC d'aujourd'hui accordant la demande de changement de licence de SpaceX abaisse l'altitude de 2 814 de ces satellites, les laissant dans la gamme 540-570 km. L'ordonnance de la FCC d'aujourd'hui permettra galement  SpaceX d'utiliser un angle d'lvation infrieur pour les antennes des terminaux d'utilisateurs et des stations terrestres passerelles.


 Sur la base de notre examen, nous sommes d'accord avec SpaceX que la modification amliorera l'exprience des utilisateurs du service SpaceX, y compris dans les rgions polaires souvent mal desservies, indique l'ordonnance de la FCC. Nous concluons que l'angle d'lvation plus faible de ses antennes de station terrestre et l'altitude plus basse de ses satellites permettent une meilleure exprience utilisateur en amliorant les vitesses et la latence.  L'ordonnance de la FCC prcise galement  qu'un certain nombre de satellites dploys en vertu de cette modification sont des satellites en orbite  haute inclinaison, qui sont les seuls  pouvoir fournir un meilleur service aux rgions  latitude leve . Quant  l'impact du changement de licence sur les dbris orbitaux, la FCC a dclar que  le dploiement  une altitude plus basse garantit le retrait des satellites de l'orbite dans un laps de temps relativement court, et a par consquent des effets bnfiques en ce qui concerne la rduction des dbris orbitaux .

Le rseau Starlink de SpaceX compte jusqu' prsent plus de 1 300 satellites en orbite. L'entreprise prvoit d'en lancer des milliers d'autres afin de fournir de l'internet  large bande dans les rgions rurales du monde, tant pour les gouvernements que pour les consommateurs. Amazon et OneWeb dveloppent galement leurs propres rseaux Internet par satellite. OneWeb a lanc 182 de ses 648 satellites prvus. Le rseau Kuiper d'Amazon n'en a pas encore lanc, mais il a obtenu l'autorisation de la FCC en 2020 pour lancer 3 236 satellites, dont la moiti devra tre dans l'espace d'ici 2026.

L'anne dernire, face  la multiplication des projets de constellations de satellites privs, les astronomes italiens des Observatoires astronomies de Rome, Brera et Trieste se dressent contre  la menace dempcher laccs  la pleine connaissance du cosmos et contre la perte dune richesse intangible dune valeur incommensurable pour lhumanit . Dans leur article, ils appellent la communaut internationale des astronomes  attaquer en justice ltat amricain.

SpaceX a obtenu l'autorisation d'exploiter son premier groupe de 1 584 satellites sur une orbite plus basse que prvu en 2019. La quasi-totalit de ces satellites sont dj dans l'espace, ce qui rend la dcision de la FCC de mardi opportune pour la prochaine vague de satellites de SpaceX. L'approbation de la FCC signifie que SpaceX peut abaisser l'altitude de ses 2 814 prochains satellites d'une altitude prcdemment prvue d'environ 1 150 km  environ 550 km, le mme voisinage orbital que la constellation propose par Amazon. La FCC a dclar que la demande de modification de SpaceX a suscit  prs de 200 plaidoiries  de la part d'autres organisations, dont la plupart ont repouss la modification de SpaceX.

Ces organisations comprenaient les rivaux Amazon et OneWeb, qui ont cherch  convaincre la FCC que le changement d'altitude propos par SpaceX crerait des interfrences de signal avec les satellites voisins et augmenterait les risques de collisions orbitales, d'autant plus que le systme autonome d'vitement des collisions de SpaceX ne dit pas aux autres oprateurs orbitaux dans quelle direction un satellite Starlink doit se dplacer pour viter un crash. Les rivaux ont galement affirm que les modifications proposes  la licence originale de SpaceX, accorde en 2018, devraient tre traites comme une constellation entirement nouvelle avec un processus d'approbation plus rigoureux, une ide que la FCC a rejete dans la dcision de mardi.

Dans une dclaration, Amazon a prsent la dcision de la FCC comme une victoire, en soulignant l'une des conditions de la modification de la FCC qui stipule que SpaceX doit "accepter" toute interfrence de la constellation Kuiper d'Amazon  l'avenir. Cette condition suggre que les 2 814 satellites de SpaceX doivent fonctionner autour de la constellation d'Amazon, au lieu qu'Amazon adapte son rseau  la modification de SpaceX  une perspective contre laquelle la socit s'est battue.  C'est un rsultat positif qui impose des conditions claires  SpaceX, notamment l'obligation de rester en dessous de 580 km et d'accepter les interfrences supplmentaires rsultant de sa nouvelle conception , a dclar un porte-parole de l'entreprise.  Ces conditions rpondent  nos principales proccupations concernant la scurit spatiale et les interfrences, et nous apprcions le travail de la Commission pour maintenir un environnement sr et comptitif en orbite terrestre basse .


L'ordonnance de la FCC stipule que le changement de licence de SpaceX  ne cre pas de problmes d'interfrence importants , rejetant ainsi les allgations de Dish Network et d'autres socits. La FCC a rejet les  ptitions de refus ou de report  de la demande de SpaceX dposes par Viasat, SES Americom et O3B Limited, Kepler Communications et Kuiper Systems. D'autres socits de satellites, comme Hughes et OneWeb, avaient dpos des commentaires contestant les affirmations de SpaceX et demandant  la FCC d'imposer de nouvelles conditions  SpaceX. La FCC a galement rejet la demande de Viasat de reconsidrer la dcision antrieure de la commission de laisser SpaceX utiliser les altitudes de 540-570 km pour dix satellites.

Les opposants  SpaceX ont fait valoir que le changement de licence  augmentera le nombre d'interfrences en ligne en raison des angles d'lvation infrieurs proposs et du doublement du nombre de satellites communiquant simultanment avec chaque station terrestre passerelle et que les antennes redessines de SpaceX et les empreintes de faisceau plus larges aggraveront l'environnement d'interfrence et limineront la sparation des stations terrestres comme technique d'attnuation des interfrences , a dclar la FCC.

La FCC a reconnu que le changement de licence entranerait de nouvelles interfrences avec d'autres systmes non gostationnaires dans certaines zones o il n'y avait pas d'interfrences auparavant, mais l'agence a conclu que la licence ne crerait  aucun problme d'interfrence important  SpaceX s'est vu accorder provisoirement 885,51 millions de dollars sur 10 ans pour le financement de la large bande en zone rurale, mais la socit se heurte galement  l'opposition d'autres fournisseurs d'accs  Internet et la FCC n'a pas encore pris de dcision dfinitive  ce sujet. SpaceX a galement une demande en cours pour tre dsign comme une entreprise de tlcommunications ligible dans le cadre de plans visant  offrir un service tlphonique et un service de tlcommunications  prix rduit aux personnes  faibles revenus.

 Nous sommes heureux que la commission a confirm que les satellites Starlink doivent tre fiables et srs, et a galement reconnu la ncessit d'valuer le risque de collision cumulatif (agrg) prsent par l'ensemble de la constellation Starlink, a dclar Viasat. La FCC n'a pas utilis une approche scientifique.  Amazon a galement fourni une dclaration, disant :  C'est un rsultat positif qui impose des conditions claires  SpaceX, notamment l'obligation de rester en dessous de 580 km et d'accepter les interfrences supplmentaires rsultant de sa nouvelle conception . La condition lie aux interfrences  signifie que si la refonte de Starlink cre des interfrences avec d'autres systmes (y compris Kuiper), il incombe  SpaceX de modifier ses oprations ou d'accepter l'impact sur son service , a dclar un porte-parole d'Amazon.

Alors que SpaceX n'a demand que des orbites comprises entre 540 et 570 km, Amazon a dclar qu'il avait demand la limite stricte de 580 km car  les satellites de SpaceX ont une tolrance orbitale de +/- 30 km . Amazon prvoit d'utiliser des orbites aussi basses que 590 km dans sa constellation Kuiper.  Ces conditions rpondent  nos principales proccupations concernant la scurit et les interfrences dans l'espace, et nous apprcions le travail de la commission pour maintenir un environnement sr et comptitif en orbite , a dclar Amazon. 

En ce qui concerne le systme autonome d'vitement des collisions de SpaceX, que la socit a temporairement dsactiv ce mois-ci pour coordonner une manuvre d'vitement des collisions avec un satellite OneWeb, la FCC a dclar qu'aucune des socits  ne soulve de proccupations spcifiques ou particulires qui justifient une enqute supplmentaire  ce stade . Les questions concernant le systme automatis de SpaceX, a dclar la FCC,  pourraient tre traites par une coordination de bonne foi entre les oprateurs .

Le dplacement des satellites Starlink  des altitudes plus basses est un atout pour les astronomes, qui se plaignent depuis des annes que les satellites de SpaceX refltent la lumire du soleil lors des observations nocturnes au sol et entachent les images du cosmos de tranes lumineuses gnantes lorsqu'ils passent en orbite. L'abaissement de l'altitude des satellites les place davantage dans l'ombre de la Terre par rapport au Soleil.

Source : FCC

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette autorisation accorde  SpaceX pour rduire l'altitude des satellites ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  SpaceX reoit l'autorisation de commencer  fournir l'Internet Starlink en France, alors qu'Elon Musk affirme que les dbits Internet de Starlink vont doubler cette anne pour atteindre 300 Mbps

 ::fleche::  Des astronomes appellent  une action en justice contre la pollution lumineuse de SpaceX, craignant que l'afflux de satellites sur l'orbite terrestre ne rende les observations plus difficiles au sol

 ::fleche::  SpaceX demande  la FCC d'autoriser 5 fois plus de terminaux Internet pour les satellites Starlink, prs 700 000 personnes seraient dj intresses par le service Internet par satellite Starlink

 ::fleche::  SpaceX commence  accepter des prcommandes de 99 $ pour son service Internet Starlink, tandis que des FAI trouvent que l'offre sera trop lente pour satisfaire aux exigences du financement de la FCC

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Le service Internet par satellite Starlink obtient 500 000 prcommandes*
*et n'anticipe aucun problme technique pour rpondre  la demande selon Elon Musk* 

*SpaceX a reu plus de 500 000 prcommandes pour son service Internet par satellite Starlink et n'anticipe aucun problme technique pour rpondre  la demande, a dclar mardi le fondateur Elon Musk.  La seule limitation est la forte densit d'utilisateurs dans les zones urbaines , a tweet Musk, en rponse  un message selon lequel les dpts de 99 $ que SpaceX a pris pour le service taient entirement remboursables et ne garantissaient pas le service.*

Starlink est le programme de SpaceX projetant de fournir une connexion Internet  haut dbit depuis lespace. En octobre, SpaceX a lanc une bta publique aux tats-Unis en envoyant des invitations par courriels. Dans son message, SpaceX a voqu :
des vitesses estimes de 50 Mb/s  150 Mb/s ;une latence estime de 20  40 ms ;quelques interruptions de la connectivit  prvoir ;499 $ pour l'antenne rseau  commande de phase et le routeur ;un abonnement de 99 dollars par mois. 
Par ailleurs, SpaceX a aussi publi une application sur lApp Store pour iOS et sur Google Play pour Android. L'application permet  un utilisateur de se connecter au service et de le configurer, d'effectuer des tests de vitesse et de rsoudre les problmes de connectivit.

La socit a ensuite commenc  accepter des prcommandes de 99 $ pour Starlink dbut fvrier, bien que SpaceX ait soulign que les prcommandes taient  entirement remboursables , notant en petits caractres que le fait de verser un acompte ne garantissait pas l'accs au service :  Selon le lieu, certaines commandes peuvent prendre 6 mois ou plus pour tre excutes. Le fait de verser un acompte ne garantit pas le service , indique le systme de prcommande. Les prcommandes sont disponibles au mme prix que celui pratiqu dans la version bta en cours, qui est limite  certaines rgions du nord des tats-Unis et du sud du Canada. Par ailleurs, le service sera d'abord offert  ceux qui auront prcommand aux tats-Unis, au Canada et au Royaume-Uni.

Par ailleurs, le mme mois, SpaceX a rvl dans un dpt auprs des rgulateurs fdraux que Starlink avait  plus de 10 000 utilisateurs aux tats-Unis et  l'tranger .  SpaceX devrait avoir une capacit de plusieurs millions de clients aux tats-Unis  la socit a l'autorisation de dployer jusqu' 1 million de petites antennes paraboliques comme terminaux d'utilisateurs et demande  la FCC l'autorisation de porter le niveau de dploiement maximum  5 millions de ces antennes.

  ce jour, plus d'un demi-million de personnes ont pass une commande ou fait un dpt pour bnficier de Starlink , a dclar l'ingnieur des oprations de SpaceX Siva Bharadvaj lors de la diffusion Web de lancement de sa 26me mission Starlink.

Bien que l'annonce de SpaceX de plus d'un demi-million de commandes indique une demande croissante pour son service, on ne sait pas combien d'entre elles deviendront des utilisateurs mensuels ou se trouveront dans des zones desservies par Starlink. Bien que le service soit conu pour atteindre n'importe quel endroit sur Terre, la  [seule] limite est la forte densit d'utilisateurs dans les zones urbaines , a tweet Musk mardi, ajoutant que  trs probablement, tous les 500 000 initiaux recevront un service. Le dfi sera plus important lorsque nous allons entrer dans la gamme de plusieurs millions d'utilisateurs .


*La situation hors des tats-Unis*

SpaceX a reu au dbut de l'anne l'autorisation de l'autorit britannique de rgulation des communications (Ofcom) pour dployer et commercialiser Starlink dans le pays. L'entreprise a alors envoy des kits Starlink aux personnes retenues pour participer au test bta public. Des utilisateurs des zones rurales qui participent au test bta ont dclar fin fvrier avoir atteint des vitesses de navigation et de tlchargement  incroyables  avec le service Internet par satellite d'Elon Musk. 

Les premiers testeurs ont affirm cette semaine avoir atteint des vitesses de tlchargement allant jusqu' 215 mgabits par seconde (Mb/s), ce qui leur a permis de faire des choses qu'ils ne pouvaient pas faire auparavant, comme la diffusion en continu  partir de plusieurs appareils en mme temps. Par exemple, Aaron Wilkes, qui vit  Bredgar, dans le Kent, a dclar que la ligne fixe de son foyer atteignait environ 20 mgabits par seconde. Ceci est nettement infrieur  une moyenne nationale de 71,8 Mb/s qu'aurait signale l'Ofcom en mai 2020. Il a aussi ajout qu'il arrive que la vitesse se situe entre 0,5 et 1 Mb/s.

Il estime que de telles vitesses rendent presque impossible la diffusion en continu de Netflix ou le tlchargement de gros jeux vido.  Nous avons dmnag dans ce petit village et nous avons eu un mal de chien quand nous avons eu notre lente connexion ici , a-t-il dclar. Mais en utilisant Starlink dsormais, Wilkes reoit en moyenne 175 Mb/s, et jusqu' 215 Mb/s parfois, ce qui signifie que les jeux peuvent tre tlchargs en un peu plus d'une heure.  La possibilit de tlcharger du contenu aussi rapidement par rapport  notre ligne BT standard est incroyable , a dclar Wilkes.

Alors que SpaceX n'avait lanc qu' ce moment 1 000 satellites sur les 42 000 prvus, le service semblait respecter les promesses initiales de la socit. De plus, la socit a dj lanc des tests dans trois pays : les tats-Unis, le Canada et le Royaume-Uni. 

L'arrive en France de Starlink ne fait plus aucun doute. L'Arcep, autorit de rgulation des tlcoms, a accord une licence d'utilisation de frquences  SpaceX pour l'exploitation de son rseau Internet satellitaire Starlink en France. Comme le rappelle l'Arcep, son rle est ici  d'tudier et d'autoriser, le cas chant, lexploitation des frquences dj enregistres  lUnion internationale des tlcommunications (UIT) au niveau spatial  pour le territoire national. En effet, il est de son ressort d'affecter officiellement les frquences utilises  Starlink, en fixant les conditions dans lesquelles ces dernires doivent tre exploites.


*L'UE ne veut pas laisser l'Internet satellitaire  Starlink*

Dbut janvier, Bruxelles a command une tude de faisabilit  de grands noms europens comme Airbus, Thals, Orange ou Eutelsat pour concevoir un service dInternet satellitaire europen destin  stimuler lconomie numrique et rduire la fracture numrique. La nouvelle initiative qui vise  renforcer la souverainet digitale de lEurope est annonce alors que SpaceX entend proposer  long terme un accs gnralis  l'Internet par satellite via son service Starlink.

L'tude de faisabilit devrait avoir une dure d'un an, cotera 7,1 millions d'euros et est destine  concevoir un systme spatial indpendant de communications propre  lUnion europenne. Elle est confie  un consortium de fabricants et doprateurs de satellites, dun oprateur de tlcommunication et du fournisseur europen de services de lancement afin dtudier la conception, le dveloppement et le lancement dun systme spatial europen de communications.

Cette tude a pour but dvaluer la faisabilit de cette nouvelle initiative destine  renforcer la souverainet digitale de lEurope et  fournir une connectivit scurise  ses citoyens, ses entreprises commerciales et ses institutions publiques. Comme le projet Starlink, le systme aura galement pour mission dassurer une couverture,  lchelle mondiale, des zones rurales et des zones blanches. Une fois valid, ce nouveau projet phare de lUnion europenne, qui sinscrit dans la ligne des programmes Copernicus et Galileo, exploitera pleinement les synergies et le potentiel technologique des industries numrique et spatiale, a crit Orange lun des gants europens a qui a t confi ltude.

 Cette tude aura pour but dvaluer la faisabilit de cette nouvelle initiative destine  renforcer la souverainet digitale de lEurope et  fournir une connectivit scurise  ses citoyens, ses entreprises commerciales et ses institutions publiques , indique l'Union europenne. Et d'indiquer que ce nouveau systme aura, comme Starlink, pour vocation  dassurer une couverture,  lchelle mondiale, des zones rurales et des zones blanches .

Les acteurs de la technologie slectionns par Bruxelles pour mener  bien cette tude sont : Airbus, Arianespace, Eutelsat, Hispasat, OHB, Orange, SES, Telespazio et Thales Alenia Space. Il leur revient de concevoir le futur systme spatial europen  mme de fournir des services scuriss de communication aux tats membres de l'UE,  ainsi quune connectivit  large bande pour les citoyens, les entreprises et les secteurs de la mobilit europens, renforant ainsi la souverainet numrique de lUnion .

 La phase dtude attribue par la Commission europenne permettra plus particulirement de dfinir les besoins des utilisateurs, la mission du systme, une conception architecturale prliminaire et un concept de prestation de services, ainsi que les estimations budgtaires affrentes , a prcis la Commission europenne.  Un programme de partenariat public-priv (PPP) sera envisag et valu au cours de cette phase .

Ltude examinera la faon dont ce systme spatial pourrait amliorer les infrastructures critiques, actuelles et futures, y compris les rseaux terrestres. Elle valuera galement la manire de se connecter  ces infrastructures pour renforcer les capacits de lUnion en matire daccs au cloud et pour fournir des services numriques de manire indpendante et scurise, des caractristiques essentielles pour susciter la confiance vis--vis de lconomie numrique et garantir lautonomie stratgique et la rsilience de lEurope. Le projet a t initi par le commissaire europen  l'industrie, Thierry Breton, ancien directeur de la technologie et ministre franais des Finances.

Source : Elon Musk

----------


## Ryu2000

> * La seule limitation est la forte densit d'utilisateurs dans les zones urbaines*


Souvent dans les villes il y a la fibre optique qui arrive, donc il y a peu de chance que beaucoup d'utilisateurs du service internet de Starlink soit dans la mme zone urbaine.




> Dbut janvier, Bruxelles a command une tude de faisabilit  de grands noms europens comme Airbus, Thals, Orange ou Eutelsat pour concevoir un service dInternet satellitaire europen destin  stimuler lconomie digitale et rduire la fracture numrique. La nouvelle initiative qui vise  renforcer la souverainet digitale de lEurope est annonce alors que SpaceX entend proposer  long terme un accs gnralis  l'Internet par satellite via son service Starlink.


Premirement on doit parler d'*conomie numrique* et de *souverainet numrique* (un peu comme on parle de *fracture numrique*), sinon on parle de doigt et a ne veut rien dire. (a me fait rigoler d'tre chiant sur le vocabulaire, mais a fait pas marrer tout le monde  ::?:  ::(: )

Les gens qui observent le ciel la nuit vont tre fchs aprs l'UE. Comme si il n'y avait pas dj assez de satellites en orbite Il y a dj des gros projets d'internet par satellite :
- Starlink
- Projet Kuiper
- OneWeb (SoftBank, Virgin et Qualcomm)
Si chacun envoi 42 000 satellites, a va tre le bordel, il ne manquerait plus que la Chine fasse pareille.

----------


## Uther

C'est quand mme triste que comme pour Galileo, ce projet Europen de constellation de satellites internet ne consiste qu' refaire, avec des annes de retard, ce qu'on fait les USA, alors qu'on parle de la possibilit des ces constellations de satellites depuis des annes. 
On manque clairement de vision et d'ambition, du coup on en est encore a lancer une tude de faisabilit alors que Starlink sapprte  commercialiser son service.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Que se passe-t-il si vous essayez de pirater des films sur le service Starlink d'Elon Musk ?*
*Vous recevrez un avertissement et votre abonnement pourrait tre rsili*

*Starlink est le programme de SpaceX projetant de fournir une connexion Internet  haut dbit depuis lespace aux habitants dans les endroits les plus reculs de la Terre. En octobre, SpaceX a lanc une bta publique aux tats-Unis et plusieurs utilisateurs testent le service en ce moment. Starlink mettra en garde les utilisateurs contre le tlchargement de torrents ou de contenus protgs par le droit d'auteur, et un abonn de Starlink aux tats-Unis, connu sous le nom d'utilisateur "substrate-97" sur un rseau social, la rcemment appris. En effet, il a indiqu qu'il tlchargeait du contenu pirat sans VPN pour voir ce qui se passerait, et il a reu un avertissement de la socit dont il a publi une capture d'cran.*

Si vous essayez de pirater ouvertement des films sur le service Internet par satellite Starlink de SpaceX, prparez-vous  recevoir un avertissement de la socit vous demandant d'arrter. Labonn de Starlink, qui a tent lexprience, tait curieux de savoir si SpaceX appliquait sa politique contre le tlchargement de contenu protg par le droit d'auteur. Il s'avre que c'est le cas. Voici, ci-dessous, l'avertissement contre le piratage que labonn substrate-97 a reu de SpaceX. 


Dans un avis  labonne, Stralink crit :  Nous devons insister pour que vous et/ou les autres personnes utilisant votre service Starlink s'abstiennent de tlcharger illgalement du contenu protg par des droits d'auteur. Le tlchargement de matriel protg par le droit d'auteur sans licence peut entraner la suspension ou la rsiliation de votre service, et vous exposer  des poursuites judiciaires de la part du propritaire du contenu .

Substrate-97, qui est bas aux tats-Unis, a dclar dans son post qu'il faisait dlibrment du torrent sur Starlink pour voir ce qui se passerait. Un tlchargement de fichier pour une "mission de CBS" a fini par dclencher l'avertissement.  Je le fais depuis que j'ai Starlink, donc depuis deux mois , a ajout substrate-97.  C'est plutt discret, cependant. J'ai finalement tlcharg quelque chose d'une entreprise Fortune 500 et ma supposition tait que c'tait spcifiquement cela .

Le fil de discussion a attir des utilisateurs de diffrentes parties du monde qui se demandaient si la politique de Starlink serait diffrente d'un pays  l'autre. Un utilisateur qui se fait appeler Nydilien a crit pour demander si la politique sera applique en Suisse, o il n'y a pas de telle restriction.  La politique de Starlink diffre-t-elle d'un pays  l'autre ? J'espre que nous n'aurons pas cette restriction ici en Suisse, o le tlchargement/piratage gratuit de matriel protg par le droit d'auteur est lgal .

En revanche, un utilisateur canadien a fait remarquer que les utilisateurs peuvent tre poursuivis en justice pour avoir tlcharg du contenu pirat.  Au Canada, il y a des entreprises qui poursuivent carrment quiconque a une adresse IP dont elles peuvent obtenir l'adresse. C'est insens. Il y a tellement de parents qui paient 1 500 dollars pour un tlchargement , a not lutilisateur connu sous le nom de Tartooth.

On peut lire dans la section "Violation de la proprit intellectuelle dun tiers" de la "Politique d'utilisation acceptable de Starlink" de Starlink ceci :

_SpaceX respecte les droits de proprit intellectuelle des tiers. Vous ne pouvez stocker aucun matriel ou utiliser les Services ou le Kit Starlink d'une manire qui constitue une violation des droits de proprit intellectuelle de tiers, y compris, par exemple, en vertu de la loi sur les droits d'auteur. Conformment  la Section 512 du Digital Millennium Copyright Act, SpaceX a pour politique de rsilier le compte des contrevenants rpts aux droits d'auteur dans des circonstances appropries. En outre, SpaceX se rserve expressment le droit de suspendre, de rsilier ou de prendre d'autres mesures provisoires concernant les Services si, selon son seul jugement, SpaceX estime que les circonstances relatives  une violation des droits de proprit intellectuelle d'un tiers justifient une telle action._

Le rseau  large bande Starlink d'Elon Musk, qui fonctionnera grce  des satellites orbitaux, devrait commencer  offrir ses services en Inde en 2022, une fois qu'il aura franchi les obstacles rglementaires en cours. En Inde, la loi sur le droit d'auteur prvoit des rgles similaires en matire de piratage. Les contrevenants s'exposent  une peine de prison de trois ans et  une amende pouvant aller jusqu' 3 millions de roupies (environ 40 841 de dollars US) pour avoir visionn, tlcharg, expos ou dupliqu un contenu illicite. 


L'avis rvle galement que Starlink essaie d'arrter le piratage comme les autres fournisseurs d'accs  Internet au sol : si le FAI apprend que vous tlchargez un film pirat, il peut automatiquement envoyer un avertissement  l'abonn fautif. Cela peut se produire si le dtenteur des droits d'auteur suit les tlchargements de torrents pour un fichier de film. Le dtenteur des droits d'auteur peut fournir au fournisseur d'accs une liste d'adresses IP associes au fichier de film pirat, en lui demandant de prendre des mesures.

Pourtant, il n'est pas vraiment difficile de masquer sa vritable adresse IP. Bien que le piratage nest pas recommand, il est bien connu que vous pouvez empcher un fournisseur d'accs  large bande d'enregistrer votre trafic Internet en utilisant un VPN, qui peut chiffrer la connexion. Un VPN peut galement modifier l'adresse IP de votre ordinateur. Par consquent, un utilisateur de Starlink peut toujours thoriquement pirater du contenu sur le service,  condition de ne pas le faire ouvertement.

 C'est honntement hilarant. C'est comme si un professeur voyait un enfant tricher pendant un test et disait "Allez mon pote, tu dois mieux tricher que a" , a comment un autre utilisateur connu sur le pseudo Neocactus.

Si Starlink exploite plus de 1 300 satellites en orbite, l'Internet lui-mme provient de stations terrestres connectes  des rseaux locaux en fibre optique.

Elon Musk a indiqu que Starlink offrira une vitesse allant jusqu' 300 Mbps et sera galement mobile, ce qui sera particulirement utile aux utilisateurs disposant de zones de rseau rduites. Actuellement, Starlink accepte les prcommandes sur son site Web moyennant un dpt remboursable de 99 dollars. Cependant, il ne garantit pas les services  ses utilisateurs. Pour l'instant, le PDG de SpaceX Elon Musk a dclar que Starlink a reu plus d'un demi-million de prcommandes dans le monde entier, et qu'il ne prvoyait aucun problme technique pour rpondre  la demande.

 La seule limite est la forte densit d'utilisateurs dans les zones urbaines , a tweet Elon Musk, en rponse  un post d'un journaliste de CNBC qui affirmait que les dpts de 99 dollars demands par SpaceX pour le service taient entirement remboursables et ne garantissaient pas le service. SpaceX n'a pas fix de date pour le lancement du service Starlink. 

Hors des tats-Unis, SpaceX a reu au dbut de l'anne l'autorisation de l'autorit britannique de rgulation des communications (Ofcom) pour dployer et commercialiser Starlink dans le pays. L'entreprise a alors envoy des kits Starlink aux personnes retenues pour participer au test bta public. Des utilisateurs des zones rurales qui participent au test bta ont dclar fin fvrier avoir atteint des vitesses de navigation et de tlchargement  incroyables  avec le service Internet par satellite d'Elon Musk. 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  Au Royaume-Uni, des habitants de zones rurales dclarent que Starlink d'Elon Musk offre un haut dbit "incroyable", le service est disponible dans le pays depuis le dbut de l'anne
 ::fleche::  SpaceX prvoit un service tlphonique Starlink, une batterie de secours, et un accs pour les gens  faible revenu, ainsi que  les applications vocales autonomes dans le rseau Starlink 
 ::fleche::  Le service Internet par satellite Starlink d'Elon Musk a t approuv au Royaume-Uni, et les utilisateurs reoivent dj leurs kits bta
 ::fleche::  Le service Internet par satellite Starlink obtient 500 000 prcommandes, et n'anticipe aucun problme technique pour rpondre  la demande selon Elon Musk

----------


## Kulvar

::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?




> Connaissez vous NordVPN ?


C'est en gros ce qui arrivera, un peu comme avec Hadopi.

----------


## palnap

C'est pas trs "neutralit du net"-friendly tout a...

----------


## philippeBen

Parler de droits d 'auteurs par un pays qui ne les respecte quasi pas, c'est un peu se foutre de la "gueule du monde".

----------


## Uther

> C'est pas trs "neutralit du net"-friendly tout a...


Tout dpend les mthodes employes pour dtecter le tlchargement. D'aprs ce que dit le mail, la violation des droits d'auteur a t rapporte par l'ayant droit, ce qui laisse supposer que ce n'est pas Space X qui as eu recours a une inspection du contenu. Il est probable que le systeme employ soit similaire a ce que fait la HADOPI chez nous. Pas besoin d'inspection de flux au niveau du FAI pour dtecter certains usages illicites, Space X ne fait juste que relayer la rclamation d'un tiers. 




> Parler de droits d 'auteurs par un pays qui ne les respecte quasi pas, c'est un peu se foutre de la "gueule du monde".


Tout d'abord SpaceX est une socit pas un pays. Ensuite les USA sont loin d'tre le pire des pays en matire de respect des droits d'auteurs.

----------


## Christian_B

> Premirement on doit parler d'*conomie numrique* et de *souverainet numrique* (un peu comme on parle de *fracture numrique*), sinon on parle de doigt et a ne veut rien dire. (a me fait rigoler d'tre chiant sur le vocabulaire, mais a fait pas marrer tout le monde )


En ralit "digital" est videmment un anglicisme inutile comme il y en a beaucoup. digital (en) = numrique ; digit (en) = doigt ou chiffre. C'est sans doute li au fait que le systme de numration dcimal (par ailleurs peu optimal) est considr comme rsultant  l'origine du fait que nos avons dix doigts. Et peut-tre y a-t-il pas mal de gens aux USA qui comptent sur leurs doigts, vu les problmes d'ducations.  ::lol::  
Plus srieusement, en toute rigueur, le terme "numrique" bien que consacr est galement discutable. Les premiers ordinateurs ne faisaient que des calculs mais videmment ce n'est plus vrai.
Quand au principe de base de l'lectronique "numrique", il n'est stricto sensu ni numrique ni logique, ce qui correspond seulement  deux reprsentations possibles des systmes utilisant des informations *discrtiss* (c'est  dire rendues discontinues) de la manire la plus simple possible sous forme d'lments  deux tats.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Plus srieusement, en toute rigueur, le terme "numrique" bien que consacr est galement discutable.


De mon point de vue il y a d'un ct l'analogique et de l'autre ct le numrique. J'imagine qu'on parle de numrique en rfrence aux bits (le processeur gre des nombres  un moment donn). Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de discutable l dedans.

 Transformation digitale  ? Mais non, dites plutt  transformation numrique  La Commission denrichissement de la langue franaise met encore de l'ordre dans le vocabulaire informatique

Je fais attention  a depuis que j'en ai entendu parler sur la chane de TV Nolife, je crois que dans une mission quelqu'un expliquait que le slogan "la gnration digitale" voulait dire "la gnration muni de doigts" et a m'a marqu.
Le problme du mot "digital" c'est qu'il existe en Franais et qu'il veut dire autre chose. Mais au final on s'en fout, c'est juste pour faire la blague du grammar nazi qui fonctionne comme un compilateur et qui gnre un avertissement parce qu'il y a un problme syntaxique. (a marche aussi avec "crypter" qui n'existe pas en Franais)
C'est vraiment pour tre chiant, parce qu'en informatique on utilise plein de mot anglais. Si je poussais la logique jusqu'au fond je devrais dire accesseurs et mutateurs  la place de getters et setters, commutateur  la place de switch, mais l a irait beaucoup trop loin.

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> De mon point de vue il y a d'un ct l'analogique et de l'autre ct le numrique. J'imagine qu'on parle de numrique en rfrence aux bits (le processeur gre des nombres  un moment donn). Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de discutable l dedans.
> 
>  Transformation digitale  ? Mais non, dites plutt  transformation numrique  La Commission denrichissement de la langue franaise met encore de l'ordre dans le vocabulaire informatique
> 
> Je fais attention  a depuis que j'en ai entendu parler sur la chane de TV Nolife, je crois que dans une mission quelqu'un expliquait que le slogan "la gnration digitale" voulait dire "la gnration muni de doigts" et a m'a marqu.
> Le problme du mot "digital" c'est qu'il existe en Franais et qu'il veut dire autre chose. Mais au final on s'en fout, c'est juste pour faire la blague du grammar nazi qui fonctionne comme un compilateur et qui gnre un avertissement parce qu'il y a un problme syntaxique. (a marche aussi avec "crypter" qui n'existe pas en Franais)
> C'est vraiment pour tre chiant, parce qu'en informatique on utilise plein de mot anglais. Si je poussais la logique jusqu'au fond je devrais dire accesseurs et mutateurs  la place de getters et setters, commutateur  la place de switch, mais l a irait beaucoup trop loin.


Non, digital a juste suivis les rgles classiques du franais on en a fait un nosmie. Il avait de base un sens, il en a maintenant deux selon le contexte, c'est donc devenu un polysmie. La langue nous autorise se genre de chose, la preuve je viens d'utiliser deux mots extrmement prcis pour dcrire ce qui se passe avec digital. a c'est dj pass avec plein d'autre mot, il faut arrter de faire une fixette sur digital maintenant, si par fracture digital tu comprends fracture du doigt c'est que tu es clairement concern par la fracture digital, ou alors tu es sacrment aigri

----------


## Ryu2000

> ou alors tu es sacrment aigri


Exactement ! Il y a le mot "numrique" qui sonne trs bien, et a me saoul d'entendre parler de "digital" en permanence.
Il y a des gens qui ne supportent plus d'entendre parler d'intelligence artificielle ou d'algorithme en permanence, et ben moi c'est le mot "digital" qui m'nerve.

Enormment de mots ont plusieurs dfinitions qui n'ont rien  voir, donc a pourrait ne pas m'embter qu'une dfinition de "digital" soit "numrique".
Tout a commenc avec le mot "lampe", une fois que tu sais que l'ampoule n'est qu'une partie de la lampe et qu'il faut dire "lampe incandescente", "lampe fluorescente", etc, chaque fois que t'entends quelqu'un parler d'ampoule tu le reprends "ce n'est pas une ampoule c'est une lampe". a donne l'impression que tu connais le sujet, parce que t'utilise le vrai jargon, alors que pour tous les autres sujets de conversation t'utilise le mauvais jargon. Et a me fait marrer d'tre prcis sur un un seul truc. Parce que c'est nul en fait, c'est pas cohrent du tout.

=======
Bref, est-ce que tous les FAI tasuniens surveillent les tlchargements ou c'est juste Starlink ?
En France les ayants droits auraient pu mettre la pression sur les FAI au lieu de pousser le gouvernement  cr Hadopi. (je ne sais pas lequel est le pire)
Dans tous les cas, il suffit d'utiliser un VPN et c'est bon  ::king:: 

Aujourd'hui des gros films sortent directement sur des plateformes comme Netflix, Amazon Prime, Disney +, etc.
Avant les films avaient une sortie cinma, et plus tard il y avait une sortie DVD ou Blu-ray avec des bonus.
L'offre illgale tait donc moins bien, parce que l'cran et le son sont meilleur au cinma, maintenant l'offre illgale peut tre meilleure que l'offre lgale. Si tu tlcharges un blu-ray t'auras une meilleure qualit que si tu regardes le film sur Netflix.
Donc les ayants droits pourraient ractiver la guerre contre le P2P.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il y a des gens qui ne supportent plus d'entendre parler d'intelligence artificielle ou d'algorithme en permanence, et ben *moi c'est le mot "digital" qui m'nerve.*


Digital
Digital
Digital
Digital
Digital
Digital
Digital
Digital
Digital
Digital
Digital
Digital
 ::ptdr::

----------


## AoCannaille

> Si par fracture digital tu comprends fracture du doigt c'est que tu es clairement concern par la fracture digital


Que comprendre avec "empreinte digitale" du coup ? 

Pour moi digital n'est pas un terme technique mais  purement marketing, et je n'aime pas l'ide que les publicitaires influent notre socit au point de changer le sens des mots. 
Ceci dit, cela en dit long sur notre poque.

----------


## Ryu2000

> je n'aime pas l'ide que les publicitaires influe notre socit au point de changer le sens des mots.


Je ne crois pas que ce soit a, c'est juste que les informaticiens lisent de la documentation en anglais, et pour faire plus simple ils utilisent les mots anglais en Franais. a ne pose problme que quand le mot anglais existe en Franais et veut dire autre chose. Le terme technique a doit tre "faux-ami". (C'est comme avec le dlire crypted/uncrypted et chiffr/dchiffr, en Franais il existe le mot "dcrypter" et l a fout le bordel, dcrypter ne veut pas dire dchiffrer a veut dire "dchiffrer sans connaitre la cl".)

Du coup on fait des verbes avec n'importe quoi, c'est rigolo, par exemple il y en a qui disent "j'ai fais un commit" et parfois a tourne en "j'ai commit".
Il est mme possible de conjuguer "downloader" et "uploader"  ::P:  ("tlchargement ascendant" a sonne mal)

----------


## AoCannaille

> Bref, est-ce que tous les FAI tasuniens surveillent les tlchargements ou c'est juste Starlink ?
> En France les ayants droits auraient pu mettre la pression sur les FAI au lieu de pousser le gouvernement  cr Hadopi. (je ne sais pas lequel est le pire)


Techniquement, c'est pire que a, La HADOPI ne surveille pas les tlchargements. Ce sont les ayants droits qui le font. Ils scrutent les rseau P2P, rcuprent les IP trouves, isolent les franaises et demandent  la HADOPI de poursuivre. La HADOPI demande alors aux FAI qui avait telle IP  telle heure et poursuit le malheureux.

Ce qui mne  un truc dbile : seules les mgas socits de prod peuvent se permettre cette veille du rseau, alors que ce sont celles qui souffrent le moins du tlchargement vu qu'elles sont dj rentables sans. Les petits producteurs et petits artistes, eux, sont protgs lgalement avec cette solution, mais pas du tout protgs en ralit. 

Mme si c'tait les FAI qui eussent  surveill le rseau, Je pense qu'on ne serait pas pass  ct d'une Haute Autorit pour harmoniser et contrler tout a, ne serai-ce que pour fournir un cas de recours et aux particuliers, et aux ayants droits...

----------


## AoCannaille

> Je ne crois pas que ce soit a, c'est juste que les informaticiens lisent de la documentation en anglais, et pour faire plus simple ils utilisent les mots anglais en Franais.


Je suis d'accord avec tes exemples ci-dessous car ils sont 100% technique. par contre, "Digitalisez votre entreprises" "Rentrez dans un monde digital" etc. etc. Ce sont uniquement des sloggan marketing, et mme si les techos se simplifient la vie avec des anglicismes, ils savent faire la part des choses.



> a ne pose problme que quand le mot anglais existe en Franais et veut dire autre chose. Le terme technique a doit tre "faux-ami". (C'est comme avec le dlire crypted/uncrypted et chiffr/dchiffr, en Franais il existe le mot "dcrypter" et l a fout le bordel, dcrypter ne veut pas dire dchiffrer a veut dire "dchiffrer sans connaitre la cl".)


Trs bon exemple du danger des faux amis. Et "crypter", c'est finalement faire un hachage. 





> Du coup on fait des verbes avec n'importe quoi, c'est rigolo, par exemple il y en a qui disent "j'ai fais un commit" et parfois a tourne en "j'ai commit".
> Il est mme possible de conjuguer "downloader" et "uploader"  ("tlchargement ascendant" a sonne mal)


Officiellement, uploader, c'est "tlverser" il me semble. Et je trouve que cela sonne plutt bien justement ^^ Mme si le sens du flux est invers...
"Tlcharger" indique avec "charger" qu'on soulve un truc, donc vers le haut, donc plutt "upload", alors que tlverser, intuitivement on sens que a va vers le bas, donc "download"... Un rat du ct des acadmicien bien dommageable !

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Techniquement, c'est pire que a, La HADOPI ne surveille pas les tlchargements. Ce sont les ayants droits qui le font. Ils scrutent les rseau P2P, rcuprent les IP trouves, isolent les franaises et demandent  la HADOPI de poursuivre. La HADOPI demande alors aux FAI qui avait telle IP  telle heure et poursuit le malheureux.
> 
> Ce qui mne  un truc dbile : seules les mgas socits de prod peuvent se permettre cette veille du rseau, alors que ce sont celles qui souffrent le moins du tlchargement vu qu'elles sont dj rentables sans. Les petits producteurs et petits artistes, eux, sont protgs lgalement avec cette solution, mais pas du tout protgs en ralit. 
> 
> Mme si c'tait les FAI qui eussent  surveill le rseau, Je pense qu'on ne serait pas pass  ct d'une Haute Autorit pour harmoniser et contrler tout a, ne serai-ce que pour fournir un cas de recours et aux particuliers, et aux ayants droits...


Le bilan de la HADOPI est catastrophique ! 82 millions d'euros investis pour 87 000 euros d'amendes ! Tout a pour que quelques multinationales qui font tout pour ne pas payer leurs impts s'en mettent toujours plus dans les fouilles au dtriment total des artistes et des intermittents. 
Bref, une loi exemple de la btise du no-libralisme qui prend l'argent des contribuables pour toujours plus de bnfices des socits prives qui ne respectent pas les lois !  ::aie:: 

M. Macron, vous cherchez  faire des conomies ? Supprimez la HADOPI, a sera toujours a de gagner !

----------


## AoCannaille

> Le bilan de la HADOPI est catastrophique ! 82 millions d'euros investis pour 87 000 euros d'amendes ! Tout a pour que quelques multinationales qui font tout pour ne pas payer leurs impts s'en mettent toujours plus dans les fouilles au dtriment total des artistes et des intermittents. 
> Bref, une loi exemple de la btise du no-libralisme qui prend l'argent des contribuables pour toujours plus de bnfices des socits prives qui ne respectent pas les lois ! 
> 
> M. Macron, vous cherchez  faire des conomies ? Supprimez la HADOPI, a sera toujours a de gagner !


Nous partageons le mme avis, mme si je pense que protger les ayants droits est important, HADOPI est sans doute la pire faon se s'y prendre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> je pense que protger les ayants droits est important


D'aprs certaines tudes copier des uvres illgalement fait augmenter la consommation d'uvres lgales.
Tlcharger illgalement des sries, des films, des morceaux de musique peut te donner envie d'aller au cinma, d'aller  des concerts, d'acheter des livres, etc.
L'offre lgale est souvent nulle, regardez le prix d'un MP3, c'est scandaleux (la majorit de l'argent ne doit mme pas aller  l'artiste)
Il y a moyen de louer un film, mais c'est hors de prix.

Bon  la limite les services comme Deezer ou Spotify sont plutt intressant.

Pourquoi l'tat perd de l'argent en essayant de surveiller les rseaux P2P ?
Ce n'est pas rentable, il faut stopper Hadopi.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Nous partageons le mme avis, mme si je pense que protger les ayants droits est important, HADOPI est sans doute la pire faon se s'y prendre.


Je ne suis pas sr que ce soit les "ayants-droits" qu'il faille protger du piratage, mais les artistes que l'on devrait protger contre ces socits d'exploitation (c'est le terme, et il est plutt appropri en fait) qui ne sont que des vampires et des pompes  fric.

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> Que comprendre avec "empreinte digitale" du coup ? 
> 
> Pour moi digital n'est pas un terme technique mais  purement marketing, et je n'aime pas l'ide que les publicitaires influent notre socit au point de changer le sens des mots. 
> Ceci dit, cela en dit long sur notre poque.


Purement marketing, non. Tout le monde utilise digital, si toi tu y vois-tu marketing c'est que tu n'as pas compris le virage qu'a pris l'IT il a quelque anne. Digital est synonyme a numrique dans certain cas, mais il n'est pas exactement pareil pour autant, un digitaliser un formulaire c'est le mettre sous forme de site web par exemple. Numriser un formulaire c'est le passer au scanner et avoir un PDF.

"Que comprendre avec empreinte digitale" Et bien on la dit cela dpend du contexte, est-ce que tu as des lampes bleues autour de toi, ou est-ce que tu recherches la trace d'un fichier sur un ordi ? 
Que comprendre avec "C'est clair" Est-ce que ta pice est lumineuse ou est-ce que tu as compris quelque chose du coup ?

Je sais que l'IT est trs react a ce sujet, surtout sur ce forum (Et pas que sur ce sujet) Mais la langue volue avec l'usage, l'usage et seulement l'usage tranche si digital doit tre utilis ou non. Pour linstant il semble gagner

----------


## AoCannaille

> Purement marketing, non. Tout le monde utilise digital, si toi tu y vois-tu marketing c'est que tu n'as pas compris le virage qu'a pris l'IT il a quelque anne. Digital est synonyme a numrique dans certain cas, mais il n'est pas exactement pareil pour autant, un digitaliser un formulaire c'est le mettre sous forme de site web par exemple. Numriser un formulaire c'est le passer au scanner et avoir un PDF.


Trop bien ton exemple, il sonne exactement comme un argument commercial d'une solution  vendre... "Tel outils rvolutionnaire va permettre de digitaliser vos formulaires..."




> "Que comprendre avec empreinte digitale" Et bien on la dit cela dpend du contexte, est-ce que tu as des lampes bleues autour de toi, ou est-ce que tu recherches la trace d'un fichier sur un ordi ? 
> Que comprendre avec "C'est clair" Est-ce que ta pice est lumineuse ou est-ce que tu as compris quelque chose du coup ?


Trop bien ton exemple, c'est la mme expression avec les mmes mots qui ont le mme sens,  l'exception qu'il s'agit du sens figur/sens premier degr




> Mais la langue volue avec l'usage, l'usage et seulement l'usage tranche si digital doit tre utilis ou non. Pour linstant il semble gagner


Oui, les marketeux sont en train, avec succs, de rentrer l'usage de ce terme dans le langage courant. Je ne nie pas ce fait, je le dplore.

Tu as ceci dit peut-tre bien raison sur le fait que je sois Rac sur ce sujet, qui sais, je je manque sans doute de recul sur ma propre situation. 
En attendant, je m'applique  utiliser "Numrique"  la place de "digital"  chaque fois que cela s'y prte. Et si jadmets faire preuve de mauvaise foi avec ton exemple de numrisation de PDF, digitaliser apportant en effet une nuance intressante, il faut quand mme voir que plus de 9 fois sur 10, cet anglicisme n'apporte au mieux rien du tout, au pire du flou.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui, les marketeux sont en train, avec succs, de rentrer l'usage de ce terme dans le langage courant.


Ils ne le font pas exprs, c'est juste qu'ils ne connaissent pas le vocabulaire, ils ne font que rpter ce qu'ils ont entendu.
Gnralement a ne gne pas d'utiliser un mot anglais, l il y a un problme parce que le mot existe en Franais et veut dire totalement autre chose.




> Mais la langue volue avec l'usage, l'usage et seulement l'usage tranche si digital doit tre utilis ou non. Pour linstant il semble gagner


a complexifie la langue et a la rend moins prcise. Si tous les mots avaient 25 dfinitions ce serait le bordel.
 la limite  l'oral on peut forcer l'accent anglais, pour bien montrer que c'est le mot anglais et pas le mot franais.




> Je sais que l'IT est trs react


Dans tous les domaines il y a des gens chiant avec le jargon, quand tu connais le vocabulaire appropri c'est toujours marrant de corriger ceux qui utilisent les mauvais termes.
Par exemple un lectricien peut dire "ce n'est pas une ampoule c'est une lampe" ou "ce n'est pas un non c'est un tub fluorescent", "ce n'tait pas une lectrocution*, c'tait une lectrisation".
* = a a peut-tre chang, mais selon certains dictionnaires la dfinition d'lectrocution est "dcs suite  une lectrisation". (Wikipedia dit "gnralement mortelle" a me gne un peu, mais par contre c'est toujours correct de parler d'lectrisation)

a me fait rigoler les gens qui s'expriment avec prcision.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et si jadmets faire preuve de mauvaise *fois* avec ton exemple de numrisation de PDF


Faire du chichi au niveau d'un anglicisme qui porterait  confusion avec un mot franais dj existant, et mlanger 2 mots FRANAIS n'ayant que la prononciation de commun, c'est un peu fort de caf, non ?

foi <> foi <> foie <> Foix  ::roll:: 

Petite phrase pour se souvenir (c'est mon pre qui me la disait quand j'tais gosse)



> Il tait une *fois* dans la ville de *Foix* une marchande de *foie* qui se dit ma *foi*, c'est la dernire *fois* que je vends du *foie* dans la ville de *Foix*

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> Trop bien ton exemple, c'est la mme expression avec les mmes mots qui ont le mme sens,  l'exception qu'il s'agit du sens figur/sens premier degr


Ah mais si ya que a je peux ten trouver dautre :
 Je fais un opra , tu fais de la ptisserie ? Tu construis un immeuble, ou tu fais une pice ?
 Cest un Indien  Il viens dInde ou des Amriques ?
Restons dans le thme  Amricain  Viens dAmrique ou des Etats-Unis ?
 Cest imprim  As-tu llaisser une empreinte sur quelque chose ou tu imprimer une feuille.
Allez encore mieux :
 Je suis lhte  Je reois ou je suis reu ?
 Il yen a plus  Yen a davantage ou moins ?

Donc oui on a besoin du contexte pour connaitre la signification dun mot, rien de nouveau en Franais.




> Oui, les marketeux sont en train, avec succs, de rentrer l'usage de ce terme dans le langage courant. Je ne nie pas ce fait, je le dplore.


Cest faux car cest utilis par plein de monde, ingnieur compris, tu en fait un terme de marketeux juste parce que marketeux est pjoratif dans ta bouche. Dailleurs pourquoi tu dis marketeux et pas commercial ? Autant suivre ta propre logique jusquau bout hein




> Ils ne le font pas exprs, c'est juste qu'ils ne connaissent pas le vocabulaire, ils ne font que rpter ce qu'ils ont entendu.
> Gnralement a ne gne pas d'utiliser un mot anglais, l il y a un problme parce que le mot existe en Franais et veut dire totalement autre chose.


En quoi cest gnant encore une fois, les mots sont emprunts des autres langues depuis toujours, dans tous les sens. Les mots peuvent avoir plusieurs dfinitions, on peut avoir plusieurs mots pour designer la mme chose (On appel ca des synonyme), enfin  un moment donner non il ny a aucun problme avec a.





> a complexifie la langue et a la rend moins prcise. Si tous les mots avaient 25 dfinitions ce serait le bordel.


 entre 2 et 25 il a un juste milieu

----------


## AoCannaille

> c'est un peu fort de caf, non ?


Je ne prtend pas avoir une orthographe irrprochable, et ce n'est pas parce qu'on est pas parfait dans l'application de la langue qu'on ne peut pas s'appliquer  l'tre ni que l'on ne peut demander aux autre d'essayer d'en respecter l'usage.

En tout cas merci de me l'avoir fait remarqu, je l'ai corrig. J'en ai profit pour me relire et je suis mme surpris de ne pas en avoir trouv d'autre (ceci dit rien ne prouve qu'il n'y en ai pas d'autre  ::aie:: )




> Ah mais si ya que a je peux ten trouver dautre :
>  Je fais un opra , tu fais de la ptisserie ? Tu construis un immeuble, ou tu fais une pice ? *==> C'est terriblement maladroit d'crire faire dans le cadre de construire ou dans le cadre de composer,  l'crit il existe des verbes diffrents qu'il convient d'utiliser  bon escient.* 
>  Cest un Indien  Il viens dInde ou des Amriques ?* ==> c'est effectivement incomplet comme nonc. Tu noteras que ce flou l  la mme origine que le flou qui se cre avec digital : le manque de rigueur lors de l'introduction du terme "Indien", mme aprs qu'on ai bien compris que Christophe colon n'avait pas dbarqu en Inde...* 
> Restons dans le thme  Amricain  Viens dAmrique ou des Etats-Unis ? *==> Ma foi, tasunien n'existe pas pour rien*
>  Cest imprim  As-tu llaisser une empreinte sur quelque chose ou tu imprimer une feuille. *==> encore un bel exemple direct de la beaut de la langue avec le sens figur/premier degr*
> Allez encore mieux :
>  Je suis lhte  Je reois ou je suis reu ?* ==> Cette polysmie est parfaitement voulue par la langue. Elle supprime volontairement la diffrence entre celui qui accueille et celui qui est accueilli et indique que ce dernier mrite la mme attention. Cela n'a absolument rien  voir.*
>  Il yen a plus  Yen a davantage ou moins ? *==> En bon franais, il n'y a qu'une seule interprtation de cette phrase : Il y en a davantage*


En somme, tes exemples ne montrent qu'une chose : Est-ce qu'on utilise avec rigueur la langue ou pas. Ceux qui sont d'accord pour la rendre plus floue seront sans doute d'accord avec ce "nouvel usage" de "digital", les autres....




> Donc oui on a besoin du contexte pour connaitre la signification dun mot, rien de nouveau en Franais.


Tu as plutt mal choisi tes exemples pour dmontrer cela...




> Cest faux car cest utilis par plein de monde, ingnieur compris, tu en fait un terme de marketeux juste parce que marketeux est pjoratif dans ta bouche. Dailleurs pourquoi tu dis marketeux et pas commercial ? Autant suivre ta propre logique jusquau bout hein


Un commercial, pour moi c'est un mec qui vend un produit. Un marketeux, c'est un mec qui vend un concept avec mauvaise foi en en rajoutant des tonnes. Et ceux qui utilisent "Digital" comme argument de vente rentre dans ma dfinition (qui n'engage que moi ^^ ) de marketeux. 




> En quoi cest gnant encore une fois, les mots sont emprunts des autres langues depuis toujours, dans tous les sens. Les mots peuvent avoir plusieurs dfinitions, on peut avoir plusieurs mots pour designer la mme chose (On appel ca des synonyme), enfin  un moment donner non il ny a aucun problme avec a.


Les vrais synonymes ne sont pas lgions. Ce n'est pas parce que tu ne vois pas la nuance entre deux termes qu'elle n'existe pas. 
L'usage fait disparaitre les mots inutiles. 
Les synonymes qui n'ont pas disparu apportent encore une nuance suffisante pour exister.
Perdre la nuance des mots, in fine,  fait perdre des mots  la langue. Et personnellement je trouve a dommage! 
C'est pour cela que je n'ai rien contre les termes emprunter qui apportent des choses, et que "digital" cristallise autant : il apporte beaucoup moins de clart que de flou!

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> En somme, tes exemples ne montrent qu'une chose : Est-ce qu'on utilise avec rigueur la langue ou pas. Ceux qui sont d'accord pour la rendre plus floue seront sans doute d'accord avec ce "nouvel usage" de "digital", les autres....


a ne veut rien dire une langue qui sutilise avec rigueur, cest quoi la rigueur, sattacher  ltymologie premire dun mot ? (Non ce nest pas a). Les mots sont flous par leur double/triple sens oui, car on ne parle pas dun jargon technique pour construire un avion. 

Enfin si tas un problme avec les mots qui peuvent tre flou tu va avoir un problme avec toutes les langues, car un lange cest a, plein de nuance et encore on parle des mots, mais que dire de lintonation, juste par lintonation je peux dire quelque chose et penser compltement linverse. DU coup tu es contre le sarcasme aussi jimagine ? a rend la langue vachement flou et difficile le sarcasme, du dit un truc et en fait faut comprendre linverse, wow mind blowing.




> Tu as plutt mal choisi tes exemples pour dmontrer cela...


Non cest toi qui dune mauvaise foi incroyable, tu las mme admit.




> Un commercial, pour moi c'est un mec qui vend un produit. Un marketeux, c'est un mec qui vend un concept avec mauvaise foi en en rajoutant des tonnes. Et ceux qui utilisent "Digital" comme argument de vente rentre dans ma dfinition (qui n'engage que moi ^^ ) de marketeux.


Oui donc cest exactement ce que jai dit, tu dis marketeux juste car cest un terme pjoratif et donc pour discrditer le terme Digital tu dis quil est utilis par des marketeux. Cest sr que si tu disais toute la vrit comme le fait quil soit utilis par tous le monde peut importe sont post (du dveloppeur au DSI) ton discours aura moins dimpact.

Bon du coup la ficelle de ta rhtorique est un peu grosse 




> Les vrais synonymes ne sont pas lgions. Ce n'est pas parce que tu ne vois pas la nuance entre deux termes qu'elle n'existe pas.


Du coup tu te contredis toi-mme plus haut 




> Et si jadmets faire preuve de mauvaise foi avec ton exemple de numrisation de PDF, digitaliser apportant en effet une nuance intressante


Mme sils sont synonymes digital apporte bien une nuance par rapport a numrique, on digitalise un formulaire, on digitalise galement un processus. Voil, merci, au revoir.




> L'usage fait disparaitre les mots inutiles. 
> Les synonymes qui n'ont pas disparu apportent encore une nuance suffisante pour exister.


Exactement, miniteler par exemple nexiste plus, numrique ne vas certainement pas disparaitre, mais il est possible que dans le futur il ne fasse plus rfrence a ce quil fait rfrence aujourdhui. Mais ce nest en rien une perte pour la langue, un danger ou pire, un pril mortel. Cest son volution point.




> Perdre la nuance des mots, in fine,  fait perdre des mots  la langue. Et personnellement je trouve a dommage!


La langue se porte trs bien ne ten fait pas, on a des milliers de nouveau mot invent chaque anne.




> C'est pour cela que je n'ai rien contre les termes emprunter qui apportent des choses, et que "digital" cristallise autant : il apporte beaucoup moins de clart que de flou!


Digital napporte aucun flou, je nai jamais crois personne dire avec sincrit  Ah mais tu veux dire digital dans le sens numrique, pardon je navais pas compris  Je suis mme sr que cest la premire fois que cette phrase a t crite quelque part. Ceux qui font semblant de comprendre  Hey mais digital cest le doigts en franais  sont comme je lai dit juste react et ne comprenne pas comment une langue volue. 

Allez-y les lecteurs du Figaro, lchs vos pouces rouges.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> a ne veut rien dire une langue qui sutilise avec rigueur, cest quoi la rigueur, sattacher  ltymologie premire dun mot ? (Non ce nest pas a). Les mots sont flous par leur double/triple sens oui, car on ne parle pas dun jargon technique pour construire un avion. 
> 
> Enfin si tas un problme avec les mots qui peuvent tre flou tu va avoir un problme avec toutes les langues, car un lange cest a, plein de nuance et encore on parle des mots, mais que dire de lintonation, juste par lintonation je peux dire quelque chose et penser compltement linverse. DU coup tu es contre le sarcasme aussi jimagine ? a rend la langue vachement flou et difficile le sarcasme, du dit un truc et en fait faut comprendre linverse, wow mind blowing.
> 
> 
> Non cest toi qui dune mauvaise foi incroyable, tu las mme admit.
> 
> 
> Oui donc cest exactement ce que jai dit, tu dis marketeux juste car cest un terme pjoratif et donc pour discrditer le terme Digital tu dis quil est utilis par des marketeux. Cest sr que si tu disais toute la vrit comme le fait quil soit utilis par tous le monde peut importe sont post (du dveloppeur au DSI) ton discours aura moins dimpact.
> ...


Marketeux jamais entendu, plutt "marketeur" du driv "marketor"/"marketer" ... Une bizarrerie ::aie::

----------


## Stphane le calme

*L'offre d'internet par satellite Starlink dbarque en France en  dition limite ,*
*elle vous cotera 99 euros par mois * 

Starlink est le programme de SpaceX projetant de fournir une connexion Internet  haut dbit depuis lespace. En octobre, SpaceX a lanc une bta publique aux tats-Unis en envoyant des invitations par courriels. Dans son message, SpaceX a voqu :
des vitesses estimes de 50 Mb/s  150 Mb/s ;une latence estime de 20  40 ms ;quelques interruptions de la connectivit  prvoir ;499 $ pour l'antenne rseau  commande de phase et le routeur ;un abonnement de 99 dollars par mois.
Par ailleurs, SpaceX a aussi publi une application sur lApp Store pour iOS et sur Google Play pour Android. L'application permet  un utilisateur de se connecter au service et de le configurer, d'effectuer des tests de vitesse et de rsoudre les problmes de connectivit.

La socit a ensuite commenc  accepter des prcommandes de 99 $ pour Starlink dbut fvrier, bien que SpaceX ait soulign que les prcommandes taient  entirement remboursables , notant en petits caractres que le fait de verser un acompte ne garantissait pas l'accs au service :  Selon le lieu, certaines commandes peuvent prendre 6 mois ou plus pour tre excutes. Le fait de verser un acompte ne garantit pas le service , indique le systme de prcommande. Les prcommandes sont disponibles au mme prix que celui pratiqu dans la version bta en cours, qui est limite  certaines rgions du nord des tats-Unis et du sud du Canada. Le service sera d'abord offert  ceux qui auront prcommand aux tats-Unis, au Canada et au Royaume-Uni.

Fin fvrier, l'Arcep, autorit de rgulation des tlcoms, a accord une licence d'utilisation de frquences  SpaceX pour l'exploitation de son rseau Internet satellitaire Starlink en France. Aussi, aprs une premire offre aux tats-Unis, au Royaume-Uni et au Canada, Starlink est dsormais disponible en France. L'Arcep demande en revanche  la socit de respecter une condition : la mise en place de stations terrestres permettant au rseau de Starlink de fonctionner. Starlink a pour le moment reu l'autorisation d'installer trois bases terrestres en France :  Gravelines, Villenave dOrnon et Saint-Senier de Beuvron. 

Si vous tes intress par l'offre Starlink, elle vous cotera 99 euros par mois. S'ajoutent  la facture 499 euros pour recevoir le matriel indispensable au bon fonctionnement de l'ensemble et 59 euros pour la livraison

Elon Musk propose tout d'abord une offre en  dition limite  : seulement quelques utilisateurs vont pouvoir souscrire dans un premier temps. Au fur et  mesure des lancements spatiaux, de plus en plus de Franais pourront profiter de cette offre.

Au dbut du mois, Elon Musk a fait valoir que SpaceX a reu plus de 500 000 prcommandes pour son service Internet par satellite Starlink et n'anticipe aucun problme technique pour rpondre  la demande. 


*L'UE ne veut pas laisser l'Internet satellitaire  Starlink*

Dbut janvier, Bruxelles a command une tude de faisabilit  de grands noms europens comme Airbus, Thals, Orange ou Eutelsat pour concevoir un service dInternet satellitaire europen destin  stimuler lconomie numrique et rduire la fracture numrique. La nouvelle initiative qui vise  renforcer la souverainet digitale de lEurope est annonce alors que SpaceX entend proposer  long terme un accs gnralis  l'Internet par satellite via son service Starlink.

L'tude de faisabilit devrait avoir une dure d'un an, cotera 7,1 millions d'euros et est destine  concevoir un systme spatial indpendant de communications propre  lUnion europenne. Elle est confie  un consortium de fabricants et doprateurs de satellites, dun oprateur de tlcommunication et du fournisseur europen de services de lancement afin dtudier la conception, le dveloppement et le lancement dun systme spatial europen de communications.

Cette tude a pour but dvaluer la faisabilit de cette nouvelle initiative destine  renforcer la souverainet digitale de lEurope et  fournir une connectivit scurise  ses citoyens, ses entreprises commerciales et ses institutions publiques. Comme le projet Starlink, le systme aura galement pour mission dassurer une couverture,  lchelle mondiale, des zones rurales et des zones blanches. Une fois valid, ce nouveau projet phare de lUnion europenne, qui sinscrit dans la ligne des programmes Copernicus et Galileo, exploitera pleinement les synergies et le potentiel technologique des industries numrique et spatiale, a crit Orange lun des gants europens a qui a t confi ltude.

 Cette tude aura pour but dvaluer la faisabilit de cette nouvelle initiative destine  renforcer la souverainet digitale de lEurope et  fournir une connectivit scurise  ses citoyens, ses entreprises commerciales et ses institutions publiques , indique l'Union europenne. Et d'indiquer que ce nouveau systme aura, comme Starlink, pour vocation  dassurer une couverture,  lchelle mondiale, des zones rurales et des zones blanches .

Les acteurs de la technologie slectionns par Bruxelles pour mener  bien cette tude sont : Airbus, Arianespace, Eutelsat, Hispasat, OHB, Orange, SES, Telespazio et Thales Alenia Space. Il leur revient de concevoir le futur systme spatial europen  mme de fournir des services scuriss de communication aux tats membres de l'UE,  ainsi quune connectivit  large bande pour les citoyens, les entreprises et les secteurs de la mobilit europens, renforant ainsi la souverainet numrique de lUnion .

 La phase dtude attribue par la Commission europenne permettra plus particulirement de dfinir les besoins des utilisateurs, la mission du systme, une conception architecturale prliminaire et un concept de prestation de services, ainsi que les estimations budgtaires affrentes , a prcis la Commission europenne.  Un programme de partenariat public-priv (PPP) sera envisag et valu au cours de cette phase .

Ltude examinera la faon dont ce systme spatial pourrait amliorer les infrastructures critiques, actuelles et futures, y compris les rseaux terrestres. Elle valuera galement la manire de se connecter  ces infrastructures pour renforcer les capacits de lUnion en matire daccs au cloud et pour fournir des services numriques de manire indpendante et scurise, des caractristiques essentielles pour susciter la confiance vis--vis de lconomie numrique et garantir lautonomie stratgique et la rsilience de lEurope. Le projet a t initi par le commissaire europen  l'industrie, Thierry Breton, ancien directeur de la technologie et ministre franais des Finances.

Source : France Info

----------


## sevyc64

> Si vous tes intress par l'offre Starlink, elle vous cotera 99 euros par mois. S'ajoutent  la facture 499 euros pour recevoir le matriel indispensable au bon fonctionnement de l'ensemble et 59 euros pour la livraison
> 
> Elon Musk propose tout d'abord une offre en  dition limite  : seulement quelques utilisateurs vont pouvoir souscrire dans un premier temps. Au fur et  mesure des lancements spatiaux, de plus en plus de franais pourront profiter de cette offre.


Nul doute qu' ces tarifs l, il n'y aura que trs peu de candidats.

----------


## smarties

A part dans les zones isoles je ne vois pas l'intrt sauf peut tre pour le dbit qui est plus lev que l'ADSL.

Avec la fibre qui est dploye, les besoins d'avoir internet par satellite devraient tre limits et donc souvent concerner les zones blanches

----------


## Uther

> A part dans les zones isoles je ne vois pas l'intrt sauf peut tre pour le dbit qui est plus lev que l'ADSL.
> 
> Avec la fibre qui est dploye, les besoins d'avoir internet par satellite devraient tre limits et donc souvent concerner les zones blanches


Bien videment, la majorit des personnes vivant en ville ne sont juste pas concernes par Starlink, qui n'a jamais vis  tre un remplacement de la fibre. Il a uniquement un intrt dans les zones mal desservies. Mais dans ces zones l, moins peuples mais pas ngligeable pour autant, le surcot peut tout  fait se justifier.

----------


## Invit

Ceci est une offre chre mais quand on sait qu'actuellement les offres internet satellite en France sont dfinitivement catastrophique avec une bande passant bloqu, un dbit ultra pourri et des services absolument pas adapts  l'utilisation actuelle des consommateurs d'internet avec des tarifs qui sont 20% plus chre que les forfaits fibre ou adsl.

De plus le dploiement de la fibre dans les petites communes ne s'effectue pas aussi rapidement que prvu (50% des prestataires de dploiement sont priv et initie par les communes) li  des infrastructures en majorit inexistantes. Les zones blanches sont et seront toujours car il n'y a aucun intrt  desservir la maison qui se trouve  la sortie voir la priphrie d'un village 500 mes.

Il y a que les citadins pour croire que la fibre est la solution et est obligatoirement vidente.

----------


## calvaire

> Il y a que les citadins pour croire que la fibre est la solution et est obligatoirement vidente.


je suis  la campagne et je crois que la fibre est la solution et devrais etre obligatoire sur 100% du territoire !

je me plains pas car il y'a 2ans orange  mis un dslam  5km de chez moi, je suis  20mbits au lieu de 1mbits youhou ! donc y'a pire que moi.
mais clairement je rve d'avoir la fibre, les offres par satellite ne m'intresse pas.
l'offre par satellite en vrai c'est bien pour les nomades, je vivrais dans un camping car ou je serais forain, l'offre m'intresserais.

parce que a ce tarif je crois pas que cela va intress les pays pauvres, ou alors on peut imaginer des villages isoles payer 1 seul abonnement, mais je crois pas qu'un berger du zoulou peut se payer 100 d'internet/mois dja que beaucoup de Franais ne peuvent pas se le permettre.


dommage que l'offre ne marche pas sur smartphone, je pense que ca intresserais des millions de personne un "smartphone satellite". Les offres actuel c'est des vieux et gros tlphones utile uniquement pour prvenir les secours ou recevoir la mto, en payant 5 le sms  ::aie::  
fini les forfait limit  l'tranger, fini les zones blanche des qu'on quitte les villes, que l'on soit en trek au tibet, en secours humanitaire dans un village au fin fond de l'Afrique, paum dans l'Amazonie ou en antarctique on pourras contacter ces proches. Ce serait plutot cool.
Dommage qu'il faille une grosse parabole de 60cm  ::aie:: 

si la parabole pouvais etre miniaturis dans une antenne de smartphone, beaucoup de personne qui voyage souvent serait intress je pense.

----------


## Uther

> je suis  la campagne et je crois que la fibre est la solution et devrais etre obligatoire sur 100% du territoire !


Tu risque d'attendre longtemps. La fibre ne couvrira jamais 100% du territoire, dj que la 4G en est loin.




> parce que a ce tarif je crois pas que cela va intress les pays pauvres, ou alors on peut imaginer des villages isoles payer 1 seul abonnement, mais je crois pas qu'un berger du zoulou peut se payer 100 d'internet/mois dja que beaucoup de Franais ne peuvent pas se le permettre.


C'est pas parce que l'on habite dans un endroit mal dservi qu'on est forcment pauvre. Et comme tu le dis, vu que le dbit est correct, a me parait pas trop compliqu a mutualiser un abonnement.

----------


## sevyc64

> Tu risque d'attendre longtemps. La fibre ne couvrira jamais 100% du territoire, dj que la 4G en est loin.


Ce n'est absolument pas comparable.

La fibre couvrira 100% du territoire couvert par une ligne tlphonique fixe (la paire de cuivre) car elle remplacera la totalit de celles-ci,  trs court terme. Initialement prvu  la fin 2022, la fin du remplacement des lignes cuivre est estim actuellement pour fin 2025, sachant que les zones rurales sont, la plupart du temps, largement prioritaires depuis 2/3 ans.
Cela signifie que le trs haut dbit sera pour tout le monde et techniquement  galit. Car il n'y a pas de perte avec la fibre contrairement  la ligne en cuivre. C'est  dire que mme l ou parfois l'adsl de base n'est mme pas possible car la ligne est trop longue, avec la fibre, a sera direct du trs haut dbit.

D'ici, 5-6 ans maximum, il restera donc trs peu de zones blanches pour les installations fixes, normalement moins qu'actuellement.
Pour le reste, une partie pourra tre couvert par la 4G/5G (pour rappel, les oprateurs ont obligation de faire leur dploiement sur un certains nombres de zones non/mal couvertes), le rsiduel pourra ventuellement tre intress par des offres type Starlink, mais a ne fait pas beaucoup.

----------


## Uther

Sauf que le dploiement de la fibre est plus compliqu que le bon vieux fil de cuivre, je serais trs surpris que l'on soit au niveau d'ici cinq ans et mme dix.

----------


## sevyc64

Pas si compliqu que a, puisque dans une trs trs large majorit, la fibre passe en lieu et place de la ligne de cuivre. La trs grosse partie des infrastructures ncessaires existe dj.

Selon l'observatoire du trs haut dbit, on tait  environ 49% de prises dployes fin 2019, et ils prvoient 79% fin 2022, 97% fin 2025.

Restera ensuite aux abonns de faire la bascule, et aux FAI d'assurer celle-ci puisque le raccordement final leur revient dans la plupart des cas.

----------


## Christian_B

> Il y a que les citadins pour croire que la fibre est la solution et est obligatoirement vidente.


C'est vrai que la fibre ne peut pas tre dploye partout rapidement dans les zones de trs faible densit ; quoique cela soit fait presque partout malgr les contraintes lies  la quantit d'nergie transporte dans le cas du rseau d'alimentation lectrique.
Mais il y a des combinaisons de solutions moins lourdes, moins gnantes et polluantes (y compris au lancement qu'on oublie souvent) et plus vraisemblables que ces myriades de satellites.

On peut souvent avoir des metteurs locaux recevant les donnes par faisceau hertzien dirig ou par une fibre  grand dbit ou un faisceau de fibres, reprsentant un bien moins grand nombre de liaisons  installer que si on veut amener la fibre dans chaque maison.
Et si ces metteurs sont loin de tout (par exemple parce qu'on veut les placer sur des sommets pour une meilleurs visibilit), leur alimentation lectrique (relativement modeste) pourra de plus en plus facilement tre assurs par l'nergie solaire en fonctions des progrs envisags dans ce domaine; par exemple captation de l'nergie solaire  l'aide de matriaux organiques.

La plus grande rsistance  des solutions plus dcentralises pour le rseau terminal viendra des GAFA et autres grosses socits qui perdraient une partie de leur matrise et de leurs revenus.
On le voit dans d'autres domaines comme :
- La domotique : au lieu de solutions utilisant logiquement une liaison tlphonique ou internet directe vers le domicile, les solutions favorises passent par les serveurs d'un fournisseur, qui de ce fait voit toutes les donnes et tient l'utilisateur captif.
- l'nergie solaire : le chauffage direct des maisons et de l'eau, l o c'est possible est peu mis en avant car il relve de solutions artisanales (mur noir, effet de serre, circulation d'eau et cuve pour garder de la chaleur la nuit). Rendement de 100%, pas de rseau lectrique (coteux et pertes en ligne) ou de transport de carburant (polluant en plus).

Les solutions promotionnes  grand bruit comme ces satellites, ou bien auront un avenir phmre, ou bien ont un autre but que celui annonc qui n'est pas proportionn avec l'normit de l'entreprise.

----------


## Christian_B

> Sauf que le dploiement de la fibre est plus compliqu que le bon vieux fil de cuivre, je serais trs surpris que l'on soit au niveau d'ici cinq ans et mme dix.


L'installation de la fibre relve d'une technique plus pointue que pour les "paires torsades" en cuivre en ce qui concerne le raccordement de l'extrmit, mais il semble que cette technique soit banalise maintenant depuis pas mal d'annes. Pour le reste, c'est affaire de protection correcte de la fibre, qui est flottante dans une gaine semi-rigide qui ne doit par tre trop plie. Ensuite c'est un problme classique de tirage correct de cbles. Voir par exemple :

----------


## danage82

Avec la multiplication des satellites tueurs de satellites qu'en est il de la vulnrabilit d'un rseau de communication  dans l'espace ?

Pourquoi personne n'voque jamais la rcupration du cuivre rendue possible par la fibre ?
Cela reprsente une petite fortune au prix du cuivre !
Qui est dj sur les rangs pour cette rcupration  ?

----------


## Uther

> Avec la multiplication des satellites tueurs de satellites qu'en est il de la vulnrabilit d'un rseau de communication  dans l'espace ?


Les dispositif anti-satellites satellites sont encore loin d'tre monnaie courante et de dirais au contraire que un rseau comme Starlink est plutt  labri. Se dbarrasser d'un satellite est dj hors de prix alors une constellation de plus d'un millier de satellites semble inenvisageable. Si on veut s'attaquer physiquement  l'internet, attaquer les cbles de communication transcontinentaux est bien plus simple.




> Pourquoi personne n'voque jamais la rcupration du cuivre rendue possible par la fibre ?
> Cela reprsente une petite fortune au prix du cuivre !
> Qui est dj sur les rangs pour cette rcupration  ?


Parce que c'est un non sujet. Ils ont de la valeur, mais pas autant que la fabrication et la pause de la fibre optique qu'il remplacent. Leur recyclage permet juste de faire baisser le cot de l'opration.

----------


## Escapetiger

> je suis  la campagne et je crois que la fibre est la solution et devrais etre obligatoire sur 100% du territoire !


Pour nos lectrices et lecteurs, votre famille, vos ami.e.s, une rflexion / information  pour celles et ceux qui habitent volontairement ou on  la campagne et se retrouvent - au mieux sidrs - par le projet Starlink d'Elon Musk comme dans ce reportage sign France Culture - texte - audio de 28 min :




> Saint-Senier-de-Beuvron, un village de 350 habitants, le milliardaire Elon Musk veut implanter une station terrestre relie aux milliers de satellites quil a dj envoys en orbite. Les habitants du petit village ne lentendent pas de cette oreille...
> 
> Patrice Goyau, ingnieur et docteur en physique, relve nanmoins que l'absence de risques est loin d'tre totale.Le 7 dcembre 2020, les lus de la commune se sont officiellement opposs au projet d'Elon Musk. Mais SipparTech, la filire franaise en charge du projet du milliardaire, ne savoue pas vaincueCatherine Mingat, membre du conseil municipal, raconte les tentatives de persuasion que SipparTech a mises en place :Franois Dufour, paysan et conseiller rgional, est de ceux qui s'opposent au projet. Il est frapp par le contraste entre le David normand et le Goliath amricain :Selon Franois, tout le monde patauge dans lincertitude : mme la science est dpasse. Cette indcision explique, entre autres, la rticence des locaux  ne pas accepter de courir un tel risque pour leur sant et leur vie. La conclusion de Franois est sans appel :


Source: Le village normand contre Elon Musk - Les Pieds sur terre par Sonia Kronlund - France Culture

----------


## ddoumeche

> Pour nos lectrices et lecteurs, votre famille, vos ami.e.s, une rflexion / information  pour celles et ceux qui habitent volontairement ou on  la campagne et se retrouvent - au mieux sidrs - par le projet Starlink d'Elon Musk comme dans ce reportage sign France Culture - texte - audio de 28 min :
> 
> Source: Le village normand contre Elon Musk - Les Pieds sur terre par Sonia Kronlund - France Culture


Il y a quelques annes, Mercedes-Benz a ralis un excellent film publicitaire sur la naissance de l'automobile et ce que nous devons  une femme, Bertha Benz, qui a rvolutionn le monde plus que quiconque avant elle hormis peut-tre Louis Pasteur.




Notons qu' l'poque les paysans du coin avaient conscience d'tre face  un vnement extraordinaire, et faisaient preuve de volontarisme (enfin selon cette publicit bien sur). Il ne se vautraient pas dans l'hypocrisie en se plaignant de 9 paraboles (de 2m de diamtre .. sur 3 hectares .. dirigs vers le ciel) alors que l'espace rural est gangren de milliers d'oliennes horribles et inutiles tuant les oiseaux en grand nombre.

Ce n'tait pas des dessinateurs ayant visiblement encore des sabots dans la tte et proccups de leur petit confort personnel alors que des millions de foyers sont encore en 1Mpbs.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*L'Allemagne prpare des subventions pour les fournisseurs d'Internet par satellite tels que Starlink d'Elon Musk,*
*Afin d'aider les citoyens des zones rurales  avoir un meilleur accs  lInternet*

*L'Allemagne pourrait devenir la premire grande nation  subventionner l'utilisation de services Internet par satellite grand public tels que ceux proposs par Starlink d'Elon Musk. Le gouvernement allemand a dclar qu'il envisageait de verser des subventions d'environ 500 euros, soit l'quivalent de 610 dollars, par mnage pour financer l'achat du matriel technique ncessaire  l'accs  la large bande par satellite et  d'autres services Internet sans fil  haut dbit. Les utilisateurs devront payer pour l'utilisation. Le programme pourrait verser un total de 100 millions d'euros, selon le ministre du gouvernement en charge du projet, et pourrait tre lanc dans quelques semaines.*

L'accs  la large bande en Allemagne est limit en dehors des grandes villes  et parfois  l'intrieur de celles-ci  en raison d'une faible pntration des cbles  fibre optique par rapport aux autres pays europens. Dans les classements internationaux, l'Allemagne figure souvent derrire les nations moins dveloppes. Selon l'indice mondial Speedtest, l'Allemagne tait classe 35e en avril, derrire le Panama et la Pologne.


Depuis des annes, tous les gouvernements fdraux prchent la numrisation et demandent le dveloppement de l'infrastructure ncessaire. Mais tout aussi rgulirement que les discours rsonnent dans le pays, le gouvernement rate ses objectifs en matire d'expansion du haut dbit : en 2014, il voulait connecter tous les foyers  l'Internet rapide jusquen 2018, a rapport le quotidien conomique Handelsblatt. Puis en 2018, ayant manqu l'objectif, le gouvernement a proclam l'Internet haut dbit pour tous : au plus tard 2025, tous les mnages devraient tre connects au rseau haut dbit.

Le service Internet par satellite Starlink de SpaceX, l'entreprise cofonde et dirige par Elon Musk, s'est impos comme l'un des premiers leaders du march, en offrant des services d'Internet  haut dbit tlports depuis l'un de ses quelque 1 500 satellites directement vers les utilisateurs sur Terre. SpaceX propose actuellement son service dans des pans entiers de l'Allemagne et affirme qu'il atteindra une large couverture d'ici la fin 2021.

En octobre, SpaceX a lanc une bta publique aux tats-Unis en envoyant des invitations par courriels. Dans son message, SpaceX a voqu des vitesses estimes de 50 Mb/s  150 Mb/s, et la socit affirme avoir enregistr des vitesses de tlchargement de plus de 100 Mbit/s, avec une faible latence, lors des premiers tests. Le service cote 99 euros par mois en Allemagne, soit beaucoup plus que ce que les fournisseurs de services Internet du pays facturent normalement pour un accs haut dbit cbl.

L'entreprise prvoit de dployer  terme 12 000 satellites au total et a dclar que la constellation Starlink lui coterait environ 10 milliards de dollars. Construire et envoyer des fuses dans l'espace est une activit  forte intensit de capital, mais deux des hommes les plus riches du monde, le fondateur d'Amazon Jeff Bezos et Musk, qui est galement le chef du constructeur automobile Tesla Inc, ont investi des milliards de dollars au fil des ans pour faire des perces sur ce march.

*Subventionner le matriel pour acclrer l'accs  l'Internet haut dbit sans fil en milieu rural*

L'Allemagne veut aider les citoyens des zones rurales  avoir un meilleur accs  lInternet haut dbit en soutenant l'achat de matriel pour les services Internet par satellite tels que Starlink, a dclar lundi le ministre des transports et de l'infrastructure numrique. Le rgime de subventions prvu sera ouvert  tous les fournisseurs qui proposent des connexions Internet sans fil dans les zones rurales, par exemple par le biais de satellites ou de liaisons radiolectriques directionnelles, a prcis le ministre.

Le ministre Andreas Scheuer, qui a rencontr Musk  Berlin le mois dernier, a dclar qu'environ 200 000 mnages vivant dans des zones rurales o l'infrastructure  large bande est insuffisante pourraient recevoir un bon pour couvrir les cots uniques de connexion  l'Internet sans fil. Scheuer a dclar aux journalistes que ces mnages auraient accs  l'Internet rapide du jour au lendemain, dans le cadre d'une procdure qu'il a dcrite comme rapide et non bureaucratique.

Le ministre a dclar que les dtails du programme de subvention fdral, y compris le budget global et le nombre de foyers ligibles, taient encore en cours de ngociation avec les autorits des 16 tats allemands.  Les cots mensuels d'utilisation de la connexion Internet ne seront pas couverts par la subvention , a prcis le ministre.

Les subventions ne seraient pas seulement disponibles pour les clients de Starlink, mais s'appliqueraient  toute offre de services Internet sans fil  haut dbit, mais pas aux connexions Internet mobiles telles que les services 5G, selon le ministre des Transports et de l'infrastructure numrique. Les concurrents de Starlink, tels que Viasat Inc, GlobalTT et skyDSL Global GmbH, proposent dj ou vont bientt proposer des services d'Internet par satellite en Allemagne.

Le ministre Scheuer a dclar que la pandmie avait rvl les faiblesses de l'Allemagne en matire d'accs  l'Internet :  Il y a des maisons situes dans des rgions trs loignes qui, mme aujourd'hui, ne bnficient que d'un accs extrmement lent  l'Internet... Cela a un impact trs ngatif, surtout maintenant en ce qui concerne le travail  domicile ou l'enseignement  domicile , a dit Scheuer dans une dclaration.  C'est pourquoi je veux lancer un programme de subventions qui offrira aux mnages concerns une perspective  court terme pour un accs raisonnable  Internet .


Le matriel ncessaire pour utiliser le service Starlink comprend une petite antenne parabolique, un routeur Wi-Fi, une alimentation lectrique, des cbles et un trpied de montage, que la socit fournit au prix de 499 euros, avec 59 euros facturs pour l'expdition. Le gouvernement subventionnera l'achat de ce matriel et le matriel de connexion  lInternet sans fil pour des fournisseurs similaires par des subventions aux mnages d'une valeur de 500 euros, a rapport le quotidien Handelsblatt.

Starlink a dclar avoir 10 000 utilisateurs actifs dans le monde, et plus de 500 000 ont exprim leur intrt. Et le PDG Elon Musk a dclar quil n'anticipe aucun problme technique pour rpondre  la demande. Les entreprises concurrentes et certains experts de l'espace ont exprim leur inquitude quant au fait que Starlink, qui vise  lancer 12 000 satellites et qui a fait une demande de lancement de satellites supplmentaires, pourrait mettre en danger le trafic orbital et l'environnement.

Ce n'est toutefois pas la premire subvention gouvernementale que l'entreprise obtient pour favoriser le dploiement. Le gouvernement amricain alloue 885 millions de dollars  SpaceX dans le cadre d'un nouveau programme propos par la Commission fdrale des communications pour apporter le haut dbit aux zones recules. De vastes rgions du pays sont classes comme rurales  des zones o trois personnes sur cinq disent que l'accs au haut dbit est toujours un problme. SpaceX a obtenu le financement malgr la concurrence de fournisseurs de services tablis.

L'entreprise est galement en pourparlers avec le gouvernement britannique pour participer au projet Gigabit, dot d'un budget de 5 milliards de livres sterling (6,9 milliards de dollars), qui vise  connecter les zones rurales et qui, s'il est slectionn, pourrait permettre  SpaceX de bnficier d'un financement public. 

Des utilisateurs britanniques des zones rurales qui participent au test bta de Starlink ont dclar en fvrier avoir atteint des vitesses de navigation et de tlchargement "incroyables" avec le service Internet par satellite d'Elon Musk. Ces premiers testeurs ont affirm cette semaine avoir atteint des vitesses de tlchargement allant jusqu' 215 mgabits par seconde (Mb/s), ce qui leur a permis de faire des choses qu'ils ne pouvaient pas faire auparavant, comme la diffusion en continu  partir de plusieurs appareils en mme temps. Lun des testeurs qui vit  Bredgar, dans le Kent, disait que la ligne fixe de son foyer atteignait environ 20 mgabits par seconde. 

En Allemagne, Deutsche Telekom AG a dclar qu'elle discutait avec Starlink d'un ventuel partenariat.  Je pense qu'il s'agit d'une bonne technologie pour atteindre les personnes qui n'ont pas eu accs aux infrastructures jusqu' prsent , a dclar Timotheus Httges, directeur gnral, lors d'une confrence au dbut de l'anne.

Source : Le ministre des Transports Andreas Scheuer

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis concernant cette initiative du gouvernement allemand ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  SpaceX d'Elon Musk bnficie d'un financement de 885 millions de dollars sur dix ans de la part de la FCC, pour apporter le haut dbit  prs de 650 000 foyers et entreprises dans 35 tats
 ::fleche::  L'offre d'internet par satellite Starlink dbarque en France en  dition limite , elle vous cotera 99 euros par mois
 ::fleche::  Le service Internet par satellite Starlink obtient 500 000 prcommandes, et n'anticipe aucun problme technique pour rpondre  la demande selon Elon Musk
 ::fleche::  Au Royaume-Uni, des habitants de zones rurales dclarent que Starlink d'Elon Musk offre un haut dbit "incroyable", le service est disponible dans le pays depuis le dbut de l'anne

----------


## SimonKenoby

Il y a quand mme une question que je me pose a propos de starlink. C'est quel quantit d'utilisateur le service va-t-il supporter? 12.000 satelite a peux paraitre beaucoup, mais si il y a 12.000.000 d'utilisateur cela fait dj 1000 utilisateurs pour chaque satelitte. Quid de 120.000.000 d'utilisateur ou mme plus? Est-ce qu'un seul satelite disposera de la capacit ncssaire pour fournir un service a tant d'utilisateur simultan? 

Si non je trouve a un peux bte de subventionner starlink... Quite a subventionner pour quoi ne pas subventionner un operateur local afin de dployer la fibre?

EDIT: aprs une rapide recherche j'ai trouv ceci: https://www.lightreading.com/4g3gwif.../d/d-id/764159 

L'analyse part du principe que chaque satelitte a une capacit de 20 gbps, soit 200 utilisateur disposant de 100 mbps chaqu'un.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quite a subventionner pour quoi ne pas subventionner un operateur local afin de dployer la fibre?


a couterait probablement beaucoup plus de 100 millions d'euros d'amener la fibre optique dans tous les villages paums d'Allemagne. C'est la meilleure solution, mais l'Allemagne a pris du retard

Peut-tre que la fibre va continuer de s'tendre gentiment, jusqu' ce qu'elle arrive chez tout le monde. (bon aprs il y aura toujours des endroits trop loin de la civilisation pour tre desservi par le fibre)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Quite a subventionner pour quoi ne pas subventionner un operateur local afin de dployer la fibre?


L'idal serait que ce soit un oprateur public, pour garder la matrise des infra-structures. Mais, chut, j'ai employ un mot honnis "public", dans la socit No-Librale c'est un mot interdit. Il faut donner de l'argent public  des socits prives ( fond perdu) plutt que d'investir dans ce qui pourrait tre rentable pour la socit (et vendre ce qui est  l'tat et qui rapporte)  ::calim2::

----------


## sevyc64

> a couterait probablement beaucoup plus de 100 millions d'euros d'amener la fibre optique dans tous les villages paums d'Allemagne. C'est la meilleure solution, mais l'Allemagne a pris du retard
> 
> Peut-tre que la fibre va continuer de s'tendre gentiment, jusqu' ce qu'elle arrive chez tout le monde. (bon aprs il y aura toujours des endroits trop loin de la civilisation pour tre desservi par le fibre)


On le fait bien en France !

Pour une fois l'Allemagne serait moins forte que la France ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour une fois l'Allemagne serait moins forte que la France ?


Oui.
On ne peut pas tre moins bon que l'Allemagne dans tous les domaines.  ::P:

----------


## Uther

> On le fait bien en France !
> 
> Pour une fois l'Allemagne serait moins forte que la France ?


On prvoit de le faire, on n'y est pas encore. Je serais pas surpris qu'on adopte au final des solutions de ce genre dans les zones ou c'est difficile damener la fibre.

----------


## sevyc64

On prvoie seulement ?

Rappel : fin 2019, 50% du territoire quip d'une ligne tlphonique tait aussi quip d'un point de terminaison optique, avec l'objectif d'atteindre les 100% pour fin 2025. 
Y compris, et notamment surtout depuis 2 ans environ, les territoires "paums" qui n'ont mme pas accs au haut-dbit avec la ligne tlphonique cuivre, au nom de la rduction de la fracture numrique.

Je pense qu'on en est plus qu' prvoir-l !

Selon un rapport de IDate, 22 millions de foyers raccordable fin 2020, sur 41 millions estims au total, soit un taux de dploiement de plus de 53%. La France serait n1 en Europe en matire de dploiement
9 millions de foyers raccords, soit environ 42% des foyers raccordables. L'ADSL (et le VDSL pour ceux qui l'ont) est un coriace concurrent car offrant encore pour beaucoup, des dbits largement suffisant pour l'utilisation actuelle.

Restera la fermeture et dmantlement rel des infrastructure ligne tlphonique cuivre, pour forcer la bascule. Programme que prvoie de gnraliser Orange  l'ensemble du territoire avant la fin de la dcennie.

----------


## Uther

Il y a de gros efforts particulirement ces dernires annes mais 53% c'est pas si miraculeux que a quand on sait que c'est les zones les plus denses sur lesquelles la fibre est dploye en premier. Plus on avance, plus les points de pourcentage de couverture seront difficiles  aller chercher, et a ne me surprendrait pas qu'on se repose sur le satellites pour aller chercher les derniers.

----------


## AoCannaille

> a couterait probablement beaucoup plus de 100 millions d'euros d'amener la fibre optique dans tous les villages paums d'Allemagne. C'est la meilleure solution, mais l'Allemagne a pris du retard
> 
> Peut-tre que la fibre va continuer de s'tendre gentiment, jusqu' ce qu'elle arrive chez tout le monde. (bon aprs il y aura toujours des endroits trop loin de la civilisation pour tre desservi par le fibre)


En cherchant bien, on doit bien trouver des coupures de presse qui ont dit la mme chose de la distribution dlectricit dans tous les patelins de France... Puis de laccs  la tlphonie fixe...

Finalement, llectricit sert toujours et la qualit de l'installation d'origine des cbles tlphoniques ont permit  la France d'apporter internet relativement facilement  toute la population. 

Il n'y a aucune raison de croire que si on fait l'effort d'investir dans une infra de qualit on ne puisse pas l'adapt  des usages futurs dans un demi sicle. Cela reste dans tous les cas un investissement intressant.

Sans compter que l'installation physique, a cre des emplois non dlocalisables, emplois qui gnrnt des impts et de la consommation donc qui, en partie, s'autofinance.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sans compter que l'installation physique, a cre des emplois non dlocalisables, emplois qui gnrnt des impts et de la consommation donc qui, en partie, s'autofinance.


 cause de l'UE on peut embaucher des roumains et payer un peu moins de charge, a s'appelle "travailleur dtach".
En France la fibre optique se dveloppe et c'est cool, elle est dj prsente dans plein de petits villages et a fait plaisir. Le seul problme c'est que les gars qui font l'installation  domicile sont souvent nul  chier.
Fibre optique : des particuliers en colre contre la qualit des installations

----------


## AoCannaille

> cause de l'UE on peut embaucher des roumains et payer un peu moins de charge, a s'appelle "travailleur dtach".


a rduit un peu les impots, c'est sr, mais ton roumain, il mange quand mme en france et loge quand mme en France...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> a rduit un peu les impots, c'est sr, mais ton roumain, il mange quand mme en france et loge quand mme en France...


Et, encore une fois, ce n'est pas "A CAUSE DE L'UE" mais des gouvernants franais qui dcident de ce genre de choses avec les autres gouvernants de l'UE. L'UE n'est pas une entit propre, mais un ensemble de gouvernants possdant chacun le droit de vto. Si les gouvernants franais n'avaient pas voulu des travailleurs dtachs, ils auraient dit NON. Donc, mettre a sur le dos de l'UE, c'est du foutage de gueule, d'une part, et d'autre part, c'est servir la soupe aux Macron, Hollande, Sarkozy, Chirac, ...  et toute la clique des politiciens no-libraux qui se succdent au pouvoir depuis des dcennies, et qui sont bien contents de pouvoir faire passer leurs lois anti-sociales en disant : "C'est pas de notre faute, c'est l'UE qui nous oblige", alors qu'ils se sont empresss de signer des 2 mains le dit texte europen, quand ils ne l'ont pas eux mmes rdig  l'origine.

Bref, une fois de plus Ryu sert la soupe au no-libralisme pour mettre en avant sa haine de l'UE.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> En France la fibre optique se dveloppe et c'est cool, elle est dj prsente dans plein de petits villages et a fait plaisir. Le seul problme c'est que les gars qui font l'installation  domicile sont souvent nul  chier.
> Fibre optique : des particuliers en colre contre la qualit des installations


Sous traitant de sous traitant pay au lance pierre et au nombre d'intervention 
Formation express ou tu as clairement des bourrins qui vont te faire de la merde une fois sur le terrain ...
Voir aussi parfois les guss qui cblent ... QI d'huitre , j'en ai dj dj vu plus d'un !

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Starlink de SpaceX est en pourparlers avec "plusieurs" compagnies ariennes pour le Wi-Fi  bord*
*l'entreprise est en concurrence avec OneWeb, Viasat et Kuiper (Amazon)*

*Elon Musk, PDG de SpaceX, avait laiss entendre en mars que ses collaborateurs et lui travaillaient  apporter son service Internet par satellite Starlink sur les navires, les camions, les vhicules de loisirs et les avions. Sur ce dernier point, la socit a dclar cette semaine qu'elle est en pourparlers avec plusieurs compagnies ariennes afin de connecter leurs avions  Starlink. Offrir un accs Wi-Fi plus rapide dans les avions commerciaux serait la premire tape de l'entreprise dans l'extension de son rseau  un large ventail de domaines. Starlink d'Elon Musk rivalise avec OneWeb, Viasat et Amazon sur ce point.*

*SpaceX serait proche de connecter les avions  Starlink*

Starlink a t cr dans l'intention de produire de petits satellites peu coteux, mais trs performants. L'ide est de crer une infrastructure Internet et un rseau mondial  large bande en orbite basse. Parmi les avantages annoncs, le systme devrait permettre d'atteindre des pings beaucoup plus faibles que les satellites gostationnaires. Aprs que les premiers tests du rseau ont dmarr l'anne dernire, SpaceX a annonc qu'elle souhaite diffuser son service Internet par satellite sur les navires, les avions, les camions et les camping-cars, mais pas sur les Teslas, car les antennes ncessaires sont trop grandes.



En effet, l'anne dernire, SpaceX a dpos des plans pour tester Starlink sur cinq jets Gulfstream. En mars, il a demand  la FCC l'autorisation d'utiliser Starlink avec des "stations terrestres en mouvement", c'est--dire tout vhicule susceptible de recevoir un signal. Musk a clarifi la situation sur Twitter  l'poque :  Nous ne connectons pas les voitures Tesla  Starlink, car notre terminal est beaucoup trop grand . Vendredi dernier, SpaceX a demand l'approbation de tests  travers cinq tats amricains un rcepteur mis  jour avec une antenne de forme carre, un design de base communment associ aux antennes d'avion.

Mercredi, SpaceX a annonc qu'il a entam des discussions avec des compagnies ariennes pour leur offrir le service.  Nous sommes en pourparlers avec plusieurs compagnies ariennes , a dclar mercredi Jonathan Hofeller, vice-prsident de SpaceX charg de Starlink et des ventes commerciales,  l'occasion d'une table ronde organise dans le cadre du Connected Aviation Intelligence Summit.  Nous avons notre propre produit d'aviation en dveloppement. Nous avons dj fait quelques dmonstrations  ce jour, et nous cherchons  finaliser ce produit pour l'installer sur les avions dans un avenir trs proche , a expliqu Hofeller.

L'extension du rseau Starlink des foyers ruraux aux compagnies ariennes est une dmarche attendue de SpaceX, qui s'efforce d'ouvrir commercialement le rseau  large bande dans le courant de l'anne. Depuis 2018, SpaceX a lanc prs de 1 800 satellites Starlink sur les 4 40  dont il a besoin pour assurer une couverture mondiale de l'Internet haut dbit. Cela est dans un premier temps principalement pour les foyers ruraux o les connexions en fibre optique ne sont pas disponibles. La socit est au milieu d'une phase bta de Starlink qui promet des vitesses de tlchargement allant jusqu' 100 Mb/s en aval et 20 Mb/s en amont.

SpaceX a dj des dizaines de milliers d'utilisateurs dans le monde. La plupart d'entre eux paient 99 dollars par mois pour l'Internet dans le cadre de cette phase bta, en utilisant un ensemble de 499 dollars comprenant une antenne Starlink  alignement automatique et un routeur Wi-Fi. Hofeller a dclar mercredi que la conception des antennes Starlink pour les compagnies ariennes sera trs similaire  la technologie utilise dans ses terminaux grand public, mais avec des amliorations videntes pour la connectivit arienne.  Comme ces antennes grand public, le matriel d'aviation sera conu et construit par SpaceX , a-t-il prcis.

Les antennes aroportes pourraient tre relies  des stations terrestres pour communiquer avec les satellites Starlink. En effet, pour que Starlink puisse fournir une connectivit aux avions qui survolent des rgions loignes de l'ocan, loin des stations terrestres, il faudra des liaisons intersatellites  une capacit dans laquelle les satellites communiquent entre eux par des liaisons laser sans faire rebondir les signaux sur les stations terrestres.  La prochaine gnration de notre constellation, qui est en cours de ralisation, disposera de cette connectivit intersatellite , a dclar Hofeller  l'assemble.

*Alors, quand est-il de la concurrence dans le domaine ?*

La concurrence est froce entre le rseau Starlink de Musk et le secteur en pleine expansion des fournisseurs d'accs Internet par satellite en orbite basse. Parmi les nouveaux concurrents figurent les mgaconstellations Kuiper d'Amazon de Jeff Bezos, qui n'a encore lanc aucun de ses 3 000 satellites prvus, et OneWeb du Royaume-Uni, qui a lanc 182 satellites sur les 640 prvus. Tous ces satellites seront en orbite terrestre basse, un domaine situ en dessous des orbites gostationnaires plus loignes des grands satellites Internet qui fournissent actuellement des services Internet aux avions commerciaux.





Les concurrents amricains tablis pour l'Internet en vol sont Intelsat et Viasat, qui exploitent des rseaux de satellites en orbite gostationnaire. Viasat a rcemment annonc son intention d'utiliser son rseau de satellites de nouvelle gnration sur la flotte principale de Delta. La socit californienne prvoit de mettre en place son propre rseau de 300 satellites en orbite basse ainsi qu'un nouveau trio gostationnaire dont le lancement commencera au dbut de l'anne prochaine. Viasat est dj un concurrent acharn de SpaceX. Il a d'ailleurs interpell la FCC rcemment concernant les lancements de SpaceX.

La socit a allgu que le projet de SpaceX constitue une grande menace pour l'environnement et que l'on devrait l'analyser de plus prs. Elle exige en effet que le projet soit suspendu jusqu' ce que la question soit examine plus avant. Viasat a ensuite menac de poursuivre la FCC et le gouvernement fdral en justice si elle n'obtenait pas gain de cause. Si Viasat parle de l'impact environnemental de Starlink, des critiques estiment qu'il pourrait bien s'agir d'une ruse pour paralyser le projet de Musk et maintenir sa part de march. De son ct, SpaceX semble persuad qu'il peut survivre  la concurrence plus tablie.

 Dans l'ensemble, les passagers et les clients veulent une grande exprience que les systmes [gostationnaires] ne peuvent tout simplement pas offrir , a dclar Hofeller lors du panel.  Il appartiendra donc  chaque compagnie arienne de savoir si elle veut y rpondre ou si elle est d'accord pour avoir un systme qui n'est pas aussi ractif  la demande de ses clients . OneWeb, qui a t tir de la faillite en 2020 par le gouvernement britannique et le gant indien des tlcommunications Bharti Global, vise galement les services Internet en vol avec sa constellation et a t beaucoup plus public avec ses plans que SpaceX.

Interrog par le modrateur du panel sur la date  laquelle les clients peuvent s'attendre  utiliser l'Internet en vol avec l'un des rseaux de satellites concurrents qui se dveloppent actuellement en orbite basse, Ben Griffin, vice-prsident des services de mobilit de OneWeb, a dclar :  c'est au milieu de l'anne prochaine ; peut-tre plus tt. Les compagnies ariennes veulent d'abord voir du matriel et des services dvelopps qui fonctionnent .  Nous discutons avec les compagnies ariennes depuis un certain temps, ce n'est donc pas un manque d'intrt , a dclar Ben Griffin mercredi.

Hofeller de SpaceX s'est montr mfiant lorsque la question lui a t pose.  Ce que Ben a dit est correct. Les gens veulent voir le matriel, ils veulent voir la constellation, et donc nous poussons cela aussi vite que nous le pouvons. Quand l'annonce sera-t-elle faite ?  dterminer. Je ne sais pas. Esprons que ce soit le plus tt possible , a-t-il dclar.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Viasat, un concurrent US de Starlink, aurait demand  la FCC d'interrompre les lancements de Starlink de SpaceX, jusqu' ce que la question de l'impact du projet sur l'environnement soit lucide

 ::fleche::  La FCC autorise SpaceX  rduire l'altitude des satellites pour amliorer la vitesse et la latence de Starlink, elle a rejet l'opposition de Viasat, Hughes, OneWeb et Kuiper

 ::fleche::  SpaceX commence  accepter des prcommandes de 99 $ pour son service Internet Starlink, tandis que des FAI trouvent que l'offre sera trop lente pour satisfaire aux exigences du financement de la FCC

 ::fleche::  SpaceX reoit l'autorisation de commencer  fournir l'Internet Starlink en France, alors qu'Elon Musk affirme que les dbits Internet de Starlink vont doubler cette anne pour atteindre 300 Mbps

----------


## Stphane le calme

*SpaceX estime qu'il parviendra  une couverture mondiale de l'internet par satellite Starlink d'ici septembre,*
*environ 1 800 satellites sur les 12 000 prvus ont dj t dploys * 

SpaceX sera en mesure de transmettre l'internet par satellite Starlink au monde entier d'ici septembre environ, a dclar mardi 22 juin Gwynne Shotwell, ingnieur dans le domaine de l'arospatiale et COO de SpaceX.  l'occasion d'une vidoconfrence avec Macquarie Group, rapporte par Reuters, elle a indiqu  Nous avons dploy avec succs environ 1 800 satellites, et une fois que tous ces satellites auront atteint leur orbite oprationnelle, nous aurons une couverture mondiale continue, donc cela devrait tre vers le mois de septembre. Mais ensuite, nous avons un travail rglementaire pour aller dans chaque pays et obtenir l'approbation pour fournir des services de tlcommunications , a-t-elle continu.

 terme, SpaceX espre dployer environ 42 000 satellites Starlink en orbite terrestre basse d'ici la mi-2027. Starlink exploite la version bta dans 11 pays, a prcis Gwynne Shotwell, notamment aux tats-Unis, en Australie, en Nouvelle-Zlande et dans certaines parties de l'Europe, entre autres l'Angleterre et la France. Pour cette dernire, si vous tes intress par l'offre Starlink, elle vous cotera 99 euros par mois. S'ajoutent  la facture 499 euros pour recevoir le matriel indispensable au bon fonctionnement de l'ensemble et 59 euros pour la livraison. Elon Musk propose tout d'abord une offre en  dition limite  : seulement quelques utilisateurs vont pouvoir souscrire dans un premier temps. Au fur et  mesure des lancements spatiaux, de plus en plus de Franais pourront profiter de cette offre.

SpaceX a reu plus de 500 000 prcommandes pour son service Internet par satellite Starlink et n'anticipe aucun problme technique pour rpondre  la demande, a dclar en mai le fondateur Elon Musk. 

  ce jour, plus d'un demi-million de personnes ont pass une commande ou fait un dpt pour bnficier de Starlink , a confirm l'ingnieur des oprations de SpaceX Siva Bharadvaj lors de la diffusion Web de lancement de sa 26me mission Starlink.

Si l'annonce de SpaceX de plus d'un demi-million de commandes indique une demande croissante pour son service, on ne sait pas combien d'entre elles deviendront des utilisateurs mensuels ou se trouveront dans des zones desservies par Starlink. Bien que le service soit conu pour atteindre n'importe quel endroit sur Terre, la  [seule] limite est la forte densit d'utilisateurs dans les zones urbaines , a tweet Musk, ajoutant que  trs probablement, tous les 500 000 initiaux recevront un service. Le dfi sera plus important lorsque nous allons entrer dans la gamme de plusieurs millions d'utilisateurs .


*La concurrence*

*Amazon et son projet Kuiper*

En avril 2019, Amazon a annonc travailler sur un nouveau projet nomm Kuiper pour fournir laccs  internet haut dbit dans le monde. Selon ses dclarations,  le projet Kuiper est une nouvelle initiative visant  lancer une constellation de satellites en orbite terrestre basse qui offrira une connectivit haut dbit  faible temps de latence aux communauts non desservies et sous-desservies du monde .

 travers ce projet, Amazon envisage donc de se prsenter comme un acteur non des moindres parmi les fournisseurs daccs  internet haut dbit par satellite. Pour ce faire, lentreprise entend mettre en orbite terrestre une constellation de 3 236 satellites afin de permettre  des millions de personnes daccder  internet haut dbit dans le monde entier. Cette constellation sera compose de trois couches de satellites : 784 satellites sur une orbite de 590 km, 1 156 satellites sur une orbite de 630 km et 1 296 satellites sur une orbite de 610 km.

En juillet de la mme anne, Amazon a demand aux autorits amricaines lautorisation de procder au lancement de ses 3 236 satellites Internet dans le cadre de son projet Kuiper. Il aura fallu attendre un an pour qu'Amazon reoive l'approbation des autorits amricaines ; la Federal Communications Commission (FCC), le rgulateur amricain du secteur des tlcommunications, a donn son aval le 30 juin 2020.

 Nous faisons une quantit incroyable d'inventions pour fournir un haut dbit rapide et fiable  un prix qui a du sens pour les clients , a dclar Rajeev Badyal, Vice President of Technology au sein du Project Kuiper.  Les systmes  large bande bass sur LEO comme le projet Kuiper prsentent un grand nombre de dfis, et nous avons runi une quipe d'ingnieurs et de scientifiques de classe mondiale qui se sont engags  concrtiser notre vision du projet Kuiper et  faire de l'espace un environnement sr et durable pour tous. Combinez cela avec la profonde expertise d'Amazon en matire de rseautage et d'infrastructure et sa capacit  financer une telle entreprise, et je suis optimiste quant  l'impact que nous pouvons avoir pour ces communauts non desservies et mal desservies. 

*L'offre du Britannique OneWeb*

OneWeb est une socit de communication mondiale fournissant des services Internet  large bande par satellite  une population gographiquement mondiale. De par ses activits, OneWeb se place en comme un concurrent direct de SpaceX et d'Amazon (pour ses activits spatiales). Tout comme SpaceX Starlink, OneWeb construit un rseau de satellites en orbite basse qui peut fournir un haut dbit avec des latences bien plus faibles que les satellites gostationnaires traditionnels. En mars 2020, OneWeb a dpos le bilan et procd au licenciement de la majorit de son personnel.

Quelques mois plus tard, en juillet 2020, OneWeb a accept de vendre l'entreprise  un consortium comprenant le gouvernement britannique et Bharti Global Limited pour un milliard de dollars. Dans une annonce le mme mois, l'entreprise a dclar avoir obtenu  toutes les autorisations rglementaires ncessaires  pour sortir de la faillite. OneWeb est revenu  ses activits sous un nouveau rgime de proprit et a affirm qu'il commencera  lancer d'autres satellites  large bande ds le mois suivant. Neil Masterson, un ancien directeur des oprations de Thomson Reuters Corp o il a pass 20 ans, a t nomm comme nouveau PDG.

Je me rjouis de pouvoir aider l'quipe de OneWeb  concrtiser et  commercialiser sa vision d'un accs  Internet dans le monde entier , a-t-il expliqu dans un communiqu.  OneWeb a un objectif social fort pour amliorer l'accs du monde  l'information, que je partage. Il possde un grand talent, une opportunit commerciale convaincante, et est soutenu par des propritaires et des investisseurs engags et bien informs . Ce dernier remplace le directeur gnral sortant Adrin Steckel, qui continuera d'tre un conseiller auprs du conseil d'administration.

La nouvelle holding prend possession de tous les actifs de l'oprateur, y compris les 74 satellites qu'il a en orbite et toute l'infrastructure au sol pour les soutenir. Cela signifie que l'entreprise, dont le sige est  Londres, peut dsormais se lancer dans la construction de sa mgaconstellation  large bande. La socit a aussi annonc dans un billet de blogue que son usine de fabrication en coentreprise avec Airbus a repris ses activits en Floride, et continuera  produire de nouveaux engins spatiaux pour de futurs lancements.

Le fait quautant de satellites soient en passe de rejoindre lorbite a pouss la communaut internationale  agir. Cette semaine, lagence spatiale europenne (ESA) a ainsi prsent un nouveau systme de notation pour lutter contre le flau des dbris spatiaux baptis Space Sustainability Rating (SSR).

Source : dclarations Gwynne Shotwell

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  OneWeb sort de la faillite et est prt  lancer d'autres satellites  large bande d'ici le 17 dcembre prochain et tout au long de 2021 et 2022
 ::fleche::  La FCC autorise SpaceX  rduire l'altitude des satellites pour amliorer la vitesse et la latence de Starlink, elle a rejet l'opposition de Viasat, Hughes, OneWeb et Kuiper
 ::fleche::  Amazon obtient le feu vert des autorits amricaines pour son projet Kuiper rival de SpaceX et va investir 10 milliards de dollars dans l'internet satellitaire

----------


## Tagum

question  2 francs 6 sous: quid de l'utilisation d'un abonnement dans un autre pays que celui de la souscription ? La question est fondamentale car il faudrait pouvoir se connecter de n'importe o sans devoir demander l'approbation commerciale du gouvernement local. Exemple, la Chine dveloppe un produit satellite similaire. Qui peut croire un instant qu'elle va autoriser la vente de produits concurrents sur son territoire et qui pourrait contourner les restrictions de censure de leur gouvernement. Si la portabilit supranationale n'est pas assure, il est douteux que cette technologie soit un grand succs en dehors des usages de bon pre de famille dans les zones non desservies des pays respectueux des droits de l'homme.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> question  2 francs 6 sous: quid de l'utilisation d'un abonnement dans un autre pays que celui de la souscription ?


Question tout  fait cens . Ayant travaill pour un oprateur tlcom voici les explications que j'ai eu :

1) Une personne dmnage d'un pays A vers le pays B . Les pays ne sont pas frontaliers , la personne ne conserve pas de compte bancaire. Dans le cas prsent , abonnement fixe, internet et GSM ne sont pas conservable .

2) Mme situation qu'en 1), sauf qu'ici la personne conserve un compte bancaire dans le pays d'origine. La personne peut conserver l'abonnement mobile uniquement sous certaines conditions :

> le cas des frontaliers qui vivent et/ou travaillent dans le pays voisin
> le cas d'expatris qui ont besoins de pouvoir continuer d'appeler leur pays d'origine (famille, dmarche administrative, dplacement pro rgulier, tude ... ) > des quotas sont  respecter dans les consommations , en cas d'abus l'oprateur peut rsilier sans pravis

3) Le cas des personnes propritaire d'une rsidence secondaire dans un autre pays . Ici pour ouvrir une ligne fixe , internet , gsm le propritaire doit justifier tout simplement qu'il est titulaire du bien immobilier. Il doit naturellement justifier de l'existence d'un compte bancaire dans le mme pays.  

Exemple d'un anglais qui est propritaire d'une maison de vacances en Normandie. 

4) Le cas des personnes propritaire d'une rsidence secondaire dans un autre pays , qui ouvrent une abonnement tlcoms par "satellite" . 

Je reprend l'exemple de notre anglais . Ici rien nempche l'anglais de venir France avec son matos par satellite qui est domicili en UK . Genre un abonnement par satellite British Telecom. Inversement si il est chez chez Nordnet ou K-Net rien ne lui interdit de se barrer avec le matos franais en UK. 

Sauf que contractuellement Nordnet ou K-Net sont des oprateurs tlcoms franais et non anglais ... Si la situation venait  arriver aux oreilles de l'oprateur, celui ci est en droit de rsilier sans pravis le contrat pour non respect d'un close d'utilisation . Le matos est cens tre assurable et utilisable uniquement depuis la France, pas un pays tiers. 




> La question est fondamentale car il faudrait pouvoir se connecter de n'importe o sans devoir demander l'approbation commerciale du gouvernement local.


Il exist(e(ait) (?) un indicatif entre la fin des annes 2000 et 2010/2012 . Le +388 (au mme titre que +33 , +32 , +352 , +41 ... ) pour les services tlphoniques paneuropens : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_...one_3_:_Europe .

Depuis une dcennie ce prfixe est en sommeil. Rien n'interdit l'UE de le ractiver pour des oprateurs transnationaux . 

Les cas d'usages sont trs cibls et de "niche" :

> personne vivant et / ou travaillant en Europe continentale VS outres mers . Par exemple , remplacer par un numro paneuropen des appels Polynsie Franaise <> wallonie (Belgique).
> les entreprises  cheval sur des pays parlant la mme langue et qui communiquent beaucoup par tlphone Allemagne/Suisse/Autriche , France/Belgique, Scandinavie ... 




> Exemple, la Chine dveloppe un produit satellite similaire. Qui peut croire un instant qu'elle va autoriser la vente de produits concurrents sur son territoire et qui pourrait contourner les restrictions de censure de leur gouvernement.


Des personnes trs riches qui ont des maisons un peu partout dans le monde. Rien nempchera un chinois fortun qui  une domiciliation immobilire en Italie par exemple, de souscrire la bas ... Pas le quidam moyen chinois qui voyagera 1 fois dans sa vie en Europe. 




> Si la portabilit supranationale n'est pas assure, il est douteux que cette technologie soit un grand succs en dehors des usages de bon pre de famille dans les zones non desservies des pays respectueux des droits de l'homme.


L'usage des technos satellites est un march de niche. Par exemple dans des pays ou il y a de grandes tendus dsertiques comme le Canada/USA , Russie/Kazakhstan/Mongolie/Chine , Amrique latine , Confins de l'Australie ou Nouvelle Zlande ... Des particuliers qui vivent plusieurs mois par an loin de la civilisation, des entreprises minires (gaz, ptrole, minerais , plateforme en mer ...) , des agriculteurs dans le bush . 

A tout cass j'avais entendu dans un reportage TV sur les compagnies minires, il y a en gros 1000  2000 ouvriers/camioneurs entre Alaska (USA) et Canada qui peuvent utiliser ce type de service . 

Donc oui la techno vendue est loin des usages du bon pre de famille. 

---

Pour vraiment avoir quelques d'efficace, cela suppose d'avoir un oprateur tlcoms qui couvre les quelques 30  40 pays de l'UE et voisins. Je vois mal la France, Allemagne, Italie, Espagne ou UK accepter qu'un de leur oprateur national se face pi pour faire un truc pareil . 

Quel pays est prt  brader Orange, Vodafone, Deutsch Telekom , Telecom Italia , Telefonica pour en faire un mastodonte ou se faire avaler par la suite par ATT ou China Telecom ? 

En regardant le nombre de client Vodafone, c'est 700 millions de clients dans le monde. La maison mre Bharti possde aussi Airtel (en Inde et Afrique ), avec 600 millions client aussi . Soit 1,2 milliards ... Des quoi faire des envieux . China Mobile , c'est 940 millions de clients. De quoi attirer des apptits ... 

Les fusions acquisitions c'est bien , par contre faut faire gaffe de pas se faire avaler par n'importe qui .  :;):

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Starlink d'Elon Musk ncessiterait un investissement de 30 milliards de dollars*
*SpaceX prvoit d'atteindre une couverture Internet mondiale dans 5 semaines et 500 000 utilisateurs d'ici 12 mois*

*Alors, combien pourrait coter la mise en place d'une constellation de satellites Internet de la taille de Starlink ? Elon Musk, PDG de SpaceX, a rpondu  la question mardi  l'occasion du Mobile World Congress (MWC) en annonant que le projet Starlink devrait ncessiter un investissement total compris entre 20 et 30 milliards de dollars. L'entrepreneur milliardaire a ajout que Starlink devrait atteindre une couverture mondiale ds le mois d'aot et que le rseau Internet par satellite devrait compter environ 500 000 utilisateurs au cours des 12 prochains mois.*

*Starlink serait trs proche d'une couverture Internet mondiale*

Starlink est le projet de fourniture d'Internet  haut dbit par satellite du milliardaire Elon Musk. Le projet est en cours de dploiement depuis janvier 2019 et SpaceX aura lanc  ce jour prs de 2 000 satellites sur les 42 000 prvus. Malgr le petit nombre de satellites lancs pour le moment, les premiers tests du rseau ont donn de rsultants probants, ce qui a suscit l'enthousiasme chez beaucoup d'internautes dans le monde. Cette semaine, Elon Musk, PDG de SpaceX, a fait quelques dclarations sur l'tat d'avancement du projet et sur les prvisions de l'entreprise.





En effet, invit  la confrence Mobile World Congress (MWC) qui se tient depuis ce lundi (du 28 juin au 1er juillet 2021), Musk a dclar que son projet d'Internet par satellite Starlink se dveloppait rapidement et qu'il prvoyait que le cot total de l'investissement dans ce projet se situerait entre 20 et 30 milliards de dollars. Sans divulguer plus de dtails, il a aussi dclar que Starlink avait deux partenariats assez importants avec de grandes entreprises de tlcommunications nationales qui pourraient aider la division SpaceX  combler les lacunes des rseaux mobiles et cellulaires de cinquime gnration.

Selon les propos de Musk  la MWC, Starlink, actuellement en pleine phase de bta ouverte, a lanc plus de 1 700 satellites en orbite terrestre basse depuis 2019 et a rcemment dpass un repre "stratgiquement significatif" de 69 420 utilisateurs actifs. Musk a annonc que le rseau fonctionne dj dans 12 pays et qu'il est en expansion, ajoutant qu'il devrait atteindre une couverture globale dans au plus cinq semaines, soit dbut aot.  Nous sommes, je pense, sur la voie d'avoir quelques centaines de milliers d'utilisateurs, peut-tre plus de 500 000 utilisateurs dans les 12 mois , s'est-il rjoui.

Certains analystes se demandent toutefois si l'Internet par satellite peut tre un modle conomique viable. En effet, avec Starlink, SpaceX vise principalement les zones recules, o il n'y a peut-tre pas assez de personnes capables de payer les tarifs levs ncessaires pour rcuprer les cots d'investissement. Selon l'analyste Tim Farrar, prsident de TMF Associates, Starlink aurait besoin de quelques millions d'abonns payant environ 99 dollars par mois chacun pour rcuprer un investissement de 5 milliards de dollars en un an.

Farrar estime en fait qu'un investissement de 30 milliards de dollars sur une dcennie ne ncessiterait pas une augmentation spectaculaire du nombre d'abonns. Mais il a ajout que pour atteindre la projection de Musk en 2020, qui prvoit des revenus annuels d'environ 30 milliards de dollars, il faudrait des dizaines de millions d'abonns.  Il n'est pas invraisemblable d'obtenir ce nombre (quelques millions) pour que le systme ne fasse pas faillite. Mais ce n'est pas suffisant pour justifier la valorisation de SpaceX , a dclar Farrar.

 Plus Elon parle en disant qu'il va investir des dizaines de milliards, plus cela devient difficile pour les autres personnes. De toute vidence, c'est la grande partie de l'objectif de Musk : limiter la concurrence , a-t-il ajout. Starlink doit en effet faire face  la concurrence de Kuiper, filiale d'Amazon, de OneWeb (un oprateur de satellites en faillite sauv par le gouvernement britannique et le groupe indien Bharti) ainsi que de Telesat et de plusieurs autres. Paolo Pescatore, un analyste de PP Foresight, a dclar que Starlink avait besoin d'une chelle qui permettrait de rduire les cots : d'o la ncessit de s'associer avec des oprateurs tlcoms.

*Starlink et ses partenaires veulent amliorer les connexions 5G*

 En aot, nous devrions avoir une connectivit mondiale partout, sauf dans les ples , a dclar Musk lors de la confrence MWC. Cela signifie que le lancement est presque prt, et qu'il aura lieu au moins un mois plus tt que prvu. La semaine dernire, la prsidente de SpaceX, Gwynne Shotwell, a dclar que Starlink serait lanc dans le monde entier en septembre, mais il semble que l'chance ait t avance de quelques semaines. En outre, Musk a dclar mardi qu'il discutait avec d'ventuels partenaires, car certains pays exigent des oprateurs qu'ils fournissent une couverture rurale comme conditions de leurs licences 5G.

Il a galement dclar que si les oprateurs de tlcommunications disposent de stations cellulaires dans des rgions loignes, ils peuvent utiliser Starlink pour leur permettre de se connecter aux rseaux centraux.  Vous pouvez penser que Starlink comble les lacunes entre la 5G et la fibre en atteignant vraiment les trois ou cinq pour cent les plus difficiles  atteindre des personnes ayant besoin d'une connexion Internet haut dbit , a dclar Musk. Mais quel est le cot pour les particuliers ? Il a annonc que l'acquisition d'une antenne parabolique Starlink pourrait coter 350 dollars ou moins  l'avenir.

 Nous aimerions rduire le cot du terminal de 500 $  200 $ ou 350 $ ou quelque chose comme a , a ajout Musk.  Nos clients vont trs souvent vivre dans des rgions loignes. Parfois, ils sont dans une cabane en haut de la montagne qui n'a mme pas d'lectricit. SpaceX conoit donc le systme de manire  ce qu'il ne ncessite pas beaucoup de maintenance, et il est prvu qu'il soit mis en ligne en seulement cinq minutes. Vous devriez [pouvoir] le pointer vers le ciel et le brancher , a-t-il dclar. Mais les dfis sont nombreux sur la voie de l'ouverture d'un service commercial et de la fourniture d'une couverture Internet mondiale.

Ainsi, Musk a aussi rvl quelques difficults de SpaceX, notamment le fait que l'entreprise perdait actuellement de l'argent sur le terminal. Alors que le cot de chaque terminal Starlink est de 499 dollars pour les consommateurs, Musk a admis lors de la confrence MWC que chaque terminal cote  SpaceX le double, soit plus de 1 000 dollars.  L'entreprise a dj rduit de moiti le cot du terminal, qui tait de 3 000 dollars, et vise  le ramener  quelques centaines de dollars d'ici un an ou deux , avait dclar Shotwell en avril. Musk a not que les abonnements mensuels seront au mme prix partout dans le monde, hors taxes.

Enfin, il a dclar qu'un objectif cl pour SpaceX est d'viter la faillite alors qu'il traverse un profond gouffre de flux de trsorerie ngatif.  Si nous parvenons  ne pas faire faillite, ce sera formidable, et nous pourrons passer  autre chose , a-t-il dclar. Notons que Musk a annonc depuis le dbut de l'aventure Starlink que la majorit des revenus issus du projet serviront  financer le systme Starship de SpaceX, la pice matresse de son ambition de transporter des humains sur la Lune et sur Mars. Il prvoit que le chemin jusque-l sera parsem d'embuches internes et externes.

Source : Mobile World Congress Barcelona 2021

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que SpaceX peut respecter le calendrier annonc par Elon Musk pour la couverture mondiale ?
 ::fleche::  SpaceX peut-il rellement encore rduire le cot du terminal ? Le projet Starlink est-il viable sur le long terme ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk affirme que Starlink devrait tre "entirement mobile" d'ici  la fin 2021, permettant aux clients de l'utiliser  n'importe quelle adresse ou dans des vhicules en mouvement

 ::fleche::  Au Royaume-Uni, des habitants de zones rurales dclarent que Starlink d'Elon Musk offre un haut dbit "incroyable", le service est disponible dans le pays depuis le dbut de l'anne

 ::fleche::  La moiti de l'Amrique est prte  passer  l'Internet par satellite Starlink, selon une tude de la socit d'valuation de produits et de services Review.org

 ::fleche::  L'UE ne veut pas laisser l'Internet satellitaire  Starlink, une tude de faisabilit pour un systme spatial indpendant de communications a t confie aux gants europens de la technologie

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk dclare que Starlink, son projet de fournir d'Internet par satellites, financera sa vision de voyage sur Mars

----------


## kain_tn

> SpaceX peut-il rellement encore rduire le cot du terminal ? Le projet Starlink est-il viable sur le long terme ?


Il y a  peu prs 1 an je crois, j'avais lu que la cible initiale de Starlink c'tait la High Frequency Trading. En gros, ils disaient que malgr la latence par rapport  une connexion classique pour monsieur tout le monde, ils devaient tre plus performants qu'un parcourt complet via des lignes terrestres et sous-marines pour ce type de trading.

Je n'arrive pas  trouver d'informations suffisamment rcentes sur le sujet, mais si c'est toujours d'actualit alors leur activit est ULTRA viable, mme avec zro particulier comme autre client! Je pensais mme que c'tait LA raison pour laquelle ils avaient demand  la FCC de pouvoir voler en orbite plus basse que leurs concurrents, et je pensais que c'tait la raison pour laquelle leurs concurrents se plaignaient aussi (le mme march qui leur chappait pour la latence).

Est-ce que quelqu'un a des infos l dessus?? Pourquoi est-ce que Starlink semble toujours avoir l'air de se chercher des cas d'usage?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il y a  peu prs 1 an je crois, j'avais lu que la cible initiale de Starlink c'tait la High Frequency Trading. En gros, ils disaient que malgr la latence par rapport  une connexion classique pour monsieur tout le monde, ils devaient tre plus performants qu'un parcourt complet via des lignes terrestres et sous-marines pour ce type de trading.


Je pense que tu te plantes parce que la latence qu'ils ont aujourd'hui est dj extrmement faible.
Pour gagner quelques nanosecondes en plus, les traders  haute frquence misent sur une fibre optique exprimentale (dsol c'est une vido)

L il y a un gars qui dit qu'avec des ondes radios il y a moyen d'aller encore plus vite quand il fait beau :
Alexandre Laumonier :  La plupart des traders haute frquence ont abandonn cette course de vitesse  tout prix 



> La vitesse est multiplie par deux en utilisant les ondes radios en comparaison de la fibre optique et les autres traders haute frquence ne pouvaient pas rester  l'cart de cette innovation. Spreads Network qui venait de crer un nouveau rseau de fibres optiques coteux (300 millions de dollars) sur cette mme ligne  la mme poque et probablement l aussi pour le compte d'un THF de Chicago, tait dj dpass par un nouveau concurrent, les ondes radios. Les enjeux financiers taient importants. A cette poque, encore l'ge d'or du THF, les profits du secteur se chiffraient en milliards de dollars. Des bnfices qui leur permettaient d'investir dans cette course de vitesse .

----------


## kain_tn

> Je pense que tu te plantes parce que la latence qu'ils ont aujourd'hui est dj extrmement faible. Les serveurs doivent tre super proche de la bourse.


C'tait une annonce de Musk il me semble, mais il disait que c'tait pour de la liaison inter-continentale.




> Pour gagner quelques nanosecondes en plus, les traders  haute frquence misent sur une fibre optique exprimentale (dsol c'est une vido)


Merci pour la vido.

----------


## Bruno

*Elon Musk, PDG de SpaceX, annonce que le service Internet Starlink sortira de sa phase bta en octobre,* 
*avec des vitesses de tlchargement de 100 Mbps et de 20 Mbps*

*Starlink, le programme de SpaceX projetant de fournir une connexion Internet  haut dbit depuis lespace sortira de la phase bta en octobre, a dclar hier soir le PDG Elon Musk. Le service Internet Starlink est prvu pour tre vendu directement aux consommateurs des zones rurales du monde entier et il annonce des vitesses de tlchargement de 100 Mbps et de 20 Mbps.*

SpaceX avait dj commenc  tester son service Starlink, en commenant par les employs de l'entreprise plus tt cet t. Les premiers tests de vitesse qui sont apparus en ligne, et qui ont ensuite t confirms par SpaceX, ont montr des vitesses Internet impressionnantes, mme avec moins d'un dixime du nombre de satellites prvus ; sur une premire flotte de 12 000 satellites prvus, la socit na actuellement lanc quenviron 800 satellites.

En octobre 2020, SpaceX a commenc  envoyer des invitations par courriel au public de Starlink. Le service est loin d'tre parfait, car les arbres peuvent perturber les connexions en visibilit directe avec les satellites et les antennes satellites se mettent en  arrt thermique  dans les zones chaudes. Mais pour les personnes vivant dans des zones o les FAI cbls n'ont jamais dploy le cble ou la fibre, Starlink reste une alternative prometteuse, et le service devrait s'amliorer  mesure que SpaceX lance plus de satellites et affine son logiciel.

SpaceX a dclar qu'il desservait plus de 100 000 utilisateurs de Starlink dans une douzaine de pays  partir de plus de 1 700 satellites. La socit a pris des prcommandes pour le service post-bta et a dclar en mai que  plus d'un demi-million de personnes ont pass une commande ou vers un acompte pour Starlink. 


En mai, Musk a dclar que les 500 000 premires personnes obtiendraient "trs probablement" le service, mais que SpaceX serait confront  "un dfi plus important lorsque nous atteindrons plusieurs millions d'utilisateurs". Musk a dclar que les limites de capacit seront principalement un problme dans les zones urbaines densment peuples, de sorte que les populations rurales devraient avoir une bonne chance d'obtenir le service.

SpaceX a l'autorisation des tats-Unis de dployer 1 million de terminaux d'utilisateurs  travers le pays et cherche  obtenir une licence pour dployer jusqu' 5 millions de terminaux. Le nombre de prcommandes de Starlink a atteint 600 000, et SpaceX serait en train d'acclrer sa production de paraboles pour rpondre  la demande.
Les engins spatiaux morts de Starlink menacent rgulirement d'entrer en collision avec d'autres et de crer une crise de dbris spatiaux. 

Cette anne, par exemple, les traqueurs de satellites ont signal un passage rapproch  trs haut risque entre un satellite mort et un corps de fuse mis au rebut. Alors quune entreprise valuait  10 % le risque de collision, SpaceX a annonc quil a une solution  ce problme : les satellites Starlink comporteraient un systme dauto-destruction et de dsorbitation, mais cela ne convainc pas les astronomes.


Au Royaume-Uni, des habitants de zones rurales ont dclar que Starlink d'Elon Musk offre un haut dbit "incroyable". SpaceX a reu au dbut de l'anne l'autorisation de l'autorit britannique de rgulation des communications (Ofcom) pour dployer et commercialiser Starlink dans le pays. L'entreprise a alors envoy des kits Starlink aux personnes retenues pour participer au test bta public. Des utilisateurs des zones rurales qui participent au test bta ont dclar cette semaine avoir atteint des vitesses de navigation et de tlchargement "incroyables" avec le service Internet par satellite d'Elon Musk. Alors que SpaceX n'a lanc pour l'instant que 1 000 satellites sur les 42 000 prvus, le service semble respecter les promesses initiales de la socit.

Malgr le fait que SpaceX soit encore loin du nombre total de satellites prvus pour sa constellation Starlink, il exprimente dj le service dans trois grands pays. La socit a dj des clients aux tats-Unis, au Canada et au Royaume-Uni. SpaceX a reu l'autorisation de commencer  dployer Starlink en France cette semaine, mais la socit continue  travailler pour obtenir l'autorisation rglementaire afin d'tendre le service Starlink  toute l'Europe cette anne. Les utilisateurs ruraux britanniques qui participent aux premiers tests de Starlink dans le pays ont commenc  faire part de leurs impressions sur le service.

Un mois plus tt, Bruxelles a command une tude de faisabilit  de grands noms europens comme Airbus, Thals, Orange ou Eutelsat pour concevoir un service dInternet satellitaire europen destin  stimuler lconomie digitale et rduire la fracture numrique. Linitiative qui vise  renforcer la souverainet digitale de lEurope est annonce alors que SpaceX entend proposer  long terme un accs gnralis  l'Internet par satellite via son service Starlink. Starlink veut fournir de lInternet haut dbit mme aux zones les plus difficilement accessibles partout dans le monde.

L'tude de faisabilit du projet de lUE devrait avoir une dure d'un an, cotera 7,1 millions d'euros et est destine  concevoir un systme spatial indpendant de communications propre  lUnion europenne. Elle est confie  un consortium de fabricants et doprateurs de satellites, dun oprateur de tlcommunication et du fournisseur europen de services de lancement afin dtudier la conception, le dveloppement et le lancement dun systme spatial europen de communications.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des services tlphoniques que Starlink prvoit de proposer ?

 ::fleche::  Quels seront, selon vous, les avantages des services tlphoniques sur le rseau Starlink par rapport aux rseaux existants ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  L'UE ne veut pas laisser l'Internet satellitaire  Starlink, une tude de faisabilit pour un systme spatial indpendant de communications a t confie aux gants europens de la technologie

 ::fleche::  Au Royaume-Uni, des habitants de zones rurales dclarent que Starlink d'Elon Musk offre un haut dbit "incroyable", le service est disponible dans le pays depuis le dbut de l'anne

 ::fleche::  SpaceX prvoit un service tlphonique Starlink, une batterie de secours, et un accs pour les gens  faible revenu, ainsi que  les applications vocales autonomes dans le rseau Starlink 

 ::fleche::  Les offres internet par satellite d'Amazon, SpaceX, OneWeb et d'autres entreprises pourraient faire conomiser des milliards de dollars, aux consommateurs dans le monde

----------


## jrwerther

> Tu pourrais bien me proposer 1Gbit/s en montant et descendant, avec 750ms de ping non.


Si les satellites sont effectivement  1200 km et pas  36000 on devrait avroi un ping 30 fois plus faible : 750/30 = 25 ms.
C'est dj lent pour de la lumire : 2000 km dans le vide : 6,6 ms.
Ca parait crdible. et tout  fait acceptable.
le problme va tre Ue les satellites ne sont plus du tout gostationnaires 
selon ce site qui permet les calcul : 
https://media4.obspm.fr/public/resso...atellites.html
Un satellite  1200 km va  environ 26400 km/ h , et se dplace d'un degr toutes les 18 secondes.
ll faut donc des paraboles avec une certaine largeur de champ.
La puissance d'un signal dcroit avec le carr de la distance : on gagne un facteur 30 donc proche de 1000 sur la puissance du signal.

Ca parat trs crdible comme projet.
Reste un problme pour les ingnieurs tents : Seattle, a doit tre la seule ville du monde o il pleut nettement plus qu' Brest.

----------


## detron

Cool j'ai hte de voir a

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*La FCC dfend l'approbation de Starlink alors que Viasat et Dish demandent au tribunal de bloquer la licence de SpaceX*
*car les satellites peuvent crer des problmes ou des interfrences*

*Le secteur de la fourniture d'une connexion Internet haut dbit par satellite accueille de plus en plus d'acteurs et est plus concurrentiel que jamais. Starlink semble avoir un avantage, mais les plans de SpaceX ont t fortement contests cette anne par Viasat et Dish Network, ces derniers ayant dpos une plainte pour tenter de faire chouer l'initiative de SpaceX de rduire l'altitude des satellites Starlink. Dans un mmoire dpos cette semaine, la Federal Communications Commission (FCC) - qui a dj donn son accord  SpaceX - a demand  un tribunal de dfendre cette approbation contre le procs intent par Viasat et Dish.*

Les auditions tant prvues pour le 3 dcembre, les mmoires finaux ont t dposs mardi par la FCC, Viasat, Dish et SpaceX. Les juges de la Cour d'appel des tats-Unis pour le circuit du District de Columbia avaient prcdemment rejet la demande de suspension de Viasat, qui aurait interrompu les lancements toujours en cours de satellites Starlink en orbite terrestre basse par SpaceX en attendant la rsolution du procs. Les juges ont estim que Viasat n'avait pas russi  dmontrer qu'il tait probable qu'elle obtienne gain de cause dans son action allguant que la FCC avait indment approuv les lancements de satellites.



La FCC a donn  SpaceX plusieurs autorisations de lancement de satellites pour un total de prs de 12 000 satellites. Cette action en justice conteste une modification de licence accorde en avril 2021 qui abaisse l'altitude des satellites Starlink. Viasat a dclar que cette modification de licence qu'elle veut faire annuler par le tribunal constitue "l'autorisation finale de SpaceX pour dployer une tranche spcifique de 2 824 satellites en orbite terrestre basse". Plusieurs acteurs se sont inquits de potentiels dommages que cette modification pourrait avoir sur l'environnement et l'tude des corps clestes.

Les juges ont dclar  l'poque que Viasat ne remplissait pas "les conditions rigoureuses requises pour un sursis en attendant l'examen du tribunal", mais ont accept une motion visant  acclrer l'appel. Dans son nouveau mmoire, la FCC a dclar :  la Commission a raisonnablement accd  la demande de SpaceX de modifier l'altitude orbitale de 2 824 de ses satellites Starlink, ce dont la Commission a conclu que cela servirait l'intrt public en amliorant l'accs  la large bande dans les zones mal desservies et en rduisant le potentiel de gnration de dbris orbitaux . En bref, les arguments de Dish et de Viasat seraient infonds.

Viasat fournit un service Internet domestique plus lent et  plus forte latence  partir de satellites gostationnaires et fait face  une menace concurrentielle de la part de Starlink. La socit a allgu que la FCC n'avait pas respect la loi sur la politique environnementale nationale (NEPA) parce qu'elle n'avait pas effectu d'valuation environnementale. Le mmoire de la FCC indique cependant qu'"un examen plus approfondi n'est requis que lorsque la commission conclut que leurs effets potentiels sur l'environnement peuvent tre importants". Viasat a accus la FCC d'avoir renonc aux examens supplmentaires de l'impact sur le ciel nocturne.

En effet, un problme controvers avec les satellites de SpaceX est leur effet sur les astronomes et le ciel nocturne.  ce propos, la FCC a dclar :  La Commission a raisonnablement conclu qu'il n'tait pas ncessaire d'examiner plus avant les effets de SpaceX sur l'astronomie et le ciel nocturne. Le dossier montrait que SpaceX avait dploy des efforts pour attnuer ces effets et travaillait avec la communaut des astronomes pour faire des progrs supplmentaires. Les tudes sur lesquelles Viasat et le groupe Balance s'appuient traitent des effets sur le ciel nocturne  partir d'une multitude de sources .

Cependant, Viasat et Balance Group estiment avoir prsent des preuves irrfutables que le dploiement de milliers de satellites en orbite terrestre basse peut avoir un impact sur l'environnement, mais que la FCC a largement ignor les arguments et les preuves des appelants environnementaux et a rsolu chaque incertitude putative en faveur des affirmations non soutenues de SpaceX. Balance Group a apparemment t fond en 2020 et se dcrit comme une organisation de membres qui reprsente les astronomes et autres scientifiques proccups par la pollution lumineuse et autres impacts environnementaux des constellations de satellites.

La demande de Viasat traite de la pollution lumineuse et de ses effets ngatifs importants sur les astronomes et sur la sant et les activits humaines, animales et vgtales. Selon le dpt de Viasat, la FCC a reconnu ce risque, mais a choisi de ne pas l'valuer parce que SpaceX est cens tenter d'attnuer ce problme. Viasat et Balance Group ont galement fait valoir que les satellites de SpaceX augmenteront sensiblement le risque de collisions catastrophiques en raison des taux de dfaillance prvus et rels des satellites SpaceX, qui rendront nombre d'entre eux incapables de manuvrer pour viter les collisions avant leur dsorbitation finale.

Mais la FCC a ajout :  Les tudes ne remettent pas en cause la conclusion de la Commission selon laquelle le dossier ne montrait pas que les satellites SpaceX en question pouvaient avoir des effets importants . Elle a galement dclar qu'elle n'avait pas  "examiner les effets environnementaux des missions rsultant des lancements de satellites parce que la Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) - l'agence fdrale qui dlivre les licences pour ces lancements - avait dj effectu une valuation environnementale des lancements de SpaceX". Bien entendu, SpaceX a soutenu la position de la FCC dans son propre mmoire.

Sur la question de l'examen environnemental, SpaceX a dclar :  Il ne peut pas tre le cas que des allgations non fondes de toute chance spculative de l'impact environnemental sont suffisantes pour obliger une valuation environnementale - surtout lorsque, comme ici, l'agence a dj promulgu une exclusion catgorique couvrant l'activit. La FCC avait estim que le changement de licence de SpaceX pouvait bnficier d'une exclusion catgorique pour les actions qui n'ont normalement pas d'effet significatif sur l'environnement humain, ce qui signifie qu'un examen n'est pas ncessaire, sauf dans des circonstances extraordinaires .

Dish Network, une socit amricaine de diffusion de la tlvision par satellite, a quant  lui dclar dans son dossier que les satellites SpaceX dpasseraient les limites de puissance et causeraient des interfrences illgales pour ses clients de la tlvision par satellite. Bien que SpaceX ait finalement promis qu'il limiterait ses oprations  un seul faisceau dans une zone  la fois, Dish a dclar que ses tudes "ont tabli que SpaceX dpasserait les limites de puissance mme en utilisant un seul faisceau dans une zone  la fois". Dish a reproch  la FCC de s'appuyer sur un processus de simulation et d'approbation de logiciels de l'Union internationale des tlcommunications (UIT).

 Pourtant, SpaceX n'a pas contest que les analyses soumises par Dish sont plus ralistes que la simulation du logiciel de l'UIT, et elle n'a pas ni que le systme propos violera en fait les limites de puissance selon ces analyses plus ralistes , crit Dish. Dish s'est galement oppose  ce que la FCC s'appuie sur une future conclusion favorable de l'UIT que SpaceX devra obtenir avant d'offrir un service  partir de ces satellites. Il a exhort le tribunal  annuler l'ordonnance [de la FCC] concernant la bande des 12 GHz. La FCC a dfendu son recours aux processus de l'UIT, affirmant qu'elle a suivi les rgles de longue date de l'agence.

 Il y a vingt ans, la FCC a conclu que si les services fixes par satellite non gostationnaire se conformaient aux limites de puissance surfacique quivalente de l'UIT, ils pouvaient partager la bande 12,2 -12,7 GHz avec les services DBS [satellites de radiodiffusion directe] sans causer d'interfrences nuisibles aux oprations DBS , a dclar la FCC.  Personne n'a contest cette ordonnance devant les tribunaux , a not la FCC. En 2017, la FCC a mis  jour ses rgles et a dcid de s'appuyer sur le nouveau logiciel de validation de l'UIT utilis pour valuer la conformit aux limites de puissance.

La FCC estime avoir "constat que l'examen de la conformit par le personnel de la FCC "ferait double emploi avec celui effectu par le Bureau de radiocommunications de l'UIT" et ajouterait inutilement "quelques mois" au processus d'octroi des licences. Selon elle, pour liminer tout retard de ce type, les rgles modifies "exigent simplement des candidats [au service fixe par satellite non gostationnaire] qu'ils certifient qu'ils respecteront" les limites de puissance surfacique quivalente de l'UIT."

La FCC a galement dcid d'exiger des oprateurs qu'ils reoivent une conclusion  favorable  ou  favorable qualifie  de l'UIT avant de commencer le service et qu'ils soumettent la conclusion de l'UIT  la FCC ainsi que les fichiers de donnes d'entre utiliss pour le logiciel de validation de l'UIT".  Aucune partie n'a demand un examen judiciaire de l'ordonnance de 2017. Conformment  ses rgles, la FCC a accord la demande de SpaceX  condition que cette dernire reoive l'approbation de l'UIT , a expliqu la FCC.

Sources : les dossiers du procs FCC (PDF), Viasat et Balance Group (PDF), Dish Network (PDF)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Viasat, un concurrent US de Starlink, aurait demand  la FCC d'interrompre les lancements de Starlink de SpaceX, jusqu' ce que la question de l'impact du projet sur l'environnement soit lucide

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk :  Bezos s'est retir afin de poursuivre un travail  plein temps en intentant des procs contre SpaceX 

 ::fleche::  La FCC autorise SpaceX  rduire l'altitude des satellites pour amliorer la vitesse et la latence de Starlink, elle a rejet l'opposition de Viasat, Hughes, OneWeb et Kuiper

----------


## Stphane le calme

*SpaceX : la pnurie de puces a un impact sur  notre capacit  honorer  les commandes Starlink,*
*Starlink quitte la version bta, mais  les pnuries de silicium ont retard la production  * 

SpaceX, officiellement Space Exploration Technologies Corporation, a pour mission de transmettre aux consommateurs du monde entier une connexion Internet haut dbit qui n'est pas onreuse.

SpaceX avait dj commenc  tester son service Starlink, en commenant par les employs de l'entreprise plus tt l't 2020. Les premiers tests de vitesse qui sont apparus en ligne, et qui ont ensuite t confirms par SpaceX, ont montr des vitesses Internet impressionnantes, mme avec moins d'un dixime du nombre de satellites prvus ;  ce moment, sur une premire flotte de 12 000 satellites prvus, la socit nen avait lanc quenviron 800.

Kate Tice, ingnieur principal de certification de SpaceX, a dclar que les rsultats des tests  sont trs bons  :

 Les rsultats ont montr une latence trs faible et des vitesses de tlchargement suprieures  100 Mb/s. Cela signifie que notre latence est suffisamment faible pour jouer aux jeux vido en ligne les plus rapides, mais aussi que nos vitesses de tlchargement sont suffisamment rapides pour diffuser plusieurs films HD en mme temps , a dclar Tice. Elle a galement soulign que le rseau dploy par lentreprise est  trs avanc , et que SpaceX espre  dbloquer la pleine capacit  du rseau Starlink pendant qu'il continue  lancer les satellites.

En octobre 2020, SpaceX a commenc  envoyer des invitations par courriel au public de Starlink. Le service tait loin d'tre parfait, car les arbres peuvent perturber les connexions en visibilit directe avec les satellites et les antennes satellites se mettent en  arrt thermique  dans les zones chaudes. Mais pour les personnes vivant dans des zones o les FAI cbls n'ont jamais dploy le cble ou la fibre, Starlink reste une alternative prometteuse, et le service devrait s'amliorer  mesure que SpaceX lance plus de satellites et affine son logiciel.

SpaceX a dclar qu'il desservait plus de 100 000 utilisateurs de Starlink dans une douzaine de pays  partir de plus de 1 700 satellites. La socit a pris des prcommandes pour le service post-bta et a dclar en mai que  plus d'un demi-million de personnes ont pass une commande ou vers un acompte pour Starlink. . D'ailleurs, le mme mois, Musk a dclar que les 500 000 premires personnes obtiendraient  trs probablement  le service, mais que SpaceX serait confront   un dfi plus important lorsque nous atteindrons plusieurs millions d'utilisateurs . Musk a dclar que les limites de capacit seront principalement un problme dans les zones urbaines densment peuples, de sorte que les populations rurales devraient avoir une bonne chance d'obtenir le service.

*L'impact de la pnurie de puces*

En septembre, Starlink a annonc qu'il sortirait de sa phase bta en octobre. C'est dsormais le cas : le mot  bta  a t supprim des descriptions sur la page d'accueil de Starlink  la fin du mois d'octobre. Le site Web a galement t mis  jour pour annoncer  des vitesses de tlchargement comprises entre 100 Mbps et 200 Mbps et une latence aussi faible que 20 ms dans la plupart des endroits , une amlioration par rapport aux  50 Mbps  150 Mbps et une latence de 20 ms  40 ms dans la plupart des endroits .

Cependant, si vous avez command le service haut dbit Starlink et que vous ne l'avez pas encore obtenu, la pnurie mondiale de puces peut tre l'une des raisons expliquant votre situation.

Dans la rubrique  quand vais-je recevoir mon Starlink , vous pouvez lire :

 Si nous couvrons votre adresse et quil y a de la disponibilit, vous recevrez un e-mail de confirmation avec un numro de commande, une adresse de service, une adresse de livraison, et vous serez capable de voir apparatre vos coordonnes sur votre compte client. En gnral, lexpdition dun kit Starlink se fait dans les deux semaines qui suivent la commande. 

 Si vous avez pass une commande dans une rgion qui nest pas encore couverte par Starlink, et/ou il ny a pas de disponibilit, vous verrez une date de couverture approximative dans le volet "Commande" ou encore sur la page daccueil de votre compte client. Lorsque Starlink couvrira votre rgion, vous recevrez un e-mail vous permettant de changer votre adresse de livraison, votre adresse de service, vos informations de paiements, ou encore dannuler votre commande. Les commandes sont traites selon le principe du "premier arriv, premier servi" par zone. Nous serons capables de servir davantage dutilisateurs par zone, au fur et  mesure que nous lanons davantage de satellites en orbite. 

*Les pnuries de silicone ont ralenti notre production et notre capacit  accepter plus de commandes. Veuillez vous rendre sur votre la page daccueil de votre compte o vous trouverez une date approximative du traitement de votre commande* .


Le passage de la version bta  la disponibilit gnrale ne concide pas ncessairement avec une disponibilit gnralise. Il faut souligner que les dlais d'expdition prvus pour Starlink ont t repousss  la fin de 2022 ou au dbut de 2023 dans d'autres rgions des tats-Unis. Le site Web de Starlink signale les dlais de service attendus  du dbut au milieu de 2022  dans d'autres rgions.

 Mon compte indique toujours le milieu  la fin de 2021 pour moi, mais je suis all sur la page d'accueil et j'ai mis mon adresse comme si je devais commander  nouveau et il est maintenant indiqu fin 2022 l-bas , a crit un utilisateur.

*La capacit et la demande des satellites taient dj des facteurs importants*

La pnurie de puces n'est probablement pas la raison pour laquelle certaines zones ont des priodes de couverture plus tardives que d'autres, car cet cart s'explique par la capacit et la demande des satellites dans chaque rgion. Starlink est principalement destin aux zones rurales sans bon accs Internet filaire, et Musk a dclar  plusieurs reprises qu'il ne serait pas en mesure de desservir tout le monde dans les zones densment peuples. Les temps d'attente peuvent tre repousss si les inscriptions dans une zone donne dpassent le nombre de crneaux ouverts.

 Si vous passez votre commande l o nous avons une couverture et une capacit, vous recevrez un e-mail de confirmation avec votre numro de commande, votre adresse de service et de livraison, et vous pourrez voir les dtails de votre livraison sur la page de votre compte. Nous livrons gnralement les kits Starlink dans les 2 semaines , dit la FAQ sur le site Web de Starlink.

Bien que ce dlai de deux semaines pour les commandes termines semble prometteur, vous ne pourrez obtenir le service que s'il y a  la fois une capacit satellite suffisante et un terminal utilisateur disponible que SpaceX peut vous envoyer. 

*SpaceX produisait 5 000 terminaux par semaine*

Dbut septembre, le directeur financier de SpaceX, Bret Johnsen, a dclar que la socit produisait environ 5 000 terminaux utilisateurs par semaine et que la production augmenterait   des multiples de cela  au cours des prochains mois, selon SpaceNews. Compte tenu de la nouvelle dclaration de SpaceX sur la pnurie de puces, il n'est pas clair quel est le taux de production actuel pour les nouveaux terminaux utilisateurs.

Selon SpaceNews, le nouveau terminal comporte galement des modifications pour rsoudre les problmes de chane d'approvisionnement avec certains composants.  Nous avons eu des contraintes de chane d'approvisionnement, comme tout le monde li  l'lectronique grand public, au cours des derniers mois sur le plat actuel , a-t-il dclar.  Nous avons modifi la nomenclature l o nous en avions besoin afin que nous n'ayons pas ces contraintes lorsque le nouveau plat sortira dans les prochains mois .

Musk semble confiant que la pnurie de puces sera rsolue, affirmant qu'il s'agit d'un problme   court terme  :  De nombreuses usines de fabrication de puces sont en cours de construction et je pense que nous aurons une bonne capacit d'ici l'anne prochaine , a dclar Musk lors d'un vnement technologique en septembre.

Si la pnurie de puces ne rduit pas considrablement la production d'antennes paraboliques pendant une priode prolonge, le rythme rapide des lancements de satellites de Starlink devrait ventuellement faciliter la mise en service. 

*Les dirigeants d'Intel, Nvidia et TSMC estiment que la pnurie de puces pourrait durer jusqu'en 2023*

Le PDG d'Intel, Pat Gelsinger, a estim que le monde pourrait tre confront  cette pnurie pendant encore deux ans. Il a nanmoins prcis qu'il s'agissait d'une estimation du temps qu'il faudrait  sa socit pour  renforcer ses capacits  afin de remdier ventuellement aux pnuries d'approvisionnement. Gelsinger a fait cette dclaration  un moment o Intel propose de renforcer deux chanes d'approvisionnement particulirement touches par la pnurie de silicium : les fournitures mdicales et les systmes informatiques embarqus.

Dans ses dclarations prcdentes, il a soulign le projet actuel d'Intel, d'un montant de 20 milliards de dollars, de construire deux usines en Arizona. En outre, il a fait l'loge du plan d'infrastructure de production de puces, de 50 milliards de dollars, propos par le prsident Joe Biden, bien que Gelsinger ait indiqu que Biden devrait tre prt  dpenser plus que cela. Le PDG de TSMC, C.C. Wei, a prsent une estimation tout aussi  catastrophique  aux investisseurs, dclarant que la socit base  Tawan esprait  offrir plus de capacit  pour rpondre  la demande du commerce de dtail et de la fabrication  en 2023 .

Selon les mdias amricains, TSMC va de l'avant avec la construction de sa propre usine de fabrication en Arizona, qui pourrait coter  jusqu' 12 milliards de dollars . Cependant, concernant cette usine, la socit aurait prcis qu'elle a l'intention de donner la priorit  la recherche, au dveloppement et  la production dans son pays d'origine. Le producteur de cartes graphiques et de systmes de traitement de l'information Nvidia s'est galement joint au club des estimations "sombres" vendredi. La socit est du mme avis, mais a ajout qu'elle disposera d'une  offre suffisante pour soutenir la croissance squentielle au-del du premier trimestre [fiscal] [2022] .

 D'ici l, nous nous attendons  ce que la demande continue  dpasser l'offre pendant une grande partie de cette anne , a expliqu la directrice financire, Colette Kress. Mais alors que les entreprises technologiques se dmnent pour faire face aux catastrophes naturelles,  la demande exponentielle des consommateurs et  la construction de toutes nouvelles installations, certaines questions restent sans rponse. Comment va se drouler la mise  l'chelle de tant de nouvelles usines ? Respecteront-elles les dlais de construction et seront-elles aussi efficaces comme annonc ?

Sources : FAQ Starlink, Starlink page d'accueil, SpaceNews

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  SpaceX reoit l'autorisation de commencer  fournir l'Internet Starlink en France, alors qu'Elon Musk affirme que les dbits Internet de Starlink vont doubler cette anne pour atteindre 300 Mbps
 ::fleche::  SpaceX confirme que la bta prive de Starlink est en cours avec une faible latence et des vitesses suprieures  100 Mb/s
 ::fleche::  Elon Musk, PDG de SpaceX, annonce que le service Internet Starlink sortira de sa phase bta en octobre, avec des vitesses de tlchargement de 100 Mbps et de 20 Mbps

----------


## Adelindw

Bonjour,

Premier point, sans starlink je ne pourrai vous communiquer mon avis.
En Belgique, 50.000 mnages en zone blanche, quatre personnes par mnage = 200.000 Belges en zone blanche.
L'oprateur historique me proposai simplement de payer 130.000 HTVA pour avoir une connexion fibre...
Je ne connais pas le nombre de mnage en zone blanche en France, merci  ce cingl de Elon de penser  eux  moi.
Il est tout aussi fou de penser que certaines personnes trouvent que starlink ne servirai quen Afrique et donc  rien.. et d'ailleurs pourquoi l'Afrique ne pourrai avoir internet?
La critique est facile, mais les oprateurs historiques ont eu 200 ans pour dployer leur rseau avec l'argent publique.. sauf qu'ils ne sont pas arrivs chez moi!
Alors oui, heureusement, un capitaliste pur et dur a eu un rve fou et m'a fourni internet haut dbit pour 99 par mois, dans mon pays dvelopp qui pense d'ailleurs faire des lois inscrivants l'accs  internet comme un droit universel de l'homme. Cela ne manque pas dironie.. pour mon tat actionnaire majoritaire de loprateur historique.. 
La diffrence majeure en le capitaliste Elon et le capitaliste historique est que le second s'est protg depuis des dcennies derrires des monopoles d'tats sans penser  faire voluer son rseau vers moi. Je ne comptais pas car il n'y avait pas d'autres choix pour moi. La meilleure faon de capitaliser tait donc de ne fournir qu'a ceux qui habitent en zone urbaine et priurbaine, sans autres investissements... les tats taient contents, les dividendes et cours de bourse augmentaient et les oubliez, sacrifi sur l'htel de la bourse n'avaient pas d'action sur le cours de bourse des oprateurs historiques.
Mme  200 par mois, je garderai ELON sur mon toit, lui a pens  moi quand javais besoin dun service. Ce capitaliste me *fourni un service social* incontournable en ces heures de confinement ou le contact avec ltat se fait via internet exclusivement et cela ne manque pas dironie encore une fois !

Merci, merci, merci et encore merci  ELON !

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Alors oui, heureusement, un capitaliste pur et dur a eu un rve fou et m'a fourni internet haut dbit pour 99 par mois


Ben ouais, c'est vraiment super !
J'ai de l'estime pour la Belgique et ses Belges, mais l'image de la patrie belge vient d'en prendre un coup !  ::roll:: 
Si mes souvenirs sont bons, je crois que la bande passante est comparable  la fibre, suffisamment large donc pour que vous puissiez envisager de partager cette connexion avec les agriculteurs de voisinage 2 autres connexions et tous payeriez  peu prs ce qu'un Franais paye. Bon courage et flicitations.

----------


## Adelindw

Bande descendant 
Oprateur historique 10 MBit
Starlink 220 Mbit

Bande ascendante 
Oprateur historique 1,8 Mbit
Starlink 14,3 Mbit

Ping
Oprateur historique 25ms
Starlink 30ms

Sans comparaison

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> ↓+2200%, ↑~+800%, vous perdez 5mS sur le ping, tout de mme


Il y a ceux qui pensent "Yes, we can", et les autres
Finalement, ce sont les mous du cerveau engoncs dans leurs privilges et peureux en consquence, qui sont responsables de la pollution spatiale. On en revient toujours aux politiciens. Vous tes trs gts vous aussi, cot politiciens ! Notre matre  penser  nous, guru de la LREMA*, veut plus de nuclaire  ::roll:: 

* La Rpublique En Marche Arrire

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*SpaceX d'Elon Musk augmente le cot de Starlink  710 dollars en mettant en cause l'inflation ;*
*le kit Starlink cote maintenant 599 $ et l'abonnement mensuel 110 $*

*Starlink, le programme de fourniture d'Internet par satellites de SpaceX, a inform ses clients la semaine dernire qu'elle augmente les prix d'achat des kits Starlink et du service mensuel. Dsormais, le prix du kit Starlink - comprenant un terminal, un trpied et un routeur Wi-Fi - passe de 499  599 dollars (soit une augmentation de 20 %) pour les nouvelles commandes. SpaceX a ajout qu'il augmente de 11 dollars le prix de l'abonnement mensuel, qui passe de 99  110 dollars (soit une augmentation de 11 %). La socit a dclar que "le seul objectif des hausses de prix est de suivre le rythme de l'inflation croissante".*

Starlink augmente ses prix pour la premire fois depuis sa mise en service  la mi-2020 aux tats-Unis et en mai 2021 en France. Ces hausses de prix  deux chiffres interviennent peu de temps aprs que le PDG de SpaceX, Elon Musk, a tweet que "la socit spatiale et le constructeur automobile Tesla avaient constat rcemment une pression inflationniste significative dans les matires premires et la logistique". Ainsi, mardi dernier, SpaceX a envoy des avis aux utilisateurs de Starlink et aux personnes ayant command le kit Starlink, et qui sont en attente de les recevoir, afin de leur notifier les nouveaux prix. La nouvelle n'a pas ravi tout le monde.

 l'origine, l'adhsion  Starlink ncessitait l'achat initial de 499 dollars d'un kit de dmarrage comprenant toutes les fournitures ncessaires, y compris un terminal ou antenne pour se connecter aux satellites de SpaceX. Les clients devaient ensuite payer 99 dollars par mois pour continuer  utiliser le service.  l'avenir, le nouveau prix mensuel sera de 110 dollars. Toutes les nouvelles commandes du kit Starlink coteront dsormais 599 dollars, et les personnes ayant vers un acompte pour le kit original de 499 dollars devront payer 549 dollars  la place. Les nouveaux prix mensuels entreront en vigueur  des moments diffrents selon les clients.



 On ne peut mme pas honorer le prix de prcommande de l'quipement ? Brutal , a crit l'utilisateur Jon Guidry sur Twitter. L'e-mail qu'il a reu de Starlink dit : "le seul but de ces ajustements est de suivre le rythme de l'inflation croissante". Les utilisateurs souhaitant tre rembourss en raison des changements de prix peuvent annuler le service sans frais, mais ils ne recevront un remboursement complet que s'ils ont reu le matriel Starlink au cours des 30 derniers jours. Dans le cas contraire, SpaceX offre un remboursement partiel de 200 dollars aux utilisateurs qui annulent leur abonnement au cours de la premire anne de service.

SpaceX n'a pas modifi la tarification de son service Starlink Premium, lanc en fvrier, mais rcemment rebaptis Starlink Business. Ce dernier cote 2 500 dollars pour l'achat du kit et 500 dollars par mois pour des performances suprieures. Les messages dans un fil de discussion Reddit indiquent que l'augmentation mensuelle  110 dollars s'applique galement aux clients de Starlink qui ont dj le service. En outre, cette hausse des prix intervient alors que Musk a annonc en juin dernier que la socit travaillait sur des terminaux de nouvelle gnration, ce qui devrait lui permettre de rduire considrablement les prix du kit et du service.

En effet, lorsque SpaceX a commenc  proposer Starlink  ses clients, le cot de construction de chaque antenne utilisateur s'levait  environ 3 000 dollars, ce qui signifie que SpaceX vendait ses kits aux clients  perte. En avril 2021, la prsidente de SpaceX, Gwynne Shotwell, a affirm que SpaceX avait russi  rduire le cot de construction, le ramenant  environ 1 300 dollars pour la construction de chaque terminal. En aot, elle a annonc que ce cot unitaire de construction devrait galement tre rduit de moiti avant fin 2021. Mais, ni Musk ni SpaceX n'a plus communiqu sur le sujet depuis lors.

Dans le message qu'il a adress  ses clients mardi dernier, SpaceX a vant ses dernires amliorations apportes  l'ensemble du systme.  Depuis le lancement de notre service bta public en octobre 2020, l'quipe Starlink a tripl le nombre de satellites en orbite, quadrupl le nombre de stations au sol et apport des amliorations continues  notre rseau.  l'avenir, les utilisateurs peuvent s'attendre  ce que Starlink maintienne sa cadence d'amliorations continues du rseau ainsi que l'ajout de nouvelles fonctionnalits , peut-on lire dans le courriel. Il n'y avait pas de dtails sur le fait que des hausses de prix supplmentaires pourraient se produire.



Par ailleurs, SpaceX aurait aussi augment les prix dans l'ensemble de ses activits de lancement, les augmentations affectant tout, des achats de fuses en gros aux petits satellites en orbite. Le vice-prsident des ventes commerciales de SpaceX, Tom Ochinero, a dclar  CNBC que les augmentations de prix taient "une dcision purement lie  l'inflation".  Elle est attendue depuis longtemps et c'est juste le cot de tout. Je ne pense mme pas que cela couvre le cot de tout ce que nous vivons, de l'hlium au gaz en passant par les gens - il faut payer les gens tellement cher maintenant, c'est un march tellement concurrentiel , a-t-il dclar.

Les prix de dpart d'une fuse Falcon 9 ou Falcon Heavy devraient augmenter chacun d'environ 8 %. Un lancement de Falcon 9 cotera 67 millions de dollars, contre 62 millions auparavant, et un lancement de Falcon Heavy cotera 97 millions de dollars, contre 90 millions auparavant.  La page de tarification de SpaceX indique que "les missions achetes en 2022, mais lances au-del de 2023 peuvent faire l'objet d'ajustements supplmentaires dus  l'inflation".  C'est un dfi difficile, rester en tte, juste pour ne pas commencer  saigner , a ajout Ochinero.

La socit a galement ajust ses prix pour son programme de location de petits satellites. Ces vols commenceront dsormais  1,1 million de dollars pour transporter une charge utile de 200 kilogrammes vers une orbite hliosynchrone, alors que le prix de base tait de 1 million de dollars. SpaceX a galement augment de 10 % le cot de la masse supplmentaire de la charge utile et facturera dsormais 5 500 dollars par kilogramme supplmentaire, contre 5 000 dollars auparavant.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des ajustements de prix effectu par SpaceX ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Le service Internet par satellite Starlink obtient 500 000 prcommandes et n'anticipe aucun problme technique pour rpondre  la demande selon Elon Musk

 ::fleche::  SpaceX commence  accepter des prcommandes de 99 $ pour son service Internet Starlink, tandis que des FAI trouvent que l'offre sera trop lente pour satisfaire aux exigences du financement de la FCC

 ::fleche::  Starlink d'Elon Musk ncessiterait un investissement de 30 milliards de dollars, SpaceX prvoit d'atteindre une couverture Internet mondiale dans 5 semaines et 500 000 utilisateurs d'ici 12 mois

 ::fleche::  La NASA a fait part de ses inquitudes quant au projet de SpaceX de dployer environ 30 000 satellites de plus pour son programme Starlink, tout comme certaines grandes entreprises

 ::fleche::  Les terminaux Starlink promis par Elon Musk sont arrivs en Ukraine, comme le confirme le ministre en charge du numrique du pays en pleine opration militaire russe qui perturbe Internet

----------


## stef-13013

Starlink  l'air gnial, mais bon, pour le particulier lambda (moi quoi), c'est carrment hors de prix...
Dommage  ::(: 


Globalement est-ce que Starlink est un succs ?

----------


## Uther

> Starlink  l'air gnial, mais bon, pour le particulier lambda (moi quoi), c'est carrment hors de prix...
> Dommage


C'est cher mais quand tu habites en zone isole, tu n'a pas forcment d'alternative de qualit quivalente. Pour une personne qui a les moyens pour qui la qualit de connexion est importante, le prix n'est pas forcement rdhibitoire.




> Globalement est-ce que Starlink est un succs ?


C'est bien trop tt pour le dire. Je pense que on aura pas de rpondre avant au moins une anne, probablement plus.

----------


## phil995511

> C'est cher mais quand tu habites en zone isole, tu n'a pas forcment d'alternative de qualit quivalente. Pour une personne qui a les moyens pour qui la qualit de connexion est importante, le prix n'est pas forcement rdhibitoire.
> 
> 
> C'est bien trop tt pour le dire. Je pense que on aura pas de rpondre avant au moins une anne, probablement plus.


Depuis environ un an on peut acheter des routeurs 5G... Donc si on habite dans une zone isole, on a une alternative de qualit pour un prix me semble-t-il moins lev.

----------


## phil995511

> Starlink  l'air gnial, mais bon, pour le particulier lambda (moi quoi), c'est carrment hors de prix...
> Dommage


Oui tu as raison c'est hors de prix pour ce que c'est... l'option 5G me semble plus cense. 




> Globalement est-ce que Starlink est un succs ?


Il semble qu'ils aient un peu plus de 250'000 abonns dans le monde pour l'instant. 

Si on calcule le coup financier du lancement de l'ensemble des fuses et des satellites embarqus qu'il a fallu mettre  disposition pour ce projet, a risque de prendre un certain temps avant qu'ils n'amortissent leur investissement.

Du coup on ne peut donc pas parler de succs commercial pour le moment, du moins tant qu'ils n'auront pas amorti les sommes dpenses.

https://sciencepost.fr/starlink-nombre-abonnes/

----------


## Ryu2000

> on a une alternative de qualit pour un prix me semble-t-il moins lev.


Normalement si t'es dans une zone isole tu ne captes pas la 5G.
La 5G c'est un truc de centre ville.

La fibre est arriv  des endroits o la 5G n'arrivera jamais.

----------


## archqt

Si la fibre arrive  certains endroits, il suffit ensuite de mettre des antennes pour avoir la 5G non ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> il suffit ensuite de mettre des antennes pour avoir la 5G non ?


On ne va pas installer une antennes 5G dans un petit village, ce n'est pas rentable. Trop peu d'utilisateurs pourraient s'y connecter. 
Et de toute faon si t'as la fibre, t'as dj mieux que la 5G.

 26 GHz les antennes ne vont pas mettre loin.
Bon aprs il y a une histoire de "small cells" apparemment :
Tout savoir sur les antennes 5G



> termes, le rseau 5G va exploiter des frquences hautes, dans la bande des 26 GHz (24,25 - 27,5 GHz). Cest la bande dite des ondes millimtriques. Elles vont permettre de trouver de la bande passante, indispensable pour rpondre  la croissance exponentielle du nombre dobjets connects, et datteindre des dbits comparables  la fibre optique.
> 
> Mais, comme leur nom lindique, les ondes millimtriques ont un dfaut notable : *une porte de seulement quelques centaines de mtres et une difficult  franchir les obstacles.*
> 
> *Les ondes millimtriques sont parfaitement adaptes aux zones trs denses (dans les villes)*, mais elles vont ncessiter linstallation dantennes relais miniatures, en complment des antennes macro. On les appelle des Small Cells et elles devront tre installes tous les 300 mtres environ. De petites tailles, elles peuvent parfaitement sintgrer dans le mobilier urbain, comme un lampadaire, un abribus ou un panneau publicitaire.
> 
> Les small Cells permettront aux ondes millimtriques dtre parfaitement efficientes quand elles seront utilises par la 5G, avec des dbits trs levs, donc. Mais, elles permettront aussi de donner de la capacit au rseau 5G tout en vitant les problmes de saturation. Une meilleure qualit de service, donc.

----------


## calvaire

> On ne va pas installer une antennes 5G dans un petit village, ce n'est pas rentable. Trop peu d'utilisateurs pourraient s'y connecter. 
> Et de toute faon si t'as la fibre, t'as dj mieux que la 5G.
> 
>  26 GHz les antennes ne vont pas mettre loin.
> Bon aprs il y a une histoire de "small cells" apparemment :
> Tout savoir sur les antennes 5G


pour construire une antenne 4g/5g il faut la raccorder  la fibre de toute manire, ces technos peuvent tre intressante dans les zones de montagnes ou relier chaque maison isol couterais trop cher.
Mais sinon hors ces cas spcifiques que ce soit en ville ou en campagne chaque village a terme aura un dslam. Chez mes parents (village de 300 habitants) ils ont mit un dslam a l'entr du village et cela apporte du 30mbits. C'est suffisant pour la plupart de nos usages. On regarde 2-3 vidos YouTube en parelle sans problme. En ville je suis  300mbits relier directement  la fibre et a me sert clairement  rien. 

Dans 10ans ils seront peut tre raccorder  la fibre directement mais va falloir creuser une tranch de 5km pour juste mes parents et 1 voisin situ 500m plus loin (pas d'autres maisons autour).


Pour moi la connexion satellite c'est bien pour les baroudeurs, ceux qui voyages/vivent en van ou qui vivent au milieu des dserts ou de la jungle. En France mtropolitaine ce serait une aberration et mme un chec de l'tat incapable d'apporter un service vitale. Hors les 2-3 Franais qui vivent dans une cabane au sommet d'une montagne.

----------


## AoCannaille

> pour construire une antenne 4g/5g il faut la raccorder  la fibre de toute manire, ces technos peuvent tre intressante dans les zones de montagnes ou relier chaque maison isol couterais trop cher.


On voit bien le point de vue du citadin ^^

Pour avoir une maison familiale dans un village de 60 habitants dans le trou du cul de la France, la Lozre, qui est dans le massif central, c'est  dire mme pas une montagne mais de grosses colines, la 4g et la 5g, ds que tu passes une valle ou un col c'est la merde. Ds que tu es dans une fort un peu dense c'est la merde.
On a une 4g capricieuse depuis 6/7 ans et la fibre Gbit/s depuis 2 ans.
On a russi  apporter l'lectricit et le tlphone  chaque maison de France, il n'y a pas de raison qu'on ne fasse pas l'effort avec la fibre.

Quand on parle de zones isoles dans le cadre de Starlink, on parle de zones  100km+ de toute civilisation. Ce qui en France ne peut concerner  peu prs que la Guyane.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> On voit bien le point de vue du citadin ^^


C'est clair !  ::mouarf:: 




> On a russi  apporter l'lectricit et le tlphone  chaque maison de France, il n'y a pas de raison qu'on ne fasse pas l'effort avec la fibre.


Oui, mais,  l'poque, c'tait des socits *publiques* qui s'en chargeaient, et a, a change tout !

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'tait des socits *publiques*


En parlant d'entreprise prive, j'ai l'impression que ceux qui installent la fibre sont des prestataires qui sont souvent nul  chier.
Installation de la fibre : beaucoup trop de problmes lors des raccordements, selon l'Arcep



> L'Arcep, autorit de rgulation des communications lectroniques, des postes et de la distribution de la presse, dnonce les mauvais soins apports aux trs nombreux raccordements des logements  la fibre. Elle dnonce des comportements "inacceptables" chez les prestataires qui raccordent les particuliers au rseau.
> (...)
> Il y a des problmes de qualit "inacceptables" lors de ces travaux de raccordements, selon Laure de la Raudire, la prsidente de l'Autorit franaise de rgulation des tlcoms (Arcep). Lors de son point annuel sur la situation du march des tlcoms franais, elle a bien mis en vidence la forte hausse des abonnements fibre en 2020 avec 3,3 millions de nouveaux clients en un an (contre une progression de 2,4 millions en 2019). *En revanche l'Arcep note que 20%  30% des raccordements sont en chec* ; sa prsidente dplore des dfauts de qualit et estime que "c'est tout  fait inacceptable".


Il doit y avoir beaucoup de prestataires qui ne sont pas suffisamment qualifis.
a me fait un peu peur parce que mon appartement va bientt tre reli  la fibre, quoi que l a devrait tre facile puisque la fibre arrive dj dans l'immeuble.




> On a russi  apporter l'lectricit et le tlphone  chaque maison de France, il n'y a pas de raison qu'on ne fasse pas l'effort avec la fibre.


Je crois qu'il est plus difficile de faire venir la fibre que l'lectricit ou le tlphone.
Et la fibre c'est beaucoup moins vital que l'eau ou l'lectricit.

J'ai l'impression que la fibre sert surtout  ceux qui streament et  ceux qui tlchargent en P2P parce que l'upload (dbit ascendant) est meilleur.
Bon  la limite a sert aussi  avoir plusieurs boitiers TV Free (parfois le dbit ADSL n'est pas suffisant) et peut-tre  ceux qui regardent des films en 4K ou une connerie comme a.
Je pense que l'ADSL suffit  la plupart des utilisateurs.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Je crois qu'il est plus difficile de faire venir la fibre que l'lectricit ou le tlphone.


Pas vraiment. Maintenant la fibre passe sur les poteaux dans les zones recules. Cf ma maison de vacance : Un nouveau cble a t ajout, je ne sais pas lequel des deux est la fibre, mais en tout cas elle suit le rseau de poteau partag EDF/ex FranceTlcom

(click to zoom)



> Et la fibre c'est beaucoup moins vital que l'eau ou l'lectricit..


En son temps l'electricit n'tait pas non plus considre comme vitale.
Cependant Orange va se dbarrasser entirement de son rseau cuivr  plus ou moins brve chance.  Ne pas connecter les dernier utilisateurs revient  les dconnecter entirement du rseau.
Et quand au mme moment la Finlande dclare l'accs  internet comme un droit humain, a fait tche.




> J'ai l'impression que la fibre sert surtout  ceux qui streament et  ceux qui tlchargent en P2P parce que l'upload (dbit ascendant) est meilleur.


Ou plus simplement, et plus frquemment, avoir plusieurs flux vidos en mme temps. Avoir 2 personnes sur youtube en mme temps, a reste interessant. 
Et quand tu vois la bande passante ncessaire pour un truc aussi simple que gmail, on peut bien imaginer que dans 5 ou 6 ans la fibre sera ncessaire pour un webmail (malheureusement, on est d'accord)





> Bon  la limite a sert aussi  avoir plusieurs boitiers TV Free (parfois le dbit ADSL n'est pas suffisant) et peut-tre  ceux qui regardent des films en 4K ou une connerie comme a.
> Je pense que l'ADSL suffit  la plupart des utilisateurs.


Si on reste dans le cadre des utilisateurs pomms dans la campagne, l'ADSL n'est pas suffisant car n'a pour beaucoup jamais dpass les 512 Kbit/s. En tout cas c'tait le cas chez nous avant la fibre...

C'est assez facile de refuser un progrs  des gens quand on en bnficie dj soit mme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pas vraiment. Maintenant la fibre passe sur les poteaux dans les zones recules.


Il me semble que pour aller d'un village  un autre t'es oblig de creuser une tranche.
je crois que sur les longues distances les poteaux ne fonctionnent pas.




> Si on reste dans le cadre des utilisateurs pomms dans la campagne, l'ADSL n'est pas suffisant car n'a pour beaucoup jamais dpass les 512 Kbit/s.


Ah ouais ?
L d'o je viens le 512Kbps c'est fini depuis longtemps.




> C'est assez facile de refuser un progrs  des gens quand on en bnficie dj soit mme.


L'ADSL presque 20 Mbit/s, pour des gens qui ont 70 ans, je trouve que a va.
Il y a des gens qui n'utilisent internet que pour grer leur comptes et envoyer des e-mails.

Avec l'ADSL je tlchargeais  1,6 Mo/s, je trouve a suffisant pour la plupart des usages.
Je connais quelqu'un qui n'a pas peru de diffrences entre l'ADSL et la fibre, parce qu'il ne tlcharge pas de gros fichiers (comme une vido 4k par exemple).

----------


## calvaire

> On a russi  apporter l'lectricit et le tlphone  chaque maison de France, il n'y a pas de raison qu'on ne fasse pas l'effort avec la fibre.



ce qui est faux, j'ai des amis en montagne qui sont hors rseaux (ils ont achet une vielle grange retaper). Le prix que demande edf pour tendre un cble lectrique est trop cher. Ils ont des panneaux solaire et un petit gnrateur diesel.
mais ils ont internet avec une box 4g d'orange avec 20mbit en dbit.

et dans le village de mes parents il y'a un vieux qui n'est pas reli au rseau lectrique aussi. Il ne l'a pas fait quand il a achet la maison et c'est un type trop pauvre pour tendre aujourd'hui un cble. Pourtant la maison du voisin en face (300m) est reli.
Donc non tous le monde n'est pas reli a edf.

et je trouve que c'est aberrant de tendre une fibre pour juste un chalet au sommet d'une montagne (ces maisons qui sont habit toute l'anne n'ont actuellement pas l'eau courante et/ou l'lectricit)
mais la on parle dois de 3000 habitants dans le pays hein. Mais comme je vis dans une rgion montagnarde je sais de quoi je parle puisque je ctois ces gens (collgues et amis) hors rseaux

----------


## AoCannaille

> Il me semble que pour aller d'un village  un autre t'es oblig de creuser une tranche.
> je crois que sur les longues distances les poteaux ne fonctionnent pas.


a m'tonnerais qu'ils aient creus au milieu de nulle part pour la fibre alors qu'ils ne l'ont jamais fait pour l'electricit. Je te parle mme pas des zones o c'est full granit  20 cm du sol ^^

(click to zoom)




> Ah ouais ?
> L d'o je viens le 512Kbps c'est fini depuis longtemps.


Ah oui, sur le papier c'est fini. On payais le forfait minimal, 8Mbits, alors qu'on en recevait pas plus que 512kbps. 
Je pense que t'as trouv plus paum que toi ;-)




> L'ADSL presque 20 Mbit/s, pour des gens qui ont 70 ans, je trouve que a va.
> Il y a des gens qui n'utilisent internet que pour grer leur comptes et envoyer des e-mails.


20 Mbits/s rel, oui, c'est acceptable.
Je ne vois pas bien ce qui amne  croire que dans les zones recules il n'y a que des personnes de 70 ans, et je ne vois pas pourquoi, mme pour eux, on pourrait les priver du droit de regarder des flux HD...

Mais on parlais des zones recules dans ce topic, et je maintiens que 20Mbps en ADSL c'tait pas le cas partout, et surtout que l'ADSL va disparaitre dans peu de temps.





> ce qui est faux, j'ai des amis en montagne qui sont hors rseaux (ils ont achet une vielle grange retaper). Le prix que demande edf pour tendre un cble lectrique est trop cher. Ils ont des panneaux solaire et un petit gnrateur diesel.
> mais ils ont internet avec une box 4g d'orange avec 20mbit en dbit.
> 
> et dans le village de mes parents il y'a un vieux qui n'est pas reli au rseau lectrique aussi. Il ne l'a pas fait quand il a achet la maison et c'est un type trop pauvre pour tendre aujourd'hui un cble. Pourtant la maison du voisin en face (300m) est reli.
> Donc non tous le monde n'est pas reli a edf.


Bien sr qu'il y a des exceptions. Mais elles sont  analyser au cas par cas. a n'enlve rien au fait que le standard d'galit face  laccs aux services publics a bien rgress.

----------


## pmithrandir

> C'est clair ! 
> 
> 
> 
> Oui, mais,  l'poque, c'tait des socits *publiques* qui s'en chargeaient, et a, a change tout !


Non

Ce qui change c'est la volont.

Une entreprise priv qui fait du service public ca existe.
Si l'tat donne une concession de 5G mais qu'il conditionne cela a une desserte des villages, ca sera effectu. S'il ne le fait aps, c'est bien un problme de volont politique.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La FCC autorise SpaceX  fournir un service Internet mobile Starlink aux vhicules en mouvement  * 
*comme les bateaux, les avions et les camions * 

*La Federal Communications Commission a autoris SpaceX  fournir l'Internet par satellite Starlink aux vhicules en mouvement, une tape cl pour la socit d'Elon Musk pour tendre davantage le service. La dcision n'a pas rsolu un diffrend rglementaire plus large entre SpaceX et Dish Network et RS Access, une entit soutenue par le milliardaire Michael Dell, concernant l'utilisation de la bande 12 gigahertz - une gamme de frquences utilise pour les communications  large bande. La FCC continue d'analyser si la bande peut prendre en charge  la fois les services terrestres et spatiaux, SpaceX faisant pression pour que le rgulateur rende une dcision.*

La Federal Communications Commission (FCC) a accord  SpaceX l'autorisation d'utiliser son systme Internet par satellite Starlink sur des vhicules en mouvement, y compris des voitures, des camions, des bateaux et des avions. C'est une grande victoire pour le systme Starlink de SpaceX, ouvrant potentiellement le service  une gamme plus diversifie de cas d'utilisation et de clients.

SpaceX a demand l'approbation rglementaire de la FCC en mars de l'anne dernire pour permettre l'utilisation des terminaux Starlink des stations terrestres en mouvement (ESIM) dans les vhicules en mouvement. Pour accder au systme et bnficier d'une couverture Internet haut dbit, les clients doivent acheter une antenne au sol personnelle, ou un terminal utilisateur, conu pour se connecter  tous les satellites Starlink en orbite qui se trouvent au-dessus. Jusqu' prsent, ces paraboles devaient rester  un endroit fixe pour accder au systme.

Maintenant, la FCC a accd  la demande de SpaceX  ainsi qu' celle d'une autre socit de satellites, Kepler Communications  ouvrant la voie  une nouvelle classe de terminaux utilisateurs pouvant se connecter  des satellites  large bande lors de leurs dplacements. Ce faisant, la FCC a choisi de rejeter une ptition de Dish Network qui visait  empcher les entreprises d'utiliser la frquence dans la bande 12 GHz. Cependant, la FCC continuera  mener des analyses au fur et  mesure qu'elle avancera dans l'laboration de rgles sur la prsence d'appareils ESIM dans la bande 12 GHz et a dclar que Kepler et SpaceX seront soumis  toutes les rgles futures qu'elle tablira.

La FCC soutient que l'approbation de la nouvelle capacit est dans l'intrt du public.  Nous sommes d'accord avec SpaceX et Kepler que l'intrt public gagnerait  accorder sous conditions leurs candidatures , crit la FCC dans son autorisation, date du 30 juin.  L'autorisation d'une nouvelle classe de terminaux pour le systme de satellites de SpaceX largira la gamme de capacits  large bande pour rpondre aux demandes croissantes des utilisateurs qui ncessitent dsormais une connectivit lors de leurs dplacements, qu'il s'agisse de conduire un camping-car  travers le pays, de dplacer un cargo d'Europe vers un port amricain, ou lors d'un vol intrieur ou international .

Starlink est l'initiative ambitieuse de SpaceX visant  lancer une constellation de milliers de satellites en orbite terrestre basse  moyenne afin de fournir une couverture haut dbit  faible latence  la Terre en dessous. La socit compte jusqu' prsent plus de 2 400 satellites en orbite, et aprs tre sortie des tests bta vers la fin de l'anne dernire, la socit s'est rcemment vante d'avoir 400 000 utilisateurs. Les clients qui souhaitent commander Starlink doivent acheter le kit - qui est livr avec un terminal utilisateur - pour 599 $, puis payer des frais mensuels de 110 $.

SpaceX a cependant clairement indiqu qu'il souhaitait tendre Starlink au-del de la simple utilisation des clients rsidentiels. La socit a ngoci avec diverses compagnies ariennes sur l'utilisation du service Internet Starlink et a conclu des accords avec Hawaiian Airlines et le service de jet priv JSX pour commencer  fournir une connectivit Internet sur leurs avions au cours des deux prochaines annes. De plus, Starlink vient de dployer un nouveau niveau de service spcial pour les camping-cars, permettant aux utilisateurs de se connecter aux satellites Starlink  partir de plusieurs endroits comme les campings ou les chalets de vacances, sans adresse  domicile  attribue moyennant des frais supplmentaires. 


*Ce que signifie une nouvelle dcision de la FCC pour le service Internet SpaceX sur les vhicules en mouvement*

Starlink permet actuellement la portabilit  ceux qui paient 25 $ de plus par mois en plus des frais mensuels normaux de 110 $. Cependant, la portabilit signifie la possibilit de dplacer une station de base Starlink d'un emplacement fixe  un autre.

La mobilit, quant  elle, est la capacit de recevoir un accs Internet en mouvement. Bien que la dcision de la FCC ait donn le feu vert  SpaceX pour offrir cette capacit, la socit est claire sur le fait que le service n'est pas encore configur pour ce scnario :  Moyennant des frais mensuels supplmentaires, la fonction de portabilit permet aux utilisateurs de dplacer temporairement leur Starlink vers de nouveaux endroits afin de recevoir le service partout sur le mme continent o Starlink offre une couverture active .  

 L'utilisation du kit Starlink en mouvement annulera la garantie limite de votre kit , peut-on lire sur la version actuelle de la page FAQ Starlink sur ce sujet.  Mme si nos quipes travaillent activement afin dventuellement vous permettre dutiliser Starlink  partir dun vhicule en mouvement (p. ex, automobile, VR, bateau), Starlink nest pas encore configur pour ce type dutilisation .

Comme autres limitations, SpaceX a voqu :
*Service Optimal :* le service de portabilit est assur sur la base du meilleur service possible. Les vitesses dclares et lutilisation ininterrompue des services ne sont pas garanties. Starlink donne la priorit aux ressources du rseau pour les utilisateurs  leur adresse de service enregistre. Lorsque vous dplacez votre Starlink vers un nouvel emplacement, cette priorisation peut entraner une dgradation du service, en particulier lors des pics dutilisation ou de congestion du rseau.*Voyages internationaux :* Starlink ne peut tre utilis que sur le mme continent que ladresse de service enregistre. Si vous utilisez Starlink dans un pays tranger pendant plus de deux mois, vous devrez transfrer votre adresse de service enregistre  votre nouvel emplacement ou acheter un Starlink supplmentaire pour conserver le service.
Quant  l'ajout de la portabilit, SpaceX explique :
Si vous tes un client actif, vous pouvez activer la portabilit  partir de la page de votre compte et elle prendra effet immdiatement. 
*Si vous avez achet la Portabilit avant de recevoir votre Starlink en tant que nouveau client, vous devez tout dabord mettre sous tension votre nouveau Starlink  ladresse de service indique dans votre compte afin que votre Starlink puisse mettre  jour son logiciel. Une fois mis  jour, le Starlink sera configur pour la Portabilit.Si vous avez de multiples Starlinks, la portabilit doit tre slectionne et achete pour chaque emplacement.Lorsque vous activez la portabilit, les frais safficheront  votre compte lors de votre prochaine facture mensuelle. La portabilit est facture par tranches mensuelles compltes et ne peut tre calcule au prorata. La fonction de portabilit et les frais de facturation seront maintenus jusqu ce que vous dcidiez de dsactiver cette fonction.  Une fois la portabilit dsactive, les frais rcurrents cesseront aprs votre prochaine facture mensuelle et la portabilit ne restera active que pour le reste du cycle de facturation en cours. Par exemple, si vous activez la portabilit le 12 mars et que votre prochaine date de facturation est le 1er avril, 25 $ seront facturs le 1er avril pour la totalit du mois prcdent.
SpaceX n'a ​​pas donn de calendrier public ni d'autres dtails pour le dploiement de la mobilit.

Bien que la portabilit et la mobilit soient des sujets de prdilection pour les utilisateurs de Starlink, il n'est pas clair  quel point cette fonctionnalit serait largement utilise, tant donn la disponibilit des rseaux cellulaires dans de nombreuses rgions du pays ; ni quelle serait sa fiabilit initiale avec les stations de base Starlink existantes. Pour SpaceX, les utilisateurs commerciaux semblent tre une grande partie de la motivation.

Sources : dcision de la FCC, Starlink

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette dcision ?
 ::fleche::  Quelles sont les difficults techniques auxquelles pourrait faire face SpaceX ?
 ::fleche::  Malgr la recrudescence des connexions mobiles, trouvez-vous ce service pertinent ? Dans quelle mesure ?

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Malgr que le lunatique et mdiatique Elon Musk soit parfois dcri, par exemple sur ses lucubrations dlirantes  propos de la colonisation de Mars, il a quand mme de sacrs russites  son actif, comme ce machin couteux mais trs pratique pour les nomades numriques (Digital nomads), dont certains freelances en informatique.

----------


## DannyK

> Malgr que le lunatique et mdiatique Elon Musk soit parfois dcri, par exemple sur ses lucubrations dlirantes  propos de la colonisation de Mars, il a quand mme de sacrs russites  son actif, comme ce machin couteux mais trs pratique pour les nomades numriques (Digital nomads), dont certains freelances en informatique.


Il y a surtout beaucoup de mauvaise comprhension et de jalousie de la part de ses dtracteurs.

Ne pas comprendre que coloniser Mars est une priorit, c'est tout de mme hallucinant.
Oui, il faut rendre la plante vivable, oui il faut empcher les gens toxiques de pouvoir reproduire leurs ides en masse, oui oui oui ...

Mais cela ne changera rien au fait que vivre sur Terre et uniquement sur Terre est une chose trs dangereuse, nous jouons avec le fil du rasoir.
Certes, si c'est pour aller sur Mars et y perdurer les erreurs humaines, autant ne pas y aller, mais  ce compte l, autant dtruire la terre tout court.

Toutes les formes de vies, tendent  voluer et survivre et aller coloniser une plante n'est qu'un processus de survie naturel.
On peut passer 2000 ans  s'extasier sur mars et et analyser ses roches, mais a ne changera jamais rien au fait que c'est un cailloux gant, plus proche du soleil que notre plante et dont en ralit, il n'y a rien d'autre  faire dessus que l'amnager pour pouvoir y habiter.

Les formes de vies ont besoin d'adapter leur environnement si elles ne peuvent pas s'adapter pour pouvoir vivre : Mars  la condition idale qu'elle est littralement faite en l'tat, pour tre adapte.

Au del du fantasme de la science fiction que la majorit d'entre nous avons, de vouloir explorer l'espace, le rchauffement climatique, la monte des extrmistes religieux, des penses sectaires type "Woke", de la surpopulation, ... dmontre qu'il est plus que temps d'aller sur Mars afin de dsengorger la plante, car, il faut tre honnte, ce n'est pas en mangeant des graines et en refusant d'avoir des enfants ou en ayant 1, alors qu'en contre partie la trs grande majorit de la population mondiale se reproduit avec des ides contraires  l'intellect, que nous pourrons rellement faire progresser l'humanit tant techniquement, que socialement.

De mon point de vue, nous aurions dj du tre sur Mars depuis au moins 40 ans.

----------


## DannyK

> Malgr que le lunatique et mdiatique Elon Musk soit parfois dcri, par exemple sur ses lucubrations dlirantes  propos de la colonisation de Mars, il a quand mme de sacrs russites  son actif, comme ce machin couteux mais trs pratique pour les nomades numriques (Digital nomads), dont certains freelances en informatique.


Je te le confirme, j'habite dans un van que j'ai ammnag en studio et c'est via Starlink que je bosse tous les jours, pendant qu' la fin de la journe je vais  un autre endroit (un jour perdue dans une fort en montagne avec vu sur un lac, le lendemain je me rveille  100 mtres d'une plage, ...)

Avant starlink, j'oscillait entre mon tlphone, du wifi public, ... et surtout de grosse galre pour bosser correctement
Bien que j'ai une baraque de 300m2, la libert n'a pas de prix, surtout quand on y apporter la modernit.

Aujourd'hui j'ai quasiment l'quivalent de la fibre, perdu en pleine montagne dans mon van qui ressemble  l'intrieur trait pour trait  un mini appartement des plus "luxueux" et si je le voulais vraiment, je n'aurais plus de loyer  payer, plus d'eau, d'lectricit, ...

Puisque mon van est quip de panneau solaire, de systme de rcupration d'eau, de toilettes, douche, ... 
J'ai un PC fixe dedans quip d'une RTX 3060 et tous ce qui va avec en setup hardcore gamer, d'un cran plat devant mon lit, d'un frigo, d'un four lectrique, ...

J'ai un vido projecteur qui me sert  projeter des films le soir quand je le prends avec ma femme et qu'on s'arrte en pleine foret, entrain de regarder un film ou jouer  un jeu vido, au millieu de nulle, part projet sur une roche un cran de 2m par 2m, pendant qu'on se fait griller des saucisses avec des branches qu'on a trouv et notre barbecues de fortune entoure de quelques pierres, ...

Quand je suis dans le van,  part la nourriture et l'essence et les abonnements, je n'ai rien de chez rien  dpenser et si je dcidais de lacher ma maison, au total, nourriture comprise puisque je n'ai pas encore amnager sur le toit de quoi faire pousser des lgumes (ce qui va arriver), j'en aurais pour 200 euros tout compris.

Je dfie quiconque d'avoir tout le confort moderne et en plus le luxe de se dplacer ou il veut pour 200 euros / mois.
Certain veulent la vie de tous le monde et briller d'aprs ce qu'il considre comme important, d'autres comme moi veulent simplement tre libre, et Starlink va difficilement faire mieux sur ce plan l

----------


## sevyc64

J'ai un doute tout d'un coup, Starlink, a marche sur Mars ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'ai un doute tout d'un coup, Starlink, a marche sur Mars ?


Peut-tre, depuis que Maitre DannyK nous a appris qu'elle est plus prs du soleil que la Terre 



> On peut passer 2000 ans  s'extasier sur mars et et analyser ses roches, mais a ne changera jamais rien au fait que *c'est un cailloux gant, plus proche du soleil que notre plante* et dont en ralit, il n'y a rien d'autre  faire dessus que l'amnager pour pouvoir y habit


Et ce "caillou gant" est quand mme presque 2x plus petit que le notre !  ::ptdr::

----------


## DannyK

> Peut-tre, depuis que Maitre DannyK nous a appris qu'elle est plus prs du soleil que la Terre 
> 
> 
> Et ce "caillou gant" est quand mme presque 2x plus petit que le notre !


Quelle condescendance ...
L'Occidental typique et sa culture de la mprise.

----------


## escartefigue

> On peut passer 2000 ans  s'extasier sur mars et et analyser ses roches, mais a ne changera jamais rien au fait que c'est un cailloux gant, *plus proche du soleil que notre plante et dont en ralit*, il n'y a rien d'autre  faire dessus que l'amnager pour pouvoir y habiter.


Non, les plantes du systme solaire sont, dans l'ordre de la plus proche du soleil  la plus loigne :
Mercure, Vnus, Terre, Mars, Jupiter, Saturne, Uranus et Neptune, Pluton ayant t dclasse.

Mars est donc plus loigne du soleil que la terre.

Par ailleurs, le diamtre quatorial de Mars fait un peu plus de la moiti de celui de la terre et sa masse est est environ dix fois moindre que celle de la terre.

 l'chelle de l'univers c'est effectivement un caillou et mme une poussire, mais comparativement  notre plante, c'est quand mme beaucoup plus que a  :;):

----------


## DannyK

> Non, les plantes du systme solaire sont, dans l'ordre de la plus proche du soleil  la plus loigne :
> Mercure, Vnus, Terre, Mars, Jupiter, Saturne, Uranus et Neptune, Pluton ayant t dclasse.
> 
> Mars est donc plus loigne du soleil que la terre.
> 
> Par ailleurs, le diamtre quatorial de Mars fait un peu plus de la moiti de celui de la terre et sa masse est est environ dix fois moindre que celle de la terre.
> 
>  l'chelle de l'univers c'est effectivement un caillou et mme une poussire, mais comparativement  notre plante, c'est quand mme beaucoup plus que a


Tu as totalement raison !
My bad, a fait des lustres que j'avais pas revu a

----------


## Uther

> Il y a surtout beaucoup de mauvaise comprhension et de jalousie de la part de ses dtracteurs.


Il y a autant d'aveuglement de la part de ses dtracteur que de la part de ses supporters. Oui Space X et Tesla ont de grosses russites  leurs actif qu'il serait idiot de nier. Mais oui la plupart des dclaration de Musk au grand public ne sont que des fables pour faire rver, irralistes en l'tat. 
Ce qu'il envisage n'est pas forcment impossible dans la thorie, mais il saute beaucoup d'tapes entre ce qu'il prsente dans ses plans et ce qu'il est actuellement capable de raliser. Au niveau des dlais, et de la capacit de moyens  mobiliser, les ordres de grandeur ne sont pas bons.




> Ne pas comprendre que coloniser Mars est une priorit, c'est tout de mme hallucinant.


Ce qui est hallucinant c'est de ne pas comprendre que a ne l'est pas. Aller sur Mars pour de faire de l'exploration et mme y installer des bases pour largir notre apprhension de de l'univers, c'est trs intressant. Mais croire que a pourrait augmenter les chances de survie de l'humanit, c'est une grossire erreur. 
La Terre restera infiniment plus habitable que Mars, mme avec toute la pollution dont l'homme est capable ou un impact de mtorite tueuse. 

Les colonies Martiennes seront au mieux dpendantes de la Terre pour des sicles, mais plus probablement pour toujours. Donc le point non ngociable avant de pouvoir coloniser Mars, c'est d'avoir une Terre qui va bien, et pas l'inverse.




> Mais cela ne changera rien au fait que vivre sur Terre et uniquement sur Terre est une chose trs dangereuse, nous jouons avec le fil du rasoir.
> Certes, si c'est pour aller sur Mars et y perdurer les erreurs humaines, autant ne pas y aller, mais  ce compte l, autant dtruire la terre tout court.


Mais pourquoi les humains seraient meilleurs sur Mars que sur Terre ? Bien videment que les humains sur Mars auront les mme problmes socitaux que sur Terre et quelque milliers d'autre en plus parmi lesquels, la gravit, la pression, latmosphre, la disponibilit des ressources les plus basiques, ... 




> Toutes les formes de vies, tendent  voluer et survivre et aller coloniser une plante n'est qu'un processus de survie naturel.


Sauf que la nature pousse les espces  s'installer dans les endroits o une espce peut prosprer. Il n'y a rien de connu a l'heure actuelle sur Mars qui pourrait pousser des colons a prosprer. Ceux qui s'y installeront vivront sous perfusion de la Terre pour des sicles au minimum.




> On peut passer 2000 ans  s'extasier sur mars et analyser ses roches, mais a ne changera jamais rien au fait que c'est un cailloux gant, plus proche du soleil que notre plante et dont en ralit, il n'y a rien d'autre  faire dessus que l'amnager pour pouvoir y habiter.


Mars est situ aprs la Terre par rapport au Soleil. L on vois qu'il vous manque vraiment les notion de base de l'astronomie. a explique votre manque d'apprciation des grandeurs et de la complexit de la colonisation martienne. a n'est pas grave, mais vous devriez vraiment vous documenter un minimum, auprs de sources srieuses, avant de vous avancer avec autant de conviction sur ce genre de sujet.




> Les formes de vies ont besoin d'adapter leur environnement si elles ne peuvent pas s'adapter pour pouvoir vivre : Mars  la condition idale qu'elle est littralement faite en l'tat, pour tre adapte.


Sauf que vous n'avez pas ide de la difficult pour l'homme d'adapter la surface martienne. Les plans de Terraformation de Mars, mme les plus optimistes, ne feront pas de miracles. A supposer des avances technologiques dont on est actuellement incapables, et des moyens d'action fabuleux  l'chelle plantaire, qui paraissent inenvisageable, on pourrait au mieux rendre la plante rouge habitable quelques milliers d'annes en librant toutes les ressources aqueuses disponibles pour crer une atmosphre qui finirait a terme souffle par les vents solaires, aprs cela Mars serait un caillou aride pour l'ternit. Compar  la Terre qui abrite la vie depuis quelques milliard d'annes et devrait pouvoir le faire encore pour  peu prs autant, il n'y a pas photo.




> Au del du fantasme de la science fiction que la majorit d'entre nous avons, de vouloir explorer l'espace, le rchauffement climatique, la monte des extrmistes religieux, des penses sectaires type "Woke", de la surpopulation, ... dmontre qu'il est plus que temps d'aller sur Mars afin de dsengorger la plante, car, il faut tre honnte, ce n'est pas en mangeant des graines et en refusant d'avoir des enfants ou en ayant 1, alors qu'en contre partie la trs grande majorit de la population mondiale se reproduit avec des ides contraires  l'intellect, que nous pourrons rellement faire progresser l'humanit tant techniquement, que socialement.


La colonisation de Mars n'est une solution pour rien de tout a. Si on arrive pas a rsoudre ces problmes sur Terre, a sera encore pire sur Mars : 
 Mme lorsque l'on aura brul les deniers gisements de charbon, ptrole et gaz disponibles, les conditions de vie sur Terre seront toujours infiniment plus accueillantes que sur Mars. Les problmes politico-religieux seront encore plus critique sur Mars au vu des conditions extrmes. L'accs aux ressources difficile ne manquera pas d'engendrer des tensions, sans compter que les colonies dpendront forcment de la politique terrienne qui peut simplement les condamner  mort si elle stoppe un ravitaillement hors de prix. La surpopulation, elle sera encore plus critique sur Mars o la vie sera limite a des installations de survie dont l'espace sera forcement trs contraint. Une politique de contrle des naissance serait clairement obligatoire pour ne pas que a tourne  la catastrophe. Quant a la production agricole elle sera terriblement difficile donc l'utiliser pour de l'levage comme sur Terre, n'y comptez pas trop. Si vous tenez  manger de la viande tous les jours, clairement, restez sur Terre.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Quelle condescendance ...
> L'Occidental typique et sa culture de la mprise.


C'est marrant que vous parliez de condescendance, vu le ton employ dans votre post, ou clairement vous vous prsentez comme tant CELUI QUI SAIT.



> Ne pas comprendre que coloniser Mars est une priorit, c'est tout de mme hallucinant.


Alors, quand on commence ainsi, le mieux, quand mme, c'est de se relire et de vrifier que l'on crit pas des conneries. Et, c'est ce que vous avez fait quelques lignes plus tard en plaant Mars plus proche du Soleil que la Terre.

Bref, avant de parler de ma condescendance, je vous enjoins de redescendre sur Terre (avant d'aller sur Mars) et de vous interroger sur la votre, de condescendance.

----------


## calvaire

le 1er problme de la colonisation et de l'exploration spatial c'est de trouver un business plan.

Si pas de thune a se faire, pas d'investisseur et si pas d'investisseur pas de voyage.
Si jadis la race suprieure de l'occident  conquis le monde entier c'tait pas pour dieu mais pour les cits d'or, les esclaves, les putes exotique et les pices.

On trouve (hlas) facilement des milliardaires voulant faire du tourisme en orbite ou sur la lune, mais sur Mars faut les trouver les clients fortun voulant passer 6*2 mois dans une boite de conserve juste pour admirer l'quivalent du grand canyon.

Meme chose avec le minage des matieres premiere, si Total ne sintresse pas encore trop  percer les fond marin, c'est pas pour miner des trucs dans l'espaces. 
On le voit avec la lgre hausse des prix, les ventes de smartphones et autres gadgets diminues. Alors imaginer le prix d'un smartphones avec du lithium extrait sur la lune (il n'y en a pas  notre conaissance mais juste pour imaginer la non rentabilit de la chose).
Ou alors va falloir que les patrons multiplies nos salaires par 10.

Quand  Starlink je suis tres dubitatif sur l'avenir de cette boite, c'est bien pour quiper la papouasie, mais avec la 5G qui se dploie au niveau mondial, le nombre de clients intress risque de pas tre suffisant pour couvrir les couts.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Starlink Maritime : un forfait Internet par satellite  5 000 $ par mois pour les yachts propos par SpaceX,*
*qui ncessite galement des frais de matriel de 10 000 $  * 

Plus tt ce mois-ci, la Federal Communications Commission (FCC) a accord  SpaceX l'autorisation d'utiliser son systme Internet par satellite Starlink sur des vhicules en mouvement, y compris des voitures, des camions, des bateaux et des avions. C'est une grande victoire pour le systme Starlink de SpaceX, ouvrant potentiellement le service  une gamme plus diversifie de cas d'utilisation et de clients.

SpaceX a demand l'approbation rglementaire de la FCC en mars de l'anne dernire pour permettre l'utilisation des terminaux Starlink des stations terrestres en mouvement (ESIM) dans les vhicules en mouvement. Pour accder au systme et bnficier d'une couverture Internet haut dbit, les clients doivent acheter une antenne au sol personnelle ou un terminal utilisateur conu pour se connecter  tous les satellites Starlink en orbite qui se trouvent au-dessus. Jusqu' prsent, ces paraboles devaient rester  un endroit fixe pour accder au systme.

Aussi, la FCC a accd  la demande de SpaceX  ainsi qu' celle d'une autre socit de satellites, Kepler Communications  ouvrant la voie  une nouvelle classe de terminaux utilisateurs pouvant se connecter  des satellites  large bande lors de leurs dplacements. Ce faisant, la FCC a choisi de rejeter une ptition de Dish Network qui visait  empcher les entreprises d'utiliser la frquence dans la bande 12 GHz. Cependant, la FCC continuera  mener des analyses au fur et  mesure qu'elle avancera dans l'laboration de rgles sur la prsence d'appareils ESIM dans la bande 12 GHz et a dclar que Kepler et SpaceX seront soumis  toutes les rgles futures qu'elle tablira.

La FCC soutient que l'approbation de la nouvelle capacit est dans l'intrt du public.  Nous sommes d'accord avec SpaceX et Kepler que l'intrt public gagnerait  accorder sous conditions leurs candidatures , crit la FCC dans son autorisation, date du 30 juin.  L'autorisation d'une nouvelle classe de terminaux pour le systme de satellites de SpaceX largira la gamme de capacits  large bande pour rpondre aux demandes croissantes des utilisateurs qui ncessitent dsormais une connectivit lors de leurs dplacements, qu'il s'agisse de conduire un camping-car  travers le pays, de dplacer un cargo d'Europe vers un port amricain, ou lors d'un vol intrieur ou international .

SpaceX a clairement indiqu qu'il souhaitait tendre Starlink au-del de la simple utilisation des clients rsidentiels. La socit a ngoci avec diverses compagnies ariennes sur l'utilisation du service Internet Starlink et a conclu des accords avec Hawaiian Airlines et le service de jet priv JSX pour commencer  fournir une connectivit Internet sur leurs avions au cours des deux prochaines annes. De plus, Starlink vient de dployer un nouveau niveau de service spcial pour les camping-cars, permettant aux utilisateurs de se connecter aux satellites Starlink  partir de plusieurs endroits comme les campings ou les chalets de vacances, sans adresse  domicile  attribue moyennant des frais supplmentaires.

*Les forfaits sur les vhicules en mouvement*

Starlink permet actuellement la portabilit  ceux qui paient 25 $ de plus par mois en plus des frais mensuels normaux de 110 $. Cependant, la portabilit signifie la possibilit de dplacer une station de base Starlink d'un emplacement fixe  un autre.

La mobilit, quant  elle, est la capacit de recevoir un accs Internet en mouvement. Bien que la dcision de la FCC ait donn le feu vert  SpaceX pour offrir cette capacit, la socit est claire sur le fait que le service n'est pas encore configur pour ce scnario :  Moyennant des frais mensuels supplmentaires, la fonction de portabilit permet aux utilisateurs de dplacer temporairement leur Starlink vers de nouveaux endroits afin de recevoir le service partout sur le mme continent o Starlink offre une couverture active .

 L'utilisation du kit Starlink en mouvement annulera la garantie limite de votre kit , peut-on lire sur la version actuelle de la page FAQ Starlink sur ce sujet.  Mme si nos quipes travaillent activement afin dventuellement vous permettre dutiliser Starlink  partir dun vhicule en mouvement (p. ex, automobile, VR, bateau), Starlink nest pas encore configur pour ce type dutilisation .

Comme autres limitations, SpaceX a voqu :
Service Optimal : le service de portabilit est assur sur la base du meilleur service possible. Les vitesses dclares et lutilisation ininterrompue des services ne sont pas garanties. Starlink donne la priorit aux ressources du rseau pour les utilisateurs  leur adresse de service enregistre. Lorsque vous dplacez votre Starlink vers un nouvel emplacement, cette priorisation peut entraner une dgradation du service, en particulier lors des pics dutilisation ou de congestion du rseau.Voyages internationaux : Starlink ne peut tre utilis que sur le mme continent que ladresse de service enregistre. Si vous utilisez Starlink dans un pays tranger pendant plus de deux mois, vous devrez transfrer votre adresse de service enregistre  votre nouvel emplacement ou acheter un Starlink supplmentaire pour conserver le service.
Quant  l'ajout de la portabilit, SpaceX explique :
Si vous tes un client actif, vous pouvez activer la portabilit  partir de la page de votre compte et elle prendra effet immdiatement.
*Si vous avez achet la Portabilit avant de recevoir votre Starlink en tant que nouveau client, vous devez tout dabord mettre sous tension votre nouveau Starlink  ladresse de service indique dans votre compte afin que votre Starlink puisse mettre  jour son logiciel. Une fois mis  jour, le Starlink sera configur pour la Portabilit.Si vous avez de multiples Starlinks, la portabilit doit tre slectionne et achete pour chaque emplacement.Lorsque vous activez la portabilit, les frais safficheront  votre compte lors de votre prochaine facture mensuelle. La portabilit est facture par tranches mensuelles compltes et ne peut tre calcule au prorata. La fonction de portabilit et les frais de facturation seront maintenus jusqu ce que vous dcidiez de dsactiver cette fonction. Une fois la portabilit dsactive, les frais rcurrents cesseront aprs votre prochaine facture mensuelle et la portabilit ne restera active que pour le reste du cycle de facturation en cours. Par exemple, si vous activez la portabilit le 12 mars et que votre prochaine date de facturation est le 1er avril, 25 $ seront facturs le 1er avril pour la totalit du mois prcdent.
*Vient alors Starlink Maritime*

Vous avez toujours voulu travailler  distance depuis un yacht, mais vous avez t bloqu par un Internet lent ? C'est peut-tre votre jour de chance (ou pas) : Starlink, le service Internet par satellite de SpaceX d'Elon Musk, est dsormais disponible pour les bateaux, a annonc jeudi la socit.


Starlink Maritime cote 5 000 $ par mois, auxquels il faut ajouter lachat de deux antennes paraboliques hautes performances factures 10 000 dollars au total. Un prix beaucoup plus lev que le forfait rsidentiel rgulier qui cote 110 $ par mois, ainsi que 599 $ pour le matriel ncessaire. Mais loffre est avant tout pense pour les professionnels de la mer. 

 ce prix, l'entreprise promet d'offrir des vitesses de tlchargement de 350 Mbps. 

Dans un tweet, Musk a clarifi l'importance de la paire spciale de terminaux, affirmant qu'ils sont  importants pour maintenir la connexion dans les mers agites et les fortes temptes .

La socit affirme que Starlink Maritime peut rsister  des conditions mtorologiques extrmes et convient  des utilisations  des navires marchands aux plateformes ptrolires en passant par les yachts haut de gamme . Elle a dclar qu'il utilisait le service pour filmer les atterrissages de fuses SpaceX en mer.

Si Starlink Maritime est indiqu comme disponible ds  prsent aux abords des tats-Unis, de lEurope, de lAustralie ainsi que du Chili et dune partie du Brsil, seules les adresses amricaines semblent aujourdhui ligibles  loffre.  partir de la fin danne, Starlink promet une couverture dune partie de locan Atlantique, de locan Pacifique et des eaux du ple Sud. Ds le dbut danne 2023, lensemble du globe sera couvert par le service. Nanmoins, laccs au service reste soumis aux approbations rglementaires locales.

Source : Starlink (1, 2)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette offre ? Que pensez-vous du dbit propos  ce prix ?
 ::fleche::  Est-ce vraiment utile de prendre cette offre ou alors une simple offre starlink mobile aurait suffi ? 
 ::fleche::  Un moyen pour starlink de surtaxer les bateaux par rapport aux camping-cars ?

----------


## 23JFK

5000$, c'est mme pas 10% du prix d'un plein de gazole.

----------


## Uther

Clairement, le prix est adapt a la clientle vise.

----------


## Invit

Pouloulou ... Fait pas bon d'tre ultra-riche de nos jours !

----------


## domi65

Je voudrais bien brancher mon yacht  Starmachin, mais vu actuel le prix du gasoil, mon buget se resserre et je vais devoir me sparer du gus qui s'occupe des amarres. Je devrais le faire moi-mme. Oh et puis merde, je vais plutt confier a au gonzesses que j'invite. a leur donnera un peu d'occupation.

----------


## Bruno

*Elon Musk se lance sur le march du Wi-Fi en vol avec de petits satellites,* 
*lors du vol d'essai JSX, le systme Starlink a enregistr des capacits de transmission suprieures  100Mb/s*

*SpaceX veut montrer au monde entier que son systme satellitaire Starlink peut diffuser Netflix et YouTube  30 000 pieds. Elle a donc rcemment organis une dmonstration pour les mdias  bord d'un avion exploit par sa premire compagnie arienne cliente, le transporteur rgional JSX. Cette courte escapade entre Burbank et San Jose, en Californie, marque le dbut de la tentative d'Elon Musk de s'emparer du march des services en vol des fournisseurs de satellites Intelsat et Viasat Inc. qui desservent dj des milliers d'avions.*

Ce ne sera pas facile, mme pour un perturbateur de march en srie tel que Musk.  S'agit-il d'un concurrent srieux ? Oui , a dclar Jeff Sare, prsident de l'aviation commerciale chez Intelsat, l'un des principaux fournisseurs de services sans fil pour les compagnies ariennes. Cependant, Sare a ajout :  Nous ne pensons pas que quelqu'un puisse nous battre .


Starlink, qui fait partie de Space Exploration Technologies Corp. de Musk, fournit du haut dbit  partir d'une constellation de petits satellites volant  basse altitude. Les satellites infrieurs font le tour de la plante en 90  120 minutes. Il s'agit d'un changement par rapport  la pratique tablie qui consiste  utiliser quelques engins spatiaux puissants sur des orbites plus hautes et plus lentes. L'avantage de Starlink est que ses signaux arrivent plus rapidement.

C'est un avantage pour l'activit principale de l'entreprise, qui consiste  fournir des services  large bande  des mnages principalement ruraux dans des zones faiblement peuples. Starlink a lanc plus de 3 000 satellites et dessert plus de 400 000 abonns, a dclar la socit dans des documents rcents.

Mais l'inconvnient de la technologie de Musk, c'est que les petits satellites ont moins de capacit et peuvent avoir du mal  rpondre aux besoins des gros avions dans les cieux encombrs. Des dizaines d'avions de ligne sillonnent les hubs de voyage, chaque avion transportant au moins 100 passagers connects. tant donn que les satellites tournent autour du globe, seuls quelques-uns d'entre eux peuvent desservir une zone telle qu'Atlanta et son aroport trs frquent, ce qui soulve des questions de capacit, a dclar B. Riley dans une note l'anne dernire. SpaceX a dclar que les projections sous-estiment la vitesse  laquelle le systme volue.

Aprs avoir dpos en mars dernier une demande auprs de la Federal Communications Commission (FCC) pour des composants Starlink qui permettraient au service de fonctionner sur des vhicules en mouvement, le cofondateur de SpaceX, Elon Musk, s'attend  ce que le service haut dbit par satellite Starlink devienne  entirement mobile  plus tard en 2021, permettant aux clients d'utiliser les antennes paraboliques existantes  diffrentes adresses. Musk avait tweet que Starlink pourrait sortir de sa phase bta ds cet t.

SpaceX avait dj commenc  tester son service Starlink, en commenant par les employs de l'entreprise. Les premiers tests de vitesse qui sont apparus en ligne, et qui ont ensuite t confirms par SpaceX, ont montr des vitesses Internet impressionnantes, mme avec moins d'un dixime du nombre de satellites prvus ; sur une premire flotte de 12 000 satellites prvus, la socit na actuellement lanc quenviron 800 satellites. Les rgulateurs amricains ont rcemment cit la  technologie encore en dveloppement  de Starlink lorsqu'ils ont refus au service une subvention gouvernementale de 866 millions de dollars.

Ce serait un grand changement pour Starlink, qui pour le moment ne permet mme pas aux clients de dplacer le matriel existant d'une adresse  l'autre  si vous tes accept pour participer  la phase bta de service Internet haut dbit, les formulaires d'inscription sont clairs sur le fait que le service est limit  l'emplacement que vous entrez lors de la souscription. Mais cela va changer avant lanne prochaine. Elon Musk a dclar vendredi que le service d'Internet par satellite de SpaceX, Starlink, devrait tre  entirement mobile  d'ici la fin de l'anne, ce qui signifie que les clients pourraient l'utiliser dans des vhicules en mouvement ou  diffrentes adresses.

En juillet de cette anne, la FCC a accord  SpaceX l'autorisation d'utiliser son systme Internet par satellite Starlink sur des vhicules en mouvement, y compris des voitures, des camions, des bateaux et des avions. C'est une grande victoire pour le systme Starlink de SpaceX, ouvrant potentiellement le service  une gamme plus diversifie de cas d'utilisation et de clients. Starlink permet actuellement la portabilit  ceux qui paient 25 dollars de plus par mois en plus des frais mensuels normaux de 110 dollars. Cependant, la portabilit signifie la possibilit de dplacer une station de base Starlink d'un emplacement fixe  un autre.

SpaceX a demand l'approbation rglementaire de la FCC en mars de l'anne dernire pour permettre l'utilisation des terminaux Starlink des stations terrestres en mouvement (ESIM) dans les vhicules en mouvement. Pour accder au systme et bnficier d'une couverture Internet haut dbit, les clients doivent acheter une antenne au sol personnelle ou un terminal utilisateur conu pour se connecter  tous les satellites Starlink en orbite qui se trouvent au-dessus. Jusqu' prsent, ces paraboles devaient rester  un endroit fixe pour accder au systme.

Aussi, la FCC a accd  la demande de SpaceX  ainsi qu' celle d'une autre socit de satellites, Kepler Communications  ouvrant la voie  une nouvelle classe de terminaux utilisateurs pouvant se connecter  des satellites  large bande lors de leurs dplacements. Ce faisant, la FCC a choisi de rejeter une ptition de Dish Network qui visait  empcher les entreprises d'utiliser la frquence dans la bande 12 GHz. Cependant, la FCC continuera  mener des analyses au fur et  mesure qu'elle avancera dans l'laboration de rgles sur la prsence d'appareils ESIM dans la bande 12 GHz et a dclar que Kepler et SpaceX seront soumis  toutes les rgles futures qu'elle tablira.

Starlink affirme pouvoir desservir des avions de toutes tailles, et cite un accord avec la socit mre de Hawaiian Airlines pour desservir de gros avions Airbus et Boeing. En ce qui concerne le rejet de la subvention, la socit a dclar qu'elle a t injustement rejete par les fonctionnaires qui ont jug les vitesses de donnes actuelles plutt que le service plus rapide envisag lorsque le rseau cleste sera construit. 

 Il faut que a marche, et il faut que ce soit bon march , a dclar Chris Quilty, associ chez Quilty Analytics, consultant pour l'industrie spatiale et satellitaire.  C'est un march trs complexe. Et les compagnies ariennes ont historiquement t extrmement prudentes .Les dirigeants de Starlink savent qu'ils ont du pain sur la planche.  Il y a beaucoup de dfis  relever pour arriver l o nous voulons tre , a dclar Jonathan Hofeller, vice-prsident des ventes commerciales de Starlink.  Il faudra du temps pour que les gens adoptent la mentalit qu'ont JSX et Starlink .

Les accords de la socit avec JSX et Hawaiian, annoncs en avril, sont intervenus aprs que SpaceX ait prsent Starlink  quatre des plus grandes compagnies ariennes amricaines, sans succs, selon des personnes familires de la question.  C'est un pied dans la porte pour Starlink , a dclar Roger Entner, analyste en tlcommunications.  C'est la preuve du concept. Une fois que cela fonctionnera sur JSX, cela fonctionnera partout. 

Une partie de l'attraction pour JSX tait l'antenne plate de Starlink, pas beaucoup plus grande qu'une grande bote  pizza. Elle est moins encombrante que les antennes pivotantes largement utilises par d'autres services par satellite, de sorte qu'elle peut tre installe sur la carlingue des petits avions rgionaux de la socit brsilienne Embraer SA que JSX utilise.

L'antenne  constitue un avantage certain pour obtenir des contrats de connectivit en vol pour les avions rgionaux , a dclar Louie DiPalma, analyste chez William Blair & Co. Cette socit fait affaire avec Viasat. Dans les annes  venir, les compagnies ariennes pourraient mettre  niveau plus de 1 000 avions de leurs flottes rgionales pour les dbarrasser de leurs anciens systmes Internet lents, et Starlink est  un candidat de premier plan  pour remporter ces contrats, a dclar DiPalma.

Intelsat affirme qu'il reste le plus grand fournisseur de services en vol, avec environ 2 000 avions relis par ses satellites et environ 1 000 avions relis par des systmes air-sol qui communiquent avec des quipements terrestres. Viasat affirme que son systme en vol dessert environ 1 930 avions et a conclu des accords pour quiper 1 210 autres avions.

Environ 10 000 avions commerciaux disposent dj d'un systme sans fil en vol, et ce nombre devrait dpasser 36 000 d'ici 2031, selon NSR, une socit de recherche sur l'industrie des satellites et de l'espace appartenant  Analysys Mason. Les revenus annuels du march devraient atteindre plus de 7,3 milliards de dollars d'ici 2031, contre 1,9 milliard de dollars en 2021, a indiqu NSR dans un courriel.

Lors du vol d'essai JSX, le systme Starlink a constamment enregistr des capacits de transmission suprieures  100 mgabits par seconde, mesures par l'application Ookla, un service de test. Il y avait environ une douzaine de personnes  bord. Des appareils supplmentaires  bord ont fait grimper la demande  l'quivalent de 20  30 passagers utilisant le systme.

Starlink de SpaceX est encore en train de dvelopper sa constellation de satellites Internet et le service est uniquement destin  tre utilis  l'endroit spcifique o l'utilisateur est inscrit. Cependant, pour 25 dollars supplmentaires par mois, les utilisateurs pourront emporter leur antenne parabolique ailleurs de temps en temps grce  la nouvelle fonction de  portabilit  du service. Cela ouvre la connectivit  des endroits loigns qui ne seront probablement jamais couverts par la 5G.

SpaceX, officiellement Space Exploration Technologies Corporation, est une entreprise amricaine spcialise dans le domaine de l'astronautique et du vol spatial. Fond le 6 mai 2002 par l'entrepreneur Elon Musk, SpaceX est l'un des deux prestataires privs  qui la National Aeronautics and Space Administration (NASA) a confi un contrat de transport de fret vers la Station spatiale internationale (ISS) dans le cadre du programme COTS. L'entreprise dveloppe par ailleurs des projets d'exploration spatiale vers la Lune et Mars, et le programme Starlink d'accs  haut dbit  Internet par satellites sur Terre.

 Vous voulez vous rveiller le matin en pensant que l'avenir va tre formidable et c'est ce que signifie tre une civilisation spatiale. Il s'agit de croire en l'avenir et de penser que l'avenir sera meilleur que le pass. Et je ne peux imaginer quelque chose de plus excitant que d'aller l-bas et de se retrouver parmi les toiles , a dclar Elon Musk au sujet de SpaceX.

Et vous ?

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de l'initiative de Musk de se lancer sur le march du Wi-Fi en vol avec de petits satellites ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  L'UE ne veut pas laisser l'Internet satellitaire  Starlink, une tude de faisabilit pour un systme spatial indpendant de communications a t confie aux gants europens de la technologie

 ::fleche::  Au Royaume-Uni, des habitants de zones rurales dclarent que Starlink d'Elon Musk offre un haut dbit "incroyable", le service est disponible dans le pays depuis le dbut de l'anne

 ::fleche::  SpaceX prvoit un service tlphonique Starlink, une batterie de secours, et un accs pour les gens  faible revenu, ainsi que  les applications vocales autonomes dans le rseau Starlink 

 ::fleche::  Les offres internet par satellite d'Amazon, SpaceX, OneWeb et d'autres entreprises pourraient faire conomiser des milliards de dollars, aux consommateurs dans le monde

----------


## Nancy Rey

*La FCC accorde une autorisation partielle pour la constellation de satellites Starlink de deuxime gnration* 
*alors que les vitesses des satellites de la premire gnration continuent de chuter*

*La Federal Communications Commission (FCC) a partiellement approuv la demande de SpaceX pour la deuxime gnration de sa constellation Starlink, autorisant la socit  lancer jusqu' un quart des 30 000 satellites proposs tout en reportant l'action sur le reste. Dans une ordonnance du 1er dcembre, la FCC a autoris SpaceX  lancer 7 500 satellites de sa constellation Starlink de deuxime gnration, permettant ainsi  la socit de commencer le dploiement du systme pendant qu'elle examine la proposition globale de la socit visant  placer 29 988 satellites en orbite terrestre basse. Ces 7 500 satellites seront placs dans des coquilles orbitales  une altitude de 525 kilomtres et une inclinaison de 53 degrs, 530 kilomtres et 43 degrs, et 535 kilomtres et 33 degrs. Ces coquilles, a dclar la FCC, sont les premires que la socit prvoit d'installer dans le cadre du dploiement du systme Starlink Gen2.*


SpaceX a obtenu, il ya quelques jours, l'autorisation de lancer 7 500 satellites supplmentaires, donnant ainsi le coup d'envoi d'un dploiement de deuxime gnration qui fournira au rseau  large bande une plus grande capacit  long terme. SpaceX a demand l'autorisation de lancer 29 988 autres satellites en orbite terrestre basse, et la Federal Communications Commission a partiellement accd  cette demande dans une ordonnance d'autorisation publie jeudi.  Plus prcisment, nous accordons  SpaceX l'autorit de construire, dployer et exploiter jusqu' 7 500 satellites fonctionnant  des altitudes de 525, 530 et 535 km et  des inclinaisons de 53, 43 et 33 degrs, respectivement, en utilisant des frquences dans les bandes Ku et Ka , a dclar la FCC.

La FCC a report l'action sur le reste des satellites demands.  Pour rpondre aux proccupations concernant les dbris orbitaux et la scurit spatiale, nous limitons cette subvention  7 500 satellites seulement, fonctionnant  certaines altitudes , a dclar la FCC. Mais l'approbation de 7 500 satellites  permettra  SpaceX de commencer le dploiement de Gen2 Starlink, qui apportera la prochaine gnration de large bande par satellite aux Amricains dans tout le pays, y compris ceux qui vivent et travaillent dans des zones traditionnellement non desservies ou mal desservies par les systmes terrestres , a dclar la FCC.

*Les vitesses de l'internet Starlink continuent de baisser alors que de plus en plus de personnes utilisent le service*

L'autorisation partielle est intervenue alors que les tests de vitesse d'Ookla, un service Web qui fournit une analyse de la performance d'un accs  Internet, ont montr que les vitesses de Starlink ont de nouveau chut au troisime trimestre 2022. La vitesse de tlchargement mdiane du service aux tats-Unis est environ la moiti de ce qu'elle tait  la fin de 2021. La vitesse de tlchargement mdiane de Starlink aux tats-Unis tait de 105 Mbps au quatrime trimestre 2021. Elle est tombe  90,6 Mbps au premier trimestre 2022,  62,5 Mbps au deuxime trimestre 2022 et  53 Mbps dans le rapport du troisime trimestre 2022 publi mercredi de cette semaine. La vitesse de tlchargement mdiane de Starlink aux tats-Unis a chut de 12 Mbps  7,2 Mbps entre le quatrime trimestre 2021 et le troisime trimestre 2022. La latence mdiane est passe de 40 ms  67 ms dans le mme laps de temps. 

*Starlink est galement plus lent au Canada*

Au Canada, les vitesses mdianes de tlchargement de Starlink au troisime trimestre 2022 taient de 65,8 Mbps, les vitesses de chargement de 9,2 Mbps et la latence de 77 ms. Ces chiffres sont tous en baisse depuis le quatrime trimestre 2021, lorsque les utilisateurs canadiens de Starlink ont obtenu des vitesses de tlchargement mdianes de 106,6 Mbps, des vitesses de chargement de 12,8 Mbps et une latence de 55 ms.  Au cours de l'anne dernire, alors que nous avons vu de plus en plus d'utilisateurs affluer pour s'inscrire  Starlink (atteignant 400 000 utilisateurs dans le monde entier au cours du T2 2022), les vitesses ont commenc  diminuer , indique le dernier rapport d'Ookla. Mais Starlink peut encore tre  un service qui change la vie des consommateurs o la connectivit est inadquate ou inexistante .

Avec les performances actuelles de Starlink, les plus gros problmes concerneraient les utilisateurs de jeux en ligne multijoueurs, car la latence de Starlink  reste loin derrire les connexions fixes  large bande  faible latence , indique le rapport. Le ralentissement des vitesses de Starlink est effectif depuis septembre.  ce moment, Ookla avait dclar que  les vitesses de Starlink ont diminu dans tous les pays que nous avons tudis au cours de l'anne coule, car de plus en plus d'utilisateurs s'inscrivent au service . Les tests de vitesse initis par les utilisateurs d'Ookla montrent un nombre croissant d'utilisateurs de Starlink  travers les tats-Unis. Il y a un an, Starlink comptait au moins 10 utilisateurs uniques dans 776 comts amricains. Aujourd'hui, ce nombre est pass  au moins 10 utilisateurs dans 2 399 comts, soit environ 75 % des comts amricains.

*L'approbation du nouveau satellite de Starlink*

Starlink dispose de plus de 3 200 satellites en orbite. Le fournisseur d'accs  Internet a obtenu l'autorisation de la FCC de dployer prs de 12 000 satellites en 2018 et a depuis obtenu des approbations pour utiliser des altitudes plus basses que celles initialement prvues.

Dans son approbation partielle de la nouvelle demande de SpaceX, la FCC a dclar qu'elle s'tait attaque   un certain nombre de questions importantes  souleves par les parties intresses. Il s'agit notamment de  l'attnuation des dbris orbitaux et de la scurit spatiale, de la protection des systmes autoriss dans les cycles de traitement antrieurs du FSS (fixed-satellite service : service fixe par satellite) NGSO (non-geostationary orbit : orbite non gostationnaire) et du partage d'informations avec d'autres oprateurs, du respect des limites de puissance surfacique quivalente (EPFD : equivalent power-flux density) et d'autres questions impliquant la protection des stations spatiales en orbite gostationnaire ( geostationary satellite orbit : GSO) contre les interfrences nuisibles, la protection des missions scientifiques utilisant le spectre lectromagntique, ainsi que diverses proccupations que les parties considrent comme environnementales, telles que les effets atmosphriques potentiels des lancements et des retours de satellites et les effets potentiels sur l'astronomie et l'observation du ciel nocturne . 

La FCC a dclar avoir impos des conditions pour  protger les autres oprateurs satellitaires et terrestres contre les interfrences nuisibles et maintenir un environnement spatial sr, en favorisant la concurrence et en protgeant le spectre et les ressources orbitales pour une utilisation future . Les approbations de SpaceX en 2018 comprenaient plus de 7 000 satellites utilisant des frquences de la bande V qui vont de 37,5 GHz  52,4 GHz. Cela contrastait avec les autres satellites approuvs de SpaceX utilisant des frquences en bande Ku et en bande Ka de 10,7 GHz  30 GHz.

La FCC a dclar que l'approbation d'hier n'augmentait pas techniquement le nombre total de satellites approuvs, car SpaceX rorganise ses plans antrieurs en bande V :  SpaceX s'est engag  demander la modification de sa licence prcdemment accorde pour les oprations dans la bande V afin d'incorporer ces oprations dans la bande V  son systme Starlink Gen2, plutt que d'exploiter un systme spar dans la bande V. Cela signifie que notre action aujourd'hui n'augmente pas le nombre total de satellites que SpaceX est autoris  dployer, et en fait le rduit lgrement, par rapport au nombre total de satellites que SpaceX aurait potentiellement dploy autrement .

*La FCC a rsum comme suit les conditions relatives aux 7 500 satellites nouvellement approuvs :*

  Nous adoptons galement des exigences qui obligent SpaceX  rendre compte des mesures d'attnuation prises pour viter les collisions dans l'espace,  coordonner et  collaborer avec la NASA pour assurer la disponibilit continue des fentres de lancement et sur d'autres questions, et  interrompre le dploiement de nouveaux satellites si les dfaillances des satellites dpassent un certain seuil.

    Pour rpondre aux questions lies aux droits d'utilisation du spectre, aux problmes d'interfrence et  la concurrence en orbite terrestre basse, nous conditionnons l'action d'aujourd'hui  la coordination de SpaceX avec les systmes FSS NGSO autoriss lors de certains cycles de traitement antrieurs ;  la communication d'un rapport indiquant si la conclusion de l'Union internationale des tlcommunications sur la conformit aux limites de l'EPFD tient compte de toutes les notifications pertinentes de l'Union internationale des tlcommunications pour son systme Gen2 Starlink combin ; et, pour les oprations dans certaines bandes de frquences,  l'utilisation simultane de pas plus d'un faisceau de satellite de n'importe lequel de ses satellites Gen2 Starlink autoriss sur la mme frquence dans la mme zone ou dans des zones qui se chevauchent.

    Enfin, pour rpondre aux proccupations concernant la protection des missions scientifiques, nous adoptons des conditions et des exigences en matire de rapports qui contribueront  limiter tout impact sur l'astronomie, notamment en limitant les oprations de SpaceX  moins de 580 km, en exigeant que SpaceX continue  coordonner et  collaborer avec la NASA pour minimiser les impacts sur les missions scientifiques de la NASA, en exigeant que SpaceX se coordonne avec la National Science Foundation et en exigeant que SpaceX se coordonne avec des observatoires spcifiques pour protger les oprations de radioastronomie .

Sources : FCC, OKLA (1, 2)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette dcision ?
 ::fleche::  Quelles sont les difficults techniques auxquelles pourrait faire face SpaceX ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  La FCC met des rserves sur la capacit du projet Starlink de SpaceX  fournir un service internet  faible latence, l'entreprise pourrait ne pas pouvoir postuler pour un financement fdral

 ::fleche::  La FCC autorise SpaceX  fournir un service Internet mobile Starlink aux vhicules en mouvement comme les bateaux, les avions et les camions

----------


## Bruno

*SpaceX lance 54 satellites Internet Starlink amliors et ralise sa 60e mission de l'anne,* 
*les premires versions de la gnration 2 de la flotte SpaceX*

*SpaceX a mis en orbite le premier lot d'une nouvelle gnration de satellites Starlink le 28 dcembre et a russi un atterrissage de fuse en mer pour marquer un 60e vol record de l'anne. Une fuse Falcon 9 surmonte de 54 satellites Internet Starlink amliors - les premires versions de gnration 2 (Gen2) de la flotte SpaceX - ont illumin le ciel avant l'aube avec un lancement en douceur  4h34 depuis la station spatiale de Cap Canaveral en Floride.*

 Dans le cadre de notre nouvelle licence, nous sommes dsormais en mesure de dployer des satellites sur de nouvelles orbites qui ajouteront encore plus de capacit au rseau , a dclar Jesse Anderson, un responsable de la production et de l'ingnierie de SpaceX, lors du commentaire en direct du lancement.  En fin de compte, cela nous permet d'ajouter plus de clients et de fournir un service plus rapide, en particulier dans les zones qui sont actuellement sursouscrites. 


Environ huit minutes aprs le dcollage, le premier tage du Falcon 9 est revenu sur Terre en se posant sur le vaisseau-drone de SpaceX, A Shortfall of Gravitas, dans l'ocan Atlantique, o des conditions mtorologiques difficiles menaaient de retarder le lancement. L'atterrissage marque la fin russie du 60e lancement de SpaceX en 2022, doublant presque les 31 lancements tablis comme record de SpaceX en 2021.

Le premier tage Falcon 9 de cette mission a effectu son 11e vol avec le lancement de mercredi. Le booster a prcdemment effectu cinq missions Starlink, lanc deux satellites GPS amricains, le satellite commercial Nilesat 301 et transport deux quipages diffrents d'astronautes privs lors des missions Inspiration4 et Ax-1, a indiqu SpaceX.

La socit tentera galement de rcuprer les deux moitis de carnage de la charge utile qui composaient le cne de nez du Falcon 9, qui avaient toutes deux vol auparavant, pour les rutiliser ultrieurement, a indiqu Anderson.

*Starlink Gen2*

SpaceX va de l'avant avec une nouvelle gnration de satellites  large bande Starlink qui seront un peu plus lourds, mais plus puissants que les satellites de premire gnration qui sont actuellement en orbite.

Le Starlink Gen2 de SpaceX serait plus puissant que les quelque 3 300 satellites en orbite actuellement, et il semble que SpaceX ait besoin d'une augmentation de la bande passante. Le rseau  large bande est confront  des problmes de congestion malgr l'envoi de centaines de satellites Starlink de premire gnration en orbite cette anne, selon un rcent rapport de SpaceNews.

 Starlink est une constellation de satellites Internet conue et fabrique par SpaceX pour fournir un accs Internet  haut dbit et  faible latence aux personnes vivant dans des endroits reculs et ruraux du monde entier , a dclar Anderson. SpaceX a indiqu qu'elle avait galement l'intention d'utiliser sa nouvelle fuse Starship comme principal vhicule de livraison pour ses nouveaux satellites _Gen2 System_, en complment de l'utilisation des fuses Falcon 9 de SpaceX. Starship est le vhicule de lancement lourd, plus massif et rutilisable, de SpaceX.

SpaceX a fait valoir que la nouvelle constellation densifie propose dans le cadre du systme Gen2, qui comprendrait le lancement de prs de 30 000 satellites, permettrait d'accrotre considrablement la capacit et d'augmenter le nombre dutilisateurs dans les zones rurales et loignes qui auraient accs  un  haut dbit vritablement stable .

SpaceX a soulign que le systme Gen2 ne ncessitera pas de ressources spectrales supplmentaires, car il continuera  utiliser un mlange de frquences en bande Ku, en bande Ka et en bande E. En complment du systme de premire gnration, Gen2 continuera  se concentrer sur la fourniture de services  large bande  haut dbit et  faible latence.

*Les vitesses mdianes de tlchargement de Starlink ont chut entre le Q1 et le Q2 de 2022*

En septembre, nous annoncions que les vitesses mdianes de tlchargement de Starlink avaient chut de 90,6 Mbps  62,5 Mbps entre le premier et le deuxime trimestre de 2022, selon les tests de vitesse d'Ookla.  Nous avons vu le lancement de Starlink dans de nouveaux endroits  travers le monde, et bien que certaines vitesses aient montr des signes de ralentissement par rapport  leurs lancements initiaux, le partenariat rcemment annonc entre T-Mobile et Starlink pourrait tendre les avantages des connexions par satellite au march mobile , dclare Ookla.

Speedtest Intelligence rvle que les vitesses de tlchargement mdianes de Starlink ont diminu au Canada, en France, en Allemagne, en Nouvelle-Zlande, au Royaume-Uni et aux tats-Unis, avec une baisse comprise entre 9 % et 54 % entre le deuxime trimestre 2021 et le deuxime trimestre 2022, en raison de l'augmentation du nombre d'utilisateurs s'abonnant au service.

Cependant, Starlink a tout de mme atteint une vitesse de tlchargement mdiane d'au moins 60 Mbps en Amrique du Nord au cours du deuxime trimestre 2022, ce qui est plus que suffisant pour qu'au moins un appareil connect puisse faire presque tout ce qui est possible sur Internet, y compris la diffusion de vidos en continu, le tlchargement de jeux et les discussions en vido avec des amis et la famille.

Starlink pourrait commencer  limiter laccs  l'Internet  domicile si lutilisateur dpasse plus de 1 To d'utilisation mensuelle de donnes en  accs prioritaire . Ce changement entrera en vigueur en dcembre, afin de rduire l'encombrement du rseau. Les utilisateurs rsidentiels de Starlink devront payer 0,25 dollar pour chaque Go supplmentaire utilis.

SpaceX l'a rvl le 4 novembre en publiant ce quelle a appel : Politique d'utilisation quitable. Le document indique que les abonns  loffre rsidentiels de Starlink aux tats-Unis recevront 1 To d'  accs prfrentiel  par mois. La socit a galement mis en ligne la mme politique d'utilisation au Canada.  Starlink est une ressource limite qui continuera  crotre au fur et  mesure que nous lancerons des satellites supplmentaires. Pour servir le plus grand nombre de personnes grce  notre internet  haut dbit, nous devons grer le rseau pour quilibrer l'offre Starlink avec la demande des utilisateurs , dclare Starlink.

L'utilisation de fuses Starship pour livrer les satellites Gen2 permettra  SpaceX d'envoyer plus de satellites en orbite terrestre basse (LEO)  la fois, de les lancer plus souvent et de livrer plus de masse  chaque lancement. Cela ouvrirait la porte aux fuses Starlink pour accueillir des charges utiles supplmentaires aux cts des satellites Starlink Gen2, a dclar SpaceX.

 Ce systme Gen2 a t conu pour complter la constellation de premire gnration que SpaceX dploie actuellement , a dclar SpaceX dans le dpt, qui demande l'approbation de la FCC.  Alors que la constellation originale fournit une capacit sans prcdent pour un systme de satellites, la demande pour plus de haut dbit continue de crotre sans relche et le besoin de connectivit des utilisateurs n'a jamais t aussi important. 

*Constellation LEO massive*

SpaceX propose plusieurs configurations pour Gen2, dont une avec neuf altitudes LEO allant de 340  614 kilomtres. Selon une proposition prcdente, Starlink aurait lanc ses satellites  huit altitudes, allant de 328  614 kilomtres, note CNBC. Le plan rvis de SpaceX vise galement  presque doubler le nombre de satellites dploys en orbite hliosynchrone, ce qui lui permettra d'amliorer le service dans les rgions polaires comme l'Alaska.

SpaceX a dj lanc environ 1 740 satellites Starlink de premire gnration qui desservent plus de 90 000 utilisateurs. SpaceX envisage une constellation de prs de 30 000 satellites avec la Gen2, en soutenant que l'utilisation d'inclinaisons multiples rpartirait plus uniformment la capacit en fonction de la latitude,  assurant ainsi une couverture mondiale meilleure et plus cohrente. 

Le 1er dcembre, la Commission fdrale des communications (FCC) a autoris SpaceX  dployer 7 500 satellites Gen2. Il ne s'agissait toutefois que d'une approbation partielle, car SpaceX a demand  la FCC l'autorisation d'envoyer prs de 30 000 de ces satellites en orbite terrestre basse.
Outre leur capacit  grer un trafic plus important, les satellites Gen2 peuvent transmettre le service directement aux smartphones, a dclar Elon Musk, par ailleurs fondateur de SpaceX.

Le service Internet par satellite de SpaceX, Starlink, sera bientt disponible sur certains avions avec le lancement officiel de Starlink Aviation l'anne prochaine, a annonc la socit. Elle affirme que le service offrira des vitesses Internet allant jusqu' 350 Mbps  chaque avion quip de son Aero Terminal. Selon l'entreprise  Avec une latence d peine 20 ms, les passagers peuvent sengager dans des activits qui ntaient jusquici pas fonctionnelles en vol, notamment les appels vido, les jeux en ligne, les rseaux privs virtuels et dautres activits ncessitant un dbit lev .

Le 18 octobre, SpaceX a prsent son service  Starlink Aviation  pour  l'Internet en vol  haut dbit et  faible latence avec une connectivit  travers le monde . Le matriel ncessaire pour accder  la constellation de satellites Starlink est une nouvelle antenne  rseau phas conue spcifiquement pour les avions appels  Aero Terminal . Il ressemble  un panneau carr plat qui est install  l'extrieur des avions, comme illustr ci-dessous.  L'Aero Terminal  profil bas de Starlink est dot d'une antenne rseau  commande de phase pilote lectroniquement, qui permet de nouveaux niveaux de fiabilit, de redondance et de performances , explique la socit.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Starlink fixe un plafond pour l'utilisation des donnes haut dbit  1 To par mois, les utilisateurs rsidentiels de Starlink devront payer 0,25 dollar pour chaque Go supplmentaire utilis

 ::fleche::  Starlink Aviation : le service Internet par satellite de SpaceX arrive dans certains avions l'anne prochaine, le kit matriel cote 150 000 $ et SpaceX promet des vitesses allant jusqu' 350 Mbps

 ::fleche::  Les tests de vitesse montrent que Starlink devient beaucoup plus lent  mesure que les utilisateurs s'en servent, les vitesses mdianes de tlchargement ont chut de 90,6 Mbps  62,5 Mbps

----------

